# The Wall of SHAME!



## TIGHTER MITER

sunkist said:


> wow a picture is worth a 1,000 words, but a you tube video speechless, please tell me these are not licensed contractors.


I would be surprised if that butcher even had a license to drive....


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Cheap people get the cheap/dumb people to work on their stuff.

That is how it always works out. It is the circle of life. Deal with it.


----------



## TIGHTER MITER

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Cheap people get the cheap/dumb people to work on their stuff.
> 
> That is how it always works out. It is the circle of life. Deal with it.


Not always cheap. I n my experience it is also often just plain ignorance..Sometimes it is just people that don't know any better. They are young and don't have a clue about what the criteria and the credentials of a contractor should be. There needs to be more education to the public, especially first time home buyers. They are often overwhelmed by the problems and then taken in by the promises of a scammer (or just an idiot that claims and thinks he is qualified to do a job.)


----------



## VAviaCo

Some people are good at talking. They can represent themselves to the homeowner as an expert. Other people don't like to talk much but would rather just do the work. These posts are of work by natural born salesmen who should have never picked up a hammer.


----------



## Tom Struble

i agree price usually has nothing to do with it


----------



## summithomeinc

iDAHOchris said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R6KPOnivQpo&feature=colike. Look what Im gonna try and fix


We will get to see some after pics too right?


----------



## iDAHOchris

summithomeinc said:


> We will get to see some after pics too right?


 You bet:thumbsup:. In this instance it was someone trusting there son in law to do work and it backfired. She was just tryin to help out and be nice and looked what happened. My supply yard gave her my number and she got other numbers from other supply yards and yellow pages and I was the only one to call her back. This guy had no idea of what he was doing. Paper tape square corner glued on then bullnose stapeled over that :laughing:


----------



## Tom M

Some more bad roof & siding work, customer didnt know anything was wrong.


----------



## livingsoulsdie

Tom M said:


> Some more bad roof & siding work, customer didnt know anything was wrong.


I come across this so freaking much with step flashing. Almost all the leaks I have to go and fix are because the previous contractor did not put in either the top piece of flashing or the bottom piece of flashing ! I always say it must have been a Friday at about 4:00Pm that day and they were rushing to leave.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

Finishing this beauty today.


----------



## Tom M

livingsoulsdie said:


> I come across this so freaking much with step flashing. Almost all the leaks I have to go and fix are because the previous contractor did not put in either the top piece of flashing or the bottom piece of flashing ! I always say it must have been a Friday at about 4:00Pm that day and they were rushing to leave.


Its terrible craftsmenship and 90 out of 100 cant tell the difference. Customers look at the colors and a few details they cant see flashing but assume thier contractor does the right thing. As an installer my eyes go right to corner posts and jay channels they tell a story themselves.


----------



## TNTRenovate

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Finishing this beauty today.
> 
> View attachment 72728


Custom work....Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## GRB

sunkist said:


> wow a picture is worth a 1,000 words, but a you tube video speechless, please tell me these are not licensed contractors.


Just because a contractor is licensed & insured is no guarantee he will deliver a zero-defect product. Someone once said that the worst work is done with the best of intentions. I think that sums up a lot of the shoddy work out there. 

There should be programs in place to go after the unlicensed/uninsured/illegal hacks. But there should also be more continuing education programs available to those who need introductory or refresher courses on certain products or methods. None of us know it all, yet many in this industry are not willing to ask for assistance when they get into projects they're really not qualified to do. Both approaches are responsible for creating poor work.


----------



## Sampietro

I can across this a few months ago. It was done about 2 years ago and the HO was still paying for it.


----------



## Brian Peters

A few pictures of the house next door to the one I'm working on..


----------



## livingsoulsdie

Brian Peters said:


> A few pictures of the house next door to the one I'm working on..



Dam man I dont care what you say that is some nice block work  !

How do people even get away with this stuff? I was going to take a picture the other day but my phone didnt have the memory chip in it. It was a roof over a set of stairs leading to the second floor of the house. The kicker was that the roof that was added on runs right through the middle of a double hung window lol.. It is such ridiculously poor work. I will get the picture on here soon.


----------



## Tom Struble

little lectric surprize


''we just had the roof done and it still leaks''


----------



## livingsoulsdie

Tom Struble said:


> little lectric surprize



What was the point in even having a box there?


----------



## Tom Struble

to make it interesting?:blink:


----------



## Warren

At least that has wire nuts and tape. I can't tell you how many times during demo we find live wires just hanging. No nuts, no tape, nothing!


----------



## SC sawdaddy

So we're doing a face lift on a store front and the owner of the barber shop next door comes over and wants me to look at where he has several leaks in his shop.

The building is about 50 or 60 years old and I tell the guy that without even getting on the roof I can tell by the amount of water coming in that hes probably going to have to have a new roof.

He says it IS a new roof. Just been put on about 2 months ago.

Screwed on with drywall scres 

At least he did use silicone caulking on all the screw heads.


----------



## donerightwyo

Holy **** 

Thats what I use if I forget to order screws:no:


----------



## WarriorWithWood

I went to look at a flip once. I laughed, gave them a ridiculous number, and they accepted. I capped a couple windows and left.

https://picasaweb.google.com/115405...authkey=Gv1sRgCIKHlLOxpufVkQE&feat=directlink

Enjoy.


----------



## VAviaCo

Tom M said:


> you know dam well he's fishing information to do it himself yet if you dont give an estimate he may tell people he call your company and they blew him off.


This is time to add 50% to the first high number that pops into your head, and then double it and walk away.


----------



## Buckeye Don

Went to a nursing home to see grandma yesterday and noticed this vinyl railing.


----------



## GRB

WarriorWithWood said:


> I went to look at a flip once. I laughed, gave them a ridiculous number, and they accepted. I capped a couple windows and left.
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/115405...authkey=Gv1sRgCIKHlLOxpufVkQE&feat=directlink
> 
> Enjoy.


They could probably afford you because they hopefully stiffed the plumber on that job. 

Though the finish carpentry, electrical, painting, & carpet is no better. :sad:


----------



## Tom Struble

well now that would make it a ''composite rail'':clap:


----------



## Tom Struble

WarriorWithWood said:


> I went to look at a flip once. I laughed, gave them a ridiculous number, and they accepted. I capped a couple windows and left.
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/115405...authkey=Gv1sRgCIKHlLOxpufVkQE&feat=directlink
> 
> Enjoy.


combination bath tub/bidet:clap:


----------



## livingsoulsdie

Tell Grandma to keep off the handrails.


----------



## sunkist

post #30 finishing this today!~ i hope this means closeing down the space on railing to less than 4in?


----------



## Tom Struble

sunkist said:


> post #30 finishing this today!~ i hope this means closeing down the space on railing to less than 4in?


if you hit that little Quote'' button poster no.30 will know who and what your talking about:thumbsup:


----------



## Windwash

I think I could fill up 10 pages of this thread with this place.This deck is on an 8 yr old log cabin. Footing depth should be 60" in this area but these range from 12-20" or so and were placed on fill which has settled and eroded around them and they are sliding down the hill. I give it 2 years and the corner post will fall off the pier.

Railings are poplar...............unbelievable


----------



## Tom Struble

i think they took a left hand turn at rustic and just kept going:blink:


----------



## livingsoulsdie

Windwash said:


> I think I could fill up 10 pages of this thread with this place.This deck is on an 8 yr old log cabin. Footing depth should be 60" in this area but these range from 12-20" or so and were placed on fill which has settled and eroded around them and they are sliding down the hill. I give it 2 years and the corner post will fall off the pier.
> 
> Railings are poplar...............unbelievable




Come on ! That's not bad. Just needs a minor pressure washing and a half a tube of caulk. We'll make her look brand new boss arty:


----------



## livingsoulsdie

Its a shame it was done so crappy. That would have been a really sharp looking deck to if done properly.


----------



## Windwash

livingsoulsdie said:


> Come on ! That's not bad. Just needs a minor pressure washing and a half a tube of caulk. We'll make her look brand new boss arty:


The upper sliding glass doors have a note taped to them warning not to lean against the rails. On the upside though, its got a great view.


----------



## Windwash

Same cabin:

They must have forgotten to include the 1st floor system thickness in their calculations when framing the stairs to the walk out basement.

Note the use of I-joists as posts (2) and header. The top cord (3') of one joist is supporting the subfloor and flooring above.

There was no bracing or blocking on the 2x8 PT foundation walls or floor system. When they backfilled it tipped the rim about 1-1/8"


----------



## livingsoulsdie

Windwash said:


> Same cabin:
> 
> They must have forgotten to include the 1st floor system thickness in their calculations when framing the stairs to the walk out basement.
> 
> Note the use of I-joists as posts (2) and header. The top cord (3') of one joist is supporting the subfloor and flooring above.
> 
> There was no bracing or blocking on the 2x8 PT foundation walls or floor system. When they backfilled it tipped the rim about 1-1/8"


WOW... That is just crazy. At least they used non-load bearing material to carry all that weight. 

All the pros use TJI's as girders and posts for load bearing walls, I would highly recommend not using them for floor joists we use 1x3 . At least that's how we learned it at school. :thumbsup:


----------



## onequick

We installed the windows Alarm company Tech decided to put the alarm contacts on the exterior side of the window! he did 28K dollars worth of windows this way 













Windows closed. hope that clear caulking he put there holds......


----------



## onequick

Nice header someone put in on a load bearing wall we uncovered when we demoed a huge unit that had cracked glass. Wonder why? I love the drywall they used between the 2x's instead of plywood


----------



## Clark Bilston

JLC said:


> To: Idahochris and his drywall fit-it: WOW... I was gringing while I watched your video of what you have to "fix". Looks like they hired a 5 year old to do the work. I would have it all ripped out to start over - that is AFTER I shot the SOB that did this kind of work. They say anyone can paint (or drywall), but it takes a PROFESSIONAL to do it right the first time.


Ya know, ive done a bit of everything and I find drywall and paint to both give me trouble. Really requires a steady hand.


----------



## Kowboy

You know how you rubberneck at an accident on the highway? You really should pay attention to other things, but you just have to keep looking?

That's me and this thread; all 8 pages.

Post more; I'll come back. I can't help myself.

Joe


----------



## kambrooks

Got called in to finish this bathroom? If you can call it that


----------



## TNTRenovate

kambrooks said:


> Got called in to finish this bathroom? If you can call it that
> 
> View attachment 75321
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 75322
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 75323
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 75324
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 75325


Is that an outlet in the shower?


----------



## Tom Struble

and where do you dry your hair?


----------



## kambrooks

Tom Struble said:


> and where do you dry your hair?


Haha this is supposed to be a half bath. Toilet on
The left and vanity right. 

Guess they were gonna box in the hot water heater and AC unit


----------



## I Mester

TNTSERVICES said:


> Is that an outlet in the shower?


as long as its ground fault protected!


----------



## Spike7

hey ! at least you can reach over and adjust the water heater if its not hot enough!
also you can grab the air- filter on the way in , and wash it out while showering .


----------



## William James

What was he thinking?


----------



## FramingPro

William James said:


> What was he thinking?


looks like he tried to do pressure blocks


----------



## Tom M

Maybe its cantilevered from the floor system and then blocked????


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

Getting ready to rebuild this porch today and discovered that there were hacks even 100 years ago. This attempt at a beam pocket held the entire floor system. Funny thing is it held up better than the concrete supports.


----------



## Philthegreek

I drove past this twice and it kept drawing me back, LOL!
So I just had to snap a pic and share :thumbup:

Phil


----------



## FramingPro

putting the cant in cantilever
"i can't belive its still standing"


----------



## livingsoulsdie

Philthegreek said:


> I drove past this twice and it kept drawing me back, LOL!
> So I just had to snap a pic and share :thumbup:
> 
> Phil


I would totally park my truck under that in the winter time to keep the snow off.:thumbup:


----------



## Brian Peters

http://www.thisoldhouse.com/toh/m/photos/0,,20615425_21190504,00.html


----------



## William James

FramingPro said:


> looks like he tried to do pressure blocks


Right!
That will keep water out!


----------



## William James

Tom M said:


> Maybe its cantilevered from the floor system and then blocked????


It is, but just nailed to I-Joists!
Then, no flashing!
Nothing for water penetration!
And, pressure treated does rot!
Give time... Just like a stainless screw you stripped!!!


----------



## Brian Peters

Went and measured up a roof today...they want a metal roof on here. Anybody have an idea what's under here?


----------



## summithomeinc

I dunno. Do you?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Rough Framing:whistling Right:jester:


----------



## Tom Struble

suspended blocking:thumbup:


----------



## Tom M

Those corners look lousey to us but most people dont see it like we do. Im sure 80% of the clients out there see that and think maybe its weird but are not sure why. 

Vinyl siding has to be the biggest offender on the walls of shame. Its mostly viewed as a way to change the look of a home rather than a a waterproof/warm coat.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

And it was working fine till someone uncovered it and now it all needs rebuilt:blink:


----------



## Clarke Carpentry

We're a bunch of bastards really. Everything was absolutely fine ffs.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Will you pull it out a little at a time and save the drywall on the other side?


----------



## Clarke Carpentry

We did. This was back in March/April. I Multimastered every last feckin screw. Took out all the horizontal, erm, insanity, and then started putting in the new commons, removing the verticals as and when I had to. Tbf, cutting the electrics loose was the biggest PITA.


----------



## livingsoulsdie

Ray Charles could have done a better job framing that, DRUNK. :cool2:


----------



## Erikvann

I don't know if this counts as shameful or innovative.....! This is the wet wall in the master bath of my house. The house was built beautifully in 1747. 265 years of hacks "remodeling" have created some interesting and sometimes distressing conditions. We are slowly working on correcting most of them. The really amusing ones will stay.


----------



## Dmitry

Tom Struble said:


> vinyl siding is junk:clap:


It is junk, I agree.
But on the pictures its just a poor craftsmanship.


----------



## Tom Struble

ah Dmitry:notworthy..i really don't think it's junk..10''vg wrc claps installed the same way would be junk


----------



## Dmitry

Tom Struble said:


> ah Dmitry:notworthy..i really don't think it's junk..10''vg wrc claps installed the same way would be junk


In the areas where we work nobody would ever put anything vynil on their house walls.
Even the Certainteed shake boards wouldn't be considered.


----------



## Tom Struble

i have been told of those areas..many times


----------



## Brian Peters

I really wish they would have done this right the first time....


----------



## Brian Peters

This is what they had at the eave, they left the drip edge and shingles, nailed a 1x4 close to the edge and put this piece over top. Short leg up. Metal didn't hang over, didn't even reach this trim in spots so water ran behind..I haven't been asked to fix it but don't see how I can 
do otherwise..


----------



## SSC

livingsoulsdie said:


> House across the street from the BBQ I was at today.


Something about the gas main being right near the electric meter doesnt seem right:whistling


----------



## Brendan34

Nice use of packing tape to flash window ... Wonder why there is so much water damage !!


----------



## Normalnorm

This is awesome! I'm using some of the pics to show students......not what to do!


----------



## basswood

Newly discovered: 

How to build deck railings in a short time... almost as short as the the time they remain intact.


----------



## kambrooks

Is this normal? 









Wouldn't be easier/stronger to drill a hole, opposed to notching?


----------



## jlsconstruction

Mellissam said:


> Minor deflection...
> Curious what the floor above looks like, not that I would venture on that floor until I threw in some temp supports.
> 
> I ran into a HO who felt their living room beam, spanning 25ft was peachy, even with a 3inch deflection. Didn't like the post in middle of living room. The thing that PmO was that a carpenter with years of experience, and recommended by a BI (big no-no around here) put it in. To top it off, the beam (4-ply of 2x12's) actually may have been stout enough if it was nailed together properly....seems the carpenter was lazy, and even tried to tell HO that not all the butting joist hangers needed to have nails......wtf...HO decided to do it...


I'll get a pic tomorrow. We got the wall back into place, but I had to order the joist hangers and they will be in tomorrow. So it's just been sitting their braced up for the last week waiting for my shipment. It's a good thing there is plenty of other work to be done


----------



## TempestV

Here's an interesting owner built cabin:

First of all, when he ordered the metal for the roof, he didn't actually measure the roof, he just calculated out the theoretical length, and forgot to take into account overhang. Solution- remove the overhang:








I should say here, that he only ever had an overhang and a metal roof because a friend of mine convinced him that his plan of using 1/2" plywood spanning the 8' between roof purlins, and covering that in roll roofing was a bad idea. 

Can you see any issues with his deck board scribes?








And that's the good one. The rest of them look like this:









I didn't even get any pictures of the worst stuff, like the 2' long deck board screwed into a joist at one end, with the other end floating, Kind of like a spring board in the middle of the deck, or the bizarre framing that I can't even begin to describe without a drawing (Excuse my quick MS Paint drawing):









Here's the whole pile:









The woman that the owner had do the decking on the 2nd story balcony for whatever reason, decided to start at each end and work towards the middle, so there is a gap dead center in the balcony that goes from 2" to 3". 
On the windows on the right side under the porch roof, the homeowner ordered too short of windows, and wanted to stack some scrap wall logs in the openings to make the windows fit. 

Seriously, that doesn't even scratch the surface. This cabin just defies belief.


----------



## sevonty

JesseCocozza said:


> Just got back from a mission trip to Honduras this week. After staying in the mountains with not electricity or hot water we went into the city the last night before we flew out. We were told we had hot water there. This is what we had. It worked, but I've never seen one of these before. At first I thought it was just and oversized shower head and the wires were a suspension rig...


Did you go with project teamwork? I went a few years back time of my life. oddly enough the best wendy's I ever had was in hondo


----------



## mbryan

How to board up. Pvb froze about a month ago and this was the solution... Insulation folded over the broken window, cardboard hung up with pins and then some crutches to hold everything in place.


----------



## JesseCocozza

sevonty said:


> Did you go with project teamwork? I went a few years back time of my life. oddly enough the best wendy's I ever had was in hondo


No, my church has a connection with a ministry called His Eyes. We went down there to work on some of their property that had been neglected due to lack of funds.


----------



## Windwash

TempestV said:


> Here's an interesting owner built cabin:
> 
> First of all, when he ordered the metal for the roof, he didn't actually measure the roof, he just calculated out the theoretical length, and forgot to take into account overhang. Solution- remove the overhang:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should say here, that he only ever had an overhang and a metal roof because a friend of mine convinced him that his plan of using 1/2" plywood spanning the 8' between roof purlins, and covering that in roll roofing was a bad idea.
> 
> Can you see any issues with his deck board scribes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's the good one. The rest of them look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't even get any pictures of the worst stuff, like the 2' long deck board screwed into a joist at one end, with the other end floating, Kind of like a spring board in the middle of the deck, or the bizarre framing that I can't even begin to describe without a drawing (Excuse my quick MS Paint drawing):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the whole pile:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The woman that the owner had do the decking on the 2nd story balcony for whatever reason, decided to start at each end and work towards the middle, so there is a gap dead center in the balcony that goes from 2" to 3".
> On the windows on the right side under the porch roof, the homeowner ordered too short of windows, and wanted to stack some scrap wall logs in the openings to make the windows fit.
> 
> Seriously, that doesn't even scratch the surface. This cabin just defies belief.


Wow!


----------



## TempestV

The owner of that cabin could be best described as "stereotypical stoner hippy", and the main guy he had working for him would best be described as a "stereotypical drunk cowboy". Neither one had any clue about construction at all, let alone logs. He turned down an offer by the guy that sold him the log package to stack the cabin for $6500 (Really, insanely, WTF was he thinking cheap), thinking he could do it himself for less money. Then it occurred to him that logs were heavy, and so he hired my friend (same guy that convinced him to upgrade the roof) to bring in a crane. He ended up paying more for the crane than it would have cost to have the whole thing stacked professionally. The crane operator taught them how to stack logs, which is the only reason that the log package it's self isn't horrible.


----------



## Windwash

I see some rot repair in the near future............and on an annual basis after that :blink:

I do like the way the logs corbel out to support the second floor deck though :thumbsup:.

How much snow/precip do you get there?


----------



## TempestV

I had to look that up. The weather can swing pretty significantly based on location around here, and that cabin is 2 hours drive from here. It looks like it would be somewhere in the range of 18 inches of precipitation and 85 inches of snow. The cabin is in a little community, an hour's drive up a dirt road from the nearest town. 

I like the design, and the logs themselves aren't half bad, despite the best efforts of the owner and his helper, plus the fact that the kit was apparently all screwed up to begin with. It's just a shame that everything else was done so badly.


----------



## FramingPro

This isn't really hack work but i still found it funny,
i was doing my daily overview of all the sites in the area, site seeing as i call it :laughing: and i came across this.. all i could think is "i don't always get stoned and frame, but when i do, i put my trusses upside down" :whistling
don't really make sense why this would be done, you still gotta flop it over so why stand it up like that...
went by today and there moving along nicely though :thumbup:


----------



## mehtwo

Interesting truss design.


----------



## FullerFramer

FramingPro said:


> This isn't really hack work but i still found it funny,
> i was doing my daily overview of all the sites in the area, site seeing as i call it :laughing: and i came across this.. all i could think is "i don't always get stoned and frame, but when i do, i put my trusses upside down" :whistling
> don't really make sense why this would be done, you still gotta flop it over so why stand it up like that...
> went by today and there moving along nicely though :thumbup:


Looks good. I heard a story about this one truss guy who framed a small section of mansard roof upside down! (Meaning the steep slope part was horizontal, instead of vertical!)


----------



## Youngin'

I guess when the new guy said he knew how to do baseboard he wasn't serious. Every single 22.5 and bull nose corner had to be redone.


----------



## jgar

The project was like a onion. The more layers you peeled back the more your eyes watered.


----------



## CanningCustom

jgar said:


> The project was like a onion. The more layers you peeled back the more your eyes watered.


That's ummm one of those stepped birds mouths :blink:


----------



## RCCIdaho

TempestV said:


> Here's an interesting owner built cabin:


Not that I have many nice things to say about someone who builds a log cabin using a 'kit' anyways... But this is by far the funniest failure I have ever seen. :laughing:

I have to say that using a wall log for a deck post is the most laughable of the offenses... Just imagine sitting on the deck, sipping on a cocktail, staring at that crap. (oops, cope I mean..)









P.S. Are those post even fastened to the concrete piers or just resting on top of them?


----------



## jgar

CanningCustom said:


> That's ummm one of those stepped birds mouths :blink:


Who stepped in what? Oh wait that was me. :laughing:
I think the lamp cord used for romex was structural, working in tension.


----------



## CanningCustom

jgar said:


> Who stepped in what? Oh wait that was me. :laughing:
> I think the lamp cord used for romex was structural, working in tension.


Holy crap i didn't even look at that :blink:


----------



## Mellissam

jgar said:


> Who stepped in what? Oh wait that was me. :laughing:
> I think the lamp cord used for romex was structural, working in tension.


Every little bit counts or not....:laughing:


----------



## black95gt

I need to post some pictures of the craftsmanship I see over here in Afghanistan. You cant make this **** up over here!


----------



## TempestV

hamburglar said:


> Not that I have many nice things to say about someone who builds a log cabin using a 'kit' anyways... But this is by far the funniest failure I have ever seen. :laughing:
> 
> I have to say that using a wall log for a deck post is the most laughable of the offenses... Just imagine sitting on the deck, sipping on a cocktail, staring at that crap. (oops, cope I mean..)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Are those post even fastened to the concrete piers or just resting on top of them?


Yea, the wall log posts made me laugh too. I guess the owner just doesn't sweat the details. I think the posts are set over a pin at the base, although I wouldn't put it past him to just rest the posts on the concrete. I'm sure no knife plates were used. As I recall, they used scraps of Linoleum as a barrier between post and concrete. 

BTW, the perma-drunk cowboy (that's his normal trade) that built the deck is subject to random breathalyzer tests after his 4th dui, which keeps him from drinking regular beer, so he drinks non-alcoholic beer at a rate of 2 cases a day.


----------



## kiteman

TempestV said:


> BTW, the perma-drunk cowboy (that's his normal trade) that built the deck is subject to random breathalyzer tests after his 4th dui, which keeps him from drinking regular beer, so he drinks non-alcoholic beer at a rate of 2 cases a day.


Will Rogers said "The guy who named it near-beer was a poor judge of distance":laughing:


----------



## mehtwo

TempestV said:


> Here's an interesting owner built cabin:
> 
> First of all, when he ordered the metal for the roof, he didn't actually measure the roof, he just calculated out the theoretical length, and forgot to take into account overhang. Solution- remove the overhang:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should say here, that he only ever had an overhang and a metal roof because a friend of mine convinced him that his plan of using 1/2" plywood spanning the 8' between roof purlins, and covering that in roll roofing was a bad idea.
> 
> Can you see any issues with his deck board scribes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's the good one. The rest of them look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't even get any pictures of the worst stuff, like the 2' long deck board screwed into a joist at one end, with the other end floating, Kind of like a spring board in the middle of the deck, or the bizarre framing that I can't even begin to describe without a drawing (Excuse my quick MS Paint drawing):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the whole pile:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The woman that the owner had do the decking on the 2nd story balcony for whatever reason, decided to start at each end and work towards the middle, so there is a gap dead center in the balcony that goes from 2" to 3".
> On the windows on the right side under the porch roof, the homeowner ordered too short of windows, and wanted to stack some scrap wall logs in the openings to make the windows fit.
> 
> Seriously, that doesn't even scratch the surface. This cabin just defies belief.


Maybe Mike Holmes can fix it.......:whistling


----------



## EarthQuakens

Burn it down... Start over haha at least that's what I would do. If this many things is effed up visually how bad is the rest


----------



## jlsconstruction

So I started a small drywall job today 12 sheets for a long time customer today. The guy used to be a pretty big d.i.y.er, and remodeled his 50's ranch himself 15 years ago. He's always complaining about the garbage material and on and on. Through out the many jobs I've done for him I've noticed some pretty bad hack jobs. But this was pretty amusing. 









Duct tape.... Instead of joint tape


----------



## Rich D.

Learned that on the DIY network.


----------



## EarthQuakens

Yeah the lady on DIY said it sticks better and got it half the cost! Hahahaha


----------



## Bearded Wonder

That log home is amazing. I've stacked a ton of log kits, from several manufacturers, and that just about makes me weep... 


Here's a few pics of a re-remodel that I did recently. 

I was hired to fix these items that were done by a plumber, who did all this to work off some back child support to the owners. 

This shower curb was built with Sheetrock and mastic, and surprisingly lasted 6 months. The plumber actually came back a tore the shower out so I could re-build it. 









This is the end of a pocket door. Yeah, I always Sheetrock the jamb too...










Wedge trim on a pocket door is so complicated...


----------



## Bearded Wonder

hamburglar said:


> Not that I have many nice things to say about someone who builds a log cabin using a 'kit' anyways... But this is by far the funniest failure I have ever seen. :laughing:
> 
> I have to say that using a wall log for a deck post is the most laughable of the offenses... Just imagine sitting on the deck, sipping on a cocktail, staring at that crap. (oops, cope I mean..)
> 
> P.S. Are those post even fastened to the concrete piers or just resting on top of them?


What's wrong with building a kit? What do you do, cut down your own trees, mill them, and then build?


----------



## C2projects

jlsconstruction said:


> So I started a small drywall job today 12 sheets for a long time customer today. The guy used to be a pretty big d.i.y.er, and remodeled his 50's ranch himself 15 years ago. He's always complaining about the garbage material and on and on. Through out the many jobs I've done for him I've noticed some pretty bad hack jobs. But this was pretty amusing.
> 
> Duct tape.... Instead of joint tape


Seems to me your customer watched a lot of the "Red, Green show"


----------



## jlsconstruction

He did some tile work in his kitchen, used a space heater to help the thin set cure and caught the house on fire. 60k in damage. And had no home owners insurance at the time because he tore his roof off. Tar papered it and never shingles it so they dropped him.


----------



## 18withtools

It's pretty simple, I don't do hack jobs on my jobs for others.

When it's my house well lets just say duck tape is my friend at home.


----------



## Brutus

18withtools said:


> It's pretty simple, I don't do hack jobs on my jobs for others.
> 
> When it's my house well lets just say duck tape is my friend at home.


Well, duh, you can't charge yourself more for doing a good job. :laughing:


----------



## jlsconstruction

I'll be over their tomorrow I'll take some more pics


----------



## CarpenterSFO

A few years back I checked in on a roofing job - there were about 15 guys swarming around nailing and wiring clay tiles at record pace, with about 10 more on the ground. Unbelievable, great, the roofers are going all out to get this thing DONE! Climbed up on the scaffold to watch. They had sent the rookies over the day before to roll paper and flash the valleys and eaves; they started at the top and worked their way down, carefully lapping everything, but upside down. The morning I was there, they had pulled all their crew in to get it covered with tile before anyone else saw it.


----------



## SSC

CarpenterSFO said:


> A few years back I checked in on a roofing job - there were about 15 guys swarming around nailing and wiring clay tiles at record pace, with about 10 more on the ground. Unbelievable, great, the roofers are going all out to get this thing DONE! Climbed up on the scaffold to watch. They had sent the rookies over the day before to roll paper and flash the valleys and eaves; they started at the top and worked their way down, carefully lapping everything, but upside down. The morning I was there, they had pulled all their crew in to get it covered with tile before anyone else saw it.


:blink: did you fire them on the spot ?


----------



## CarpenterSFO

SSC said:


> :blink: did you fire them on the spot ?


Didn't even have to raise my voice. It took them about 5 minutes to get their tools and clear out.


----------



## Tylerwalker32

CarpenterSFO said:


> Didn't even have to raise my voice. It took them about 5 minutes to get their tools and clear out.


Benefit of having a ton of guys


----------



## jgar

If I remember correct it was built like a pole barn/carport. At this point it does not really matter. But it is on a main rd for everyone to see :laughing:.


----------



## mastersplinter

lol at least now it will make a kick ass fort for the neiborhood kids


----------



## kiteman

CarpenterSFO said:


> I'm not feeling the shame too much on that one. I've done exactly that with a stock stone top and a corner that wasn't square. Looked perfect, never a peep from the customer, never an issue with water or movement. Sometimes the budget situation is that you gotta do what you gotta do.


I know that one's not that unusual. He!!, I've lived here 16 years and never would have known if I hadn't taken it out.

Guaranteed there won't be a banjo arm over the toilet on this one!


----------



## jgar

jgar said:


> If I remember correct it was built like a pole barn/carport. At this point it does not really matter. But it is on a main rd for everyone to see :laughing:.


I'll get a pic next time I drive by. 
This roof is back up with new walls. Same as before its resting on sono tubes.:blink:


----------



## TBFGhost

kiteman said:


> What to do when your custom ordered vanity top is a 1/4" too long.


I cannot tell you how many times I have seen this. Its been so much that I just accept it as normal.


----------



## Rich D.

Sometimes when you have a 2000$ piece that won't fit, you make it fit.. I knocked out plenty of old horse hair plaster to fit built ins. I don't like to do it.. But sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do.


----------



## SclafaniBuilder

[these are some from a powder room I went in the other say


----------



## Mud Master

This is the proper way to not only fire stop, but hold your wires in place too...


----------



## Rich D.

Mud Master said:


> This is the proper way to not only fire stop, but hold your wires in place too...


They could of at least used red duct tape. :laughing:


----------



## 81midnight

There's a few thousand tubes of empty caulk tubes 'cause of this thread.


----------



## remomarc

My problem is, I'm really impressed with the guy (licensed) who can do some hard core talking and respect the heck out of them. Back in August I went to work on some condos in Calistoga for one of these guys. First day on the job he directs me to a bathroom in a unit that's gutted, says: Ok, finish it. Apparently they had worked on it for 60 days already. After I tore out the electrical, plumbing and framing they did, I framed and fird the walls plumb and square, wired it, plumbed it, set the tub, rocked and mudded it, skip troweled it, paint, tiled the floor, set the trim and finished it. Though he wasn't seeming pleased with my pace of one week. Then he sent me over to another unit and wanted the entire 750sqft place gutted and rebuilt. Basically the same tasks other than tearing out his work and changing over to copper plumbing and adding 3 new circuits to the panel. Oh yeah, I also trouble shot a subpanel in an adjacent unit that I removed all the circuits, installed the missing bus bar and missing neutral from the main, etc, restoring power to back of the unit and when asked to refused to lie if asked about what was wrong. By the time I finished that 2nd unit, only 4 weeks later, I about heard enough of his BS and complaints and contradictions I started calling him on them and pleasantly told that fake tradesman (Licensed) to kindly F O.
Its not just the unlicensed unskilled that instills fear in homeowners, its the slick talking, passive aggressive, code reciting fat arsed legits that do worse.


----------



## donerightwyo

remomarc said:


> My problem is, I'm really impressed with the guy (licensed) who can do some hard core talking and respect the heck out of them. Back in August I went to work on some condos in Calistoga for one of these guys.
> 
> First day on the job he directs me to a bathroom in a unit that's gutted, says: Ok, finish it. Apparently they had worked on it for 60 days already. After I tore out the electrical, plumbing and framing they did, I framed and fird the walls plumb and square, wired it, plumbed it, set the tub, rocked and mudded it, skip troweled it, paint, tiled the floor, set the trim and finished it. Though he wasn't seeming pleased with my pace of one week.
> 
> Then he sent me over to another unit and wanted the entire 750sqft place gutted and rebuilt. Basically the same tasks other than tearing out his work and changing over to copper plumbing and adding 3 new circuits to the panel.
> 
> Oh yeah, I also trouble shot a subpanel in an adjacent unit that I removed all the circuits, installed the missing bus bar and missing neutral from the main, etc, restoring power to back of the unit and when asked to refused to lie if asked about what was wrong.
> 
> By the time I finished that 2nd unit, only 4 weeks later, I about heard enough of his BS and complaints and contradictions I started calling him on them and pleasantly told that fake tradesman (Licensed) to kindly F O.
> Its not just the unlicensed unskilled that instills fear in homeowners, its the slick talking, passive aggressive, code reciting fat arsed legits that do worse.


Being JF is not around, I fixed it for you:thumbup:


----------



## summithomeinc

donerightwyo said:


> Being JF is not around, I fixed it for you:thumbup:


What happened to jf?


----------



## donerightwyo

I don't know, he's not here. I thought if anyone knew it would be you

It's hard to believe he would have of had to go on vacation:whistling


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

donerightwyo said:


> Being JF is not around, I fixed it for you:thumbup:





summithomeinc said:


> What happened to jf?


:blink:


----------



## summithomeinc

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> :blink:


I suppose illhave to call him in the am and ask.. damn.......


----------



## donerightwyo

summithomeinc said:


> I suppose illhave to call him in the am and ask.. damn.......


Yeah, tell him I miss him. This monoparagraph crap is getting out of control:laughing:


----------



## remomarc

donerightwyo said:


> Being JF is not around, I fixed it for you:thumbup:


I overlooked the grammatical requirements for posting me rant:nerd:


----------



## donerightwyo

remomarc said:


> I overlooked the grammatical requirements for posting me rant:nerd:


It's O.K. this time, just don't let it happen again.:laughing:


----------



## NINZAN STUDIO

Saw this at a gas / convenience stop on the way home from visiting family this weekend. Just had to take pics when I remembered this thread on CT. Real quality work. Thing is that this was one of those nice new stations, well lit and shiny.


----------



## asevereid

Been meaning to post these for a while.
A vent cut out, and a nice finish flooring repair...PL 400. The PL will keep it together when it buckles.


----------



## CarpenterSFO

NINZAN STUDIO said:


> Saw this at a gas / convenience stop on the way home from visiting family this weekend. Just had to take pics when I remembered this thread on CT. Real quality work. Thing is that this was one of those nice new stations, well lit and shiny.


I hate bad tile work. In fairness to the tile guy, the budget to tile the bathroom was probably $100.


----------



## Smithanator

Corner boards on outside of metal facia


----------



## Smithanator

Rot shot!! Amazing what carpenter ants can do


----------



## Esposito

Here's a few more, these dudes took out a bearing wall and scabbed a bunch of stuff in there . The kitchen is directly below..


----------



## Morning Wood

Esposito said:


> Here's a few more, these dudes took out a bearing wall and scabbed a bunch of stuff in there . The kitchen is directly below..


Just keep adding wood.


----------



## Esposito

Morning Wood said:


> Just keep adding wood.


Ok


----------



## Snobnd

Went to look at a commercial building, it seems since they had a contractor out there to do a repair they have more leaks.....


----------



## jlsconstruction

Snobnd said:


> Went to look at a commercial building, it seems since they had a contractor out there to do a repair they have more leaks.....


Double post


----------



## Snobnd

Not really a double post since this is the wall of shame it should be there.

My other post in roofing is to show fixing the damn repair.

I hope that clears it up


----------



## Foxit

Snobnd said:


> Not really a double post since this is the wall of shame it should be there.
> 
> My other post in roofing is to show fixing the damn repair.
> 
> I hope that clears it up


Did you use a 25 year tarp for the repair


----------



## mbryan

Maybe new uniforms!


----------



## Snobnd

Foxit said:


> Did you use a 25 year tarp for the repair


Not my repair!

This is what I found when I went up on the roof to see why it was leaking after a 1 thousand dollar repair by another contractor.... But I'm sure the cedar pickets that he put up there would have lasted longer than the tarp.


----------



## CENTERLINE MV

Criminal charges should be filed. That guy should do some time for that one!


----------



## FrankSmith

Smithanator said:


> Corner boards on outside of metal facia
> 
> View attachment 92373


I am having a hard time telling what I am looking at here.


----------



## donerightwyo

Snobnd said:


> Went to look at a commercial building, it seems since they had a contractor out there to do a repair they have more leaks.....


Ding, ding, ding, I think we may have found a winner:clap:. This thread can be closed now.


I didn't know you could by a blue tarp that didn't leak straight out of the package:blink:


----------



## mrcharles

Brian Peters said:


> Went and measured up a roof today...they want a metal roof on here. Anybody have an idea what's under here?
> 
> View attachment 76040
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 76039
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 76038




Jimmy Hoffa?


----------



## Brian Peters

mrcharles said:


> Jimmy Hoffa?


Did that job quite some time back...I wasn't sure what or who I'd find under there, turned out to be an edge of plywood that wasn't fastened down good and had curled up a couple of inches...why they shingled and tarred over it like that I'll never know. A few screws is all it took to fix it!


----------



## Catdaddyxx

This is just a few things I pulled out of my new fixer-upper.









This is not rodent damage. This is how they spliced in the doorbell.
They just cut an open splice into a hot line and wrapped it in tape.









This is exactly how I pulled it out. It wasn't nailed to anything. It was just like this and sitting on the floor of the attic. The box also never had a cover on it. As a matter of fact none of the junction boxes had covers on them. No nuts either. Just taped up and left. In the end we removed 6 unnecessary boxes to clean up the wiring.


----------



## Driftweed

Someone got tired of getting up close to plunge...


----------



## JesseCocozza

Was doing some roof framing today and I looked over to see someone getting ready to stucco a little addition. Dura rock instead of plywood sheathing & felt backed lath? Sure why not?


----------



## steex

Driftweed said:


> Someone got tired of getting up close to plunge...
> 
> View attachment 93353


That belongs to my buddy Pete, the plumber/drywall hanger. His wife says he doesn't even take his stilts off in bed.


----------



## Driftweed

I took that pic at a gas station. When I saw that it made me lol. Poor guys must see some bad stuff on a regular basis to think of that.


----------



## Blkhilconst

Brand new Buffalo Wild Wings. Pretty simple cut, even to do it right


----------



## Deckhead

JesseCocozza said:


> Was doing some roof framing today and I looked over to see someone getting ready to stucco a little addition. Dura rock instead of plywood sheathing & felt backed lath? Sure why not?


Is that off Honore close to Bee Ridge? If so I've seen that done more than once in that area.


----------



## JesseCocozza

Deckhead said:


> Is that off Honore close to Bee Ridge? If so I've seen that done more than once in that area.


Near there. Webber and McIntosh area. Ridiculous right?


----------



## CarpenterSFO

JesseCocozza said:


> Near there. Webber and McIntosh area. Ridiculous right?


Working on a little place on Cambridge?


----------



## JesseCocozza

CarpenterSFO said:


> Working on a little place on Cambridge?


Yeah, actually it's my twin brothers job, I got rained out where I was and went to give him a hand yesterday. You're obviously in SRQ too?


----------



## JesseCocozza

CarpenterSFO said:


> Working on a little place on Cambridge?


That's not a job of yours is it? ?


----------



## CarpenterSFO

No. I'm in San Francisco. A friend in SRQ saw the picture, recognized it, and said you must have been working on the place on Cambridge. I spent a little time around there a few years back, but my buddy Stephan was the one who was curious. If a German guy named Stephan stops by your job and says hi, that's him.


----------



## JesseCocozza

CarpenterSFO said:


> No. I'm in San Francisco. A friend in SRQ saw the picture, recognized it, and said you must have been working on the place on Cambridge. I spent a little time around there a few years back, but my buddy Stephan was the one who was curious. If a German guy named Stephan stops by your job and says hi, that's him.


Oh, awesome. We'll all be over there on Saturday if its not raining. It's a buddy's place that my brother is doing when he has time between jobs. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## mikecocozza

CarpenterSFO said:


> Working on a little place on Cambridge?


Yeah. I have the dubious honor of fixing that roof. 24' ridge board had 6" of deflection in it. We had only planned on replacing 7 rafters throughout. Ended up being a whole lot more. Worst part is nothing existing is remotely close to being 16" on center. They're all over the place. I'm sick to my stomach matching back to that.


----------



## Big Shoe

JesseCocozza said:


> Was doing some roof framing today and I looked over to see someone getting ready to stucco a little addition. Dura rock instead of plywood sheathing & felt backed lath? Sure why not?



I've hung cement board spec'd on stucco applications. Not sure, but hope they used a bonder.

Commercial,20ga.,12''oc


----------



## Big Shoe

NINZAN STUDIO said:


> I went to check out a window and door install job on a small addition. The GC has proceeded with drywall, trim, finishes and doesn't even have windows and doors in yet. Anyone ever seen this before? Drywall finish jambs installed prior to setting windows? When I pointed this out, they just stared at me, then proposed cutting the jambs back enough to jam in shims and run a stop all around covering the gap. I gave the GC my price via email a few hours later and immediately was low balled. I passed and wished them luck.


When the window suppliers could not keep up with demand(10yrs back) We did quite a few homes without the windows in. Could not figure out how the inspectors let it go. A real pain in the ass on the drywall end. We had to leave all the wraps/returns undone and come back and finish them after the installs..............sucked!

And a lot of these were high end homes.


----------



## Theloxmyth

Just browsed through all 29 pages and I didn't see anything out of place. 

I should have started taking pictures (of hack jobs) years ago!


----------



## joee134




----------



## Rich D.

Good thing that propane tank was there to catch its fall...


----------



## Brutus

At least the 4 wheeler is ok....


----------



## Brian Peters

Brutus said:


> At least the 4 wheeler is ok....


You took the words out of my mouth!


----------



## livingsoulsdie

Funny how that section of deck looks newer compared with the rest.
+


----------



## TimelessQuality

HO did most of the sheetrocking on this bath,,,,


----------



## tenon0774

TimelessQuality said:


> HO did most of the sheetrocking on this bath,,,,


And he's not even gonna help mud?

Bastage!


----------



## Morning Wood

TimelessQuality said:


> HO did most of the sheetrocking on this bath,,,,


Looks like Utah, New Mexico, Arizona, and Colorado there.


----------



## TimelessQuality

Ya love the four corners..


He and a buddy roughed the plumbing too... I'll get some pics. I guess **** runs downhill, but sinks don't have to lol


----------



## Kilner

Blkhilconst said:


> Brand new Buffalo Wild Wings. Pretty simple cut, even to do it right


Just terrible lol:no:


----------



## donerightwyo

This is the start of a flooring replacement at the local post office. 

First day









This is day two


----------



## CENTERLINE MV

:laughing: :laughing:


----------



## Snobnd

Man that's fugley


----------



## m1911

Blkhilconst said:


> Brand new Buffalo Wild Wings. Pretty simple cut, even to do it right


at least cover it with an oversized (way oversized) plate! :blink:


----------



## JHC

Blkhilconst said:


> Brand new Buffalo Wild Wings. Pretty simple cut, even to do it right


I try not to pay attention in commercial bathrooms, yet still sometimes I catch myself looking. Some of the worst craftsmanship you will ever see out there right now, even in high end restaurants. 

How the owners allow it is beyond me.


----------



## SclafaniBuilder

Just started this one today. Have to lay sleepers on this floor. It was some aborted project.


----------



## steex

Are you building a dungeon?


----------



## SclafaniBuilder

steex said:


> Are you building a dungeon?


Haha, it's a carriage house circa 1917 on a horse farm, renovating the place into 2 rental units.


----------



## Morning Wood

SclafaniBuilder said:


> Just started this one today. Have to lay sleepers on this floor. It was some aborted project.


Are the walls all rubble?


----------



## CENTERLINE MV

If you're framing a floor on top of concrete, these things will be your best friends. Just PL them down on a layout, set up the laser, adjust them to level, and frame. Good to go:thumbsup:

http://www.elevateddecksystems.com/bisonproducts/levelitseries.html


----------



## SclafaniBuilder

CENTERLINE MV said:


> If you're framing a floor on top of concrete, these things will be your best friends. Just PL them down on a layout, set up the laser, adjust them to level, and frame. Good to go:thumbsup:
> 
> http://www.elevateddecksystems.com/bisonproducts/levelitseries.html


That's usually how i do it. This floor is all over the place. I will shoot lasers today. The trowel marks/ bull float marks crack me up. You really need to walk on it to appreciate how crappy this is..


----------



## SclafaniBuilder

Morning Wood said:


> Are the walls all rubble?


Yes... Even the small river rock in the mortar was sifted from the local stream.


----------



## livingsoulsdie

SclafaniBuilder said:


> Just started this one today. Have to lay sleepers on this floor. It was some aborted project.


Did you make sure all the plumbing that is up to par ?


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen

Poor design plus terrible execution equals failed Master Shower(bath????).

Water damage everywhere....pounds of useless silicone, apron front tub as drop-in, mastic a half inch thick, drywall screws for EVERYTHING.......the list goes on......and on. One of three failing baths.

At least a ****ty install makes for easy demo, which is great cuz it is part of a 5 week/1/4 mil slugfest.


----------



## SclafaniBuilder

livingsoulsdie said:


> Did you make sure all the plumbing that is up to par ?


Plumber will be in to check shortly, everything will be new. My guess is that we will have to at least move the existing into the proper places. Whoever did the work had the same plans as I do, and the install seems to have been done by someone who has a bit of sense. Concrete however is a different story. I'll let you know if I need to break ground, photos will follow.


----------



## Rich D.

BlueRidgeGreen said:


> Poor design plus terrible execution equals failed Master Shower(bath????).
> 
> Water damage everywhere....pounds of useless silicone, apron front tub as drop-in, mastic a half inch thick, drywall screws for EVERYTHING.......the list goes on......and on. One of three failing baths.
> 
> At least a ****ty install makes for easy demo, which is great cuz it is part of a 5 week/1/4 mil slugfest.


Whos that working with you?


----------



## Blkhilconst

Here's why we tape our dryer vent seams. Mudsill to double top plate gone. Luckily I wanted to reroute the cable lines anyways. Lazy Comcast guys.


----------



## Dustincoc

livingsoulsdie said:


> They cut out a main support column to put in a range hood vent. & never re supported it. & the range hood was installed incorrectly , it did not exhaust at all.


Hate to say it but I came across worse a couple years ago. 12' joist span, 4 or 5 ceiling/floor joists(2x6) in a row notched for a 4" toilet line. Only ~ 1 1/2" left. No support in either direction until the ends of the joists. The floor above had sagged a good 2" or better. Didn't get any pics.


----------



## Rich D.

Damnnnnn.. ok ok shes up there...

Welcome guys for asking for pics :laughing:


----------



## Dustincoc

BlueRidgeGreen said:


> Ask and ye shall receive (all approved by Her Majesty).
> 
> Her talents know no bounds......demo, cabs, tile......i love that girl.


You working at Clarkson University? Could swear I saw her at there today. The place is swarming with contractors.


----------



## larson1951

Snobnd said:


> Went to look at a commercial building, it seems since they had a contractor out there to do a repair they have more leaks.....



that is about the worst of the worst in my book.............just pathetic


----------



## RCCIdaho

...


----------



## steex

Isn't that more or less what the correct piece would look like? Yours is maybe a little lighter gauge, but it should work fine and nobody except you will ever look up there.


----------



## Morning Wood

The old stand by pie pan cap


----------



## RCCIdaho

...


----------



## JHC

You should have used three pie tins at least. :jester:


----------



## steex

I get it now. Someone is going to pick up a mangled brown pie pan from the ground, wonder where the heck it came from, look at that gazebo, and then wonder what other kind of corners you cut while building it. Around here it would probably stay on there forever and nobody would be the wiser.


----------



## B.Scott

RCCIdaho said:


> Actually the worst of the worst is what I was asked to do this weekend in helping out another contractor that I used to work for.
> 
> I voiced my disapproval, got told it don't matter, said eff it, just as long my name doesn't come up as the reason its like that...


Legally, id say You've got nothing to worry about. 
That piece is stamped "no return" so it's obviously excluded from the warrantee. 

LOL

Bob


----------



## maxwage

I have some to add to the fun! Need to find the pics first.


----------



## kevnmc

Here is a good one


----------



## kevnmc

All over slate as well... wonder why it leaks?


----------



## blacktop

This is what happens when a h/o scraps it up...Then gives up!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=krQUbus69ic


----------



## blacktop

While doing an addition the h/o asked ,,,Hey while your here??:whistling


----------



## RobertCDF

RCCIdaho said:


> Actually the worst of the worst is what I was asked to do this weekend in helping out another contractor that I used to work for.
> 
> I voiced my disapproval, got told it don't matter, said eff it, just as long my name doesn't come up as the reason its like that...


I've done stuff similar when in a time crunch with post caps, powder coater is 2 weeks behind, grab some cheap caps spray paint then up till the real ones are done just so we can collect final payment then bring the real ones over when they're done.


----------



## livingsoulsdie

blacktop said:


> While doing an addition the h/o asked ,,,Hey while your here??:whistling


There is just nothing like using a regular sander (or belt sander on occasions) on someone elses terrible spackling.


----------



## jlsconstruction

livingsoulsdie said:


> There is just nothing like using a regular sander (or belt sander on occasions) on someone elses terrible spackling.


I've fixed some bad tape jobs with a belt sander.


----------



## blacktop

livingsoulsdie said:


> There is just nothing like using a regular sander (or belt sander on occasions) on someone elses terrible spackling.


That was the h/o's sander .. When I was done polishing that one all it needed was a few swipes with a sanding sponge. 

sanding sponges are all I use on sand day...


----------



## livingsoulsdie

Brutus said:


> pfft.
> 
> Americans...
> 
> Everyone knows hockey pucks are the answer. :laughing:


Hockey pucks? Dam Canadians. :laughing:
Everyone knows that duct tape is the answer to any type of problem.

4x4 post as per code and then wrapped with duct tape to give that added insurance.


----------



## jlsconstruction

livingsoulsdie said:


> Hockey pucks? Dam Canadians. :laughing:
> Everyone knows that duct tape is the answer to any type of problem.
> 
> 4x4 post as per code and then wrapped with duct tape to give that added insurance.


Don't forget a few beads of jb weld


----------



## livingsoulsdie

Jb weld? Thats to expensive I always just used Alex Siliconized caulk you know the paintable stuff so when you go to undercoat it its nice. Plus it allows for movement.


----------



## Uncle-chicken

This is a nice can light we came across during a 









tear out. The owner was concerned that his electrical might not be up to code....


----------



## Rich D.

Uncle-chicken said:


> This is a nice can light we came across during a
> 
> tear out. The owner was concerned that his electrical might not be up to code....


Looks to be in a junction box. That was fine.


----------



## Brutus

livingsoulsdie said:


> Hockey pucks? Dam Canadians. :laughing:
> Everyone knows that duct tape is the answer to any type of problem.
> 
> 4x4 post as per code and then wrapped with duct tape to give that added insurance.


Because remember, if they don't find ya handsome, they'll at least find ya handy.


----------



## livingsoulsdie

Uncle-chicken said:


> This is a nice can light we came across during a
> 
> View attachment 96297
> 
> 
> tear out. The owner was concerned that his electrical might not be up to code....


Thats classic ! Ingenuity at its finest.


----------



## Blkhilconst

Brutus said:


> Because remember, if they don't find ya handsome, they'll at least find ya handy.


Quondo Omni Flunkus Mortati


----------



## Exlud

I saw this while I was out and about this afternoon. That is roof underlayment on the garage face. The garage probably isn't climate controlled, but really?


----------



## JesseCocozza

Exlud said:


> I saw this while I was out and about this afternoon. That is roof underlayment on the garage face. The garage probably isn't climate controlled, but really?


I'm not sure that is worthy of being wall of shame material. It's possible it's there on purpose. That peel and stick costs way more than tyvek. Maybe the garage face is getting a different finish than the rest of the house?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Or maybe it was just left over and they ran out of Tyvek:thumbup:


----------



## JesseCocozza

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Or maybe it was just left over and they ran out of Tyvek:thumbup:


Even that, is no Folgers "can light."


----------



## Fender

Exlud said:


> I saw this while I was out and about this afternoon. That is roof underlayment on the garage face. The garage probably isn't climate controlled, but really?


Where I'm at, anyone using Tyvek is wall of shame worthy. **** is garbage IMO.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Fender said:


> Where I'm at, anyone using Tyvek is wall of shame worthy. **** is garbage IMO.


So what do you guys up on the Oregon Coast use:blink:
Do you peel&stick the whole house :lol:


----------



## Brutus

Typar?


----------



## Exlud

JesseCocozza said:


> I'm not sure that is worthy of being wall of shame material. It's possible it's there on purpose. That peel and stick costs way more than tyvek. Maybe the garage face is getting a different finish than the rest of the house?


That stuff isn't peel and stick. It's a polyethelene (polypropelene maybe?) sheet that is rolled out and tacked to the roof. Or the wall, apparently. The stuff is dangerous as hell on a roof because the slightest bit of morning dew or rain turns it into a water slide. I know a guy who shattered a heel when he went of a roof after stepping over to the shady side. 
True, I don't know what they're putting on that face, but they have a non-permeable layer to put it on. It is the garage, so probably not climate controlled since that can open up another whole can of worms, but it still seems like a bad idea.


----------



## Fender

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> So what do you guys up on the Oregon Coast use:blink:
> Do you peel&stick the whole house :lol:


Felt is the only tried and true answer around here. If you see someone putting Tyvek up here, you just look at it as a future siding and dry rot job. You can get away with putting Tyvek up, as long as you put felt up over it lol. 

They're pushing this new product around here called Rainshield that is basically a felt paper with a plastic type wrap on the inside with dense vertical strings woven in to leave a very small gap between siding and wrap to allow any potential moisture to be able to run out.

Majority of the time it's felt everyone uses here though unless its new construction. Even then the inspector pushes felt in most places. It's the only thing that holds up.


----------



## Fender

Exlud said:


> That stuff isn't peel and stick. It's a polyethelene (polypropelene maybe?) sheet that is rolled out and tacked to the roof. Or the wall, apparently. The stuff is dangerous as hell on a roof because the slightest bit of morning dew or rain turns it into a water slide. I know a guy who shattered a heel when he went of a roof after stepping over to the shady side.
> True, I don't know what they're putting on that face, but they have a non-permeable layer to put it on. It is the garage, so probably not climate controlled since that can open up another whole can of worms, but it still seems like a bad idea.


Probably stone?


----------



## Fender

Brutus said:


> Typar?


Just as unusable as Tyvek here. You can't even buy the stuff locally. That stuff is just like a dirty word around here. Well, more like a joke.


----------



## CENTERLINE MV

Interesting article fom my alma mater:

http://bct.eco.umass.edu/publications/by-title/leaky-housewraps/


----------



## mudpad

Easy Gibson said:


> What is the deal with those block things anyway?
> I only started seeing them recently, and I suspect HGTV has something to do with it.
> How come I have to dig a 42" hole in the ground, but this guy can lay out a gross of those things?


HGTV and Home Depot.


----------



## Carpenter eyes

Easy Gibson said:


> What is the deal with those block things anyway?
> I only started seeing them recently, and I suspect HGTV has something to do with it.
> How come I have to dig a 42" hole in the ground, but this guy can lay out a gross of those things?


Maybe they know something we dont know


----------



## Calidecks

Easy Gibson said:


> What is the deal with those block things anyway?
> I only started seeing them recently, and I suspect HGTV has something to do with it.
> How come I have to dig a 42" hole in the ground, but this guy can lay out a gross of those things?


We do it all the time here in Southern Cal. We have no frost line.


----------



## Rich D.

I love how they sell those blocks in 48+ frost zone areas.... Makes no sense to me...


----------



## Tom M

Easy Gibson said:


> What is the deal with those block things anyway?
> I only started seeing them recently, and I suspect HGTV has something to do with it.
> How come I have to dig a 42" hole in the ground, but this guy can lay out a gross of those things?


You can avoid digging holes too if you dont attach to the house and it under 600 SF.

We have all seen similar things that have last 20 yrs. Some stuff gets ugly before it gets unsafe.


----------



## Randy Bush

SclafaniBuilder said:


> I'm pretty sure, he hung all the hangers with a screw gun. And I know he didn't buy the Simpson screws. I had to view from a distance over the course of 2 weeks. They don't understand the concept of street parking and they think the parking spots in front of their house are automatically theirs, so needless to say I won't go near them.


Stopped by a HFH house the other day all of the truss H hanger where put on with roofing nails  Be interesting to see if the building inspector over looks that.


----------



## Tom M

FYI there is a movement to start coding the the nail/screw heads so an inspector can identify that its sized properly.

Its a way off yet but I think its starting. I know alot of inspectors are older guys and didnt want to be crawing around under decks so they were lobbying to have the fasteners color coded for easier ID.


----------



## Easy Gibson

Hopefully the make them all neon orange. That'll look great.


----------



## Dustincoc

Tom M said:


> FYI there is a movement to start coding the the nail/screw heads so an inspector can identify that its sized properly.
> 
> Its a way off yet but I think its starting. I know alot of inspectors are older guys and didnt want to be crawing around under decks so they were lobbying to have the fasteners color coded for easier ID.


Wouldn't it be a shame i the inspectors actually had to work...


----------



## Easy Gibson

This is going to sound really corny, but isn't it nice when you meet an inspector that really cares?
I love it when the guy is up on all the codes, respectfully tells you what needs to happen to meet code, and works with you if there's a sticking point on a remodel of an older home.
I wish I could remember his name to give him his props, but the building inspector from Morristown is one of those guys. On a small kitchen addition we were doing on a late 1800/early 1900 house he really went out of his way to work with us instead of against us, and on things that were issues on his visit, he passed us and let us work on them after he left and email pictures of the completed changes so that we could stay on schedule.
I'm going to use my next day off to construct an Inspector of the Year trophy and mail it to him.


----------



## Tom M

Ron Ferrari worked there and taught classes at night. He taught me. If its him he is Very, very knowledgable of the code and construction.

The difference in guys who know their chit is the ones that know why or the intent of the code and not just that it says this or that.


----------



## Rich D.

Tom M said:


> FYI there is a movement to start coding the the nail/screw heads so an inspector can identify that its sized properly.
> 
> Its a way off yet but I think its starting. I know alot of inspectors are older guys and didnt want to be crawing around under decks so they were lobbying to have the fasteners color coded for easier ID.


Simpson has already started making some of there structural connector screws orange so inspectors can see them..


----------



## Unger.const

So the neighbor does everything ass backwards even if the right way is cheaper. He had this five foot roof that attached to the old fence. On the property line. So he takes two weeks to cut it back and makes these ginormus corbels and to prop up these 8x8x8 juniper post beams.......yep makes a 30ft long beam out several 8ft posts . Liquid nail glues the ends together. Then puts a corbel in the center of each beam (I guess he likes tetter totters) and leaves the ends to hang out in the mid air. The last corbel didn't even touch this new engineered beam. All that to cut back the awening to keep a 18inch overhang on the side of the house to protect nothing. Now why didn't I think of that.


----------



## Unger.const

So I guess this is the new way to pour a footer for a wall just bend wire mesh and let it set against the back of your form? Also don't dig down past the loose soil that was spread out all over the yard last week. Oh and did I mention that the yard had a boat load of 4inch ditches zig zaged across the yard and then 3inch corrugated drain pipe put in the ditches and then covered with loose clay soil and some half inch of gravel.........the guys a rocket surgeon first class.


----------



## FramingPro

Unger.const said:


> So I guess this is the new way to pour a footer for a wall just bend wire mesh and let it set against the back of your form? Also don't dig down past the loose soil that was spread out all over the yard last week. Oh and did I mention that the yard had a boat load of 4inch ditches zig zaged across the yard and then 3inch corrugated drain pipe put in the ditches and then covered with loose clay soil and some half inch of gravel.........the guys a rocket surgeon first class.


Thats fantastic :whistling


----------



## SclafaniBuilder

The neighbor has done it again! This time he tore off sections of the torch down flat roof and proceeded to lay deck boards right over top of it. I wonder how its going to be attached, let alone the continuous railing. I'm getting the popcorn out for this one before I call the inspector.


----------



## Morning Wood

SclafaniBuilder said:


> The neighbor has done it again! This time he tore off sections of the torch down flat roof and proceeded to lay deck boards right over top of it. I wonder how its going to be attached, let alone the continuous railing. I'm getting the popcorn out for this one before I call the inspector.


Let him finish before calling the inspector


----------



## livingsoulsdie

SclafaniBuilder said:


> The neighbor has done it again! This time he tore off sections of the torch down flat roof and proceeded to lay deck boards right over top of it. I wonder how its going to be attached, let alone the continuous railing. I'm getting the popcorn out for this one before I call the inspector.




After he is finished & you call the inspector. Please follow through with the posts. I'm curious to see what goes down.:thumbup:


----------



## shakey0818

sclafanibuilder said:


> the neighbor has done it again! This time he tore off sections of the torch down flat roof and proceeded to lay deck boards right over top of it. I wonder how its going to be attached, let alone the continuous railing. I'm getting the popcorn out for this one before i call the inspector.


=i smell a rat


----------



## jlsconstruction

shakey0818 said:


> =i smell a rat


So he should just wait for someone to get killed on that deck?


----------



## TNTRenovate

Buckeye Don said:


> Just saw this tile job at a Mexican resteraunt bathroom.
> I don't do tile but I bet I could get it a little more uniform than this.
> 
> ]


According to all my reading tape measure and spacers are optional on tile work.


----------



## mbryan

Yeah, its more of a visual alignment kinda thing.


----------



## SclafaniBuilder

mbryan said:


> Yeah, its more of a visual alignment kinda thing.


In the industry we call that spacial reasoning...

Guess my neighbor doesn't have any of that stuff..


----------



## Morning Wood

SclafaniBuilder said:


> In the industry we call that spacial reasoning...
> 
> Guess my neighbor doesn't have any of that stuff..


Wow, he's making good time


----------



## Brian Peters

Those vinyl corners are so tricky...


----------



## astwj3

*Change of Topic*

So am I the only one here waiting to see more examples of BlueRidgeGreen's female compatriot fixing things?


----------



## Easy Gibson

Today I cut a miter so badly I almost took a picture to add myself to the Wall of Shame.

I guess it only counts if you say, "F it, good enough".


----------



## jlsconstruction

I've been meaning to get a picture of this for the past week. Right around the corner from our current job. I'll have to get a pic without the tarp on it.


----------



## FlyFishRI

Is there something not right about how those windows were framed or am I just stupid?


----------



## asevereid

jlsconstruction said:


> I've been meaning to get a picture of this for the past week. Right around the corner from our current job. I'll have to get a pic without the tarp on it.


I wanna see the rest of this for sure....looks pretty revolutionary, appears as though we've all been framing wrong all this time.:whistling


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

jlsconstruction said:


> I've been meaning to get a picture of this for the past week. Right around the corner from our current job. I'll have to get a pic without the tarp on it.


Not a single brace keeping things from moving?


----------



## Carpenter eyes

jlsconstruction said:


> I've been meaning to get a picture of this for the past week. Right around the corner from our current job. I'll have to get a pic without the tarp on it.


Im no carpenter or anything but something dosnt look right here


----------



## jlsconstruction

FlyFishRI said:


> Is there something not right about how those windows were framed or am I just stupid?


No headers no jacks no nothing. Kinda how they did it in balloon framing. Zoom in on the rafter tails. It's a home owner I think. I feel kinda bad because he's going to fail his framing inspection. 

I'm also confused as to why he has electrical done but no sheathing.


----------



## Patrick

And usually plumbers are the ones taking the heat for this kinda work


----------



## jlsconstruction

asevereid said:


> I wanna see the rest of this for sure....looks pretty revolutionary, appears as though we've all been framing wrong all this time.:whistling


For the last week I've been telling myself to get a pic. I remembered today, but he had the tarp on it for the first time. Go figure.


----------



## FlyFishRI

Jack studs sitting on top of the sill and not even any cripples under the ends of the sil. Maybe I won't make a good framer because I would never think to frame a window like that.


I hope he didn't build that swing set too. haha


----------



## Patrick

Im trying to put together a coffee table book so i take these pictures in my travels


----------



## Roofcheck

Patrick said:


> Im trying to put together a coffee table book so i take these pictures in my travels


Love it. Hope to see this photo jacked on my competitors sites.


----------



## Golden view

*Plumbing*

I removed this from a 1909 home in Tacoma I fully remodeled. It terminated into a cast iron stack, which I believe makes it a total of 8 materials in the waste line:

Brass
ABS
PVC
Radiator rubber hose
Vacuum hose?
Stainless clamps
Chrome coated steel

Nice inauguration into remodel work from new construction.


----------



## Rich D.

Wait... Thats how u frame a window out.. huh.. go figure..


----------



## B.Scott

That's more than I make setting tiles!!!

Whaaaa......haaaaa....


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

TNTSERVICES said:


> You to obviously don't know what you are looking at. Please only those that actually know anything about tile comment, it's kind of embarrassing so far.


Why don't you explain what's so wrong with it so the rest of us can see what you see?


----------



## TBFGhost

SclafaniBuilder said:


> The neighbor has done it again! This time he tore off sections of the torch down flat roof and proceeded to lay deck boards right over top of it. I wonder how its going to be attached, let alone the continuous railing. I'm getting the popcorn out for this one before I call the inspector.



Well you are out in Pottstown. :laughing:


----------



## TNTRenovate

SAW.co said:


> Not sure about sensitive, but it seems I have struck a nerve.
> 
> And for $15. hr I too will flip burgers.


Wouldn't it be me who struck the nerve? I made the comment and people got all sensitive...

I just wanted to set the record straight and make sure that there was no more unnecessary anxiety over my posts.


----------



## TNTRenovate

Stunt Carpenter said:


> Why don't you explain what's so wrong with it so the rest of us can see what you see?


I guess I can educate a carpenter. 

1) No Waterproofing on the walls

2) Silicone used on seams

3) No tape on seams

4) No waterproofing tying the pan into the walls.

5) In fact if you look at the pictures you will see ledger boards screwed into the location the pan should be tied into the walls.

6) The curb is not waterproofed

7) Lack of mortar behind tiles to proved proper support. Look at nearly 
every corner of the tiles and you will see air not mortar.


----------



## tenon0774

TNTSERVICES said:


> You to obviously don't know what you are looking at. Please only those that actually know anything about tile comment, it's kind of embarrassing so far.


...And how do you know that the MR, isn't behind the tileboard?

I'm not thrilled about seeing the joints without mesh, but I'm also concerned about the shower threshold.

What I see "roughed out" is about an inch. (2" after everything is done)

If that drain clogs, (God forbid)...

Where does that water go?

...onto the bathroom floor.

Hope this isn't on the second floor. :whistling


----------



## TNTRenovate

tenon0774 said:


> ...And how do you know that the MR, isn't behind the tileboard?
> 
> I'm not thrilled about seeing the joints without mesh, but I'm also concerned about the shower threshold.
> 
> What I see "roughed out" is about an inch. (2" after everything is done)
> 
> If that drain clogs, (God forbid)...
> 
> Where does that water go?
> 
> ...onto the bathroom floor.
> 
> Hope this isn't on the second floor. :whistling


Well for one, IMO, it doesn't belong behind the board. It may be an acceptable practice, but is not really effective when you put a couple hundred screws threw it.

Secondly, I took the pics myself. I was visiting a buddy who was asked to help the guy lay the tile on the tub, which he did properly. So I know for a fact that there is nothing behind the walls. 

And I agree about the curb. But, if the shower does flood, there will be plenty of places for the water to go before it makes it onto the floor. 

There were more issues, but I figured I proved my knowledge with what I said.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

TNTSERVICES said:


> I guess I can educate a carpenter.
> 
> 1) No Waterproofing on the walls
> 
> 2) Silicone used on seams
> 
> 3) No tape on seams
> 
> 4) No waterproofing tying the pan into the walls.
> 
> 5) In fact if you look at the pictures you will see ledger boards screwed into the location the pan should be tied into the walls.
> 
> 6) The curb is not waterproofed
> 
> 7) Lack of mortar behind tiles to proved proper support. Look at nearly
> every corner of the tiles and you will see air not mortar.


Just bc my Profile says in a carpenter the doesn't mean I haven't worked with other mediums. 

I think you need to realize that we didn't see this first hand like you did so the things that jump out in person my not be as noticeable looking at a picture. So some commentary with a picture to put it in context can go along way


----------



## TNTRenovate

Stunt Carpenter said:


> Just bc my Profile says in a carpenter the doesn't mean I haven't worked with other mediums.
> 
> I think you need to realize that we didn't see this first hand like you did so the things that jump out in person my not be as noticeable looking at a picture. So some commentary with a picture to put it in context can go along way


Listen, you jumped on the TNT bashing band wagon, and I responded. 99% of the pictures on here have no explanation, so why do my photos need them. One of the fun things about this thread is posting the pic and letting people pick them apart and find out what's wrong.

And I realize that not everyone is a tiler or actually knows what they think they know about tiling. But don't people shouldn't be a smart a$$ and not expect me to call them on it and shut them down.

With that said, which item would you have needed to see in person that you couldn't spot in the photo?

1) No Waterproofing on the walls Nope

2) Silicone used on seams Nope

3) No tape on seams Nope

4) No waterproofing tying the pan into the walls. Nope

5) In fact if you look at the pictures you will see ledger boards screwed into the location the pan should be tied into the walls. Harder to see, but is easily spotted when you click on the picture and look at it a bit larger.

6) The curb is not waterproofed Nope

7) Lack of mortar behind tiles to proved proper support. Look at nearly
every corner of the tiles and you will see air not mortar. Maybe, but again, click on the pick and to anyone who actually knows how to tile can spot that there is hardly any mortar around any edges of the tile.

So I disagree, you didn't have to be there to spot the errors that I pointed out in my post.


----------



## Unger.const

mrcharles said:


> We have been through this before. I'm over it. I will let you in on a little secret though, not one national homebuilder waterproofs their showers. I am not arguing this is best practice, but if properly executed it won't fail.


Add to the list of why not to buy a house built by "Dewey Skruem & Howe " national home builders


----------



## TNTRenovate

mrcharles said:


> We have been through this before. I'm over it. I will let you in on a little secret though, not one national homebuilder waterproofs their showers. I am not arguing this is best practice, but if properly executed it won't fail.


I have yet to open up walls of a shower that was not waterproof and not found damage to some extent. 

Not sure how you properly execute something wrong.


----------



## B.Scott

So in the beginning you said you wanted to see how many you could bag. 
Now you say that basically everything's wrong with it? 

How about you post some closeups of your work. You know, for us little people that don't know anything. 

Oh, and make sure you explain them In your posts. It's hard for me to see all the details on my little iphone.


----------



## William James

You failed to mention that all the screws aren't 8" on €. :whistling


----------



## TNTRenovate

B.Scott said:


> So in the beginning you said you wanted to see how many you could bag.
> Now you say that basically everything's wrong with it?
> 
> I think it would be wise to go back and read the thread again. My bagging comment was directed at DWB. I quoted his response to me tell another member that the pictures he posted had been posted before.
> 
> In the middle of that exchange I posted some pics of my own.
> 
> How about you post some closeups of your work. You know, for us little people that don't know anything.
> 
> Let's also set the record straight. I posted pics. You made a comment that indicated that you couldn't see anything wrong in the pictures and then tried to make me look foolish by saying that I thought the blue tape was permanent. So it was you who were trying to make it look like I don't know anything.
> 
> Oh, and make sure you explain them In your posts. It's hard for me to see all the details on my little iphone.


If you want to see pictures of my work you can go to either of the links in my signature. My website has quite a few and my FB page has even more. Have fun!

And it's not my problem if you cannot afford a decent smartphone or need glasses.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Wwhd?


----------



## JesseCocozza

Way to ruin one of my favorite threads TNT with your elitist attitude. Great, you're the best tiler there ever was. Move along. Lets us knownothings continue to have our fun reposting old pics.


----------



## Brian Peters

TNTSERVICES said:


> And it's not my problem if you cannot afford a decent smartphone or need glasses.


 This brings up a question I have. I have a Droid Razor... probably not the best but I think it's a decent smartphone... and I can't zoom in on pictures in the CT app. 
I can save them to my phone and then do what I want with them...but it would be nice if I could do it in the app. Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## ArtisanRemod

In TNT's defense, if you look at that pic and don't know what's wrong you need to properly educate yourself before you blast the guy.


----------



## Brian Peters

Went and looked at a job the other day, they want vinyl siding put on..


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

I wish I could have seen how this one turned out. The lowes salesman told him he could use power grip to hold the tiles he bought to the wall after he repaired the wall lol

Sorry about the mr blurry can but he nearly caught me talking a pic lol


----------



## kiteman

Golden view said:


> Soffit? Parallel to joists then down and don't run over till basement?


A possibility, but I'm sure the last resort. It might be the only answer.


----------



## NINZAN STUDIO

kiteman said:


> What the plumber did on my job yesterday. Maxed out SS HF joists and he does this. It ain't gonna fly.:no: "Well, I had to to get the fall I need. I've done it before."
> 
> ***hole.


That sucks kiteman. This is one of the major reasons why we design our floor systems with open web floor trusses. Down to 12" ht if the span allows, but we normally use 16" or 18" ht trusses.


----------



## kiteman

NINZAN STUDIO said:


> That sucks kiteman. This is one of the major reasons why we design our floor systems with open web floor trusses. Down to 12" ht if the span allows, but we normally use 16" or 18" ht trusses.


I pretty much agree, but some of this is what happens when budget-conscious HO/GC's come face to face with physical realities. It would have worked with the 11 7/8" tji's originally spec'ed.


----------



## jlsconstruction

54" tall window in a 51" opening. This is one of those replacement window companies handy work


----------



## Rich D.

That guy should not be a plumber.


----------



## Calidecks

Rich D. said:


> That guy should not be a plumber.


That guy should be shot


----------



## Brian Peters

Here's a project just getting started that I drive by every day...it was an old block building that was falling down, they have patched in the block and now appear to be making it taller? I really don't know what they're trying to do but I'm watching this and will post more pics as they progress.


----------



## Calidecks

Californiadecks said:


> That guy should be shot


I can remember as a GC my company farmed out fire sprinklers and I made a special trip 75 miles just to make damn sure they didn't mutilate my joists like that. It's one of my main priorities, even if I trust my subs. I always trust but verify.


----------



## donerightwyo




----------



## sunkist

Brian Peters said:


> Here's a project just getting started that I drive by every day...it was an old block building that was falling down, they have patched in the block and now appear to be making it taller? I really don't know what they're trying to do but I'm watching this and will post more pics as they progress.
> 
> View attachment 99796


White Castle hambergers mmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Morning Wood

Windy day?


----------



## mudpad

donerightwyo said:


> View attachment 99849


Looks like a do over, this time let's add a little more temporary bracing. :thumbsup:


----------



## SAW.co

I hope someones crew isn't under that mess


----------



## donerightwyo

Thank god no one was around. This is how DIY projects can go bad. All that temp bracing the pros in town use is just overkill:laughing:

Nothing 8,000 dollars worth of new trusses and three more weeks of working after work and weekends can't fix.


----------



## William James

Not bad. But, this is why fiberglass showers crack. Not to mention the 4 shims that were supporting the base.


----------



## cpuhrmann

Tile showed in a small bath remodel we did. Tile was installed by the company that sold the he owner the tile, not our sub.


----------



## svronthmve

cpuhrmann said:


> Tile showed in a small bath remodel we did. Tile was installed by the company that sold the he owner the tile, not our sub.


That's some sweet work, there! :no:


----------



## jlsconstruction

Looked at a roof job today, he wanted to know if we could patch it.


----------



## mudpad

jlsconstruction said:


> Looked at a roof job today, he wanted to know if we could patch it.
> 
> View attachment 100043
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 100044
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 100045
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 100046
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 100048


Nice one. Is it leaking?:laughing:


----------



## jlsconstruction

mudpad said:


> Nice one. Is it leaking?:laughing:


Oh yeah in about 10 spots. It's a 500k house that's 12 years old, a few hundred nail pops to


----------



## Tom M

See that even with a backward valley it took 12 years to leak. Ice baby


----------



## svronthmve

Hate to see what other bottom $$ subs the GC used on the interior....

I guess drywall covers a multitude of sins!!


----------



## jlsconstruction

svronthmve said:


> Hate to see what other bottom $$ subs the GC used on the interior....
> 
> I guess drywall covers a multitude of sins!!


I'll let you know, we are doing the roof in a few weeks, and this winter fixing the drywall


----------



## FHS

Wish I had some pictures of a bathroom I re-did a few years ago, fiberglass shower was installed crooked, flange sticking out past the sheetrock on the top and behind it on the bottom. 

Soldered shower valve was not attached to anything but the shower wall, moved all over the place.

And to top it off the shower base was set in about 5 gallons of joint compound. 

The lady called me crying, and the plumber, who was from a decent size company hated me. 

Was a fun experience.


----------



## larson1951

crap like that ruins the reputation of good honest contractors


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

What we found after stapling off the roof today 




Some how no staples through the line and it was still carrying air


----------



## SclafaniBuilder

Wish I had a picture of the time a guy drywalled around a broomstick leaning against the framed wall. When I saw him he was about to put corner bead on it!! Funniest thing I ever saw, it looked like an angled knee wall. It wasn't even attached to the framing


----------



## Brutus

So... yesterday, we get a call from the GC of the big one we framed this summer. He was asking if we could stop by, and put a header into a bearing wall so the ventilation guys can get through the wall into the mech. room. It's only a few minutes away from where we are currently working, so yea, sure... why not.

We get there first thing this morning, and they had already taken it upon themselves to solve the problem.



















Don't know where this piece of wood came from hanging from the wire... but it was drilled right through....










Luckily, there was a few other things they wanted done there, so it wasn't a wasted trip. But the vent job definitely gave us a laugh this morning.


----------



## JesseCocozza

Brutus said:


> So... yesterday, we get a call from the GC of the big one we framed this summer. He was asking if we could stop by, and put a header into a bearing wall so the ventilation guys can get through the wall into the mech. room. It's only a few minutes away from where we are currently working, so yea, sure... why not. We get there first thing this morning, and they had already taken it upon themselves to solve the problem. Don't know where this piece of wood came from hanging from the wire... but it was drilled right through.... Luckily, there was a few other things they wanted done there, so it wasn't a wasted trip. But the vent job definitely gave us a laugh this morning.


Problem solved... Next? Hahaha.


----------



## Morning Wood

So, the duct work stays like that or did you head it off? I've seen joist bays used as a duct, but never a stud running through the duct. I've actually seen hot water pipes run in ducting.


----------



## Brutus

She's staying like that until further notice. HO wanted another wall framed in front of that one to kind of hide the abortion that is the weirdo venting there. We did that. 

It is in a 6400 sq ft home. 

Joist/stud bays are used as ducts here all the time. This was totally new to us....


----------



## mrcharles

Brutus said:


> She's staying like that until further notice. HO wanted another wall framed in front of that one to kind of hide the abortion that is the weirdo venting there. We did that.
> 
> It is in a 6400 sq ft home.
> 
> Joist/stud bays are used as ducts here all the time. This was totally new to us....




Using a joist bay as a duct was only permissible if it was a return duct, or if it was fully panned. I'm pretty sure most codes have x'ed permitting either though.


----------



## mrcharles

That wiring looks like an abortion....


----------



## Bjackson3

Went to do some base today in a kitchen. This is what I found.


----------



## Madmak

Bjackson3 said:


> Went to do some base today in a kitchen. This is what I found.


You'll need to scribe that one with a BIG pencil.


----------



## mudpad

Bjackson3 said:


> Went to do some base today in a kitchen. This is what I found.


What are the materials we are looking at there?


----------



## Bjackson3

Some kind go vinyl glue down tiles. Not something I'm real familiar with. I was doing a favor for a family member installing some trim. Took twice as long as I thought it would. That was the second time they installed that floor already. Such a joke!


----------



## mudpad

Bjackson3 said:


> Some kind go vinyl glue down tiles. Not something I'm real familiar with. I was doing a favor for a family member installing some trim. Took twice as long as I thought it would. That was the second time they installed that floor already. Such a joke!


They either forgot the "glue" or the "down" part.


----------



## Rich D.

Get out the shoe molding..


----------



## Calidecks

I think some 1/4" paint should fix that.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus

Here is a nifty little one.

I am dong the plans for the home owners for their 1000 sq. ft. addition, trouble is in order to expand out as much as they want we need to have a retaining wall for the fill in their back yard. No worries, done this before for this city, sometimes they want a soils report sometimes not.
Get the engineer for the wall on-board, get a preliminary plan for a six foot retaining wall, distance form the existing 5' high block wall and the top of the fill, average 11' fill so I can talk intelligently to the Building department about what they will require.
Before I even get to the Building department the home owners have their "contractor" start work. They take a cut about 9' high and have taken the engineered, fine grain sand fill away.
I about dropped a load in my pants and I am thinking how the hell did this happen and how do I distance myself from this as soon as possible. 
City drops a stop work order on them of course.

They are in the process of getting the proper geo-tech reports to put back the fill and start over.


Andy.


----------



## Sabagley

The 5.125"x12" ridge beam didn't come in on weds for a little shop/shed we were building, so the yard said we have a 6.5" x 15" in the bone yard. 

Ok send it out. 











Uummmm.... 

I guess they didn't say in was any good.


----------



## svronthmve

Well........you didn't SAY you wanted a GOOD one! After all, it IS just a shed............:laughing:

And to add insult to injury, one of my local yards would have charged me the higher price for the bigger beam. Gotta love 'em. They've become my go-to yard only when everything else is closed and hell is frozen over!


----------



## Sabagley

svronthmve said:


> Well........you didn't SAY you wanted a GOOD one! After all, it IS just a shed............:laughing:
> 
> And to add insult to injury, one of my local yards would have charged me the higher price for the bigger beam. Gotta love 'em. They've become my go-to yard only when everything else is closed and hell is frozen over!


Maybe they figured we could just run it through the table saw......


----------



## CarpenterSFO

ScipioAfricanus said:


> Here is a nifty little one.
> 
> ....
> Before I even get to the Building department the home owners have their "contractor" start work. They take a cut about 9' high and have taken the engineered, fine grain sand fill away.
> I about dropped a load in my pants and I am thinking how the hell did this happen and how do I distance myself from this as soon as possible.
> City drops a stop work order on them of course.
> 
> They are in the process of getting the proper geo-tech reports to put back the fill and start over.
> 
> 
> Andy.


They thought the neighbors wouldn't notice the quarry next door? I'm sure it wouldn't have been a problem, given the stable geography for which California is so well known.


----------



## mudpad

ScipioAfricanus said:


> Here is a nifty little one.
> 
> I am dong the plans for the home owners for their 1000 sq. ft. addition, trouble is in order to expand out as much as they want we need to have a retaining wall for the fill in their back yard. No worries, done this before for this city, sometimes they want a soils report sometimes not.
> Get the engineer for the wall on-board, get a preliminary plan for a six foot retaining wall, distance form the existing 5' high block wall and the top of the fill, average 11' fill so I can talk intelligently to the Building department about what they will require.
> Before I even get to the Building department the home owners have their "contractor" start work. They take a cut about 9' high and have taken the engineered, fine grain sand fill away.
> I about dropped a load in my pants and I am thinking how the hell did this happen and how do I distance myself from this as soon as possible.
> City drops a stop work order on them of course.
> 
> They are in the process of getting the proper geo-tech reports to put back the fill and start over.
> 
> 
> Andy.


That looks like some of that soil that we only read about in Tennessee. Liquefies in an earthquake, right?:thumbup: 'round here we just worry about karst and sinkholes and finding a new undiscovered entrance to Mammoth Cave. :laughing:


----------



## sunkist

ScipioAfricanus said:


> Here is a nifty little one.
> 
> I am dong the plans for the home owners for their 1000 sq. ft. addition, trouble is in order to expand out as much as they want we need to have a retaining wall for the fill in their back yard. No worries, done this before for this city, sometimes they want a soils report sometimes not.
> Get the engineer for the wall on-board, get a preliminary plan for a six foot retaining wall, distance form the existing 5' high block wall and the top of the fill, average 11' fill so I can talk intelligently to the Building department about what they will require.
> Before I even get to the Building department the home owners have their "contractor" start work. They take a cut about 9' high and have taken the engineered, fine grain sand fill away.
> I about dropped a load in my pants and I am thinking how the hell did this happen and how do I distance myself from this as soon as possible.
> City drops a stop work order on them of course.
> 
> They are in the process of getting the proper geo-tech reports to put back the fill and start over.
> 
> 
> Andy.


Contractor!!!!!!. Moron:sad:


----------



## Calidecks

What city?


----------



## trimchiree

new ceiling installed by the homeowner about a month ago, yucky bead board ply

no, those arent water stains it is the excellent finish job


----------



## svronthmve

trimchiree said:


> new ceiling installed by the homeowner about a month ago, yucky bead board ply
> 
> no, those arent water stains it is the excellent finish job


A little tear out adds just the right elegant touch to a project!


----------



## livingsoulsdie

trimchiree said:


> new ceiling installed by the homeowner about a month ago, yucky bead board ply
> 
> no, those arent water stains it is the excellent finish job


I was honestly impressed with that aluminum covering the headers.


----------



## Randy Bush

This was taken in a motel that we stayed in this last year. Wonder how it got by?


----------



## rosethornva

*Awesome*

Awesome thread. Just pure awesome.

Here's my own contributions: 

Sink is from a high-dollar B&B where I was a guest. I laughed out loud when I turned on the faucet.



Second picture is from my brother's house. The "plumber" he hired butchered his bathroom. He needed a new shower manifold, so rather than find one that actually fit, the plumber (and I use that word loosely) did this. Charged my brother $500 for this fine job. He threw in the duct tape for free. 

I asked my brother (who is a nuclear engineer), "You do know that I'm an architectural historian, right? And that I spend my life helping people solve figure out how to NOT destroy their old houses?"

Sheesh.


----------



## JesseCocozza

Getting wrapped up on a framing job while the other trades start their thing. Came across this gem as I was making my rounds yesterday. I told the sparky that I'd never seen this in all my years. He apologized for the butchery and said that where his boss said it had to go.


----------



## Randy Bush

JesseCocozza said:


> Getting wrapped up on a framing job while the other trades start their thing. Came across this gem as I was making my rounds yesterday. I told the sparky that I'd never seen this in all my years. He apologized for the butchery and said that where his boss said it had to go.


Wonder why he did not just put another full stud along side of it? Kind of a weak spot in the wall now. Besides that how difference would 1 1/2 make in placement of the box.


----------



## JesseCocozza

It's not even 1-1/2" it's 3/4". It was scaled off of the plans. His scale ruler must be pretty good to make that call.


----------



## jlsconstruction

JesseCocozza said:


> It's not even 1-1/2" it's 3/4". It was scaled off of the plans. His scale ruler must be pretty good to make that call.


:laughing: did he think about drywall? Because he's a 1/2 off if he didn't :laughing:


----------



## jlsconstruction

Haha


----------



## ArtisanRemod

JesseCocozza said:


> Getting wrapped up on a framing job while the other trades start their thing. Came across this gem as I was making my rounds yesterday. I told the sparky that I'd never seen this in all my years. He apologized for the butchery and said that where his boss said it had to go.


real experienced electrician there


----------



## mudpad

JesseCocozza said:


> He apologized for the butchery and said that where his boss said it had to go.


And if the boss says it's so, it's so!:thumbup:

I like that attitude!:laughing::laughing:


----------



## RobertCDF

mudpad said:


> And if the boss says it's so, it's so!:thumbup:
> 
> I like that attitude!:laughing::laughing:


I was wondering where to find employees like that, I could use 3-4 that actually listen to what I say...


----------



## Carpenter eyes

Found this jem putting in a few windows. Every single window i replaced had this.

You dont need a real header anyway right?


----------



## CanningCustom

Carpenter eyes said:


> Found this jem putting in a few windows. Every single window i replaced had this.
> 
> You dont need a real header anyway right?


Makes for a nice non insulated space


----------



## Golden view

Last minute bathroom wall change with a bad plan review on my part put this pipe here. Encroached 1/2" into flange, plumber cut it all the way out. Could have been solved by shimming the tub up 1/2".


----------



## Morning Wood

Golden view said:


> Last minute bathroom wall change with a bad plan review on my part put this pipe here. Encroached 1/2" into flange, plumber cut it all the way out. Could have been solved by shimming the tub up 1/2".


Whoops


----------



## mudpad

Golden view said:


> Last minute bathroom wall change with a bad plan review on my part put this pipe here. Encroached 1/2" into flange, plumber cut it all the way out. Could have been solved by shimming the tub up 1/2".


Should not be a problem as long as nobody fills the tub up with water and gets in. :thumbup:


----------



## TNTRenovate

Here's a nice shower for ya! Tile looks pretty good, but then I noticed the cracks in the grout, the caulk over the grout and plane changes and then opened the drain cover to discover no pan liner or waterproofing of any kind. You can see the 1/2" bed of mortar. No weeping system, nothing!


----------



## tyb525

Because cutting some off the bottom of the door is so hard to do...carpet wasn't even glued down or anything either...


----------



## Calidecks

tyb525 said:


> Because cutting some off the bottom of the door off is so hard to do...carpet wasn't even glued down or anything either...


Just like a set of plans. :laughing:


----------



## Golden view

mudpad said:


> Should not be a problem as long as nobody fills the tub up with water and gets in. :thumbup:


I took it to my engineer. If it was center span where the top flange is in big compression it would have been a big problem but there the forces are in shear. Plywood, glue, screws, done. Probably helps that it was an L/1000 floor to begin with.


----------



## Easy Gibson

tyb525 said:


> Because cutting some off the bottom of the door is so hard to do...carpet wasn't even glued down or anything either...
> 
> View attachment 102462


Bite your tongue! I just got paid to cut down (8) doors after carpeting was installed because apparently it IS so hard to do.
I go around telling people how awful a job it is in hopes that they never attempt it themselves.


----------



## dielectricunion

I like the cut out carpet idea better, it makes it way easier to see on which side to reach for the knob


----------



## dielectricunion

This is the framing under a spiral staircase top landing


----------



## CanningCustom

dielectricunion said:


> This is the framing under a spiral staircase top landing


Holy crap! That is just wow!


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

CanningCustom said:


> Holy crap! That is just wow!


What the cobb webs will hold it together:laughing:
They are very strong ya know:blink:


----------



## dielectricunion

CanningCustom said:


> Holy crap! That is just wow!


Don't question an artist! Whoever did this was obviously making a statement about the current state of humanity


----------



## asevereid

What's the big deal? I see an inch and a half of bearing....
God bless the craftsman that engineered this.


----------



## Exlud

dielectricunion said:


> Don't question an artist! Whoever did this was obviously making a statement about the current state of humanity


You might be onto something there. Structurally, that is a complete train wreck. Artistically however, the juxtaposition of grain direction, color, and angles is...oh, who am I kidding. It's amazing that the thing held up for more than a week.


----------



## Easy Gibson

It's honestly amazing that those two nails didn't split the end grain 2x4 piece there. I wonder if they pre-drilled.


----------



## dielectricunion

Easy Gibson said:


> It's honestly amazing that those two nails didn't split the end grain 2x4 piece there. I wonder if they pre-drilled.


I know! I'm impressed, so impressed that I keep using the stairs and haven't done anything to fix them. They built the bottom landing out of 2x8 non treated laying flat on basement floor, covered with 7/16 ply and carpet. The wood was like a sponge covered in mushrooms since it was in a corner where a downspout would funnel into the basement.


----------



## dielectricunion

Ouch... my first time doing any kind of siding, window flashing detail was recently and I was worried that I may not have used the best possible method but this makes my install seem impervious!


----------



## Rich D.

Some appliance gas flex will make it easier for me.

And there's no shutoff behind the stove.


----------



## tyb525

...


----------



## tyb525




----------



## totes

An 8' header catching 14' floor joists....:thumbup:


----------



## Fender

totes said:


> An 8' header catching 14' floor joists....:thumbup:


Looks like some saved like $4! Wow, just wow. Whenever I see these things I just convince my self it was a homeowner every time


----------



## svronthmve

totes said:


> An 8' header catching 14' floor joists....:thumbup:


All supported by glass and a swatch of 2x4? Awesome!


----------



## Randy Bush

I like the little piece of 2x4 holding up the header and how straight the 2x next to the window is . :thumbsup:


----------



## Doctor Handyman

This homeowner, a concrete salesman, fixed his gate. Then asked me if I could fix it. Told him it is cheaper and easier for me to build a new one especially since the diagonal brace is going the wrong way.


----------



## totes

The brass piano hinge is a nice touch.


----------



## totes

Opened up this bathroom wall for the first time since the house was built. 2" hole in the stack for the last 30 some years.


----------



## Bearded Wonder

Went to look at this job today. Owners had someone covert the garage into the master bed and bath a few years ago. Someone who didn't know anything about construction. They framed a floor about 14" above the garage slab floor. I don't have pictures of the crawl space, but it was treated 2x4's laid flat on the slab every couple feet, with 12" (studs) every 2' or so supporting a "top plate" single 2x4. Some of the supports under the wall were on a patched area of the garage floor where they had run new plumbing, and the patch was sunk about 2". 

Here's pics of the bathroom. 

I'll post more pics when we start tearing this apart. It's the damnedest thing I've seen in a long time.


----------



## CarpenterSFO

totes said:


> The brass piano hinge is a nice touch.


Classy


----------



## Rich D.




----------



## JesseCocozza

That should do the trick for a couple weeks. Until the meter reader comes by atleast.


----------



## sout101

Went on a job today and saw this little gem. This isn't the worst but the only one I could get a picture of.


----------



## jlsconstruction

sout101 said:


> Went on a job today and saw this little gem. This isn't the worst but the only one I could get a picture of.


Caulk it :laughing:


----------



## tyb525

Framers will make the block straight, he must have said. You can tell he laid it all yesterday. If you think Friday work is bad, wait till you see Sunday work! Not terrible but not good either. Couldn't even put the bolts in I guess.


----------



## Easy Gibson

I must be missing something, because having worked on an addition where the block was out 6" over 8', that looks straight as an arrow!


----------



## tyb525

I guess I shouldn't complain much :laughing: it is out a little bit, not too much though. I think the worse part is that it's 5 block deep...


----------



## FramingPro

Golden view said:


> I forgot about this one but someone commented on my 3 year old facebook post. Someone wrote this on my jobsite. There was a 1000 gallon water tank on a wood framed floor. The floor was engineer stamped. 8350 pounds really isn't that much of a floor load for a handful of doubled short span I-joists, but Mr. armchair engineer thought differently.


Engineers are ridiculous :whistling


----------



## mikecocozza

10 guys starting a tear off. Rain is 15 mins away. Unbelievable.


----------



## Brian Peters

mikecocozza said:


> 10 guys starting a tear off. Rain is 15 mins away. Unbelievable.


Hope they have good insurance...


----------



## Unger.const

So did it rain?

My neighbor decided it would be ok to pour his new concrete driveway during three days of rain storms. He said he thought he could just do it real fast between rain showers. Gray slurry ran down the street gutter for 3 blocks. They put a broom finish on top the next day late afternoon...........and here I am always in a hurry to finish the same day.


----------



## CENTERLINE MV

10 guys to strip one section of a roof. Damn.


----------



## slowsol

CENTERLINE MV said:


> 10 guys to strip one section of a roof. Damn.


When you get paid $15/sq. to tear off and put back, you want that crap done fast!:thumbup:


----------



## mikecocozza

Unger.const said:


> So did it rain? My neighbor decided it would be ok to pour his new concrete driveway during three days of rain storms. He said he thought he could just do it real fast between rain showers. Gray slurry ran down the street gutter for 3 blocks. They put a broom finish on top the next day late afternoon...........and here I am always in a hurry to finish the same day.


Yeah it rained. They laid down the peel and stick and packed up. Can't imagine it stuck very well being wet, but hey. Who cares right?


----------



## aptpupil

House down the street has had no roof for the last few weeks. They started the underlayment, but haven't even picked up the old shingles from the side of the house. Saw a guy bringing up shingles one package at a time a couple weeks ago. From afar it seems like they hired a contractor, who left and then the guy figured he'd do it himself, but hasn't done anything since.
Lucky for him we've had a very dry winter so far. We'll see how it goes. :laughing:


----------



## Calidecks

mikecocozza said:


> 10 guys starting a tear off. Rain is 15 mins away. Unbelievable.


This is why Roofing insurance is so high! Idiots


----------



## NINZAN STUDIO

mikecocozza said:


> 10 guys starting a tear off. Rain is 15 mins away. Unbelievable.


Git-R-dun


----------



## Katatonic

mikecocozza said:


> 10 guys starting a tear off. Rain is 15 mins away. Unbelievable.


They must be Californian. We're starting to think this "rain" thing of which you speak is a mythological being.


----------



## schaefercs

I had the pleasure of watching a "roofer" rip a 2x4 on the sider's brake yesterday. And yes I know the job site is a disaster - I occasionally sub for a GC who needed a drywall finisher for a few days.


----------



## Tom M

I havent done in it a long time by when I had a brake on the job all of the time I ripped many a 2x4. I dont know why.


----------



## mastersplinter

*http://newyork.craigslist.org/brk/lbg/4290955893.html*

If anybody is in the Brooklyn area and looking for work check out this drywall finishing job I found on craigslist... 

http://newyork.craigslist.org/brk/lbg/4290955893.html

what really got me laughing was "Are quick, yet *NOT SLOPPY*. Looking for a 'clean' finisher/ painter (business-office quality)"


clean cuts around those pipes and outlets bro..
Also "transparent seems":laughing:


----------



## asevereid

Wow... I don't do drywall for a living, but I do get paid to do it once in a while ; and I sure as hell do a better job than that.


----------



## Golden view

Is that sharpie on the boards?


----------



## blacktop

:laughing: $300 Yeah! :whistling


The patch beside the door is $300!!!!


----------



## blacktop

mastersplinter said:


> If anybody is in the Brooklyn area and looking for work check out this drywall finishing job I found on craigslist...
> 
> http://newyork.craigslist.org/brk/lbg/4290955893.html
> 
> what really got me laughing was "Are quick, yet *NOT SLOPPY*. Looking for a 'clean' finisher/ painter (business-office quality)"
> 
> 
> clean cuts around those pipes and outlets bro..
> Also "transparent seems":laughing:


$300 :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## mastersplinter

Golden view said:


> Is that sharpie on the boards?


lol yup. I noticed that too. Iam still trying to figure out what that framing looks like behind there that would warrant some of those screw patterns...


----------



## Youngin'

mastersplinter said:


> If anybody is in the Brooklyn area and looking for work check out this drywall finishing job I found on craigslist...
> 
> http://newyork.craigslist.org/brk/lbg/4290955893.html
> 
> what really got me laughing was "Are quick, yet NOT SLOPPY. Looking for a 'clean' finisher/ painter (business-office quality)"
> 
> clean cuts around those pipes and outlets bro..
> Also "transparent seems":laughing:


You don't even have to make a quote up! They took care of it! 

I like the part that says "Know enough about electrical to put on the electrical outlet covers back."


----------



## Kiwidan

Looks fine to me!!! 
Hahaha!but. Seriously what the f***is that!!


----------



## Chad McDade

The HO was surprised at the quality of this guys work because "his craigslist ad had some really good customer reviews on it."


----------



## CENTERLINE MV

Ha! he didn't even try & hide the gaps in that baseboard!


----------



## mastersplinter

Give the guy a break, He clearly forgot his trim stretcher that day. And stain grade caulk.


----------



## donerightwyo




----------



## donerightwyo




----------



## donerightwyo




----------



## Randy Bush

donerightwyo said:


> View attachment 107022


Are you trying to say it was a little windy there? :laughing:


----------



## CarpenterSFO

That's special. Does the sign on the front say "Now Renting"?

Edit: I see it says "Now Hiring".


----------



## StrongTower

Holy cow... Guess they're not hiring now...


----------



## donerightwyo

I think the snow load calculations might have been in error:whistling

My wife did pretty good taking pictures at 75 mph on the interstate:clap:


----------



## tyb525

Somebody thought they could duplicate some crown.


----------



## SamM




----------



## aaron_a

I like the little pigeon guards on top of the rosettes


----------



## Youngin'




----------



## B.Scott

tyb525 said:


> Somebody thought they could duplicate some crown.


Holy crap!
Did they use a 2" by 4" for that?


----------



## Uncle-chicken

Why do hacks Never know which way crown is supposed to go? Or, rather, think it goes up side down? It's not like it's a 50% thing, either. If it's a hack job, it always seems to be upside down as well. I can understand being bad at putting it up, but it's not hard to see which side is up.


----------



## jlsconstruction

Uncle-chicken said:


> Why do hacks Never know which way crown is supposed to go? Or, rather, think it goes up side down? It's not like it's a 50% thing, either. If it's a hack job, it always seems to be upside down as well. I can understand being bad at putting it up, but it's not hard to see which side is up.


 I've done crown twice in my life, and both times I was like fvck what way does it go :laughing: miters and copes are perfect though


----------



## tyb525

B.Scott said:


> Holy crap!
> Did they use a 2" by 4" for that?


1x4, and they must be blind cause they think it looks ok. Used a tablesaw and belt sander, and about 8 hrs shaping 30 feet. I just kept my mouth shut and did what I was doing...


----------



## jlsconstruction

tyb525 said:


> 1x4, and they must be blind cause they think it looks ok. Used a tablesaw and belt sander, and about 8 hrs shaping 30 feet. I just kept my mouth shut and did what I was doing...


That's actually pretty impressive for a table saw and belt sander :laughing:


----------



## Artworks

She told them to move it, they Electician said it had to go there !!!. I can see there were other options. She realised to late that she should have been less trusting, & given me a call. She was taken advantage off. Same as many Mike Homes episodes. She hired someone (HACK)to frame bathroom walls & install door, He screwed that up and number of things, & she kicked him off site. 
I am doing some repairs & pricing some improvements & repairing, 
I used to do all of her work, but she figured maybe i was to busy.


----------



## svronthmve

Artworks said:


> She told them to move it, they Electician said it had to go there !!!. I can see there were other options. She realised to late that she should have been less trusting, & given me a call. She was taken advantage off. Same as many Mike Homes episodes. She hired someone (HACK)to frame bathroom walls & install door, He screwed that up and number of things, & she kicked him off site.
> I am doing some repairs & pricing some improvements & repairing,
> I used to do all of her work, but she figured maybe i was to busy.


You're an electrician? (I'm on my phone so can't see your profile.)


----------



## Artworks

No, Carpenter / Contractor for last 20 + years, I worked with number of electricians & done a lot of my own , & had it inspected . There were options but electician to frigine lazy to explore them.


----------



## svronthmve

I don't make it a practice to comment on other contractors or their work to my customers. I've found it only makes the one commenting smell like fufu.....

Most contractors think their own work is far superior and above reproach; and the one who worked before them, an incompetent HACK! 

Funny how that works...


----------



## Agility

svronthmve said:


> I don't make it a practice to comment on other contractors or their work to my customers. I've found it only makes the one commenting smell like fufu..... Most contractors think their own work is far superior and above reproach; and the one who worked before them, an incompetent HACK! Funny how that works...


Not to mention you're just bad-mouthing someone's home. We all know that we see more than the average homeowner. I don't like to burst their bubbles either.


----------



## TNTRenovate

Agility said:


> Not to mention you're just bad-mouthing someone's home. We all know that we see more than the average homeowner. I don't like to burst their bubbles either.


I only do it when I am truly concerned fit their safety or if they are not getting what they paid for. 

Ron had one a while back. Said he really struggled with telling the client, but in the end he couldn't, in good conscience, let the customer get something incorrectly built.

That's how it should be. We should struggle and wrestle with whether or not to speak up. If it is our first response to just bad mouth another contractors work, we are nothing more than someone who needs to put others down in order to make ourselves look better.


----------



## steex

Often a homeowner is at least partly to blame for a bad job. Either they had an unqualified friend or relative do the work, or did it themselves, or they hired some hack off craigslist, or they pressured an otherwise decent contractor to keep the price down. Badmouthing poor workmanship can hurt the homeowner's feelings and make them resentful toward you.

If you are there to fix the problem, the homeowner already knows that something is wrong. You can tell them that such and such needs repaired, or that you plan to do it this and that way, without trashing the previous guy, especially if you don't know the whole story. 

If you are there for something else, or you are a guest in someone's home outside of work, it's probably best to just keep your mouth shut. The exceptions would be if something is a safety hazard or if another contractor is currently in the process of criminally ripping them off. In those cases you would be remiss if you didn't speak up. 

Another possible reason to say something would be for minor adjustment type fixes. For example, you could say something like, "I noticed your door has gone a little out of wack. You know, I could fix that real easily while I'm here. It happens sometimes and it's no big deal to take care of." That way you're not blaming or shaming anyone.

Other than those situations, it's probably best to stick to just sneaking a few pictures and bringing them here to gossip about.


----------



## Artworks

Client is a good friend and she relised, to late, that people she hired , took advantage . In its classic Mike Holmes episode. I going to try & make things right, but don't have the sky limit budget. It's stuff like this that sheds dim light on all tradespeople / contractors. I hate this kind of crap as tried for 20+ years to practice this trade with integrety. We all make mistakes , but own up & make it right.


----------



## CO762

steex said:


> Often a homeowner is at least partly to blame for a bad job. Either they had an unqualified friend or relative do the work, or did it themselves,


I would bet that a lot of work contractors see in residential remods that sucks was done by the homeowner and not "another contractor".
Part of qualifying a person can give hints that he might think he is capable. FWIW.


----------



## svronthmve

Artworks said:


> Client is a good friend...,


Be careful. Working for someone (even with best intentions) is often a recipe for disaster - for both sides. And make sure you have a detailed contract that spells out everything!

Just out of curiosity, if you don't mind me asking....Why didn't your friend hire you to do the work originally?


----------



## Artworks

She thought I was to busy as I work weekends & after hrs. I work sesonal as mainteance carpenter , March to Nov. since 2001 .And I am usually fairly booked, early on . 2012 - 2013 I did approx. 4000 hardboard siding, couple small shingle jobs, 200 sf composite deck, bathroom reno, bit flooring , trim , plus odd window & door replacement as well as small maintence jobs. My 2 sons give me hand also.


----------



## Kiwidan

DIY splash back! Abit of Lino attached to the wall with pins
Good support for a lintel!!


----------



## Aaron Berk

Working on a bid for a 3rd story slate deck tear off, looks like junk, and installed all sorts of wrong

Noticed the neighbor across the marsh with his free hanging deck:blink: hope that brick veneer is structural :laughing:


----------



## Doctor Handyman

Started this master bath demo yesterday. All 12x12 ceramics came up in one piece. Looks like thinset skinned over prior to setting. 1/4" hardibacker installed with 1-1/4" roofing nails and liquid nails. 1/2" ply w/ same nailing pattern as Hardi but no glue. All over 3/4" ply on 2x12 joists. Adjoining carpet had 3 tack strips stack to "ramp up" carpet to meet tile. Saved the best for last: Duct tape used to bridge the seams!

Oh yeah, the grout was cracking all over the place. Wonder why?


----------



## Kiwidan

Nice little kink in a 'straight' wall


----------



## Fender

Doctor Handyman said:


> Started this master bath demo yesterday. All 12x12 ceramics came up in one piece. Looks like thinset skinned over prior to setting. 1/4" hardibacker installed with 1-1/4" roofing nails and liquid nails. 1/2" ply w/ same nailing pattern as Hardi but no glue. All over 3/4" ply on 2x12 joists. Adjoining carpet had 3 tack strips stack to "ramp up" carpet to meet tile. Saved the best for last: Duct tape used to bridge the seams!
> 
> Oh yeah, the grout was cracking all over the place. Wonder why?


Dude duct tape fixes everything!


----------



## aaron_a

Nice flashing job









Never seen hillbilly shingle to line a box gutter before


----------



## Randy Bush

aaron_a said:


> Nice flashing job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never seen hillbilly shingle to line a box gutter before


Nice siding job too.


----------



## john5mt

I see way more "flashing" like that than I should


----------



## TNTRenovate

Found this one today.









Hey, at least they grounded it.


----------



## Uncle-chicken

Driftweed said:


> at least caulk it....geez


Putting caulk on that would be as useless as Nancy Pelosi putting on makeup.


----------



## Calidecks

Uncle-chicken said:


> Putting caulk on that would be as useless as Nancy Pelosi putting on makeup.


That is one phugly momma!


----------



## Driftweed

Agility said:


> I see several areas that could use a good caulkin'. What's going on to the right of that base? Door casing?


yeah. it's humorous the chit i see day in/day out at this apartment complex

heres another from the previous painter:









sad thing is he took time to use tape for a neat line


----------



## dielectricunion

This is part of the old oak girder that was supporting my house. Shameful what the termites had done with it. It's now a classy garden bench!


----------



## Doctor Handyman

Why bother with a return when you can just cut around a fixture. Guess the painter didn't believe it was necessary to even bondo the cut out.


----------



## john5mt




----------



## CanningCustom

Ohhh that's nice


----------



## Bearded Wonder

dielectricunion said:


> This is part of the old oak girder that was supporting my house. Shameful what the termites had done with it. It's now a classy garden bench!


Let's see a pic of the bench. We'll decide if it's classy.


----------



## totes

The trimmer j-box.
Way to keep it classy last window guy.


----------



## Driftweed




----------



## Kiwidan

...


----------



## Kiwidan

How does that even happen ^


----------



## mhc4

I got to fix this gem today.... bad place to add a dormer, but even worse job shingling. I dont know if this even counts as roofing.


----------



## Driftweed

Kiwidan said:


> How does that even happen ^


I have no idea... another pic same wall









This was at a McDonalds


----------



## Kiwidan

Well I do kinda know how it happens some people have no pride in their work


----------



## carpenter uk

There is a group on facebook worth a look "crap carpentry"


----------



## SamM

Driftweed said:


> I have no idea... another pic same wall This was at a McDonalds


That explains it. I don't think I've ever seen a good tile job in a fast food joint. Heck, there's a tim Hortons here that if you aren't careful you can trip over the tile lips.


----------



## marcsmith

At my buddies place he's renting, now that's custom cabinetry!


----------



## Youngin'

marcsmith said:


> At my buddies place he's renting, now that's custom cabinetry!


Haha I go and work on these beautiful homes and take pride in doing beautiful work then I go home to my rental apartment and shake my head.


----------



## Agility

Here we have the underside of a glassed-in porch. The joists on the left are cantilevered roughly 1:1 and hang off a ledger on the foundation. On the right, however, what you see is what you get.


----------



## Walraven

Good move ,I refuse to have any part in facebook ,hate it!


----------



## FRAME2FINISH

I know its only a pole barn, I've been told that all week lmao!!

But is this acceptable workmanship? He is older than me so there is that I've been around longer than you but I think he's aware I'm pretty good at what I do ,

I wanted to extend the corner to the highest point, better yet I wanted too box the ends in and eliminate it all together. 

He did it all on Saturday so I wasn't even there too put my 2 cents in anyway.

He put a garage door panel in as a window!

I'm thinking it should of been wrapped for some reason?


----------



## Brian Peters

FRAME2FINISH said:


> I know its only a pole barn, I've been told that all week lmao!!
> 
> But is this acceptable workmanship? He is older than me so there is that I've been around longer than you but I think he's aware I'm pretty good at what I do ,
> 
> I wanted to extend the corner to the highest point, better yet I wanted too box the ends in and eliminate it all together.
> 
> He did it all on Saturday so I wasn't even there too put my 2 cents in anyway.
> 
> He put a garage door panel in as a window!
> 
> I'm thinking it should of been wrapped for some reason?


I agree the corner doesn't look too good...those situations are always tricky. The garage door panel for a window...I don't know what to say except it's definitely unique! I hope this isn't real visible from any main roads....


----------



## FRAME2FINISH

It's a garage door company so that's not so bad, it was more the install, if you look close you can see kd lumber exposed!

Not thinking that will last long exposed like that?


----------



## baerconstructio

FRAME2FINISH said:


> I know its only a pole barn, I've been told that all week lmao!!
> 
> But is this acceptable workmanship? He is older than me so there is that I've been around longer than you but I think he's aware I'm pretty good at what I do ,
> 
> I wanted to extend the corner to the highest point, better yet I wanted too box the ends in and eliminate it all together.
> 
> He did it all on Saturday so I wasn't even there too put my 2 cents in anyway.
> 
> He put a garage door panel in as a window!
> 
> I'm thinking it should of been wrapped for some reason?


Corner should have gone all the way up. 

Window. Glad it's not mine.


----------



## Agility

It looks like he had a pretty lazy day and it sounds like he won't admit it.


----------



## FRAME2FINISH

He put the metal up on Saturday, he only put a few screws in though I had too screw it off yesterday, so all the screws not in line are his lmao

Kinda thinking drilling holes when the sheets are on the ground would be the way too do it but what do I know!!!

It's a lot easier to put up a dry line 5 or 6 times perched upon a sketchy pick on top of uneven ground!!

I told him next time why not state you need a 5' apron to safely work on the building!!

He wanted me to hand snip a 100' of soffit, in 5 minutes I built a jig 10 minutes later cut it all.

He tends too think because I'm a finish carpenter I don't know rough framing , but I'm playing stupid too learn how he does it.

That way I can teach him the smart way lmao


----------



## NYgutterguy

Found a few beauties on this house this morning...Brand new home worth about 1.2 mil...Worst metal work ive ever seen in addition to the guess its an a/c drain maybe in middle of wall so professionally done? Can I assume the decorative block for the outside faucet wasn't in the budget.?.The broken J channel next to vent isn't even the worst part of the picture..Wall goes in and out all the way up...Did I mention its a brand new home?:thumbup:


----------



## shanekw1

A 1.2 mil home with vinyl.:blink:

And that inside corner is awesome!:thumbup:


----------



## packer_rich

I,m hoping the last pic is upside down.


----------



## pdmig

Found this one today. I was putting in a new attic access ladder and this was next to it. They said it was fine. Been lilt that for years, with no problems.....


----------



## Rich D.

pdmig said:


> Found this one today. I was putting in a new attic access ladder and this was next to it. They said it was fine. Been lilt that for years, with no problems.....


I see that WAYYYYY to often...


----------



## Dustincoc

Rich D. said:


> I see that WAYYYYY to often...



The building I'm in now, I was finding crispy and missing insultion on old knob and tube wiring everywhere. And then there was that switch that had the green wire hooked to the hot for some reason.


----------



## aaron_a

Sweet porch repair


----------



## steex

packer_rich said:


> I,m hoping the last pic is upside down.


A guy called me a few years ago because he knew I had done some building in California before I moved back out here. He went to a lady's house and the whole place was sided upside down. The guys who did it told her it was "California-style" and he wanted to know if that was true.


----------



## FHS

FRAME2FINISH said:


> I know its only a pole barn, I've been told that all week lmao!!
> 
> But is this acceptable workmanship? He is older than me so there is that I've been around longer than you but I think he's aware I'm pretty good at what I do ,
> 
> I wanted to extend the corner to the highest point, better yet I wanted too box the ends in and eliminate it all together.
> 
> He did it all on Saturday so I wasn't even there too put my 2 cents in anyway.
> 
> He put a garage door panel in as a window!
> 
> I'm thinking it should of been wrapped for some reason?


That corner is not finished, at least i think.

We do the same, except I cap mine with J channel, test is notched into the wall steel, and moisture that it catches runs over the the corner and down the steel. I guess that's how I was taught. It is a pain compared to running the corner all the way up. But the finished product can function and look nice if done correctly.


Sent from my C811 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## TLHWindows

Rat a Tat tat...... That should hold it.......


----------



## Aaron Berk

TLHWindows said:


> Rat a Tat tat...... That should hold it.......


Guess they thought it was like tying knots:laughing:
If you cant tie a good one, just tie a bunch of them :clap: :clap:

That post is hilarious, love all those nails.


----------



## m1911

TLHWindows said:


> Rat a Tat tat...... That should hold it.......


maybe the guy just got a new hammer, and he was trying out some 2-bangin' 
:laughing:


----------



## Sabagley

Aaron Berk said:


> Guess they thought it was like tying knots:laughing:
> If you cant tie a good one, just tie a bunch of them :clap: :clap:
> 
> That post is hilarious, love all those nails.


If you can't tie a knot, tie a lot.


----------



## overanalyze

AmeliaP said:


> This is a water fountain at a high school. I guess the idea is to lick the water off the metal back.


Don't mean to bust on ya, but its for filling water bottles.


----------



## jaydee

I thought it was a urinal:laughing::no::blink::whistling


----------



## EthanB

Kids can't just drink between classes anymore, they might fully dehydrate in a 45 minute period.


----------



## AmeliaP

Lol!! Did I have a blonde moment!!?? 

How do you fill a bottle when the sprayers point towards the back? Does that piece move? I didn't try to move it.


----------



## Calidecks

AmeliaP said:


> Lol!! Did I have a blonde moment!!??
> 
> How do you fill a bottle when the sprayers point towards the back? Does that piece move? I didn't try to move it.


Don't worry Amelia there v is no way I would of ever figured that out. What ever happened to just grabbing a drink between classes. If I remember right we couldn't have a drink in class. We could chew Tabacco in shop as long as we used a spit cup

Sent from my SM-T520 using Tapatalk


----------



## jlsconstruction

AmeliaP said:


> Lol!! Did I have a blonde moment!!??  How do you fill a bottle when the sprayers point towards the back? Does that piece move? I didn't try to move it.


Was it near the gym?


----------



## TRMolnar

jlsconstruction said:


> Was it near the gym?


My cousins kids have these in their school... They're encouraged to bring their own water bottles and not share with the other kids. 

Cause ya know the last thing these kids need, after spending all day glued to their cell phones and washing their hands every 40 seconds is to be exposed to any coodies from the other six year olds.


----------



## AmeliaP

> Was it near the gym?


Yup.

Maybe it moves......idk - I couldn't figure it out. It's next to the normal type water fountain that does the little arc of water. It sprays at the same time you press the arc one. :laughing:


----------



## brhokel606

Yuk, could you imagine standing in line waiting to lick the back.


----------



## jlsconstruction

AmeliaP said:


> Yup. Maybe it moves......idk - I couldn't figure it out. It's next to the normal type water fountain that does the little arc of water. It sprays at the same time you press the arc one. :laughing:


We have those at the YMCA, they are for spitting in.


----------



## mgb

Found these on a diy forum. :blink:


----------



## Easy Gibson

You contractors just don't understand the genius you're seeing.

That cement porch is highly derivative of the works of Gaudi and, if viewed from above, harkens to the best of the concentric circle studies of Kandinsky.

Plebeians.


----------



## Driftweed

No wonder they didnt sand...

















Masking tape & mudd applied by hand lol


----------



## m1911

Driftweed said:


> No wonder they didnt sand...
> View attachment 112843
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 112844
> 
> Masking tape & mudd applied by hand lol


perhaps applied by foot.


----------



## Driftweed

One patch I redid at this place, I swear you could still see the guys fingerprints from his hand lol...

So far i have seen them use: scotch tape, electrical tape, duct tape, & now painters tape...

But never mesh or paper. Weird. I really think they had an ongoing contest to see who could find the most creative way to patch a hole.


----------



## CarpenterSFO

Easy Gibson said:


> You contractors just don't understand the genius you're seeing.
> 
> That cement porch is highly derivative of the works of Gaudi and, if viewed from above, harkens to the best of the concentric circle studies of Kandinsky.
> 
> Plebeians.


Gaudi came to my mind, too. Bust up some old tiles and glass and glue the mess to the risers.


----------



## TRMolnar

Driftweed said:


> No wonder they didnt sand... Masking tape & mudd applied by hand lol


Maybe they threw it at the wall until something stuck...


----------



## brhokel606

mgb, Please tell me that the deck is not attached to the house! Seriously.

And that it the absolute worst set of steps I have ever seen, wait til an inspector or they go to sell the house! I would charge them an arm and leg to fix that.

Just shockingly ridiculous, the woods stakes can be seen!:blink:


----------



## Anthill

mgb said:


> Found these on a diy forum. :blink:


That is just sick! How do you watch that and keep your mouth shut?


----------



## shanekw1

That is a crap load of deck blocks.


----------



## Rio

CarpenterSFO said:


> Gaudi came to my mind, too. Bust up some old tiles and glass and glue the mess to the risers.


Some hate him, many more love him.


----------



## Easy Gibson

What kind of monster hates that?

Come on! Did you see the whale/eel/fish thing!?


----------



## Rio

Easy Gibson said:


> What kind of monster hates that?
> 
> Come on! Did you see the whale/eel/fish thing!?


I'm with you but don't mention his name to a minimalist! BTW the word gaudy is derived from his name.


----------



## TNTRenovate

Looked at this one today. No Footings, Ledger nailed...It's a diasaster.


----------



## brhokel606

Love the single 4x4, what a joke


----------



## Inner10

brhokel606 said:


> Yuk, could you imagine standing in line waiting to lick the back.


They installed those in our local trade schools to transition the students from licking windows.

Next step is padded floors for the knuckle draggers.


----------



## john5mt

TNTSERVICES said:


> Looked at this one today. No Footings, Ledger nailed...It's a diasaster.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 112976
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 112977
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 112978





Did you get the job?


----------



## TNTRenovate

john5mt said:


> Did you get the job?


Just sent the estimate over.


----------



## shanekw1

TNTSERVICES said:


> Looked at this one today. No Footings, Ledger nailed...It's a diasaster.
> 
> View attachment 112976
> 
> 
> View attachment 112977
> 
> 
> View attachment 112978


That single post is awesome!


----------



## asevereid

shanekw1 said:


> That single post is awesome!


Not only is it awesome, it's efficient ;-)


----------



## Calidecks

I wonder how long is been standing. 

Sent from my SM-T520 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rio

asevereid said:


> Not only is it awesome, it's efficient ;-)


Takes value engineering to the next level.


----------



## TNTRenovate

Californiadecks said:


> I wonder how long is been standing.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T520 using Tapatalk


I went up for steps and the thing started to shift. So it won't be standing for much longer. Customer said it was original to the house.


----------



## Fender

TNTSERVICES said:


> I went up for steps and the thing started to shift. So it won't be standing for much longer. Customer said it was original to the house.


I was going to ask if you had the balls to go up on that thing.


----------



## Calidecks

TNTSERVICES said:


> I went up for steps and the thing started to shift. So it won't be standing for much longer. Customer said it was original to the house.


So it's worked for a long time? What's the problem? Throw some more screws in it and call it a day. :laughing:

Sent from my SM-T520 using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Bush

Think this is going to clause any problems down the road, Builder is going to get ahold of the roofer and siding guy and make them do it right.

Pic load picture will try again.


----------



## Randy Bush

helps when you don't forget to upload the picture.:laughing:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Yes that's block 6" up the glass.


----------



## overanalyze

BCConstruction said:


> Yes that's block 6" up the glass.


I don’t need no stinking window well...lol!


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

overanalyze said:


> I don’t need no stinking window well...lol!


I know right. Who even does that? At least you have a nice view of the way the layers went down from inside .


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

Deck I'm rebuilding. Ledger was attached to the bellyband and to the stubs left over from the original smaller deck that cantilevered out


----------



## Morning Wood

Is it me, or does that whole section have a nice sag to it?


----------



## Warren

Getting ready to start a big fire job and was going through the rest of the house. Keep in mind, these areas are not damaged and will not be remodeled.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

Morning Wood said:


> Is it me, or does that whole section have a nice sag to it?


The rim board was nailed on with trim nails and when it was decked they started at the house and ended with a 1-3/4 deck board sitting on top of the rim board. It was a compete mess


----------



## dielectricunion

Warren said:


> Getting ready to start a big fire job and was going through the rest of the house. Keep in mind, these areas are not damaged and will not be remodeled.


this place is freakin' scary! like some type of sick funhouse


----------



## Walraven

Warren said:


> Getting ready to start a big fire job and was going through the rest of the house. Keep in mind, these areas are not damaged and will not be remodeled.


Looks like it needed to burn abit longer


----------



## asgoodasdead

Stunt Carpenter said:


> The rim board was nailed on with trim nails and when it was decked they started at the house and ended with a 1-3/4 deck board sitting on top of the rim board. It was a compete mess


starting at the house is fine, but you wait til you get close to the end then cut the joists accordingly and slap the rim on then finish with the last few rows and border.


----------



## Katatonic

Future wall of shame-

Overheard someone in the tiling aisle of HD describing their new project. Apparently they found a tutorial on Pinterest telling them how to get the concrete counter look by covering their laminate counters with thinset and smoothing it with drywall knives.

I almost asked to "friend" them on FB so I could see the aftermath.


----------



## asgoodasdead

not sure if we should hate Pinterest, or love it for all the potential botched projects we'll get paid to fix.


----------



## Morning Wood

Katatonic said:


> Future wall of shame- Overheard someone in the tiling aisle of HD describing their new project. Apparently they found a tutorial on Pinterest telling them how to get the concrete counter look by covering their laminate counters with thinset and smoothing it with drywall knives. I almost asked to "friend" them on FB so I could see the aftermath.


That, I'd like to see.


----------



## oldfrt

Saw these over at DYI,thought you'd get a kick out of this new deck build approach.
Link to thread:http://www.diychatroom.com/f19/deck-rebuild-201285/


----------



## mastersplinter

Wtf... I don't even.. .
How would this line up correctly where its attached to the house?


----------



## Agility

oldfrt said:


> Saw these over at DYI,thought you'd get a kick out of this new deck build approach. Link to thread:http://www.diychatroom.com/f19/deck-rebuild-201285/


The worst part is that those pictures aren't from the DIYer. The poster is wondering if the contractor was doing things right. The 4x4's are reused from the old deck's railing.


----------



## oldfrt

Agility said:


> The worst part is that those pictures aren't from the DIYer. The poster is wondering if the contractor was doing things right. The 4x4's are reused from the old deck's railing.


 The sad part is the OP said that his FIL ,who hired this guy isn't afraid to spend the $'s to get it done right.Now he's faced with it costing more than it should,once he fires him and finds a qualified deck builder.


----------



## Chad McDade

oldfrt said:


> Saw these over at DYI,thought you'd get a kick out of this new deck build approach. Link to thread:http://www.diychatroom.com/f19/deck-rebuild-201285/


Wow. That is an impressive level of hackery.


----------



## Rio

That deck over deck construction technique is one favored for raccoon habitats.


----------



## Agility

oldfrt said:


> Saw these over at DYI,thought you'd get a kick out of this new deck build approach. Link to thread:http://www.diychatroom.com/f19/deck-rebuild-201285/


That looks like so much more work than pulling the decking and rebuilding the structure with new material. What's he saving? A dumpster fee?


----------



## WBailey1041

I got a call from a guy last week wanting a roof inspection on a NEW roof. I've never seen anything this bad, I didn't know it was even possible to be this careless. This roof is less than a month old. Pictures won't load so here is the link to more. https://www.dropbox.com/sc/v8bd3tpec2tq0wb/AAB07L0_3nO1HpwK8IBGzixka


----------



## Allcity1

WBailey1041 said:


> I got a call from a guy last week wanting a roof inspection on a NEW roof. I've never seen anything this bad, I didn't know it was even possible to be this careless. This roof is less than a month old. Pictures won't load so here is the link to more. https://www.dropbox.com/sc/v8bd3tpec2tq0wb/AAB07L0_3nO1HpwK8IBGzixka


Now that's bad. I'm sure you will be spending some time at the court house as a expert witness, charge accordingly for your inspection.


----------



## Randy Bush

WBailey1041 said:


> I got a call from a guy last week wanting a roof inspection on a NEW roof. I've never seen anything this bad, I didn't know it was even possible to be this careless. This roof is less than a month old. Pictures won't load so here is the link to more. https://www.dropbox.com/sc/v8bd3tpec2tq0wb/AAB07L0_3nO1HpwK8IBGzixka
> 
> View attachment 113337


Sad to say that is the quality of a lot of jobs today, see it every day. Just seems a lot just don't care or know how to do a good job anymore.


----------



## brhokel606

WBailey1041 said:


> I got a call from a guy last week wanting a roof inspection on a NEW roof. I've never seen anything this bad, I didn't know it was even possible to be this careless. This roof is less than a month old. Pictures won't load so here is the link to more. https://www.dropbox.com/sc/v8bd3tpec2tq0wb/AAB07L0_3nO1HpwK8IBGzixka
> 
> View attachment 113337


Wow, there is so much wrong with that roof I can't even comment on just 1 of the pictures! Sad, just sad...


----------



## totes

Yeah, but does it have a beer vent?


----------



## TLHWindows

I probably should be putting these up here, but I just can't help it..... :whistling

HO bought some extra stuff I had laying around. They asked if I would come out to the lake house and lay out the windows that they had been COLLECTING off CL for the last few months... sure....


----------



## Morning Wood

TLHWindows said:


> I probably should be putting these up here, but I just can't help it..... :whistling HO bought some extra stuff I had laying around. They asked if I would come out to the lake house and lay out the windows that they had been COLLECTING off CL for the last few months... sure....


Are they all going to fit in that opening?


----------



## sunkist

TLHWindows said:


> I probably should be putting these up here, but I just can't help it..... :whistling
> 
> HO bought some extra stuff I had laying around. They asked if I would come out to the lake house and lay out the windows that they had been COLLECTING off CL for the last few months... sure....


How can this place be built in FL ?, Not one simpson tie !!!, Never mind the other problems.


----------



## TLHWindows

She kept bugging me for a drawing because they needed them in before the inspection. Inspection what I have no idea. Wanted to barter for installation, I declined.


----------



## Agility

We got a call about an ICF that went up last year but never got waterproofed below grade. Poked around and found a few other issues, like these 4x4 posts under a fairly substantial deck... 





















I don't know the scoop but I'm sure someone is knee deep in a lawsuit over this place.


----------



## john5mt

Here's a few I've collected recently


----------



## jlsconstruction

john5mt said:


> Here's a few I've collected recently


Are those water lines going through a heat duct


----------



## MDjim

This was in a bar in Florida when we were down there in April.


----------



## john5mt

jlsconstruction said:


> Are those water lines going through a heat duct


yup.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

Apparently the drain leaks...


----------



## WBailey1041

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> Apparently the drain leaks...


You don't say? Lol


----------



## fourcornerhome

wrong kind of tape


----------



## Randy Bush

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> Apparently the drain leaks...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 113684


I like the flexable pipe nice touch. :thumbsup:


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> Apparently the drain leaks...


They could have at least spent the 2seconds to remove the tags from the new water lines


----------



## m1911

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> Apparently the drain leaks...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 113684



:blink:

and quality angle stops!
the guy used a hammer to punch the hole for the waste? :blink:


----------



## mastersplinter

Who has time for spade bits and hole saws when you can bang out the supply lines and waste with a hammer?


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

m1911 said:


> :blink: and quality angle stops! the guy used a hammer to punch the hole for the waste? :blink:


That's drywall, no back panel. What's crazy is there is no nut where the flexible tail piece goes into the trap adapter. They used some sort of glue and just glued it in.


----------



## m1911

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> That's drywall, no back panel. What's crazy is there is no nut where the flexible tail piece goes into the trap adapter. They used some sort of glue and just glued it in.


WOW!
is that perhaps gray epoxy putty they used to attach the drain? :blink:


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

m1911 said:


> WOW! is that perhaps gray epoxy putty they used to attach the drain? :blink:


I'm not sure. It looks white in person though. I'm fixing it tomorrow. Should be fun... Lol


----------



## m1911

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> I'm not sure. It looks white in person though. I'm fixing it tomorrow. Should be fun... Lol


good luck. plumbing is always fun.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

m1911 said:


> good luck. plumbing is always fun.


Yeah, that's what I'm usually saying when I'm doing plumbing... "This is fun" lol.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

Stunt Carpenter said:


> They could have at least spent the 2seconds to remove the tags from the new water lines


Hackery fixed and tags removed.


----------



## WBailey1041

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> Hackery fixed and tags removed.


Very nice. Did you leave them with a roll of tape for other "repairs" ? Obviously I have no idea what you charged but I bet they wish they did it right the FIRST time.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

WBailey1041 said:


> Very nice. Did you leave them with a roll of tape for other "repairs" ? Obviously I have no idea what you charged but I bet they wish they did it right the FIRST time.


Nah, the tape was sitting on the kitchen counter. I'm not sure what I charged either, my dad handles all of that. It was on a job with an addendum to the contract after a home inspection.

I just hope that it was the homeowner who did that and not a professional...


----------



## m1911

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> Hackery fixed and tags removed.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 113730


very nice, but it's not complete hack-free until those plastic angle stops are replaced with real angle stops. :laughing:
and perhaps remove the sticker off the tailpiece extension to make a watertight seal. :laughing:


----------



## Unger.const

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> Apparently the drain leaks...


Let me guess the guy at the box store told the guy from Craigslist this is how to install a drain? Chuckle chuckle snort.


----------



## Morning Wood

Down by the docks in Gloucester harbor. 
Classic


----------



## mbryan

Brand new house. Register didn't cover it.






nice transition....






Hotel in New Orleans. Drove me nuts....

Last picture was a mistake and I can't get rid of it...


----------



## Kiwidan

I know it's nothing to do with a building but I felt pretty shameful after doing it


----------



## TLHWindows

Well, at least it will rust out faster than a Stainless Steel would. Ouch.



Kiwidan said:


> I know it's nothing to do with a building but I felt pretty shameful after doing it


----------



## brhokel606

Dang, that looks like it hurt!


----------



## asgoodasdead

I was bumpfiring window sills together today and managed to shoot a nail through the toe of my boot. thankk god my boots are a half size too big. narrowly missed my toes.


----------



## CENTERLINE MV

Morning Wood said:


> Down by the docks in Gloucester harbor.
> Classic


I thought it was spelled "Glostah"? :laughing:


----------



## Kiwidan

brhokel606 said:


> Dang, that looks like it hurt!


I wasn't too bad I was laughing a lot which I guess is good? Maybe just pumping off adrenalin


----------



## Kiwidan

asgoodasdead said:


> I was bumpfiring window sills together today and managed to shoot a nail through the toe of my boot. thankk god my boots are a half size too big. narrowly missed my toes.


 oh man that wouldn't have been nice if the nail had got your toes


----------



## Morning Wood

CENTERLINE MV said:


> I thought it was spelled "Glostah"? :laughing:


You're right. Thank you.


----------



## TheRewster

Forest service bathroom in Wyoming


----------



## m1911

TheRewster said:


> View attachment 114118
> 
> 
> Forest service bathroom in Wyoming


that's one of those fancy new ADA approved sets :laughing:


----------



## Quad Racer

Its obviously for left handed users.


----------



## JT Wood

This was my own shame


----------



## Shane O

JT Wood said:


> This was my own shame


Happens. 

At least you noticed it was backwards.


----------



## Unger.const

JT Wood said:


> This was my own shame


I did that with a cement siding blade then handed it to my helper and after about five cut I couldn't figure out why he was having such a hard time to make a cut. Went over and looked at the blade. Noticed all but one of the teeth were missing........thought for a minute then asked him who was the jack wagon that just handed him a saw with a new blade on backwards (it was only he and I at the job site. )


----------



## Kiwidan

JT Wood said:


> This was my own shame


It happens!! It would be one of those times where you hope no one see


----------



## JT Wood

Kiwidan said:


> It happens!! It would be one of those times where you hope no one see


I cut about 1/8" off a 2x4 before I realized. :laughing:


----------



## WBailey1041

I'm not saying poor flashing caused this, but .......






The house was built in 2005.


----------



## brhokel606

Holy crap 2005! I guess its not just here that houses were thrown up quick with out proper flashing or even building wrap.


----------



## Youngin'

Misunderstood builder. 

Builds badly on purpose to provide work for future contractors. :whistling:

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## WBailey1041

brhokel606 said:


> Holy crap 2005! I guess its not just here that houses were thrown up quick with out proper flashing or even building wrap.































The last one is the chimney. Crappy work is apparently the rule, not the exception.


----------



## WBailey1041

JT Wood said:


> This was my own shame


At least it wasn't on a table saw. "Hey boss, I thought you said this table saw cuts like butter?" Lol


----------



## jaydee

No, It CAN cut butter...


----------



## Youngin'

When I was a greenhorn I was told to change the blade on the circular saw. I put the saw blade on, put it on the sawhorse and went downstairs. All I hear is the saw running for a few seconds followed by a "WHAT THE F#CK!" That was the day I learned proper blade placement. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## C&C Custom Trim

Nah. This won't leak.


----------



## mastersplinter

Just the other day I changed the blade on my tile saw, all ready to start ripping some ceramic up and the first tile exploded in my face. Changed the blade around and it was cuttin like butter. Did feel like a dumbass though. At least with a diamond tip blade I don't feel so moronic since there are no visible teeth.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Not sure what they were thinking here....salesman says just go around the perimeter with 1/2" j....um no how about you do your job!

Sales guys should be required to be licensed in whatever trade they are selling and have 3 years verified field experience...minimum


----------



## Gaboy

This is my bad... Letting 18yr helpers plane ruff sawn white oak for their first experience....
**** happens...


----------



## Morning Wood

Gaboy said:


> This is my bad... Letting 18yr helpers plane ruff sawn white oak for their first experience.... **** happens...


What actually happened there?


----------



## mgb

Morning Wood said:


> What actually happened there?


Looks like somebody took too much bite.


----------



## mgb

Morning Wood said:


> What actually happened there?


Looks like somebody took too much bite, prob hit a knot too.


----------



## tenon0774

Do you have the audio to go along with that pick?

I would pay to hear that.

Bet it sounded like a garbage disposal with a couple of spoons in it that abruptly brought the motor to "hair raising" halt.

One of those noises that "puckers" you up a bit:

Like the noise electricity makes arcing across terminals.

guttural...


----------



## Gaboy

Yeah man... The portecable is incredibly loud.. It just stopped an started smoking by time we got to it... They were in shock fighting the board....hahahahaha

Think the board was cupped an they ran it on wrong side up....along the edge was high...
When it slowed to a crawl it he lowers it instead of pulling up a hair.

Wish I had a pic of the flaming 3 way last week...
That was cool...


----------



## tenon0774

Steve,

I was talking more about the sound it made for the 1.5 seconds, before it stopped.

Planers are loud.

Routers are loud.

Shotguns are loud.

'Tis why we wear earplugs. 

I was speaking a little more poetically about the monotonous whir, or hum of a machine, that suddenly seizes or drops a to a pitch where you know in the pit of stomach and in your starfish;

Something just went seriously wrong.

At first glance, you make sure your you have all your fingers and that there isn't a pool of blood at your feet. 

After the adrenaline wears off a bit, you remember the "sound" right before everything went to chit.

I was just alluding to the sound that planer might have made, right before the motor stopped and made that monotone humming noise.

I tend to remember the sound stuff makes right before it all goes to chit.

i.e.:

"Kickback at 25,000 rpm"










This is a very distinct sound.


----------



## Gaboy

Yeah we heard it from about 30 Feet away sounds bone chilling...router is a screamer an I hold one handed sometimes ....if she spins out of hands I wanna be away... Have u ever turned breaker back on to see a belt sander take off across room good stuff...hahaha
All I think about is 3 stooges song....


----------



## tenon0774

Gaboy said:


> Yeah we heard it from about 30 Feet away sounds bone chilling...


Exactly what I was describing.


----------



## Fender

Amazing vinyl job. The lady who I did a bathroom remodel for couldn't wait for the floor guy I use/recommend. This is what she got


----------



## Fender

.wow


----------



## Fender

This is one of the better ones. There is so much wrong with the whole job. I feel horrible for the lady. It's the worst flooring install I've ever seen, maybe worst trades work I've ever seen. At least in person. Flat out embarrassing. I could post probably 50 pics on here there's that much wrong.


She called me over to look at it because she was concerned about the "air bubbles" under the floor. Turns out they weren't air bubbles....he pulled old vinyl and put new flooring down. No new underlayment. "Air bubbles" were just uneven surface/old glue. 

It's so bad.


----------



## Fender

Another shot of perfection


----------



## Fender

Damn pics keep turning sideways.


----------



## Anthill

Fender said:


> This is one of the better ones. There is so much wrong with the whole job. I feel horrible for the lady. It's the worst flooring install I've ever seen, maybe worst trades work I've ever seen. At least in person. Flat out embarrassing. I could post probably 50 pics on here there's that much wrong.
> 
> 
> She called me over to look at it because she was concerned about the "air bubbles" under the floor. Turns out they weren't air bubbles....he pulled old vinyl and put new flooring down. No new underlayment. "Air bubbles" were just uneven surface/old glue.
> 
> It's so bad.


is that actually a diagonal seam in that pic?


----------



## Fender

Anthill said:


> is that actually a diagonal seam in that pic?


Yes....amazing right?

I guess he even asked her what she thought, like he did a good job. I told her not to pay him, but I guess she did. She said she felt bad for him because he worked like 4 12s.

I told her to buy some laminate, or some kind of wood and I'll come install it for no charge in the winter. I showed these to my floor guy and he volunteered too.


----------



## Anthill

:whistlingcant knock the ingenuity I guess


----------



## FramingPro

Gaboy said:


> Yeah man... The portecable is incredibly loud.. It just stopped an started smoking by time we got to it... They were in shock fighting the board....hahahahaha
> 
> Think the board was cupped an they ran it on wrong side up....along the edge was high...
> When it slowed to a crawl it  he lowers it instead of pulling up a hair.
> 
> *Wish I had a pic of the flaming 3 way last week...
> That was cool...*


*
*

NO!


----------



## Driftweed

Good stuff...haha


----------



## Okiecontractor

Driftweed said:


> Good stuff...haha


The downspout to nowhere.


----------



## aaron_a

Lotta windows in that place huh?


----------



## Gaboy

Is it a PVC pipe?


----------



## Driftweed

Actual gutter material. Just cut it a wee bit short.


----------



## Tom Struble

that's how you ''junkie proof ''the scrap value of the leader.


----------



## Dan_Watson




----------



## WBailey1041

^^^who framed that? , I mean how many beers did it take to frame that?


----------



## NYgutterguy

Some more awesome work I see everyday. Guess the bees need a place to live too. Why even bother with ice and water shield


----------



## Dustincoc

onmywayup said:


> Replacing some rotten ruff sawn fascia on Thursday.
> 
> Pulled off a chunk of 1x8 on the side of the house and discovered this, which I can't even explain.
> 
> No sheathing of any kind over this framing. The OSB just sort of stopped at the top of the siding row.
> 
> There were gaps in two different places on that same row. The second one, you could see part of the HVAC system sticking out through the spray foam insulation, exposed to the outside except for the fascia board.


Was there possibly an enclosed porch there when the siding was put on? Attached the old ledger directly to the framing and sheathed around it. They may have torn off the porch and the put the 1x8 there to fill the hole.


----------



## WBailey1041

NYGUTTERGUY said:


> Some more awesome work I see everyday. Guess the bees need a place to live too. Why even bother with ice and water shield











You should have sold him some "custom" drip edge.


----------



## Youngin'

I didn't take these photos but they're too good to pass up.


----------



## paul100

Youngin' said:


> I didn't take these photos but they're too good to pass up.


 We had a job once that had that happen. The cable guy drilled right through a 4" pvc stack. We got called in after the homeowners discovered their wall was rotted .


----------



## Mdwest

Lost this job a few months ago. New front door, windows and siding. The handyman came in at half my bid. Went over there Monday because she had water in her basement below the front door. I pulled the siding he had put under the door and found this.


----------



## TheRewster

Mdwest said:


> Lost this job a few months ago. New front door, windows and siding. The handyman came in at half my bid. Went over there Monday because she had water in her basement below the front door. I pulled the siding he had put under the door and found this.


He left his cat? Nuts!


----------



## JesseCocozza

Mdwest said:


> Lost this job a few months ago. New front door, windows and siding. The handyman came in at half my bid. Went over there Monday because she had water in her basement below the front door. I pulled the siding he had put under the door and found this.


The ol' sill vent.


----------



## clydebusa

Work out facility that closed in a strip mall. Some 50 pounds of mud later to cover up where the mirrors was glued on and the corners had some kind of stucco look.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

They used roofing nails to resheet with. On top of the 32 sheets we replaced we had to completely nail down another 60ish.


----------



## heavy_d

Sorry its a sideways pic, but some 'window' guys did this while I was framing in this basement. I asked him why, he said because its a retrofit. Okay.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

heavy_d said:


> Sorry its a sideways pic, but some 'window' guys did this while I was framing in this basement. I asked him why, he said because its a retrofit. Okay.
> 
> View attachment 116411


Egads


----------



## tenon0774

clydebusa said:


> Work out facility that closed in a strip mall. Some 50 pounds of mud later to cover up where the mirrors was glued on and the corners had some kind of stucco look.


That's all glass mastic?

Looks like...nevermind;

Some of y'all may think that comment racist.


----------



## tenon0774

A&E Exteriors said:


> They used roofing nails to resheet with, on top.of the 32 sheets we replaced we had to completely nail down another 60ish.


At least they staggered the seams of the plywood.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

tenon0774 said:


> At least they staggered the seams of the plywood.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 116412


And used 1 1/2 roofing nails instead of 1 1/4....oh wait, that didn't work? Who knew?


----------



## A&E Exteriors

4,300ish 8d galvanized ring shanks ought to hold.


----------



## NYgutterguy

Flashing is so over rated


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Trees aren't supposed to grow out of there?


----------



## on_the_level

Rooftop garden?


----------



## on_the_level

Rooftop garden???


----------



## Anthill

green roof


----------



## Anthill

Mdwest said:


> View attachment 116386
> 
> 
> Lost this job a few months ago. New front door, windows and siding. The handyman came in at half my bid. Went over there Monday because she had water in her basement below the front door. I pulled the siding he had put under the door and found this.


probably had a mouse problem- might as well let the cat in to solve it


----------



## tenon0774

NYGUTTERGUY said:


> Flashing is so over rated


It's that new gravel flashing.

Green, no tar or metal.

Gotta save the polar bears so they can club the seals.


----------



## WBailey1041

tenon0774 said:


> It's that new gravel flashing. Green, no tar or metal. Gotta save the polar bears so they can club the seals.


My new helpers payday joke... Thanks for the job boss, I'm going to put my check towards my next bar, Club-Aseal.


----------



## TLHWindows

This house is old, so I understand that there are going to be hidden surprises. AND this door has stood many of hurricanes. But come on man.....

Removed the trim to measure the door. Everything seemed normal...


Figured there was good block or furring since I could also see nails in the frame were they secured it. I was wrong......


----------



## kiteman

TLHWindows said:


> This house is old, so I understand that there are going to be hidden surprises. AND this door has stood many of hurricanes. But come on man..... Removed the trim to measure the door. Everything seemed normal... Figured there was good block or furring since I could also see nails in the frame were they secured it. I was wrong......


Yup. Just like my daughter's house except with tile block on the inside.


----------



## mastersplinter

Just came across this pic on craigslist of a guy advertising bathroom remodels starting at 2999.99

I guess I have been doing it all wrong. you get 2 mixing valves for a standard tub/shower. one for the tub, one for the shower....

and I also never knew the correct way to grout was to leave a small ramp in the corners for drainage....

I am assuming this is one of the guys better pictures seeing as how he was using this on an advertisement.


----------



## asgoodasdead

A&E Exteriors said:


> And used 1 1/2 roofing nails instead of 1 1/4....oh wait, that didn't work? Who knew?


I sheeted a roof with 2" roofing nails one time cause the guy I was working for bought the wrong nails for his framing gun. it was only 1/2" ply though. by code you can sheet with 6D or staples, so it's whatever. not like he had a permit or inspection, anyway. it was some craigslist guy and I replaced his whole roof for $13.50/hr cause I had no work that week and don't like sitting home.


----------



## gbruzze1

Living room floor joists. The floor joists and mud plate were rotted and eaten up by termites. So the previous contractor cut all the rot out of the existing joists, leaving them about 6" short of the plate. Then they sandwiched the rotten, now free-floating joist, in between (2) 4' pieces of 2x10. With as much work went into this "fix" I can't imagine what they were thinking. We removed one of the 4' 2xs and put new 2x10 full length from sill plate to girder on other side, bolted into original joists.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

asgoodasdead said:


> I sheeted a roof with 2" roofing nails one time cause the guy I was working for bought the wrong nails for his framing gun. it was only 1/2" ply though. by code you can sheet with 6D or staples, so it's whatever. not like he had a permit or inspection, anyway. it was some craigslist guy and I replaced his whole roof for $13.50/hr cause I had no work that week and don't like sitting home.


I understand that situation but framing nails are coated and that coating helps hold the nails....that is why old 6's pop so badly...they were uncoated nails


----------



## heavy_d

Some plumber did this to my beautiful framing. I love the screw heads sticking out 1/4".


----------



## heavy_d




----------



## packer_rich

It's difficult to set the screw heads all they way with a pipewrench


----------



## mastersplinter

Let me guess..3 inch (or less) drywall screws?


----------



## Morning Wood

Typical. That would kinda sorta be slightly better if he knew how to head off a stud. Still not done right.


----------



## heavy_d

packer_rich said:


> It's difficult to set the screw heads all they way with a pipewrench


Seems he used all random screws. a 3" wood screw, a 1" wood screw, etc.
And he toenail screwed them instead of just face screwing through the stud. Not that that would have made it much better. Just shows that he lacked even one clue.


----------



## heavy_d

I also wanted to say that I have only been in business a short while, but the quality of other 'tradespeople''s work that I am seeing... I think I am going to do very well for myself.


----------



## Dustincoc

TLHWindows said:


> This house is old, so I understand that there are going to be hidden surprises. AND this door has stood many of hurricanes. But come on man.....
> 
> Removed the trim to measure the door. Everything seemed normal...
> 
> 
> Figured there was good block or furring since I could also see nails in the frame were they secured it. I was wrong......


The building I've been working on since december, all the studs are held to the masonry with wedges driven into cracks in the brick and stone. Drive the wedge in tight and when you nail the stud to it, the nail goes in further expanding the wedge and locking it in place. It's held up for over 100 years.


----------



## Rookie roofer

Did a repair job the other morning on a roof. Had shingles blown off and couldn't help but take a picture of this. Sadly this is the norm around here.


----------



## Randy Bush

One like that would of been so easy to do right. Did one the other day in rock, was a pain , but still flashed and counter flashed it right.


----------



## john5mt

Trim work on a spec house I am tiling. Tried to get them to let me trim it. No go since the builder "likes to do trim"


----------



## JAH

We had a big 2 story addition and whole house remodel. The ho slammed me with 2 bil handymen. :blink:
They were responsible for int. trim, paint and flooring. Nice guys but admitted to having zero trim experience...


----------



## overanalyze

JAH said:


> We had a big 2 story addition and whole house remodel. The ho slammed me with 2 bil handymen. :blink:
> They were responsible for int. trim, paint and flooring. Nice guys but admitted to having zero trim experience...


That's awful!!


----------



## JAH

Brand new Anderson bay.


----------



## Fingersmasher

They'll never see that...


----------



## CO762

heavy_d said:


> Seems he used all random screws. a 3" wood screw, a 1" wood screw, etc....Just shows that he lacked even one clue.


I've found older guys are usually the ones that use 85 different sizes and types of screws on one thing. It's almost like they take great pride in not having to buy a whole box of screws--they just have saved all these screws in this coffee can that are still good. 
It's the mad science of frugality.


----------



## Driftweed

Needs more caulk....


----------



## baerconstructio

Found at theCHIVE: Your construction could really use some construction (38 Photos)
http://thechive.com/2014/08/22/your-construction-could-really-use-some-construction-40-photos/


----------



## TheRewster

baerconstructio said:


> Found at theCHIVE: Your construction could really use some construction (38 Photos) http://thechive.com/2014/08/22/your-construction-could-really-use-some-construction-40-photos/


Some good ones!


----------



## Jsmith185

500k house and you can't even 45 the facia.


----------



## Morning Wood

Looks like they 45'ed the frieze though.


----------



## jhark123

Jsmith185 said:


> 500k house and you can't even 45 the facia.


Wtf?


----------



## Stewy

Where's the roofing? Not done yet?


----------



## NYgutterguy

Stewy said:


> Where's the roofing? Not done yet?


Found the roofing..Discovered this gem on a soffit and gutter estimate this afternoon. :thumbup:


----------



## NYgutterguy

sorry didnt load


edit..stupid cell phone. one of them days


----------



## WBailey1041

nygutterguy said:


> sorry didnt load edit..stupid cell phone. One of them days


----------



## jaydee

wbailey1041 said:


> View attachment 117420


that onea-them-there roof winda's, anit it


----------



## Uncle-chicken

I know this isn't exactly what this thread is for but it's up the general alley: http://louisville.craigslist.org/trd/4637240075.html This customer is a genius. Taking a picture of the driver's license is a great way to ensure quality work! One can sense so much stupidity leading up to this post. (FYI, LGE is our local gas company.)


----------



## NYgutterguy

Another day another hack job.


----------



## slowsol

NYGUTTERGUY said:


> Another day another hack job.


Hahahahhahahhahahahahahah


----------



## brhokel606

NYGUTTERGUY said:


> Another day another hack job.


Awesome! What I find hard to believe is the owner was ok with it then they wanted paid, its sad.


----------



## WBailey1041

NYGUTTERGUY said:


> Another day another hack job.










































Yep


----------



## sunkist

Driftweed said:


> Needs more caulk....
> 
> View attachment 117175


crap that loctite tube nozzle got cut down so far they need to caulk with a grout bag


----------



## WBailey1041

sunkist said:


> crap that loctite tube nozzle got cut down so far they need to caulk with a grout bag


No, didn't you see the tube... It's "ALL PURPOSE" haha


----------



## Driftweed

Sad thing is that I know the guy that did that. Oh man, you know i gave him chit for that.

Said the customer kept teliing him to add more, then brought out the second tube. At that point he decided eff it, make it as nasty as possible to make a point. 

In his credit, he did clean it up to look nice the next day.


----------



## Randy Bush

I like how the drip edge is nailed to the fascia. Gutter guy will really love that.


----------



## jlsconstruction

Come across this on one of those Facebook for sale pages
























Yes these were the pictures he was using to try to get more work


----------



## VinylHanger

Is that a 2 inch lip going into the bathroom? I just tore something like that out the other day. It was covering a big nasty diy dry rot mess. I wonder if this guy did that one as well. :laughing:


----------



## MDjim

Here's a good one. Luckily this builder doesn't do much anymore. And it's not the first bad thing I've heard about him.


----------



## Unger.const

MDjim said:


> Here's a good one. Luckily this builder doesn't do much anymore. And it's not the first bad thing I've heard about him.


I hope he only built the porch there and not the house!

I think you used the wrong word in that statement. "Builder" means something of quality and value where I'm from. Are you sure you meant to say builder?


----------



## MDjim

Unger.const said:


> I hope he only built the porch there and not the house! I think you used the wrong word in that statement. "Builder" means something of quality and value where I'm from. Are you sure you meant to say builder?


I say builder because not only did he build the house, he's responsible for a few good size subdivisions in the area as well. I know some people in another house who found out they had no attic insulation in their 10 year old home.


----------



## MDjim

But I agree. The correct term is hack piece of S.


----------



## Unger.const

Genius! Why didn't I think of it.......do you know how much time and money I could save by building the gable ends this way.

Apparently so many other people are impressed with the quality that they had to post a no trespassing sign. Can't blame them for people stealing their ideas.


----------



## heavy_d

Inside a furnace room that will never get finished but for the love of god, WHY?


----------



## jaydee

heavy_d said:


> Inside a furnace room that will never get finished but for the love of god, WHY?
> 
> View attachment 117830


because all the material was FREE...

just had to get out of the bottom of dumpster


----------



## Driftweed

at least they are all square/rectangles....


----------



## brhokel606

I actually had a customer get very upset at all the "wasted" drywall in the dump trailer. I literally had to just stare at him for what seemed like 10 minutes while he was upset waiting for an answer. My only reply was "Really?" He went back inside and we talked a little bit later, I explained that we don't use it all! He responded, well those larger triangle pieces from the stairs could be used for something.

I pulled them out and set them in his garage, told him that he could have them and find a use for them because it was waste to me. I went back a few years later to do another job, they actually are good customers, the drywall triangles were still in the garage against a wall. All discolored and warped, I just laughed....


----------



## sunkist

Unger.const said:


> Genius! Why didn't I think of it.......do you know how much time and money I could save by building the gable ends this way.
> 
> Apparently so many other people are impressed with the quality that they had to post a no trespassing sign. Can't blame them for people stealing their ideas.


i love it when my work shows up on the interweb, now i can post on craigs list with pics, call angie i know i can get on the list:laughing:


----------



## mastersplinter

heavy_d said:


> Inside a furnace room that will never get finished but for the love of god, WHY?
> 
> View attachment 117830


i know what this is.... homeowner doesn't like the look of louvered doors for the utility room so they just louvered the drywall instead!

For what its worth that's a pretty clean drywall job for using 50 pieces. Those rips look like they were done on a table saw.


----------



## onmywayup

heavy_d said:


> Inside a furnace room that will never get finished but for the love of god, WHY?
> 
> View attachment 117830


My sweet god. . It's almost beautiful in its ugliness and complete futility.


----------



## Easy Gibson

I've said it before... I think drywall hack jobs like that actually look awesome. I would honestly consider doing something like that and leaving it untaped in my garage or something. It's a virtually free way to create a "look" in a useless space like a boiler room.
Did that guy leave a card? I think I have work for him. Hah
Actually, maybe that **** is his card.


----------



## Driftweed

Speaking of drywall...



















Meh..at least they didnt paint it...


----------



## Driftweed

And the $20 hollow core door:


----------



## srwcontracting

Amazing bathroom didn't fall into first floor
I did no additional cutting, just removed drywall from dining room ceiling


----------



## jaydee

srwcontracting said:


> Amazing bathroom didn't fall into first floor
> I did no additional cutting, just removed drywall from dining room ceiling


strong drywall I guess.


----------



## JAH

Worst floating floor I have ever seen. Its 6 months old.


----------



## CarpenterSFO

Interesting water heater install:


----------



## Walraven

Ingenious!


----------



## jlsconstruction

Why?


----------



## NYgutterguy

Not a fan of the flip up leader extension ? :whistling


----------



## jlsconstruction

NYGUTTERGUY said:


> Not a fan of the flip up leader extension ? :whistling



That makes so much more sense now


----------



## jlsconstruction

Nothing to see here, carry on gentlemen


----------



## jlsconstruction

I was looking at it for about 5 minutes wondering why in the fvck they did that


----------



## NYgutterguy

jlsconstruction said:


> I was looking at it for about 5 minutes wondering why in the fvck they did that


:laughing:


----------



## slowsol

It actually looks pretty nicely done.


----------



## CarpenterSFO

NYGUTTERGUY said:


> Not a fan of the flip up leader extension ? :whistling


I've never seen that before now.


----------



## jlsconstruction

CarpenterSFO said:


> I've never seen that before now.



I'm going to use it on my house.


----------



## NYgutterguy

CarpenterSFO said:


> I've never seen that before now.


Cheapo and lowes sell a plastic one somewhat similar. Works a few times then usually get run over anyway..


----------



## WBailey1041

NYGUTTERGUY said:


> Cheapo and lowes sell a plastic one somewhat similar. Works a few times then usually get run over anyway..


Or ivy grows into it.


----------



## Doctor Handyman

Guess you flip it up when the weeds need watering.

With regards to the water heater install the only problem I see is the use of wire instead of proper earthquake strapping. Wouldn't never fly here in Cali.


----------



## TNTRenovate

CarpenterSFO said:


> I've never seen that before now.


Did you just weed wack around them? Or just run them over with your mower?


----------



## jb4211

JAH said:


> Worst floating floor I have ever seen. Its 6 months old.


That one of the best I've seen: it really looks like it's floating. lol


----------



## CO762

jlsconstruction said:


> I'm going to use it on my house.


Don't do it upside down.


----------



## jlsconstruction

CO762 said:


> Don't do it upside down.



I have enough water problems


----------



## mnld

I did work for a builder last year on six townhomes who was so disorganized I refused to work for him this year. Apparently so did allot of other guys. Bring in the hacks. These were all on the same project.
I realize tyvek works upside down, but why?


----------



## mastersplinter

Diy tile article I somehow stumbled upon

















Here is a close up of the spacers which are placed on the built in spacers in some places. guess they didn't cover that part in the home depot class...










after placing the 3 dollar level on it.. everything checks out to be dead on and the reassuring thumbs up ensue....


----------



## overanalyze

I like the valve body still protruding from the tile in the last photo...classy!


----------



## mastersplinter

lol...didn't even notice that! I was admiring the use of the (most likely mdf) chair rail used for the bull nose.


----------



## Chad McDade

Is he putting it on that no mortar tile backer that HD sells? I'm sure that will hold up nice in a shower.


----------



## CO762

They put the seam on that downspout on the topside. 



mastersplinter said:


> lol...didn't even notice that! I was admiring the use of the (most likely mdf) chair rail used for the bull nose.


That's a transition, so all the water doesn't just come down all at once.

No idea what is the substrate in that shower, but been out of it for a while. Might be that peel and stick stuff as it looks like the substrate is covered in strips of something.

All in all, high quality work.


----------



## NYgutterguy

Not sure is there is such a thread but I'm sure there is. This one goes in the "stupid things you've seen homeowners do to save a buck" thread. Customer told me his back gutter has been giving him trouble for years and was destroying his plants hence the blue tarp


----------



## jlsconstruction

NYGUTTERGUY said:


> Not sure is there is such a thread but I'm sure there is. This one goes in the "stupid things you've seen homeowners do to save a buck" thread. Customer told me his back gutter has been giving him trouble for years and was destroying his plants hence the blue tarp


how long of a price of gutter? A new gutter was hardly more money then that tarp.


----------



## NYgutterguy

jlsconstruction said:


> how long of a price of gutter? A new gutter was hardly more money then that tarp.


lol Thats the first thing i told him when i saw it. Some people have no clue what chit costs to do. Gutter and leader would have been few hundred and his headache would have been solved ..Forgot to take a pic but last month saw a similar set up with about 10 buckets instead of tarp.:no:


----------



## dprimc

This was in a basement where we were installing a decorative concrete floor. The contractor had just set the new vanity.


----------



## JAH

jb4211 said:


> That one of the best I've seen: it really looks like it's floating. lol


Ever been out on staging and have a 1.5" heart attack? You get the same feeling walking across this floor...


----------



## JAH

I bet someone got a deal.


----------



## slowsol

JAH said:


> I bet someone got a deal.


That's how you deal with a pitched floor right there!


----------



## aaron_a

Ha. I've seen that at a fast food joint before.


----------



## heavy_d

In a basement bathroom. I framed, drywalled, doors and trim in this basement. Homeowner had a local flooring company do carpet and this vinyl flooring in bathroom. According to him, they were supposed to level the floor, which they did not do, and I feel really bad for him how they did the job. I dont think he will complain.

For perspective, that is a corner of base that is one side unfinished (left off to install built in cabinet)


----------



## mastersplinter

I've heard of using cove base but that's rediculous. 

I hate when homeowners get flooring put in by outside installers on my jobs. Last job I did a 1600 sq foot basement and homeowner had some hacks do the carpet. They scratched the **** out of my base and walls (freshly painted) and dropped a kicker on my tile floor cracking 2 tiles. It looked like they smashed the tile with a sledge hammer! I ended up having to backcharge for all the repairs. 

I don't do carpet but it seems like all of those flooring guys are pretty rough on new construction.


----------



## TNTRenovate

JAH said:


> I bet someone got a deal.


Slow is correct. That's how you do a floor with drain. Actually looks pretty good.


----------



## Agility

TNTSERVICES said:


> Slow is correct. That's how you do a floor with drain. Actually looks pretty good.


Huh? That looks terrible.


----------



## TNTRenovate

Agility said:


> Huh? That looks terrible.


It is what it had to be. How else would you do it? And you are stuck with the tile.


----------



## Agility

TNTSERVICES said:


> It is what it had to be. How else would you do it? And you are stuck with the tile.


Yeah fair enough. Are they already cut to triangles? 

If not, I would call my tile guy who would tell me to get the fvck out and call him when I had my ducks in a row. Then I'd spend a little time turning those into smaller squares. Or let his laborer take care of that. 

Unless the triangles were already cut like that, in which case it looks pretty good for using the cutoffs from somewhere else. 

I don't lay tile but I know when it looks like crap. Or so I thought.

Edit: couldn't all the lines at least touch each other. I can't imagine it HAD to be that bad.


----------



## TNTRenovate

Agility said:


> Yeah fair enough. Are they already cut to triangles?
> 
> If not, I would call my tile guy who would tell me to get the fvck out and call him when I had my ducks in a row. Then I'd spend a little time turning those into smaller squares. Or let his laborer take care of that.
> 
> Unless the triangles were already cut like that, in which case it looks pretty good for using the cutoffs from somewhere else.
> 
> I don't lay tile but I know when it looks like crap. Or so I thought.
> 
> Edit: couldn't all the lines at least touch each other. I can't imagine it HAD to be that bad.


You are stuck with the slope of the floor to the drain. You have to break the tile so that it will contour to the drain. I agree it's not pretty but for what it is, they did a nice job, IMO.

I would have also try to persuade them into a lighter grout color. But again, it just may have been the spec.


----------



## Ohteah

Was using the John in my daily coffee stop. Holy hell batman, they paid someone to do this. 


Floor to ceiling hackery at its finest. It looked like they just squished the thin set out and sponged it in some places. Maybe they just used two different color grouts. Anyway enjoy .


----------



## pdmig

They were wondering why the could hear the rain so well!


----------



## Morning Wood

And feel it


----------



## jb4211

The sound helps you fall asleep


----------



## CanningCustom

What the heck is that bent step flashing spray painted black?


----------



## Okiecontractor

CanningCustom said:


> What the heck is that bent step flashing spray painted black?


Its probably that flex seal stuff you see on TV!!


----------



## asevereid

CanningCustom said:


> What the heck is that bent step flashing spray painted black?


I think it's peel'n'stick!


----------



## Unger.const

Why do I get the sneaky feeling if you pull the step flashing out the back side will read Coors light?


----------



## sunkist

Unger.const said:


> Why do I get the sneaky feeling if you pull the step flashing out the back side will read Coors light?


Shoot every body knows its bud or nothing for flashing, coke in a dry county :thumbsup:


----------



## Golden view

TNTSERVICES said:


> You are stuck with the slope of the floor to the drain. You have to break the tile so that it will contour to the drain. I agree it's not pretty but for what it is, they did a nice job, IMO.
> 
> I would have also try to persuade them into a lighter grout color. But again, it just may have been the spec.


I feel like it's the responsibility of the tile guy/GC/designer etc to steer the owner to a smaller tile that will look better in situations like this. At least plan the tile and cuts around the drain for better symmetry.


----------



## D.S.I.

Oops, I guess we'll just cut the rafters and put in a 2' flat spot. Amazingly, it leaks.


----------



## Easy Gibson

At first I thought that was a large pool of water reflecting the sky, and I could not figure out for the life of me what I was looking at. Then I realized it was just upside down.


----------



## WBailey1041

easy gibson said:


> at first i thought that was a large pool of water reflecting the sky, and i could not figure out for the life of me what i was looking at. Then i realized it was just upside down.


----------



## NYgutterguy

Starting doing the gutters in that horribly framed development i posted pics of last month...
Update.......The roofing and siding guys sucks just as bad..:laughing:


----------



## Rio

C'mon, it almost made it................


----------



## Randy Bush

Run into stuff like that all the time that I end up having to fix. What is so hard about at least trying to do it right.


----------



## NYgutterguy

Randy Bush said:


> Run into stuff like that all the time that I end up having to fix. What is so hard about at least trying to do it right.


Me and my crew are he only Americans at the site. The Mexicans stare at us like we are Amish or something it's pretty funny.


----------



## CO762

NYGUTTERGUY said:


> Me and my crew are he only Americans at the site.


That can't be. There's only 11 million of them for the last 20 years and they're all in AZ picking lettuce.....

Slap it up, get some s*cker to buy it, then move on. Vomit construction methods--we throw sh*t up.


----------



## WBailey1041

CO762 said:


> SNIP...... Vomit construction methods--we throw sh*t up.


Consider that stolen brother! I'm going to use that in my next sales pitch.


----------



## 3canctheayr

New here. I've been looking for a thread like this for a long time!

Here's a couple shots of a bathroom I redid recently. The homeowner complained that 'He always felt something wasn't right about that bathroom" He also complained that there was often sewage smells coming from it but they never could figure out the source.

Take a look at the genius space saving framing; 2x3's mounted sideways.
(on the other side the wall on the right in the top pic, the home owner had shelves etc. When he put them up, the screws went right thru the wall, while his wife was sitting on the can LOL) 
The 'framing' around the ducts was just screwed into drywall. I didn't know that drywall tape was supposed to be structural in nature......

Also note the cleanout on the main stack. There was a shower in front of it. Neither the shower drain or sink drain were glued in place in the floor and wall respectively. The flooring was also installed over the main basement floor drain. There were about a hundred other sins as well.


----------



## 3canctheayr

Here's the finished project (minus mirror). Much better & homeowners are very happy.


----------



## 3canctheayr

Here's some from a house I acquired a few years ago. It's a big old 2.5 storey house built in 1910. It went thru about 5 or 6 owners from about 1975 til when I bought it. Everyone of those people should be banned from owning property, as all the sins were done during that period.

At one point someone removed most of the brick support walls in the basement and replaced them with these messes:

All posts were just sitting on the concrete floor and not fastened in any way. Everything they used was just secondhand lumber they had laying around.
The second pic, the 'beam' was just a cross bar from an old telephone post. There were 4-5 joists to the left of the end of the 'beam' that had no support at all. I don't know what kept them up.
Ended up redoing all of the structure, most of the electrical and almost all of the plumbing in the basement.

No wonder the house was sagging in the center. These pics are just the tip of the iceberg.......


----------



## brhokel606

I am not sure on your construction experience but that duct work is structural, you are ok! LOL


----------



## mastersplinter

Guy on craigslist advertising picture.... looks good to me


----------



## heavy_d

mastersplinter said:


> Guy on craigslist advertising picture.... looks good to me


Well insulated! I like his style.


----------



## 3canctheayr

brhokel606 said:


> I am not sure on your construction experience but that duct work is structural, you are ok! LOL


Haha, that ductwork was just another one of the many sins in that basement! 
I think the ducts were installed in the 70's and whoever did it managed to cut key joists in a couple spots. Around the same time someone removed the brick wall that used to support the entire header joist that was cut by the HVAC guys.
There's now a steel beam supporting everything in that section.

Everything is as strong as a bunker now, after I spent a few months fixing the mess.


----------



## mastersplinter

3canctheayr said:


> The 'framing' around the ducts was just screwed into drywall. I didn't know that drywall tape was supposed to be structural in nature......


in a lot of commercial framing the corner studs (metal) are just screwed to drywall on an angle. holds pretty damn well tbh


----------



## colevalleytim

I tried to take a picture but the detail didn't show.

If you have a 28' span with 2x4 ceiling joists 24"OC, then removing the supporting wall will cause the plaster ceiling to sag. 

Solution: Add a layer of 5/8 rock to the plaster.

As everyone knows, more weight=less sag

tim


----------



## WBailey1041




----------



## thehockeydman

They called me in because the framer didn't know how to build stairs. Turns out there's a few other things he doesn't know how to build...


----------



## mastersplinter

Leaving a half inch gap between partitions is used In commercial construction so you can run a full board of drywall behind the stud. It avoids having to make 4 unnessesary drywall cuts in those corners. It also avoids the use of 2 additional nailers as well as sealing the exterior wall insulation better then the common/standard framing methods.

That header on the other hand, is just a complete hack job done by somebody who doesnt know what he's doing.


----------



## NYgutterguy

Am i the first to post his own work on the wall of shame thread? Tried to talk some sense into the homeowner but she insisted on doing this instead of what i thought would look less hackish..Im so ashamed:sad:


----------



## thehockeydman

mastersplinter said:


> Leaving a half inch gap between partitions is used In commercial construction so you can run a full board of drywall behind the stud. It avoids having to make 4 unnessesary drywall cuts in those corners. It also avoids the use of 2 additional nailers as well as sealing the exterior wall insulation better then the common/standard framing methods.
> 
> That header on the other hand, is just a complete hack job done by somebody who doesnt know what he's doing.


The gap is actually closer to a full inch, if not more. Had no problem rattling my speed square back and forth between the two walls (speed square is 3/4 inch).


----------



## mastersplinter

Its still done for the same reason. We usually left then about 3/4 and didn't fasten the end stud on the partition .Then once drywall was ran behind, the stud was slapped tight to the drywall and glued/screwed. 

My guess is he was a commercial framer wbo took on a residental job (makes sense that he couldn't cut stringers, or know anything about headers being structural)


----------



## WBailey1041

NYGUTTERGUY said:


> Am i the first to post his own work on the wall of shame thread? Tried to talk some sense into the homeowner but she insisted on doing this instead of what i thought would look less hackish..Im so ashamed:sad:


 yep looks like crap! If they paid and they're happy who cares. Did you do the gutters as well if so how long did that round bay window thingy take?


----------



## NYgutterguy

WBailey1041 said:


> yep looks like crap! If they paid and they're happy who cares. Did you do the gutters as well if so how long did that round bay window thingy take?



No didn't do the gutters. They're actually painted copper in somewhat decent shape but they weren't into changing them thank god. There are 3 of those round things on that house. I've done them before and are tedious as he'll about 100 one foot gutters. No thanks


----------



## FullerFramer

thehockeydman said:


> They called me in because the framer didn't know how to build stairs. Turns out there's a few other things he doesn't know how to build...


Regarding the window cripple, believe it or not most tract builders request that you use a scrap piece exactly like he has done, in order to save material. I've never bothered to abide by the rule but that is why its like that.


----------



## slowsol

FullerFramer said:


> Regarding the window cripple, believe it or not most tract builders request that you use a scrap piece exactly like he has done, in order to save material. I've never bothered to abide by the rule but that is why its like that.



And I'm ok with that detail.

Honestly, the only one that looks that bad to me is header.


----------



## thehockeydman

Maybe I'm just used to a bit higher standard… The GC I used to work for would have ch*t a brick if he saw any of that in one of his houses. And I'll be dead before I put my name on work like that. Obviously not having perfect joints in an angled interior wall isn't going to cause the house to fall down, but it's sloppy and there's no good reason for it.

Just my opinion, if you can't make that cut perfectly or close to it every time, you're in the wrong profession.


----------



## FullerFramer

thehockeydman said:


> Maybe I'm just used to a bit higher standard… The GC I used to work for would have ch*t a brick if he saw any of that in one of his houses. And I'll be dead before I put my name on work like that. Obviously not having perfect joints in an angled interior wall isn't going to cause the house to fall down, but it's sloppy and there's no good reason for it.
> 
> Just my opinion, if you can't make that cut perfectly or close to it every time, you're in the wrong profession.


The cuts are probably 22.5, however the corner is not a true 45. Surprising how many "framers" can't chalk it out properly.


----------



## Anthill

or plumb 45 deg walls. I often get to hang doors and trim on angled pantry walls. Some of them can require a bit of creativity.


----------



## 3canctheayr

mastersplinter said:


> Leaving a half inch gap between partitions is used In commercial construction so you can run a full board of drywall behind the stud. It avoids having to make 4 unnessesary drywall cuts in those corners. It also avoids the use of 2 additional nailers as well as sealing the exterior wall insulation better then the common/standard framing methods.
> 
> That header on the other hand, is just a complete hack job done by somebody who doesnt know what he's doing.


I think commercial framing is done that way on interior partitions because they often get moved around later on. Ie the building owner needs the space to be flexible. Conventional house framing doesn't facilitate that as well. 
In the pic I posted a couple pages ago, there was no support for the framing around the ductwork, other than a few wood screws driven thru the stud into the drywall. The wall always wobbled. Not good.....
There were a lot of sins crammed into that 30 sq ft of bathroom space.


----------



## Golden view

thehockeydman said:


> They called me in because the framer didn't know how to build stairs. Turns out there's a few other things he doesn't know how to build...


The gap at the intersection is actually a technique suggested in the required book/class to become a contractor in Alaska. Many ultra energy efficient builders use some variation of it. Some even drywall the exterior walls and ceiling (in record time) before framing partitions.

The half cripple doesn't need to be there at all. The open miter only matters if the plates are placed in the wrong spot. 

The header looks terrible and is at least one code violation. Minimum plate not long enough, plate lap not long enough...


----------



## slowsol

3canctheayr said:


> I think commercial framing is done that way on interior partitions because they often get moved around later on. Ie the building owner needs the space to be flexible. Conventional house framing doesn't facilitate that as well.


That may be an ancillary benefit but not the primary. The reasons masterplinter listed are the primary reasons.


----------



## kiteman

thehockeydman;
Just my opinion said:


> Yet that will have no effect on the end result.
> 
> The stud placement could be better though.


----------



## Chad McDade

Saw this beauty today.


----------



## john5mt

It seems to me like sometimes you have to try really hard to do something wrong?


----------



## jlsconstruction

*The Wall Of SHAME!*



john5mt said:


> It seems to me like sometimes you have to try really hard to do something wrong?



Last year I watched a guy go down a 40' wall and every time hit one of those. I even kept telling him that it's going to be right there


----------



## Randy Bush

john5mt said:


> It seems to me like sometimes you have to try really hard to do something wrong?


Just how hard do you have to push to get that done? :whistling


----------



## mnld

Randy Bush said:


> Just how hard do you have to push to get that done? :whistling


Not that hard sometimes. Some off those cheaper plates are so soft you don't even know they're there. Better ones there's no way you're going through it with a regular screw.


----------



## jb4211

mnld said:


> Not that hard sometimes. Some off those cheaper plates are so soft you don't even know they're there. Better ones there's no way you're going through it with a regular screw.


I was thinking the same. The plates I have, I think you'd have to predrill.lol
I can't believe someone drove a screw through it and didn't give it a second thought.


----------



## jlsconstruction

I see this way too much


----------



## TNTRenovate

jlsconstruction said:


> I see this way too much
> 
> View attachment 121953


So stop doing it that way.


----------



## overanalyze

jlsconstruction said:


> I see this way too much
> 
> View attachment 121953


Oh that is definitely a hack job! I hate seeing something like that done inside a new cabinet.


----------



## Sabagley

I hope the new framing will look better than this garbage.


----------



## aaron_a

Sabagley said:


> I hope the new framing will look better than this garbage.
> View attachment 121962


It's amazing how much effort people put into doing things poorly.


----------



## jb4211

Reminds me of this bathroom floor. I'm not really sure what was holding it up, nothing underneath.


----------



## Sabagley

I'm surprised it didn't collapse under its own weight. 

That kind of falls under the "if you can't tie a knot, then tie a lot!" Category.


----------



## jlsconstruction

TNTSERVICES said:


> So stop doing it that way.



If I was doing it, that wouldn't be a kobalt tool anywhere near it


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

Framers left a plumbing wall so the exterior could be insulate and then have a place to run plumbing. The electrician got impatient and this was the result a wall upside down.


----------



## Easy Gibson

Was there no post it left?


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

Easy Gibson said:


> Was there no post it left?



I'm not sure what your asking


----------



## Shellbuilder

Long wood cost too much


----------



## jb4211

Shellbuilder said:


> Long wood cost too much


I've never seen anything like that


----------



## Shellbuilder

uhhhhh


----------



## aaron_a

Shellbuilder said:


> uhhhhh


Structural window?


----------



## asgoodasdead

that's one of them there load-bearin' windahs


----------



## Okiecontractor

aaron_a said:


> Structural window?


Definitely structural glass. Gotta be expensive stuff.


----------



## Youngin'

Some good ones, must be a Monday!


----------



## heavy_d

Nuff said.


----------



## blacktop

heavy_d said:


> Nuff said.


Is that the garage ?


----------



## heavy_d

Its an addition at a church.


----------



## heavy_d

Does this look straight? 

We are being paid hourly to fix/help the framers that underbid. Ha.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

Anthill said:


> I try to keep it right side up, but there are times when it ends up upside down because I want to go around the house a certain way because of wind direction. I like to cover it right away then if possible


Same here. It's not that I've never done it upside down or sideways before. I just prefer not to. But I'm not gonna waste money making sure it's right side up.


----------



## TNTRenovate

heavy_d said:


> The tyvek is still not covered. Still upside down. Looks stupid. I dont like work to look stupid no matter what it is.


I'm anal and CDO (OCD but in order) I would never install with the writing upside down, but I don't think it belongs on the wall of shame. The installed it. They installed it right, just had the lettering upside down.

I posted a pic a few months ago of Tyvek patch worked on a gable. When most contractors responded that there was nothing wrong it got me thinking. I now don't look at it as shameful just not how I would do it.


----------



## jlsconstruction

I'm going to make it so the writing is all ways. So no matter what way you run it up down left right you all look like hacks.


----------



## JAH

Had a HO demand that I remove the tyveck and put it on backwards.... She said that we could put it up the right way if Tyveck compensates her for advertising their product.


----------



## WBailey1041

JAH said:


> Had a HO demand that I remove the tyveck and put it on backwards.... She said that we could put it up the right way if Tyveck compensates her for advertising their product.



I would have walked. So....how nutty was she?


----------



## heavy_d

JAH said:


> Had a HO demand that I remove the tyveck and put it on backwards.... She said that we could put it up the right way if Tyveck compensates her for advertising their product.


Hope you had her sign something to acknowledge that she is refusing to adhere to manufacturer's installation requirements, and that she is batchit crazy.


----------



## JAH

This lady was a spoiled, all organic, prius driving, sandal wearing, never wrong, in your face liberal, . 
She would not have it any other way.... We put it on wrong, billed it as a extra and she signed off.


----------



## JFM constr

JAH said:


> This lady was a spoiled, all organic, prius driving, sandal wearing, never wrong, in your face liberal, .
> She would not have it any other way.... We put it on wrong, billed it as a extra and she signed off.


I swear I have met her . Though I have had professed conservatives who could get a bit odd . I think they belong to there own group . But if they pay and I can keep my mouth shut -whatever .
I have come to cringe when someone says "I want it done right" Now I have to diplomatically get them to tell me there version of "done right" .


----------



## JAH

JFM constr said:


> I swear I have met her . Though I have had professed conservatives who could get a bit odd . I think they belong to there own group . But if they pay and I can keep my mouth shut -whatever .
> I have come to cringe when someone says "I want it done right" Now I have to diplomatically get them to tell me there version of "done right" .


She is a transplant from California... :laughing:
We dont have many conservatives in MA. 
She knew it was wrong. We kept rolling minus the tyveck. I brought her samples of different house wraps. Nope, she wanted tyveck on backwards. 
Her husband was apologizing....


----------



## Tinstaafl

> *Can you install Tyvek® WB with the lettering facing inwards or upside down?*
> 
> Tyvek® HomeWrap®, Tyvek® StuccoWrap®, Tyvek® DrainWrap™ and Tyvek® CommercialWrap® are equally effective in both directions and the logo may be on the inside or outside. However, Tyvek® StuccoWrap® and Tyvek® DrainWrap™ have a specially engineered surface that should be placed with the grooves facing outwards in a vertical direction.


http://www.dupont.com/products-and-...ls/building-envelope-systems/faqs/wb-faq.html


----------



## Golden view

Tinstaafl said:


> http://www.dupont.com/products-and-...ls/building-envelope-systems/faqs/wb-faq.html


I thought everyone knew it worked both ways.

I like to put in on backwards also because I don't like the giant letters. White, tight, straight and taped looks professional.


----------



## Morning Wood

I always thought it couldn't go on inside out


----------



## jlsconstruction

Morning Wood said:


> I always thought it couldn't go on inside out



I asked that question when I was in collage, and my teacher couldn't give me an answer, so I just have always put it out


----------



## brhokel606

Golden view said:


> I thought everyone knew it worked both ways.
> 
> I like to put in on backwards also because I don't like the giant letters. White, tight, straight and taped looks professional.


I never thought about it before but definitely would look better without the lettering showing, I am going to install that way from now on, thanks.

Thanks to you too Tin for posting the info!


----------



## Morning Wood

It's a pain rolling the roll out backwards. 
I have my business name printed on the tyvek so I always put it right side up.


----------



## FramingPro

jlsconstruction said:


> I asked that question when I was in collage, and my teacher couldn't give me an answer, so I just have always put it out



Correct me if i am wrong but i don't think it works both ways..
The idea of tyvek and typar is a breathable membrane that is also waterproof... If it is put on backwards would it not work against you ?


----------



## Okiecontractor

FramingPro said:


> Correct me if i am wrong but i don't think it works both ways..
> The idea of tyvek and typar is a breathable membrane that is also waterproof... If it is put on backwards would it not work against you ?


I cant answer your question but I have always wondered the same thing... hopefully someone chimes in.


----------



## jlsconstruction

FramingPro said:


> Correct me if i am wrong but i don't think it works both ways..
> 
> The idea of tyvek and typar is a breathable membrane that is also waterproof... If it is put on backwards would it not work against you ?



http://www.dupont.com/products-and-...ls/building-envelope-systems/faqs/wb-faq.html


----------



## jlsconstruction

FramingPro said:


> Correct me if i am wrong but i don't think it works both ways..
> 
> The idea of tyvek and typar is a breathable membrane that is also waterproof... If it is put on backwards would it not work against you ?



That was my same question in college, my teacher (also a gc) said he always thought the same way, but he wasn't sure. 


I think it's just woven tight enough that water can't get in, but moisture can get out. So according to DuPont it doesn't matter.


----------



## JAH

jlsconstruction said:


> That was my same question in college, my teacher (also a gc) said he always thought the same way, but he wasn't sure.
> 
> 
> I think it's just woven tight enough that water can't get in, but moisture can get out. So according to DuPont it doesn't matter.


Back in the late 90's when I was in college our professor always told us it was directional.


----------



## Easy Gibson

packer_rich said:


> You should check to see if they used some construction adhesive underneath. That will hold it just as good as screws. You just have to stand on it for a while after you set it in place


Yeah I glued it too. Drilled the holes for the tap cons. After I had the plugs knocked in and wiped clean I noticed there were still two screws sitting there. Easy fix since I noticed before the glue set up, but it was still dumb enough to call myself out on.


----------



## NYgutterguy

Can someone please build something phucking normal !!! Another Gem I looked at this morning


----------



## john5mt




----------



## Golden view

john5mt said:


>


Weird, there's actually a miter on that piece.


----------



## john5mt

*The Wall Of SHAME!*

No. They sucked the face frame in so it fits tight

It's got a beautiful bow in it


----------



## Morning Wood

At least it's an easy fix.


----------



## m1911

Golden view said:


> Weird, there's actually a miter on that piece.


Problem is your square is not square! :laughing:


----------



## john5mt

NYGUTTERGUY said:


> Can someone please build something phucking normal !!! Another Gem I looked at this morning
> View attachment 126810


Thats sucker is going to drain into that door


----------



## Randy Bush

NYGUTTERGUY said:


> Can someone please build something phucking normal !!! Another Gem I looked at this morning
> View attachment 126810


Don't take much for brains to figure out what is going to happen there. :no:

Give the archi a bucket and tell him to stand there and catch the water when it rains. :thumbsup:


----------



## CarpenterSFO

NYGUTTERGUY said:


> Can someone please build something phucking normal !!! Another Gem I looked at this morning
> View attachment 126810


That's calling for some sort of bucket on a swivel setup.


----------



## m1911

CarpenterSFO said:


> That's calling for some sort of bucket on a swivel setup.


Nah, just some 10" wide lip flashing above the door...:laughing:


----------



## JAH

NYGUTTERGUY said:


> Can someone please build something phucking normal !!! Another Gem I looked at this morning
> View attachment 126810


Does the roof just die into the wall, no cricket?


----------



## Okiecontractor

That's what it looks like to me


----------



## NYgutterguy

JAH said:


> Does the roof just die into the wall, no cricket?



No cricket and the roof above is 120' long so 60' worth of additional water will be draining into the small gutter I have to somehow install. They didn't even frame it to allow for a gutter.


----------



## Okiecontractor

NYGUTTERGUY said:


> No cricket and the roof above is 120' long so 60' worth of additional water will be draining into the small gutter I have to somehow install. They didn't even frame it to allow for a gutter.


Just use one of these as a gutter.


----------



## NYgutterguy

Okiecontractor said:


> Just use one of these for as a gutter.



That's about the size of the scupper I need fabricated for the other side of building. Will take pics next week.


----------



## JAH

NYGUTTERGUY said:


> No cricket and the roof above is 120' long so 60' worth of additional water will be draining into the small gutter I have to somehow install. They didn't even frame it to allow for a gutter.


The upper roof isn't getting a gutter??? :blink:
Good luck with this one.


----------



## NYgutterguy

JAH said:


> The upper roof isn't getting a gutter??? :blink:
> Good luck with this one.



It is but it's a 4 sided hip. 120x60 with limited areas for the downspouts for the above roof. Gonna try to have as little as possible drain in this gutter and the abortion on the other side. Some jobs you just take the check and laugh as you drive away...


----------



## Golden view




----------



## jaydee

Golden view said:


> View attachment 127314


He spell's real good'ly:thumbsup:


----------



## Golden view

A bit of a dick move but I threw this up here because so many contractors around here get that apostrophe wrong.


----------



## asevereid

Thank's :whistling


----------



## madrina

did they use a spoon to cut that drywall? geeesh


----------



## mastersplinter

madrina said:


> did they use a spoon to cut that drywall? geeesh


you aren't familiar with the drywall spoon? check this out....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aAd2Wcp1f_8#t=467


----------



## Snobnd

mastersplinter said:


> you aren't familiar with the drywall spoon? check this out....
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aAd2Wcp1f_8#t=467


Way too slow and it looks like crap:whistling


:laughing:


----------



## brhokel606

mastersplinter said:


> you aren't familiar with the drywall spoon? check this out....


Absolutely stupid, loved the gob of mud on the corner trowel. But I must say, it had a high video production value!


----------



## madrina

NYGUTTERGUY said:


> Can someone please build something phucking normal !!! Another Gem I looked at this morning
> View attachment 126810


omg. that is the stupidest thing i have ever seen. Its like one of those wheres waldo pictures where you have to find all the things wrong with the picture. lol.. only if the electric box was 3 more feet to the right it would have been perfect. lol...

and i dont think ive ever seen a window that touches the ceiling before. lol... 

to top everything off, thats stucco right? yeah. that wont leak.


----------



## madrina

ok i take it back. that video of the drywall spoon is the stupidest thing i have ever seen. but that guy made me laugh. he said when it goes to the manufacturer its going to look "EVEN BETTER" LOL like yeah dude. that melted spatula is a real gem. His wife is probably pissed.


----------



## parkside

I wonder if he was the guy behind the black rubber "bat knife"


----------



## TNTRenovate

The video was uploaded in 2010. Wow, 5 years later and we haven't seen that gem at Home Depot, what a shocker.

It really does look like he took his wife's spatula and his kids clay and made that piece of junk.

I loved the part that he said it puts the right amount on the wall and then has to wipe his corner trowel off three times for all the extra mud.


----------



## CarpenterSFO

mastersplinter said:


> you aren't familiar with the drywall spoon? check this out....
> ...


It's funny/sad. I hope someone gave him some straight talk before he spent his savings on prototypes, traveling around talking to box stores, etc.


----------



## parkside

http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Corner-Trowels/CornerPro-Drywall-Bat-Knife.html


----------



## john5mt

The bow in that cabinet ff


----------



## m1911

john5mt said:


> The bow in that cabinet ff


I've seen much worse, if that helps... :laughing:


----------



## mastersplinter

john5mt said:


> The bow in that cabinet ff


What brand cabinets?


----------



## john5mt

Koch


----------



## madrina

TNTSERVICES said:


> The video was uploaded in 2010. Wow, 5 years later and we haven't seen that gem at Home Depot, what a shocker.
> 
> It really does look like he took his wife's spatula and his kids clay and made that piece of junk.
> 
> I loved the part that he said it puts the right amount on the wall and then has to wipe his corner trowel off three times for all the extra mud.


I was thinking play-doh... speaking of...check out this masterpiece of my brother I sculpted using my kids play-doh...

You have to admit, that nose is spot on!


----------



## jaydee

asevereid said:


> Thank's :whistling


ya, "thank's a'lot"


----------



## TNTRenovate

madrina said:


> I was thinking play-doh... speaking of...check out this masterpiece of my brother I sculpted using my kids play-doh...
> 
> You have to admit, that nose is spot on!


That is creepy and so is the sculpture. :laughing:


----------



## Cmac9000

Golden view said:


> View attachment 127314



This is the funniest thing I've seen in awhile!


----------



## jlsconstruction

madrina said:


> http://youtu.be/4UkLw2s8eDo
> 
> OK I GOT IT... INSPIRED BY THE DRYWALL SPOON FOR MY DEAR FRIEND MASTERSPLINTER
> 
> PS thats not my real voice or accent.



I'm crying :laughing:


----------



## 1985gt

madrina said:


> http://youtu.be/4UkLw2s8eDo
> 
> OK I GOT IT... INSPIRED BY THE DRYWALL SPOON FOR MY DEAR FRIEND MASTERSPLINTER
> 
> PS thats not my real voice or accent.



1. You need a beater extension.
2. Poor dewalt :sad: he needs a cleaning.
3. Poor dewalt :sad: buy some batteries!
4. More splatter next time.
5. I prefer shaky camera angles, not set on bucket propped up angles. 
6. Redrum? :whistling:
7. Needs more cowbell. 

Other then that I look forward to part 2 :thumbup:


----------



## VinylHanger

Nope. Not a motorhome. I think it is an environmentally freindly efficiency shower. I told the HO we could move the toilet in there and they could save even more time and water.


----------



## Okiecontractor

I have heard of the 3 S's. Chit, Shower and Shave. They took it literal and thought you were supposed to do it all at once.


----------



## RiverBG

VinylHanger said:


> Nope. Not a motorhome. I think it is an environmentally freindly efficiency shower. I told the HO we could move the toilet in there and they could save even more time and water.




That thing is classic!!


----------



## NYgutterguy

NYgutterguy said:


> Can someone please build something phucking normal !!! Another Gem I looked at this morning
> View attachment 126810


Update....Should work perfect as long as it never rains harder than a drizzle...:laughing: 120' of roof area into a 1' gutter...awesome...


----------



## JFM constr

NYgutterguy said:


> Update....Should work perfect as long as it never rains harder than a drizzle...:laughing: 120' of roof area into a 1' gutter...awesome...


i love your attempt though . one of those unique situations where you do the best you can .it looks like you did what you could .


----------



## NYgutterguy

JFM constr said:


> i love your attempt though . one of those unique situations where you do the best you can .it looks like you did what you could .



Builder was very aware that that I'm not a magician. I see some real hackery in this one area I work in so I'm used to trying to make things work somehow. Was a huge job so just shut my trap for once and did what I could


----------



## madrina

Nice save. Did you opt for the 5" gutters? You should have made the splash guard about 4 feet high. Just to stay in tune with the rest of the construction. Why did you angle the water back towards the door and not out away from the house? I'm not knocking ya.. just asking.


----------



## VinylHanger

A one foot gutter is a big job? Man, you must charge some high prices to make a living doing those. :laughing:


Yep. I think we have all been there. Hold nose, do job and slink away.

Of course, most of us don't take a picture of it.


----------



## NYgutterguy

madrina said:


> Nice save. Did you opt for the 5" gutters? You should have made the splash guard about 4 feet high. Just to stay in tune with the rest of the construction. Why did you angle the water back towards the door and not out away from the house? I'm not knocking ya.. just asking.



6" gutters and had to tie back into an underground drain that was next to the door


----------



## madrina

VinylHanger said:


> A one foot gutter is a big job? Man, you must charge some high prices to make a living doing those. :laughing:
> 
> 
> Yep. I think we have all been there. Hold nose, do job and slink away.
> 
> Of course, most of us don't take a picture of it.


You gotta read the whole convo. He's not bragging about the job, just sharing the fvukary of it.


----------



## TNTRenovate

madrina said:


> You gotta read the whole convo. He's not bragging about the job, just sharing the fvukary of it.


He was being sarcastic.


----------



## madrina

TNTSERVICES said:


> He was being sarcastic.


Ya don't say??


----------



## TNTRenovate

madrina said:


> Ya don't say??


No, I did say. You are slow on the uptake.


----------



## jlsconstruction

TNTSERVICES said:


> No, I did say. You are slow on the uptake.



Everything's a little slower down south


----------



## Okiecontractor

jlsconstruction said:


> Everything's a little slower down south


Especially the way we talk. And walk...


----------



## jlsconstruction

Okiecontractor said:


> Especially the way we talk. And walk...



Everything besides drive. You all drive really fast


----------



## NJGC




----------



## TNTRenovate

NJGC said:


>


Too many additions.


----------



## m1911

"Thanks for tunin' in..." LOL


----------



## jlsconstruction

madrina said:


> Ok guys!! And reg and amelia, here it is! The new and improved drywall slinger!!
> 
> This video only to be watched in sequence with the drywall corner spoon..
> Watch "The drywall slinger" on YouTube
> The drywall slinger: http://youtu.be/u02WUAplN5M



Is it cold?


----------



## madrina

jlsconstruction said:


> Is it cold?


dude, go back and watch the drywall spoon video and check out the dudes nipples. lol...


----------



## Youngin'

Haha that made my morning. I wonder if that technique works for blueskin adhesive as well....


----------



## TNTRenovate

madrina said:


> dude, go back and watch the drywall spoon video and check out the dudes nipples. lol...


I just can't stop watching yours. Screw going back and looking at his. :laughing:


----------



## 1985gt

Was the camera man smoking? I'm also still disappointed on the lack of shaky camera action.


----------



## TNTRenovate

I really wanted to make one about the drywall shovel. The next step in the evolution of the drywall spoon. Eventually working my up to the drywall backhoe.


----------



## 1985gt

Make sure to turn the bucket around so you can efficiently slap the mud on the wall, and smooth it properly. Also make sure to use a smooth edged bucket. A toothed one would make the finishing harder.


----------



## jlsconstruction

madrina said:


> dude, go back and watch the drywall spoon video and check out the dudes nipples. lol...



I usually don't check out guys boobs


----------



## Okiecontractor

jlsconstruction said:


> I usually don't check out guys boobs


If its a set of boobs i usually check them out.


----------



## danjann




----------



## heavy_d

That is just awesome. A piece of art!


----------



## Agility

danjann said:


>



This is one of the best ones yet!


----------



## CarpenterSFO

Agility said:


> This is one of the best ones yet!


Where does it go?


----------



## jb4211

CarpenterSFO said:


> Where does it go?


Into the wall.
The wall is obviously some electrically charged security feature like an electric fence. If someone touches the wall: bzzzzz ZAAAP!!! That'll learn 'em.


----------



## insane

At least it's neatly done:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Diamond D.

What's the problem?

It has the UL sticker on it. It must be OK. :thumbsup:

D.


----------



## madrina

1985gt said:


> Was the camera man smoking? I'm also still disappointed on the lack of shaky camera action.


I know I told him like 5 times he failed us.. and his response was I TRIED TO HOLD IT AS STILL AS POSSIBLE.! And I said NO DUDE THEY WANT IT SHAKEY! He's just a stand in camera man... he does foundations.. he doesnt know nothin bout quality filmin.


----------



## madrina

I'm really suprised no one has said anything about me pulling out the paint rig and calling it an air compressor..


----------



## Walraven

madrina said:


> I'm really suprised no one has said anything about me pulling out the paint rig and calling it an air compressor..


There were two major distractions... could have called a lawn mower a compressor an no one would of noticed


----------



## Diamond D.

I actually did noticed, but thought it was artistic license. 

D.


----------



## jb4211

Walraven said:


> There were two major distractions... could have called a lawn mower a compressor an no one would of noticed


Ok...let's be honest, they weren't "major" distractions. I'm not complaining or anything, just saying is all.


----------



## madrina

jb4211 said:


> Ok...let's be honest, they weren't "major" distractions. I'm not complaining or anything, just saying is all.


boooo boo! Tomatoes! Boo!!


----------



## Walraven

jb4211 said:


> Ok...let's be honest, they weren't "major" distractions. I'm not complaining or anything, just saying is all.


Anything more than a handfull is a waste..:whistling


----------



## m1911

madrina said:


> dude, go back and watch the drywall spoon video and check out the dudes nipples. lol...


I'll pass, thank you... :laughing:


----------



## Rio

Now I want to watch the drywall spoon video but don't want to wade through all of the posts to find it. Anyone know what page it's on?


----------



## mastersplinter

Page 98


----------



## madrina

id like some feed back on my beard. should i trim it a little?


----------



## m1911

madrina said:


> id like some feed back on my beard. should i trim it a little?


Trimmed is good...


----------



## JAH

Vinyl siding for soffit material, why not....


----------



## jlsconstruction

JAH said:


> Vinyl siding for soffit material, why not....



I see that a lot, I've also seen it vertical for skirting


----------



## JAH

jlsconstruction said:


> I see that a lot, I've also seen it vertical for skirting


Its a first for me. But I have seen vertical for skirting on trailers.


----------



## jb4211

Keeps everything uniform


----------



## jlsconstruction

JAH said:


> Its a first for me. But I have seen vertical for skirting on trailers.



But then I've seen people use soffit for siding, that one I never understood.


----------



## jb4211

jlsconstruction said:


> But then I've seen people use soffit for siding, that one I never understood.


My neighbor has vented soffit material on the side of his house. Try and take a picture tomorrow.

The previous neighbor had water coming in and asked me what I thought. I'm sure you can figure out the rest. It's still there due to sticker shock.


----------



## madrina

jlsconstruction said:


> Everything's a little slower down south


im just now seeing this. lol


----------



## jlsconstruction

madrina said:


> im just now seeing this. lol



I thought john was going to beat me after I said that.


----------



## Randy Bush

JAH said:


> Its a first for me. But I have seen vertical for skirting on trailers.


Really does not for that bad for trailer skirting. Holds up quite well.


----------



## mgb

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7KIFw2jZATU

What isn't wrong about this? 

Was waiting to see how far they were going to build on top of three vertical 2x6's.


----------



## Randy Bush

mgb said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7KIFw2jZATU
> 
> What isn't wrong about this?
> 
> Was waiting to see how far they were going to build on top of three vertical 2x6's.


Does not look like a bad job, but I for sure would of wanted more the 3 2x6s holding all that up.


----------



## Tinstaafl

jlsconstruction said:


> Non graspable hand rails.


Check with your inspector before you become a slave to that. I have a couple who swear that's only required if the stairs are a primary means of egress.


----------



## JFM constr

I am feeling some compassion .Guy doesn't know how to build steps and seems cannot find anyone to teach him . maybe he cannot read ,so he cannot google and watch the a short how to demo . man this is sad ,real sad . Also wondering what other building knowledge is lacking on his projects . plus-what waiste of wood and time


----------



## slowsol

and that pic looks like it's from 1995.


----------



## TNTRenovate

Youngin' said:


> That first and last step is a doozy and is that 1x4 for the rail?


Going up isn't going to be the issue, it's when that is the last step that you have a really big problem.


----------



## jlsconstruction

Tinstaafl said:


> Check with your inspector before you become a slave to that. I have a couple who swear that's only required if the stairs are a primary means of egress.



I still wouldn't make them so you can't grasp them like that.


----------



## CarpenterSFO

Tinstaafl said:


> Check with your inspector before you become a slave to that. I have a couple who swear that's only required if the stairs are a primary means of egress.


Hmm. I think I'll remain a slave to it.


----------



## river rider

CarpenterSFO said:


> Hmm. I think I'll remain a slave to it.


Yeah, just good practice to follow. And minimizes any potential for liability or warranty claims down the road.


----------



## TNTRenovate

It's common practice around here.


----------



## jb4211

I hate random riser heights...period. It never seems to fail: even if I know about it, I end up tripping at some point.


----------



## Rio

*Whoops!*

Love to know the story behind this, saw it at the construction site at the nearby campus where one of the most complex concrete and steel structures I've ever seen is going up.


----------



## madrina

JFM constr said:


> I am feeling some compassion .Guy doesn't know how to build steps and seems cannot find anyone to teach him . maybe he cannot read ,so he cannot google and watch the a short how to demo . man this is sad ,real sad . Also wondering what other building knowledge is lacking on his projects . plus-what waiste of wood and time


DUDE if the pre made steps from home depot dont fit in the area where you want them, then what the heck is he supposed to do? I mean geez. he doesnt get paid to move that one brick out of the way. Id love to see how those bad boys are secured to the deck... holy moly:thumbup: and he showcased this on his website? aw.. hims proud of that job. 

whoever knows where this house is PLEASE GO INSTALL a hidden camera across the street and we will run a live feed right to this site. Please!


----------



## Walraven

Last two are gold:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Calidecks

Tinstaafl said:


> Check with your inspector before you become a slave to that. I have a couple who swear that's only required if the stairs are a primary means of egress.


I never get called on it. However my composite railing I always use has finger indents, which may be considered graspable. It's also in the Means of Egress section of the IRC. You may be on to something here. I'm going to look into it further.


----------



## CarpenterSFO

Californiadecks said:


> I never get called on it. However my composite railing I always use has finger indents, which may be considered graspable. It's also in the Means of Egress section of the IRC. You may be on to something here. I'm going to look into it further.


I believe those are Type II handrails, allowed in building code section 1012.3, as an exception allowed for group R3 (and a few others).

As far as the "primary means of egress", the California Building Code (which is almost exactly the IBC in that section) doesn't mention such a thing, and the handrail section makes no reference to a special case.

Other states have different codes, of course.


----------



## Calidecks

CarpenterSFO said:


> I believe those are Type II handrails, allowed in building code section 1012.3, as an exception allowed for group R3 (and a few others).
> 
> As far as the "primary means of egress", the California Building Code (which is almost exactly the IBC in that section) doesn't mention such a thing, and the handrail section makes no reference to a special case.
> 
> Other states have different codes, of course.


But wouldn't it be about the egress by default, because it's in the Means of Egress chapter of the crc/irc


----------



## Calidecks

I don't use the CBC, I go by the CRC.


----------



## asgoodasdead

no pictures, but strip mall going up in my town. my dad bid the framing and was underbid by an all Spanish cash crew by $25k. last week they decided to raise and sheet the 16' high exterior walls with no slab poured and no interior walls holding anything together. didn't brace properly. BOOM CRASH walls came down over night. drove by yesterday to see the carnage. building inspector was there with the contractor and owner. get what you pay for.


----------



## mikeswoods

asgoodasdead said:


> no pictures, but strip mall going up in my town. my dad bid the framing and was underbid by an all Spanish cash crew by $25k. last week they decided to raise and sheet the 16' high exterior walls with no slab poured and no interior walls holding anything together. didn't brace properly. BOOM CRASH walls came down over night. drove by yesterday to see the carnage. building inspector was there with the contractor and owner. get what you pay for.



Sour grapes---You guys wanted to over charge by $24,000:laughing:

That must make you feel good---


----------



## asgoodasdead

mikeswoods said:


> Sour grapes---You guys wanted to over charge by $24,000:laughing:
> 
> That must make you feel good---


my dad actually knows the framer and when he was told he underbid him by $25k he called him and was like "how the hell did you price it?!" he had the plans open and was like "what about this? didn't you see this? this here is a time sucker blah blah blah" and the other guys response was "ohhhhh I didn't see that" to everything and said he just flipped through the plans real quick and took the square foot number and times it by x amount of dollars. but there's a good 4,000 square feet of framing that's not accounted for in the square foot number on the plan.


----------



## CarpenterSFO

Californiadecks said:


> But wouldn't it be about the egress by default, because it's in the Means of Egress chapter of the crc/irc


Absolutely. Now point out a set of stairs that isn't a means of egress, from somewhere. That's why we build stairs, right?


----------



## CarpenterSFO

Californiadecks said:


> I don't use the CBC, I go by the CRC.


Sure, don't we all, when we can? But the residential codes are essentially cheat sheets for the building codes, and are never less strict, as far as I know.

Edit: Or how-to guides, maybe.


----------



## Calidecks

CarpenterSFO said:


> Sure, don't we all, when we can? But the residential codes are essentially cheat sheets for the building codes, and are never less strict, as far as I know.
> 
> Edit: Or how-to guides, maybe.


Actually I believe the cbc is more directed towards multi family and commercial isn't it?


----------



## CarpenterSFO

Californiadecks said:


> Actually I believe the cbc is more directed towards multi family and commercial isn't it?


The Building Code covers everything, top to bottom; the RC provides prescriptions for the relatively simple requirements of small residential building (but remains consistent with the BC). Anything engineered depends on the BC.

That's my understanding, anyway. Maybe Andy has something to say.


----------



## Calidecks

CarpenterSFO said:


> The Building Code covers everything, top to bottom; the RC provides prescriptions for the relatively simple requirements of small residential building (but remains consistent with the BC). Anything engineered depends on the BC.
> 
> That's my understanding, anyway. Maybe Andy has something to say.


I've never had them bring out the cbc at the building department it's always been the crc with the stuff I normally build. However both are based from the irc I believe.


----------



## m1911

You don't need a code book to tell you this chit is unsafe...
:laughing:


----------



## JBriggs

livingsoulsdie said:


> Why is it not helpful? Surly in your lifetime you have done something wrong and learned from your mistakes. :cheesygri


If you haven't your a better man than I. Hopefully you weren't charging someone to "learn" though!


----------



## TNTRenovate

m1911 said:


> You don't need a code book to tell you this chit is unsafe...
> :laughing:


At least the spindle spacing is up to code.


----------



## m1911

Guns don't kill people... stairs built by hacks do...


----------



## madrina

aaahhhh haahahhh m911 dat funny.


----------



## madrina

are yal trying to see if stair height is a code? please God tell me you know that. Anything that we are accustomed to doing is a code... even stepping. But Really... who would build that like that? And who would pay for it?


----------



## madrina

asgoodasdead said:


> no pictures, but strip mall going up in my town. my dad bid the framing and was underbid by an all Spanish cash crew by $25k. last week they decided to raise and sheet the 16' high exterior walls with no slab poured and no interior walls holding anything together. didn't brace properly. BOOM CRASH walls came down over night. drove by yesterday to see the carnage. building inspector was there with the contractor and owner. get what you pay for.


you know the rules man... no picture no post:laughing:


----------



## m1911

madrina said:


> are yal trying to see if stair height is a code? please God tell me you know that. Anything that we are accustomed to doing is a code... even stepping. But Really... *who would build that like that? And who would pay for it?*



A hack. :bangin: A clueless home owner. :confused1: It's a dangerous combination. :wheelchair:


----------



## m1911

asgoodasdead said:


> no pictures, but strip mall going up in my town. my dad bid the framing and was underbid by an all *Spanish* cash crew by $25k. last week they decided to raise and sheet the 16' high exterior walls with no slab poured and no interior walls holding anything together. didn't brace properly. BOOM CRASH walls came down over night. drove by yesterday to see the carnage. building inspector was there with the contractor and owner. get what you pay for.


Probably Spanish speaking, but I doubt they were from Spain.


----------



## Dmitry

heavy_d said:


> Another local deck builder here: Can you spot it?
> Not naming his site, but for those of you who know how, I encourage you to browse his gallery and spot code violations in each and every deck he built. My lord.


How does he pass inspections???


----------



## asgoodasdead

can someone explain what's wrong with that deck? I must be missing something.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

asgoodasdead said:


> can someone explain what's wrong with that deck? I must be missing something.



Check out the first step...

The hand rail isn't graspable either. Both are code violations.


----------



## Calidecks

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> Check out the first step...
> 
> The hand rail isn't graspable either. Both are code violations.


I'm just wondering if they were planning to pour a landing at one time.


----------



## jlsconstruction

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> Check out the first step...
> 
> The hand rail isn't graspable either. Both are code violations.



No ventilation either, it's ugly, and I hate decks on the front of houses. Not saying I've never done it with a small budget, but not my taste


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

Californiadecks said:


> I'm just wondering if they were planning to pour a landing at one time.



Quite possible. I need to take a picture of the bottom step at the house were doing a kitchen remodel at. I'll try and remember to get one tomorrow. It's pretty interesting...

I wouldn't want to build the steps on it.


----------



## JFM constr

Californiadecks said:


> I'm just wondering if they were planning to pour a landing at one time.


maybe but that does top explain the top step .


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

JFM constr said:


> maybe but that does top explain the top step .



Maybe the bottom explains the top. They just put the steps a little too high up... Lol


----------



## asgoodasdead

ventilation is what I noticed, but you can't see the other side of the deck so who knows. didn't notice the hand rail. first step looks like crap, but is it higher than 19"? that's the code, right?


----------



## river rider

asgoodasdead said:


> ventilation is what I noticed, but you can't see the other side of the deck so who knows. didn't notice the hand rail. first step looks like crap, but is it higher than 19"? that's the code, right?


WHOA- OOO Try 7.75 max, and with in 3/8" of any other riser. 19"???? --- STAIRS!


----------



## jlsconstruction

river rider said:


> WHOA- OOO Try 7.75 max, and with in 3/8" of any other riser. 19"???? --- STAIRS!



He's joking


----------



## asgoodasdead

river rider said:


> WHOA- OOO Try 7.75 max, and with in 3/8" of any other riser. 19"???? --- STAIRS!


I'm confusing my codes. I've also never built a set of stairs in my life.


----------



## river rider

Thanks. I'm glad. I had a safety lady give me hard time because I had a rolling scaf set up with big first step. Limit was 19" (maybe?) I thought he was confusing codes or something.


----------



## Calidecks

And in commercial there can be no more than 3/16" in the riser differences. Just thought I'd throw that out there.


----------



## asgoodasdead

river rider said:


> Thanks. I'm glad. I had a safety lady give me hard time because I had a rolling scaf set up with big first step. Limit was 19" (maybe?) I thought he was confusing codes or something.


yeah any step up greater than 19" requires a handrail. that's what I was thinking with the first step on the stairs. I know risers have to be uniform but forgot if first step counts as a riser.


----------



## Calidecks

asgoodasdead said:


> yeah any step up greater than 19" requires a handrail. that's what I was thinking with the first step on the stairs. I know risers have to be uniform but forgot if first step counts as a riser.


It's four or more risers, require a handrail. You must count the deck as a riser too, if you step up to your deck.

R311.7.7 IRC


----------



## Calidecks

asgoodasdead said:


> yeah any step up greater than 19" requires a handrail. that's what I was thinking with the first step on the stairs. I know risers have to be uniform but forgot if first step counts as a riser.


There are exceptions for the first step that allow for grade changes.


----------



## JFM constr

Californiadecks said:


> Thier are exceptions for the first step that allow for grade changes.


you crack me up .with a little more input we can approve these stairs and move onto the next set .
i did actual get nailed for this once .client was putting in flagstone so i put an extra 2" on first step . I get a call that inspector said I did do the job right and now she knows nothing about flagstone and i look stupid . Fixed moved on ,bruised pride and all.


----------



## SouthonBeach

I want to know if the meter reader carries a ladder to read that power meter. It looks a little high off the ground. 
That first and last step is going to trip up a lot of people.


----------



## Lugnut1968

Dmitry said:


> How does he pass inspections???


Don't know about where you are but decks around my area are only inspected in new construction. The pic seems to be an existing house, so maybe no inspection was needed in that area either.



Californiadecks said:


> And in commercial there can be no more than 3/16" in the riser differences. Just thought I'd throw that out there.


For here there can't be more than 1/4" in riser difference even in residential and no riser can be greater than 7 1/2". (or that's how it was 8 years ago - not doing any decks or framing this go round :no: )


----------



## Lugnut1968

Wait a second...

Just downloaded the pic, I know that one side is on top of the 4x4 but is the right hand side only barely sitting on that paver? Sheshhhh :blink:


----------



## Calidecks

Lugnut1968 said:


> Don't know about where you are but decks around my area are only inspected in new construction. The pic seems to be an existing house, so maybe no inspection was needed in that area either.
> 
> 
> 
> For here there can't be more than 1/4" in riser difference even in residential and no riser can be greater than 7 1/2". (or that's how it was 8 years ago - not doing any decks or framing this go round :no: )


Then your muni isn't going by the irc. Which is unusual, because for decks most munis don't pay to have there own code book written up, especially smaller cities.


----------



## Lugnut1968

Californiadecks said:


> Then your muni isn't going by the irc. Which is unusual, because for decks most munis don't pay to have there own code book written up, especially smaller cities.


Well.. most of the County Comissioners and City Council folks around here were huge drunks back in the day.. maybe they got tired of busting their drunk arses on steps :whistling..

..but as Kermit says.. that ain't none of my business :thumbsup:


----------



## Calidecks

Lugnut1968 said:


> Well.. most of the County Comissioners and City Council folks around here were huge drunks back in the day.. maybe they got tired of busting their drunk arses on steps :whistling..
> 
> ..but as Kermit says.. that ain't none of my business :thumbsup:


Oh I can relate to drunk. :laughing:


----------



## m1911

Californiadecks said:


> Oh I can relate to drunk. :laughing:


me too!:drink::drink::drink:


----------



## TNTRenovate

Californiadecks said:


> There are exceptions for the first step that allow for grade changes.


Not here...or at least depends on which inspector you get. I had one fail me for grade issue on the first step last year. 

I also failed when I left an extra 1/2" for customer to fill with pea gravel. He was going to do it himself. He had the pile not 15' from the deck ready to go. Insurrection inspector walks up ours his tape on the two risers and then on the first riser. Looked at me said you failed. I asked why. He told me the no greater than speech. I told him the plan, which has always gotten me passed, he said no good. It had to be complete at the time of inspection. I even pointed to the l pile. I then asked if I could grade it real quick, nope.

These inspectors can be difficult around here.


----------



## Calidecks

TNTSERVICES said:


> Not here...or at least depends on which inspector you get. I had one fail me for grade issue on the first step last year.
> 
> I also failed when I left an extra 1/2" for customer to fill with pea gravel. He was going to do it himself. He had the pile not 15' from the deck ready to go. Insurrection inspector walks up ours his tape on the two risers and then on the first riser. Looked at me said you failed. I asked why. He told me the no greater than speech. I told him the plan, which has always gotten me passed, he said no good. It had to be complete at the time of inspection. I even pointed to the l pile. I then asked if I could grade it real quick, nope.
> 
> These inspectors can be difficult around here.


This is why I carry the code book with me and the relevant pages bookmarked. You can ask him to give you the code for which it violates. Some things you have to fight. I agree most of the time you should just do what he wants but there are time I'm landing on a driveway I absolutely will fight it before I jackhammer up a driveway.


----------



## TNTRenovate

Californiadecks said:


> This is why I carry the code book with me and the relevant pages bookmarked. You can ask him to give you the code for which it violates. Some things you have to fight. I agree most of the time you should just do what he wants but there are time I'm landing on a driveway I absolutely will fight it before I jackhammer up a driveway.


I have. The guy is a prick. Shakes his head and says appeal it. Luckily the older guy gave me his card and told me to ask for him from now on. I have, and so far so good.

The last few have gone smooth. We missed a few nails on the hangers. He culls have failed us but just said take care of it before you close it up. He said looking at the way we build stuff he had nothing to worry about.


----------



## mnld

Not sure this quite fits here, but it belongs on a wall of shame somewhere. The perfect mid size sedan, not quite ready for a sports car, but the full four door Volare was just too big.


----------



## Okiecontractor

mnld said:


> Not sure this quite fits here, but it belongs on a wall of shame somewhere. The perfect mid size sedan, not quite ready for a sports car, but the full four door Volare was just too big.


I would love to see the driver of that car.


----------



## mnld

Okiecontractor said:


> I would love to see the driver of that car.


Yeah, I sat in the parking lot for awhile and he never showed.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

Here's the steps Mike. How would you do this to code? I'm not too educated on the bottom riser issue you were talking about. I thought it had to be the same.


----------



## Diamond D.

Around here that riser is OK, however the AHJ might have a problem with the gaps in the railing and the open risers.

D.


----------



## JFM constr

i believe when i had to do that inspector said find the medium -which is what you did .because of the danger/clutze of the situation i would wanted to have designed a hand rail that was easy to grab . extended it out a bit also . that first step could throw an ankle or a whole body for that matter .having something to grab would be good for shifting weight off an ankle .
this isn't a great example but it shows a handrail that starts before the first riser .also has a handgrip .


----------



## maxwage

Former boss set posts too low on a cantilever deck and this was an end post.. this was the donkeys solution. His son and I suggested digging it out and redoing.. nope. This was acceptable to him. 

HO called him out, he eventually wedged some custom shims in there and scabbed a 2x8 on the side to hide it.

Sad thing is he used to be the premier dock/deck builder in my region... too old and pilled out to care anymore.

I'm gonna fill the void he's leaving in the higher end deck market.


----------



## maxwage

Another pic for reference. Needless to say, this is the last job I worked for him.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

By the way, it's not our work. Just a house we are working at.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

Diamond D. said:


> Around here that riser is OK, however the AHJ might have a problem with the gaps in the railing and the open risers.
> 
> D.



Cool. Yeah, the stairs are nothing we are working on. But the other picture made me think I should snap a photo and ask just in case we have to deal with that on one of our jobs.


----------



## Irishslave

Californiadecks said:


> And in commercial there can be no more than 3/16" in the riser differences. Just thought I'd throw that out there.


Man mine are so dead nuts....they don't vary more than 1/16...my socks are thicker than that......I wish I could figure out how to post pictures here on CT....give you a look at Irish's astonishing work....I'm going to try soon....then you'll be wanting to recruit me...sorry Mike too old for that kind of travel/life change 

First thing I do when figuring is examine the grade...so I know what final adjustment must be made 

this looks to me like an HD pre-cut set that somebody tried to make work..I'm waiting for someone to cobble 2 or 3 together for a long run....now that should be funny....not


----------



## Calidecks

Irishslave said:


> Man mine are so dead nuts....they don't vary more than 1/16...my socks are thicker than that......I wish I could figure out how to post pictures here on CT....give you a look at Irish's astonishing work....I'm going to try soon....then you'll be wanting to recruit me...sorry Mike too old for that kind of travel/life change
> 
> First thing I do when figuring is examine the grade...so I know what final adjustment must be made
> 
> this looks to me like an HD pre-cut set that somebody tried to make work..I'm waiting for someone to cobble 2 or 3 together for a long run....now that should be funny....not


I'd pay a premium not only for your talent but a sense of humor is an absolute requirement on my jobs. I think you would be a perfect fit. :laughing: if you can't make me laugh you have to go.


----------



## madrina

Found these online..


----------



## Anthill

madrina said:


> Found these online..


:laughing: you spend too much time online

that hard hat takes the cake!


----------



## packer_rich

madrina said:


> Found these online..


I don't think those ear plugs will reach


----------



## heavy_d

Aw there's even steps to get out of the pool in front of the bridge.


----------



## madrina

heavy_d said:


> Aw there's even steps to get out of the pool in front of the bridge.


I didn't see that.. that's even funnier.


----------



## NYgutterguy

The rabbi asked if there is anything i could do....My answer hire a better archi and pray for warmer weather :laughing:


----------



## A&E Exteriors

NYgutterguy said:


> The rabbi asked if there is anything i could do....My answer hire a better archi and pray for warmer weather :laughing:


Heat cables? Best solution i can think of.


----------



## NYgutterguy

A&E Exteriors said:


> Heat cables? Best solution i can think of.



What I told the GC. Just a crazy amount of ice from very little snow. Told him when I put them up good luck with the ice


----------



## JFM constr

NYgutterguy said:


> The rabbi asked if there is anything i could do....My answer hire a better archi and pray for warmer weather :laughing:


have to ask if the window shows any leaking. that is amazing .if water does get in any crack and freezes that crack grows .that is tough situation . great example of what not to do.


----------



## NYgutterguy

JFM constr said:


> have to ask if the window shows any leaking. that is amazing .if water does get in any crack and freezes that crack grows .that is tough situation . great example of what not to do.



Place is brand new. Not leaking yet. But it will lol


----------



## Randy Bush

Is this that dumb one you just guttered?


----------



## NYgutterguy

Yea that's her. I Couldn't wait till the first snow to see the disaster that they created...plenty of warning was given. Gonna throw up some cables in the spring. They build anything they want here. Rules don't apply.


----------



## john5mt

What do you do with something like that except rebuild it. How the heck can someone go to school for that long and get a degree in building design and do stupid crap like that.


----------



## SelectDecks

Just gonna build me a mini wall to support this here deck. Beam splice, what in the sam hill is that? Beam overhang, never heard such thang 

Done in city limits too, including a 'deck review', no joke...err maybe it is


----------



## asgoodasdead

plus it looks like hell


----------



## jlsconstruction

They could have at least put the railing on straight


----------



## Calidecks

Killer doesn't see a problem. :laughing:


----------



## SelectDecks

Other than the knee wall not being PT which it looks to me like it is....that killer


----------



## heavy_d

I bet if you went to the end where the ladder is leaning and had a couple guys push REAL hard, you just might tip over those knee walls :clap:


----------



## m1911

heavy_d said:


> I bet if you went to the end where the ladder is leaning and had a couple guys push REAL hard, you just might tip over those knee walls :clap:


Some diagonal bracing will take care of that... :laughing:


----------



## jb4211

I have a hard time believing that is finished.


----------



## brhokel606

SelectDecks said:


> Just gonna build me a mini wall to support this here deck. Beam splice, what in the sam hill is that? Beam overhang, never heard such thang
> 
> Done in city limits too, including a 'deck review', no joke...err maybe it is


I get the deck, it could, I repeat, could look nice but sure looks like a DIY special to me. Why wouldn't you just finish the block to the bottom of the deck instead of rotting wall? Price in material would be dang near the same, granted laying block is not really DIY but I sure have seensome great fail attempts. The beam over hang is architectural! LOL


----------



## Rio

E-ticket balcony shoring on a mid rise in Tijuana


----------



## asgoodasdead

do you expect any better in Tijuana?


----------



## sunkist

Rio said:


> E-ticket balcony shoring on a mid rise in Tijuana


These are the same people we hire here in the u.s to build homes


----------



## m1911

sunkist said:


> These are the same people we hire here in the u.s to build homes


It's better than the other way around... :laughing:


----------



## madrina

jb4211 said:


> I have a hard time believing that is finished.


Ya. It's finished. Didn't you see the bows?. HELLO.


----------



## Frank Castle

madrina said:


> Ya. It's finished. Didn't you see the bows?. .....


Exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## jb4211

I still don't think it's finished. Although, I do like the bows.

I can't imagine how they'll finish it, but there is a 6x6 on the left for some reason, it doesn't appear to be under the beam.


----------



## madrina

Cantilever rule... it don't matter...


----------



## SelectDecks

I'll drive past today and see how it progressed over the weekend since this has become such a popular topic....sucker might be on the ground by now


----------



## SelectDecks

No pics yet but starting a job tomorrow...deck collapse, people were injured etc. Assumed ledger failure but couldn't believe what happened. 
The deck actually pulled the rim joist to the house off the floor joists. Deck laying on the ground with ledger board fastened securely to the house rim joist...blew my mind. 

I'll post pics tomorrow


----------



## JAH

...


----------



## JAH

Found this pic online.


----------



## SelectDecks

Purdy


----------



## JAH

SelectDecks said:


> Purdy


Someone has a eye for proportions. :laughing:


----------



## SelectDecks

And color


----------



## Nick R

Good thing they used this plastic casing here in the basement, wouldn't want it to get moisture damage.


----------



## madrina

Nice miter cut there.


----------



## Easy Gibson

You know, you people are constantly complaining about stifling government regulation, but then the second you get a whiff of the free market in action, it's "oh look at this crazy thing these crazy Mexicans are doing!" or "Look at this wacky balcony with the crooked bows on it!"

Pick a side, you flip floppers!


----------



## asgoodasdead

SelectDecks said:


> No pics yet but starting a job tomorrow...deck collapse, people were injured etc. Assumed ledger failure but couldn't believe what happened.
> The deck actually pulled the rim joist to the house off the floor joists. Deck laying on the ground with ledger board fastened securely to the house rim joist...blew my mind.
> 
> I'll post pics tomorrow


was there no sheathing between the ledger and rimboard?


----------



## Easy Gibson

SelectDecks, post some pictures if you can. I've always heard that that happens but I've never seen it in person and I have a really hard time picturing it. How big was the deck? How terrible was the nailing from joists to the rim? None of their anchors hit sill plates or went into joists? No sheathing? How many people were on that deck?

So many questions.


----------



## brhokel606

I always hit the joist when I install the ledger board, any other way is just taking a chance of failure.


----------



## jb4211

SelectDecks said:


> No pics yet but starting a job tomorrow...deck collapse, people were injured etc. Assumed ledger failure but couldn't believe what happened.
> The deck actually pulled the rim joist to the house off the floor joists. Deck laying on the ground with ledger board fastened securely to the house rim joist...blew my mind.
> 
> I'll post pics tomorrow


I'm surprised you've never seen that before. There are tons of pictures like that on the net. Which is why decks are required to be securely fastened to the floor joists.


----------



## SelectDecks

jb4211 said:


> I'm surprised you've never seen that before. There are tons of pictures like that on the net. Which is why decks are required to be securely fastened to the floor joists.


Nope never. The large majority of deck failures occur at the ledger connection but what we typically see is the ledger rotting/weakening and then everything going boom from there. We build almost everything free standing but when we're attaching to the existing structure it's typically a poured crawlspace so we don't deal with attaching to house rim joists too often. 

The house rim joist has the house sheathing to kind of protect it from the elements whereas the deck ledger is dependent on the flashing know how of the people building it. So I can't see this being very common...but if there are tons of pics on the net it must be true :whistling :wallbash:

I'm just going to stay away from the hold down discussion


----------



## jb4211

James, I'm not sure where you're located. 

Maybe I'm more aware because of the countless deck failures on the Jersey Shore. I'm in Philly so I get the same news. Those decks happen to fail at the rim joist connection, but they also had tons of people partying.

Just Google "deck failures" and you'll see all of the pictures. There's always injuries, and unfortunately, there has been fatalities.

Jon


----------



## JFM constr

you didn't read this through . yes rim joint connections fail but to pull the ledger with it -now this I want to see .why ,what and how .


----------



## m1911

Californiadecks said:


> *Our meters are checked by satellite.* It's a big problem out here for the tin foil hat dudes. No offense Irish. :laughing:


That's so they can charge more for peak hours.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

Unfortunately I know the guy who did this deck system. If you an call it a system... Pipe cut in half, screwed to the joists, caulked on the underside to prevent water from making it by (yeah that didn't work). Beaded soffit laying between the two pipes to catch the water in between the joists.

His end treatment isn't working at all. Soffit clipped into the gutter and bent over but not sealed anywhere.

We are trying to fix it...


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

Can't edit in the app and add photos... Maybe this one will be right.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker




----------



## jlsconstruction

Knock it down Travis


----------



## jb4211

Travis, when I look at those pictures, I can't help but think, why??

Why go through all that trouble to try and make a water catching system when there are numerous systems available that are more efficient and aesthetically appealing??


----------



## JFM constr

wow so creative . i would suspect the designer has a tendency to over think things . this has to be a learning lesson for him .all the work he did and then have it fail .it is even ugly .


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

jlsconstruction said:


> Knock it down Travis



Just talked Dad and the client into it. We are doing the EPDM system from deck magazine. I hated the idea of a bandaid over a bandaid over a bandaid.

This way we can do it right and be done. Client has already wasted so much money on the other guy with his repeated attempts to fix it. I didn't want us to join the list and Dad agreed as did the client. 

http://www.contractortalk.com/f50/under-deck-drainage-82228/


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

jb4211 said:


> Travis, when I look at those pictures, I can't help but think, why??
> 
> Why go through all that trouble to try and make a water catching system when there are numerous systems available that are more efficient and aesthetically appealing??



Money. And don't hire a hack... It's just awful... I'll get more photos and post when I get home tonight. It's laughable.


----------



## jlsconstruction

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> Just talked Dad and the client into it. We are doing the EPDM system from deck magazine. I hated the idea of a bandaid over a bandaid over a bandaid.
> 
> This way we can do it right and be done. Client has already wasted so much money on the other guy with his repeated attempts to fix it. I didn't want us to join the list and Dad agreed as did the client.
> 
> http://www.contractortalk.com/f50/under-deck-drainage-82228/



Certainteed makes a nice looking under deck system. It looks like bead board.


----------



## NYgutterguy

jlsconstruction said:


> Certainteed makes a nice looking under deck system. It looks like bead board.



I've posted this few times but I think you're referring to this ? Did my house with it


----------



## jlsconstruction

NYgutterguy said:


> I've posted this few times but I think you're referring to this ? Did my house with it
> View attachment 147802



Yup, I actually was going to ask you to post a picture. I've only used it once, but I'm sure I'll use it a few more times.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

jlsconstruction said:


> Certainteed makes a nice looking under deck system. It looks like bead board.



How's the cost per sq ft? Dry snap or whatever it's called is really expensive. Plus this client already has the bead board for the ceiling.


----------



## NYgutterguy

The one I used is dry snap. I did it a while ago and haven't used again since. Was about 3.00 a foot back then. They haven an online calculator to figure it out at drysnap.com


----------



## jlsconstruction

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> How's the cost per sq ft? Dry snap or whatever it's called is really expensive. Plus this client already has the bead board for the ceiling.



I forget off the top of my head, I don't remember it being outrageous.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

The 45 mil EPDM is cheaper than that. And since they already have soffit for underneath it makes sense to go this route IMO.


----------



## TaylorMadeAB

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> The 45 mil EPDM is cheaper than that. And since they already have soffit for underneath it makes sense to go this route IMO.



You lay that over the joists with a sag in between each joist bay, correct?


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

TaylorMadeCon said:


> You lay that over the joists with a sag in between each joist bay, correct?



Correct. With self sealing tape such as Vycor on top of the joists to seal the seams as well as screw penetrations. This is my first time using this system.


----------



## jb4211

CertainTeed System


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

TaylorMadeCon said:


> You lay that over the joists with a sag in between each joist bay, correct?



Correct. With self sealing tape such as Vycor on top of the joists to seal the seams as well as screw penetrations. This is my first time using this system.


----------



## madrina

m1911 said:


> I said two nails and a bead of construction adhesive per shingle... :laughing:


I thought we decided to use two nails and just spit on it.


----------



## madrina

NYgutterguy said:


> I've posted this few times but I think you're referring to this ? Did my house with it
> View attachment 147802



CT Reunion 2015 scheduled at nygutterguys house! All in favor tweek my....thanks button.


----------



## madrina

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> View attachment 147698
> View attachment 147706


So he caulked the UNDER side of the deck? To keep the water in? Hmm


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

madrina said:


> So he caulked the UNDER side of the deck? To keep the water in? Hmm



Yes he did. That didn't quite work...


----------



## m1911

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> Yes he did. That didn't quite work...


Should have sprayed foam on the entire underside :laughing::laughing:


----------



## NYgutterguy

madrina said:


> CT Reunion 2015 scheduled at nygutterguys house! All in favor tweek my....thanks button.


Looks like its just you and I Madrina :whistling
Swimwear is optional:thumbsup:


----------



## 1985gt

m1911 said:


> Should have sprayed foam on the entire underside :laughing::laughing:


Everyone knows spray foam is water proof! :laughing:


----------



## 1985gt

madrina said:


> CT Reunion 2015 scheduled at nygutterguys house! All in favor tweek my....thanks button.


Swing by and pick me up. I'll bring the margaritas :thumbsup:



madrina said:


> So he caulked the UNDER side of the deck? To keep the water in? Hmm



I've heard plumbers putty works best.:whistling


----------



## madrina

Got us another one..


----------



## madrina

1985... did you know you can go right over the gravel?


----------



## Diamond D.

Built in drain field. :whistling

D.


----------



## 1985gt

madrina said:


> 1985... did you know you can go right over the gravel?


You can... but not like that! :laughing:

They clearly did not use enough "tar". At least the tear off is easy! 



madrina said:


> Got us another one..


You made me do it! I was not a popular person Monday morning. Bonus points will be award on this picture if you can point out the 3 things that make this job possibly one of the worst tear off ever.


----------



## Framer87

1985gt said:


> You can... but not like that! :laughing:
> 
> They clearly did not use enough "tar". At least the tear off is easy!
> 
> 
> 
> You made me do it! I was not a popular person Monday morning. Bonus points will be award on this picture if you can point out the 3 things that make this job possibly one of the worst tear off ever.


Are you sure you're on the roof... or digging out your skating rink?


----------



## 1985gt

Little bit of both as cold as its been!


----------



## Keeyter

Another demo from a leaking shower pan. Torpedo levels add structure now


----------



## Fingersmasher

Just cut the brick around it and mud it in. It'll be fine.


----------



## Okiecontractor

No pictures but my sister had a daisy of a builder. She is too far away from me for me to have helped or even check on it as it was being built. 

House started smelling.... no traps or vents on plumbing. 

The house is either always hot or cold... Unit is undersized. 

Absolutely no ventilation in the attic.... black mold growing. This is a house that was built approx 3 yrs ago.


----------



## PatChap

BamBamm5144 said:


> And you guys said roofing was easy. Two nails per shingle.


Never seen two, these days it seems like we have the opposite problem around here. Everyone thinks you need 6-10nails per shingle, in Ontario with our crazy high winds:laughing:


----------



## heavy_d

Keeyter where exactly is the first photo taken of? The pan? I cant picture where that fits. Whats with the mesh tape all over the place?


----------



## Keeyter

heavy_d said:


> Keeyter where exactly is the first photo taken of? The pan? I cant picture where that fits. Whats with the mesh tape all over the place?


Yep that was the pan. A five inch thick pan with the liner against the subfloor. No pre pitch and the level was next to the drain. 

The mesh is the tile backing it was four layers thick for whatever reason. Fiberboard on the walls with schluter strips in the vertical corners . pan liner turned up two inches


----------



## madrina

1985gt said:


> You can... but not like that! :laughing:
> 
> They clearly did not use enough "tar". At least the tear off is easy!
> 
> 
> 
> You made me do it! I was not a popular person Monday morning. Bonus points will be award on this picture if you can point out the 3 things that make this job possibly one of the worst tear off ever.


Ooo ooo. I guess they glued between the layers, they tapered towards the middle? It's cold and wet?


----------



## 1985gt

madrina said:


> Ooo ooo. I guess they glued between the layers, they tapered towards the middle? It's cold and wet?


Spray foam to the tongue and grove deck, Conduits on the roof deck, It's a club house for a trailer park. 

1/2 Point awarded for the cold. I hear Texas is nice this time of year :laughing:


----------



## m2akita

BamBamm5144 said:


> And you guys said roofing was easy. Two nails per shingle.


What the heck they using the 2nd nail for? Hate it when guys waste material!!!:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## SouthonBeach

*The Wall Of SHAME!*



m2akita said:


> What the heck they using the 2nd nail for? Hate it when guys waste material!!!:laughing::laughing::laughing:



Geeez I've been doing shingles all wrong I thought those little black strips held it all together... I didn't know it needed 2 nails also.


----------



## madrina

SouthonBeach said:


> Geeez I've been doing shingles all wrong I thought those little black strips held it all together... I didn't know it needed 2 nails also.


Omg, what a hack! You have to spit on it too. The black strip doesn't work by itself.


----------



## madrina

Fingersmasher said:


> View attachment 149354
> View attachment 149362
> 
> 
> Just cut the brick around it and mud it in. It'll be fine.


What exactly would you say that pole is doing hanging out of the house like that.


----------



## m1911

madrina said:


> Omg, what a hack! You have to spit on it too. The black strip doesn't work by itself.


:laughing:


----------



## SouthonBeach

*The Wall Of SHAME!*



madrina said:


> Omg, what a hack! You have to spit on it too. The black strip doesn't work by itself.



That's why they haven't been sticking well.................... :laughing:


----------



## Randy Bush

found this today while helping my sister on a rental she owns.Needless to say I will be doing some rewiring for her.


----------



## Randy Bush

And this one is from a current job I am doing residing the house. boxes will get cut in on of the outside lites and plugs as I side.


----------



## m1911

Randy Bush said:


> found this today while helping my sister on a rental she owns.Needless to say I will be doing some rewiring for her.


What's the problem? Power gets from point A to point B. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## TaylorMadeAB

Randy Bush said:


> found this today while helping my sister on a rental she owns.Needless to say I will be doing some rewiring for her.



Ya that is nuts... People sure can be dumb.


----------



## Splinter

The picture is a little confusing, I'll explain the best I can...

Shower built with liner on subfloor, then carpenter built wood framed bench inside the pan before drypack was placed.. He PL'ed a 2x8 to the liner and built on top of that. 

So from left to right, the mud bed, rotted 2x10, and water 1 1/2" deep. 

The glued 2x8 seemed to act like a dam preventing the water that filtered through the bench from ever reaching the drain's weepholes. 

I have a feeling they used masons mix for the mud bed also.. It was very dense, and non porous. More skank water around the other sides of the floor wasnt finding its way to the weeps. The smell was unbelievable.


----------



## schaefercs

Plumbers aren't the only ones who f-up structure...


----------



## Fingersmasher

madrina said:


> What exactly would you say that pole is doing hanging out of the house like that.



Gas line


----------



## madrina

SouthonBeach said:


> That's why they haven't been sticking well.................... :laughing:


If you really want them to stick you gotta rub it in too., but some roofers think that's goin overboard. I myself wouldn't do it any other way.


----------



## jlsconstruction




----------



## jb4211

That looks like my brick work. lol


----------



## Diamond D.

Yeah, what a hack, can't even hang a tapestry correctly. :no: 

D.


----------



## Texas Wax

Keeyter said:


> Another demo from a leaking shower pan. Torpedo levels add structure now


Ten says they didn't forget the 'beer' level LOL


----------



## Leo G

I offered to refinish. But at my normal rate. This is far from my problem. Baseboard would look like ka ka


----------



## Robie

Leo G said:


> I offered to refinish. But at my normal rate. This is far from my problem. Baseboard would look like ka ka


Baseboard would look better than what is pictured.


----------



## Leo G

Barely. It's a Euro kitchen. Suppose to have a clean look.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

That's just freakin awful!

But Leo, you should have protected your cabinets from the other trades...


----------



## Leo G

My part of the job has been over since mid December. The floor has been an ongoing issue. They couldn't get it dark enough. Idiots I say. You don't put the topcoat on if the stain is wrong. You put another coat of stain on. Of course you could do a shaded poly coat to help darken the color. Without slobbering it all over the cabinets, of course.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

I hope you know I wasn't serious. Just thinking of that thread a while back of Pin's floor.

If they top coated it before it was the right color than I guess you can pretty much guarantee they didn't know what they were doing.


----------



## Leo G

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> I hope you know I wasn't serious. Just thinking of that thread a while back of Pin's floor.
> 
> If they top coated it before it was the right color than I guess you can pretty much guarantee they didn't know what they were doing.


Yes, you winked

They tried 4 times, what do you think.....


----------



## Easy Gibson

If you were a homeowner, why would you let the guy have a 3rd, let alone a 4th, try?

People always bring their cars back to mechanics who did a poor job to get them to fix their mistake. Why would you ever do that? If he knew how to do it he'd have done it the first time.


----------



## Leo G

Because they paid them.


----------



## sunkist

Easy Gibson said:


> If you were a homeowner, why would you let the guy have a 3rd, let alone a 4th, try?
> 
> People always bring their cars back to mechanics who did a poor job to get them to fix their mistake. Why would you ever do that? If he knew how to do it he'd have done it the first time.


$$$$$$


----------



## Leo G

This was a budget job.


----------



## Agility

*The Wall Of SHAME!*









What do you think? Hole in the floor or hole through the baseboard?


----------



## madrina

Leo G said:


> This was a budget job.


arent they all?


----------



## Leo G

No. This was a low budget job. Especially for me.


----------



## Okiecontractor

A guy couldn't figure out why his shower wall tiles were cracking.... probably because it was put on the paneling that was there before. And it could be because he used mastic instead of thinset. He paid good money for it too....


----------



## mnld

Agility said:


> View attachment 153513
> 
> 
> What do you think? Hole in the floor or hole through the baseboard?


There's probably a cut off piece of wire behind there from a baseboard heater.


----------



## Easy Gibson

Leo G said:


> Because they paid them.


Yeah, but at a certain point they're just costing you more money.

I took the Chevy to a mechanic recently who hacked my poor van up so bad I didn't even bother to ask him to fix it. I didn't want him alone with my baby for another minute.


----------



## Leo G

I do agree with the premise. But I think they are trying to bleed him dry.


----------



## illbuildit.dd

Idk why I can't get these  pictures to load but im about to bid the tear down and rebuild of a FLAT roof built between a garage and 500,000 dollar house. Was done by a big builder when the house was remodeled 5 years ago. All the soffit is tied together and drooping from the water getting in. I thought we all knew better than these things?


----------



## asgoodasdead

jlsconstruction said:


> View attachment 151657


they were going for that "rustic" look.


----------



## matthewcims

Today doing a home inspection in Baltimore County. I feel bad for the the poor guy trying to buy a home. Its been a year long process finding good realtors and half decent home to buy for his family. After an hour of walking threw doing my normal process, everything looking good (newer heat pump,Hot water heater,Appliances). We get into the attic:





You can see they removed various webs in the truss's. Even cut the bottom cord to put the attic steps in. A townhome, they must of wanted just a little bit more storage.


----------



## matthewcims

More:


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

matthewcims said:


> Today doing a home inspection in Baltimore County. I feel bad for the the poor guy trying to buy a home. Its been a year long process finding good realtors and half decent home to buy for his family. After an hour of walking threw doing my normal process, everything looking good (newer heat pump,Hot water heater,Appliances). We get into the attic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see they removed various webs in the truss's. Even cut the bottom cord to put the attic steps in. A townhome, they must of wanted just a little bit more storage.



Wow I can't believe anyone would think that was a good idea


----------



## Youngin'

Does your area get snow? I wonder how that roof would hold up with those hackifacations.


----------



## Randy Bush

Would be a little work, but it is fixable. Crazy that they did that , some HO's should not be allowed to touch their house.


----------



## river rider

Around here all truss repairs need to be drawn and stamped by engineer, and run through bldg dept.. Any repairs, scabs, gussets, or web replacement, no matter how stout, or obviously stronger than the originals. Full replacement is fine, as AHJ just accepts mfgrs sheet. I'd imagine Baltimore is not a "Ah sure. Yeah, looks fine now. Approved." kind of bureaucracy either.

I did a week long back country river trip in Arizona in January. Nice little intimate run with some good whitewater and desert wildlife. Mid way through there's a hot springs with a bunch of hippie artwork and writings. Kind of a cool place. I remembered this wall scribbled quote from doing the river 10 years ago. I liked it, and have quoted it several times since. So I searched and found it on the walls again this year as I soaked riverside on a fine January morning. Seems to apply perfectly to this truss hackery....

"-People are stupid.
-People are stupider than you think.
-Never underestimate the stupidity of people."


----------



## Driftweed

Mmmm...bondo!


----------



## baerconstructio

Driftweed said:


> Mmmm...bondo!


Did that even hold water?!


----------



## Driftweed

Cavity was filled with a porous foam. Now, THAT held some water ha.

good ole structure foam....

Our fix: clean out ALL old foam throughout, rebrace with 2 x 4 on end (3 running full length with shims), fill void with foam (between bracing), patch with fiberglass, cover with a liner, and resurface the tub. 3 days work. But that tub will be stiff and look like new.

Now, you ask, why not replace the tub? Because the toilet & vanity would have to removed/installed to make room. Which would make it cost prohibitive. 

This is a $1000 job.


----------



## srwcontracting

Driftweed said:


> Cavity was filled with a porous foam. Now, THAT held some water ha.
> 
> good ole structure foam....
> 
> Our fix: clean out ALL old foam throughout, rebrace with 2 x 4 on end (3 running full length with shims), fill void with foam (between bracing), patch with fiberglass, cover with a liner, and resurface the tub. 3 days work. But that tub will be stiff and look like new.
> 
> Now, you ask, why not replace the tub? Because the toilet & vanity would have to removed/installed to make room. Which would make it cost prohibitive.
> 
> This is a $1000 job.



You've definitely found a niche!
Never even heard of such a thing done!


----------



## TaylorMadeAB

Driftweed said:


> Cavity was filled with a porous foam. Now, THAT held some water ha.
> 
> good ole structure foam....
> 
> Our fix: clean out ALL old foam throughout, rebrace with 2 x 4 on end (3 running full length with shims), fill void with foam (between bracing), patch with fiberglass, cover with a liner, and resurface the tub. 3 days work. But that tub will be stiff and look like new.
> 
> Now, you ask, why not replace the tub? Because the toilet & vanity would have to removed/installed to make room. Which would make it cost prohibitive.
> 
> This is a $1000 job.



Obviously practice makes perfect, but how hard is it to patch fibreglass tubs? It would be a handy trick to know if one was to ever accidentally damage it on a job.


----------



## jb4211

How much is a new tub?


----------



## Driftweed

TaylorMadeCon said:


> Obviously practice makes perfect, but how hard is it to patch fibreglass tubs? It would be a handy trick to know if one was to ever accidentally damage it on a job.


We patch with a fiber cloth and resin, cured overnight. Then topped with automotive icing. 

Clean up your hole like you would in drywall so it won't spread. Here's a picture I snapped of my guy doing it.

If it's just a ding and no penetration, just use automotive icing. Faster drying and easier to work than plain bondo.


----------



## Driftweed

jb4211 said:


> How much is a new tub?


$2500 installed bare bones.


----------



## CO762

Randy Bush said:


> some HO's should not be allowed to touch their house.


Sometimes, "The more work you do, the less money you'll get....if you'll even be able to sell it".


----------



## matthewcims

Youngin' said:


> Does your area get snow? I wonder how that roof would hold up with those hackifacations.


We get a few snow storms every winter. The house was built 1977. Townhome. Not sure when the truss's where cut.

This year we had about a total of 12" of snow on the ground at one time. The roof was clear of snow, No deflection at all on the outside surprisingly.


----------



## NYgutterguy

Just your typical bump out in my area








local zoning allows you to build on 90% of property


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

A Showhome that I'm demoing. Only been up three years 








Tiles came up easy


----------



## Framer87

Stunt Carpenter said:


> A Showhome that I'm demoing. Only been up three years


What happened there...?


----------



## Ironwood07

Was the wall leaking or poor vapour barrier job ?


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

Framer87 said:


> What happened there...?



For some crazy reason the decided to build another one two blocks away


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

Ironwood07 said:


> Was the wall leaking or poor vapour barrier job ?



Bad roofing job that let water pour down the stucco and leak it.


----------



## Youngin'

Brutal. Wonder how many other jobs that roofing sub did for that builder.


----------



## Youngin'

I'm sick in bed without much else to do other than look around on the Internet. Came across this:










The description was "This is how the landlord fixed the leaky ceiling."

He didn't do it correctly. That light fixture clearly requires a sump pump.


----------



## Morning Wood

Genius.


----------



## jb4211

That reminds me of how Tinkerbell fixed the leaky roof in The Great Fairy Rescue.


----------



## Easy Gibson

Seen on unpainted drywall in Maplewood, NJ

Not my hand writing.


----------



## brhokel606

Easy Gibson said:


> Seen on unpainted drywall in Maplewood, NJ
> 
> Not my hand writing.


That looks correct in America these days! LOL


----------



## Okiecontractor

brhokel606 said:


> That looks correct in America these days! LOL


Looks about right to me....


----------



## river rider

Easy Gibson said:


> Seen on unpainted drywall in Maplewood, NJ
> 
> Not my hand writing.


I actually scribble out stuff like that doing take offs. Figuring other stuff in or out in my head as I go, like miter allowances, plinth blocks, small return wall, adjusting down sums that I arrived at by rounding up as I went, whatever. All depends. 

I try to label the columns so I can remember that I factored adjustments though. Like -RO & NEED LF, or whatever fits.

3 3rd grade calcs, all wrong. I gotta think the guy was not that much of a nimrod.


----------



## mnld

I don't see what's wrong, the guy just wants 19 5x4s, 17 4x4s, and 23 6x4s. Pretty elementary to me


----------



## Leo G

Common Core Math


----------



## blacktop

mnld said:


> I don't see what's wrong, the guy just wants 19 5x4s, 17 4x4s, and 23 6x4s. Pretty elementary to me


Or something of that matter. I've written down chit on the wall before that only made sense to me..:laughing:


----------



## TLHWindows

Leo G said:


> Common Core Math


No, if it was common core, there would be a picto-graph, and he would have converted it into sets to add......


----------



## Leo G

Still come up with a similar answer.


----------



## smashedthumbs

My landlord asked me to take a look at a roof on one of her houses.

She said the work was done not long ago and asked if it looked right. I am no expert, but no it doesn't look right.

Maybe I am wrong though...


----------



## summithomeinc

smashedthumbs said:


> My landlord asked me to take a look at a roof on one of her houses.
> 
> She said the work was done not long ago and asked if it looked right. I am no expert, but no it doesn't look right.
> 
> Maybe I am wrong though...



At some point the HO has some level of responsibility when that type work is done. I mean you look at all the other houses around and none look like that. I hope. Did she pay for it too?


----------



## smashedthumbs

She paid for it - lowest bidder. Now she wants me to "fix" it. I think she wants me to cover it up. I don't think I have the heart or the stomach for that kind of "fix".


----------



## Diamond D.

What the rafters or the light? :blink:

D.


----------



## TLHWindows

smashedthumbs said:


> My landlord asked me to take a look at a roof on one of her houses.
> 
> She said the work was done not long ago and asked if it looked right. I am no expert, but no it doesn't look right.
> 
> Maybe I am wrong though...


Looks like some fine work there..... if Shelby (from Ax Men) was the one that did it..... :thumbsup:


----------



## smashedthumbs

Diamond D. said:


> What the rafters or the light? :blink:
> 
> D.


The light is coming through the corrugated roofing on the "attached shed".


----------



## Keeyter

In Floor Heat with Self Leveling Floor Tile Job


----------



## Diamond D.

Built in traction, for when the floor gets wet, don't want anyone slipping. :no:

D.


----------



## Framer87

Keeyter said:


> In Floor Heat with Self Leveling Floor Tile Job


Just give it a day for the self leveling to take effect


----------



## m1911

......


----------



## tipitop

At railing that I build right now guy install first newel post to short wall with 4 finish crews. Customer fired him and call me. Evidently customer think post was to shaky. Former guy said him that he do finish carpentry for 30 years. I think he didn’t walk in a house where is trimming in process in his life.


----------



## Rich D.

Instead of putting a blank cover over this LIVE box, let's just stuff it with metal lathe and plaster....


----------



## blacktop

Rich D. said:


> Instead of putting a blank cover over this LIVE box, let's just stuff it with metal lathe and plaster....


That serves as a conductor . :thumbsup:


----------



## Easy Gibson

Rich D. said:


> Instead of putting a blank cover over this LIVE box, let's just stuff it with metal lathe and plaster....


You can't be mad at that, that's a classic.

I find minimum one of those every demo job I do.


----------



## m1911

Rich D. said:


> Instead of putting a blank cover over this LIVE box, let's just stuff it with metal lathe and plaster....


You got it wrong... that's the latest "zoned electric radiant heating." :laughing:


----------



## CarpenterSFO

This shower's tile was set with contact cement. In addition, an open air-well above has been draining into the walls, for years. You can see daylight above the rotted header. The bathroom remodeler put in a new ceiling, and couldn't have missed seeing the daylight.


----------



## NJGC

Easy Gibson said:


> Seen on unpainted drywall in Maplewood, NJ
> 
> Not my hand writing.


No doubt a product of NJ'S wonderful public school system. Hats off to the NJEA.....lol


----------



## NJGC

Found this gem the other day.......expert alteration of a floor truss by the plumber. Who needs the bottom chord?.....lmao


----------



## madrina

Somebody left the baptism pool on all night. Yikes. Shameful in a difference sense. 

https://youtu.be/0ODhxYlVrzA


----------



## Framer87

NJGC said:


> Found this gem the other day.......expert alteration of a floor truss by the plumber. Who needs the bottom chord?.....lmao


To be honest though, with it being a top chord hanging truss that portion of bottom chord is not structural, really just drywall backing. Still doesn't make it ok but I'll bet he can still get that to pass. Seen somebody do that over a stair well before because he ran out of headroom ??? I was sure it would fail but he got it to pass.


----------



## Unger.const

Easy Gibson said:


> Seen on unpainted drywall in Maplewood, NJ
> 
> Not my hand writing.


I'm really hoping that he needed 19 sheets or tiles in the 5ft by 4ft size and so on...........I hope


----------



## mnld

Railing in my SIL's house


----------



## Leo G

What do you mean a left had bevel?


----------



## Warren

Check out these floor joists.


----------



## Easy Gibson

mnld said:


> Railing in my SIL's house


I feel like they get half credit.

Is the joint unnecessary? Yes. However, it's also clean as a whistle!


----------



## mnld

Easy Gibson said:


> I feel like they get half credit.
> 
> Is the joint unnecessary? Yes. However, it's also clean as a whistle!


I agree. She's lived in that house for 16 years and I just noticed it today. Was sitting on the steps bored and trying to keep my 10 month old out of trouble and looked over and bam, there it was. Can't feel it though, nice and smooth. Didn't have the nerve to point out out to my SIL, she's kinda ocd about stuff like that. If she's never noticed it she would go nuts.


----------



## Sabagley

We just sold our house and will be staying in this rental for a couple of months until school is out and our other place is ready. 

All these upgrades were done by a "contractor". 








The owner told us the handles are removable. Neat!













I guess the tub is too








Those HD stock cabinets ALMOST worked out perfectly. 














Nicely trimmed out broom closet







Sweet crown install. If anyone wants to use this as an example in their book, I'd be happy to get better pictures.


----------



## Sabagley

We just sold our house and will be staying in this rental for a couple of months until school is out and our other place is ready. 

All these upgrades were done by a "contractor". 

View attachment 164113

The owner told us the handles are removable. Neat!
View attachment 164121
View attachment 164129

I guess the tub is too

View attachment 164137

Those HD stock cabinets ALMOST worked out perfectly. 
View attachment 164145

View attachment 164153

Nicely trimmed out broom closet
View attachment 164161

Sweet crown install. If anyone wants to use this as an example in their book, I'd be happy to get better pictures.


----------



## TNTRenovate

Sabagley said:


> We just sold our house and will be staying in this rental for a couple of months until school is out and our other place is ready.
> 
> All these upgrades were done by a "contractor".
> 
> View attachment 164113
> 
> The owner told us the handles are removable. Neat!
> View attachment 164121
> View attachment 164129
> 
> I guess the tub is too
> 
> View attachment 164137
> 
> Those HD stock cabinets ALMOST worked out perfectly.
> View attachment 164145
> 
> View attachment 164153
> 
> Nicely trimmed out broom closet
> View attachment 164161
> 
> Sweet crown install. If anyone wants to use this as an example in their book, I'd be happy to get better pictures.


Wiping your phones camera lens of gets rid of that annoying glow effect.


----------



## madrina

That's some grade A work there.


----------



## Sabagley

Interestingly enough, if you wipe the dirt off too many times it becomes a permanent effect.


----------



## TNTRenovate

Sabagley said:


> Interestingly enough, if you wipe the dirt off too many times it becomes a permanent effect.


Its glass, unless you are using sand paper you'll be fine.


----------



## Sabagley

Well I have used paper to get the sand off....


----------



## Sabagley

*The Wall Of SHAME!*

...


----------



## Sabagley

*The Wall Of SHAME!*

...


----------



## digiconsoo

Makes me really unhappy - I see this a lot on older houses with great details.

There's a lot of roofers out there that just can't handle anything but straight lines. 

On the other hand, I'm sure that they weren't hired for their expertise.


----------



## cedarboarder

my new favorite thread.


----------



## Easy Gibson

cedarboarder said:


> my new favorite thread.


New here?

This is a good one. Save it for a crappy day when you're really bored and read the whole thread like a book. There's some quality awful in here.


----------



## Knight-Builder

Easy Gibson said:


> New here?
> 
> This is a good one. Save it for a crappy day when you're really bored and read the whole thread like a book. There's some quality awful in here.


I did that right before I joined too... 'twas an entertaining eye opener.


----------



## FramingPro

digiconsoo said:


> Makes me really unhappy - I see this a lot on older houses with great details.
> 
> There's a lot of roofers out there that just can't handle anything but straight lines.
> 
> On the other hand, I'm sure that they weren't hired for their expertise.


Some roofers i have seen deliver similar results... even on straight runs :drink::drink:


----------



## jb4211

I never had to cross that bridge, but I wouldn't know how to flash that either.

I would hope they made drip edge for that purpose.


----------



## SamM

jb4211 said:


> I never had to cross that bridge, but I wouldn't know how to flash that either.
> 
> I would hope they made drip edge for that purpose.


Same here, but I wouldn't settle for that. (Not saying you would)


----------



## Rich D.

Taking some cabinets down. They said they had drafts.


----------



## SamM

Rich D. said:


> Taking some cabinets down. They said they had drafts.


Some spray foam and dap will fix that right up.


----------



## blacktop

Rich D. said:


> Taking some cabinets down. They said they had drafts.


Yuck!!


----------



## overanalyze

Here’s a good one! Found this behind a shower we removed for our current bath project. He notched the plastic box to clear the shelf in the shower!!
Whoever this guy is needs shot! I also found a live box taped and mudded over, a buried junction box and a cut wire put back together with a crimp on butt splice and some electrical tape!!


----------



## Tom M

Notched a plastic electrical box in the shower.....did I read that right? My lord hows that 2x4 doing too.


----------



## overanalyze

Tom M said:


> Notched a plastic electrical box in the shower.....did I read that right? My lord hows that 2x4 doing too.


Yep...the shower was a fiberglass unit that had a shelf molded in it. They notched the 2x's and the electrical box to be able to push it back more.


----------



## m1911

overanalyze said:


> Here’s a good one! Found this behind a shower we removed for our current bath project. He notched the plastic box to clear the shelf in the shower!!
> Whoever this guy is needs shot! I also found a live box taped and mudded over, a buried junction box and a cut wire put back together with a crimp on butt splice and some electrical tape!!


Safety first - at least the box is nailed in good and tight, and properly grounded... :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## AccurateCut

Client a new client calls and asks do you repair fencing Me yes I do what is the problem with your fence Client can you just come look its hard to explain Me okay so I head on over this is not exactly what I thought I would see and when I did I had to really try hard to not burst out in laughter. 











Me who did this, client my husband, Me where did he get the duct tape , Client at Lowes Me okay did you know lowes sells that material and it looks way better than duct tape, Client no I had know idea


----------



## AccurateCut

Dont know why pic posted sideways , they still wont tell me how the fence got damaged and man I know there is a great story and the trampoline on other side of yard has to be part of it


----------



## m1911

AccurateCut said:


> Client a new client calls and asks do you repair fencing Me yes I do what is the problem with your fence Client can you just come look its hard to explain Me okay so I head on over this is not exactly what I thought I would see and when I did I had to really try hard to not burst out in laughter.
> 
> View attachment 165345
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me who did this,  client my husband, Me where did he get the duct tape , Client at Lowes Me okay did you know lowes sells that material and it looks way better than duct tape, Client no I had know idea




Me use some punctuation You what's punctuation


----------



## AccurateCut

otay


----------



## AccurateCut

punctuation im tired long day i lwill earn punctuation tmrw or not


----------



## m1911

AccurateCut said:


> punctuation im tired long day i lwill earn punctuation tmrw or not


I'm glad to see we got that straightened out...


----------



## asevereid

m1911 said:


> I'm glad to see we got that straightened out...


I'm just glad we got to see that picture.


----------



## AccurateCut

Springtime in the Mile High everyone wants something done yesterday and last week would be better very tiresome but it feeds my family so hi ho hi ho off running crazy I go


----------



## m1911

AccurateCut said:


> Dont know why pic posted sideways , they still wont tell me how the fence got damaged and man I know there is a great story and the trampoline on other side of yard has to be part of it


...


----------



## jb4211

I thought the pavers would tie in there somehow, but I guess not.


----------



## blacktop

The whole time he was walking me through I didn't hear a word he said . 
I was just trying to come up with a price in my head ..It kept doubling up as we went along...When I felt It was time to break the news I told him. Look ! This Is what It's gonna cost ya ! He didn't even blink. He said IT'S YOURS!! Whenever you can start ! 

I'm just glad he stopped when he did!!


----------



## blacktop

Bastard Butts galore!! and... a few missed boxes! :whistling


----------



## blacktop

And all the clickers were dead screws .


----------



## blacktop

Oh my! I know where he got those!! :laughing:


----------



## SamM

I hate those cheap little drywall bits with the collars. I find they end up cutting a ring in the paper around the screw, and it's a pain in the ass to fix.


----------



## blacktop

SamM said:


> I hate those cheap little drywall bits with the collars. I find they end up cutting a ring in the paper around the screw, and it's a pain in the ass to fix.


And that's why there called dimplers!


----------



## Diamond D.

jb4211 said:


> I can't help but wonder how the block can look professionally done but be so efd up. Crazy. It's like a paradox.


That, my friend, is far from professional looking. :no:



festerized said:


> see how the left the top *coarse*, had to break out my grinders, one to cut the reed bar and grinding cup to clean and level mud


Yep, you're right, that top course is pretty coarse.
I was going to comment how flat and smooth they left it for your plate.

However, from your censoring, I can tell you didn't want to hear it. 

D.


----------



## Youngin'

baerconstructio said:


> Unfortunately I've seen something like this before, homeowner told me previous contractor had cut off top of door instead of bottom to make it fit.


At a reno company I used the work at there was this supposed journeyman that had to cut down a custom door to fit an existing opening. Rip down the hinge side and chisel out the gains again. Easy right? Nope, rip down the striker side then wonder why the door hardware doesn't fit.


----------



## Bedfordboy116

*The Wall Of SHAME!*

That would seem like the easier way if you have no idea what you're doing. Having to re-do only the striker verses all the hinges.


----------



## CO762

tccoggs said:


> I fired a masonry contractor once when the guys showed up to the job to lay a 35 x 28 ft slab and retaining walls with a string and a 2 foot level. Saw them doing the layout, took out my laser and showed them they were 2 1/2 inches off end to end, time to leave.


You should have just canned them and not shown them how they messed up and how adults do it. Now they're going to go out and buy that tool to try and make their putterings passable, but they clearly still don't know what they're doing, nor care to invest any time or effort into learning how to do it.

I've helped people before at a stage they were stuck at, only to realize they didn't have a clue about the whole process of what they were doing. So then they could continue on going someplace they had no business going. Now unless I know the person, I usually keep quiet and let people get what they paid for and/or let them go and crash.


----------



## CO762

NYgutterguy said:


> New construction. 750,000 gets you this fine craftsmanship.


lol at least that's not inside. Always, so not impressed with most builders. Their job is to build something and make the most money they can off of that, then cut them loose and count the money in their account. They know homeowners miss most things and what is bad/cheap, they'll be gone when that needs fixed.


----------



## Diamond D.

CO762 said:


> lol at least that's not inside. Always, so not impressed with most builders. Their job is to build something and make the most money they can off of that, then cut them loose and count the money in their account. *They know homeowners miss most things and what is bad/cheap, they'll be gone when that needs fixed.*


Great way to build clientele and a business. 

D.


----------



## Bedfordboy116

Flipped the door and what do you know...it fits. The other pics are more gems from the same house. Hack fix of rotted window sill, poorly painted siding, and the caulking job just makes me shake my head...


----------



## packer_rich

NO ONE can view that as acceptable work.


----------



## colevalleytim

I am ashamed of some of the people who "practice" contracting and carpentry, I worry people will think we all do the same work.

But then I realize I will always have work


----------



## CO762

Diamond D. said:


> Great way to build clientele and a business.


Not my job to train other people and they don't work for me, so I can't lose any business. One time a whole bunch of illegals a business hired instead of us were doing something wrong. Once again, they hired these illegals, instead of us, so they could make a lot of money (or save money if you wish to look at it that way). They even were pretty arrogant about all of the applications they had.
So why help them not hire us?
Why help others do my trade so they will be hired rather than us?

Don't have to worry about that with that company anymore as there were a whole lot of spectacular failures and the company no longer exists.... :laughing: And that enabled more work to become available to legitimate American Tradesmen. :thumbsup:


----------



## CO762

Don't know if he just somehow didn't do a good cut or the cinder blocks in the dirt on the other end aren't holding it up enough....even with the added pieces of scrap wood put in over time. Prolly a very short time.










Finish work...as in "are you gone yet?"


----------



## kwunch

You're supposed to pick and choose which holes the fasteners look best in when installing hangers and hardware, right? :whistling


----------



## CO762

On the hangers, two screws each into the leger. That probably almost ended the job for him though as out of about 15 joists none were in them from the sides. Definite time and money saver.

Other end where the joists terminated at the band joist, don't know what they used as the joists just pulled out of that easy, so didn't have to go down there. Guessing end nailed, probably with finish nails as paint slopped on was the fascia.

Easy day demo. Would hate to be the homeowner that bought this house and thought it had a nice deck for their nice backyard. Well, at least their back yard is nice, it really is.


----------



## Youngin'

Found this floating around on the Internet:


----------



## SamM

Youngin' said:


> Found this floating around on the Internet:


Well duh. How else are they gonna fill up the mop bucket?


----------



## Driftweed

That's how you mask a window, haha...wonder how long he took crafting that


----------



## paul100

Youngin' said:


> Found this floating around on the Internet:


If you ever watch Mike Holmes, he puts tub spouts in his showers. he claims they are so you can test the water temp with your foot before you get into the shower.


----------



## Youngin'

Weird. I just stick my hand in.


----------



## TNTRenovate

paul100 said:


> If you ever watch Mike Holmes, he puts tub spouts in his showers. he claims they are so you can test the water temp with your foot before you get into the shower.


He's right. They do that in many countries. I get Indians requesting that all of the time.


----------



## Youngin'

Learn something new every day...


----------



## C2projects

FullerFramer said:


> Wow thats the worst Ive ever seen. Not even close to being able to shingle. Did they not have a project manager keeping an eye on them? Hard to believe it got that far.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know man, what's even worse is they did another 4 Plex for this builder, that is more of a disaster than this one. It blows my mind. I'm having a few beers tonight.


----------



## blacktop

C2projects said:


> Well we are tearing the roof off. I have a lot more pictures too.


It looks like they used the ole eyeball ruler. That's messed up!


----------



## C2projects

I think the thing that irks me the most is that these dirtbags continue to get work. I assume they have to look for a new builder quite often


----------



## Agility

*The Wall Of SHAME!*

Had the GC even been up to the roof or did you find this nightmare on your own? 

How long did those jokers work on that place?


----------



## Morning Wood

It's crazy that they are employable. What also is f'ed, is that someone can do work like that and then expect to get paid for it.


----------



## C2projects

From the sounds of it, they spent 2 months on this one. Which is a whole lot of time for them to screw up.

Talked to GC today, I'm not sure how often he popped by but whenever he would point out concerns the framer would always say "we'll fix it"

Here are things that are missing/done wrong after walking through and looking for everything,

-stairwells wrong
- landings have no point loads
- tall wall not built to engineering plan
- walls not nailed down
- connecting plates only have 1 nail in
- corners not nailed
- barely any backing
- hangers not fully nailed
- walls not flushed up
- trusses not nailed to top of wall
- no ridge blocks (clearly the roof is messed if we are tearing it apart)
-point loads.either missing or not carried down

And there is more but that's all I can remember off the top of my head.


----------



## FullerFramer

C2projects said:


> From the sounds of it, they spent 2 months on this one. Which is a whole lot of time for them to screw up.
> 
> Talked to GC today, I'm not sure how often he popped by but whenever he would point out concerns the framer would always say "we'll fix it"
> 
> Here are things that are missing/done wrong after walking through and looking for everything,
> 
> -stairwells wrong
> - landings have no point loads
> - tall wall not built to engineering plan
> - walls not nailed down
> - connecting plates only have 1 nail in
> - corners not nailed
> - barely any backing
> - hangers not fully nailed
> - walls not flushed up
> - trusses not nailed to top of wall
> - no ridge blocks (clearly the roof is messed if we are tearing it apart)
> -point loads.either missing or not carried down
> 
> And there is more but that's all I can remember off the top of my head.



More pictures!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Youngin'

Sounds like a train wreck. 

I wanna see more.


----------



## C2projects

It'll have to wait till Monday didn't take any today


----------



## heavy_d

That is wild! Set it on fire!!


----------



## Randy Bush

Aside from the roof being a total mess, the design looks a little messed up too . Why in the one picture would you design a hip and valley so close together. I have seen some pretty bad work , but nothing that even comes close to that.


----------



## C2projects

That actually happens quite often (atleast here)when the building has some jogs the outside is the hip and the inside is the valley. Its not that hard to do. But these guys are total butchers


----------



## C2projects

Pic 1 - un-flushed walls
Pic 2 - no nails in tall wall, should be 2 every 6"
Pic 3 - no nails in point load
Pic 4 - crazy unlevel truss
Pic 5 - window openening to small, looks like they cut out the top will and didn't fill it in with anything 
Pic 6 - hip sheet has no bearing


----------



## Youngin'

You gotta wonder what goes through a person's mind when they finish a cut on the sheathing like that.


----------



## kwunch

Youngin' said:


> You gotta wonder what goes through a person's mind when they finish a cut on the sheathing like that.


Probably something along the lines of "I need to go to the truck and get my medicine."


----------



## baerconstructio

So, you said roof is coming off. Are you getting new trusses or do you have to reuse existing?


----------



## madrina

kwunch said:


> Probably something along the lines of "I need to go to the truck and get my medicine."


Probably something along the lines of i need to go to the truck and put my pipe down.


----------



## FullerFramer

C2projects said:


> Pic 1 - un-flushed walls
> Pic 2 - no nails in tall wall, should be 2 every 6"
> Pic 3 - no nails in point load
> Pic 4 - crazy unlevel truss
> Pic 5 - window openening to small, looks like they cut out the top will and didn't fill it in with anything
> Pic 6 - hip sheet has no bearing



Strange that the roof work seems to be at an entirely different level of hackery than the rest. I see work like that quite often. I was interested in seeing the trusses that you said were cut because the screwed up the wall heights and needed to adjust their HAP


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## C2projects

FullerFramer said:


> Strange that the roof work seems to be at an entirely different level of hackery than the rest. I see work like that quite often. I was interested in seeing the trusses that you said were cut because the screwed up the wall heights and needed to adjust their HAP
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh, that's on a different 4 plex. Who knows if we are fixing that one next... I'll see if I can sneak in there and take some pics later on in the week.


----------



## cedarboarder

haha is that a gap in the roof sheeting or a really cool sky light?


----------



## CO762

CarpenterSFO said:


> I've employed one of those guys. Gotta keep a close eye on them.


So you wind up taking counting two people to do a one person job.


----------



## kwunch

Knight-Builder said:


> And that right there is the funniest thing. I would bet my house it takes less time to do trim right than it does to caulk it to all f**k. Some people never learn.


Depends how ya are with the caulk gun and how complex the profile is. :whistling


----------



## CarpenterSFO

CO762 said:


> So you wind up taking counting two people to do a one person job.


That's often a question with unskilled labor, for me anyway.


----------



## CO762

For a lot of people. I think a lot of people don't understand the "if I hire you, you'll do nothing but slow me down a lot".
They respond, "Well you could teach me....."


----------



## NYgutterguy

Saw this one 5 minutes ago










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TaylorMadeAB

NYgutterguy said:


> Saw this one 5 minutes ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Brilliant! It's a new way to flash roof penetrations.


----------



## 1985gt

NYgutterguy said:


> Saw this one 5 minutes ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks nice, I love the look of the tabs lining up.


----------



## Diamond D.

Looks like the same roofer patched up the chimney too. 

D.


----------



## Morning Wood

NYgutterguy said:


> Saw this one 5 minutes ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Wow!


----------



## Morning Wood

I may have already posted this. Can't remember.


----------



## Knight-Builder

NYgutterguy said:


> Saw this one 5 minutes ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm pretty sure that's a velux approved installation. 

It's like tile floors really, some like grid layout, some like offset bonds... Can be the same with 3-tab gussets.


----------



## insane

Wow, just wow.


----------



## CO762

Sometimes I can get an idea that they had an idea, other times no. This time it looks like a lot of different people had separate ideas...over a period of time.


----------



## NYgutterguy

Morning Wood said:


> I may have already posted this. Can't remember.
> View attachment 182922


As scary looking as that deck is the first thing i noticed was the gutter hanging down a foot below the fascia below the deck. I think i have issues:blink:


----------



## Morning Wood

That gutter has seen better days. I'm sure nothing leaks. I could look at that pic for ten minutes and still not see all the issues


----------



## ubcguy89

Youngin' said:


> And I've been employed by one of those guys. He wanted everything slapped up and caulked to hell and back. I refused to hack work together. We didn't get along.


My best friend is one of those guys. We do all our work together and he refuses to listen to me. I'm extremely particular with trim. I spray all my paint grade then he comes along and fills nails with caulk! But we never form profiles when cut short lol


----------



## Leo G

And I get upset when I cut it 1/64" short.


----------



## jaydee

Leo G said:


> And I get upset when I cut it 1/64" short.


SEE you need to relax, your too critical about the dumb stuff..
That's why chalking comes in 4 packs.. :laughing:


----------



## cedarboarder

Does any one know where i can buy big caulking tubes for my pl gun?


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

My phone died today so I couldn't get a pictures but the house next to where I was working today in a new subdivision had sidding installed on two walls about a first storey high before the framers even finished setting their trusses. 

Might be better than some I've seen where they sidding is installed after the cabinets are set


----------



## Splinter

sorry for the bad pic... 

studs too short, spike on some extensions.
single top plate? check.
birds mouth cut on rafters? Nah dont need them.
Single nail to hold the rafters in place? check.


----------



## asevereid

Stop showing pictures of my work. :-D


----------



## Youngin'

Wow. That is brutal.


----------



## TaylorMadeAB

I think I might start offering this "beach theme" in my bathroom.


----------



## cedarboarder

TaylorMadeCon said:


> View attachment 184049
> View attachment 184065
> 
> I think I might start offering this "beach theme" in my bathroom.


Dude did some one paint around those? Haha one pro painter.


----------



## EricBrancard

Leo G said:


> And I get upset when I cut it 1/64" short.


What line is 1/64" on a Stanley Fat Max? :laughing:


----------



## brhokel606

TaylorMadeCon said:


> I think I might start offering this "beach theme" in my bathroom.


That has DIY network allover it! Was that trading spaces years ago where they glued grass and stupid stuff to the walls. This looks like an episode


----------



## tkrrox

A job I looked at. He wanted to properly trim around it. I told him I was afraid I wasn't the contractor for him if all he wanted was to trim it out. Haha!


----------



## Leo G

EricBrancard said:


> What line is 1/64" on a Stanley Fat Max? :laughing:


The first one. :whistling


----------



## Irishslave

tkrrox said:


> View attachment 184554
> 
> A job I looked at. He wanted to properly trim around it. I told him I was afraid I wasn't the contractor for him if all he wanted was to trim it out. Haha!


have to extend the shutoff before you trim it out...........duh.....or even worse put a small hinged door with a light inside so you can see the shutoff......yeah OK ......that's one of the stupidest commode installs I've ever seen


----------



## Irishslave

tkrrox said:


> View attachment 184554
> 
> A job I looked at. He wanted to properly trim around it. I told him I was afraid I wasn't the contractor for him if all he wanted was to trim it out. Haha!


Wait......whats that cleanout plug doing on the floor?.....say it ain't so?


----------



## tkrrox

Irishslave said:


> Wait......whats that cleanout plug doing on the floor?.....say it ain't so?



Well sometimes you need to clean out the pipe when you are cleaning out your pipes. ;-)


----------



## Agility

Don't worry, the shut off has already been extended. And you shouldn't bother replacing it if it leaks, it's right over the trash can already. Brilliant!


----------



## TaylorMadeAB

tkrrox said:


> View attachment 184554
> 
> A job I looked at. He wanted to properly trim around it. I told him I was afraid I wasn't the contractor for him if all he wanted was to trim it out. Haha!



That's funny, a contractor I used to work for just renovated his rental property. The pictures he put up show that exact same situation, too lazy to move the waste line, or messing up the dimensions of the toilet I think.


----------



## blacktop

Basement bath?


----------



## tkrrox

blacktop said:


> Basement bath?



No it was off a laundry. Obviously built with ingenuity and no permit. Lol


----------



## CO762

tkrrox said:


> I told him I was afraid I wasn't the contractor for him... Haha!


lol, that is right, er....down there. I used the same line recently on a $10K job. He got a fixed bid for half that and my bid had write up clauses as materials were still not fully specified.

"Ya know, you can just disregard my bid as I'm probably not the contractor you're looking for...."


----------



## VinylHanger

I'm game for just about anything. However, that one would make me laugh so hard I would probably get kicked in the teeth.


----------



## cwatbay

TaylorMadeCon said:


> View attachment 184049
> View attachment 184065
> 
> I think I might start offering this "beach theme" in my bathroom.


I think I did a project like this, in 2nd grade:clap: And the paste didn't taste too bad either.


----------



## kwunch

cwatbay said:


> I think I did a project like this, in 2nd grade:clap: And the paste didn't taste too bad either.


I always had to sniff the glue to get the pattern to "flow" out of me just right with stuff like that.


----------



## ubcguy89

Mdwest said:


> My wife sells homes and asked me to look at the house she was selling.
> As I walked around to the back yard to inspect the deck I look over at the neighbors yard and see this beauty.
> The homeowner was outside and said he actually paid to have that done. And it still leaks.


And I get called back to fix grout the size of a pinhole that the HO had to get on their hands and knees and crawl and find. Behind the toilet


----------



## Easy Gibson

Mdwest said:


> My wife sells homes and asked me to look at the house she was selling.
> As I walked around to the back yard to inspect the deck I look over at the neighbors yard and see this beauty.
> The homeowner was outside and said he actually paid to have that done. And it still leaks.


That gutter is phenomenal. It must have taken so much more work to do that than to just buy a gutter.


----------



## TNTRenovate

...


----------



## TNTRenovate

HO showed me this when we were doing a walk through. Imagine that, no air is getting to the third floor.


----------



## madrina

That looks like the underside of my car. Lol


----------



## Sabagley

I haven't figured out what this is for or where it goes, but I think it belongs here.


----------



## jb4211

I'm not sure either, but you gotta love the colors.lol


----------



## blacktop

At some point and time They had a leak too ..


----------



## Rio

Love that kinked plastic tubing in the wall...................


----------



## Sabagley

Rio said:


> Love that kinked plastic tubing in the wall...................


I have to imagine it looked like that when it was covered up.


----------



## kwunch

Sabagley said:


> I have to imagine it looked like that when it was covered up.


And someone just went ahead and covered it up looking the way it does.


----------



## blacktop

kwunch said:


> And someone just went ahead and covered it up looking the way it does.


The vanity will cover it..


----------



## Jud

Went and looked at a house for sale today and saw this...only asking 20k!...it was overpriced.


----------



## TNTRenovate

And they wondered why there was no flow to the third floor.


----------



## TNTRenovate

...


----------



## cedarboarder

conduit in a house? about time.
that ducting.... it looks like some serious effort went in to that for no reason.


----------



## TNTRenovate

cedarboarder said:


> conduit in a house? about time.
> that ducting.... it looks like some serious effort went in to that for no reason.


Conduit around here, but south of us Romex. I wish it were Romex.


----------



## jb4211

I've never seen conduit in residential before.


----------



## packer_rich

I've never seen anything except conduit in residential.


----------



## TNTRenovate

cedarboarder said:


> conduit in a house? about time.
> that ducting.... it looks like some serious effort went in to that for no reason.


Conduit around here, but south of us Romex. I wish it were Romex.


----------



## Morning Wood

I've seen worse.


----------



## Easy Gibson

That actually doesn't look that bad from here.


Ed. Note - Posting from bar


----------



## A&E Exteriors

NYgutterguy said:


> Hate people who forget to mow their roofs before I get there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Um...there is a leak somewhere.....and I'm sure the decking is shot


----------



## kwunch

Morning Wood said:


> I've seen worse.


I've only done shake twice, and I wouldn't let the seems lining up like that slide. It's only a 100 year shingle if you lay them correctly, or at least that's the understanding of someone who has only done shake twice.


----------



## NYgutterguy

A&E Exteriors said:


> Um...there is a leak somewhere.....and I'm sure the decking is shot


Yea most is shot. Nearly stepped through in a few spots. Homeowner told me it dosnt leak and just wants to solve his water getting in basement issue. Guess his next task will be solving the water getting into attic issue
No plans on replacement for next few years :blink:


----------



## CO762

NYgutterguy said:


> No plans on replacement for next few years :blink:


Now that's saving money. Why spend money if you don't have to?


----------



## NYgutterguy

CO762 said:


> Now that's saving money. Why spend money if you don't have to?



Better yet the original estimate was for new soffits, facia , and gutters and ended up just doing the gutters..talk about throwing money away.


----------



## Spyrus

First one is what happens when tin bashers have to remove studs/corners to get their runs in.

2nd and 3rd are the same wall that has a deck built off of it and doubles as a small retaining wall.

Last 2 are in an brand new apartment buildings' stairs.


----------



## VinylHanger

festerized said:


> View attachment 196153
> 
> HO tells me these guys are real cheap.......I see why


I see crap like that and shake my head. You can be cheap, you can even be a bit hackish and do a better job than that. How much more work is it to drop the paper over the flashing? Among other things. It is actually quicker and easier to do it right most of the time.


----------



## festerized

No Cedar breather and drip cap is pitched back to the house. craftsmanship is good otherwise, straight lines, gaps ok and corners look good.
Im not sure who to blame for the pour papering and no breather, HO trying to save money or sider cutting corners?


----------



## CO762

NYgutterguy said:


> Better yet the original estimate was for new soffits, facia , and gutters and ended up just doing the gutters..talk about throwing money away.


lol. Man, now THAT'S saving money!!!!


----------



## CO762

VinylHanger said:


> I see crap like that and shake my head. You can be cheap, you can even be a bit hackish and do a better job than that. How much more work is it to drop the paper over the flashing? Among other things. It is actually quicker and easier to do it right most of the time.


I've often wondered about such people and I think there's a variety of answers as to why some work is done the way it is.
-anger/spite in not making money or losing money, or HO is a PITA, etc.
-just do not care
-ignorance. the person truly doesn't know better and often also aren't interested in putting forth any effort to learn how to do things the right way.
-drunk/drugs/burned out

Seen all of those. Lemme know if I missed anything that covers that type of work.

I've


----------



## Morning Wood

festerized said:


> No Cedar breather and drip cap is pitched back to the house. craftsmanship is good otherwise, straight lines, gaps ok and corners look good.
> 
> Im not sure who to blame for the pour papering and no breather, HO trying to save money or sider cutting corners?



Not to derail this thread, but I had a small disagreement with my father about home slicker/cedar breather behind shingles. I'm talking raw white cedar here. I think you are crazy not to use something that creates an air space. He said it didn't matter because whenever he removes shingles they are in great shape behind other shingles. Only the exposed parts are bad. You still don't see guys around here using home slicker on shingles. I did at least talk my father into using hydrogap. Any preferences out there?


----------



## hammerone40

I kind of agree with your dad. Lots of cedar I've removed, in good shape, had no rain screen. It has been over felt.

I agree with you when talking new, tighter houses and less breathable under layment.

On a roof though, it has to breathe.


----------



## SamM

hammerone40 said:


> I agree with you when talking new, tighter houses and less breathable under layment.


That's the key right there. Cedar (or any wood siding) was fine on a century home because the home itself breathed. Modern construction needs a breather or else it will rot.


----------



## Leo G

Cedar Shake was designed to be put over 1 x 5 stock spaced 3-4". You weren't suppose to have a plywood deck. That's the correct way to do it. But I'm sure with modern construction and code you can't do that for a home, maybe an outbuilding.


----------



## danjann




----------



## jb4211

danjann said:


>


Definitely not a Superseal job.


----------



## SamM

It's modern art. It's supposed to look like the window is melting because of environment and such.


----------



## blacktop

If you think the window looks bad ....you should see the wall below it on the other side...:whistling


----------



## blacktop

JFM constr said:


> well that is just plain funny .ugly and a bit gross in some way but still funny .


It's a bathroom. It matches !!:laughing:


----------



## brunothedog




----------



## Youngin'

I see a camera man on top of the roof. Looks like an experiment.


----------



## kiteman

12' 4x4's, hot tub, what could go wrong?


----------



## insane

No stairs, no door. I guess you just crawl through the window.


----------



## Rio

Youngin' said:


> I see a camera man on top of the roof. Looks like an experiment.


An experiment gone horribly wrong!


----------



## Morning Wood

Foam filled hot tub?


----------



## mnld

On a trimmer in a remodel........


----------



## Easy Gibson

Were you able to find the corresponding error elsewhere in the house?


----------



## CarpenterSFO

mnld said:


> On a trimmer in a remodel........


So close, and yet so far..


----------



## mnld

Easy Gibson said:


> Were you able to find the corresponding error elsewhere in the house?


Trust me, it was hard to tell.


----------



## Leo G

mnld said:


> On a trimmer in a remodel........


I can't even figure out what the original equation is.


----------



## mnld

Leo G said:


> I can't even figure out what the original equation is.


Ill give you a hint. The answer should have been 39 1/3.


----------



## Leo G

118/3


----------



## slowsol




----------



## CompleteW&D

Man.... I _HATE_ threads like this. You pop in on the last page and see something interesting. So, you go back a page to find out where a post came from. But, then you see something _ELSE_ interesting and need to go back another page or two to see how that played out. Only to see _ANOTHER_ something you want to check out.

And, before you know it.... you're 15 - 20 pages back and an hour of your day wasted reading all of this funny sh$% :laughing:

PS As for the "deck" with the hot tub above.... all I can say is WTH were they thinking?!? :blink:


----------



## Framer87

View from bathroom on a $1.3 mil showhome we framed


----------



## Diamond D.

A couple o' beers 'ill straighten that right out. :drink: :laughing::laughing:

D.


----------



## TLHWindows

Framer87 said:


> View from bathroom on a $1.3 mil showhome we framed


I would just blame the designer for putting a big window right there. :thumbsup:


----------



## Youngin'

I didn't grab any pictures but the framer down the road had a picker truck lifting his roof sections. 2 went up just fine. The last one folded because he didn't have enough bracing. 

After the picker truck leaves he tries to move it with his zoom boom. It started to fold again and he lost it. He dragged it, trashed it and left it in a big splintered pile. I doubt the builder is going to pay for that. All because he can't control his temper.


----------



## brunothedog




----------



## D.S.I.

brunothedog said:


> View attachment 210546


God that pisses me off when they don't loop it around the screw in the right direction.


----------



## TLHWindows

brunothedog said:


> View attachment 210546


Whats with the wire connector. Could have screwed it right into the line. We are such a wasteful society.


----------



## CarpenterSFO

brunothedog said:


> View attachment 210546


Sometimes you get a whole batch of breakers that won't stop nuisance tripping. What else can you do?


----------



## Morning Wood

Holy crap!!!


----------



## madrina

D.S.I. said:


> God that pisses me off when they don't loop it around the screw in the right direction.


There's a way you're supposed to loop it? Or were u making a funny joke cuz they screwed into the line? 

Don't u love it when you tell a joke and everyone laughs and then some jerk has to get all literal and it ruins it.? Yeah. Thats me right now. I'm the jerk


----------



## Youngin'

madrina said:


> There's a way you're supposed to loop it? Or were u making a funny joke cuz they screwed into the line?
> 
> Don't u love it when you tell a joke and everyone laughs and then some jerk has to get all literal and it ruins it.? Yeah. Thats me right now. I'm the jerk


My sparky roommate says there's a certain way to loop it.


----------



## mnld

Youngin' said:


> My sparky roommate says there's a certain way to loop it.


Yeah with the threads. Clockwise north off the equator, counter clockwise south of the equator.


----------



## PCI

Lefty loosey, righty tightey!

Which doesn't make a damn bit of sense, but a lot of ignorant people get it.

Sorry to all of you that get it and proclaim it.

Not, really!!! Think about it.


----------



## Leo G

Why doesn't it make sense? If you look at the circle of the handle and you move the part that's farthest away from you to the right it will tighten and vice versa.

Unless you have something that rhymes with counterclockwise.


----------



## CO762

mnld said:


> Yeah with the threads. Clockwise north off the equator, counter clockwise south of the equator.


Holy Moly that's a lot of geography in a country where the president thinks there are 57 states and most people can barely find their own.

'Don't spread the loop' is what I always go by. Of course if the loop is the wrong direction, then in my right bag I have screws threaded for that direction. Those are the screws used in the southern hemisphere. Use them up here and everything will come undone.


----------



## aaron_a

At a friends house


----------



## aaron_a

Who glues a fernco?








I love it when hacks sign their work.

I guess these people have been showing up at 9 pm with their kid and asking the homeowner to help watch their kids while they ruin her house.


----------



## Leo G

aaron_a said:


> At a friends house
> View attachment 210794
> View attachment 210802
> View attachment 210810
> View attachment 210818
> View attachment 210826
> View attachment 210834
> View attachment 210842


Nothing a couple of packs of sandpaper won't cure.


----------



## CarpenterSFO

aaron_a said:


> At a friends house


I'm guessing they're not planning to tape that corner, either.

And why did your friend choose them? Maybe she's getting what she paid for.


----------



## aaron_a

CarpenterSFO said:


> I'm guessing they're not planning to tape that corner, either.
> 
> 
> 
> And why did your friend choose them? Maybe she's getting what she paid for.



I have no idea where she found them, or why she chose them. But she is certainly getting what she paid for. They're doing the kitchen and a bathroom. "Can you believe, they're only charging me 2,000 for the whole bathroom?!"

Uhhhh..... 

My favorite part is the 4' oc spacing of the furring strips, and they couldn't even land the butt edges on a strip. Good luck hanging cabinets on that...

I'm debating saying something to her about it.


----------



## Youngin'

There's been whole threads dedicated to how to say something/not saying anything. That's a whole can of worms in itself.


----------



## CarpenterSFO

aaron_a said:


> I have no idea where she found them, or why she chose them. But she is certainly getting what she paid for. They're doing the kitchen and a bathroom. "Can you believe, they're only charging me 2,000 for the whole bathroom?!"
> 
> Uhhhh.....
> 
> My favorite part is the 4' oc spacing of the furring strips, and they couldn't even land the butt edges on a strip. Good luck hanging cabinets on that...
> 
> I'm debating saying something to her about it.


Stay out of it, not a single word more than you've already said to her. The rotting heart of a $2000 bath remodel is the owner's greed and narcissism, and you will be punished for anything you say.


----------



## NJGC

Leo G said:


> Nothing a couple of packs of sandpaper won't cure.


More like a belt sander....lmao

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## aaron_a

NJGC said:


> More like a belt sander....lmao
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk



I was thinking a grinder with a flap wheel


----------



## aaron_a

CarpenterSFO said:


> Stay out of it, not a single word more than you've already said to her. The rotting heart of a $2000 bath remodel is the owner's greed and narcissism, and you will be punished for anything you say.



I just know she doesn't have a ton of money. I'd hate to see her waste 2k that could go towards doing it right. But in a sense, it's her own hole she's digging too...


----------



## Leo G

I'm thinking a lawn mower to take it down then a belt sander.


----------



## aptpupil

If she's a friend you owe it to her to tell her what she's getting/not getting for her money. Up to her after that.


----------



## asevereid

Geez, just get Resta in there, that should be enough plaster to work with


----------



## CO762

aaron_a said:


> "Can you believe, they're only charging me 2,000 for the whole bathroom?!"


yeah.


----------



## CO762

CarpenterSFO said:


> The rotting heart of a $2000 bath remodel is the owner's greed and narcissism, and you will be punished for anything you say.


Nicely put. Also, conmen/women will tell you, their con cannot work if their target isn't greedy. In order to rip someone off, they always give them a chance to get a whole lot for what they shouldn't. And that's how they get taken every time.

Gotta go. Some prince in nigeria needs me to wire him some money and if I do, he'll give me a million, tax free. BRB.....


----------



## CO762

aptpupil said:


> If she's a friend you owe it to her to tell her


A friend will tell a friend they have a booger on their face. Everyone else will just let them walk around all day with it.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Dafuq was the point?


----------



## MDjim

*The Wall Of SHAME!*













Some guys looking for work on a local Facebook page. Love the beam details.


----------



## kixnbux

I'll just leave this here ...


----------



## Mdwest

Plumbing fix from the foundation guys in a potential clients house after the basement walls were done.
The wall and beam repairs look even worse.


----------



## CarpenterSFO

CO762 said:


> Nicely put. Also, conmen/women will tell you, their con cannot work if their target isn't greedy. In order to rip someone off, they always give them a chance to get a whole lot for what they shouldn't. And that's how they get taken every time.
> 
> Gotta go. Some prince in nigeria needs me to wire him some money and if I do, he'll give me a million, tax free. BRB.....


A friend's brother lost his family's money to a Nigerian oil deal. Millions - cleaned out the parent's investments.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

CarpenterSFO said:


> A friend's brother lost his family's money to a Nigerian oil deal. Millions - cleaned out the parent's investments.


I cant believe people fall for that chit


----------



## CarpenterSFO

A&E Exteriors said:


> I cant believe people fall for that chit


He was the perfect mark - greedy as anything, and quite stupid. It wouldn't have come to anything except that he was able to steal the family money.

It was quite a while before he understood that he wasn't going to get the money. He flew to Africa to find the guy, who he apparently thought would be standing around some oil wells with a bag of money.


----------



## CO762

lol, a true "blue sky" promise/deal. they promise you anything and everything, but when you get there, there's nothing but blue sky.

They also keep throwing more and more money at the bad money in the vain hope that it will happen, they weren't taken, it wasn't lost.


----------



## Youngin'

More money than brains...


----------



## Leo G

CO762 said:


> lol, a true "blue sky" promise/deal. they promise you anything and everything, but when you get there, there's nothing but blue sky.
> 
> They also keep throwing more and more money at the bad money in the vain hope that it will happen, they weren't taken, it wasn't lost.


Sounds like progressives.


----------



## madrina

Just ground this off in that bucket of water. It will be fine.


----------



## dayexco

Mdwest said:


> Plumbing fix from the foundation guys in a potential clients house after the basement walls were done.
> The wall and beam repairs look even worse.


wtf is that?

hopefully it was their intent to "temp" something until a pro could make the needed repair.


----------



## PCI

I have seen the same thing done by the "cable" installers.


----------



## NYgutterguy

Couldn't find the " weird chit you see while giving an estimate" thread so figured I'll just post what I ran into yesterday in here. Last thing this house needs is gutters


----------



## jb4211

Darren, the classic is when the asked you to come out for something completely unrelated to what needs to be repaired asap.

I had a similar client last year who wanted an estimate for some vinyl fencing. Then, I saw the house which was basically falling down and I knew I was just wasting my time.


----------



## NJGC

NYgutterguy said:


> Couldn't find the " weird chit you see while giving an estimate" thread so figured I'll just post what I ran into yesterday in here. Last thing this house needs is gutters
> View attachment 216289
> View attachment 216297


Does someone actually live in that shanty? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## jb4211

This was the fence job. Look at this gutter. lol


----------



## NYgutterguy

NJGC said:


> Does someone actually live in that shanty?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Thats the back of the garage. They gut the entire inside of the house for now..Guy obviously got a great deal on it....i hope


----------



## NJGC

NYgutterguy said:


> Thats the back of the garage. They gut the entire inside of the house for now..Guy obviously got a great deal on it....i hope


Wow, yea I hope so also. Place looks like a real dump!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## CO762

NYgutterguy said:


> They gut the entire inside of the house for now..Guy obviously got a great deal on it....i hope


Usually with houses like that, the $5-20K houses, for that price, even after fixing it up, you're still located at that spot/neighborhood.


----------



## NYgutterguy

This is Ny. Think they paid $250,000 with $10,000 a year in taxes. Big piece of property.


----------



## blacktop

Rebar is so overrated . :laughing:


----------



## NJGC

They have "Great Warrenties"......lmfao!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## brhokel606

blacktop said:


> Rebar is so overrated . :laughing:


Wow! I have seen crazy stuff thrown in but that's the first time I have seen iron rail used! That's awesome!

I'll bet they are proud of that too, it's green (recycling) you know.


----------



## Spencer

blacktop said:


> Rebar is so overrated . :laughing:


Only in VA. :whistling


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

Railing always holds down vinyl decking right


----------



## blacktop

brhokel606 said:


> Wow! I have seen crazy stuff thrown in but that's the first time I have seen iron rail used! That's awesome!
> 
> I'll bet they are proud of that too, it's green (recycling) you know.





Spencer said:


> Only in VA. :whistling


When I walked out the door and saw that ....I busted out laughing !!! The guy building the forms was standing right there ! I said Dude !! That's tight!!


----------



## EricBrancard

Stunt Carpenter said:


> View attachment 218746
> 
> 
> Railing always holds down vinyl decking right


That cantilever ratio seems a bit off.


----------



## madrina

EricBrancard said:


> That cantilever ratio seems a bit off.


I think the steps are going there. Maybe?


----------



## TNTRenovate

EricBrancard said:


> That cantilever ratio seems a bit off.


There area a bunch of piers under the edge.


----------



## EricBrancard

TNTSERVICES said:


> There area a bunch of piers under the edge.


Good call. Didn't even see those.


----------



## CompleteW&D

This damn thread is a LOVE / HATE kind of thing for me. I always hesitate hitting the first click and coming into this thread. 

I LOVE it because it never ceases to amaze me at some of the stuff you guys find and post. But I absolutely HATE it because I see something where I have to go back a page to find out what's going on.

Only to see something else that looks interesting and needing to go back ANOTHER page or two. Only to see something ELSE at the top of that page.... requiring a trip back another page or two. Only to find....

Sigh.... before I know it, I've been in this thread for an HOUR or more.

I LOVE it and I HATE it. :blink:


----------



## blacktop

EricBrancard said:


> That cantilever ratio seems a bit off.


Looks like it should have been brought out to the back a bit.


----------



## NYgutterguy

Homeowner told me he had to fire the Mexicans doing his siding. I'm not sure why










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYgutterguy

Got home and realized these look pretty rough too. It was so bad that the homeowner was terrified to use the cheaper gutter quote by a Spanish guy and gave me the job being 30% more. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYgutterguy

Pics didn't load







https://images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/08/28/d1c8f21cb1b961a57281da939685d121.jpg[/IMG 

Roof was just as rough

VIVA AMERICA 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blacktop

When it comes to drywall.....if you hire a hack! Don't call me to fix it. Cause I won't!


----------



## jb4211

NYgutterguy said:


> Pics didn't load
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/08/28/d1c8f21cb1b961a57281da939685d121.jpg[/IMG
> 
> Roof was just as rough
> 
> VIVA AMERICA
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]
> 
> Darren, that's where, "it looks good from my house" comes into play. Because, from my house, it does look good.lol


----------



## NYgutterguy

blacktop said:


> When it comes to drywall.....if you hire a hack! Don't call me to fix it. Cause I won't!


Nothing to fix here..This dump got herself some brandy new gutters on top of that hackery. Check already deposited :thumbup:


----------



## blacktop

NYgutterguy said:


> Nothing to fix here..This dump got herself some brandy new gutters on top of that hackery. Check already deposited :thumbup:


That's good to hear ....they made their bed....let them look at that siding from here on out. Serves them right!


----------



## madrina

I don't know if it serves them right. Geez blacktop sounds like they got burned and learn their lesson really quick. Most people at that point are trying to recoup some of what they've already spent on a hack by taking it out of the next guys check like somehow it's our responsibility to compensate them for their loss


----------



## blacktop

madrina said:


> I don't know if it serves them right. Geez blacktop sounds like they got burned and learn their lesson really quick. Most people at that point are trying to recoup some of what they've already spent on a hack by taking it out of the next guys check like somehow it's our responsibility to compensate them for their loss


Yeah right! They got one bid and went with it??? They got two to three bids and went the hack for less coin. 
When New York. Gutter could have given them a nice job at a 2015 price. Or should I say..New York would have given them a good price for a contractor that's not living in a cardboard box .


----------



## jaydee

Customer: Can you look at my spot light.

Me: sure ..

















Well, maybe we need to call your electrician....


----------



## Leo G

Speaker zip cord and electrical tape. Nice.


----------



## jaydee

yep, and not enough REAL wire to fix, she didn't want me to mess with siding. 
so I caped the wires, and taped the hole. 
AND took pictures ....


----------



## EricBrancard

NYgutterguy said:


> Pics didn't load
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/08/28/d1c8f21cb1b961a57281da939685d121.jpg[/IMG
> 
> Roof was just as rough
> 
> VIVA AMERICA
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]
> 
> The dutch lap is bad enough even when installed by someone good :whistling


----------



## NYgutterguy

EricBrancard said:


> The dutch lap is bad enough even when installed by someone good :whistling


I have certainteed mainstreet dutch lap and its actually not too bad. Little wavy in spots but overall im happy with it


----------



## EricBrancard

NYgutterguy said:


> I have certainteed mainstreet dutch lap and its actually not too bad. Little wavy in spots but overall im happy with it


I've just always hated the look.


----------



## Tom M

The seams lay tighter than straight double 4


----------



## EricBrancard

Tom M said:


> The seams lay tighter than straight double 4


If you use Monogram XL, you won't have many seams anyways.


----------



## Tom M

I used to promote Woodlands 16 due to bigger lengths. Never got to use the other brands.... The came along later.

I was never a fan of monogram. I hate the lock and the deep profile. Mainstreet was my go to for Certinteed.


----------



## EricBrancard

Tom M said:


> I used to promote Woodlands 16 due to bigger lengths. Never got to use the other brands.... The came along later.
> 
> I was never a fan of monogram. I hate the lock and the deep profile. Mainstreet was my go to for Certinteed.


The lock holds really well.


----------



## FrankSmith

EricBrancard said:


> I've just always hated the look.


I love it in real wood. I have seen a bunch of it on little tropical houses, and it is beautiful. The vinyl variety is terrible. I always scratch my head because it costs more and looks worse.


----------



## Fresh Decks

TaylorMadeCon said:


> The scary part is that it looks like a professional deck to the untrained eye. I worked for a company that proudly built decks like that all the time... I'm not proud of that.
> I really want to know what he thought those middle posts were doing if he didn't put a beam there.


Exactly. Things look straight, blocking looks like he must have snapped a line haha. Homeowner wouldn't see an issue.

Maybe he's planning on adding 30 more posts.


----------



## Mark122

blacktop said:


> In defense . I think they thought It Wasn't a closet .. It's a closet! :laughing:


why is there not perpendicular wall?


----------



## 1985gt

Architect: Let's hide the valley, it's all standing seam and everyone knows metal doesn't leak.

Building Maintenance: Hmm, it's leaking. Fred grab those 10 tubes of caulking, we will get it fixed! :whistling


----------



## madrina

1985gt said:


> Architect: Let's hide the valley, it's all standing seam and everyone knows metal doesn't leak.
> 
> Building Maintenance: Hmm, it's leaking. Fred grab those 10 tubes of caulking, we will get it fixed! :whistling


Leave mauleman alone! What r you doing on his job anyway!


----------



## 1985gt

Fixing it! The flashing height is being raised as well.


----------



## madrina

Valley=1 piece of residential drip edge upside down? Check! 
Man this roofing gig is easy!


----------



## 1985gt

What? It was regular valley metal, decent practice on who ever installed the standing seam, except they didn't lay it out right 6" or so for all the water coming down the valley, and B, they had the original design working against them. Another area they messed up was pushing the panels in to that funky receiver strip thingy, instead of how it should have been done with the panels locking over like on a eve edge. In hind sight we should have done the same with what is now the edge of the panels but I was fairly concerned with how much snow/ice build up in that area, 6' snow drifts in the valley were common I guess.


----------



## TractHomeTrades

*Thank you*

Man I love this thread!


----------



## C2projects

I should take a pic of the GC I am framing this addition for and put it in here. So far issues we've had 
- huge mess when we showed up from demo
- demo not fully finished
- gas line not moved
- cable/phone wiring above floor line
- no pressure treated material to cap our concrete
- no wedge anchors
- not enough joists
- wrong size studs
- wrong size beam
- wrong hangers
- missing hangers
- no bolts for beams
- not enough sheathing for the roof.

Luckily we have had enough foresight to catch most of this before its become an issue. However the GC has zero organizational skills. All this and we have only been there for 2 days


----------



## Defenestrate

#$%[email protected]& Masonite! Not a single hinge screw perpendicular.










This was fresh out of the packaging from evil Orange.


----------



## madrina

1985gt said:


> What? It was regular valley metal, decent practice on who ever installed the standing seam, except they didn't lay it out right 6" or so for all the water coming down the valley, and B, they had the original design working against them. Another area they messed up was pushing the panels in to that funky receiver strip thingy, instead of how it should have been done with the panels locking over like on a eve edge. In hind sight we should have done the same with what is now the edge of the panels but I was fairly concerned with how much snow/ice build up in that area, 6' snow drifts in the valley were common I guess.


I was just making a joke...


----------



## madrina

C2projects said:


> I should take a pic of the GC I am framing this addition for and put it in here. So far issues we've had
> - huge mess when we showed up from demo
> - demo not fully finished
> - gas line not moved
> - cable/phone wiring above floor line
> - no pressure treated material to cap our concrete
> - no wedge anchors
> - not enough joists
> - wrong size studs
> - wrong size beam
> - wrong hangers
> - missing hangers
> - no bolts for beams
> - not enough sheathing for the roof.
> 
> Luckily we have had enough foresight to catch most of this before its become an issue. However the GC has zero organizational skills. All this and we have only been there for 2 days


Sounds like the GC is on the s#!7 if ya ask me


----------



## 1985gt

madrina said:


> I was just making a joke...


----------



## kixnbux

Apparently according to this Facebook page, balconies are DIY 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Easy Gibson

You know that DIY just means Do It Yourself, right?

You can DIY an entire masterpiece of a house. It'll just take you longer.


----------



## kixnbux

Easy Gibson said:


> You know that DIY just means Do It Yourself, right?
> 
> You can DIY an entire masterpiece of a house. It'll just take you longer.



If you know what you're doing yes. This crap just encourages pallet builders to widen their horizons to things that can be dangerous imo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimelessQuality

Doubt that's a diy job. Looks pretty solid from here


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Easy Gibson

kixnbux said:


> If you know what you're doing yes. This crap just encourages pallet builders to widen their horizons to things that can be dangerous imo
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hear ya.

Pallet Builders is a great term. hah


----------



## TaylorMadeAB

Easy Gibson said:


> I hear ya.
> 
> 
> 
> Pallet Builders is a great term. hah



My wife's friend told me (she was serious) that she could build a coffee table out of pallets. This is totally doable for someone with skill, but when I asked her how she would do it with no tools or experience she said "It can't be that hard. I watched a video on YouTube. I'll just staple the top boards together."


----------



## TimelessQuality

I saw a HD employee cutting some pallet wood for a lady holding a print out from Pinterest lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JFM constr

TaylorMadeCon said:


> My wife's friend told me (she was serious) that she could build a coffee table out of pallets. This is totally doable for someone with skill, but when I asked her how she would do it with no tools or experience she said "It can't be that hard. I watched a video on YouTube. I'll just staple the top boards together."


HEY - got this . A table turns up at my mothers years ago .gift from her sister . everyone ooos and aauus ,cousin are envious they did not get it .Piece of old junk someone did crappy,lame ass lazy work on . Something old and simple built -love it but this was probable your pallet friend who assembled it . Maybe you have to have wood skills to know the difference? table [and my mother] have moved on so cannot get a pacture of it . it was rather expensive item bought in one of those antique stores in Marin county calif .For those who do not know that area - think green ,as in very expensive so called ecological minded [green =$]


----------



## CarpenterSFO

TimelessQuality said:


> Doubt that's a diy job. Looks pretty solid from here
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same rail as on the stairs.


----------



## 91782

kixnbux said:


> If you know what you're doing yes. This crap just encourages pallet builders to widen their horizons to things that can be dangerous imo
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ain't America wonderful?

I'm all for it.:thumbsup:


----------



## brhokel606

I have a buddy who is pallet this and pallet that, drives me nuts. He tried talking my wife into a pallet floor in living room and kitchen. WTF? I explained that pallet wood is not the same thickness and I would have to sand the entire floor for hours to get them level, let alone how soft it would be a 3 great danes would scratch the b jesus out of it! What are people thinking, as bad as carpet and grass on the walls from Trading Spaces years ago!


----------



## Morning Wood

Pallet floor. Wow. That's a good one. Might as well do it over radiant too.


----------



## kixnbux

Here you go lol. Just saw your buddies idea on Facebook. 



brhokel606 said:


> I have a buddy who is pallet this and pallet that, drives me nuts. He tried talking my wife into a pallet floor in living room and kitchen. WTF? I explained that pallet wood is not the same thickness and I would have to sand the entire floor for hours to get them level, let alone how soft it would be a 3 great danes would scratch the b jesus out of it! What are people thinking, as bad as carpet and grass on the walls from Trading Spaces years ago!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TLHWindows

brhokel606 said:


> I have a buddy who is pallet this and pallet that, drives me nuts. He tried talking my wife into a pallet floor in living room and kitchen. WTF? I explained that pallet wood is not the same thickness and I would have to sand the entire floor for hours to get them level, let alone how soft it would be a 3 great danes would scratch the b jesus out of it! What are people thinking, as bad as carpet and grass on the walls from Trading Spaces years ago!


Hotel in town is re-doing their pool area. Fake grass on the wall all over the place. On the walls, pillars in front, even picture framed.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Fresh Decks said:


> Meticulous blocking...But who needs beams anyway. Or hangers. Or post bearing. I suspect this deck will become known as "The Wave" in a couple years.
> 
> Bolt all of the things. At least 4 fairly sturdy joists.


Oh look....a trampoline!


----------



## PatChap

Fresh Decks said:


> I think that one actually defines the phrase "knows just enough to be dangerous".


At least it doesn't have far to go when some snow builds up and she drops..


----------



## ScipioAfricanus

One picture really is worth a thousand words.


Andy.


----------



## asevereid

ScipioAfricanus said:


> One picture really is worth a thousand words.
> 
> 
> Andy.


Oh now that's something special.


----------



## Fresh Decks

ScipioAfricanus said:


> One picture really is worth a thousand words.
> 
> 
> Andy.


Hahahaha!! That is glorious! Lol


----------



## JFM constr

kixnbux said:


> Here you go lol. Just saw your buddies idea on Facebook.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love it! Imagine the labor involved . how was it fastened down ,straight edge all and rip to the narrowist board .just removing the nails is time ,lots of time .


----------



## A&E Exteriors

I personally want to do this


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Pallet floors in a room in my house that is


----------



## Youngin'

One reno we did had a unique floor put in. Somewhere in Virginia a textile factory was torn down and the wood salvaged. A company got a hold of it, sanded it, finished it, and put a tongue and groove on the sides. The planks installed nicely (from what the installer told me) and I actually quite liked it. I wish I still had pictures of it.


----------



## TaylorMadeAB

A&E Exteriors said:


> I personally want to do this


Ya but here is the difference. You understand the work involved, and are capable of doing it. Most people who share this crap on facebook think it's as easy as gluing some pallets down to your subfloor.


----------



## festerized

Got a call for a deck repair today, totally wasn’t expecting this. Guess installing 2x2 stone over rubber membrane wasn’t a good idea after all


----------



## brhokel606

TaylorMadeCon said:


> Ya but here is the difference. You understand the work involved, and are capable of doing it. Most people who share this crap on facebook think it's as easy as gluing some pallets down to your subfloor.


ThIs is exactly right! People think you just lay it down and nail it, not so much. A&E Exteriors I believe it would look real nice, if done right and I do believe you would do it right. But all this posts on Pintrest and the like have no fricken clue.


----------



## Morning Wood

festerized said:


> Got a call for a deck repair today, totally wasn’t expecting this. Guess installing 2x2 stone over rubber membrane wasn’t a good idea after all



Is that wood framing underneath with a rubber roof basically? Wow


----------



## 1985gt

festerized said:


> Got a call for a deck repair today, totally wasn’t expecting this. Guess installing 2x2 stone over rubber membrane wasn’t a good idea after all


With stone there needs to be a drainage at under it. We've done a number that had pavers on the top or poured concrete. 

As they say the devil is in the details. If the roofer or builder or whoever does the topping messes up its a mess.

I'll post some tomorrow where they put bricks down. With a sand base... freezing and thawing did a number.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus

festerized said:


> Got a call for a deck repair today, totally wasn’t expecting this. Guess installing 2x2 stone over rubber membrane wasn’t a good idea after all


Is it common, albeit a ****ty thing to set up wood columns and stone arches in your local area.

That is beyond ludicrous.

Andy.


----------



## Agility

ScipioAfricanus said:


> Is it common, albeit a ****ty thing to set up wood columns and stone arches in your local area.
> 
> 
> 
> That is beyond ludicrous.
> 
> 
> 
> Andy.



And then stone columns stacked over the wooden ones for the fence. Terrible.


----------



## NYgutterguy

*The Wall Of SHAME!*

Love the guys who install vented soffit and refuse to cut a single hole in the old soffit. I call this job security 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## festerized

Morning Wood said:


> Is that wood framing underneath with a rubber roof basically? Wow


Yup, and no venting below! I have a feeling TJI wasn't spec'd correctly. Floor has a pretty good bounce. not sure how the water penetrated to membrane not once but twice, customer had stone reviewed in trouble area three years ago and had enter deck re grouted


----------



## CO762

asevereid said:


> Oh now that's something special.


They ordered 'dryfall' coatings, but were shipped 'wetrun' coatings.
Common mistake.


----------



## CarpenterSFO

ScipioAfricanus said:


> Is it common, albeit a ****ty thing to set up wood columns and stone arches in your local area.
> 
> That is beyond ludicrous.
> 
> Andy.


Andy, I believe that we will have to revoke your invitation to join the golf and tennis club.


----------



## CarpenterSFO

$100K to make it right, including fixing the water damage to the main house.


----------



## kressman

*The Wall Of SHAME!*









"Who keeps stealing my damn square!"


----------



## blacktop

kressman said:


> View attachment 235434
> 
> 
> "Who keeps stealing my damn square!"
> 
> View attachment 235442


Hey, when you only have 1 8 ft 2x4. You gotta make it work somehow .


----------



## madrina

brhokel606 said:


> I have a buddy who is pallet this and pallet that, drives me nuts. He tried talking my wife into a pallet floor in living room and kitchen. WTF? I explained that pallet wood is not the same thickness and I would have to sand the entire floor for hours to get them level, let alone how soft it would be a 3 great danes would scratch the b jesus out of it! What are people thinking, as bad as carpet and grass on the walls from Trading Spaces years ago!


Ooo carpet and grass on the walls, pinterest here I come!


----------



## blacktop

Dont pull those screws . Drive them into the wood. It'll make the frame stronger. :thumbsup:


----------



## Anthill

[/ATTACH]

 how would you trim 1/8th off a 2 ft sheet of mdf?


The jobsite goon was using my table saw. I actually got to watch him do it. :blink:


----------



## Calidecks

Anthill said:


> [/ATTACH]
> 
> how would you trim 1/8th off a 2 ft sheet of mdf?
> 
> 
> The jobsite goon was using my table saw. I actually got to watch him do it. :blink:


That's how you check blade height.


----------



## aptpupil

Awesome. He deserves a dope slap.


----------



## TNTRenovate

I had my big bosch for about a week and this guy, who said he was a master carpenter did the samething.


----------



## asevereid

Well, here's something different... :


----------



## Leo G

Anthill said:


> [/ATTACH]
> 
> how would you trim 1/8th off a 2 ft sheet of mdf?
> 
> 
> The jobsite goon was using my table saw. I actually got to watch him do it. :blink:


I have that on my fence too.


----------



## heavy_d

Hey this is how you nail to a ledger board right???

And how to extend a joist??

And yes, those are roofing nails. 

Also, I will never punch bolts through brick and this is reinforced by the fact that the h/o ceiling below is getting ruined by water coming in. Cut some drywall holes and yes its coming through the bolts. 
Also made worse that there is no flashing of any kind above ledger.

These are my competitors. Makes me feel warm and fuzzy.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

These framers suck ....bad

But hey, they're fast...smh


----------



## ubcguy89

A&E Exteriors said:


> Good god!










blacktop said:


> Yes they do ! Hurricane hangers = cardboard ! Works great!


If available my favorite drywall shim is vinyl cove base


----------



## mnld

Here's one for the framing gods. This abomination is just down the road from me.

I have no idea.


----------



## madmax718

NYgutterguy said:


> Brand new roof on house I'm doing right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that a leaf colored flashing? its very natural looking.


----------



## wallmaxx

Saw this east of Memphis, TN once...well actually bad designs were kinda commonplace.


----------



## wallmaxx

mnld said:


> Here's one for the framing gods. This abomination is just down the road from me.
> 
> I have no idea.


So.....they're building a building over a building building. 

"Seems bigger on the inside."


----------



## TNTRenovate

Partition walls in a basement.


----------



## EricBrancard

wallmaxx said:


> Saw this east of Memphis, TN once...well actually bad designs were kinda commonplace.


Germantown or Collierville area?


----------



## TaylorMadeAB

wallmaxx said:


> Saw this east of Memphis, TN once...well actually bad designs were kinda commonplace.



I get so angry looking at new roof designs. Who is drawing up these plans?!


----------



## TaylorMadeAB

mnld said:


> Here's one for the framing gods. This abomination is just down the road from me.
> 
> I have no idea.



Looks like a good ole pole barn! I've never understood the purpose of those unless it's just an open walled shelter for equipment.


----------



## NJGC

TNTSERVICES said:


> Partition walls in a basement.


You don't like optimum value framing?....lmao

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## NYC_Line7

mastersplinter said:


> you aren't familiar with the drywall spoon? check this out....
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aAd2Wcp1f_8#t=467


holly ****! I havent laughed like that in years, seriously. Best thing is reading the comments.:thumbup:


----------



## mnld

TaylorMadeCon said:


> Looks like a good ole pole barn! I've never understood the purpose of those unless it's just an open walled shelter for equipment.


If you look closer the poles don't go to the ground. They're just sitting on the old walls with a 2x6 scabbed over them. Also the trusses are single pitch tied tied together in the middle and supported by the old roof.


----------



## CO762

TaylorMadeCon said:


> I get so angry looking at new roof designs. Who is drawing up these plans?!


a roof is just something to put a house under, like a building is something to build a building around.


----------



## mnld

CO762 said:


> a roof is just something to put a house under, like a building is something to build a building around.


That made me laugh!


----------



## Easy Gibson

TaylorMadeCon said:


> I get so angry looking at new roof designs. Who is drawing up these plans?!


Colleges need to start teaching young architects what blight looks like. We're currently blighting our neighborhoods with new construction. It's poorly build and it looks worse than a landfill.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

wallmaxx said:


> Saw this east of Memphis, TN once...well actually bad designs were kinda commonplace.


I used to frame there early in my career. ....we built lots of stuff like that


----------



## NYgutterguy

wallmaxx said:


> Saw this east of Memphis, TN once...well actually bad designs were kinda commonplace.



Bet that lower gutter over flows during a light drizzle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

NYgutterguy said:


> Bet that lower gutter over flows during a light drizzle.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No such thing as a light drizzle in Memphis, it is either pouring and storming or it is not


----------



## NYgutterguy

A&E Exteriors said:


> No such thing as a light drizzle in Memphis, it is either pouring and storming or it is not



Then can't see how anyone can use those little 5" ones there. No chance that those work on that house 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike-B

Custom 200A circuit breaker elimination kit.


----------



## Framer87

mnld said:


> Here's one for the framing gods. This abomination is just down the road from me.
> 
> I have no idea.


Are those home built trusses as well? Can't see it very well on pics but those look stick built with 2x laminated on site???


----------



## blacktop

mnld said:


> Here's one for the framing gods. This abomination is just down the road from me.
> 
> I have no idea.


Good way make It look uniform! Or stop a bunch of leaks.?


----------



## aptpupil

Flippers...


----------



## CO762

aptpupil said:


> Flippers...


In my opinion some flippers are very dangerous to buy a house from.
I'm sure there are some good people doing that and if I were to do that, I'd do a good job, but I also have met some people that knew/worked for some flippers and the stories they told me just left me floored. I know one person that is forever wondering if he's going to get a lawsuit delivered to his door.


----------



## oldfrt

Caught this over on DYI,felt it would fit in well on this thread.
I feel bad for this HO,who thought he hired a roofing crew:


----------



## aptpupil

CO762 said:


> In my opinion some flippers are very dangerous to buy a house from.
> I'm sure there are some good people doing that and if I were to do that, I'd do a good job, but I also have met some people that knew/worked for some flippers and the stories they told me just left me floored. I know one person that is forever wondering if he's going to get a lawsuit delivered to his door.


Getting a lot of them here right now. I get a lot of work from the poor people who buy from them.


----------



## Mark122

aptpupil said:


> Flippers...


just in case it start to sag....


----------



## A&E Exteriors

oldfrt said:


> Caught this over on DYI,felt it would fit in well on this thread.
> I feel bad for this HO,who thought he hired a roofing crew:


WTF!?!?


----------



## Gopher

Love this thread. Longtime lurker, finally have something to share. 1st post so apologize if messed up


----------



## mikeswoods

That's funny---I've seen some real Lulus with homeowner wiring----


----------



## Randy Bush

oldfrt said:


> Caught this over on DYI,felt it would fit in well on this thread.
> I feel bad for this HO,who thought he hired a roofing crew:


A nice mess. Looks like they put the metal right over top of the old shingles, know lots of guys do , but I don't care too. But if a poor job of putting the metal on you still have a roof under it. :thumbsup: Wonder how long they think the caulk will last before starting to leak.


----------



## EricBrancard

Randy Bush said:


> Wonder how long they think the caulk will last before starting to leak.


Long enough for the check to clear.


----------



## CO762

aptpupil said:


> Getting a lot of them here right now. I get a lot of work from the poor people who buy from them.


Isn't that sad? Yeah, ya bought this house and it's a nice house, but....


----------



## blacktop

oldfrt said:


> Caught this over on DYI,felt it would fit in well on this thread.
> I feel bad for this HO,who thought he hired a roofing crew:


Holy crap!!!


----------



## heavy_d

Yummy!


----------



## brhokel606

heavy_d said:


> Yummy!


Is that a header they notched? If it is, WTF?


----------



## madmax718

aptpupil said:


> Flippers...


That post will never rot.


----------



## madmax718

Gopher said:


> Love this thread. Longtime lurker, finally have something to share. 1st post so apologize if messed up


Its interesting that they used the temporary easy to remove nails for this job. Those cost quite a bit more.


----------



## heavy_d

brhokel606 said:


> Is that a header they notched? If it is, WTF?


Probably!


----------



## Easy Gibson

aptpupil said:


> Flippers...


Just did some punch list work for a couple who paid $800k for an "updated" home. I honestly don't know how the crew that did the work sleep at night.

Some of the atrocities:
-No vent fans actually venting anywhere other than into joist bays
-No door jambs nailed into framing - "Just throw a couple nails from the gun in there, it'll probably hold"
-Some ridiculous 4-way lightswitch scenario that necessitates you knowing in advance that the lights on the 3rd floor are controlled by the switch on the first floor. Sharp.
-No sinks or shower enclosures caulked
-Gigantic bubble in brand new hardwood floor. 
-They tiled over 150 year old tongue and groove wood flooring on a sun porch. I can't believe they're all loose after 3 months. Actually wait, yes I can.

That's just scratching the surface. I tell everybody I know around here not to bother even considering buying a house that has a laminate floor in it. If they went for that cheap **** where you can see it, just imagine what they did behind the drywall. 

Ok sorry, I'm done.


----------



## Easy Gibson

heavy_d said:


> Yummy!


It actually does look a lot like a frosted cake.


----------



## heavy_d

I'm really hoping it was a dumb welder that smashed this beam and wall out of place but it was probably the framer. Jesus Christ...


----------



## heavy_d

So the welder welded the post an inch outside of the beam. To get the sheathing on they pounded the wall in. Gotta love subdivisions!!


----------



## kressman

Gotta love tear out day.


----------



## PatChap

aptpupil said:


> Flippers...


Flippers are rediculous around here, as I'm sure they are everywhere. Had one that I did a few Roofs for, mostly ripping off not too old Roofs so they look new.
I walked through one of the houses I was roofing to use the can. 
In the bathroom, the glass guys were neaty cutting the new shower enclosure around the 8" hvac duct that was run through the shower. It was amazing. I wish I had my phone. I don't answer the guys calls anymore, don't want my name anywhere near that.


----------



## CO762

brhokel606 said:


> Is that a header they notched? If it is, WTF?


'carpenters' truly are magicians sometimes.

Take an ordinary rim joist and ipso facto, turn it into, single ply laminated girder.









Well, before the 'carpenter' turned it into a beam later due to structural failures happening in the house. And in some bays he even used two nails to attach the new ledger, but that was every other one, or third one to help save on nail expense. 
Yeah, it is tilting out so probably not ring shank nails.  Saved 8p nails too on the hangars as face got 2 per side and sides of new joists got none. Nails 'spensive.
Left the sill plate on though as don't wanna mess up the structural integrity.

Here's the other end of the joist/girder/beam-ish. 










Yup, that is a structural water supply below it with the structural air gap as required by code. Red wire hanger signifies super duty. 
To the left is a disaster too.
Guy that owns this wants a new kitchen and bathroom w/o a permit being pulled, then when I showed him that and explained it'd have to be fixed, he also wanted that done without a permit. I told him not pulling permits is how people wind up with 'work' like that. Then I told him whoever did his new concrete driveway buried his new siding.

I'm debating on taking this job because the last one like this I did the people ran out of money.


----------



## CO762

heavy_d said:


> So the welder welded the post an inch outside of the beam.


Hey, I may have some work for him on a house I just looked at. I need blind welders and drunk carpenters.


----------



## blacktop

heavy_d said:


> I'm really hoping it was a dumb welder that smashed this beam and wall out of place but it was probably the framer. Jesus Christ...





heavy_d said:


> So the welder welded the post an inch outside of the beam. To get the sheathing on they pounded the wall in. Gotta love subdivisions!!


Not a problem! We'll just cut the rock around the metal . If the mud won't fix It !! And the metal shows? We call that Kustom wurk!!


----------



## TNTRenovate

I thought I posted these before, but a couple a years ago we were replacing the decking on a deck and found this:


----------



## Youngin'

I remember that post because I saved one of those pictures. I would occasionally see it in my albums and laugh.


----------



## Easy Gibson

Worked, didn't it?


----------



## aptpupil

Steel shims... I don't see a problem.


----------



## Calidecks

TNTSERVICES said:


> I thought I posted these before, but a couple a years ago we were replacing the decking on a deck and found this:
> 
> View attachment 241473
> 
> 
> View attachment 241481


How old was the deck?


----------



## TNTRenovate

20 years


----------



## NYgutterguy

Love when the starter course ends right in keyway 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Bush

NYgutterguy said:


> Love when the starter course ends right in keyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


New style venting system. :thumbsup:


----------



## asevereid

Randy Bush said:


> New style venting system.


Well, the installation method is idiot proof


----------



## Mordekyle

Gutter vent?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1985gt

Mordekyle said:


> Gutter vent?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Helps with ice damning.


----------



## TimelessQuality

kressman said:


> Gotta love tear out day.


Are those wine cork wire nuts??? Brilliant!:clap:


----------



## Randy Bush

blacktop said:


> :whistling......


The outside plug , poor planning on someones part. :whistling


----------



## blacktop

Randy Bush said:


> The outside plug , poor planning on someones part. :whistling


If this were a hard hat thread I could really show you guys some chit...:laughing:


----------



## mstrat

Project a couple blocks away from me has been all summer in the making...and for at least a month now the Quikrete has sat just like that, uncovered. Scrapped lots of paint on the house in the spring, still not repainted.

Can't believe the HO hasn't taken the guy's sign down yet even...


----------



## donerightwyo

mstrat said:


> Project a couple blocks away from me has been all summer in the making...and for at least a month now the Quikrete has sat just like that, uncovered. Scrapped lots of paint on the house in the spring, still not repainted.
> 
> Can't believe the HO hasn't taken the guy's sign down yet even...


At least the brick matches:no:


----------



## mnld

Nuff said....


----------



## JR Shepstone

mnld said:


> Nuff said....


The fuel's good. They never said the people programming the machine were.


----------



## NYgutterguy

Land of the free..Home of the cheap but innovative :laughing:


----------



## thehockeydman

NYgutterguy said:


> Land of the free..Home of the cheap but innovative :laughing:


Somebody was probably really proud of them self for that... :whistling


----------



## festerized

Framer hasn’t been on the job for a month, took them 3 months to get to this phase. Ho doesn’t understand why i need to fix the other guys work before I move forward with the 3rd floor and roof.
Garage wall hinged, most window & door liners are split by pack down for R/O, walls out of level, walls not parallel, didn’t get to check for square yet, used wrong bolts for steel beams and the threads are on the open wall sides
As with any project I take over I want to know why the contractor walked off the job, after some grilling I realized contractor under bid the project by about 4 SQ FT


----------



## Framer87

4 sq/ft. Care to elaborate why somebody would walk for $32.


----------



## blacktop

festerized said:


> Framer hasn’t been on the job for a month, took them 3 months to get to this phase. Ho doesn’t understand why i need to fix the other guys work before I move forward with the 3rd floor and roof.
> Garage wall hinged, most window & door liners are split by pack down for R/O, walls out of level, walls not parallel, didn’t get to check for square yet, used wrong bolts for steel beams and the threads are on the open wall sides
> As with any project I take over I want to know why the contractor walked off the job, after some grilling I realized contractor under bid the project by about 4 SQ FT


How much rain has that taking on since the stand still?


----------



## festerized

blacktop said:


> How much rain has that taking on since the stand still?


They started Framing about 4 months ago, luckily for the homeowner we had a dry summer.
I bidded on this project in February not sure exact start date


----------



## festerized

Framer87 said:


> 4 sq/ft. Care to elaborate why somebody would walk for $32.


HO told me what he paid the framer to date and what was left, for the money he was paid I would say the framer did ok. 

My guess framer didn’t read the prints, just applied his sq ft price to architects sq ft on ledger and called it a day. Once he started the project the framer realized his mistake, cut a few corners, blead the HO and then split. Not the first time i seen this happen, if im not mistaken I explained this to the HO on my follow up

House is roughly 3,800 SQ ft first floor, 3,100 second floor, think the attic is around 1,500 sq ft. that’s 8,400 of prime sq ft. Again doing the math it looks like framer missed attic sq ft and all other price increase items like, 10 & 9’ walls, 5 steel beams, round walls, balloon framing etc.

FYI I don’t to post sq ft pricing on here, its unprofessional


----------



## blacktop

festerized said:


> They started Framing about 4 months ago, luckily for the homeowner we had a dry summer.
> I bidded on this project in February not sure exact start date


It needs to be dried in pretty quick ! [dry before the interior work] IMO And from what most framers have told me ..and I agree ! Once the frame starts It Needs to be under roof ASAP! 


From The look of the build . That's a 3 week dry in. With the shingles on. 

I wouldn't want to rock that one . The sub floor and black water stained timbers are my walk away sign. Unless I'm hungry !!:laughing: I'm not saying that's the case but the longer a frame is exposed to the elements the more likely problems can occur down the road.


----------



## Morning Wood

So he underbid by $33,600?


----------



## festerized

Morning Wood said:


> So he underbid by $33,600?


more like 16k, compared to what i originally bid anyway


----------



## festerized

blacktop said:


> It needs to be dried in pretty quick ! [dry before the interior work] IMO And from what most framers have told me ..and I agree ! Once the frame starts It Needs to be under roof ASAP!
> 
> 
> From The look of the build . That's a 3 week dry in. With the shingles on.
> 
> I wouldn't want to rock that one . The sub floor and black water stained timbers are my walk away sign. Unless I'm hungry !!:laughing: I'm not saying that's the case but the longer a frame is exposed to the elements the more likely problems can occur down the road.


Homes this big general sit for a while before its rock ready, so there’s plenty of time to dry out. I counted about 60 studs that started twisting and that will only go up as temps drop. 

Exterior walls still need blocking @ plywood seems before plywood is installed, so any bad studs will be replaced then and blocking should stop studs from moving provided tops and bottoms are nailed correctly


----------



## blacktop

festerized said:


> Homes this big general sit for a while before its rock ready, so there’s plenty of time to dry out. I counted about 60 studs that started twisting and that will only go up as temps drop.
> 
> Exterior walls still need blocking @ plywood seems before plywood is installed, so any bad studs will be replaced then and blocking should stop studs from moving provided tops and bottoms are nailed correctly


Plywood ? I ain't seen that chit since the late 80s! :blink:


----------



## festerized

blacktop said:


> Plywood ? I ain't seen that chit since the late 80s! :blink:


Dreaded those hand nailing days, boss would drop us off a box of 6 penny CC coolers and say have fun


----------



## brhokel606

festerized said:


> Homes this big general sit for a while before its rock ready, so there’s plenty of time to dry out. I counted about 60 studs that started twisting and that will only go up as temps drop.
> 
> Exterior walls still need blocking @ plywood seems before plywood is installed, so any bad studs will be replaced then and blocking should stop studs from moving provided tops and bottoms are nailed correctly


Wow and I thought the house I was working on was a mess. Looks like you got your work cut out for you, not sure I could take that job.


----------



## festerized

brhokel606 said:


> Wow and I thought the house I was working on was a mess. Looks like you got your work cut out for you, not sure I could take that job.


not sure i can take it, pretty much booked until January
Ho is stuck on only paying what he owes the other contractor, im not finished with my pricing yet but im guessing im double if not triple


----------



## Framer87

festerized said:


> not sure i can take it, pretty much booked until January
> Ho is stuck on only paying what he owes the other contractor, im not finished with my pricing yet but im guessing im double if not triple


Funny how they thought they had a deal in the beggining. You originally quoted it as well you said right? Looks like a lovely job trying to straighten that out. Out here anything in the sun for a few weeks and everything is warped to crap.


----------



## madrina

TimelessQuality said:


> Are those wine cork wire nuts??? Brilliant!:clap:


Alcoholics using their resources to full potential


----------



## heavy_d

Brand new house. No header over the window.


----------



## heavy_d

Over any of the windows for that matter. Including this 5' slider.


----------



## gbruzze1

heavy_d said:


> Brand new house. No header over the window.



What a shame, such a lovely view too!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## heavy_d

Yeah real lovely view!!


----------



## Youngin'

How did that even pass inspection?


----------



## heavy_d

I would like to know as well.


----------



## Frank Castle

Youngin' said:


> How did that even pass inspection?


I was thinking the exact same thing.


----------



## festerized

Could be a flush beam above but I don’t see joist hangers


----------



## heavy_d

I mispoke about the patio door. It does have a flush beam. The windows, nothing.


----------



## aptpupil

Is this part of advanced framing where they put headers into the rim joist?


----------



## kiteman

I could see a single 2x10 working over 32", depending on location. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JFM constr

heavy_d said:


> Brand new house. No header over the window.


 reading recently -rim joice can be made to act as header .


----------



## Morning Wood

Nice tyvek job too.


----------



## 91782

heavy_d said:


> Brand new house. No header over the window.


Will bet a twin 6 what kind of flashing was done on those windows.

Struble would have a conniption fit.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## blacktop

H/O hung his basement with 8 footers . 30 butt joints. !!

If he had used 12 footers there would have been 2 Butt joints !

The he put the bead on [ That was a solid cluster ****!]

He had a bucket of L/W and 2 rolls of mesh. He tried running a few bead with the L/W ..When I tapped the bead with my finger The mud fell off! 

I should have scraped all the L/W off the bead ,,but ran over It with 90 Min. When I went back today it had bubbled up. The hot mud over the L/W fell off the bead . 

This guy had a nice little basement job going on till he tried doing his own drywall!! Dumbass!!


----------



## 91782

blacktop said:


> H/O hung his basement with 8 footers . 30 butt joints. !!
> 
> If he had used 12 footers there would have been 2 Butt joints !
> 
> The he put the bead on [ That was a solid cluster ****!]
> 
> He had a bucket of L/W and 2 rolls of mesh. He tried running a few bead with the L/W ..When I tapped the bead with my finger The mud fell off!
> 
> I should have scraped all the L/W off the bead ,,but ran over It with 90 Min. When I went back today it had bubbled up. The hot mud over the L/W fell off the bead .
> 
> This guy had a nice little basement job going on till he tried doing his own drywall!! Dumbass!!


Money in your pocket - God Bless Stupid People :thumbsup:


----------



## blacktop

More butts! There is no good reason for butt joints in a closet !:no:


----------



## brhokel606

That is horrible. Here's the one I have been working on, bottom right corner had a bit of mess hanging, I pulled on it and the entire square came off in 1 piece, as easy as a zipper! Mud, not durabond, over 3/4" thick on left side.....WTF? 

I have torn off ALL the Sheetrock around this window and started over....


----------



## blacktop

SmallTownGuy said:


> Money in your pocket - God Bless Stupid People :thumbsup:


It's hard to charge enough on chit like that! Once I get started I always find more Then expected ...I almost have to spend a day fixing before pricing .:whistling


----------



## Leo G

blacktop said:


> More butts! There is no good reason for butt joints in a closet !:no:


Gotta use every scrap. It's money ya know


----------



## blacktop

brhokel606 said:


> That is horrible. Here's the one I have been working on, bottom right corner had a bit of mess hanging, I pulled on it and the entire square came off in 1 piece, as easy as a zipper! Mud, not durabond, over 3/4" thick on left side.....WTF?
> 
> I have torn off ALL the Sheetrock around this window and started over....



Two muds that will not stick to shiny 90s . Hot-mud and Light Weight .


----------



## 91782

Leo G said:


> Gotta use every scrap. It's money ya know


Turns out, the money the customer saved on blueboard - is exactly what Blacktop is going to charge to fix it. It all ends well....:whistling


----------



## blacktop

Leo G said:


> Gotta use every scrap. It's money ya know


And A ****load of time !! And Mud !! So what do they save?


----------



## Leo G

HO vs pro. Time is money for the pro. For the HO money is king because he doesn't value his time as money.


----------



## blacktop

SmallTownGuy said:


> It all ends well....:whistling


After the dust settles.. I hope your right! 

It's a good job to hone up on my butt joint skills !:laughing:


----------



## blacktop

Leo G said:


> HO vs pro. Time is money for the pro. For the HO money is king because he doesn't value his time as money.


Ain't that the truth! He was upstairs today watching the Va Tech game while was downstairs fixing his chit...  :laughing:


----------



## brhokel606

I had a homeowner once go through the dumpster and get pissed about all the "wasted" drywall. I had to explain they were window and door cut outs and they still wanted them used somewhere else. I told him no, explained what a tapered edge was and why it is important. He ended up digging out every piece over 2' x 2' and tucking them away in his garage. Whatever, less weight on pickup of dumpster. 

I can just see him hanging the scraps on a future job to save money and then calling in a finisher.....I won't return that call, lol.


----------



## Keeyter

blacktop said:


> H/O hung his basement with 8 footers . 30 butt joints. !!
> 
> If he had used 12 footers there would have been 2 Butt joints !


I would kill to have a basement I could even dream about getting 12 foot sheets in. Half the time tens aren't even worth the hassle of trying to get them in without destroying the sheets themselves or drywall on the first floor and other trim and finishes. Most of the time, at least my luck, has been 8 footers.


----------



## blacktop

Keeyter said:


> I would kill to have a basement I could even dream about getting 12 foot sheets in. Half the time tens aren't even worth the hassle of trying to get them in without destroying the sheets themselves or drywall on the first floor and other trim and finishes. Most of the time, at least my luck, has been 8 footers.


Most Basements I've ever seen are walkouts! That's how the build them here.


----------



## brhokel606

blacktop said:


> Most Basements I've ever seen are walkouts! That's how the build them here.


Last winter we did a basement with 5/8" 16 footers for ceiling. Had to keep them together to keep them from breaking, it was 4 guys per double sheets to basement, had 2 stairs for basement and the one we used was straight shot through heated garage. Those sheets sucked, when 1 guy out of 4 wasn't pulling his weight we knew it. That sucked but finishing was a dream, no butt joints anywhere on ceiling.


----------



## Railing Guy

Noticed this fine piece of work next door to the house I was working at.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Youngin'

Railing Guy said:


> Noticed this fine piece of work next door to the house I was working at.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Groovy.


----------



## SouthonBeach

Railing Guy said:


> Noticed this fine piece of work next door to the house I was working at.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I like how the end is smashed flat. Must have some good water flow out of that one.


----------



## madrina

blacktop said:


> After the dust settles.. I hope your right!
> 
> It's a good job to hone up on my butt joint skills !:laughing:


Get cha that drywall spoon and you'll be done in no time.


----------



## 91782

Railing Guy said:


> Noticed this fine piece of work next door to the house I was working at.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Newsflash:


> Florida animal control officers were dispatched this morning to investigate complaints of what neighbors have described as an albino python.


----------



## TaylorMadeAB

And this is why tiling requires a little more knowledge than most DIYers think.


----------



## brhokel606

TaylorMadeCon said:


> View attachment 247698
> 
> And this is why tiling requires a little more knowledge than most DIYers think.


Yep, I know nothing about tiling really. Done some back splashes but that is it! At 6'8" tall, I do not need flooring jobs!


----------



## mnld

mnld said:


> Here's one for the framing gods. This abomination is just down the road from me.
> 
> I have no idea.


Remember this one? Didn't last very long....


----------



## 91782

mnld said:


> Remember this one? Didn't last very long....


which means?
(I'm expecting demo pics...)


----------



## mnld

SmallTownGuy said:


> which means?
> (I'm expecting demo pics...)


Chances are they try and lift it back up and put some more match sucks in there. Demo pics after first snow.


----------



## Youngin'

Are they going to put another roof over it and demolish the old one?


----------



## mnld

Youngin' said:


> Are they going to put another roof over it and demolish the old one?


No, I think they're gonna put a new roof over it and demolish the new one.  I've never seen anything quite like this. I would walk under it.


----------



## Builders Inc.

SouthonBeach said:


> I like how the end is smashed flat. Must have some good water flow out of that one.



That's about $350 in elbows! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Builders Inc.

brhokel606 said:


> Yep, I know nothing about tiling really. Done some back splashes but that is it! At 6'8" tall, I do not need flooring jobs!



You should open a tree trimming service. Bet you'd be hell on wheels with a pole saw. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CarpenterSFO

mnld said:


> Remember this one? Didn't last very long....


Did it fall down?


----------



## TimelessQuality

CarpenterSFO said:


> Did it fall down?


Looks like some of the trusses in the middle are laying down


----------



## mnld

CarpenterSFO said:


> Did it fall down?



Not yet. Snowing right now. See what happens.






TimelessQuality said:


> Looks like some of the trusses in the middle are laying down


Trusses are home built, two pieces. Supported in the middle by two by fours to the existing roof. The whole thing is starting to collapse.


----------



## TaylorMadeAB

In case any one was wondering;
No, you can't stick tiles down with silicone and have the grout stay intact. 
The other tiles that were laid with thinset came up in one full piece. I didn't even scrape the subfloor in that picture. There was NO adhesion to the plywood. 
The flooring store that sold her this job said that the subcontractor who did the install was " the best installer in the city"


----------



## Unger.const

blacktop said:


> H/O hung his basement with 8 footers . 30 butt joints. !!
> 
> If he had used 12 footers there would have been 2 Butt joints !
> 
> The he put the bead on [ That was a solid cluster ****!]
> 
> He had a bucket of L/W and 2 rolls of mesh. He tried running a few bead with the L/W ..When I tapped the bead with my finger The mud fell off!
> 
> I should have scraped all the L/W off the bead ,,but ran over It with 90 Min. When I went back today it had bubbled up. The hot mud over the L/W fell off the bead .
> 
> This guy had a nice little basement job going on till he tried doing his own drywall!! Dumbass!!


What causes the hot mud to bubble and fall off bead?


----------



## Calidecks

Unger.const said:


> What causes the hot mud to bubble and fall off bead?


He should of ran his first coat with AP. Imo.


----------



## Unger.const

TaylorMadeCon said:


> In case any one was wondering;
> No, you can't stick tiles down with silicone and have the grout stay intact.
> The other tiles that were laid with thinset came up in one full piece. I didn't even scrape the subfloor in that picture. There was NO adhesion to the plywood.
> The flooring store that sold her this job said that the subcontractor who did the install was " the best installer in the city"
> 
> View attachment 248706
> View attachment 248714


I think your city's best installer has a cousin over here doing tile.


----------



## Defenestrate

TaylorMadeCon said:


> ...
> The flooring store that sold her this job said that the subcontractor who did the install was " the best installer in the city"


Lost Springs, Wyoming?


----------



## CarpenterSFO

TaylorMadeCon said:


> In case any one was wondering;
> No, you can't stick tiles down with silicone and have the grout stay intact.
> The other tiles that were laid with thinset came up in one full piece. I didn't even scrape the subfloor in that picture. There was NO adhesion to the plywood.
> The flooring store that sold her this job said that the subcontractor who did the install was " the best installer in the city"
> 
> View attachment 248706
> View attachment 248714


You will replace the entire floor, I hope.


----------



## Youngin'

TaylorMadeCon said:


> In case any one was wondering;
> No, you can't stick tiles down with silicone and have the grout stay intact.
> The other tiles that were laid with thinset came up in one full piece. I didn't even scrape the subfloor in that picture. There was NO adhesion to the plywood.
> The flooring store that sold her this job said that the subcontractor who did the install was " the best installer in the city"
> 
> View attachment 248706
> View attachment 248714


I'd be curious which store that was. That's brutal. :laughing:


----------



## blacktop

Unger.const said:


> What causes the hot mud to bubble and fall off bead?


It wasn't the hot mud that failed . The H/O Coated over the shiny 90s with L/W mud . The L/W muds will barely stick to the board itself much less to any metal. I ran over the H/OS L/W coat with hot mud And the next day the mud basically fell off the bead. I'd never seen anything like It!! Hot muds do have a poor bond to any metals . It's best to first coat shiny 90s with A/P .


----------



## TaylorMadeAB

Unger.const said:


> I think your city's best installer has a cousin over here doing tile.



Geez! That's gotta be $30 worth of silicone under there!


----------



## TaylorMadeAB

Youngin' said:


> I'd be curious which store that was. That's brutal. :laughing:



I'll PM you. This isn't the first issue they've had apparently.


----------



## Calidecks

Railing Guy said:


> I actually didn't take many pics of the outside, nice view though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's pretty choppy where is that?


----------



## Railing Guy

Lake Ontario in Kingston On.
Gets pretty rough a lot of the time.


----------



## 91782

SamM said:


> Wish I could get a better picture. I'm sure most of you can see the wavy bottom and sloping top on the side. Harder to make out is how the shakes in the peak aren't in a straight line.


Sam, are you referring to just the shakes on the sidewall of the doghouse?

I can see the wander on those after some scrutinizing...


----------



## SamM

SmallTownGuy said:


> Sam, are you referring to just the shakes on the sidewall of the doghouse?
> 
> I can see the wander on those after some scrutinizing...


Like I said, the pic doesn't do it justice.
The top row on the sidewall drops about an inch.
The bottom is wavy
The front shake go up and down (you can't see that in the pic. It's quite noticeable in person)

I took the pic with my cell camera from two stories below.


----------



## SamM

Close enough.


----------



## 91782

SamM said:


> Like I said, the pic doesn't do it justice.
> The top row on the sidewall drops about an inch.
> The bottom is wavy
> The front shake go up and down (you can't see that in the pic. It's quite noticeable in person)
> 
> I took the pic with my cell camera from two stories below.


Yup.


----------



## 91782

SamM said:


> Close enough.


What's the problem? You can't see that from the road.:laughing:


----------



## Leo G

SamM said:


> Close enough.


Nothing 1/2 a tube of caulk won't fix


----------



## EricBrancard

SamM said:


> Close enough.


The siding is fine, looks like he just used the wrong size j-channel :no:


----------



## 91782

EricBrancard said:


> The siding is fine, looks like he just used the wrong size j-channel :no:


(Me makes note to self: pick up j-channel stretcher ASAP)


----------



## Framer87

Leo G said:


> Nothing 1/2 a tube of caulk won't fix


Gonna need a full case to fill j channel and meet siding


----------



## Agility

*The Wall Of SHAME!*

















Got a whole neighborhood of crap like this. I've never done any direct mail marketing but I might do something for this neighborhood. I'm too busy but it seems like a bunch of money just sitting there waiting for me. 

No flashing under the doors!


----------



## Zippster

Really nice fancy vinyl design they have going on.


----------



## Easy Gibson

Whoa, guys... at Page 176 we may have our winner. That right there is some really awful looking work. hah


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Zippster said:


> Really nice fancy vinyl design they have going on.


Wtf


----------



## Zippster

If you look through the tree on back wall by metal chimney, they did the same, lol.


----------



## Builders Inc.

Zippster said:


> Really nice fancy vinyl design they have going on.



Wow yep that's the winner right there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diamond D.

Zippster said:


> If you look through the tree on back wall by metal chimney, they did the same, lol.


Speaking of the chimney, at least they put that on an angle to fit the motif. 

I was wondering how they got that tapered piece next to the window secured?
Did they use a starter strip over the lower piece, for the taper or did they just face nail it? :blink: :laughing:

D.


----------



## madrina

Zippster said:


> Really nice fancy vinyl design they have going on.



That is hidious and they need a baseball bat to the head. 






A&E Exteriors said:


> Wtf


Exactly


----------



## Rio

This is what is meant when one discusses 'dynamic' vs. 'static' design!


----------



## VinylHanger

That's what happens when you forget your level and just eyeball it.


----------



## META

These pictures don't do justice for the mess this guy is in. My brother called today telling me his crew is roughing in plumbing on a 4k sqft. new home with a sinking foundation. The builder will need to spend upwards to $100k in cement pylon work to fix it. Wonder how the plumbing and the windows that were being installed today will do with that fun...some places were 2" out of level in 5'.... No clue how he thought building on a muck field was a good idea.


----------



## Youngin'

Wait that's a new build and they already have to spend 100k to fix it?


----------



## Framer87

Would have been cheaper to do soil tests at excavation. They are all of $550 here.


----------



## META

Youngin' said:


> Wait that's a new build and they already have to spend 100k to fix it?


So I was told... There were framers there today installing new windows and the plumbers roughing in. Brother was told the GC is thinking of going after the guy who sold him the lot...good luck. GC sounds like he's missing a few marbles.


----------



## META

Framer87 said:


> Would have been cheaper to do soil tests at excavation. They are all of $550 here.


Right, I think it also would have taken a "free look around" before deciding to build on the "lowest" point possible...chuckle


----------



## packer_rich

Zippster said:


> Really nice fancy vinyl design they have going on.


That aint just a house....it's a work of modern art!!


----------



## Builders Inc.

Framer87 said:


> Would have been cheaper to do soil tests at excavation. They are all of $550 here.



No doubt. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Builders Inc.

META said:


> These pictures don't do justice for the mess this guy is in. My brother called today telling me his crew is roughing in plumbing on a 4k sqft. new home with a sinking foundation. The builder will need to spend upwards to $100k in cement pylon work to fix it. Wonder how the plumbing and the windows that were being installed today will do with that fun...some places were 2" out of level in 5'.... No clue how he thought building on a muck field was a good idea.



Two words. Flex pipe. Haha, like the end of a bendy straw. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## META

Builders Inc. said:


> Two words. Flex pipe. Haha, like the end of a bendy straw.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol, I want to see some of that flex pipe drain that always has the correct fall!


----------



## blacktop

You would think the guy digging the footers would have said something .


----------



## 91782

META said:


> These pictures don't do justice for the mess this guy is in. My brother called today telling me his crew is roughing in plumbing on a 4k sqft. new home with a sinking foundation. The builder will need to spend upwards to $100k in cement pylon work to fix it. Wonder how the plumbing and the windows that were being installed today will do with that fun...some places were 2" out of level in 5'.... No clue how he thought building on a muck field was a good idea.


Dare I ask what part of MI this was in (I might like to be guilty of a drive-by guffaw)?


----------



## blacktop

Did the land perk?


----------



## blacktop

META said:


> So I was told... There were framers there today installing new windows and the plumbers roughing in. Brother was told the GC is thinking of going after the guy who sold him the lot...good luck. GC sounds like he's missing a few marbles.


I agree. By the looks of it .. he's not real bright !


----------



## Rio

Ouch!


----------



## META

SmallTownGuy said:


> Dare I ask what part of MI this was in (I might like to be guilty of a drive-by guffaw)?


Grand Rapids area.


----------



## META

blacktop said:


> Did the land perk?


Not sure...maybe up on that far corner over yonder


----------



## blacktop

META said:


> Not sure...maybe up on that far corner over yonder


Well I guess he's good for septic. :whistling


----------



## Builders Inc.

I don't see why the builder would proceed with work before the settling is corrected. He could be adding to the problem cost wise if the foundation work goes wrong. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## META

Builders Inc. said:


> I don't see why the builder would proceed with work before the settling is corrected. He could be adding to the problem cost wise if the foundation work goes wrong.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Right, I think everyone sane is thinking this. My brother's crew was pulled off the job until it's fixed. 

Update: Builder brought in 10s of thousands of fill sand to do an "on grade" septic and fill in the muck that was pulled out. Yeah, it didn't perk.


----------



## Youngin'

I wish I could do a walk around that train wreck just to see.


----------



## music9704

My house, purchased after a couple of flippers. Nightmare. Joist notched 5" x 4" now the 2nd floor is dropping. Plumbing leaked, piping is crazy, the pipe chase from 1st to 2nd floor is to big - throwing the front door off center.


----------



## Golden view

Maybe using up all the leftovers?


----------



## aptpupil

Yuck


----------



## brhokel606

Golden view said:


> Maybe using up all the leftovers?


WTf? That is horrible! 

I understand alot of people are idiots, but getting confirmation of my theory still makes me shake my head.


----------



## SouthonBeach

Golden view said:


> Maybe using up all the leftovers?



That's just hard on the eyes!


----------



## TimelessQuality

That's.... uh..... Eclectic


----------



## russellremodel

As the old saying goes, waste not want not. :laughing:


----------



## Golden view

I was in a clinic for disabled kids in Mexico, the whole thing was built by volunteers from donated material. They did something similar but on the floor. Yet somehow it looked a million times better.


----------



## packer_rich

why even do anything to those walls, and leave that tub??


----------



## Keeyter

Golden view said:


> Maybe using up all the leftovers?


Five different types of wall tile, and is that a toilet paper holder in their too. Makes sense, when surrounded by crap its handy to have a square or two


----------



## 1985gt

Those giant tiles sure make that tub look small. I personally think the flowered wall paper really sets it off, if only we had a better over all picture.


----------



## brhokel606

1985gt said:


> Those giant tiles sure make that tub look small. I personally think the flowered wall paper really sets it off, if only we had a better over all picture.


Oh damn, I totally missed that! My eyes were drawn to the tile:laughing:


----------



## VinylHanger

That'll probably be a Pinterest star. Titled something like "ecosalvage friendly" or some such hipster label.

I wonder what the toilet looks like.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Golden view

One more. I didn't find a wide shot.


----------



## 1985gt

That is magnificent!


----------



## 91782

Golden view said:


> One more. I didn't find a wide shot.


OK, with that last pic, I am now convinced that is exactly the same brand and color tub my folks used when they first installed indoor plumbing in our old farm house in ......1956.


----------



## BucketofSteam

SmallTownGuy said:


> OK, with that last pic, I am now convinced that is exactly the same brand and color tub my folks used when they first installed indoor plumbing in our old farm house in ......1956.


I might be alone in this but I actually don't mind the tiling.

That tub on the other hand is a crime against nature.


----------



## TaylorMadeAB

BucketofSteam said:


> I might be alone in this but I actually don't mind the tiling.
> 
> 
> 
> That tub on the other hand is a crime against nature.



The sad part is that I've seen that colour of tub in a trendy bathroom supply store. It was a ridiculous price also.


----------



## 1985gt

I'm not a tile person, but to me those tiles scream kitchen floor, not bathroom wall over teal tub kind of tiles. I think some pastel 4x4 or 6x6 tiles would have been better suited for the job.


----------



## NYgutterguy

Roof was done 2 years ago. Guess he's too busy to counter flash










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heavy_d

Brand new house. Nice straight facia!


----------



## BucketofSteam

TaylorMadeCon said:


> The sad part is that I've seen that colour of tub in a trendy bathroom supply store. It was a ridiculous price also.


Seriously? I can go to half the old houses around here and get of them for free,

or at the very least the cost of me putting in a cheap new one.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

I like the tub. Love the 50's, 60's and 70's colors.


----------



## VinylHanger

Those colors remind me of syphillus. I prefer a claw foot if I go vintage.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Uh, never been around that.


----------



## Builders Inc.

heavy_d said:


> Brand new house. Nice straight facia!



We call that chit work! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Framer87

heavy_d said:


> Brand new house. Nice straight facia!


That's the trend... We could start a whole thread on hanging subfascia.


----------



## madmax718

Golden view said:


> One more. I didn't find a wide shot.


woah. That looks like a kohler cast iron from the 70's


----------



## rblakes1

Golden view said:


> Maybe using up all the leftovers?


I'm pretty sure that is the same tub I have in my main bathroom at home, I'll have to take a picture tonight

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## FullerFramer

This is on a house I built earlier this year.,










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carzie

Close enough, the painter can fix that


----------



## A&E Exteriors

They don't look as bad in the pix as they do in person, looks like dog **** to me. Smooth side out, not notched into the beam wrap witch is grain side out, and I can't for the life of me figure out why the 1/4" reveal is on them. Gonna make my siding job look crappy


----------



## A&E Exteriors

And oh yes, no flashing on the wall, stone intersection. My builders designer built them


----------



## paul100

I was cleaning out our work truck and found this. I saved it just to show around. We were called to a job for a bathroom leak. I started to dig around the tile to tub joint and I pull out all of this caulk. Must of been two tubes worth and it still leaked.


----------



## Framer87

FullerFramer said:


> This is on a house I built earlier this year.,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Isn't that recommended overlap?  Do framers put the insulation baffles in over there as well?


----------



## FullerFramer

Framer87 said:


> Isn't that recommended overlap?  Do framers put the insulation baffles in over there as well?



Nope we don't do that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Framer87

FullerFramer said:


> Nope we don't do that
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh good, cause those look like crap. Here its the standard for the framer to put them in. I require my guys to have them perfectly straightup from outside of wall.


----------



## FullerFramer

Framer87 said:


> Oh good, cause those look like crap. Here its the standard for the framer to put them in. I require my guys to have them perfectly straightup from outside of wall.



All the subtrades here are crap honestly. Plumbers cutting in flanges with chainsaws, insulation guys dont sweep subfloor off to ensure good seal with the acoustiseal, etc


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Youngin'

FullerFramer said:


> All the subtrades here are crap honestly. Plumbers cutting in flanges with chainsaws, insulation guys dont sweep subfloor off to ensure good seal with the acoustiseal, etc
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


But do the finishers cope their crown?


----------



## FullerFramer

Youngin' said:


> But do the finishers cope their crown?



Never been in one of these houses after the rough in stage


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

heavy_d said:


> Brand new house. Nice straight facia!


Ooh! And a 12"piece


----------



## META

Youngin' said:


> But do the finishers cope their crown?


Yeah, and they have no need for the coping master, they have chain saws.


----------



## SouthonBeach

I would like to know at what point does someone that's dripping the wall color (the spots scrapped where also wall color drips) on the baseboard say f-it I don't care it's going to be a crappy paint job...


----------



## Randy Bush

heavy_d said:


> Brand new house. Nice straight facia!


Run into that all the time when doing overhang. Bad thing is by the time I get to the job little I can do to fix it. I don't. Know what is hard when framing to make sure it is straight. 

Sent from my LG-V410 using Tapatalk


----------



## NYgutterguy

House I just looked at. Couldn't help but notice the awesome masonry on the front stoop that homeowner said was just







finished 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 91782

nygutterguy said:


> house i just looked at. Couldn't help but notice the awesome masonry on the front stoop that homeowner said was just
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finished
> 
> 
> sent from my iphone using tapatalk



no!


----------



## Youngin'

A let-in handrail? 

Very sophistimuhcated!


----------



## META

NYgutterguy said:


> House I just looked at. Couldn't help but notice the awesome masonry on the front stoop that homeowner said was just
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finished
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey, that's called cast in place fastening, for those applications where you're afraid someone will steal your handrail.


----------



## NYgutterguy

When I go back I'll get a pic of the 4' long piece of aluminum foil(Reynolds wrap) he had scotch taped from the soffit to the bottom of old gutter over his new steps. He said he did it so didn't want to insult him with a pic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Builders Inc.

NYgutterguy said:


> House I just looked at. Couldn't help but notice the awesome masonry on the front stoop that homeowner said was just
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finished
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Whaaa da fux? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TaylorMadeAB

NYgutterguy said:


> House I just looked at. Couldn't help but notice the awesome masonry on the front stoop that homeowner said was just
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finished
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Oh boy! I hope they like that rail, because that's never coming out.


----------



## SamM

It's a safety railing. Keeps very heavy people from knocking it over


----------



## asevereid

SamM said:


> It's a safety railing. Keeps superhuman's and PCP tweakers from knocking it over


Fify


----------



## slowsol

A&E Exteriors said:


> And oh yes, no flashing on the wall, stone intersection. My builders designer built them



The 1/4" gives you something to caulk against and eliminates the issue of the pieces not being perfectly flush and looking like dogsh*t because of it. PVC does not hold miters well on long rips like that due to expansion/contraction of the material. I would have likely done the same thing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYgutterguy

*The Wall Of SHAME!*

Archi shingles make everyone's work look good from the ground. 3 tabs would have had keyways all over the place.
New construction I'm working at.
How do you lose an entire course over 20'










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Bush

NYgutterguy said:


> Archi shingles make everyone's work look good from the ground. 3 tabs would have had keyways all over the place.
> New construction I'm working at.
> How do you lose an entire course over 20'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not something everyone can do , takes special talent. :thumbsup:


----------



## Diamond D.

NYgutterguy said:


> finished


Just to get away from bashing this guy for a minute, you got to admit, that is some mighty fine form work right there! 

D.


----------



## EthanB

Sometimes you have to get creative to pass the inspection ball test....?


----------



## 91782

EthanB said:


> Sometimes you have to get creative to pass the inspection ball test....?


Well then, that one would certainly be "creative" enough.


----------



## Framer87

NYgutterguy said:


> Archi shingles make everyone's work look good from the ground. 3 tabs would have had keyways all over the place.
> New construction I'm working at.
> How do you lose an entire course over 20'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We did an addition on seniors home this summer, on the existing part there was a spot where they lost 3 rows into the ridge???


----------



## aptpupil

NYgutterguy said:


> House I just looked at. Couldn't help but notice the awesome masonry on the front stoop that homeowner said was just
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finished
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Guys, you're missing the point... This is decorative rebar.


----------



## Tom M

NYgutterguy said:


> Archi shingles make everyone's work look good from the ground. 3 tabs would have had keyways all over the place.
> New construction I'm working at.
> How do you lose an entire course over 20'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's because guys don't strike lines. The lead guy stretches his shingles angling up then the following shingler fights them down to hold a revel. Usually ends up lower on the end.


----------



## NYgutterguy

Tom M said:


> That's because guys don't strike lines. The lead guy stretches his shingles angling up then the following shingler fights them down to hold a revel. Usually ends up lower on the end.



My dad left me alone a few times roofing when I was real young. Good thing there were no cell phone cameras back then. Lines every 20" and still wall of shame material. Not some of my finest moments 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom M

There are lines in the paper to keep an eye on..... I always do 10 or 11.

Hey it really doesn't matter much. 

Recently I used Tamko heritage. They do not butt sq that makes it easy to run wild.


----------



## jlhaslip

Wonder if anyone checked the roof for square before they started???


----------



## Obi Wan Cannoli

jlhaslip said:


> Wonder if anyone checked the roof for square before they started???


It's sad that this has to be done.


----------



## PatChap

NYgutterguy said:


> Archi shingles make everyone's work look good from the ground. 3 tabs would have had keyways all over the place.
> New construction I'm working at.
> How do you lose an entire course over 20'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The trick is you keep the box of beer right by the stack of bundles. That's how it's done


----------



## A&E Exteriors

I have no words....







this might work...


----------



## META

A&E Exteriors said:


> I have no words....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this might work...


First and second pic, erm no go on "beam", as far I can tell.
Third picture, rim joist as beam?, hard to tell in pic but that needs to be an LVL or something looking at those joists.

Not sure if you are commenting about the 3/4" OSB the stringers are hanging from, but that actually is ok in most places in MI.


----------



## heavy_d

Must be the lack of beams and lack of hangers in first pic.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

META said:


> First and second pic, erm no go on "beam", as far I can tell.
> Third picture, rim joist as beam?, hard to tell in pic but that needs to be an LVL or something looking at those joists.
> 
> Not sure if you are commenting about the 3/4" OSB the stringers are hanging from, but that actually is ok in most places in MI.


Hanging stairs from OSB flys here? I had no idea. I'll just say that I would never. Especially some wet swollen stuff.


----------



## META

heavy_d said:


> Must be the lack of beams and lack of hangers in first pic.


Pretty hideous framing all around.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

META said:


> Pretty hideous framing all around.


Yes it is, half the roof sheeting is just tacked down, one sheet has a cut running halfway down the sheet right next to the joist. This is the largest builder in Michigan. I wouldn't take one of the houses they put up for free


----------



## META

A&E Exteriors said:


> Hanging stairs from OSB flys here? I had no idea. I'll just say that I would never. Especially some wet swollen stuff.


3/4", yeah. But I agree, I like to do lumber. Problem is, a lot of these production homes pay and provide chit for the work. If I was framing for "them", I wouldn't even blink because it wouldn't be worth my time. 

That OSB "beam" with hangered TGIs takes the cake, though...


----------



## JT Wood

Is that a rim? On my phone it looks like a piece of timberstrand.


----------



## META

JT Wood said:


> Is that a rim? On my phone it looks like a piece of timberstrand.


Might be, I can't tell either.

Add: now that you mention it JT, it does look thicker than 1 1/4".


----------



## A&E Exteriors

JT Wood said:


> Is that a rim? On my phone it looks like a piece of timberstrand.


I think it's rim....Plenty of lvl scraps around the job. Will check Monday


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Tom M said:


> That's because guys don't strike lines. The lead guy stretches his shingles angling up then the following shingler fights them down to hold a revel. Usually ends up lower on the end.


I don't snap lines but in the valley or when doing 3 tabs. If someone needs to snap a bunch of lines with dimensionals, they shouldn't be roofing


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Tom M said:


> .
> 
> Recently I used Tamko heritage. They do not butt sq that makes it easy to run wild.


True story, I hate them for that reason, otherwise they are a decent shingle


----------



## Tom Struble

..nice corner post cut..:thumbsup:

all that money in pvc:no:


----------



## EricBrancard

NYgutterguy said:


> Phone won't cooperate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What? You guys never seen an expansion joint before :whistling


----------



## PatChap

Did they face nail vinyl shakes? Innovative.:blink:


----------



## NYgutterguy

PatChap said:


> Did they face nail vinyl shakes? Innovative.:blink:



Very common to see top course face nailed here among other hackish practices. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthonBeach

NYgutterguy said:


> Phone won't cooperate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Looks like someone forgot their board stretcher that day.


----------



## Tom Struble

i don't know,ss ring shank is how i keep them up too


----------



## da franklinator

Sssoooo my boss decided we would all work on different jobs I stead of working together on the grout and this happened. Everywhere.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

Being fixing some condo units the last few days. About 1000sq ft each. They fired the framer before he finished the roof but they missed things everywhere. Most of the interior walls where completely off plan with a few doors less rooms and this gem









Only had about half the plate poly done 









The floors has a 1inch droop over 20ft 

Lucky for me a don't have to fix the roof 










builddaley.com


----------



## Mordekyle

Gable vent?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SamM

That's a good way to frame a door header, right?

It was pretty easy to remove, as they didn't bother nailing the top.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

What is this "plate poly" of which you speaks purpose in life?


----------



## baerconstructio

A&E Exteriors said:


> What is this "plate poly" of which you speaks purpose in life?


You put it over your walls before setting trusses and backer so when it comes time to poly the ceiling you can have a continuous vapor retarder. Or at least an easier time accomplishing the task.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

baerconstructio said:


> You put it over your walls before setting trusses and backer so when it comes time to poly the ceiling you can have a continuous vapor retarder. Or at least an easier time accomplishing the task.


I see. Not done here


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

Normally we put it between the two top plates before you stand the wall so you can walk on the plates without it being a slip and slide 


builddaley.com


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

Got a few more of the roof 










builddaley.com


----------



## A&E Exteriors

That is horrible framing there


----------



## overanalyze

How does it get that far? Everything looks horrible!! Someone wasn't doing their job and paying attention to those guys early enough.


----------



## Youngin'

That's some of the worst framing I've seen in new construction. That roof is a mess.


----------



## carp.addict

NYgutterguy said:


> This is some of the fascia i removed this morning. Somehow it lasted over 35 years and most of it was still in somewhat good shape. Shingles were all proper length and the bad areas they were short.
> 
> Have never seen this stuff used as fascia ever before. Some sort of press board from the 70's? Anyone know what it's called ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pretty sure that's asbestos fiberboard. It's good for longevity but not so much for your health.


----------



## SamM

carp.addict said:


> Pretty sure that's asbestos fiberboard. It's good for longevity but not so much for your health.


In other words, don't eat it. :thumbup:


----------



## asevereid

Ah, I didn't see the stair pattern at first. Thought it was a botched nail down job. 
Well, that's not so bad in the grand scheme of things. 
If they realized what had happened it'd be a relatively simple fix then. Maybe mention it to them.


----------



## madrina

Customer calls me today for a "warranty repair" on his roof I did 7 years ago. He had leaks around his chimney and the siding guy told him it was because there was no flashing on the back side of the chimney. Lol. Ok. Whatever. Like I would forget the flashing on a chimney or it would last 7 years without a leak. 

So I go check it out.. there's flashing and counter flashing. Except where the siding guy couldn't make that piece he cut too short meet the other piece he cut too short and he had to angle it in behind the...umm. "trim" piece. But my corner flashing was in his way so he just ripped it out and literally squirted at least 5 tubes of silicone around this one bottom piece of siding. No bs, it was like 2 inches of silicone from the shingles to the bottom of the siding, all along the back. 

It was a cant strip of silicone.

Anyway. I will punch this guy in the face if I ever see him I don't care where we are... telling my customer the leaks are my fault.. wasting my freckin time. are u kidding me??


----------



## EricBrancard

madrina said:


> Anyway. I will punch this guy in the face if I ever see him I don't care where we are... telling my customer the leaks are my fault.. wasting my freckin time. are u kidding me??


Please punch him in the face for me as well.


----------



## META

madrina said:


> It was a cant strip of silicone.


At least he used silicone, "rolls eyes".


----------



## Golden view

Wow that is awful in so many ways.


----------



## jlhaslip

Youngin' said:


> I'm surprised even that much was done for $6.


Per square foot probably


----------



## jlhaslip

Youngin' said:


> I'm surprised even that much was done for $6.


Per square foot probably


----------



## gbruzze1

jlhaslip said:


> Per square foot probably



$6/sq ft is ridiculous cheap. I normally charge $10 for supply install finish. 




Gary


----------



## Youngin'

jlhaslip said:


> Per square foot probably


That's what I figured.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

madrina said:


> Customer calls me today for a "warranty repair" on his roof I did 7 years ago. He had leaks around his chimney and the siding guy told him it was because there was no flashing on the back side of the chimney. Lol. Ok. Whatever. Like I would forget the flashing on a chimney or it would last 7 years without a leak.
> 
> So I go check it out.. there's flashing and counter flashing. Except where the siding guy couldn't make that piece he cut too short meet the other piece he cut too short and he had to angle it in behind the...umm. "trim" piece. But my corner flashing was in his way so he just ripped it out and literally squirted at least 5 tubes of silicone around this one bottom piece of siding. No bs, it was like 2 inches of silicone from the shingles to the bottom of the siding, all along the back.
> 
> It was a cant strip of silicone.
> 
> Anyway. I will punch this guy in the face if I ever see him I don't care where we are... telling my customer the leaks are my fault.. wasting my freckin time. are u kidding me??


I hate getting blamed for other people's ineptness 


EricBrancard said:


> Please punch him in the face for me as well.


And once for me, I have been in a similar situation


----------



## Builders Inc.

madrina said:


> Customer calls me today for a "warranty repair" on his roof I did 7 years ago. He had leaks around his chimney and the siding guy told him it was because there was no flashing on the back side of the chimney. Lol. Ok. Whatever. Like I would forget the flashing on a chimney or it would last 7 years without a leak.
> 
> So I go check it out.. there's flashing and counter flashing. Except where the siding guy couldn't make that piece he cut too short meet the other piece he cut too short and he had to angle it in behind the...umm. "trim" piece. But my corner flashing was in his way so he just ripped it out and literally squirted at least 5 tubes of silicone around this one bottom piece of siding. No bs, it was like 2 inches of silicone from the shingles to the bottom of the siding, all along the back.
> 
> It was a cant strip of silicone.
> 
> Anyway. I will punch this guy in the face if I ever see him I don't care where we are... telling my customer the leaks are my fault.. wasting my freckin time. are u kidding me??



After you kick him in the n*+$ i'd tell him if you do this again and make me come out to another job to explain your mistakes to the customer I'll be forced to send you a bill for my wasted time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aptpupil

Wtf? That's truly awful work.


----------



## madrina

The worst.


----------



## madrina

And my customer has been up my AZZ About it too.! Calling me every day asking me when I am going to go handle up on that warranty work. And that just burnz my azz when someone attacks my professional ability especially when they have zero clue what the hell they are talking about. 

I mean who can't make logical sense out of a story? Professional roofer puts on roof, 3 of them really, (rental properties) and no leaks on any of them for 7 years, ooh let me back up... not only did I roof them, I reopened a year old hail claim that the insurance previously denied, got them approved after literally fighting with this adjuster for 2 hours on the roof in 110* temperature. 

Now we can get back to 7 yrs later, he hires some HACK to install siding and a week later it's leaking... ?? 

Yeah, that's probably my fault.

Where is people's brains ? They believe whatever somebody OTHER THAN ME TELL THEM.


----------



## Mordekyle

Although the after pictures should convince the customer, it would be great if you had before pictures. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1985gt

I like to charge extra in situations like that. I'm fairly certain that my 8 year old son could do higher quality work unsupervised that that professional siding guy.


----------



## Leo G

Back charge the sider for your "fix" of his work.


----------



## 1985gt

It's easier to charge the homeowner, let them take it up with the sider. Let them know first of course. 

Judging by the siding guys work if he receives a invoice from "madrina's roofing company LLC" he's just going to toss it in the trash and go back to the important things like smoking crack while siding.


----------



## Easy Gibson

I have nothing to add really, but that is extremely bad.

He also used a nail gun it looks like, so had this been given another week or two, would have been rusted as well.

The silicone cant strip is impressive.


----------



## CarpenterSFO

No drama, no arguments...

Dear owner:

Thank you for contacting me about the damaged flashing on your property. The damage was caused by a faulty siding installation some time after our work was complete, and is not covered under our warranty. My estimate to repair the flashing is $X. The warranty is also void on any other areas damaged by that or any other third parties. If we do the repair, it will be covered under the terms of our repair warranty.

My price to repair the single instance of flashing damage at the northeast corner of the property is $X. My price to inspect the rest of your property for other areas that are no longer under warranty due to damage by third parties is $Y.

If you'd like me to proceed, please sign the attached contract and return it with the check in the amount of $Z for the repair work.

Best regards,

Your friend, Susan.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Diamond D. said:


> Thanks, A..
> 
> Good luck on the repairs and cleaning it up... If you take the job.
> 
> Meanwhile... No comment!
> 
> Just, :no:,
> D.
> 
> 
> P.S. I have heard the term, "high work, ain't eye work."
> But sheesh, that's taking it a little to the extreme, how can someone have such little pride?


I'm not touching it. The contractor who's non English speaking subs that did this can go fix it and a couple other things if they want the HO to pay them the balance of their contract.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

And that photo was taken from the deck, that flashing is 7' off the rear deck. Not so high....lol


----------



## madrina

CarpenterSFO said:


> No drama, no arguments...
> 
> Dear owner:
> 
> Thank you for contacting me about the damaged flashing on your property. The damage was caused by a faulty siding installation some time after our work was complete, and is not covered under our warranty. My estimate to repair the flashing is $X. The warranty is also void on any other areas damaged by that or any other third parties. If we do the repair, it will be covered under the terms of our repair warranty.
> 
> My price to repair the single instance of flashing damage at the northeast corner of the property is $X. My price to inspect the rest of your property for other areas that are no longer under warranty due to damage by third parties is $Y.
> 
> If you'd like me to proceed, please sign the attached contract and return it with the check in the amount of $Z for the repair work.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Your friend, Susan.


Extremely professional. I like it. 

Ironically, My convo with him was almost identical to that.. check it out! Lol


----------



## madrina

Oh crap sorry I copied the wrong picture.. here's the 2nd text I meant to post to the above response


----------



## BucketofSteam

A&E Exteriors said:


> I don't know who thought it would keep the roof from leaking...


You'd be surprised how many houses around here have the roofs coated in that stuff.


----------



## Tom Struble

why did you cut the metal roofing too short?


----------



## rickardcarp

Tom Struble said:


> why did you cut the metal roofing too short?


Measured once, Cut it twice and its still too short.:what:


----------



## Leo G

I've cut it three times.... and it's still to short :blink:


----------



## madmax718

A&E Exteriors said:


> Just got this sent to me....


comon, the caulk matches!


----------



## totes

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Leo G

O.....M.....G


----------



## Defenestrate

Hey, the guy at home despot said the red grout would look awesome and all i needed to cut tile was a pair of channellocks, and don't you micro-invalidate me!


----------



## 91782

Defenestrate said:


> Hey, the guy at home despot said the red grout would look awesome and all i needed to cut tile was a pair of channellocks, and don't you micro-invalidate me!


"micro-invalidate"

(me scribbles down for future)
:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Easy Gibson

Defenestrate said:


> Hey, the guy at home despot said the red grout would look awesome and all i needed to cut tile was a pair of channellocks, and don't you micro-invalidate me!


So meta.


----------



## Home-Pro

Looks like someone used red bondo to lay tile... holy crap!


----------



## JR Shepstone

Easy Gibson said:


> So meta.


I've found the redditor!


----------



## kressman

This is from a condo in town that was finished just a few months ago.


----------



## FHS

Saw this on FB today. Now I don't know what's on the other side of this, but putting a header in a non load bearing point is slightly pointless. fyi, the guy helping on this used to build houses... Used to.


----------



## oldfrt

FHS said:


> Saw this on FB today. Now I don't know what's on the other side of this, but putting a header in a non load bearing point is slightly pointless. fyi, the guy helping on this used to build houses... Used to.


 Hard to make a judgement call on this when you don't know what's above that header.Found many single joists in older homes carrying the weight of the second floor ceiling joists.Or since it looks like he could be making the opening larger,probably the best practice in this situation.

Look at the difference in reveal at the top ends of the header.Whatever was there wasn't doing the job.


----------



## Donohue Const

FHS said:


> Saw this on FB today. Now I don't know what's on the other side of this, but putting a header in a non load bearing point is slightly pointless. fyi, the guy helping on this used to build houses... Used to.


I like the use of the old 2x4 as a king stud, who cares if it's a few inches to short!


----------



## Agility

*The Wall Of SHAME!*



FHS said:


> Saw this on FB today. Now I don't know what's on the other side of this, but putting a header in a non load bearing point is slightly pointless. fyi, the guy helping on this used to build houses... Used to.



I put a 6' header in a non-load bearing wall last year because the building department wanted it for the permit, otherwise they said they needed a stamp to say the wall wasn't load bearing. Header was way easier and cheaper.


----------



## FHS

I was hesitant to post it, but it still looks funny to me. I'm going to have to stop by there to take a look.


----------



## ninotex

Eh. I would have put one. Its faster and wont sag.


----------



## madrina

This doesn't even begin to touch the futckedupedness of this roof. I wish I had gotten more pics for you guys but when I went to climb up to the second level and the end piece on the rake fell off in my hand I decided not to go any further.


----------



## madrina

Ok so the pics didn't post..


----------



## madrina

There was end wall flashing, and there was side wall flashing, but no butyl tape, closure piece, no caulk no silicone no lf500 no nothing. None of the flashing had anything under it.


----------



## NYgutterguy

Saw this at customers house today. Very sweet older couple. Someone take them for a ride or will it work ok besides the dripping? Can't say I've ever seen anything like it before










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlhaslip

Not sure if recirculating the Garage air back into the house would be a good thing.


----------



## madrina

Dumb ways to die. 

Why did they cut such a massive hole? Lol


----------



## NYgutterguy

madrina said:


> Dumb ways to die.
> 
> Why did they cut such a massive hole? Lol



Guess use to be a window and garage was added later on 

Maybe the guy is going to kevorkian his wife 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 91782

NYgutterguy said:


> Saw this at customers house today. Very sweet older couple. Someone take them for a ride or will it work ok besides the dripping? Can't say I've ever seen anything like it before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How does it look on the inside? Some 1970's style wood paneling filling that old window hole I bet.

An AC unit probably has always been there - then along comes a garage add-on and...


----------



## NYgutterguy

SmallTownGuy said:


> How does it look on the inside? Some 1970's style wood paneling filling that old window hole I bet.
> 
> 
> 
> An AC unit probably has always been there - then along comes a garage add-on and...



Didn't see inside but I'd put money on the 70's paneling. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heavy_d

Was looking at duplexes on the realty website. Came across this gem. I knew you guys would get a kick out of this:


----------



## Builders Inc.

heavy_d said:


> Was looking at duplexes on the realty website. Came across this gem. I knew you guys would get a kick out of this:



I just can't believe that door install. As messed up as that is it would amaze me if it shut and the latch and striker plate lined up. Wtf


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 91782

heavy_d said:


> Was looking at duplexes on the realty website. Came across this gem. I knew you guys would get a kick out of this:


Certainly looks like the kind of homeowner hackery I cut my teeth on.

Blue collar 'hoods and the old man is making do.

And you know the original home is OLD. Look at the rubble stone foundation under the brick wall portion.


----------



## TheGrizz

Found this gem today tearing out a bathroom 








This was under a layer of 1/2" CDX that the vinyl floor was glued to. Also, floor falls 5/8" from the toilet wall forward in 6'. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Diamond D.

NYgutterguy said:


> Someone take them for a ride?





NYgutterguy said:


> Guess use to be a window and garage was added later on



Looks like!  Some people! :no:

What kind of bond did they use on that back, block wall? :blink::no:

D.


----------



## kixnbux

TheGrizz said:


> Found this gem today tearing out a bathroom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was under a layer of 1/2" CDX that the vinyl floor was glued to. Also, floor falls 5/8" from the toilet wall forward in 6'.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



That tub too though  that needs to be a full Reno lol


----------



## greg24k

Nice trim work


----------



## TheGrizz

kixnbux said:


> That tub too though  that needs to be a full Reno lol



Oh don't worry, that tub is already GONE!!!


----------



## Home-Pro

greg24k said:


> Nice trim work


Trim work is great.. house must be crooked


----------



## 91782

Diamond D. said:


> Looks like!  Some people! :no:
> 
> What kind of bond did they use on that back, block wall? :blink::no:
> 
> D.


Those are shakes


----------



## Diamond D.

Oh, now I see It, around the AC window. Thanks.
Dang phone!

D.


----------



## 91782

When you first walk into this little hearing aid service center, it looks neat as a pin. Fairly fresh pale blue walls, white trim and panel doors, grid ceiling with light diffusers, dark carpeting - looks and smells professional.

Currently in email with commercial landlord on this one. They bought the building "pig in a poke" some years back. It was part of a bank drivethrough. The main building was divided into small suites, and same tenant has been in this unit - even before the sale.

Anyway the email went something like "Tenant said when they arrived Saturday, several ceiling tiles were on the floor, will you check it out please?"


----------



## Leo G

Why did it fall?


----------



## 91782

Leo G said:


> Why did it fall?


Hah! That's the many hundred dollar question. It's a rooftop HVAC. Has the platform for the HVAC unit partially collapsed? Was the ducting to the plenum done so poorly that it detached?

If you look at "circle 1" the duct is pushing right down on the short rail. This cause it to come right away from the main rail, dropping 3 tiles and a light grid onto the floor.

As soon as I poked my head up into the ceiling grid, I said to myself "OMFG!"


----------



## 91782

Latest update. Email said "we have to get this fixed. Can you give us a quote?"

hahahahahahahahahahahahahahah

No, no quote. T&M only.


----------



## META

Two things.


----------



## heavy_d

META said:


> Two things.


Im not a sider, what's up?


----------



## META

Kind of expected to have the upper siding course missing, but pouring that concrete retainment wall over the siding is a problem.


----------



## 91782

META said:


> Kind of expected to have the upper siding course missing, but pouring that concrete retainment wall over the siding is a problem.


You got to agree tho: the wind won't be blowing that siding off.


----------



## META

SmallTownGuy said:


> You got to agree tho: the wind won't be blowing that siding off.


ROFL, nope!


----------



## heavy_d

Isn't that under a deck?


----------



## META

heavy_d said:


> Isn't that under a deck?


Yeah, and there is a leak in the corner. Here's interior, left half wall corner is where it's leaking. Clients want basement finished, need to wait for thaw before I can fix leak, then finish basement. Best I can tell is water is getting on top of foundation wall and working it's way in. It's a cluster with the deck siting on top of the retaining wall.


----------



## mnld

Here we go again....


----------



## 91782

mnld said:


> Here we go again....


AS in - what goes up - must come down?


too funny:thumbsup:


----------



## Youngin'

That mess is still standing?


----------



## heavy_d

mnld said:


> Here we go again....


It looks like the trusses towards the back are collapsing!! Is that right?


----------



## mnld

Youngin' said:


> That mess is still standing?


Well, I wouldn't exactly say that......


----------



## mnld

heavy_d said:


> It looks like the trusses towards the back are collapsing!! Is that right?


Yep, second time in for months.


----------



## m1911

It's only a retail store, but chit workmanship is chit workmanship. The two amigos covered in tattoos must have been real proud of their work. I think they had one tattoo to the head too many...:laughing:


----------



## Unger.const

META said:


> Two things.


Ooooohhhhhh is that the new structural vinyl siding no one is talking about?


----------



## Driftweed

Something don't quite look right. Is it just me?


----------



## rickardcarp

I'll bite, insulation?...not hangers as joist appear to sit on foundation with blocking at wall


----------



## m1911

Driftweed said:


> Something don't quite look right. Is it just me?


It's the finger over the lens


----------



## JSDraftDesign

Why the $ h! T did they not frame or block that in to the required size they needed for the A.C. , where's my squirt bottle when I need it!


----------



## J L

Driftweed said:


> Something don't quite look right. Is it just me?


Something looks to be way out of square


----------



## Anthill

J L said:


> Something looks to be way out of square


maybe the shoulder blades?


----------



## Anthill

haha Oh I get it now, The guy has no HEAD!!! of course


----------



## J L

I was looking at the opening in the subfloor. Left side looks smaller than the right which makes it look out of square. Could just be distortion from the camera.


----------



## Driftweed

The uneven blocking threw me off. Plus how little edge he left himself on the joist for the new floor. Looks 1/2" at best.


----------



## antonioooooooo

You must be bored out of your mind.


----------



## ninotex

The joists dont seem to be at the same on center spacing but if they meet the minimum shouldnt be problem. I dont seen double rim joists but the deck might be cantilevered. Whats the real problem here


----------



## madrina

Driftweed said:


> Something don't quite look right. Is it just me?


No sil no header no hangers, 24 in centers? 4 ' off the ground and it's drilled into the sheetrock?


----------



## Tom M

madrina said:


> No sil no header no hangers, 24 in centers? 4 ' off the ground and it's drilled into the sheetrock?


Madrina the joists appear fine, they look to be sitting on the sill of the exterior wall along side the wall studs.

Blocking was used to support the sheathing in between.


----------



## madrina

How the hell do u see that?


----------



## Tom M

My expert eye :lol:


----------



## Tom M

Tom M said:


> Madrina the joists appear fine, they look to be sitting on the sill of the exterior wall along side the wall studs.
> 
> Blocking was used to support the sheathing in between.



So am I the only one who sees this? Looks pretty obvious


----------



## madrina

There looks to be a snake crawling up that 2x12 right behind the guy..


----------



## CO762

madrina said:


> How the hell do u see that?


New meets old.


----------



## Tom M

madrina said:


> There looks to be a snake crawling up that 2x12 right behind the guy..


I know right......how about the white roof? :shifty:


----------



## NYgutterguy

Been a long time since I've seen this










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Bush

NYgutterguy said:


> Been a long time since I've seen this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can,t say I have ever seen anything like that. Looks like it has held up. Nice deep valley. Probably professionally done.  

Sent from my LG-V410 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

That's all there was around here forever. Now they do a california cut valley mostly. Otherwise they'll weave the valley.


----------



## JSDraftDesign

That looks like it shouldn't work but at the same time looks like it's lasted a while, anyone else know of some contractors using galvanized formed ridge cap for valley tin? I have the drafting side business but still work at the local lumber yard and there are a set of contractors that will only use the ridge cap instead of roll out valley


----------



## A&E Exteriors

NYgutterguy said:


> Been a long time since I've seen this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here is a slightly different take on it.....tried the guy out. He sucked bad.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

He said he will have his own brand of shingle out in 3 years...IKO is already working with him and he is not going to sell to me.


I told him that I recommend he stop trying to be a roofer and get a job at a supply shop


----------



## SamM

A&E Exteriors said:


> Here is a slightly different take on it.....tried the guy out. He sucked bad.


So he did that on purpose? 

That's one of the ugliest things I've ever seen.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

SamM said:


> So he did that on purpose?
> 
> That's one of the ugliest things I've ever seen.


Yes. Not on my job, just a pic he sent me. 

He tore off fine but is clueless how to properly do a roof. Took him 6 hours to lay like 4 bundles. Didn't use any starters....

When I asked him why he didn't use any he said "you don't have any" I pointed to the 3 bundles of swiftstart and said ..."well, even if I didn't have 3 bundles of them laying over there, shouldn't you maybe... you know, cut your own?"

I now refer to starters as "Normans" lol...he already has his own shingle!


----------



## madrina

A&E Exteriors said:


> Yes. Not on my job, just a pic he sent me.
> 
> He tore off fine but is clueless how to properly do a roof. Took him 6 hours to lay like 4 bundles. Didn't use any starters....
> 
> When I asked him why he didn't use any he said "you don't have any" I pointed to the 3 bundles of swiftstart and said ..."well, even if I didn't have 3 bundles of them laying over there, shouldn't you maybe... you know, cut your own?"
> 
> I now refer to starters as "Normans" lol...he already has his own shingle!


So that ugly azz valley is laid under both sides ? Hmmm kay. And how exactly is iko working with him? 

I can't stand dummy liars. Yeah. You got a killer shingle design there bub. You should take that to a manufacturer instead of getting a design patent on it so they can rip u off. I mean if anyone wanted that ugly azz bs


----------



## Easy Gibson

SamM said:


> So he did that on purpose?
> 
> That's one of the ugliest things I've ever seen.


Au contraire, I think that looks awesome. I am not joking in any way.

I don't know that it would be cool to surprise someone with that, but if that option were offered to me, I'd probably take it. I'd use it on an interior wall too.


----------



## m1911

SamM said:


> So he did that on purpose?
> 
> That's one of the ugliest things I've ever seen.



That's what she said:laughing:


----------



## Mordekyle

Looks like a clever way to get rid of waste. I wonder what Norm did with the bundle wrappers.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGrizz

I know this is the wall of shame, but I had the exact opposite today. Check this out 








I'm pretty hard to impress, but this impressed me. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## EricBrancard

TheGrizz said:


> I know this is the wall of shame, but I had the exact opposite today. Check this out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty hard to impress, but this impressed me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


They spelled "lights" wrong. Twice :laughing:


----------



## NYC_Line7

And the panel is not screwed into the studs.
:thumbsup:


----------



## NYC_Line7

New stair stringer fail.


----------



## NYC_Line7

Exterior "sheathing" fail.


----------



## john5mt

Mordekyle said:


> Looks like a clever way to get rid of waste. I wonder what Norm did with the bundle wrappers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


WTF?


----------



## TheGrizz

NYC_Line7 said:


> And the panel is not screwed into the studs.
> 
> :thumbsup:



There's something holding it. I thought the same thing, but when I tried to move it, it wouldn't budge


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## m1911

EricBrancard said:


> They spelled "lights" wrong. Twice :laughing:


I was going to say that a*******:laughing:


----------



## m1911

TheGrizz said:


> There's something holding it. I thought the same thing, but when I tried to move it, it wouldn't budge
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


The conduit nut is holding it!


----------



## EricBrancard

m1911 said:


> I was going to say that a*******:laughing:


That's what happens when you're three hours behind :whistling


----------



## madrina

Bottom right. gfi sharing a breaker with something? Looks like multiple wires going in there?


----------



## TheGrizz

madrina said:


> Bottom right. gfi sharing a breaker with something? Looks like multiple wires going in there?



I think you're seeing something screwed into the neutral bus bar. I will say that it's obvious that somebody else has been in this panel since the original install, but the labels made from the excess jacket is what impressed me. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Frank Castle

TheGrizz said:


> ... but the labels made from the excess jacket is what impressed me.


An old sparky taught me that handy labeling many years ago.


----------



## META

Frank Castle said:


> An old sparky taught me to that handy labeling many years ago.


It's a good practice, my sparky did the same on my home.


----------



## Golden view

TheGrizz said:


> I know this is the wall of shame, but I had the exact opposite today. Check this out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty hard to impress, but this impressed me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I was thinking it'd be good to have a thread of good examples of work.

On this panel though, I gotta say it's the kind of clean work I expect and see commonly.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

...


----------



## TheGrizz

Sadly, I have literally never seen a panel this clean before. I'm not a sparky by trade though, the only time I ever get into a panel is to add a circuit.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Ahem...


----------



## Donohue Const

Now I have a headache!


----------



## blacktop

A&E Exteriors said:


> Here is a slightly different take on it.....tried the guy out. He sucked bad.


If I were high That would look cool from a distance !!! :laughing:

Looks like a helicopter catcher to me!


----------



## heavy_d

A&E Exteriors said:


> Ahem...


Feel bad for that homeowner!


----------



## TheGrizz

A&E Exteriors said:


> Ahem...



Print on the Hardi board is upside down, warranty is voided. LOL! Seriously though, I would hate to have to look at that every day. Way too busy. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## m1911

META said:


> It's a good practice, my sparky did the same on my home.


I've done the same before.


----------



## 91782

blacktop said:


> If I were high That would look cool from a distance !!! :laughing:
> 
> Looks like a helicopter catcher to me!


Figured it out - its like when you look through a kaleidoscope - only in black & white.


----------



## madrina

m1911 said:


> i've done the same before.


no you havent. Where's the picture?


----------



## Fouthgeneration

RE goldenveiw @3906: Shouldn't the 240 Volt white feed wires be marked with black tape? Were are the common return wires other then the four GFICs? How does the current flowing into the Ground on the right get to the common bus on the left that is actually attached to common panel supply lead?


The use of the ground wires for commons is spooky or not? 


I'd call a pro in today.......

I wouldn't touch this panel unless I was standing on 2" of foam, then one hand at time gloved up.

The labeled wires are a time saver. I hope they'll survive the fire.:whistling


----------



## Driftweed

Fixing this gem today. Latex paint over ashesive... not caulk


----------



## TimelessQuality

Demoing ceramic tile... Every corner one of these pops out..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gbruzze1

TimelessQuality said:


> Demoing ceramic tile... Every corner one of these pops out..
> View attachment 277594
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That's awesome. Dust em off and re-use!


Gary


----------



## Fouthgeneration

Easy Demo crow bar insertion void forms?:thumbsup:


----------



## TNTRenovate

We always plane the walls in a shower and we often have to either shim a couple of studs or plane them, but sometime there isn't anything to do but yank it out and start over.


----------



## TNTRenovate

Here's the bench in the shower...you guessed it...no waterproofing.


----------



## 91782

TNTSERVICES said:


> Here's the bench in the shower...you guessed it...no waterproofing.
> 
> View attachment 277634


Yeah, that's chit.

Tract home?


----------



## jlhaslip

Save them studs for the hockey playoffs coming up soon.


----------



## avenge

A&E Exteriors said:


> Ahem...


For those that might have missed it those pics needed to be linked to their origin.

http://www.contractortalk.com/f73/glass-mosaic-shower-258177/


----------



## Morning Wood

Not necessarily shameful, but funny. Hole in the subfloor above that was draining water down into first floor. So put up a bucket and ran a hose outside. Daylight is lighting the bucket up.


----------



## heavy_d

I don't know anything about heated floors. But the electrician left this as roughed in. Are these to hold the wires in place? Seems super sketchy. The homeowner is the GC here.


----------



## da franklinator

heavy_d said:


> I don't know anything about heated floors. But the electrician left this as roughed in. Are these to hold the wires in place? Seems super sketchy. The homeowner is the GC here.


Are those just the plastic tracks or is that the wire? I've had to do a kit that had tracks similar and then the wire snapped in after.


----------



## mikeswoods

Yes--the heat wires snap into that loom---Hot glue is often used to tack the wires down in troublesome places--

Then the whole thing is embedded into self leveling compound.


----------



## jlhaslip

Shouldn't those wall plates be Pressure Treated if a self levelling floor is poured next to them?


----------



## heavy_d

jlhaslip said:


> Shouldn't those wall plates be Pressure Treated if a self levelling floor is poured next to them?


I have 6mil poly under those plates which I staple up before drywall.


----------



## heavy_d

mikeswoods said:


> Yes--the heat wires snap into that loom---Hot glue is often used to tack the wires down in troublesome places--
> 
> Then the whole thing is embedded into self leveling compound.


I hope they tell the homeowner that. He has absolutely no frigging clue what is going on. I was hired to do pretty much everything except electrical, plumbing, tile and painting. 

I should have pushed to be the GC because I've already had so many headaches of him not doing what he should.


----------



## aaron_a

Feel so bad for these homeowners. This panel is a mess. I'm terrified to see what it looks like with the cover off.

Crazy rats nest, tons of junction boxes around the panel that are so overstuffed they are literally bulging, big groups of wires just strapped across the joists...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morning Wood

Wow, that does look like a **** show.


----------



## m1911

aaron_a said:


> Feel so bad for these homeowners. This panel is a mess. I'm terrified to see what it looks like with the cover off.
> 
> Crazy rats nest, tons of junction boxes around the panel that are so overstuffed they are literally bulging, big groups of wires just strapped across the joists...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a genuine cluster (%#@


----------



## m1911

Friend e-mailed this. Looks like the work of an inbred... :laughing:


----------



## asevereid

m1911 said:


> Friend e-mailed this. Looks like the work of an inbred... :laughing:


Shoulda gone with a Kornerking.....


----------



## TNTRenovate

m1911 said:


> It does if you kerf cut the back:laughing::laughing:


1/4" tile is a bit thin to correct 5/8" curve in the wall.


----------



## m1911

TNTSERVICES said:


> 1/4" tile is a bit thin to correct 5/8" curve in the wall.


You mean to tell me, you don't have one of those fancy steam benders for tile?
You truly are a tile hack!
LOL.
:laughing:


----------



## TNTRenovate

m1911 said:


> You mean to tell me, you don't have one of those fancy steam benders for tile?
> You truly are a tile hack!
> LOL.
> :laughing:


I hear that if you soak a tile over night it will swell up to twice it's thickness. Maybe I should have tried that.


----------



## m1911

TNTSERVICES said:


> I hear that if you soak a tile over night it will swell up to twice it's thickness. Maybe I should have tried that.


That only works in a slow cooker


----------



## blacktop

I wish you had pulled this stud out Rob!!


----------



## m1911

blacktop said:


> I wish you had pulled this stud out Rob!!


Nothing a few inches of mud cant fix :thumbup:


----------



## 91782

m1911 said:


> That only works in a slow cooker


It's these kinds of trade secrets that keep me coming to CT.


----------



## blacktop

m1911 said:


> Nothing a few buckets of mud cant fix :thumbup:


I fixed that for you!


----------



## da franklinator

I don't think IKEA covered this in their instructions. Yes the power bars are hardwired.


----------



## Fouthgeneration

If home loans stay south of 4%, Shouldn't plaster walls come back as cheaper over the lifecycle of the home?

leave the paper to paper mache.

Thomas Jefferson's "Monticello" is so out of square/plumb some of its Plaster is over Six inches thick to flatten it out....:whistling


----------



## blacktop

Fouthgeneration said:


> If home loans stay south of 4%, Shouldn't plaster walls come back as cheaper over the lifecycle of the home?
> 
> leave the paper to paper mache.
> 
> Thomas Jefferson's "Monticello" is so out of square/plumb some of its Plaster is over Six inches thick to flatten it out....:whistling


Drywall took the place of Plaster.

Not because It was a better product!! Because It was cheaper!!

Trust me....You'll never in your lifetime see plaster come back !


----------



## Fouthgeneration

Fire suppression sprinkler system and plaster? 

Super tight houses equal moldy paper wall products....


----------



## blacktop

Fouthgeneration said:


> Fire suppression sprinkler system and plaster?
> 
> Super tight houses equal moldy paper wall products....


I didn't say It was right! I just said that's how It Is!


----------



## madrina

blacktop said:


> Where was the building inspector when that home was built??


Hey I just pm ed you like 5 seconds ago.. what's taking you so long to respond? Lol seriously tho I NEED ME SOME BLACKTOP ... I'll be waiting...in my garage...


----------



## blacktop

madrina said:


> Hey I just pm ed you like 5 seconds ago.. what's taking you so long to respond? Lol seriously tho I NEED ME SOME BLACKTOP ... I'll be waiting...in my garage...


Your box is full girl!!! Hey! Don't shoot the messenger !!!:whistling


----------



## 91782

blacktop said:


> Your box is full girl!!! Hey! Don't shoot the messenger !!!:whistling


hey, watch the filthy talk...:jester:


----------



## madrina

blacktop said:


> Your box is full girl!!! Hey! Don't shoot the messenger !!!:whistling


Wow my box is full, im so popular. Lol. K I'm going to delete some now


----------



## blacktop

SmallTownGuy said:


> hey, watch the filthy talk...:jester:


I really didn't mean It like that !! :no:


----------



## overanalyze

blacktop said:


> I really didn't mean It like that !! :no:


Sure...  funny either way!


----------



## m1911

madrina said:


> Wow my box is full, im so popular. Lol. K I'm going to delete some now


That's what she said


----------



## Randy Bush

blacktop said:


> Drywall took the place of Plaster.
> 
> Not because It was a better product!! Because It was cheaper!!
> 
> Trust me....You'll never in your lifetime see plaster come back !


Working on a house now where it was built in between lath and plaster and drywall. Has a type of drywall that has holes for the plaster and then plaster on top of that. Kind of funny when you think about it.


----------



## 91782

Randy Bush said:


> Working on a house now where it was built in between lath and plaster and drywall. Has a type of drywall that has holes for the plaster and then plaster on top of that. Kind of funny when you think about it.


like this?


----------



## Defenestrate

da franklinator said:


> I don't think IKEA covered this in their instructions. Yes the power bars are hardwired.


That there's a shoe-in for the "First Annual Montgomery Burns Award for Outstanding Achievement in the Field of Excellence".

But seriously, what's the problem? Duct tape not UL listed?:whistling


----------



## madrina

B L A C K T O P send me your email Addy por favor!


----------



## madrina

Oops. Will someone cross out that guys info for me please. I didnt mean to blast is address to the world.


----------



## Inner10

Randy Bush said:


> Working on a house now where it was built in between lath and plaster and drywall. Has a type of drywall that has holes for the plaster and then plaster on top of that. Kind of funny when you think about it.


Rocklath.


----------



## jlhaslip

Like that?


----------



## madrina

Yes but on the original.


----------



## Texas Wax

madrina said:


> Yes but on the original.


Edit the post, choose to 'delete' the original image, and attach new. Done

Maybe different when on a portable device tho.


----------



## Fouthgeneration

The Rock lathe replaced the brown coat, but introduced the Paper/ food for mold....It is still in use in high end building.

Just as using any type of particle board in floor construction is silly, Surely using paper in wall that sooner or later will suffer moisture is something that reduces the value of the home that has it in its walls...

What bathroom and kitchen wouldn't last longer and have lower maintenance costs with galvanized or stainless or plastic lathed plaster wall finishes?


----------



## sunkist

aaron_a said:


> Feel so bad for these homeowners. This panel is a mess. I'm terrified to see what it looks like with the cover off.
> 
> Crazy rats nest, tons of junction boxes around the panel that are so overstuffed they are literally bulging, big groups of wires just strapped across the joists...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats his brother in laws best work, After that he painted the place $25 hr only took 4 weeks


----------



## madrina

Texas Wax said:


> Edit the post, choose to 'delete' the original image, and attach new. Done
> 
> Maybe different when on a portable device tho.


Yeah its different on mobile, I don't get the option to change pics and u can't edit after 30 min


----------



## blacktop

madrina said:


> B L A C K T O P send me your email Addy por favor!


I don't have an email ...you'll have to send those topless pics to my phone...434 547 7254. :laughing:


----------



## Tom M

:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Spencer

Check out this table the cabinet guy made that gets stuck in front of my breakfast nook. 

Apparently he ran out of barn beam and used a couple chunks of poplar for the two remaining table legs. 

How would you like to clean this thing?


----------



## blacktop

Spencer said:


> Check out this table the cabinet guy made that gets stuck in front of my breakfast nook.
> 
> Apparently he ran out of barn beam and used a couple chunks of poplar for the two remaining table legs.
> 
> How would you like to clean this thing?


I bet The H/Os are just happy as pigs in chit over that table!!:laughing:


----------



## Spencer

I don't think so. They haven't seen it yet. I was really hoping she would show up while I was still there. 

They who made it was sweatin pretty bad. He knows he's screwed because to made it different than they discussed. 

They have SIX kids!!!! 

There's going to be mashed potatoes and spilled milk in every one of those big holes and cracks!


----------



## Randy Bush

Spencer said:


> Check out this table the cabinet guy made that gets stuck in front of my breakfast nook.
> 
> Apparently he ran out of barn beam and used a couple chunks of poplar for the two remaining table legs.
> 
> How would you like to clean this thing?


Couple buckets of poly coat would seal that surface right up. :thumbsup:


----------



## Spencer

Randy Bush said:


> Couple buckets of poly coat would seal that surface right up. :thumbsup:



He said it already has 10 coats of conversion varnish on it. Said it soaks it right up.


----------



## blacktop

Spencer said:


> I don't think so. They haven't seen it yet. I was really hoping she would show up while I was still there.
> 
> They who made it was sweatin pretty bad. He knows he's screwed because to made it different than they discussed.
> 
> They have SIX kids!!!!
> 
> There's going to be mashed potatoes and spilled milk in every one of those big holes and cracks!


I have a work bench in my tool shed that I made out of recycled fur that would put that table to shame!! :whistling Even with the vice attached ...:laughing:


----------



## blacktop

Spencer said:


> He said it already has 10 coats of conversion varnish on it. Said it soaks it right up.


Yeah ...I can smell It from here!!!


----------



## Youngin'

I actually like the table but I'm a sucker for barn board. Those legs though...he had better tell them those are just temporary till he sources the ones they want.


----------



## kixnbux

The table looks good for a barnwood table. They look good in pictures but aren't very practical. The legs though... Jesus H C


----------



## Leo G

blacktop said:


> Yeah ...I can smell It from here!!!


So...10 coats of CV? Nice. Does he realize the CV has a mil thickness limit, usually 5 mil. That's usually 3 coats.

Going over the limit can result in a fractured finish. It'll crack like glass.


----------



## blacktop

Leo G said:


> So...10 coats of CV? Nice. Does he realize the CV has a mil thickness limit, usually 5 mil. That's usually 3 coats.
> 
> Going over the limit can result in a fractured finish. It'll crack like glass.


I see your point Leo....But does It really matter? :laughing:


----------



## Leo G

Wait 6 months when it happens. It'll matter.


----------



## blacktop

Leo G said:


> Wait 6 months when it happens. It'll matter.


I think the cracked finish look would do it justice !


----------



## Spencer

Leo G said:


> Wait 6 months when it happens. It'll matter.


I'd be surprised if its still in the house in six months. Nice idea, but completely, entirely, utterly impractical...especially for a growing family with six kids. That thing is going to be filled with food and crap after the first week.


----------



## Spencer

Leo G said:


> So...10 coats of CV? Nice. Does he realize the CV has a mil thickness limit, usually 5 mil. That's usually 3 coats.
> 
> Going over the limit can result in a fractured finish. It'll crack like glass.


I didn't seem like any thicker of a finish than any other finished barn wood I've seen. He said that because of the age, texture, and dryness the finish was absorbing straight into the wood. I'm not sure it was even building until after who knows how many coats.

Obviously as you can tell by the leg detail there are some quality issues...

I asked how he joined the end boards, he said 1/2" dowels. I'm wonder how that will respond over time. Its not glued up like a traditional butcher block so he might be alright.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Traditional bread board, not butcher block.

The table is hideous, I despise all barn wood crap, mostly because people are tearing down good barns to make junk like that.


----------



## 91782

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Traditional bread board, not butcher block.
> 
> The table is hideous, I despise all barn wood crap, mostly because people are tearing down good barns to make junk like that.


It will sell on Etsy.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

SmallTownGuy said:


> It will sell on Etsy.


That is the worst part. The stuff isn't even close to being decent furniture either, for the most part. 

Wait till the bugs start crawling out of some of it.


----------



## Defenestrate

I know we're supposed to be shaming here (and that table is truly shameful), but slap a sheet of tempered glass on top and fix that damn color difference in the legs and you might have something the HO can live with.


----------



## blacktop

Defenestrate said:


> I know we're supposed to be shaming here (and that table is truly shameful), but slap a sheet of tempered glass on top and fix that damn color difference in the legs and you might have something the HO can live with.


That's still a stretch !! :whistling


----------



## Fouthgeneration

@ 4000: Recycled "Fur"?

The last thing I built out of used barn boards smelled like cow manure every-time the humidity rose up....:cowboy::stupid: 

love the new 2 x brace....

I pity the kids trapped in the center of that device for several years.:sad:


----------



## Morning Wood

Can't believe a cabinet guy built that. And why would he deliver something that wasn't what the client and him agreed on?


----------



## Spencer

...


----------



## Inner10

Fouthgeneration said:


> The Rock lathe replaced the brown coat, but introduced the Paper/ food for mold....It is still in use in high end building.
> 
> Just as using any type of particle board in floor construction is silly, Surely using paper in wall that sooner or later will suffer moisture is something that reduces the value of the home that has it in its walls...
> 
> What bathroom and kitchen wouldn't last longer and have lower maintenance costs with galvanized or stainless or plastic lathed plaster wall finishes?


It did not replace the brown coat. It replaced the first coat assuming a 3 coat application.


----------



## Mordekyle

I emailed and asked what size replacement chain this takes, because it looks dull in the picture.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SamM

Stopped for lunch today and this was the men's bathroom. Cold too, I doubt it was insulated or even heated.

Doorknob jammed when I tried to leave.


----------



## CarpenterSFO

Leo G said:


> So...10 coats of CV? Nice. Does he realize the CV has a mil thickness limit, usually 5 mil. That's usually 3 coats.
> 
> Going over the limit can result in a fractured finish. It'll crack like glass.


It doesn't make any sense, and is just a story made up by the guy for some dumb reason. Not CV, not 10 coats.

Spencer, do you know how much the guy got paid for it?


----------



## Diamond D.

Defenestrate said:


> I know we're supposed to be shaming here (and that table is truly shameful),* but slap a sheet of tempered glass on top* and fix that damn color difference in the legs and you might have something the HO can live with.


Yeah, that will sit real nice. 




Spencer said:


> They have SIX kids!!!!
> 
> There's going to be mashed potatoes and spilled milk in every one of those big holes and cracks!





Spencer said:


> I'd be surprised if its still in the house in six months. Nice idea, but completely, entirely, utterly impractical...especially for a growing family with six kids. That thing is going to be filled with food and crap after the first week.


Tablecloth? :whistling Even better, oilcloth.




Defenestrate said:


> I know we're supposed to be shaming here (and that table is truly shameful)


Still a bit rough for me, mixed material and selection.
The 2 proud center board ends on table top? A little finessing would have taken care of that. :no:

Cabinet Maker? :blink:

JMO,
D.


----------



## mtb

Spencer said:


> Check out this table the cabinet guy made that gets stuck in front of my breakfast nook.
> 
> Apparently he ran out of barn beam and used a couple chunks of poplar for the two remaining table legs.
> 
> How would you like to clean this thing?



I kinda like the idea of mixing of rustic wood with the sleek benches you built, but the craftsmanship on that table is obviously lacking, to put it mildly. 

The first picture doesn't look too bad to me, on my phone with a small, scratched up screen and the shadowy lighting, and the sun shining at my back. 

If the top were actually flattish, encasing it in clear epoxy like a bar would make it usable. Might detract from the rustic charm but at least it would be cleanable.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spencer

The project manager called me today about another job and I asked him what the HOs reaction was. He said she loved it so I guess beauty is in the eye of the beholder...until she tries to clean it.


----------



## PCI

Why would you eat at a restaurant with so little care for detail? Cleanliness is probably good though! That place would be easy to clean, not! 

I wonder what the kitchen, that you can't see looks like?

What type of restaurant is it, American, Asian, Indian, Mexican, etc..?


----------



## madrina

SamM said:


> Stopped for lunch today and this was the men's bathroom. Cold too, I doubt it was insulated or even heated.
> 
> Doorknob jammed when I tried to leave.


They really churched it up with that sink. Like putting a silk hat on a pig.


----------



## m1911

Spencer said:


> The project manager called me today about another job and I asked him what the HOs reaction was. He said she loved it so I guess beauty is in the eye of the beholder...until she tries to clean it.


In this case beauty is in the eye of the beerholder:laughing:

I'd need a few 12 packs in me for that to look good...:laughing:


----------



## m1911

madrina said:


> They really churched it up with that sink. Like putting a silk hat on a pig.


That's the bowl they wash the lettuce in:laughing:


----------



## TNTRenovate

SamM said:


> Stopped for lunch today and this was the men's bathroom. Cold too, I doubt it was insulated or even heated.
> 
> Doorknob jammed when I tried to leave.


Are you in Mexico?


----------



## m1911

TNTSERVICES said:


> Are you in Mexico?


I doubt it looks like they have running water:laughing:


----------



## TNTRenovate

m1911 said:


> I doubt it looks like they have running water:laughing:


I landed in Mexico City many moons ago and was shocked at the baskets of poop paper next to the toilets. They couldn't even flush the paper at the airport.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Gonna have to do something about this. Weird though, didn't leak in a downpour but a little ice and it leaks. 

Can of worms opening soon.


----------



## m1911

A&E Exteriors said:


> Gonna have to do something about this. Weird though, didn't leak in a downpour but a little ice and it leaks.
> 
> Can of worms opening soon.


Nothing a tarp and some duct tape won't fix


----------



## Leo G




----------



## A&E Exteriors

m1911 said:


> Nothing a tarp and some duct tape won't fix


Not a bad idea! Something tells me this is going to turn into a siding job with a full resheet too.


Leo G said:


>


No no, they tried that already and I got the whole roof out of it...lol (I excluded this window and the 1/12 roof with 3 tabs and flexseal on it.)

Going to frame a 8- 10/12 pitched roof over the window


----------



## CarpenterSFO

Interesting projects.


----------



## SamM

PCI said:


> Why would you eat at a restaurant with so little care for detail? Cleanliness is probably good though! That place would be easy to clean, not!
> 
> I wonder what the kitchen, that you can't see looks like?
> 
> What type of restaurant is it, American, Asian, Indian, Mexican, etc..?


It's a cheap pizza place. I could see into the kitchen. That wasn't bad.
Food was really good. Restaurant was clean otherwise. The bathroom was brought in direct from the seventh circle of hell.


----------



## ninotex

This


----------



## Fouthgeneration

A & E @ 4032: Note the egged out nails on the Masonite above to the right of the 'bow' windows'..... a bad sign.

Also note how the Masonite in between the return and the bay's wall is water damaged from the gutter? above the bay window leak....

Love the fresh paint on the first story only.....

Don't start till you see a line of credit....


----------



## madrina

If the tile isn't bad enough how about the washer dryer setup. Can't even open the doors


----------



## matthewcims

tedanderson said:


> Don't knock what you haven't tried. I love running the A/C while taking a nice hot shower.


This was down near you in PG county. Waldorf to be exact. Ill be back down sunday for two more home inspections.


----------



## madrina

Tinstaafl said:


> I did this. :blush:


That's that old time craftsman type work. When you look at it you can't help but admire it for its ingenuity. 

And the fact that someone burnt at least an entire afternoon installing that.


----------



## META

MarcoPollo said:


> Hope this comes through.
> 
> If first you don't succeed add more wood?


What..foam is structural too. Lol


----------



## META

da franklinator said:


> Nice, nice. Air flow is important. Also doubles as an overflow. I should put onenof those in my next one.


I always put one right behind the toilets on my new home builds, you know, for overflow and stuff.


----------



## Tinstaafl

madrina said:


> That's that old time craftsman type work. When you look at it you can't help but admire it for its ingenuity.
> 
> And the fact that someone burnt at least an entire afternoon installing that.


Ha! That door had to be 100 years old, originally hollowed out for one of those skeleton key latches with a hole you could put your foot in. Somebody had hacked in a modern latch without doing any filling, and surprise, it didn't last long.

Took me about 10 minutes to rig up those screws & washers so the tenant could get in & out until I got back with a new door. All done now. :thumbsup:


----------



## m1911

TheGrizz said:


> I know a sparky that's retired now that used to line up the plate screws on fixtures. That's OCD


I put all the device plate screw slots vertically... it looks more pleasing.


----------



## TheGrizz

That's what he did also. I'm not saying it's bad. When I do cabinet hardware if the knobs have any sort of design, they'll all be lined up exactly the same way. I think those little details are what sets us apart from hacks and wannabes


----------



## TLHWindows

No sir we took care of the wall build.... no problems at all.....


----------



## madrina

The guy that got abducted by aliens....came back to earth with some new shower installing skills.


----------



## m1911

Some people have no shame...


----------



## TheGrizz

m1911 said:


> Some people have no shame...




WHAT?!?! Now you can carry a whole bundle of OSB right?


----------



## m1911

TheGrizz said:


> WHAT?!?! Now you can carry a whole bundle of OSB right?


I should have taken a pic when I came back out of Lowe's. The guy had piled on a ton of fence boards, and he was tying them down with large C-clamps!:laughing:


----------



## Leo G

You gotta do whatcha gotta do. It's only a car. Point A to point B transportation ya know.


----------



## Youngin'

Even though that thing isn't meant to take that kind of load it boggles my mind how many people don't use ratchet straps. If you know how to tie rope then that's great but most don't.


----------



## TheGrizz

Youngin' said:


> Even though that thing isn't meant to take that kind of load it boggles my mind how many people don't use ratchet straps. If you know how to tie rope then that's great but most don't.




My grandfather was a truck driver in WWII, and I was (still am really) a Boy Scout. I can tie some mean knots. I always think it's funny when I tie a simple knot like a truckers hitch and someone sees it and is amazed. Still carry ratchet straps, but knowing how to tie a knot comes in really handy.


----------



## Youngin'

TheGrizz said:


> My grandfather was a truck driver in WWII, and I was (still am really) a Boy Scout. I can tie some mean knots. I always think it's funny when I tie a simple knot like a truckers hitch and someone sees it and is amazed. Still carry ratchet straps, but knowing how to tie a knot comes in really handy.


I went with a friend to help him pick up a couch. He tied it down tight with rope and it didn't move an inch. It's impressive when you know what you're doing. 

What I see DIYers do all the time is fish the twine out of their wife's arts and crafts basket and try to use that to tie down a lift of material. It's scary.


----------



## Mort

I wouldn't know what to do without my ratchet straps. I have a lot of talents but knot tying isn't among them.


----------



## Mordekyle

Ratchet straps are awesome, very handy when you are a one man show.

I've lifted up 8' wide blocked stair stringers into place with them. A Heating unit in the rafters. Pulling Bowed boards into place. 

I could do without rope, but I'm lost without ratchet straps.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Builders Inc.

Ratchet straps are great. As for not tying, I always go by the rule of "if you can't tie a knot, tie a lot!" 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Youngin'

The stair company that we use supplies us with temporary stairs on each job till it's time to install the finished set. Even the temp sets can be pretty heavy. Sometimes they install them, sometimes we do. If we have to do it we use a block and tackle, saves everyone's back.


----------



## m1911

madrina said:


> The guy that got abducted by aliens....came back to earth with some new shower installing skills.


I was wondering what Barri's been up to...












Just kidding :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## JAH

Interesting...


----------



## Unger.const

JAH said:


> Interesting...


Someone at the box store recommended those easy to use adapters to resolve it......lol


----------



## madrina

More of the alien shower install!


----------



## madrina

Alien abduction continued...
And the last one is the light fixture over the sink and soon to be mirror that was just ran thru the cutout in the sheetrock and connected with speaker wire.


----------



## m1911

madrina said:


> More of the alien shower install!


That's beyond shame...it's criminal...:blink::blink:


----------



## asevereid

Just... What the ****... That can't be real ; there's no god damned way someone paid for that kind of work. 
I don't even do tile and I am 100% certain I could do that better...


----------



## madrina

Yup.. $1600. I was dumbfounded. he told me the guy was really good. I was speechless. It doesn't even have an opening at the top. It's enclosed with a sheetrock ceiling. I just said.. so are you gonna vent this before or after the ceiling falls on you? He said.. eh. It will be fine. I said "oooookkkkkkkaaaay!" in my head and, "Good thing you just leased this property", out loud. By the time he gets finished with that monstrosity, the lease will be up.


----------



## SouthonBeach

Those tile pictures make me look like a perfect tile god! 
I always wonder when I see something like this, what was that person thinking when they installed it...


----------



## aaron_a

That's awesome that when the aliens abducted him they gave him diamond teeth so he could cut those tiles with his mouth.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Bush

Custom one of a kind tile job. A blind person probable could do better or a 5 yr old. :thumbsup:


----------



## blacktop

Looks like that nibble tool really got away from him. Or maybe someone should have taken it away from him!!!!


----------



## Driftweed

Half is on a concrete pad, other is in mudd....I drive by this everyday and chuckle a bit...hehe


----------



## Frank Castle

Driftweed said:


> Half is on a concrete pad, other is in mudd....I drive by this everyday and chuckle a bit...hehe


If it's happening little by little, I guess you just don't notice the walk uphill to the other room.:laughing:


----------



## Driftweed

They haven't been connected yet. Guess the truck driver was like "Eff it!" Haha


----------



## mnld

Speechless, just speechless.


----------



## mnld

mnld said:


> Speechless, just speechless.


Underneath vinyl wall covering.


----------



## 91782

mnld said:


> Underneath vinyl wall covering.


Another gallon of AP mud, and they could have had a level 5 finish...:whistling


----------



## Easy Gibson

Is it flat?


----------



## mnld

Easy Gibson said:


> Is it flat?


I'll put a light on it and take a pic tomorrow. 34 rooms like this. Hopefully we can talk then into doing this with all of them.


----------



## madrina

And it just keeps getting better.


----------



## hdavis

I bet that's some high quality silicone caulk, guaranteed for 30 years...


----------



## m1911

What are they find these people


----------



## blacktop

Easy Gibson said:


> Is it flat?


No it's not!!:no:


----------



## EricBrancard

madrina said:


> And it just keeps getting better.


I mean, that part is supposed to be caulked, just not like that. Not like that at all.....


----------



## mnld

blacktop said:


> No it's not!!:no:


I don't know how you can possibly make that call from just a few pics.....


----------



## blacktop

mnld said:


> I don't know how you can possibly make that call from just a few pics.....


Oh I could feel those butts from here!! :whistling


----------



## blacktop

EricBrancard said:


> I mean, that part is supposed to be caulked, just not like that. Not like that at all.....


Maybe the drywall corner spoon Could come in handy after all!


----------



## blacktop

mnld said:


> I don't know how you can possibly make that call from just a few pics.....


Are you gonna layer over that? Like you mentioned in the other post .. For your sake I sure as hell hope so!! Because If not? I'd be jumping out of the nearest window I could open!! Head first!!:laughing:


----------



## mnld

blacktop said:


> Are you gonna layer over that? Like you mentioned in the other post .. For your sake I sure as hell hope so!! Because If not? I'd be jumping out of the nearest window I could open!! Head first!!:laughing:


Layered over or complete demo. The rooms have no insulation in the walls so we may demo one side and layer the other.


----------



## blacktop

mnld said:


> Layered over or complete demo. The rooms have no insulation in the walls so we may demo one side and layer the other.


Thank God for no insulation ! :thumbup:


----------



## mnld

blacktop said:


> Thank God for no insulation ! :thumbup:


Amen


----------



## madrina

Just when you thought it couldn't get any worse..


----------



## jlhaslip

madrina said:


> Just when you thought it couldn't get any worse..


Reduce, Reuse, Recycle.

:whistling


----------



## asevereid

AAAARRRRRGGGGHHHH!! 

It's mind boggling....


----------



## m1911

Looks like the work of homedepot subs...


----------



## Diamond D.

Can't wait to see where the core samples are going.

D.


----------



## brhokel606

madrina said:


> Just when you thought it couldn't get any worse..


You might have found the wall of shame job of the year there! Going around the toilet is epic!!!


----------



## Youngin'

Now that's some fully commited half-assing.


----------



## hdavis

I saw it on Pinterest.....


----------



## RossDesignBuild

That's a given but I wouldn't say it's shameful.


----------



## hdavis

madrina said:


> Cuz this looks like crap. Serious grade A dog crap.


Looks like bad shingles to me. The only good thing about 3 tab is you can tell easy from the ground if the diagonals are right after the install is complete. Architectural hides a lot of goofs.


----------



## 91782

madrina said:


> Tamko shingles today. This is only the 2nd 3 tab roof I have ever done. I'd rather upgrade them out of pocket than to put this crap on someone's house. BUT this year... not so much. I'm done spending my money on better stuff for people I don't even know. You want 3 tab? Here ya go. You want this ugly azs color on your house, Just say the word. But wow. Is this normal? Cuz this looks like crap. Serious grade A dog crap.


Ah, the good old days, when 3 tabs were king, and 225 lb shingles were "premium".


----------



## nesc39

*The Wall Of SHAME!*










The Condo tenants wanna paint it. How about the home builders? They installed the windows right in front of the deck railings....imagine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aaron_a

nesc39 said:


> The Condo tenants wanna paint it. How about the home builders? They installed the windows right in front of the deck railings....imagine.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




That's the scariest thing I've ever seen


----------



## avenge

madrina said:


> Tamko shingles today. This is only the 2nd 3 tab roof I have ever done. I'd rather upgrade them out of pocket than to put this crap on someone's house. BUT this year... not so much. I'm done spending my money on better stuff for people I don't even know. You want 3 tab? Here ya go. You want this ugly azs color on your house, Just say the word. But wow. Is this normal? Cuz this looks like crap. Serious grade A dog crap.


I'm not a roofer but I've had shingles on my back that didn't look as messed up as those shingles.


----------



## nesc39

aaron_a said:


> That's the scariest thing I've ever seen




Lol I crawled up the stairs. Each stringer was hung with a 1x2 and 2 nails in it.


----------



## Youngin'

nesc39 said:


> Lol I crawled up the stairs. Each stringer was hung with a 1x2 and 2 nails in it.


Make sure your will is up to date before you go climbing on that thing again lol.


----------



## Defenestrate

nesc39 said:


> The Condo tenants wanna paint it. How about the home builders? They installed the windows right in front of the deck railings....imagine.


Brutal! Quote for complete tearoff. 

But this does raise sort of an ethical question: if they don't do anything to fix it, and someone (or some-many) dies, how would you feel? Snitches get stitches, but I'd seriously consider a call to the AHJ.


----------



## nesc39

I told them painting it isn't an option. They don't have money to remove so I told them to hang a sign saying it's off limits. 
A guy I met last year manages condos associations for a living. The association pays him a certain fee to be the middle man. The association votes on what projects and scope of work is to be done. They forward that to him and he is responsible for finding the contractors, receiving quotes, hiring, overseeing and paying whoever does the job. He's a really good guy and feeding me a lot of work. I told the 3 of the 5 tenants that were there that it's deadly and needs to be condemned. I texted him and told him if he has any liability that he needs to shut it down. In their hands now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TNTRenovate

nesc39 said:


> I told them painting it isn't an option. They don't have money to remove so I told them to hang a sign saying it's off limits.
> A guy I met last year manages condos associations for a living. The association pays him a certain fee to be the middle man. The association votes on what projects and scope of work is to be done. They forward that to him and he is responsible for finding the contractors, receiving quotes, hiring, overseeing and paying whoever does the job. He's a really good guy and feeding me a lot of work. I told the 3 of the 5 tenants that were there that it's deadly and needs to be condemned. I texted him and told him if he has any liability that he needs to shut it down. In their hands now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You need to send them something in writing (e-mail, certified letter) that will establish a paper trail that you warned people about your concerns.


----------



## EricBrancard

nesc39 said:


> The Condo tenants wanna paint it. How about the home builders? They installed the windows right in front of the deck railings....imagine.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Timber!


----------



## Texas Wax

madrina said:


> Tamko shingles today. This is only the 2nd 3 tab roof I have ever done. But wow. Is this normal? Cuz this looks like crap. Serious grade A dog crap.


Back 20-25 years ago, where I come from anyway, we'd call that mixed lots and roofers who don't know WTF they were doing. 

3-1 Tamko blended and blended shingles in general, always had to watch for that chit.

Wouldn't have gotten past 3-4 bundles on my job, period; Manufacturer, application or any other error, but what do I know.


Customer is happy, not using it for a reference, got paid - it's good enough I guess.


----------



## hdavis

nesc39 said:


> The Condo tenants wanna paint it. How about the home builders? They installed the windows right in front of the deck railings....imagine.


Looks like it will need a little caulk before paint.

They must have used double hot dipped galvi, because the nails are holding up.


----------



## madrina

RossDesignBuild said:


> Some people just literally want a roof over their head and don't care. I've done dozens of three tab roofs and never a problem. Why is this in the wall of shame? I can't notice any real shoddy workmanship. Unless I'm missing something.


It wasn't the workmanship it was the shingles! I just put this roof up thursday.


----------



## hdavis

Texas Wax said:


> Customer is happy, not using it for a reference, got paid - it's good enough I guess.



It'll probably last until the next hail storm.


----------



## jlhaslip

Texas Wax said:


> 3-1 Tamko blended and blended shingles in general, always had to watch for that chit.


The only way that could possibly work is to have about 8 open bundles of shingles and pulling from different bundles as you place and nail. Give it a random variegated look.
Might work. Maybe on the back side. 
Otherwise, check the entire shipment for Lot Numbers.


----------



## madrina

jlhaslip said:


> The only way that could possibly work is to have about 8 open bundles of shingles and pulling from different bundles as you place and nail. Give it a random variegated look.
> Might work. Maybe on the back side.
> Otherwise, check the entire shipment for Lot Numbers.


Dates and Lot numbers all the same all the bundles were made between 358am and 511 am. 

Called supplier while roof was going on, he said finish the roof. He called tamko rep, rep said finish the roof. I was too far in to stop. Plus if I would've stopped and torn it off, it would've been on my dime. 

TAMKO REP came out the next day and was pretty confident that tamko would replace the roof. We will see. The rep is also retiring on Monday and passing this off to the next guy. 

I know my guys are paid to install roofs not judge the quality of shingles but dang. Would it be too much to ask of them to save me all this hassle next time they see something like this?


----------



## PatChap

madrina said:


> I know my guys are paid to install roofs not judge the quality of shingles but dang. Would it be too much to ask of them to save me all this hassle next time they see something like this?


That's a lot to ask of a crew, they lose the days work for someone elses mistake. If its bad enough that tamko replaces it, you get to redo the job and both of you get paid twice.
I would have installed them.


----------



## SectorSecurity

The better question here is does the customer think it needs to be replaced or are they happy with it?

I gave up trying to convince home owners to listen to my advise.

Now its you want the wall plate here? That's fine by me I don't have to look at it daily.


----------



## Frank Castle

SectorSecurity said:


> Now its you want the wall plate here? That's fine by me I don't have to look at it daily.


Ain't that the truth!


----------



## madrina

Well that's why I gave them that ugly azz shingle. Lol. 

They are fine with it, but I know it looks like crap and this is the first roof up in the neighborhood and I don't even want to claim it. It's on a pink house! Ugghh.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

One of my next jobs is to redo this abortion ...


----------



## NYgutterguy

I've seen some real hack work around here. What am I missing in these pics ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

NYgutterguy said:


> I've seen some real hack work around here. What am I missing in these pics ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The mangled drip edge and crappy/ crooked edge bends mainly.

They also didn't lay the panels out from the center


----------



## NYgutterguy

A&E Exteriors said:


> The mangled drip edge and crappy/ crooked edge bends mainly.
> 
> They also didn't lay the panels out from the center



Gutter will hide all that . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pizalm

A&E Exteriors said:


> The mangled drip edge and crappy/ crooked edge bends mainly.
> 
> They also didn't lay the panels out from the center




Hard to tell from the pictures as they aren't from dead on, but it looks like they're a half space/panel off center? Then you're not left with a small piece on the end.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

pizalm said:


> Hard to tell from the pictures as they aren't from dead on, but it looks like they're a half space/panel off center? Then you're not left with a small piece on the end.


One side is about 6-8" off on the longer one, and nearly half a panel on the shorter one. 

I shoulda grabbed close ups on the trim pieces and the screw running through it.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

It's not as bad as the builder made it sound but not up to par for sure


----------



## PCI

From a novice point of view , what is wrong with this?


----------



## pizalm

A&E Exteriors said:


> One side is about 6-8" off on the longer one, and nearly half a panel on the shorter one.
> 
> I shoulda grabbed close ups on the trim pieces and the screw running through it.




The close up along the eaves is more than enough. Lol


----------



## A&E Exteriors

PCI said:


> From a novice point of view , what is wrong with this?


...


A&E Exteriors said:


> The mangled drip edge and crappy/ crooked edge bends mainly.
> 
> They also didn't lay the panels out from the center


----------



## A&E Exteriors

pizalm said:


> The close up along the eaves is more than enough. Lol


Lol! That's the best thing I heard all day


----------



## PCI

Ok, after looking at the drip edge, yeah it's bad. 

I would just like to know what is pointed that is bsd.


----------



## JAH

:laughing: What the heck is wrong with some of these people.


----------



## Randy Bush

A&E Exteriors said:


> It's not as bad as the builder made it sound but not up to par for sure


Looks like they use regular shingle drip edge and not standing seam, also very poor hemming job. Is the gable trim put on with screws. Don't much care for the type of gable trim they used neither.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Randy Bush said:


> Looks like they use regular shingle drip edge and not standing seam, also very poor hemming job. Is the gable trim put on with screws. Don't much care for the type of gable trim they used neither.


It is put on with rivets, one of the trims has a 3" galvanized screw through the side into the sub facia


----------



## VinylHanger

JAH said:


> :laughing: What the heck is wrong with some of these people.


That's different.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGrizz

JAH said:


> :laughing: What the heck is wrong with some of these people.




That's about a $3k fridge. WTF?!?


----------



## Randy Bush

A&E Exteriors said:


> It is put on with rivets, one of the trims has a 3" galvanized screw through the side into the sub facia


Nice  The rivets are ok , on a house like that I would do it so no screws show. Easy to do ,makes it look nicer too IMO


----------



## Randy Bush

NYgutterguy said:


> Looked at job today and just sent this to the builder I work for once in a while that Dosnt know chit about building.
> 
> Told him to please forward to archi. Even smaller gutter won't fit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guy is cheap so can care less if I do job.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That had to be a pain to work on for everyone  Why do people build stupid stuff like that?


----------



## NYgutterguy

Randy Bush said:


> That had to be a pain to work on for everyone  Why do people build stupid stuff like that?



In my area very few care about quality anymore. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Philament

Randy Bush said:


> ... Why do people [STRIKE]build[/STRIKE] *design* stupid stuff like that?


subtle but significant difference. We lowly plebs just build what's on the fancy pieces of paper.


----------



## Randy Bush

Philament said:


> subtle but significant difference. We lowly plebs just build what's on the fancy pieces of paper.


Really that is what I meant.


----------



## Randy Bush

NYgutterguy said:


> In my area very few care about quality anymore.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is not just your area! Think craftsmanship is pretty much a lost thing, most is how fast can I get it done to collect and get on to the next one.


----------



## NYgutterguy

*The Wall Of SHAME!*



Randy Bush said:


> It is not just your area! Think craftsmanship is pretty much a lost thing, most is how fast can I get it done to collect and get on to the next one.



Note to self. Don't post when in a pissed off mood 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EricBrancard

NYgutterguy said:


> Looked at job today and just sent this to the builder I work for once in a while that Dosnt know chit about building.
> 
> Told him to please forward to archi. Even smaller gutter won't fit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guy is cheap so can care less if I do job.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


McArchitecture at it's finest.


----------



## heavy_d

NYgutterguy said:


> Looked at job today and just sent this to the builder I work for once in a while that Dosnt know chit about building.
> 
> Told him to please forward to archi. Even smaller gutter won't fit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guy is cheap so can care less if I do job.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For clarification, do you mean you can't care less?


----------



## NYgutterguy

heavy_d said:


> For clarification, do you mean you can't care less?



Guess both work 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heavy_d

One makes sense, one confuses.


----------



## NYgutterguy

heavy_d said:


> One makes sense, one confuses.



You're right "can't "less should have been typed now that I've read it a few times lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aptpupil

Randy Bush said:


> It is not just your area! Think craftsmanship is pretty much a lost thing, most is how fast can I get it done to collect and get on to the next one.


$ is our God


----------



## Unger.const

So I'm remodeling (now with one arm) a basement apartment on a house. Go to remove main kitchen cabinets upstairs. For the basement kitchen. Upon removing countertops and backsplash then cabinets I find all these gems. Current homeowners bought this house a year ago from a guy that worked at a huge local hardware and lumber store called "Jerry's" . And so every time we come across junk like this the homeowners have coined the phrase "jerry rigged". I really hope this guy never gave out advice like bending abs pipes and hacking up cabinets. Burying electric boxes. As well as stuffing masking paper in with the electrical wires. Or just run wires behind cabinets as you hang them with wire nuts smashed between cab and wall. Also use 3xs the amount of screws needed to hang a cabinet. You know just in case of needing to hit a wire.


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen

That was much easier.....
And prettier.


----------



## hdavis

Must have taken a pencil at the door edge and swung an arc on the floor.


----------



## EricBrancard

BlueRidgeGreen said:


> View attachment 297346
> 
> 
> That was much easier.....
> And prettier.


That's awesome.


----------



## Morning Wood




----------



## Unger.const

BlueRidgeGreen said:


> View attachment 297346
> 
> 
> That was much easier.....
> And prettier.


I would have taken the easier route by cutting off and inch from the top of the door then pop the hinges off and remount to other side. And drilled new door for knob. Leaving the other knob hole for ventilation .


----------



## john5mt

Someone made the closet openings way to effing big and decided to just leave them instead of fixing it. All the closets in this house are like this. 

The last pick is a door they wanted trimmed. Jamb edge was the 1/2" from the edge of the drywall on that side. 





















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Defenestrate

john5mt said:


> Someone made the closet openings way to effing big and decided to just leave them instead of fixing it. All the closets in this house are like this.
> 
> The last pick is a door they wanted trimmed. Jamb edge was the 1/2" from the edge of the drywall on that side.


3 words for the client: BIG FAT CASING.


----------



## madrina

BlueRidgeGreen said:


> View attachment 297346
> 
> 
> That was much easier.....
> And prettier.


O.....M......G. the guy that got abducted by aliens must have relocated


----------



## NYgutterguy

Could be the worlds largest kick out.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Bush

NYgutterguy said:


> Could be the worlds largest kick out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why did they put one there? Is a little on the large side. 

Sent from my LG-V410 using Tapatalk


----------



## NYgutterguy

Randy Bush said:


> Why did they put one there? Is a little on the large side.
> 
> Sent from my LG-V410 using Tapatalk




They made them go back and add these to the first 14 building in phase 1 after it was all complete. Cut a slit in the corner and slid it up. Not sure why they put one there either lol
Here's a close up of what they look like. Guess the shakes were short too lol


----------



## Mordekyle

It seems that would defeat the purpose by allowing water to pool up there temporarily


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## madrina

Jeez, the last roof I did... it goes in here. My Lord, this past week was the worst week ever! 

Everything that could go wrong went wrong. From the second we started the job. 

I hired this guy about 2 weeks ago that supposedly knew how to do everything. It started off well until I let him loose on a roof. He spent more time talking about how he could out work 4 young guys, work circles around the mexicans... he could do it all, quicker and better than anyone around. 

DUDE! 

Omg. I had to fire him the second day. And it wasn't pretty. The guy put the shingles on before we re decked it, before the drip edge before we had the 5 layers of felt removed before we pulled the nails, before we put any valley metal and ice and watersheild! And he had the nerve to yell at me about him having to sit around waiting on materials?? I was like man, get your s4!7 and get the f off my roof right now!! 

The guy was just shingling over this wood! 

It was such a disaster, every swing of the hammer the roof was falling apart, termites crawling all over everything, rafters were on 36 inch centers... homeowners have no money, insurance won't cover it. What would you do? Shingle over it or fix it out of pocket? I chose to bite the bullet but in hindsight.. i wish I had just shingled over it. 

I mean I was hired to do the roof, is it my problem that the house was rotten?


----------



## m1911

heavy_d said:


> For clarification, do you mean you can't care less?


What, you're doing my job now?:laughing:


----------



## VinylHanger

madrina said:


> Jeez, the last roof I did... it goes in here. My Lord, this past week was the worst week ever!
> 
> Everything that could go wrong went wrong. From the second we started the job.
> 
> I hired this guy about 2 weeks ago that supposedly knew how to do everything. It started off well until I let him loose on a roof. He spent more time talking about how he could out work 4 young guys, work circles around the mexicans... he could do it all, quicker and better than anyone around.
> 
> DUDE!
> 
> Omg. I had to fire him the second day. And it wasn't pretty. The guy put the shingles on before we re decked it, before the drip edge before we had the 5 layers of felt removed before we pulled the nails, before we put any valley metal and ice and watersheild! And he had the nerve to yell at me about him having to sit around waiting on materials?? I was like man, get your s4!7 and get the f off my roof right now!!
> 
> The guy was just shingling over this wood!
> 
> It was such a disaster, every swing of the hammer the roof was falling apart, termites crawling all over everything, rafters were on 36 inch centers... homeowners have no money, insurance won't cover it. What would you do? Shingle over it or fix it out of pocket? I chose to bite the bullet but in hindsight.. i wish I had just shingled over it.
> 
> I mean I was hired to do the roof, is it my problem that the house was rotten?


You fixed all that out if your own pocket? You are a better man than I, or woman, or, well, you get the idea.

I hope they compensated you as much as they could. That is a mess.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## onmywayup

m1911 said:


> What, you're doing my job now?:laughing:


Alice: “I’ve had nothing yet so I can’t take more”
Mad Hatter: “You mean you can’t take less........it’s very easy to take more than nothing.”


----------



## onmywayup

My buddy is a home inspector. He sent me this pic over last night of some......creative, I guess is the word...plumbing. 

Note the inventive use of the inverted p-trap piece there, for starters.


----------



## Youngin'

m1911 said:


> What, you're doing my job now?:laughing:


I thought you were authority on "that's what she said."


----------



## Randy Bush

onmywayup said:


> My buddy is a home inspector. He sent me this pic over last night of some......creative, I guess is the word...plumbing.
> 
> Note the inventive use of the inverted p-trap piece there, for starters.


A little different,but guess you could say there is a p-trap or two in this situation. :whistling


----------



## TheGrizz

Crazy thing is it looks like there's enough room to do a normal end outlet drain


----------



## 91782

TheGrizz said:


> Crazy thing is it looks like there's enough room to do a normal end outlet drain


Done by Cheech & Chong - they were working from memory.


----------



## Tom Struble

madrina said:


> I mean I was hired to do the roof, is it my problem that the house was rotten?


kinda,you know what kind of substrate you can install over,who should pay for it is a different question


----------



## Fouthgeneration

On a tear off Roof don't you do a proof of life check on the Home owner's credit rating.
Fix the roof, charge a fair price, get what you can today, lien after 90 days for the rest, sooner or later, they die or Pay...you get part of a shack.......

Did you walk the roof prior to your estimate? you'd been in the house...

did you estimate and or contract cover hidden conditions and their added costs....

Time to upgrade your contract and procedures....


----------



## madrina

onmywayup said:


> My buddy is a home inspector. He sent me this pic over last night of some......creative, I guess is the word...plumbing.
> 
> Note the inventive use of the inverted p-trap piece there, for starters.


That's hilarious


----------



## madrina

Fouthgeneration said:


> On a tear off Roof don't you do a proof of life check on the Home owner's credit rating.
> Fix the roof, charge a fair price, get what you can today, lien after 90 days for the rest, sooner or later, they die or Pay...you get part of a shack.......
> 
> Did you walk the roof prior to your estimate? you'd been in the house...
> 
> did you estimate and or contract cover hidden conditions and their added costs....
> 
> Time to upgrade your contract and procedures....


It's not really a contract issue as much as it is a good contractor/moral issue. Homeowners don't have the money. That was obvious. Yes I walked the roof beforehand but I didn't walk on every single board. The tie in was the worst thing I've ever seen and was covered up with another sheet of decking on top of all that rot.. i knew it was a mess, but I didn't know it was a rotten mess.. couldn't really tell that the rafters on the soffit were rotten until the roof came off. Ya know. 

As far as the decking, anything feels bouncy over 36 inch centers.. wasn't until we stepped on a broken board and fell thru 6 times that we knew the decking was shot. It doesn't look bad in the pics, didn't look bad in person either... that's why we kept falling thru.


----------



## Fouthgeneration

Going forward, if Shingles fail on 3:12 pitch roofs, why would they work on a 3:17 pitched valley ever?

The beautiful "strong Barn" metal roofed addition let's know we are outside the reach of any zoning board's care....And the resale value of any repair/ replacement work isn't an issue with the HO.

I'd guess there is 2-3 "smart phones" and a cable TV connection inside the Manse, but that would be profiling... And a SNAP card.

In the old pre flat screen days, A hovel owner "left" an army blanket on the T.V. and went to Grandma's house, after telling the neighbors not to call the fire dept for ten minutes......

If appears you'd have to wait for the dry season so this house would be dry enough to burn down to the ground....


----------



## overanalyze

That sink is a whole Lotta special.


----------



## aptpupil

You're too nice madrina


----------



## Morning Wood

That's a lot of water under that sink


----------



## TNTRenovate

madrina said:


> Jeez, the last roof I did... it goes in here. My Lord, this past week was the worst week ever!
> 
> Everything that could go wrong went wrong. From the second we started the job.
> 
> I hired this guy about 2 weeks ago that supposedly knew how to do everything. It started off well until I let him loose on a roof. He spent more time talking about how he could out work 4 young guys, work circles around the mexicans... he could do it all, quicker and better than anyone around.
> 
> DUDE!
> 
> Omg. I had to fire him the second day. And it wasn't pretty. The guy put the shingles on before we re decked it, before the drip edge before we had the 5 layers of felt removed before we pulled the nails, before we put any valley metal and ice and watersheild! And he had the nerve to yell at me about him having to sit around waiting on materials?? I was like man, get your s4!7 and get the f off my roof right now!!
> 
> The guy was just shingling over this wood!
> 
> It was such a disaster, every swing of the hammer the roof was falling apart, termites crawling all over everything, rafters were on 36 inch centers... homeowners have no money, insurance won't cover it. What would you do? Shingle over it or fix it out of pocket? I chose to bite the bullet but in hindsight.. i wish I had just shingled over it.
> 
> I mean I was hired to do the roof, is it my problem that the house was rotten?


People can always find money for important things.


----------



## madrina

TNTSERVICES said:


> People can always find money for important things.


True..


----------



## Rio

Reminds me of my old screensaver......


----------



## madrina

Fouthgeneration said:


> Going forward, if Shingles fail on 3:12 pitch roofs, why would they work on a 3:17 pitched valley ever?
> 
> The beautiful "strong Barn" metal roofed addition let's know we are outside the reach of any zoning board's care....And the resale value of any repair/ replacement work isn't an issue with the HO.
> 
> I'd guess there is 2-3 "smart phones" and a cable TV connection inside the Manse, but that would be profiling... And a SNAP card.
> 
> In the old pre flat screen days, A hovel owner "left" an army blanket on the T.V. and went to Grandma's house, after telling the neighbors not to call the fire dept for ten minutes......
> 
> If appears you'd have to wait for the dry season so this house would be dry enough to burn down to the ground....


They talked about that. Lol

This house is about a 50,000 house. But location has it valued at 160,000 and rising.


----------



## m1911

aptpupil said:


> You're too nice madrina


She's just trying to make up for the kitchen cabinet doors disaster:laughing:


----------



## Calidecks

Rio said:


> Reminds me of my old screensaver......


Windows 95! :laughing:


----------



## m1911

Californiadecks said:


> Windows 95! :laughing:


 Are you dealing in beads or what


----------



## Calidecks




----------



## Calidecks

:whistling


----------



## Fouthgeneration

$160,000 house,= File a lien for fair cost of the work with interest charges, keep it updated.


----------



## Tom Struble

..vinyl is bendy..:thumbsup:


----------



## m1911

Tom Struble said:


> ..vinyl is bendy..:thumbsup:


And historically correct shutters:laughing:


----------



## Tom Struble

yea..ya gotta have shutters on a bow unit..


----------



## EricBrancard

Tom Struble said:


> ..vinyl is bendy..:thumbsup:


You're just jealous you didn't think of it first :laughing:


----------



## Walraven

Spotted this getting lunch today


----------



## blacktop

Walraven said:


> Spotted this getting lunch today


who needs math! :laughing:


----------



## heavy_d

Walraven said:


> Spotted this getting lunch today


And that's the new deck! !!


----------



## m1911

Walraven said:


> Spotted this getting lunch today


Don't you know that's the latest in seismic engineering:laughing:


----------



## aptpupil

Because I'm too lazy to even open the bag...


----------



## Driftweed

It sploded


----------



## hdavis

driftweed said:


> it assploded


fify


----------



## Fouthgeneration

Driftweed @ 4362: So, did you just write off the tape measure dropped on the floor? or have the trainee go rescue it?


P.S. Love the (www.ca[email protected]) ad, did you place it at the bottom of the post Driftweed?


----------



## VinylHanger

Is that your next business. Toilet resurfacing.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## META

Driftweed said:


> It sploded


That's embarrassing, not sure I'd post pictures of your toilet like that...


----------



## Driftweed

Fouthgeneration said:


> Driftweed @ 4362: So, did you just write off the tape measure dropped on the floor? or have the trainee go rescue it?
> 
> 
> P.S. Love the ([email protected]) ad, did you place it at the bottom of the post Driftweed?


That's the plunger...

As far as my own ad? Ad words is all that is.

Going to flip a hoarder unit for a property manager. Initially she had three contractor meet there to bid it, the other 2 took a whiff and walked. It then became a name your price type of job. And I just can't walk from free big $$

If you think the terlit is bad, check out the bathtub...


----------



## META

Driftweed said:


> That's the plunger...
> 
> As far as my own ad? Ad words is all that is.
> 
> Going to flip a hoarder unit for a property manager. Initially she had three contractor meet there to bid it, the other 2 took a whiff and walked. It then became a name your price type of job. And I just can't walk from free big $$
> 
> If you think the terlit is bad, check out the bathtub...


I see the TP is conveniently located for bathturd use.


----------



## hdavis

Driftweed said:


> If you think the terlit is bad, check out the bathtub...


I've worked on a lot worse....


----------



## Driftweed

The saving grace on this rental is all floors are ceramic tile, except the living room (carpet). So it's really just a matter of turning a garden hose loose on the place, spraying it win shellac and then painting it. Will cleanout hvac ductwork as well as a few other measures to ensure that 60 cat smell goes away.


----------



## META

Driftweed said:


> The saving grace on this rental is all floors are ceramic tile, except the living room (carpet). So it's really just a matter of turning a garden hose loose on the place, spraying it win shellac and then painting it. Will cleanout hvac ductwork as well as a few other measures to ensure that 60 cat smell goes away.


You think a few Ozone machines might help?


----------



## madrina

Hell yes it would help but ceramic or not that smell is gonna be a beast to rid. I'd get a chemical sprayer with bleach and water and douse the place floor to ceiling.


----------



## TheGrizz

I'd just burn it down and start over. Might be cheaper in the long run.


----------



## Driftweed

Will be treating it just like a fire job. Instead of ash smell, we have azz smell...


----------



## JAH

Someone obviously did not think this trough.


----------



## madrina

JAH said:


> Someone obviously did not think this trough.


For sure a woman did that.


----------



## Youngin'

It's always the ones that think you can hang stuff anywhere too that do it themselves. 

I hung a bike rack in our place that can hold 2 bikes. Lagged to the stud in two places it's not going anywhere. 

My roommate has his doubts though. 

Are you sure it's gonna hold? 

Yes. 

But it's so small and bikes are heavy. 

Yes it will hold, hang off of it if you want. 

I'm not going to do that. I don't think we should out bikes on it, it doesn't seem safe.

...

***** I build houses for a living I can hang a damn bike rack!


----------



## m1911

madrina said:


> For sure a woman did that.


Quite possibly, but from the chit I've seen, I wouldn't bet on it...


----------



## BucketofSteam

Driftweed said:


> Will be treating it just like a fire job. Instead of ash smell, we have azz smell...


The last fire job I worked on ended up being a tear down and rebuilt.

Now if you're excuse me I have to go bath in purell.


----------



## asevereid

18ga brads are appropriate "hidden" fasteners, right?








Face screwed this one down today... Surprisingly, it's held for several years.


----------



## SectorSecurity

Culprit83 said:


> Don't worry...They have video surveillance...


Something tells me with that door they are going to need it!


----------



## Randy Bush

Just that security notice on the door is going to stop any undesirable from breaking in.:thumbsup:


----------



## Anthill

Ok, so some floor layer is too lazy to remove a temporary railing (4 screws). Now he gets to redo the whole landing.:whistling Like, did he think he'd get away with that????:no:


----------



## PerfectCntng

Smh


----------



## SectorSecurity

I guess he was going by the new build philosophy that its the next guys problem, guess he thought it was going to be the railing guys problem.


----------



## Leo G

Well in the carpet guys defense, if you didn't want him to go around them, they should have been removed or at best left a note saying they needed to be removed.

How was he to know they weren't space keepers and not just temps?


----------



## Agility

Leo G said:


> Well in the carpet guys defense, if you didn't want him to go around them, they should have been removed or at best left a note saying they needed to be removed.
> 
> How was he to know they weren't space keepers and not just temps?



I've never installed or subbed carpet but that looks like a management error more than a lazy sub. 

I also don't know much about carpet. If he pulled the temp posts and laid his carpet, does he just put them right back on top? Does he move them to the outside of that landing?


----------



## m1911

Carpet goes in LAST.


----------



## Anthill

I'm just the railing guy on this job and yeah, I like to get there first. I was led to believe, by the project manager, that he had instructions to remove the temp. 2x4 railing. We've built this floor plan a zillion times and I suspect the floor layer has done it a zillion times as well. Its not the first time I've seen carpet cut around temp railing brackets.


----------



## hdavis

m1911 said:


> Carpet goes in LAST.


Unless you're out of sequence.

Think about it, if the carpet guy pulled the posts, whether he puts them back or doesn't put them back, he's now responsible if someone gets hurt.


----------



## m1911

hdavis said:


> Unless you're out of sequence.
> 
> Think about it, if the carpet guy pulled the posts, whether he puts them back or doesn't put them back, he's now responsible if someone gets hurt.


Sounds like a circus without a ringleader


----------



## totes

Here's a little gem from a company that ends in "quality builders" . 

(This brings a question.., is there a schluter strip that works well in 22.5 inside corners? )


----------



## Anthill

hdavis said:


> Unless you're out of sequence.
> 
> Think about it, if the carpet guy pulled the posts, whether he puts them back or doesn't put them back, he's now responsible if someone gets hurt.


True, but, what is the point in wrecking a piece of carpet because of it? He could have just left it out. Now he gets to go back and rip it out and redo it. I suppose if there had been a dirt pile in the way, he'd just go over that too. It doesn't say much for the guy's ability to make the whole project work. But I don't know the other side of the story. Maybe he did it to prove a point in a spat with the general.


----------



## hdavis

Anthill said:


> True, but, what is the point in wrecking a piece of carpet because of it? He could have just left it out. Now he gets to go back and rip it out and redo it. I suppose if there had been a dirt pile in the way, he'd just go over that too. It doesn't say much for the guy's ability to make the whole project work. But I don't know the other side of the story. Maybe he did it to prove a point in a spat with the general.


He can just seam a piece in - not a big deal, and he may have the piece ready to go (or maybe not).


----------



## aptpupil

totes said:


> Here's a little gem from a company that ends in "quality builders" .
> 
> (This brings a question.., is there a schluter strip that works well in 22.5 inside corners? )


Caulk that and call it a day, ha!


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen

totes said:


> Here's a little gem from a company that ends in "quality builders" .
> 
> (This brings a question.., is there a schluter strip that works well in 22.5 inside corners? )


That is disgusting on so many levels.

I need some Pepto to keep my dinner down.


----------



## Fouthgeneration

It appears to me to be a 135 degree inside angle....the "Outside " being ~225 degrees....

Love the Wonder/Wander Bond though.

The filler would have a front apex of 45 Degrees, a 90, the back angle of 135, and the return angle of 90 degrees.


----------



## Mordekyle

Very nice. This way each of the rooms cobbled together in the garage gets some light. Sadly, only one has blinds.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 91782

Mordekyle said:


> Very nice. This way each of the rooms cobbled together in the garage gets some light. Sadly, only one has blinds.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


pure awesomeness!

I take it that the window sill treatment is a "work in progress"?


----------



## SouthonBeach

Some quality tile work in the tub of a nice resort. And let's not forget the "rain" shower head in the middle of the tub. Well at least I don't need to bend down to rinse my head.


----------



## heavy_d

3 short lags into only the brick were holding up this entire ledger.

The remaining 8 feet was sitting on a piece of plywood tapcond to the brick.


----------



## MN_general

heavy_d said:


> 3 short lags into only the brick were holding up this entire ledger.
> 
> The remaining 8 feet was sitting on a piece of plywood tapcond to the brick.


----------



## Easy Gibson

Worked, dinnit?


----------



## hdavis

Easy Gibson said:


> Worked, dinnit?


I always thank the guy before me for making demo easy.:laughing:


----------



## Anthill

If it didn't fail, then any more would've been overkill.


----------



## MN_general

Anthill said:


> If it didn't fail, then any more would've been overkill.




Anything less than the standard is a fail 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CO762

heavy_d said:


> 3 short lags into only the brick were holding up this entire ledger.


soft sand brick is easier to repair than mortar tearing out, so forward thinking on their part.


----------



## SectorSecurity

You guys are missing the important part they got a good price on it!


----------



## heavy_d

Easy Gibson said:


> Worked, dinnit?


Perhaps, however I don't think more than 2 people were ever on it at a time. 

Easiest demo I've ever done.


----------



## BucketofSteam

heavy_d said:


> Perhaps, however I don't think more than 2 people were ever on it at a time.
> 
> Easiest demo I've ever done.


Looks like a deck that we're getting ready to demo quite soon.


----------



## CPMKW

heavy_d said:


> Perhaps, however I don't think more than 2 people were ever on it at a time.
> 
> Easiest demo I've ever done.


Hopefully it was the demo you missed in the quote....


----------



## heavy_d

Fortunately no. I made out quite nicely on this one.


----------



## Easy Gibson

I love destroying decks.

Something about it speaks to me. I wish deck demolition was a trade.


----------



## m1911

This guy charges tree-fiddy....


----------



## Morning Wood

Beautiful. When is it going to completely break?


----------



## JFM constr

i have seen this done . it is not a new idea ,as far as i know it last forever . use bondo if your concerned about the hot mud failing . there are other fillers that were used when i was younger just blank on the names .


----------



## Tom Struble

m1911 said:


> This guy charges tree-fiddy....
> https://youtu.be/sDO8D4h4Bl8


..what sense does it make to square off the lines when cutting that with a miter saw?


----------



## hdavis

Easy Gibson said:


> I love destroying decks.
> 
> Something about it speaks to me. I wish deck demolition was a trade.


Is is for some, but usually bigger stuff like whole houses.


----------



## antonioooooooo

"I have another unit you can frame and board. The first one has a couple minutes in fixes and it's ready for drywall. The other guy had some family issues come up."


----------



## asevereid

That's, uh... That's.... 
Well ****, I got nothing... But that is certainly something.


----------



## PerfectCntng

Masonary anyone ??? Lol


----------



## EricBrancard

PerfectCntng said:


> Masonary anyone ??? Lol


Isn't that how it's spelled in Europe?


----------



## m1911

EricBrancard said:


> Isn't that how it's spelled in Europe?


Beat me to it...:laughing::laughing:


----------



## PerfectCntng

I don't know what's up, but this week I've been running into complete hacks. Ever see pavers being used as bricks ?? Look at the work. I'm not a five star mason or brick layer but Dam my five year old probably couldv done a better job. Customer wanted me to stop by since I was working in area to let him know what I think. 

I was speechless! I didn't know where to start.


----------



## m1911

Jose the "professional" floor installer. Job complete, he says the drywall guy just needs to "finish" the details. 
And BTW, all the joints are staggered this way.
This is the most disgusting work I've seen...:vs_poop:


----------



## m1911

More :vs_poop:


----------



## TNTRenovate

Demoing my kitchen.


----------



## Randy Bush

TNTSERVICES said:


> Demoing my kitchen.


You should of hired a pro Rob. :laughing:


----------



## blacktop

m1911 said:


> Jose the "professional" floor installer. Job complete, he says the drywall guy just needs to "finish" the details.
> And BTW, all the joints are staggered this way.
> This is the most disgusting work I've seen...:vs_poop:


So It's up to the drywall guy to place the skirt?:blink:


----------



## blacktop

m1911 said:


> More :vs_poop:


That looks like ass.


----------



## Youngin'

m1911 said:


> Jose the "professional" floor installer. Job complete, he says the drywall guy just needs to "finish" the details.
> And BTW, all the joints are staggered this way.
> This is the most disgusting work I've seen...:vs_poop:


That's awful. I could do a better job drunk.


----------



## CO762

m1911 said:


> Jose the "professional" floor installer.


Looks like a "restore" contractor


----------



## TNTRenovate

Randy Bush said:


> You should of hired a pro Rob. :laughing:


That's the builder if you can imagine.


----------



## m1911

TNTSERVICES said:


> Demoing my kitchen.


----------



## m1911

blacktop said:


> So It's up to the drywall guy to place the skirt?:blink:


No, this hack was telling the homeowner it just needs a little mud and paint.
This guy is supposedly a professional installer that the flooring outfit sent out.


----------



## TNTRenovate

m1911 said:


>


----------



## gbruzze1

TNTSERVICES said:


> View attachment 316442
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 316434




What did you used to keep in the cabinet above the fridge?


Gary


----------



## TNTRenovate




----------



## TNTRenovate

gbruzze1 said:


> What did you used to keep in the cabinet above the fridge?
> 
> 
> Gary


Booze


----------



## gbruzze1

You must not drink much


Gary


----------



## Jake D

Stunt Carpenter said:


> Apparently this guy hits a lot of things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the bad pic my light turned green
> 
> 
> builddaley.com








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

rblakes1 said:


> Why is it up so high?
> 
> It looks like the truck has an underbite
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk




I think he took the cheap bush bar and mounted it on top of the ARB bumper


builddaley.com


----------



## m1911

Stunt Carpenter said:


> I think he took the cheap bush bar and mounted it on top of the ARB bumper
> 
> 
> builddaley.com


That's the only thing that he could find on Craigslist that day


----------



## rblakes1

m1911 said:


> That's the only thing that he could find on Craigslist that day


Or the Pep Boys discount rack

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Frank Castle

How hard is it to take out a screw or two?
Every cover plate in this little pizza joint I was in looked like this one.


----------



## m1911

Frank Castle said:


> How hard is it to take out a screw or two?
> Every cover plate in this little pizza joint I was in looked like this one.


It's intentional so customers can steal them easily.:laughing:


----------



## TNTRenovate

madrina said:


> The sink?


The renderings only show cabinets. There are no tops or a sink shown. The sink cabinet is on the left side.


----------



## hdavis

Frank Castle said:


> How hard is it to take out a screw or two?
> Every cover plate in this little pizza joint I was in looked like this one.


Paint on the outlet is a no-no. A lot of electrical inspectors would fail that.


----------



## SectorSecurity

That is just laziness I could understand a small smudge or something but really ?


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

Frank Castle said:


> How hard is it to take out a screw or two?
> 
> Every cover plate in this little pizza joint I was in looked like this one.




At that point they should just paint the whole thing so it look intentional 


builddaley.com


----------



## SectorSecurity

No at that point you get new ****ing plate covers they are what like 60 cents at depot?


----------



## m1911

SectorSecurity said:


> No at that point you get new ****ing plate covers they are what like 60 cents at depot?


And recepticals, looks like they textured right over...


----------



## NYgutterguy

Do you guys just pour around your temps too?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m1911

NYgutterguy said:


> Do you guys just pour around your temps too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cut 'em flush with a sawsaw afterwards... where's the problem? :whistling


----------



## NYgutterguy

m1911 said:


> Cut 'em flush with a sawsaw afterwards... where's the problem? :whistling




True... Gives you something to nail your 4x4 post to


----------



## TheGrizz

That's the newest expansion joint trend!!


----------



## blacktop

That's a first!  
You know what happened !! The concrete guys said...Not me job!!! Me pour concrete!!! SI!!


----------



## NYgutterguy

blacktop said:


> That's a first!
> 
> You know what happened !! The concrete guys said...Not me job!!! Me pour concrete!!! SI!!




At least that was better than what they had in the front. I didn't feel so safe so I added a support next to the one with the cement block lol..


----------



## jlhaslip

NYgutterguy said:


> At least that was better than what they had in the front. I didn't feel so safe so I added a support next to the one with the cement block lol..


After they put the permanent posts, do you get to go back and re-pitch the gutters?


----------



## NYgutterguy

jlhaslip said:


> After they put the permanent posts, do you get to go back and re-pitch the gutters?




This one I will go back and repitch the gutter. Final house in a sub division. My best paying and biggest customer per year. Ironic because he builds some chitty houses.


----------



## blacktop

No...Unbelievable ! :no:


----------



## m1911

PCI said:


> Made in China
> 
> http://www.engineering.com/Library/...r-see-a-12-story-building-just-fall-over.aspx
> 
> Unbelievable! !!!


That's from many years ago. I'm sure they've improved. Don't underestimate them. Soon our kids will be speaking Chinese...


----------



## A&E Exteriors

NYgutterguy said:


> Nice re roof
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good lord


----------



## TheGrizz

da franklinator said:


> None of the tiles were buttered. That is the natural pattern on the tile. he also mixed his mortar too dry. Blamed the bad adhesion on my scratch coat not being installed properly. Picked up all the tiles and had a belch of a time chipping the mortar off the floor without ruining the lath.




That's kinda what I was thinking. Looks like he mortared most of the floor before he set any tiles. Mortar flashed before anything was ever stuck to it, after that happens you're screwed. I always mix my floor mud pretty wet, makes it easier to spread, and it doesn't flash so quickly.


----------



## C2projects

Pretty sure this is a diy. You can tell the never bothered adjusting stud height on the sides to adapt for slope. You can see it in the facia. 

Seeing this for some reason kind of bothered me. Lately I have been getting the whole. "I can do this myself I just don't have time" comment. Seeing this made me think. If this is the quality you're looking for then go for it.


----------



## da franklinator

C2projects said:


> Pretty sure this is a diy. You can tell the never bothered adjusting stud height on the sides to adapt for slope. You can see it in the fascia.


That's some scary framing.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Couple worthy entrants from a little house shopping today.

there is a hot tub up there...









This deck is a dish










Worst roofing AND siding job I have seen in a very very long time


----------



## blacktop

A&E Exteriors said:


> Good lord


2ft oc !!:whistling


----------



## B.D.R.

I saw this in Seattle. I'm guessing this is for was access to the power lines. 
I would not have been the carpenter building it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rio

It held together pretty good as it fell.............


----------



## m1911

B.D.R. said:


> I saw this in Seattle. I'm guessing this is for was access to the power lines.
> I would not have been the carpenter building it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 At least it's a wooden ladder:laughing:


----------



## SectorSecurity

That's because the guy who started to install the metal ladder never showed back up to finish the job


----------



## Unger.const

da franklinator said:


> You know what tile installer? You're right, my scratch coat was the reason the tiles didn't adhere properly. My bad, I'll work on that for the next time you throw me under the bus.


If you look at the back of the tiles the pattern is the same. It's the tile factory's manufacturing groves. And I think Tom is right. He mudded to big of an area with dryer mud and it flashed over. Then he dropped the tiles down.

I'm going to gamble a guess that the guy normally sets rolled vinyl type flooring. You smear the whole room. No need to backbutter the vinyl right. And then drop it all down and clean up. Same thing with tile right? (End sarcasm)

The other day I was setting tile on a job and another contractor who bragged about his tile skills asked me why I put thinset on the floor AND on the back of the tile. My response was "soooooo you don't backbutter your tiles I take it?"........him "what's backbuttering?"


----------



## StrongTower

Right off my local realtor.com











Service Exceeding Expectation


----------



## m1911

StrongTower said:


> Right off my local realtor.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Service Exceeding Expectation


Maybe they're trying to match the orher doors in the house... lol


----------



## JFM constr

i noted the doors were upside down -is there more things i missed?


----------



## Mordekyle

^^^

25% of the bookshelves are supposed to be empty?!?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StrongTower

Doors just made me chuckle...didn't look much past them


Service Exceeding Expectation


----------



## SectorSecurity

At least both doors are upside down, it could be worse, maybe rhey like the look of them that way


----------



## A&E Exteriors

It is getting in the house....ya think?!


----------



## m1911

gbruzze1 said:


> Then do the right thing and put it out front with a "FREE" sign on it
> 
> 
> Gary


I won't work... you have to write "FOR SALE $25"... then someone will steal it...


----------



## Fouthgeneration

Couldn't You just write Government "whatever" or Obama- "stuff"...:thumbsup:


----------



## NYgutterguy

Some wavy azz fascia on this one we did this morning . Still can't believe we got gutter bend like this.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J L

NYgutterguy said:


> Some wavy azz fascia on this one we did this morning . Still can't believe we got gutter bend like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Anybody can run a straight gutter but it takes a real pro to curve one like that.


----------



## slowsol

Man, you bent it like beckham


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

J L said:


> Anybody can run a straight gutter but it takes a real pro to curve one like that.


Just takes lots of screws. :laughing:


----------



## heavy_d

NYgutterguy said:


> Some wavy azz fascia on this one we did this morning . Still can't believe we got gutter bend like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Holy Jesus that is one crazy fascia.


----------



## NYgutterguy

heavy_d said:


> Holy Jesus that is one crazy fascia.




Other end wasn't quite as bad


----------



## Easy Gibson

You at least let them know that their house was collapsing though, right?


----------



## NYgutterguy

HardGibson said:


> You at least let them know that their house was collapsing though, right?




He was well aware. Even said he had some tension cables in the attic lol . For sale too


----------



## Easy Gibson

Gutters should close the deal. hah


----------



## NYgutterguy

HardGibson said:


> Gutters should close the deal. hah




Guess would have been slightly harder to dump with the gutter and half the soffit falling off


----------



## 91782

heavy_d said:


> Holy Jesus that is one crazy fascia.


The exact same words popped outta my mouth.


----------



## blacktop

.....


----------



## JFM constr

I hate it when the walls come out wrong .
I like sitting here and laughing it more then having to be there to deal with it .


----------



## META

I guess 2" does matter..


----------



## blacktop

meta said:


> i guess 2" does matter..


2 1/4


----------



## m1911

blacktop said:


> 2 1/4


Damn fools.


----------



## hdavis

Better than 47 5/8. Gimmee a rip with a clean break any day...


----------



## META

blacktop said:


> 2 1/4


As a framer, I'd say that's not acceptable..but I wonder how the foundation is.


----------



## blacktop

META said:


> As a framer, I'd say that's not acceptable..but I wonder how the foundation is.


Who cares! :whistling


----------



## META

blacktop said:


> Who cares! :whistling


Just saying if the foundation was really bad, the framers didn't have many options..nor do you.


----------



## Easy Gibson

Whoa hey now, you didn't show us your tape on the first board you put up.

Hanging these poor framers out to dry....


----------



## m1911

META said:


> As a framer, I'd say that's not acceptable..but I wonder how the foundation is.


Carpeting takes care of that...


----------



## gbruzze1

m1911 said:


> Carpeting takes care of that...




That's what she said?


Gary


----------



## m1911

gbruzze1 said:


> That's what she said?
> 
> 
> Gary


No I think she said, " no carpet, I took care of that..."
:laughing:


----------



## blacktop

HardGibson said:


> Whoa hey now, you didn't show us your tape on the first board you put up.
> 
> Hanging these poor framers out to dry....


My first run was on the outside wall. And it was flat to the wall.


----------



## m1911

blacktop said:


> My first run was on the outside wall. And it was flat to the wall.


It's not that tapered Chinese drywall is it?


----------



## antonioooooooo

2-1/4"? That's terrible. I get annoyed when I have more than an 1/8th difference. The sheets I've been getting are tight half way up the sheet, and open up near the top and bottom. Like its cut on a curve from the factory...


----------



## SectorSecurity

I guess when you run short you just buy what ever is on sale at home depot.

I won't name the company who did this.


----------



## heavy_d

SectorSecurity said:


> I guess when you run short you just buy what ever is on sale at home depot.
> 
> I won't name the company who did this.


You know, it kinda looks the same but covered in grout haze.


----------



## SectorSecurity

The original tiles have a pattern to them these ones are just solid color.

Prime example of how it's easier to return a few unused boxes of material then try and find extra at the last minute.

Ask me how I know I have several boxes of tile sitting in my house because I bought just enough then made some changes and now I don't have enough tile and can't find the same tile anywhere without having to drive like 6 hours to get it


----------



## onmywayup

I am so pro a law permanently stopping the manufacturers of all tile everywhere from ever changing their available designs ever again. Yes, this is from a died-in-the-wool, Atlas-Shrugged-is-my-bible libertarian. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## blacktop

.....:whistling


----------



## Calidecks

blacktop said:


> .....:whistling


They should've used quarter inch paint.


----------



## Mordekyle

Maybe fill it in with lead paint?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blacktop

Californiadecks said:


> They should've used quarter inch paint.





Mordekyle said:


> Maybe fill it in with lead paint?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's vinyl boys!! Paint can't fix that chit!!!:laughing:


----------



## Mordekyle

Joint compound then?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blacktop

Mordekyle said:


> Joint compound then?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm doing a little mud framing inside!!:whistling


----------



## TheGrizz

blacktop said:


> .....:whistling




Don't you know those vinyl post caps are structurally rated?


----------



## Leo G

I don't necessarily see much wrong with that. But without looking into the bed to see how the ladder is stabilized it's hard to comment.

I'm pretty sure the truck is about as stable as the land is as long as the truck is parked. I put a 12' step ladder on two of my benches to reach my lights to change the bulbs. I use a shorter ladder to get on the bench and then climb up the taller ladder. I have no fear that anything will move on me.


----------



## PatChap

SectorSecurity said:


> One way to get it done....


Once watched a guy swap out a downpipe on a tall house by putting his 40' ladder on the tailgate of his truck. Had a cap on, so he couldn't put it right in the bed for maximum safety. Didn't see anything on the news about it, so I guess he made it.


----------



## BucketofSteam

Looks to me like the opposite side of the truck box is supporting the ladder.

Probably allot safer than what most staging or ladders are set up on now.


----------



## Tinstaafl

Bah.


----------



## m1911

Tinstaafl said:


> Bah.


That's crazy chit... not worth a broken neck...


----------



## Tinstaafl

m1911 said:


> That's crazy chit... not worth a broken neck...


No necks were broken.

It's called "field expediency." :thumbsup:


----------



## JFM constr

i do not see the problem with the ladder pictures either . in my thinking i admire those who come up with ways to get the job done . kinda why i follow this thred ,i want to learn .seeing what others did to do a job ,what works what doesn't.oh and for the now and again chuckle . I appreciate all those who post valuable lessons .


----------



## Jay hole

I did an extension ladder in the back of a truck once to get the few extra feet of height. It worked fine, until I told my helper to make sure he takes the ladder down before driving the truck away from the house...he forgot the last part, and believe it or not the ladder just bounced off the second story window and fell to the ground!


----------



## A&E Exteriors

SectorSecurity said:


> The original tiles have a pattern to them these ones are just solid color.
> 
> Prime example of how it's easier to return a few unused boxes of material then try and find extra at the last minute.
> 
> Ask me how I know I have several boxes of tile sitting in my house because I bought just enough then made some changes and now I don't have enough tile and can't find the same tile anywhere without having to drive like 6 hours to get it


Have it shipped


----------



## m1911

Tinstaafl said:


> No necks were broken.
> 
> It's called "field expediency." :thumbsup:


It's called pushing your luck, and eventually your luck will run out and you'll end up :wheelchair:


----------



## blacktop

....


----------



## overanalyze

Ceramic directly applied on old linoleum, directly applied to the bc plywood.


----------



## META

It's the original hard surfaced floating floor! 
..."Jots down notes for future reference".


----------



## SectorSecurity

Why bother ripping it out just add another layer a nice bamboo or something should go well, you can call the rest the sub floor


----------



## rblakes1

I'm sure the tile installer checked everything and followed the guidelines
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...ts.pdf&usg=AFQjCNEjRUTRh1BSkNwj821y7Rb48VIWYQ

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Diamond D.

Diamond D. said:


> Really, It's not like there is a whole wall of cleaning products and paper towels across the* isle* either... :no:
> I guess it's not in any ones job description. Come to think of it, I don't recall ever seeing a janitor in the place, other than the guy riding the zamboni.
> 
> D.


Now that's pretty shameful right there, mistyped the A and now it's too late to edit. :blush:

D.

At least we know the culprit on this one. :whistling


----------



## TNTRenovate

overanalyze said:


> Ceramic directly applied on old linoleum, directly applied to the bc plywood.


As long as it wasn't perimeter glued, clean and is was solid there is nothing wrong with that. It's a perfectly acceptable installation method. I would use EcoPrim Grip over the linoleum or Kerabond/Keralastic but even then a good modified thinset would stick to it.

Looks like they definitely had a coverage issue. They obviously didn't key in the mortar. Looks like they troweled the tile and the floor in perp directions thus leaving air pockets and inadequate coverage.

Here's a tile over vinyl flooring. It's landing me a $150-200K office remodel.


----------



## overanalyze

I know if done right it can be acceptable, but this was not...nor was the vinyl install...which made demo a breeze!


----------



## aaron_a

Maybe he had his helper start on one side of the room?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m1911

aaron_a said:


> Maybe he had his helper start on one side of the room?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What the hell is that? :blink:


----------



## KAP

aaron_a said:


> Maybe he had his helper start on one side of the room?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's definitely some *"end of the week, screw this I'm going home" *stuff... :laughing:


----------



## aaron_a

m1911 said:


> What the hell is that? :blink:




Upside down crown meeting poorly painted not upside down crown

In the Hilton hotel in Hyannis mass 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m1911

aaron_a said:


> Upside down crown meeting poorly painted not upside down crown
> 
> In the Hilton hotel in Hyannis mass
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He could have at least turned that 6" splice upside down :laughing:


----------



## onmywayup

That is just a royal cluster f"$k right there. Thanks for posting. In a hotel, no less. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Spencer

aaron_a said:


> Maybe he had his helper start on one side of the room?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




One of the best I've seen right there.


----------



## 91782

And what really scalds everyone's arse - is not only did the hack carpy get paid, so did the hack painters, the hack grid ceiling hangers, and the hack drywallers.

*Wall to wall hackery.

AND THEY ALL GOT PAID*


----------



## m1911

"Wall to wall hackery." :lol:


----------



## aaron_a

SmallTownGuy said:


> And what really scalds everyone's arse - is not only did the hack carpy get paid, so did the hack painters, the hack grid ceiling hangers, and the hack drywallers.
> 
> 
> 
> *Wall to wall hackery.
> 
> 
> 
> AND THEY ALL GOT PAID*


*



I forgot to get a picture of the hack tile work too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk*


----------



## aaron_a

m1911 said:


> He could have at least turned that 6" splice upside down :laughing:




But then his cope wouldn't have lined up....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m1911

aaron_a said:


> But then his cope wouldn't have lined up....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


By "cope" you mean butt joints and caulk...


----------



## handreasonx

I found most of the information you shared useful, Thank you!


----------



## BucketofSteam

SmallTownGuy said:


> And what really scalds everyone's arse - is not only did the hack carpy get paid, so did the hack painters, the hack grid ceiling hangers, and the hack drywallers.
> 
> *Wall to wall hackery.
> 
> AND THEY ALL GOT PAID*


*I'm going to take a guess and say that it was probably all the same guy.*


----------



## aaron_a

Today's entry 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SectorSecurity

That's what happens when you hire the painter who claims they can do everything.

Do they at least offer half decent room rates? Or did they pay through the nose for that crap?


----------



## blacktop

When the homeowner builds his own home. :whistling


----------



## blacktop

That's just a few pics ..I got more! :whistling


----------



## aaron_a

blacktop said:


> When the homeowner builds his own home. :whistling




Man, I bet he saved a BUNCH of money


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blacktop

aaron_a said:


> Man, I bet he saved a BUNCH of money
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sad thing Is.....He did!


----------



## 91782

aaron_a said:


> Today's entry
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The roofer used WTF brand flashing - it's the latest thing. :whistling
Probably used that new WTF brand invisible roof sealant too. :thumbsup:


----------



## PCI

Another end of the week/job. Good enough for the women I go out with.


----------



## slowsol

Had some theft on one of our job sites. They caught the guy on camera.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 91782

blacktop said:


> When the homeowner builds his own home. :whistling


I take it then, that there's no insulation inspections in your part of the world?!


----------



## blacktop

SmallTownGuy said:


> I take it then, that there's no insulation inspections in your part of the world?!


The inspector knows I'll take care of It! :whistling


----------



## blacktop

PCI said:


> Another end of the week/job. Good enough for the women I go out with.


How old is the house? That looks like lumber movement ..Solid header did a little twist?


----------



## hdavis

blacktop said:


> That's just a few pics ..I got more! :whistling


You hangers want everything perfect.:laughing:


----------



## blacktop

hdavis said:


> You hangers want everything perfect.:laughing:


Shhh!! No one will ever know!!! :whistling


----------



## SectorSecurity

Man he must have really wanted that ladder. That's dedication right there


----------



## J L

SectorSecurity said:


> Man he must have really wanted that ladder. That's dedication right there


No joke. He borderline earned it :laughing:


----------



## blacktop

slowsol said:


> Had some theft on one of our job sites. They caught the guy on camera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If I was a cop and saw that . My first thought would be...Yep! He stole It!! :laughing:


----------



## SectorSecurity

I mean at least rent a U-Haul for 30$


----------



## aaron_a

SectorSecurity said:


> I mean at least rent a U-Haul for 30$




Might as well just buy a ladder off Craigslist at that point 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PCI

House is only 6 yrs old. The casing on the left, pictured, is too tall, no too much proud. They cut both legs the same and figure to hell with it, it should have worked.


----------



## PCI

The thief only got half the ladder and probably screwed up his car. 

Probably stolen, too.


----------



## Easy Gibson

That's so much effort to steal something you can buy used for $100. 
If you find the right estate sale, you could probably get it for $50.

Damn. People are something else.


----------



## m1911

SectorSecurity said:


> I mean at least rent a U-Haul for 30$


But that'll cut into his profit margin... he was going to sell it on craigslist for 40. :laughing:


----------



## slowsol

When he got caught he had stolen a bunch of historic bricks and a lawn mower. The lawn mower was hanging out the back of that car. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## handreasonx

Some of the picture just left me on awe.
it will make you think that did anybody saw that? or will they?


----------



## rblakes1

You guys act like you've never needed half an extension ladder in the middle of the night before lol

Maybe he was trying to get a Pokémon

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Bush

On a new house am working on. Think it is going to leak?:laughing: So I will probably have to make some kind of flashing to seal it up now.


----------



## aptpupil

Not a great pic because they're still working on it... Guys next to my job today are building a deck. They dug down a whopping 12" to bury their posts in half a bag of concrete; no post bases. They're using finish nails attach the 2x4s to the posts. Using ramsets to attach the 2x6 to the stucco (no breathing room between wood and wall). Not treating any of their end cuts. And they keep staging materials right where they're working. Worst thing is that their inefficiency is causing me to lose productivity because I can't stop gawking.
I'm thinking it'll look good long enough to collect the check, though


----------



## BucketofSteam

Randy Bush said:


> On a new house am working on. Think it is going to leak?:laughing: So I will probably have to make some kind of flashing to seal it up now.


Nah it will be fine, after all there's plenty of space for the air to get in to dry the wood.

You know I'm being sarcastic right?


----------



## aaron_a

aptpupil said:


> Not a great pic because they're still working on it... Guys next to my job today are building a deck. They dug down a whopping 12" to bury their posts in half a bag of concrete; no post bases. They're using finish nails attach the 2x4s to the posts. Using ramsets to attach the 2x6 to the stucco (no breathing room between wood and wall). Not treating any of their end cuts. And they keep staging materials right where they're working. Worst thing is that their inefficiency is causing me to lose productivity because I can't stop gawking.
> I'm thinking it'll look good long enough to collect the check, though




At least they won't die when it fails 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morning Wood

Randy Bush said:


> On a new house am working on. Think it is going to leak?:laughing: So I will probably have to make some kind of flashing to seal it up now.




Beautiful job on that drip edge and fascia though.


----------



## NYgutterguy

Randy Bush said:


> On a new house am working on. Think it is going to leak?:laughing: So I will probably have to make some kind of flashing to seal it up now.




You know the deal. "The siding guy will fix it" or " the gutter will hide it" .


----------



## Randy Bush

NYgutterguy said:


> You know the deal. "The siding guy will fix it" or " the gutter will hide it" .


I will clean it up the best I can as I am doing the overhang.

Sent from my LG-V410 using Tapatalk


----------



## m1911

Randy Bush said:


> On a new house am working on. Think it is going to leak?:laughing: So I will probably have to make some kind of flashing to seal it up now.


Fill it with can of foam... :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## MN_general

aaron_a said:


> Maybe he had his helper start on one side of the room?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Hahaha why not fix it, no matter how many lin ft were already installed! :/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Bush

Randy Bush said:


> I will clean it up the best I can as I am doing the overhang.
> 
> Sent from my LG-V410 using Tapatalk


Fix , Would of liked it to look nicer ,but sometimes only so much you can do to a sows ear to make it look pretty.


----------



## META

I know you didn't fill that crack with caulk, but this reminded me, a little caulk makes a roofer what he ain't.....lol.


----------



## Unger.const

SectorSecurity said:


> That's what happens when you hire the painter who claims they can do everything.
> 
> Do they at least offer half decent room rates? Or did they pay through the nose for that crap?


I just was called in where a painter was trying more then he should. Tile shower system and drop in tub butted up against wall. The homeowner half way in asked him to atleast use some red guard. He begrudgingly used some. He still had no clue how it all worked. Some of these are when I was tearing it apart.

2x4 on top of curb vinyl .
No waterproofing on shortwall
No preslope under liner. Foot square hole under liner. 
How was he going to tile down to the side of the tub contours?


----------



## 91782

Randy Bush said:


> Fix , Would of liked it to look nicer ,but sometimes only so much you can do to a sows ear to make it look pretty.


:thumbsup: Pigeons will have to find someplace else to nest.


----------



## Sunset Designs

Went to my buddy's house for some beers and saw he "tried" to install a window unit. It was like a car crash, I just couldn't look away......


----------



## m1911

Sunset Designs said:


> Went to my buddy's house for some beers and saw he "tried" to install a window unit. It was like a car crash, I just couldn't look away......


Isn't that a pretty typical install for "909?" :laughing:


----------



## Leo G

doublehung AC in a casement window?


----------



## Sunset Designs

m1911 said:


> Isn't that a pretty typical install for "909?" :laughing:


Pretty much, but what kills me is its the second story and his two boys 9 & 7 share the room. He used to park his truck under that window in the driveway, but for some weird reason he doesn't anymore.......


----------



## Tom Struble

Randy Bush said:


> Fix , Would of liked it to look nicer ,but sometimes only so much you can do to a sows ear to make it look pretty.


steel siding Randy?


----------



## Randy Bush

Tom Struble said:


> steel siding Randy?


Nope the builder likes to use Hardi which I don't install, guy that did put the siding on did a really poor job. Nails sticking out on the trim , poor fit, really wavy on some walls. I only do soffit and metal cap work for this builder.


----------



## Leo G

Well, wavy on some walls isn't exactly the installers fault (all the time), now is it?


----------



## slowsol

Fiber cement is not very forgiving on wavy framing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Bush

Leo G said:


> Well, wavy on some walls isn't exactly the installers fault (all the time), now is it?


No it is not , lots of times it falls back on poor lumber and the framer. But there are ways to take a lot of it out too.


----------



## Leo G

That's what I was saying.  Why would it be the siders job to fix the framers crappy job. I'm about 99 44/100th percent sure they didn't price that in.


----------



## Randy Bush

Leo G said:


> That's what I was saying. Why would it be the siders job to fix the framers crappy job. I'm about 99 44/100th percent sure they didn't price that in.


This sider also has done a lot of the framing on the same house.  Been an on going problem. Most of it has to do with a don't care additude , next guy can fix it. Hear he will not be doing anymore houses for this builder.


----------



## gbruzze1

Leo G said:


> That's what I was saying. Why would it be the siders job to fix the framers crappy job. I'm about 99 44/100th percent sure they didn't price that in.




You're confusing me here. Can you please convert your sureness into metric do I can better understand?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom Struble

i don't charge for extra waves..:no:


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

This was what the front door of the house I was working on look like at 3 today. I think it's a little much. 










builddaley.com


----------



## rblakes1

Stunt Carpenter said:


> This was what the front door of the house I was working on look like at 3 today. I think it's a little much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> builddaley.com


I wonder if they wear Utili-kilts

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## aptpupil

Customer bought medicine cabinet from you know where, brand new. Mirrors on the doors take off 15lbs, so at least that's something :laughing: .


----------



## aptpupil

...


----------



## Leo G

Thinning mirrors.


----------



## heavy_d

I've seen those guys canvassing in a neighbourhood I was working in. It actually was a guy wearing a kilt.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

I think they wear kilts all the time. Part of the uniform I guess 


builddaley.com


----------



## barbourman04

I wish I took a picture but I'll describe it. My customer just had 3k Sq ft of unfinished hickory hardwood installed. The finish guys came in and sanded it down but from what I'm guessing only sanded it with 80 grit and didn't change. Stained and cleared 3 coats. The entire floor is now covered in dark circles..... they are coming back on Friday to start striping it.... how in the hell don't you catch that when you start staining? This is an 8k Sq ft house....and the company that did is highly recommended.... it's almost sickining. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## PCI

I had a local company sand some maple floors and refinish. We'll known company. My brother's house. He came home to the two A Holes working on the floor sander on his granite center island. 

I was chipped. He was pissed. I was pissed. Company wouldn't do anything. 

I didn't pay. I sued him and my brother sued him. After 14mo, he paid damages, my damages and waived all fees. Damned embarrassing. 

I hired another company to redo the floors. They were happy.


----------



## barbourman04

Is it all flooring guys? Lol. I know there are a few good ones out there but damn... I'm trimming this house out. Cabinets just came today and needed to be set by tomorrow because appliances come on friday...well...that was the plan.... now everything is going be be set back a week. I already stained and cleared the hickory treads and risers to match the floor. I'm worried that the floor will change colors after they sand and re-stain. I guess I'll just back charge them when I end up having to sand down the treads and risers and re-doing them.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Ya, sometimes you gotta wonder what goes on inside a flooring guys head.


----------



## barbourman04

Oh I didn't even mention the stain on the walls.... custom plaster. Yes plaster walls in a new house covered in stain. And every wall was covered 8 ft high in dust. I always use an air scrubber. And I'm a small owner/operator. No employees. This is a big company....just shameful. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## META

PCI said:


> I had a local company sand some maple floors and refinish. We'll known company. My brother's house. He came home to the two A Holes working on the floor sander on his granite center island.
> 
> I was chipped. He was pissed. I was pissed. Company wouldn't do anything.
> 
> I didn't pay. I sued him and my brother sued him. After 14mo, he paid damages, my damages and waived all fees. Damned embarrassing.
> 
> I hired another company to redo the floors. They were happy.


I'd come unglued if I saw that on my or a customer's counters, absolutely asinine and unprofessional.


----------



## aptpupil

Place going on the market...


----------



## Leo G

Must have been his last stick. It won't show much LOL


----------



## aaron_a

Yes, that'll do nicely 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## madrina

Nice job on the valley. That's top notch work.


----------



## BucketofSteam

madrina said:


> Nice job on the valley. That's top notch work.


Would be able to fill us in as to exactly what is wrong with the valley?

Looks like every valley that every contractor around here who doesn't work on the coast does.


----------



## Calidecks

BucketofSteam said:


> Would be able to fill us in as to exactly what is wrong with the valley?
> 
> Looks like every valley that every contractor around here who doesn't work on the coast does.


Didn't she say nice job?
:laughing:


----------



## BucketofSteam

Californiadecks said:


> Didn't she say nice job?
> :laughing:


Last I checked this was the wall of shame thread not the wall of fame.


----------



## nesc39

Krok said:


> Professional. He did hit then nailing lines.




I don't see any nails. Just a huge hole where the drain used to be


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nesc39

Stunt Carpenter said:


> This garage was started in June.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> builddaley.com




I like how he flashes under the window but not above


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan_Watson

This will make up for Madrina's post.


----------



## Tom M

madrina said:


> Nice job on the valley. That's top notch work.


I can tell you first hand that not Top Notch's work 

However that was a technique I think Tamko was pushing at one point. I remember referring to it as a tamko valley


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

I thought with out a valley metal the shingles were to be weaved??
I'm no roofer tho:blink:


----------



## Anthill

it looks like there is a starter course run up the valley. ???


----------



## PatChap

Anthill said:


> it looks like there is a starter course run up the valley. ???


We call them bleeder or western valleys. Look around youll see lots of them. Very efficient and clean method. No knife marks on the steel, straight as can be. I have a couple thousand feet of them installed with no issues.


----------



## Stano

Anthill said:


> it looks like there is a starter course run up the valley. ???




Very common around here. No cutting in the valleys and no pointed shingles tips on the under layer to catch water and cause horizontal running/leaks. Although, I always cut that corner off, but some didn't. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krok

nesc39 said:


> I don't see any nails. Just a huge hole where the drain used to be


the nailing lines in the liner. Can't tell but looks like he used screws with a washer to help hold it down, but his accuracy on following those lines appears to be dead on.


----------



## onmywayup

Pulled off a light fixture to remove this mirror from a bathroom. 

No box, no bracket. Huge amount of extra Romex jammed into the stud cavity, light fixture was literally glued to the mirror to hold it up. 








Some's basterds, some's ain't, and that's the score


----------



## Bedfordboy116

In a house we are doing an addition/renovation in. Someone at some point closed off part of the old master bath and left the cast iron tub.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

The real shameful part of the pictures my brother posted is what they did directly underneath the cast iron tub.


----------



## aptpupil

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> The real shameful part of the pictures my brother posted is what they did directly underneath the cast iron tub.


Ho Lee Fuk


----------



## rblakes1

Looks like what I found when we did a bathroom reno a few years ago. They had sears renovate a couple decades prior and the plumber had done the same thing.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## hdavis

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> The real shameful part of the pictures my brother posted is what they did directly underneath the cast iron tub.


Man, I have to get some pictures and put them up...


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

hdavis said:


> Man, I have to get some pictures and put them up...




Of similar things? Or that was my reaction to seeing this?


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

Builders Inc. said:


> That's cool! Yep I did that with two homes in five years. The first five years my wife and I were married. We're still married so guess she's a keeper. That stuff can be stressful when it's on your own dime. Welcome to CT.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My wife and I have our 5 year anniversary coming up at the end of the month. We will be signing a contract on our third house early next week and closing early October if all goes well.

It takes a special woman to put up with us doesn't it? :thumbsup:


----------



## Builders Inc.

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> My wife and I have our 5 year anniversary coming up at the end of the month. We will be signing a contract on our third house early next week and closing early October if all goes well.
> 
> 
> 
> It takes a special woman to put up with us doesn't it? :thumbsup:




Yeah no doubt. The first house we looked at she cringed. I was like. ITS PERFECT! Diamond in the rough. Lol. She now has a steady to do list and wants to borrow my trim guns and sanders doing craft projects after I introduced her to the real life version of hgtv. #wholenewrespectforguyslikeus


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NJGC

baerconstructio said:


> Got hired to sheathe a roof since framers didn't have equipment to get up there. Most of it isn't really bad, but other spots certainly aren't straight. Then there's this picture taken from the peak of roof looking at a dormer within a few inches of another overhang.


Wtf kinda framers don't have equipment to sheathe a roof?!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Bedfordboy116

It's our own version of Fixer Upper. Except once it's finished, we move into a new crap hole and start over again lol


----------



## Bedfordboy116

Builders Inc. said:


> That's cool! Yep I did that with two homes in five years. The first five years my wife and I were married. We're still married so guess she's a keeper. That stuff can be stressful when it's on your own dime. Welcome to CT.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I've been on here a bit here and there. Trying to step it up though. I just don't have time to stay up all hours of the night browsing like my brother. I'm getting too old to be burning the midnight oil.


----------



## EricBrancard

Bedfordboy116 said:


> I've been on here a bit here and there. Trying to step it up though. I just don't have time to stay up all hours of the night browsing like my brother. I'm getting too old to be burning the midnight oil.


That's ok. No one should really be spending as much time here as us regulars :laughing:


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

EricBrancard said:


> That's ok. No one should really be spending as much time here as us regulars :laughing:


I've matured a little. I usually go to bed by 11:30 or so now a days instead of 12:30 or 1:00. :thumbup:


----------



## baerconstructio

NJGC said:


> Wtf kinda framers don't have equipment to sheathe a roof?!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Couple of guys with step ladders, nail guns and a few saws. I have to hand it to these guys though. Most complicated set of trusses I've ever seen put up with nothing but ladders and brute force.


----------



## EricBrancard

baerconstructio said:


> Couple of guys with step ladders, nail guns and a few saws. I have to hand it to these guys though. Most complicated set of trusses I've ever seen put up with nothing but ladders and brute force.


I guess they shoot to keep overhead as low as possible.


----------



## Leo G

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> My wife and I have our 5 year anniversary coming up at the end of the month. We will be signing a contract on our third house early next week and closing early October if all goes well.
> 
> It takes a special woman to put up with us doesn't it? :thumbsup:


5 years... Isn't that cute. :laughing:


----------



## SectorSecurity

Do you live in the house for a period of time to avoid capital gains or is there another reason just curious


----------



## saconcrere

Ouch. Yeah, that is an atrocious ledger board job. I have seen some bad work in my years of work too. It's like the contractors are in a rush and aren't even thinking about the customer.


----------



## Bedfordboy116

SectorSecurity said:


> Do you live in the house for a period of time to avoid capital gains or is there another reason just curious




That's a big part. But it's also kind of a side job that do when you have time over the course of a couple years, and then get the paycheck when the house sells.


----------



## blacktop

Leo G said:


> 5 years... Isn't that cute. :laughing:


Damn !!! They just met!! :laughing:


----------



## Builders Inc.

Har har Blacktop and Leo. Some guys don't settle down till we've ran out wild streak out. Mine was at 30. Not sure bout Xtrememtnbiker. 

Some of us don't get hitched at 16. lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Got married at 24. Got 30 years behind us.


----------



## Diamond D.

40 for me, not sure then, I had totally run out my wild streak, but 20 years proves I had.

Dreams don't count, do they? :shifty:

D.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

SectorSecurity said:


> Do you live in the house for a period of time to avoid capital gains or is there another reason just curious


It pretty much works out that way without it being a huge goal. But yeah, that's the reason. When you've got to renovate a kitchen, a few bathrooms, update the rest of the house, maybe new windows, either paint or do vinyl siding (I've gotten lucky, my first two houses were brick) and doing all this on nights and weekends and still having family being the first priority, yeah, it takes a couple years.



Builders Inc. said:


> Har har Blacktop and Leo. Some guys don't settle down till we've ran out wild streak out. Mine was at 30. Not sure bout Xtrememtnbiker.
> 
> Some of us don't get hitched at 16. lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I guess I'll settle down in a spot when I get tired of moving the shop every two years. Might not take long. I also want a shop like Pinwheel's so that will take settling down as well.

I got hitched at 20. First kid was born 2 days before my 21st birthday.


----------



## SectorSecurity

I know this mess has probably been around for like 20+ years but come on.

For the second one a proper rca compression connector is probably cheaper than using an adapter, nothing wrong with it just annoys me


----------



## Easy Gibson

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> My wife and I have our 5 year anniversary coming up at the end of the month. We will be signing a contract on our third house early next week and closing early October if all goes well.
> 
> It takes a special woman to put up with us doesn't it? :thumbsup:


In case you were wondering, the 5 year anniversary is the Wood Anniversary.

I'll let you supply your own innuendo here.


----------



## Leo G

Did you give her wood, or the other way around?


----------



## META

Married at 23, 16 years this Nov. Man time goes by fast.


----------



## Builders Inc.

Easy Gibson said:


> In case you were wondering, the 5 year anniversary is the Wood Anniversary.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll let you supply your own innuendo here.




Aahahahah Easy! Yep I remember that one last year. Ended up new furniture in the house. Next is candy and iron.. Hmm. Other than some crappy Russel Stovers, anyone got some better ideas? I don't want my anniversary gift this year to end up on the wall of shame!!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mort

My next one is tin/aluminum or diamond jewelry. I think I'll be feeling traditional when the time comes.

BTW, dude, charge your phone.


----------



## madrina

I haven't met a man yet that could tame me... I think I was just born to be wild. Yuk yuk yuk. 

honestly tho, I don't know how people still like each other after 5, 10, 20 years. It is very strange to me. I'm usually sick to death of someone after 5 minutes. 

I don't ever wish I had a significant other around. I am a defective person I think.


----------



## mtb

I don't know if it is quite wall of shame material but I found a surprising number of drywall scraps hidden in the walls on a kitchen I was redoing last month. 

Didn't take any pictures but there had to be a couple sheats in the small section of wall I opened up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frank Castle

mtb said:


> I don't know if it is quite wall of shame material but I found a surprising number of drywall scraps hidden in the walls on a kitchen I was redoing last month.
> 
> Didn't take any pictures but there had to be a couple sheats in the small section of wall I opened up.


That's one way to get rid of scrap and debris.:no:


----------



## SectorSecurity

I'm all for letting the piece from an outlet opening fall into the wall, but if it's crammed into each stud bay 2 ft high that's someone that realized the dump charges by weight


----------



## Leo G

madrina said:


> I haven't met a man yet that could tame me... I think I was just born to be wild. Yuk yuk yuk.
> 
> honestly tho, I don't know how people still like each other after 5, 10, 20 years. It is very strange to me. I'm usually sick to death of someone after 5 minutes.
> 
> I don't ever wish I had a significant other around. I am a defective person I think.


That's very sad. You just haven't met the right person yet then.:sad:


----------



## mtb

It was definitely intensional, and we don't even have to pay dump fees out here, unless you want to be really honest.
...just lazy...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KAP

madrina said:


> I haven't met a man yet that could tame me... I think I was just born to be wild. Yuk yuk yuk.
> 
> honestly tho, I don't know how people still like each other after 5, 10, 20 years. It is very strange to me. I'm usually sick to death of someone after 5 minutes.
> 
> I don't ever wish I had a significant other around. I am a defective person I think.


Depends on what you mean by wild... :whistling :laughing:






The world is full of people who thought they didn't want someone around... until they hit that point in life where they did...


----------



## SectorSecurity

What happened didn't have fun with inner at the amusement park?


----------



## hdavis

SectorSecurity said:


> I'm all for letting the piece from an outlet opening fall into the wall, but if it's crammed into each stud bay 2 ft high that's someone that realized the dump charges by weight


Or they didn't want to haul the scraps down 3 stories.


----------



## hdavis

SectorSecurity said:


> What happened didn't have fun with inner at the amusement park?


She had a blast - he kept changing his shirt and using a different name, so he cheated the 5 minute rule.


----------



## hdavis

Leo G said:


> That's very sad. You just haven't met the right person yet then.:sad:


First the right couch, then the right person...


----------



## CarpenterSFO

Builders Inc. said:


> Aahahahah Easy! Yep I remember that one last year. Ended up new furniture in the house. Next is candy and iron.. Hmm. Other than some crappy Russel Stovers, anyone got some better ideas? I don't want my anniversary gift this year to end up on the wall of shame!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They forgot the 21st, known as the "Today is our anniversary?" Anniversary.


----------



## blacktop

madrina said:


> I haven't met a man yet that could tame me... I think I was just born to be wild. Yuk yuk yuk.
> 
> honestly tho, I don't know how people still like each other after 5, 10, 20 years. It is very strange to me. I'm usually sick to death of someone after 5 minutes.
> 
> I don't ever wish I had a significant other around. I am a defective person I think.


I've been with my wife for 23 years. I don't think she really likes me all that much. She's just a very tolerable person.


----------



## blacktop

mtb said:


> I don't know if it is quite wall of shame material but I found a surprising number of drywall scraps hidden in the walls on a kitchen I was redoing last month.
> 
> Didn't take any pictures but there had to be a couple sheats in the small section of wall I opened up.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Insulation.


----------



## blacktop

Builders Inc. said:


> Aahahahah Easy! Yep I remember that one last year. Ended up new furniture in the house. Next is candy and iron.. Hmm. Other than some crappy Russel Stovers, anyone got some better ideas? I don't want my anniversary gift this year to end up on the wall of shame!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have never bought my wife an anniversary present . Ever! I tell her if we make it to 50 years. I might get you something .


----------



## Frank Castle

This....


blacktop said:


> I have never bought my wife an anniversary present . Ever! I tell her if we make it to 50 years. I might get you something .


...might have something to do with this.


blacktop said:


> I've been with my wife for 23 years. I don't think she really likes me all that much. She's just a very tolerable person.


----------



## madrina

Leo G said:


> That's very sad. You just haven't met the right person yet then.:sad:


Yeah it probably is a lot sadder to other people than it is to me tho, because I don't know what I'm missing. I should probably screen the applicants a little better and quit wasting time with people who are not worthy. 

well on second thought, I had that kind of good healthy eternal love with helicopter guy... it was great, it really was. I felt, complete.. But God had other plans so.. here I sit on the wall of shame. Just me and my impassivity.


----------



## madrina

KAP said:


> Depends on what you mean by wild... :whistling :laughing:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SXeo65Ogi70​
> The world is full of people who thought they didn't want someone around... until they hit that point in life where they did...


That is really my only fear in life.. I don't care now, but I might care later.


----------



## madrina

SectorSecurity said:


> What happened didn't have fun with inner at the amusement park?


Yeah I had fun but that wasn't a date. It was just two dudes meeting up. Like cali and mm mm who did he meet from here? Two dudes getting some lunch. Or having a beer. It was a welcome to Texas, let me show you the town (from 250 feet in the air going 80 mph) hospitality meeting. 




hdavis said:


> She had a blast - he kept changing his shirt and using a different name, so he cheated the 5 minute rule.



ok. So I was with my kids dad for 8 years and on and off after that for another 5... just saw him over labor day weekend and he was talking about getting back together. 

But here's the deal, once someone lies to me, or does something behind my back and when I confront them, if they don't come clean, it's over. I have no respect for liars. And I refuse to be around people I can't trust. Unfortunately, most men have been conditioned to lie by all the women they have dated. They also know when a woman says tell me the truth and I won't get mad, that 99.9% of the time THAT is a lie. And when someone won't tell the truth, they can't atone for their actions and it can be very hurtful depending on the situation. A heartfelt apology goes a long way and allows for the trust to be repaired, the longer someone holds on to a lie, the more it destroys the relationship and the chance that the trust can be repaired. 
And most guys make the fatal mistake before they really understand that. 




Frank Castle said:


> This....
> 
> 
> ...might have something to do with this.


Beat me to it. Lol


----------



## EricBrancard

mtb said:


> I don't know if it is quite wall of shame material but I found a surprising number of drywall scraps hidden in the walls on a kitchen I was redoing last month.
> 
> Didn't take any pictures but there had to be a couple sheats in the small section of wall I opened up.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've heard about this before. Ive had hangers tell me about the guys who do this so they can make more money when paid by the board.


----------



## Leo G

madrina said:


> Yeah it probably is a lot sadder to other people than it is to me tho, because I don't know what I'm missing. I should probably screen the applicants a little better and quit wasting time with people who are not worthy.
> 
> well on second thought, I had that kind of good healthy eternal love with helicopter guy... it was great, it really was. I felt, complete.. But God had other plans so.. here I sit on the wall of shame. Just me and my impassivity.


Maybe you're just a psychopath and don't realize it. Just have no room in your life for feelings. Not that you're a crazy killing machine or anything.


----------



## hdavis

madrina said:


> But here's the deal, once someone lies to me, or does something behind my back and when I confront them, if they don't come clean, it's over. I have no respect for liars. And I refuse to be around people I can't trust.l


You already know that's very uncommon. My GF is like that. I don't have much of a requirement to trust people.


----------



## hdavis

Leo G said:


> Maybe you're just a psychopath and don't realize it. Just have no room in your life for feelings. Not that you're a crazy killing machine or anything.


Personality can come into it, but it's more usual to be a reaction to some upbringing / life events. Trust issues are one outcome of some of this stuff, attachment disorders can also occur.


----------



## Krok

EricBrancard said:


> Ive had hangers tell me about the guys who do this so they can make more money when paid by the board.


never heard of filling wall cavities, but filling dumpsters is common. Filling cavities might just be easier than scrapping out rooms


----------



## hdavis

Krok said:


> never heard of filling wall cavities, but filling dumpsters is common. Filling cavities might just be easier than scrapping out rooms


All I know is if you try to cut in a new outlet box and the wall has about 6 layers of scrap in it, it's a SOB. It's faster to cut the bay open, take out the scraps, and close it back up.


----------



## Mordekyle

madrina said:


> Yeah it probably is a lot sadder to other people than it is to me tho, because I don't know what I'm missing. I should probably screen the applicants a little better and quit wasting time with people who are not worthy.
> 
> well on second thought, I had that kind of good healthy eternal love with helicopter guy... it was great, it really was. I felt, complete.. But God had other plans so.. here I sit on the wall of shame. Just me and my impassivity.




If we screen customers, who are somewhat important, shouldn't we screen the applicants much more carefully?

Lots of good advice on CT about relationships: 

- screen the applicants

- have a contract with clear expectations

- plan for the unforeseen

- trust your gut

- seek advice

- stay away from cheapskates

- ask for referrals

- be wise with your time, talents, and treasure.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordekyle

Oh yeah, hire for character, train for skill, looks don't matter a whole lot.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Except at Hooters. :w00t:


----------



## Texas Wax

madrina said:


> Yeah it probably is a lot sadder to other people than it is to me tho, because I don't know what I'm missing. I should probably screen the applicants a little better and quit wasting time with people who are not worthy.
> 
> well on second thought, I had that kind of good healthy eternal love with helicopter guy... it was great, it really was. I felt, complete.. But God had other plans so.. here I sit on the wall of shame. Just me and my impassivity.





madrina said:


> That is really my only fear in life.. I don't care now, but I might care later.


:whistling 'A' type personalities in a relationships ... the relationships are made and never just "happen" by themselves for long.

First things first ... You have to be happy with who you are.

Then Happy with who you are, in the relationship.

Relationships, that work well anyway, support and increase who you are. Mutually of course. 

The misery, grief and damage when those criteria aren't met .... Is why you stay happily single searching for a relationship that builds you up.


----------



## VinylHanger

Builders Inc. said:


> Aahahahah Easy! Yep I remember that one last year. Ended up new furniture in the house. Next is candy and iron.. Hmm. Other than some crappy Russel Stovers, anyone got some better ideas? I don't want my anniversary gift this year to end up on the wall of shame!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Candy and iron is easy. A hooker and stirrups.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## NYgutterguy

See something new every day. Guess if you want shutters bad enough 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frank Castle

NYgutterguy said:


> See something new every day. Guess if you want shutters bad enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can't believe that whoever installed those shutters thought that was a good idea.:no:


----------



## hdavis

NYgutterguy said:


> See something new every day. Guess if you want shutters bad enough


Yup, I'd say that's bad enough.:laughing:


----------



## Morning Wood

Shutters on vinyl. Shweeet.


----------



## NYgutterguy

Morning Wood said:


> Shutters on vinyl. Shweeet.




90% of houses are vinyl here with vinyl shutters. Front is really nice brick. Think they're asking 900k lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morning Wood

Call me crazy, but I think that might look better than just a shutter on one side of the window


----------



## Morning Wood

I don't think it's a big deal to open up an account in a dba. It wasn't at my bank when I started out.


----------



## Randy Bush

Morning Wood said:


> I don't think it's a big deal to open up an account in a dba. It wasn't at my bank when I started out.


Here you have to register with the Sec of State before the bank allows you to open a business account.


----------



## madrina

Randy Bush said:


> Here you have to register with the Sec of State before the bank allows you to open a business account.


yes here too. I had to get permission from another company in another state in another venue that had a name similar to mine GO GREEN CHECK CASHING in order to use the name GREENGO CONSTRUCTION. but this douche just opens a dba without a problem?> im going to go open up home depot dba and see how that flies.


----------



## madrina

Leo G said:


> I'm sorry Ma'am, you need to call Roofworkers DBA, I'm Roofworkers LLC. Have a nice day.


I feel bad for these people and if I did that, I'd get even worse of a name. At least by explaining the situation and then going out to help them, I repair what damage he caused me and make a few grand doing it... then i leave smelling like roses and he still looks like crap. Thanks for the business jerk off! (the guy not the homeowner) not to mention, next storm, you know they are calling me. So why not. aside from the 100's of reasons i shouldn't. lol

i make it clear in the contract that i am not being held accountable for any other contractors work and this is not a warranty call.


----------



## KAP

madrina said:


> I feel bad for these people and if I did that, I'd get even worse of a name. At least by explaining the situation and then going out to help them, I repair what damage he caused me and make a few grand doing it... then i leave smelling like roses and he still looks like crap. Thanks for the business jerk off! (the guy not the homeowner) not to mention, next storm, you know they are calling me. So why not. aside from the 100's of reasons i shouldn't. lol
> 
> i make it clear in the contract that i am not being held accountable for any other contractors work and this is not a warranty call.


I was under the impression you were going out to fix it anyway just because he had used your name...

If you're making money doing the repairs, and at the same time protecting your good name, good on you... :clap:









But then, what are you complaining for?... He's is making you money after all... :whistling :laughing:


----------



## JohnSawyer

I once had to remove lattice from the bottom of a Deck project. WHY you ask?? Because my partner did such a good job concealing his joints, he nailed us under the deck with no escape plan. It was kind of like the guy that built an airplane in his basement. lol


----------



## Leo G

madrina said:


> I feel bad for these people and if I did that, I'd get even worse of a name. At least by explaining the situation and then going out to help them, I repair what damage he caused me and make a few grand doing it... then i leave smelling like roses and he still looks like crap. Thanks for the business jerk off! (the guy not the homeowner) not to mention, next storm, you know they are calling me. So why not. aside from the 100's of reasons i shouldn't. lol
> 
> i make it clear in the contract that i am not being held accountable for any other contractors work and this is not a warranty call.


Well, you said warranty work, which implied free fix to me. If you're charging for it and they are happy then I'm good with it. :thumbsup:


----------



## heavy_d

This is how you cantilever right guys?


----------



## Randy Bush

heavy_d said:


> This is how you cantilever right guys?


Well it is probably high tensile strength wood , also that railing provides structural strength. :laughing:


----------



## KAP

heavy_d said:


> This is how you cantilever right guys?


Did you jump up and down on it to test it out?... :whistling :laughing:


----------



## jlhaslip

Throw a knee brace under there and it will be good to go... LOL


----------



## heavy_d

I tore it out. It's just always fun to laugh at homeowners deck building.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

This is why I don't like sliding patio doors. They can cause so much damage if installed wrong 

















Worse part was the deck had to be removed to fix everything. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EricBrancard

Stunt Carpenter said:


> This is why I don't like sliding patio doors. They can cause so much damage if installed wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worse part was the deck had to be removed to fix everything.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No different than any other door installed wrong.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

EricBrancard said:


> No different than any other door installed wrong.




True just most sliders are installed wrong 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlhaslip

Take some pictures of the new install as it proceeds and make a thread on the Forum to show the progress.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

jlhaslip said:


> Take some pictures of the new install as it proceeds and make a thread on the Forum to show the progress.




I was brought it to fix the damage and repair what the mold abatement ripped apart inside. The door is being replaced by a glass company. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Windycity

Garbage product, and s$i&y built homes.....that is falling apart....im sorry but can someone tell me if you lean gently on a exterior brick wall in chicago if it is supposed to flex or not? Dont lean too hard on these because you will fall through! Its a matter if time before the mold issues start


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Windycity

Windycity said:


> Garbage product, and s$i&y built homes.....that is falling apart....im sorry but can someone tell me if you lean gently on a exterior brick wall in chicago if it is supposed to flex or not? Dont lean too hard on these because you will fall through! Its a matter if time before the mold issues start
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I forgot to add that you could literally rip the whole brick wall off with out a single tool


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P42003

You might add the pictures of that Pulte Home to this list:

https://www.consumeraffairs.com/housing/pulte-homes.html


----------



## Windycity

P42003 said:


> You might add the pictures of that Pulte Home to this list:
> 
> https://www.consumeraffairs.com/housing/pulte-homes.html




The quality of these townhouses are so bad that if i were in charge of them i would give everyone a new, free sidewalk to get my name out of there..these were built in the late 90s and they are falling apart... absolute junk

On the flip side maybe I should send them a thank you card for the guaranteed work. I go there 6x a year to fix that junk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcoPollo

This how you build a beam guys, in case you didnt know...
And this wasn't a DIY this is for a not for profit government sponsored organisation. Scary.


----------



## Leo G

That's beautiful :w00t:


----------



## NJGC

Windycity said:


> The quality of these townhouses are so bad that if i were in charge of them i would give everyone a new, free sidewalk to get my name out of there..these were built in the late 90s and they are falling apart... absolute junk
> 
> On the flip side maybe I should send them a thank you card for the guaranteed work. I go there 6x a year to fix that junk
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How else would you do it......??  


MarcoPollo said:


> This how you build a beam guys, in case you didnt know...
> And this wasn't a DIY this is for a not for profit government sponsored organisation. Scary.



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## 91782

MarcoPollo said:


> This how you build a beam guys, in case you didnt know...
> And this wasn't a DIY this is for a not for profit government sponsored organisation. Scary.


I'm thinking you are all set for this weeks winner:thumbsup:


----------



## Calidecks

SmallTownGuy said:


> I'm thinking you are all set for this weeks winner:thumbsup:


Got my vote!


----------



## META

MarcoPollo said:


> This how you build a beam guys, in case you didnt know...
> And this wasn't a DIY this is for a not for profit government sponsored organisation. Scary.


We always just glue those together.


----------



## PCI

They're just interior doors, stack and pack-em. They'll tide just fine.


----------



## Robie

No pictures....

So, today, I'm at a brand spanking new customer's house...lives in a great development and I should get some business from being there.

She's got a list of literally 50 things that she wants done; I'm figuring 4-5 days of work.

She's not home during the day and I have the place to myself.

I meet the lady that lives upstairs...everyone knows I'm going to be there (cul-de-sac watch) and she wants my card...great...cool...I think.

A half hour later, she knocks on the door and wants to know if I know of any place that re-screens window screens.

Why...yes, I do, as a matter of fact. I know a place that does a great job (but it's way too far for her to travel, but I work in the area sometimes 2 days a week)...I'll take care of these for you...no problem.

So, I take the screens, figuring...what a great way to get in with this lady.

I lean the screens on the garage door brick molding.

So....it's time to hit the local hardware store. I have a list of things I need before continuing, so I dash back to close the garage door before exiting the front door.

I get in my truck...look in my rear view mirror and notice the garage door is still open. 

Sh!t....must not have hit the button hard enough.

Get out of the truck.....only to find one of the screens bent in half from the garage door coming down on it.

Custom screen frames to match?

Shouldn't be a problem, right?

Yeah, right.


----------



## Leo G

Good luck there. Not happening. I'm sure the manufacturer of the windows has some left over ... NOT.


----------



## Robie

Leo G said:


> Good luck there. Not happening. I'm sure the manufacturer of the windows has some left over ... NOT.


Do you have any positive recommendations Leo....or are you just going to sit in CT and chuckle at my loss?


----------



## Leo G

You're not going to like my answer. 

I have some Anderson screens that need replacing. Nada.


----------



## Robie

ACE hardware has frame kits. I'll check them out later.


----------



## Leo G

Nice to know. Online or local?


----------



## Robie

Local.


----------



## Robie

Luckily I told the old gal....give me two weeks.


----------



## Tinstaafl

Robie said:


> ACE hardware has frame kits. I'll check them out later.


So does Lowe's. But they only carry one thickness size, as I found out when I brashly promised I could build one for a customer. Check that before buying.


----------



## TheGrizz

http://www.windowscreensmadeeasy.com/

This is the company that my local Lowes orders custom screens from


----------



## MarcoPollo

More from the special deck. When 1 board for a beam is too much just use one. And fasteners are overrated guys, weight will keep the single beam down...


----------



## WalnutBuilders

Stunt Carpenter said:


> This is why I don't like sliding patio doors. They can cause so much damage if installed wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worse part was the deck had to be removed to fix everything.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Let me guess. No flashing on the deck ledger...and it was mounted about a 1/2" below the door threshold?

I've seen this so many times it makes me sick.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

WalnutBuilders said:


> Let me guess. No flashing on the deck ledger...and it was mounted about a 1/2" below the door threshold?
> 
> I've seen this so many times it makes me sick.




Not great flashing on the deck but it was the flashing on the bottom of the door that caused the problem. I lost the picture but they had water dams on both sides of the door that funnelled water under the door 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aaron_a

Currently trying to figure out how to trim this so I can set my newel posts 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYgutterguy

Just cut around the light as close as you can. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robie

aaron_a said:


> Currently trying to figure out how to trim this so I can set my newel posts
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdavis

Needs a touch of foam.


----------



## aaron_a

hdavis said:


> Needs a touch of foam.




Bah! I just cut out all the foam!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stano

Re siding an entire house because the last installer used narrow crown staples in hardie board. This siding is only 8 years old and flaps in the breeze.....




























No studs, just random nailing......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## john5mt

Wow. I had to do that but it was because they face nailed with medium staples. I can't imagine someone thinking a narrow staple would be enough

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeFL

This is a great thread. I just joined today. I worked in a city bldg dept for 20 years and never saw work like this.

One of our inspectors found a fuse box in the shower once. A lady had called and said she wanted to report her landlord because she was getting shocked in the shower. We had Polaroid cameras back then. Wish I still had that picture.


----------



## Randy Bush

Stano said:


> Re siding an entire house because the last installer used narrow crown staples in hardie board. This siding is only 8 years old and flaps in the breeze.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No studs, just random nailing......
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That stuff looks to be maybe Certainteed cement board. I have seen so much of that stuff poorly installed even with nails. I will not put cement board on. :no: Amazing they thought staples would work.


----------



## Stano

Randy Bush said:


> That stuff looks to be maybe Certainteed cement board. I have seen so much of that stuff poorly installed even with nails. I will not put cement board on. :no: Amazing they thought staples would work.




Home owner swears it's Hardie, but who knows...... 

Few more pics










You can see how it shattered the back side, holding nothing.....










When in doubt, just keep nailing......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stano

Oops wrong pic above










This is the scattered pic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## madrina

Robie said:


> No pictures....
> 
> So, today, I'm at a brand spanking new customer's house...lives in a great development and I should get some business from being there.
> 
> She's got a list of literally 50 things that she wants done; I'm figuring 4-5 days of work.
> 
> She's not home during the day and I have the place to myself.
> 
> I meet the lady that lives upstairs...everyone knows I'm going to be there (cul-de-sac watch) and she wants my card...great...cool...I think.
> 
> A half hour later, she knocks on the door and wants to know if I know of any place that re-screens window screens.
> 
> Why...yes, I do, as a matter of fact. I know a place that does a great job (but it's way too far for her to travel, but I work in the area sometimes 2 days a week)...I'll take care of these for you...no problem.
> 
> So, I take the screens, figuring...what a great way to get in with this lady.
> 
> I lean the screens on the garage door brick molding.
> 
> So....it's time to hit the local hardware store. I have a list of things I need before continuing, so I dash back to close the garage door before exiting the front door.
> 
> I get in my truck...look in my rear view mirror and notice the garage door is still open.
> 
> Sh!t....must not have hit the button hard enough.
> 
> Get out of the truck.....only to find one of the screens bent in half from the garage door coming down on it.
> 
> Custom screen frames to match?
> 
> Shouldn't be a problem, right?
> 
> Yeah, right.



buy the frames and the corner pieces and cut.. no big deal. or pay 25 bucks a screen for someone else to do it.. :thumbup: from experience.. your time is worth the 25 bucks


----------



## TheGrizz

Stano said:


> Home owner swears it's Hardie, but who knows......
> 
> Few more pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see how it shattered the back side, holding nothing.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When in doubt, just keep nailing......
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Where are you located? If it's anywhere in the SE US, that ain't Hardi. Pattern doesn't look like Hardi anyways


----------



## J L

TheGrizz said:


> Where are you located? If it's anywhere in the SE US, that ain't Hardi. Pattern doesn't look like Hardi anyways


That does not look like hardi. Maybe certainteed?

While I know you don't install cementboard siding with a crown stapler, I kind of wonder how it would have fared if they had their nailer set up properly where the staple wouldn't tear through but it would hold snug. But I guess if you don't have enough sense to use the proper fastener, then you don't have enough sense to set up the gun you have correctly. :laughing:


----------



## MrPower30

livingsoulsdie said:


> Who drywalled that Ray Charles? :cool2:


LOL..... :clap:


----------



## Stano

TheGrizz said:


> Where are you located? If it's anywhere in the SE US, that ain't Hardi. Pattern doesn't look like Hardi anyways




I'm in NW Arkansas. I told the HO I didn't think it was Hardi, but he swears, I got nothing to gain by arguing, so I'm just doing work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Bush

Stano said:


> I'm in NW Arkansas. I told the HO I didn't think it was Hardi, but he swears, I got nothing to gain by arguing, so I'm just doing work.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Think all the Hardie I have seen has a nail line and Hardi stamped on it. which is one of the reason some guys did not like it. Could not use your rips.


----------



## Krok

Randy Bush said:


> Here you have to register with the Sec of State before the bank allows you to open a business account.


Some places you can just add the name to your present account.
Registering your trade name with sec/state is a great way to check on a contractor's status and history of that business (name). 

Sounds like Madrina has a great excuse to stick a lawsuit on that hack as he's a former employee/sub and took a trade name similar to his old employer...and causing economic damage to his former employer, not to mention homeowners suing him.


----------



## Krok

Leo G said:


> That's beautiful :w00t:


That's how we professionals deal with flex/movement. 

Usually those are professionals that work under an LLC, then after a string of court cases and sticking their vendors with unpaid bills, get a new trade name/dba. That's also how some pros deal with flex/movement...themselves. Makes it hard to nail them down.


----------



## Oklahomatyler

KAP said:


> Which mess are you referring to?... :whistling :laughing:




Was trying to figure out why only some of the outlets in the house worked. Now I know lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krok

mstrat said:


> until I got the building inspection department involved I wouldn't even start to figure up an estimate to fix the problems.


"your price is way too high" now.


----------



## Randy Bush

Oklahomatyler said:


> .........,
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like the vent soffit material for skirting. :thumbsup:


----------



## Anthill

last week's doozies


----------



## WalnutBuilders

Anthill said:


> View attachment 347241
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 347249
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 347257
> 
> 
> 
> 
> last week's doozies




Ha! What the heck were they trying to achieve with the toilet?


----------



## Anthill

that is tied to an exhaust fan somewhere so it sucks right out of the bowl. Kind of ingenious but just a tad tacky.


----------



## Metro M & L

My bathroom tear out.


----------



## Metro M & L

I peeled a fair amount of tile off by hand. No im rebuilding.

Going to replace the drain and do preslope tomorrow....


----------



## Metro M & L

The dark grid line threw me off for a bit. It wasnt like that out of the box. Initially I thought it was some sort of telegraphing from the joist system. In the end it was extra moisture absorbed by the tile at the edges between sheets where there was not fiberglass backing.


----------



## Golden view

Metro M & L said:


> My bathroom tear out.


80% coverage? We don't need no 80% coverage!
Glad to see you're finally getting around to it!


----------



## Metro M & L

Id be happy to get 30 percent...


----------



## Mordekyle

That doesn't look like wood......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 91782

Metro M & L said:


> My bathroom tear out.


First pic, the rock says "Mold Protection" - and its all moldy!

HAR-de-HAR!


----------



## Leo G

It's protecting the mold from damage. :w00t:


----------



## 91782

Leo G said:


> It's protecting the mold from damage. :w00t:


Then I guess its doing its job!


----------



## blacktop

SmallTownGuy said:


> First pic, the rock says "Mold Protection" - and its all moldy!
> 
> HAR-de-HAR!


I've been fighting that argument for years!!


----------



## NJGC

Finding all kinds of treats behind the walls on this renovation I started yesterday....wtf

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## NJGC

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## rblakes1

NJGC said:


> View attachment 348617
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


You mean that's not an approved splice kit?  

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## NJGC

rblakes1 said:


> You mean that's not an approved splice kit?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


I didn't realize it was sealed with duct tape.....should be good lmao

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## 5280carpenter

*Here are a couple of gems from 2015*









Masking tape? Ain't nobody got time for that!









Apprenticeship? Aint nobody got time for that!









I think I found the source of your roof leak.

I'm the new guy at CT. Excited to be here!:thumbup:


----------



## NYgutterguy

Have a hard time believing this is the fished product on this house.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slowsol

Well it does look a bit scaly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Bush

Drivit? looks a little tacky, not the look I would want.:no:


----------



## Morning Wood

Gutters even going to fit?


----------



## NYgutterguy

Morning Wood said:


> Gutters even going to fit?




Fit? gutters aren't the issue. Had a regular fascia 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KAP

NYgutterguy said:


> Have a hard time believing this is the fished product on this house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now that's "texture character"... :whistling :laughing: :no:


----------



## heavy_d

So the roofer "finished" my mom's house. Check this out..









No contract, no down payment. I'm urging her to have a reputable company redo it and pay them instead.

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## heavy_d

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## NJGC

heavy_d said:


> Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


That's a shame........smh. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JFM constr

NJGC said:


> That's a shame........smh.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


ditto ,that is sad ,just a shame .


----------



## NYgutterguy

Talk about the wall of shame hitting close to home. SMH 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KAP

heavy_d said:


> So the roofer "finished" my mom's house. Check this out..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No contract, no down payment. I'm urging her to have a reputable company redo it and pay them instead.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


_*NOW *_did you kick his a**? At least metaphorically?...


----------



## heavy_d

KAP said:


> _*NOW *_did you kick his a**? At least metaphorically?...


Never got the opportunity to meet him. This is my 2nd time up here within the roof being done, they live 2 hours away.

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## KAP

heavy_d said:


> Never got the opportunity to meet him. This is my 2nd time up here within the roof being done, they live 2 hours away.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


*2nd* time up there? Not a hunter I guess...  :whistling :laughing:

Just bustin' really... :thumbsup:


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Saw this on FB....aluminum stuck to tar , not cut into the wall, with a 3" bead of solar Seal on top and this guy is proud as a peacock about it...lol.

I am for once in my life speechless


----------



## hdavis

Takes some talent to get the goo on so cleanly....


----------



## Frank Castle

hdavis said:


> Takes some talent to get the goo on so cleanly....


Like maybe he's done that before.:whistling


----------



## A&E Exteriors

hdavis said:


> Takes some talent to get the goo on so cleanly....


You ain't lying....there is no way that was faster or cleaner than cutting it all in


----------



## Mordekyle

Did he use a tracksaw to cut that stringer flashing?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay hole

A&E Exteriors said:


> Saw this on FB....aluminum stuck to tar , not cut into the wall, with a 3" bead of solar Seal on top and this guy is proud as a peacock about it...lol.
> 
> I am for once in my life speechless




Any guesses on what song he had blasting out of the Dewalt radio when he took the picture???


----------



## Inner10

Jay hole said:


> Any guesses on what song he had blasting out of the Dewalt radio when he took the picture???


Stairway to Heaven?


----------



## blacktop

It does look like ass ! But you have to give It to the guy! 


It's neat and uniform !!


----------



## blacktop

A little rim trim?


----------



## Leo G

Is that the 1 3/8" offset version :blink:


----------



## sunkist

Jay hole said:


> Any guesses on what song he had blasting out of the Dewalt radio when he took the picture???


Was he trying to cover up previous step flashing i wonder ?, Why step like that other wise ?,

He's no roofer but Charm City Cakes could use him :laughing:


----------



## 91782

sunkist said:


> Was he trying to cover up previous step flashing i wonder ?, Why step like that other wise ?,
> 
> He's no roofer but Charm City Cakes could use him :laughing:


I took pictures of the flashing around the chimney the guy did when he replaced a roof for me on an income property few years back.

First, he cut off the properly installed lead sheeting embedded into the mortar.

Next, he put standard 6x6 step flashing on each course.
Finally, he built this big fancy box like thing, draped it over all the step flashing, then sil-caulked it to the bricks.

In a few years, if I'm still alive, I'll get called to offer advice on the best way to handle tht chimney leaking like a meteor crashed thru the roof.

But Gawd Dang - you stand back and look, and its just gotta work - look at the size of that stuff!


----------



## EricBrancard

heavy_d said:


> So the roofer "finished" my mom's house. Check this out..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No contract, no down payment. I'm urging her to have a reputable company redo it and pay them instead.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


I'm going to assume whoever installed that doesn't have teeth. Otherwise I would tell you to knock their teeth out.


----------



## blacktop

Leo G said:


> Is that the 1 3/8" offset version :blink:


It's off set


----------



## Leo G

It's off all right.


----------



## Gbfloors1

Undercutting? What's that?


----------



## Gbfloors1

Same house... When you don't want to spend money on actual stair nosing, just bevel cut a regular plank...


----------



## Stano

More quality siding work to rip out.










Sitting right in the shingles.......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NJGC

Stano said:


> More quality siding work to rip out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sitting right in the shingles.......
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What would you of done differently? ......lmao

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Stano

NJGC said:


> What would you of done differently? ......lmao
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk




What I'm am doing differently is #1 install a trim board along the roof that the siding sits on, primed and painted on all sides before install. #2, space it up 1/2" so there isn't direct contact with the roofing. #3, if I had been dumb enough to do it this way, I would have at least painted the cut ends to help prevent the wicking. This may not have been a big deal if it was 30year old siding, but it was just replaced about 8-9 years ago and now it's falling off the house. Sucks for the HO, but it's good for me, I get weary of following people who claim to know how to do things. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rblakes1

Gbfloors1 said:


> Undercutting? What's that?












That's how you're supposed to do it, right?  

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## 91782

rblakes1 said:


> That's how you're supposed to do it, right?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


I honest to Christmas can't stand to look at that one. Makes me feel violent, very, very violent.

fkn butcher is what that is.


----------



## StrongTower

Is it even better if it's a $900 door? This one is better than most, we had to cut loose and drop the doors to fix. 


Service Exceeding Expectation


----------



## rblakes1

SmallTownGuy said:


> I honest to Christmas can't stand to look at that one. Makes me feel violent, very, very violent.
> 
> fkn butcher is what that is.


Yeah, it's pretty atrocious. Almost seems like they didn't adjust the saw from doing hardwood to laminate

Want me to take some more photos when I go back? 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## EricBrancard

rblakes1 said:


> That's how you're supposed to do it, right?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Just crank up a humidifier to 90%. It will bring all that right back tight again.


----------



## Jay hole

SmallTownGuy said:


> I honest to Christmas can't stand to look at that one. Makes me feel violent, very, very violent.
> 
> 
> 
> fkn butcher is what that is.




I did puke a little bit when I saw this, but it still looks better than when they don't under cut!!!!


----------



## madrina

rblakes1 said:


> Yeah, it's pretty atrocious. Almost seems like they didn't adjust the saw from doing hardwood to laminate
> 
> Want me to take some more photos when I go back?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


That's pretty typical when someone pulls out carpet and goes to laminate.


----------



## blacktop

madrina said:


> That's pretty typical when someone pulls out carpet and goes to laminate.


That's what I was thinking ...that would be true with the base. But the door trim?


----------



## 91782

blacktop said:


> That's what I was thinking ...that would be true with the base. But the door trim?


Yup, not what happened this time. Can see where the casing is freshly splintered from the chainsaw they used to gain a little, um - "clearance".


----------



## EricBrancard

SmallTownGuy said:


> Yup, not what happened this time. Can see where the casing is freshly splintered from the chainsaw they used to gain a little, um - "clearance".


Yup. If it was carpet first, the door jamb would be sitting on the subfloor.


----------



## rblakes1

The doors and casing were new installs onto the subfloor. I didn't hold the jambs up because I knew it was a thin floor, but didn't know what the client had picked out exactly-they were taking care of flooring on their own. 

And I've never seen anyone do that bad a job on an undercut before

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## 91782

My practice for the last 20 or so years is to have the baseboards placed up the thickness of the baseboard material - typically 7/16, and the carpys always set the jambs and casing to the subfloor.

Doesn't matter whether its sheet goods, hardwood, carpet.

A good hardwood guy can trim to a snick fit, and it just looks better when the carpet is rolled around the casing and jamb rather than trying to undercut - plus - those jamb legs setting against the floor REALLY DO hold the damned things up - there's only so much an 18 ga 2" nail can do.


----------



## blacktop

^^ That's how I've always seen It done.


----------



## EricBrancard

SmallTownGuy said:


> My practice for the last 20 or so years is to have the baseboards placed up the thickness of the baseboard material - typically 7/16, and the carpys always set the jambs and casing to the subfloor.
> 
> Doesn't matter whether its sheet goods, hardwood, carpet.
> 
> A good hardwood guy can trim to a snick fit, and it just looks better when the carpet is rolled around the casing and jamb rather than trying to undercut - plus - those jamb legs setting against the floor REALLY DO hold the damned things up - there's only so much an 18 ga 2" nail can do.


Same here as described with carpet. On tile or hardwood doors, casings and base get set on flooring. For vinyl, I have no idea and I don't want to know.


----------



## rblakes1

SmallTownGuy said:


> I honest to Christmas can't stand to look at that one. Makes me feel violent, very, very violent.
> 
> fkn butcher is what that is.


Not to ruin your week, but...










It's in a closet though, so that makes it ok right? 

The base is up because there used to be carpet in this area, running shoe today. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

rblakes1 said:


> Not to ruin your week, but...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's in a closet though, so that makes it ok right?
> 
> The base is up because there used to be carpet in this area, running shoe today.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk




Is it just the angle of the picture or is that floor so out of level the door is almost touching when its open? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rblakes1

Stunt Carpenter said:


> Is it just the angle of the picture or is that floor so out of level the door is almost touching when its open?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The floor is out from settling, but it's the angle and shadow making it look worse. It's got about 5/8 at the jamb and 3/8 when open

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## heavy_d

Ran out of vapour barrier? No problem!!!

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## heavy_d

That's airtight... enough...

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## hdavis

EricBrancard said:


> For vinyl, I have no idea and I don't want to know.


I'll tell you all about it...


----------



## wallmaxx

Builder/Roofer said he was done.

I guess they don't do valley's in his world. They are both 4:12.


----------



## wallmaxx

And yes.....the primed pine is in contact with the shingles 

Maybe this is the new way. 

In my day, I did lay-on framing and the roofer put in a small valley.:blink:


----------



## john5mt

wallmaxx said:


> Builder/Roofer said he was done.
> 
> I guess they don't do valley's in his world. They are both 4:12.


That's pretty disgusting. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## hdavis

Leak and rot.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Proud nails and bent up clips everywhere.


----------



## NJGC

A&E Exteriors said:


> Proud nails and bent up clips everywhere.


You mean they didn't catch that on sheathing inspection?!......lol hacks

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

There are no sheeting inspections here. The first building out here was only nailed at the seams


----------



## NJGC

A&E Exteriors said:


> There are no sheeting inspections here. The first building out here was only nailed at the seams


That's wild , how can they not inspect sheeting?....wtf!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

I don't know, but I gave up bitching about it years ago. If the sheets fly off, it's not my problem is my attitude now.


----------



## rblakes1

A&E Exteriors said:


> I don't know, but I gave up bitching about it years ago. If the sheets fly off, it's not my problem is my attitude now.


They would still try to find a way to blame you though. "He didn't nail his singles to the rafters with 2" nails! What a hack!" 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Krok

heavy_d said:


> So the roofer "finished" my mom's house. Check this out.


Have they gone inside and gave her a new bathroom and kitchen yet? They may still have some gun nails and beer left.


----------



## Krok

rblakes1 said:


> That's how you're supposed to do it, right?


"cau-lk".


----------



## Krok

wallmaxx said:


> Builder/Roofer said he was done.


Some trades seem to collect more of a certain type of individual than others....don't now if it's the requirement level, tooling level, or they can just hide their work as people rarely go up to check their work. Or all three.


----------



## P42003

Electricians will appreciate this proper use of the "outdoor cord".

Yes, that is an orange electrical cord helping tie things down.

No signage or identifier on truck.


----------



## Irishslave

blacktop said:


> A little rim trim?


Get one of those high dollar brass "eyeball" trim rings, scribe the crown side of the ring to fit, aim the eyeball right at the crown...it'll look fantastic ....guaranteed


----------



## Irishslave

P42003 said:


> Electricians will appreciate this proper use of the "outdoor cord".
> 
> Yes, that is an orange electrical cord helping tie things down.
> 
> No signage or identifier on truck.


That's a $500 fine here...minimum


----------



## P42003

I am on vacation and saw that truck in Morrison, Colorado this afternoon.


----------



## META

NJGC said:


> A&E Exteriors said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are no sheeting inspections here. The first building out here was only nailed at the seams
> 
> 
> 
> That's wild , how can they not inspect sheeting?....wtf!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

MI doesn't have sheething inspections because we only have the occasional tornadoes. Pretty low, though, on that job.


----------



## blacktop

P42003 said:


> Electricians will appreciate this proper use of the "outdoor cord".
> 
> Yes, that is an orange electrical cord helping tie things down.
> 
> No signage or identifier on truck.


The drop cords are worth more than the truck .:laughing:


----------



## john5mt

Irishslave said:


> That's a $500 fine here...minimum


Welcome to the west 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## KAP

P42003 said:


> Electricians will appreciate this proper use of the "outdoor cord".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that is an orange electrical cord helping tie things down.
> 
> No signage or identifier on truck.


Is that cord holding the crap in or the truck together... 

Just look at them lines... :laughing:


----------



## Tom M

Its amazing how brutal people are with the trucks . I saw a pick up with a collapsed chassis the other day from overloading. It had a massive bed tilt to the center of the truck.

I dont a dent in mine.


----------



## madrina

Guy from San Antonio called me and said he had some dallas guys install some tpo roofs on an apartment complex and 9 buildings were leaking. I went to take a look.... um, i think i found your problem guy.... it hadnt rained in 4 days btw


----------



## Krok

Irishslave said:


> That's a $500 fine here...minimum


Pfffft! That's CO, so it's illegals and no one cares. They even put on fake numbers on the doors of their trucks, DOT stops them gives them a ticket and everyone pretends like they'll show up for court.

Trucks loaded that way with residential stuff are "midnight mexican movers"....getting out before the eviction date hits. Road hazards are when they fall out. Driving down i25 once I saw a cardboard box, so went on alert. Sure enough, a little while further saw a big screen TV blown up over a few lanes. Then a little while more saw the pick up truck parked in the middle, by the median, a few in the back with a shocked/dumbfounded look on their face.


----------



## NJGC

Check out those courses! .......think they snapped lines? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## 91782

NJGC said:


> Check out those courses! .......think they snapped lines?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Must be near the ocean.


----------



## Defenestrate

That, and they set the house sideways.


----------



## 91782

Defenestrate said:


> That, and they set the house sideways.


When I first looked, thought it was some fancy dancy modern design.

But I rotated the picture and then I knew it must be near the ocean, on account I could see the waves...


----------



## Inner10

SmallTownGuy said:


> When I first looked, thought it was some fancy dancy modern design.
> 
> But I rotated the picture and then I knew it must be near the ocean, on account I could see the waves...


It's so wavy I get sea sick looking at it.


----------



## NYgutterguy

Don't think the houses are close enough to eachother 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rrk

NYgutterguy said:


> Don't think the houses are close enough to eachother
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Welcome to NJ


----------



## NYgutterguy

rrk said:


> Welcome to NJ




Def looks like shore area 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jengebretson

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## J L

jengebretson said:


> View attachment 351066
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Guess they had trouble snapping lines around the curve...


----------



## 91782

jengebretson said:


> View attachment 351066
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


It almsot ( I said "almost") makes ya wantto pull the shingles off, just to witness what an abortion of a framing/sheathing job took place.

These are the products of people who call themselves "custom builders", and the customers who are willing to pay 2x too much for the privilege of saying the have a curved porch, but won't pay the 2.5x to have it done by a competent builder.

Such is life - as it is, as it always has been, and as it will always be.

Place next door looks nice tho. :thumbsup:


----------



## BucketofSteam

NJGC said:


> View attachment 350938
> 
> 
> Check out those courses! .......think they snapped lines?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Not only that but they build all the houses on the street on their side.


----------



## JFM constr

SmallTownGuy said:


> It almsot ( I said "almost") makes ya wantto pull the shingles off, just to witness what an abortion of a framing/sheathing job took place.
> 
> These are the products of people who call themselves "custom builders", and the customers who are willing to pay 2x too much for the privilege of saying the have a curved porch, but won't pay the 2.5x to have it done by a competent builder.
> 
> Such is life - as it is, as it always has been, and as it will always be.
> 
> Place next door looks nice tho. :thumbsup:


wait-that might be harsh .if client had chosen a thicker[more expensive] shingle alot of the framing irregularities would of been hidden .could it be an old house with stuff going on beyond the roofer job or scope of work . that said wonder how you layout the circular patterns


----------



## Irishslave

SmallTownGuy said:


> It almsot ( I said "almost") makes ya wantto pull the shingles off, just to witness what an abortion of a framing/sheathing job took place.
> 
> These are the products of people who call themselves "custom builders", and the customers who are willing to pay 2x too much for the privilege of saying the have a curved porch, but won't pay the 2.5x to have it done by a competent builder.
> 
> Such is life - as it is, as it always has been, and as it will always be.
> 
> Place next door looks nice tho. :thumbsup:


Nice truss hump right over that opera window...eh?


----------



## EricBrancard

Irishslave said:


> Nice truss hump right over that opera window...eh?


They paid extra for that.


----------



## jengebretson

JFM constr said:


> wait-that might be harsh .if client had chosen a thicker[more expensive] shingle alot of the framing irregularities would of been hidden .could it be an old house with stuff going on beyond the roofer job or scope of work . that said wonder how you layout the circular patterns


Small Town Guy nailed it. Higher end development for this area built in the 90's. People too cheap to get a decent builder and just a terrible design. Should have taken a picture of the whole front of the house. There are a couple of better built houses nearby with a similar style roof and eyebrow dormers. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## paul100

Customer had two ceiling fans in his bedroom. He asked me to remove them and put just one in between where the two were. So I remove the first fan and first thing I notice was no electrical box. I figured they probably attached the fan bracket to a joist. Nope. The fan was only being held up by two 1/8" toggle bolts. I have no idea how these fans didn't fall. They were mounted on a 13" high ceiling. So I went and told the customer what I found and he said that they were installed by a licensed local electrician. Guess who we won't be using in the future.


----------



## wallmaxx

My buddy's covered patio job. This passes for "new".


----------



## wallmaxx

There's a large crew there today to fix all of these issues


----------



## wallmaxx

More pics


----------



## wallmaxx

And more angles


----------



## jlhaslip

Leo G said:


> You're missing something. If they are all the same length you are going to get a pattern. You may get a staggered pattern, but it's going to be repetitive.


The pattern will change if/when you go into a closet and there is always an opportunity to nip a bit off each starter (randomly) before placing it.


----------



## Leo G

They are still the same length and a pattern would reemerge.


----------



## jlhaslip

What if the room was an exact measurement for the fitting of full lengths of flooring?
Cut randoms and be done with it. Stagger the pieces any way you want to. Use the offcuts to complete each row. This isn't rocket science, boys and girls.
Yes, you might end up with a piece of scrap or two at the end, but it is not uncommon that whatever you cut off can be used elsewhere. 
Minimise your waste, I agree, but random is the way to go.


----------



## Irishslave

onmywayup said:


> And you arbitrarily cut one every now and then at random, and you end up with a completely random room. Slightly more wastage, but I'll take that over that goofy lookin H pattern any day.
> 
> Some's bastards, some's ain't, and that's the score


Seen this on 24' decks `16-8 then 8-16 the whole thing....looks lazy. looks stupid whats wrong with 16-8, 6-12-6, 8-12-4, 8-16, 12-8-4 then repeat or something like that randomly rather than the tooth thing. 

We had an apprentice one time and gave him ceiling tile to install...I knew they were directional, that is they all had to face the same way. Told him to pay attention to the back of each tile as there where directional arrows stamped on them.....He ended up hanging that ceiling 3 times and still had the edges wrong....funniest thing I think i've ever seen.


----------



## JT Wood

Leo G said:


> They are still the same length and a pattern would reemerge.


It's a pattern but not one you notice unless you try to see it


----------



## Leo G

I'd see it in a hearbeat. It's one of the things that gives engineered flooring away.


----------



## EricBrancard

Irishslave said:


> Seen this on 24' decks `16-8 then 8-16 the whole thing....looks lazy. looks stupid whats wrong with 16-8, 6-12-6, 8-12-4, 8-16, 12-8-4 then repeat or something like that randomly rather than the tooth thing.
> 
> We had an apprentice one time and gave him ceiling tile to install...I knew they were directional, that is they all had to face the same way. Told him to pay attention to the back of each tile as there where directional arrows stamped on them.....He ended up hanging that ceiling 3 times and still had the edges wrong....funniest thing I think i've ever seen.


I always aimed for about 5 rows of decking before the pattern repeated. I hated seeing that back and forth, back and forth pattern where the same seam was on every other one. Now I just use seam boards because I hate seeing butts anywhere on a PVC deck.


----------



## heavy_d

EricBrancard said:


> I always aimed for about 5 rows of decking before the pattern repeated. I hated seeing that back and forth, back and forth pattern where the same seam was on every other one. Now I just use seam boards because I hate seeing butts anywhere on a PVC deck.


I'm happy to say that in my young career as a deck builder I have never butted deckboards together. Always used seams/divider.

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom Struble

i also use a 3 step pattern repeat when siding which gives maximum space in between joints


----------



## heavy_d

Hangers? We don't need no stinking hangers!









Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## KAP

heavy_d said:


> Hangers? We don't need no stinking hangers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


Here you go, complete with metal reinforcement and clips for additional hanging options... :whistling :laughing:


----------



## heavy_d

KAP said:


> Here you go, complete with metal reinforcement and clips for additional hanging options... :whistling :laughing:


Not sure that will fit on a quadruple beam!

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## KAP

heavy_d said:


> Not sure that will fit on a quadruple beam!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


LOL... That's what the hanger for the hangers is for... :whistling but here's some extra's just in case... :thumbsup:


----------



## ShadowLynx

brhokel606 said:


> The card board shims, they are awesome. You can even separate the cardboard cause its in layers if you need it thinner.


Cardboard shims. Hahaha. I laughed so hard. :laughing:


----------



## 91782

heavy_d said:


> I'm happy to say that in my young career as a deck builder I have never butted deckboards together. Always used seams/divider.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


It's a look. Not everybody prefers it.


----------



## heavy_d

SmallTownGuy said:


> It's a look. Not everybody prefers it.


It's a rotten look, pun intended!!

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Morning Wood

Man, have I got a good one. I'm working on it. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## PCI

PICTURE THIS SITE, I use to love looking at it every chance I got. I plugged in every time I Had down time. NOW I CAN'T STAND THE COMPICATION AND PROBLEMS.


----------



## OldWorldTrim

TLR said:


> This guy got this roof through a HomeAdvisor company.


Tsk tsk

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## OldWorldTrim

onmywayup said:


> Got called in today to give a bid for finishing a flooring install that someone else abandoned. Hahaha.. Check this out.
> View attachment 352682
> 
> 
> 
> Two entire bedrooms all done, in the exact same H pattern. No staggering.
> 
> Just got the go ahead to rip it out, redo, and finish the main floor.
> 
> Easy work, but we will take almost anything that keeps us inside for a couple of days this time of year.
> 
> Materials are all stacked up waiting in the living room. Just show up and go.
> 
> Some's bastards, some's ain't, and that's the score


Looks like a basketball court lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Krok

heavy_d said:


> Hangers? We don't need no stinking hangers!


I'm stuck on wtf those are there for in the first place.
And the order they did it in.


----------



## madrina

EricBrancard said:


> To be fair, it's only going to leak when it rains :whistling


Not if you put a half a tube of caulk in there.


----------



## heavy_d

Krok said:


> I'm stuck on wtf those are there for in the first place.
> And the order they did it in.


They are point loads for most likely the stairwell walls as that is right under the stairs.

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Krok

heavy_d said:


> They are point loads for most likely the stairwell walls as that is right under the stairs.


I can understand that, but that's a lot of wood and weirdly spaced and not a column in sight. Was there a wall or a beam behind you when you took the pic?


----------



## heavy_d

Krok said:


> I can understand that, but that's a lot of wood and weirdly spaced and not a column in sight. Was there a wall or a beam behind you when you took the pic?


Of course. Those dumb beams you see are sitting on foundation and steel beam.

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## heavy_d

heavy_d said:


> Of course. Those dumb beams you see are sitting on foundation and steel beam.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


Brain fart. They are sitting on a steel beam on the other end.

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Krok

heavy_d said:


> They are sitting on a steel beam on the other end.


All the more reason what we are seeing doesn't make any sense.
Crazy.


----------



## Morning Wood

This is what is called poor planning. And yes, I'm working on it.


----------



## Leo G

Boy, I hope that's going into the basement :laughing:


----------



## Mordekyle

Painter: have you seen my new paint screen? IDK where it went.

Home repair guy: Sorry, sure haven't.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Bush

Mordekyle said:


> Painter: have you seen my new paint screen? IDK where it went.
> 
> Home repair guy: Sorry, sure haven't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can see what they where trying to do , just looks tacky. Personally I like the hooded vents with a rodent screen or grill.


----------



## Mordekyle

Yes it's not too shameful.


But I'm a little too embarrassed to show what happens when you drop an impact off of a roof.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morning Wood

Leo G said:


> Boy, I hope that's going into the basement :laughing:




Yes. Thank god. Door is a tad short
Though. 6'-6" I think.


----------



## hdavis

Morning Wood said:


> This is what is called poor planning. And yes, I'm working on it.


Copper turn it into a quality project.:thumbsup::laughing:


----------



## hdavis

Mordekyle said:


> Yes it's not too shameful.
> 
> 
> But I'm a little too embarrassed to show what happens when you drop an impact off of a roof.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Around here, you'd just lose it in the snow...


----------



## slowsol

That little dog house detail is a very common one on homes around here of a certain era. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Philament

hdavis said:


> Copper turn it into a quality project.:thumbsup::laughing:


That was my exact thought when I saw the picture.


----------



## Mordekyle

hdavis said:


> Around here, you'd just lose it in the snow...




I got lucky.

The windshield of a 2015 GMC truck stopped it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Bush

Mordekyle said:


> Yes it's not too shameful.
> 
> 
> But I'm a little too embarrassed to show what happens when you drop an impact off of a roof.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So does that mean you are hoping to get a new one for Christmas?:whistling


----------



## Mordekyle

Not my truck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Defenestrate

Krok said:


> Anyone reading this, a piece of advice--Don't ever purchase "a cabin up north" or the like because, as a rule, the work is done by a HO/drunk/relative that don't know what they're doing, don't care, and using materials that they can make work "because it's only a cabin".
> 
> "Cabin" translated usually means "shack" and it's filled with mismatched scraps/leftovers. Look at it as a scrape off unless you have a dog that needs housing and don't care for its welfare or safety.


^^ true. Worked on a cottage that was becoming all season where there wasn't a single full length stud in the wall. *Everything *had been scrounged from jobsites/garbage bins; usually around 3' long, so it was all scabbed together chit. Barsteward probably straightened bent nails, too.


----------



## JAH

The guys were wondering why I was laughing and taking pics when I went to go poo.


----------



## jlhaslip

Nothing wrong with that window moulding. The Apron has a return on it... LOL


----------



## KAP

JAH said:


> The guys were wondering why I was laughing and taking pics when I went to go poo.


What? They spaced it to avoid damaging the tile or staining the grout with caulk... :whistling :laughing:


----------



## 91782

JAH said:


> The guys were wondering why I was laughing and taking pics when I went to go poo.


HO job - very proud of it too, because they were working from memory.

I like the way the electric tooth brushes are kissing each other. Kinda like swapping spit only 2nd hand.


----------



## 91782

Krok said:


> Anyone reading this, a piece of advice--Don't ever purchase "a cabin up north" or the like because, as a rule, the work is done by a HO/drunk/relative that don't know what they're doing, don't care, and using materials that they can make work "because it's only a cabin".
> 
> "Cabin" translated usually means "shack" and it's filled with mismatched scraps/leftovers. Look at it as a scrape off unless you have a dog that needs housing and don't care for its welfare or safety.


It's true, especially here in Michigan. Used to be a common sight at the Big Mac bridge: old homemade trailer stuffed to the rafters with cast-off lumber & fixtures, all headed to that "sweet little getaway in the North woods".

Had all the incentives for doing it - shop rat guys who wanted to say they had a second home (like the boss), no lumber yards in the Yoo Pee, and if you did drive the 100 miles (one way on dirt roads mostly) to one in the Soo, you paid more for a 2x4 up there than for a whole framing job down here.


----------



## KAP

JAH said:


> The guys were wondering why I was laughing and taking pics when I went to go poo.


I think it's funnier you said "poo"... :laughing:

Reminded me of this...


----------



## JAH

Nice door install, set with 12's and tweaked so the door will never rub!


----------



## jlhaslip

JAH said:


> Nice door install, set with 12's and tweaked so the door will never rub!



A good painter can fix that.


----------



## hdavis

jlhaslip said:


> A good painter can fix that.


It just needs a little blending - maybe some crayon work...


----------



## JAH

jlhaslip said:


> A good painter can fix that.


3 tubes of caulk and half a can of bondo later.



hdavis said:


> It just needs a little blending - maybe some crayon work...


Or a match.


----------



## Krok

SmallTownGuy said:


> Had all the incentives for doing it - shop rat guys who wanted to say they had a second home (like the boss)


Ya know, I never thought of it like that, but that's probably the rule rather than the exception for these lipstick covered dumps. Windows were also common as taking out old junk, they'd stop by and ask for them for their cabin. What's funny is sometimes they'd list them on craigslist--there should be a 'junk/garbage' section on that board.


----------



## jlhaslip

*Blocking for Deck Picture Frame*

can't upload a picture. 
Topic is useless without it.


----------



## Mort

Someone took actual American currency from my mom's landlady for this. 



















Now if you'll excuse me, since this isn't my area of expertise, I'll be in the DIY site to learn how to do it correctly.


----------



## heavy_d

Mort said:


> Someone took actual American currency from my mom's landlady for this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now if you'll excuse me, since this isn't my area of expertise, I'll be in the DIY site to learn how to do it correctly.


Looks pretty old.

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Mort

It was done last year. Yeah.

The brick paths they made were just as hacked. They were flipping a house next door and my moms landlady thought they should do a few things. She shouldn't have...


----------



## Windycity

Well at least the opening wasnt too small!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Bush

Windycity said:


> Well at least the opening wasnt too small!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Kind of a pain , but at lease there is enough room to cut and do it right.


----------



## Windycity

Randy Bush said:


> Kind of a pain , but at lease there is enough room to cut and do it right.




Someone sent that to me...dont know if its bs or not but if you look at the window above it sure looks like alot of spray foam!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

That opening actually made me laugh out loud.


----------



## Youngin'

Irishslave said:


> I think I get it.....Use the old ones to hold the new ones up?


Hey it works in roofing doesn't it?


----------



## Leo G

Needs a landing at 13 steps.


----------



## NJGC

Irishslave said:


> I think I get it.....Use the old ones to hold the new ones up?


Or use the old set as a pattern of sorts.....lmao!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## BucketofSteam

Youngin' said:


> DIY Chatroom builds a roof:
> 
> https://youtu.be/xLPJsKXAFbw


That moment when the dog is the smartest person in the video.

Also I like that the guy got knocked off the staging.


----------



## VinylHanger

NJGC said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


I bet the building inspector told them if they leave most of the old steps, they can just repair them. Well, they left most of the old ones.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## overanalyze

In the land of no building Dept and no electrical license required for residential work you find this stuff all over. Sub panel being fed off the main lugs...no disconnect. Also no ground ran for the sub panel!


----------



## 91782

overanalyze said:


> In the land of no building Dept and no electrical license required for residential work you find this stuff all over. Sub panel being fed off the main lugs...no disconnect. Also no ground ran for the sub panel!


:laughing::laughing: and what is that pipe - the gas main?

ai-yi-yi!!!


----------



## overanalyze

SmallTownGuy said:


> :laughing::laughing: and what is that pipe - the gas main?
> 
> ai-yi-yi!!!


You know it! What are the odds something really bad would happen??!!


----------



## john5mt

NJGC said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


But it's grandfathered in?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## 91782

NJGC said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


I would like to meet the carpy who did that and have him autograph a print of that job.

no really, I mean it. The new stairs look right. And there's sits those busted arse, jerry rigged ones under it. The whole time the carpy must of held his nose and kept repeating to himself " I got paid - double - up front - just four more hours - four more hours - and I'm outta here!!!"


----------



## 91782

overanalyze said:


> You know it! What are the odds something really bad would happen??!!


It's got everything doesn't it? Double lugging, copper on top of aluminum, I bet they even lug 12g with #6 &#8 just to change things up a bit.


----------



## overanalyze

SmallTownGuy said:


> It's got everything doesn't it? Double lugging, copper on top of aluminum, I bet they even lug 12g with #6 &#8 just to change things up a bit.


Yep they sure did. 14g wire on 20 amp breakers, 12g 220 line double lugged on a 50 amp breaker, missing rom3x clamps, 4 wires stuffed through a knockout hole...I just shook my head. Client bought the home on a sheriff sale. Said make it right. Service is big enough and the CH panel is in ok shape. Going to add a correct sub panel and clean it all up and eliminate what isn't active anymore.


----------



## Randy Bush

overanalyze said:


> Yep they sure did. 14g wire on 20 amp breakers, 12g 220 line double lugged on a 50 amp breaker, missing rom3x clamps, 4 wires stuffed through a knockout hole...I just shook my head. Client bought the home on a sheriff sale. Said make it right. Service is big enough and the CH panel is in ok shape. Going to add a correct sub panel and clean it all up and eliminate what isn't active anymore.


I am working on a remodel right now where they did the same thing with the boxes. also wire run 3/4 from edge with not a 1 nail plate.


----------



## Krok

SmallTownGuy said:


> It's got everything doesn't it?


....almost. The only thing I've seen that is lacking on that is the drain hose for a diswasher above that goes through the floor and dumps into a cut off trap.
Yes, drain hose dropped into a spliced in trap right above and in front of the main panel. 
But to be fair, there was a problem in that panel as some electrical problems.... as noted by the empty boxes of breakers and old breakers on the fridge by the panel.
Something's gotta get that d*mned thing to work w/o tripping.


----------



## DaemarConst

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaemarConst

New customer called me to visit site to provide estimate to "fix the bar b que and pavers" her mason built. Lmaoo I didn't know where to start. I think they forgot their level and square home. The guy does a lot of work around. Smh.


----------



## Morning Wood

I'm not a mason, but if you pull out the supports on the top arch, won't it just collapse?


----------



## KAP

Youngin' said:


> DIY Chatroom builds a roof:
> 
> https://youtu.be/xLPJsKXAFbw


And it was so shiny... :laughing:


----------



## Easy Gibson

Morning Wood said:


> I'm not a mason, but if you pull out the supports on the top arch, won't it just collapse?


It'll probably hold until the check clears, but yes.


----------



## NJGC

Check out that sweet valley... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## DaemarConst

Easy Gibson said:


> It'll probably hold until the check clears, but yes.




Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaemarConst

Morning Wood said:


> I'm not a mason, but if you pull out the supports on the top arch, won't it just collapse?




It's a shame 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordekyle

NJGC said:


> Check out that sweet valley...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk




Saves on hook blades



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Bush

Mordekyle said:


> Saves on hook blades
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A good weave job does not look anything like that.


----------



## Windycity

Easy Gibson said:


> It'll probably hold until the check clears, but yes.




Actually the saw cuts on the lower arches look great, definitely a good saw man there but whats up with the top big arch? The right side is already cracking from the force of the arch pushing against it. Was that supposed to be the final product? Or was there more that never got finished?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fouthgeneration

@5615: It has already started to fall back to the Earth, see "missing" cut brick on upper right arch... Both side panels have started to fall over ...

Flat arches create side thrusts several times the load, Massive abutments, tension cables or chains, or pinnacles required to resist the thrusts created by "flat" arches. Arches 101....

Love the infilled slider cut on the lower center arch.

Reminds me of the Spanish Empire churches built by aborigine American Indians under the supervision of incompetent builder priests in the now American South West, Fugly but still standing after close to 500 years.

This thing won't make through the first fire. 

Love the"wonder" bond everywhere almost.

And the "piece de la resistance" Is not this pile of masonry waste on the lot line? With no party wall?

Love the galvanized exhaust pipe from the furnace room.

Brick tender? or a string line mason?


----------



## DaemarConst

Windycity said:


> Actually the saw cuts on the lower arches look great, definitely a good saw man there but whats up with the top big arch? The right side is already cracking from the force of the arch pushing against it. Was that supposed to be the final product? Or was there more that never got finished?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




"The short guy" who did this told customer They have a day more to finish. That's when she got worried. Paver job is horrible too! I'm tired of being superman. Correcting other people's job. Neighbor was so pissed off at this crew, he called city half a dozen times and got the job shut down. Now it's permit time. 

So now Archi wants a foundation because they technically are walls. Walls require foundation. She's heated.! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaemarConst

Fouthgeneration said:


> @5615: It has already started to fall back to the Earth, see "missing" cut brick on upper right arch... Both side panels have started to fall over ...
> 
> Flat arches create side thrusts several times the load, Massive abutments or pinnacles to resist the thrusts created by "flat" arches. Arches 101....
> 
> Love the infilled slider cut on the lower center arch.
> 
> Reminds me of the Spanish Empire churches built by aborigine American Indians under the supervision of incompetent builder priests in the now American South West, Fugly but still standing after close to 500 years.
> 
> This thing won't make through the first fire.
> 
> Love the"wonder" bond everywhere almost.
> 
> And the "piece de la resistance" Is not this pile of masonry waste on the lot line? With no party wall?
> 
> Love the galvanized exhaust pipe from the furnace room.
> 
> Brick tender? or a string line mason?




Good catch. Look at my post a minute ago. Might have to move the entire thing. They forgot about the 3ft air space regulation. This is in Middle Village, Queens NY. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Windycity

Fouthgeneration said:


> @5615: It has already started to fall back to the Earth, see "missing" cut brick on upper right arch... Both side panels have started to fall over ...
> 
> Flat arches create side thrusts several times the load, Massive abutments or pinnacles to resist the thrusts created by "flat" arches. Arches 101....
> 
> Love the infilled slider cut on the lower center arch.
> 
> Reminds me of the Spanish Empire churches built by aborigine American Indians under the supervision of incompetent builder priests in the now American South West, Fugly but still standing after close to 500 years.
> 
> This thing won't make through the first fire.
> 
> Love the"wonder" bond everywhere almost.
> 
> And the "piece de la resistance" Is not this pile of masonry waste on the lot line? With no party wall?
> 
> Love the galvanized exhaust pipe from the furnace room.
> 
> Brick tender? or a string line mason?




Yea i forgot to comment about the metal pipe! lol 

In the 90s alot of builders around here we're going with really flat arches above double 18' foot garage doors and i used to say the same thing... not enough arch and I won't guarantee it, sure enough one house had a car fire in the garage and 3 feet of brickwork collapsed because of it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fouthgeneration

Sounds like a Bureaucrat Magnet attracting attention of every bored desk jokey in the city halls.

I'd back away, the original builder might not have any insurance or even a TIN to follow, leaving some sucker to pay the fines.

A 55 gallon oil barrel with a 10 Ft. exhaust pipe and lid will throw more heat, and a propane gas grill will be faster and cheaper then a wood burner in the big city, Use a little damp hickory sawdust for smoke flavor as needed.

Un roofed Masonry fire pits north of the frost line IMO are mega-Silly.

Consider an in wall fireplace with fire rated glass "back" for back yard entertaining, a double opening fireplace... that is usable year around.

Windy @5629: One can install several layers of durawall that runs to the ends of the piers to make a "brick bond beam lintel" in the bed joints above the under sized lintel, or inside the flat arch to reduce side thrust.

The wire splices, if needed, must over lap the 30-40 diameters(6-8") for tension and the ends carried as far as possible over the piers carrying the arches.

MII has a tech note covering the method.

Dead legs usually are required while the mortar cures a short week or so, PCL type mortars of course will have more tensile strength for this type of usage.


----------



## NJGC

A true master Carpy at work  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

I can't see a single thing wrong with that. :laughing:


----------



## SectorSecurity

For when your to lazy to run an extra couple feet of duct work.

This is a single story house just an open attic above

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## john5mt

Someone's diagnosis and repair.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Bush

john5mt said:


> Someone's diagnosis and repair.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


I like no kick out neither, but in this part of the country don't really see to many roofer doing it. 

Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


----------



## john5mt

Yeah I was there to install kick outs because they came up on the house inspection and found that beauty up there. (Probably trying to fix the leak that was being caused by the lack of kick out). It seems like none of the roofers have any clue that they're part of the roof job. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## NYgutterguy

john5mt said:


> Yeah I was there to install kick outs because they came up on the house inspection and found that beauty up there. (Probably trying to fix the leak that was being caused by the lack of kick out). It seems like none of the roofers have any clue that they're part of the roof job.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk




9 out of 10 vinyl jobs here don't have a kick out. Stucco guys make their own on most jobs I see 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lettusbee

This would have been a good place for a kickout.


----------



## Morning Wood

Uh yeah. And a bad place for a ride of line or a window anyway


----------



## Lettusbee

Morning Wood said:


> Uh yeah. And a bad place for a ride of line or a window anyway


And that model of tract home is repeated all over town. I'm thinking of sending out mailers.


----------



## john5mt

Who designs something like that with the window like that?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## blacktop

john5mt said:


> Who designs something like that with the window like that?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


On the spot with no plans. And let's build the rest of them just like it!! SI?


----------



## jlhaslip

Looks like a money maker for somebody.


----------



## Lettusbee

john5mt said:


> Who designs something like that with the window like that?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


A well known and popular local tract builder. The homeowner tried to get the builder to pay for the repairs, but that was unsuccessful. 

They did come out to investigate, and said it was a maintenance issue on the homeowners responsibility list. Not their problem. 

Some of the damage could have been prevented by simply using a building paper as a drainage plane. Or a kickout and gutter at the upper roof. Or not putting that window there to begin with. 

Most of the homes around here from that era have zero building paper. No tyvek, no tar paper, nothing. Just siding on top of bare osb.

It now has a kickout and gutter, and a proper drainage plane. I did that repair seven years ago, and still have contact with that client. No problems to report.


----------



## blacktop

Lettusbee said:


> A well known and popular local tract builder. The homeowner tried to get the builder to pay for the repairs, but that was unsuccessful.
> 
> They did come out to investigate, and said it was a maintenance issue on the homeowners responsibility list. Not their problem.
> 
> Some of the damage could have been prevented by simply using a building paper as a drainage plane. Or a kickout and gutter at the upper roof. Or not putting that window there to begin with.
> 
> Most of the homes around here from that era have zero building paper. No tyvek, no tar paper, nothing. Just siding on top of bare osb.
> 
> It now has a kickout and gutter, and a proper drainage plane. I did that repair seven years ago, and still have contact with that client. No problems to report.


I've worked on some chit before. But I haven't seen a house in the last 30 years or so that didn't have house wrap .. I'm pretty sure it's been code here for a good time . 
I would think in Colorado it would be a must.


----------



## Randy Bush

blacktop said:


> I've worked on some chit before. But I haven't seen a house in the last 30 years or so that didn't have house wrap .. I'm pretty sure it's been code here for a good time .
> I would think in Colorado it would be a must.


What is crazy around here is most builders only wrap up to the gable and garages if they are finished. With as poor of a job Hardi gets installed it is hard to believe moisture does not get in there. 

Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


----------



## Morning Wood

Morning Wood said:


> Uh yeah. And a bad place for a ride of line or a window anyway




Meant to say roof line. I need to spell check more.


----------



## Mordekyle

A little Déjà vu. I just got a request to add some kick out flashing here:











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYgutterguy

Could fill a few pages with this one










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYgutterguy

Perfect spot for a downspout... plastic from ice and water should help with the short shingle and no drip edge










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Easy Gibson

Man, that looks like it was a pretty nice place at one point, too.


----------



## NYgutterguy

Easy Gibson said:


> Man, that looks like it was a pretty nice place at one point, too.




Everything is brand new lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morning Wood

Omg. How do you even put gutters on something like that? I like the height of the exterior light by the door


----------



## Mort

Not to out myself too much, but as a concrete/dirt guy I don't really see, without it being pointed out, a lot of the crap on this thread. 

But holy crap. Even my inexperienced ass knows that's rubbish.


----------



## Frank Castle

Morning Wood said:


> Omg.... I like the height of the exterior light by the door


Right. That's so you don't need a ladder to change the bulb.:laughing:


----------



## NYgutterguy

Guess looks decent as long as you don't look too close. Not my cup of tea










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10

NYgutterguy said:


> Guess looks decent as long as you don't look too close. Not my cup of tea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah I dunno about that....


----------



## hdavis

Inner10 said:


> Yeah I dunno about that....


I know abut that, but I'm not going to say it....


----------



## NYgutterguy

Here's what it used to look like. These people love to build some big ugly houses. Very religious area 

Second pic is house across the street we did couple of years ago. Almost 1000 feet of gutter. Originally was a cape lol










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom M

I would shake up in the bottom one.


----------



## hdavis

Scabbing on multiple gambrels is so very wrong. It takes it from blah to bleck.


----------



## Mordekyle

Sparkies may not be the brightest of the bunch, but you think they would at least be smarter than roofers.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John1957

*Home Flipper Excellence!*

You ended a wall in the middle of the window and you're not going to brick it in? 

Lipstick on a pig? 

Okay....got it! :thumbsup:


----------



## NJGC

John1957 said:


> You ended a wall in the middle of the window and you're not going to brick it in?
> 
> Lipstick on a pig?
> 
> Okay....got it!


Ha, that's great!  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Splinter

homeowner wants a new deck... Im surprised old one was still standing.

This is block on dirt, three courses of brick, other block, and two scraps of wood, no mortar, just dry stacked.


----------



## Philament

Found this beauty the other day. Trim nail on the entry door trim just below the metal chain latch was live. Creative wire staples along the baseboard to boot. If the screws to mount the chain latch had been 1/8" longer, there would have been a mighty ticked off tenant.


----------



## Randy Bush

Soffit I was working on today. Builder just used 1/4 staples to fasten the F channel to the wall. And over time the wind tore them out. had to add 1" spacers at top of post to get them back solid. Not sure what changed , deck was level . Hard to believe the post where cut that short.


----------



## 51carpenter

Randy Bush said:


> Soffit I was working on today. Builder just used 1/4 staples to fasten the F channel to the wall. And over time the wind tore them out. had to add 1" spacers at top of post to get them back solid. Not sure what changed , deck was level . Hard to believe the post where cut that short.


That's crazy, but you are in the windiest city in MT! haha I can see staples being easy for F channel because that rolex stuff is so flimsy it wants to jump when you shoot it with the roofing gun. I try to use bridged steel soffit and fascia when I can:thumbsup:


----------



## Randy Bush

51carpenter said:


> That's crazy, but you are in the windiest city in MT! haha I can see staples being easy for F channel because that rolex stuff is so flimsy it wants to jump when you shoot it with the roofing gun. I try to use bridged steel soffit and fascia when I can:thumbsup:


It for sure can get windy. Ended up replacing 6 panels in the middle of the ceiling, what a pain , but then again that is when you get paid for know how to fix it and not for how long it takes. Fro the posts took 1" PVC board and mad spacers the same size as the trim rings. Also checked the channel on the rest of the house and garage , finding areas the needed refasten before the wind sucked it down. 

51 how is your project coming along ?


----------



## Mordekyle

If you look closely, you will see something amiss.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdavis

Mordekyle said:


> If you look closely, you will see something amiss.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wrong bar code?


----------



## Bull Trout

Mordekyle said:


> If you look closely, you will see something amiss.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


no it looks the birds did not miss


----------



## J L

Mordekyle said:


> If you look closely, you will see something amiss.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The dish is pointed the wrong way.


----------



## Frank Castle

Mordekyle said:


> If you look closely, you will see something amiss.


(sing it)One of these things doesn't match the others.:whistling


----------



## jlhaslip

The top right window doesn't have venetian blinds?


----------



## NYgutterguy

All casement with one double hung. Hacks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGrizz

NYgutterguy said:


> All casement with one double hung. Hacks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Those are sliders, not casement. I was actually wondering if they were double hung turned sideways, but surely not. Not a fan of how the top one is smaller than the one below.


----------



## NYgutterguy

TheGrizz said:


> Those are sliders, not casement. I was actually wondering if they were double hung turned sideways, but surely not. Not a fan of how the top one is smaller than the one below.




Should have known had same ****ty sliders growing up lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Bush

NYgutterguy said:


> All casement with one double hung. Hacks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The DH is more then likely the bathroom , and the sliders are a little to wide for DH. Could of had a little better planning to look better.


----------



## NYgutterguy

Randy Bush said:


> The DH is more then likely the bathroom , and the sliders are a little to wide for DH. Could of had a little better planning to look better.




Yea. Saw the fart fan 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frank Castle

Sleepinggiant said:


> Tell me about the rabbits George!


Well, we gonna get our own place.......and you gets to tend to the rabbits!


----------



## Lettusbee

I don't think I've ever had a client that would tolerate something like this in their home. How do people get away with this [email protected]%?


----------



## Big Johnson

Sleepinggiant said:


> IMO the return/ rake of the shed Roof and main Roof are fubared. Gutter pitch looks like it might be fubared too, but hard to tell.
> 
> The downspout sticking out from the house is hilarious. It looks like the Gutter is lined up with the corner. I'd bring the downspout in enough so it cleanly clears the corner. Lol funny stuff.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320V using Tapatalk


Usually you'd side that but I'm guessing that was done by the original sider not the gutter guy. It's not horrible but if it was sided it would be a little more leak proof. 

The pitch is very slight but not knowing the length of the run, it's hard to say wether it's adequate or not. I'd probably pitch it a little steeper but I don't do gutters.


----------



## Sleepinggiant

My bad. I thought we were shaming the Siding and gutter job. I quess we're just shaming the Gutter Job. My phone is not great (new J3) for images. The pitch might be fine, but downspout placement is atrocious. F-

Sent from my SM-J320V using Tapatalk


----------



## Diamond D.

Lettusbee said:


> I don't think I've ever had a client that would tolerate something like this in their home. How do people get away with this [email protected]%?


"That's industry standard, Mam." :laughing::laughing::laughing:

D.

Ask me how I know! :furious::furious: Bast!ds.


----------



## Home-Pro

Came across this one today, I am hoping the inspection was not completed.


----------



## blacktop

Home-Pro said:


> Came across this one today, I am hoping the inspection was not completed.


Now that's Some fugly chit !


----------



## NJGC

Home-Pro said:


> Came across this one today, I am hoping the inspection was not completed.


My favorite is the H2.5 for post to girder/beam connection. Rofl!!! I bet every hole is filled with a roofing nail or drywall screw. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom M

Check this out.....single 2x as a girder, 32" O/C and most alarming is that the bolts were 5/16". I must say the its about 25yrs old.

How it held up is amazing.


----------



## NJGC

One hack local contractor had the stones to sell this abortion to a homeowner. It's supposed affect would be taking the bounce out of the kitchen floor. 

Yes this is the finished product, yes that's an H 2.5 hurricane clip (or similar) at one end and a double 2X10 hanger tapcon screwed to the wall......  

He supposedly jacked one end up and then fastened that hurricane tie to hold it all up. Let's just say it didn't work.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## asevereid

But... There's shims there... It should have worked... Right? 

Sent from my Gravity 5 LTE using Tapatalk


----------



## Home-Pro

NJGC said:


> One hack local contractor had the stones to sell this abortion to a homeowner. It's supposed affect would be taking the bounce out of the kitchen floor.
> 
> Yes this is the finished product, yes that's an H 2.5 hurricane clip (or similar) at one end and a double 2X10 hanger tapcon screwed to the wall......
> 
> He supposedly jacked one end up and then fastened that hurricane tie to hold it all up. Let's just say it didn't work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


But it's a hurricane tie!! Totally sufficient.


----------



## Home-Pro

I have never seen this one before. Installed the storm door over the casing.. spoiler alert, both doors leak. Yep he did this to two doors and charged quite a significant fee. The same guy also grinded away the threshold to her French door leading to a patio which has led to significant rot in the subfloor.


----------



## Big Johnson

Home-Pro said:


> I have never seen this one before. Installed the storm door over the casing.. spoiler alert, both doors leak. Yep he did this to two doors and charged quite a significant fee. The same guy also grinded away the threshold to her French door leading to a patio which has led to significant rot in the subfloor.


I've never seen them installed any other way. I've only installed one in my life and it was a looong time ago so I don't remember how but I can guarantee I followed the instructions to a T.


----------



## Randy Bush

Normally the frame of the storm door is designed to go on top of the brickmold. I don't know what they did with this one. Might be some out there that might mount different , but I never have installed one.


----------



## Home-Pro

Well after reading the instructions, You are correct sir. I guess I maybe never really paid attention or am more used to seeing them on more substantially attached brick molding. In the case a poorly attached casing is used and is pulling away from the home.


----------



## Unger.const

When your old classmate posts a picture of her new shower being put in. (Her husband had a stroke this winter in his mid 40s) I'm sure who ever is doing the tile is trying to help.........but it makes me twitch looking at the photo.


----------



## NJGC

Unger.const said:


> When your old classmate posts a picture of her new shower being put in. (Her husband had a stroke this winter in his mid 40s) I'm sure who ever is doing the tile is trying to help.........but it makes me twitch looking at the photo.


God that's aweful! Sincerely hope he isn't getting paid for that. Next place you'll see that bathroom is in an ad on Craigslist.........Custom Tile work and handyman services. We beat everyone prices. Lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom M

I see no shortage of homeowners in the box stores shopping with a south american pushing and loading a cart.

Hard to believe what life was like in construction before these box stores. :sad: We Channel, Rickels, Pergament and Sears but nothing like now.


----------



## Tom M

Home-Pro said:


> I have never seen this one before. Installed the storm door over the casing.. spoiler alert, both doors leak. Yep he did this to two doors and charged quite a significant fee. The same guy also grinded away the threshold to her French door leading to a patio which has led to significant rot in the subfloor.


Looking at that reminds me of when I did siding on a regular basis.

I would cycle through laborers. I picked up a guy who tried to get me to change my window and door practices by omitting Jay channel.

He said it looked better to wrap over the top of siding and at the top he would bend something that he referred to as a gutter then caulk it. Apparently that was a normal practice at his former job.


----------



## Big Johnson

A&E Exteriors said:


> Look at those valleys



I'm guessing that's in the GR area?
I would like to see the name of the company that did the prints.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Big Johnson said:


> I'm guessing that's in the GR area?
> I would like to see the name of the company that did the prints.


11 mile in Rockford
No clue who drew the plans,


----------



## DaemarConst

This happens only in New York City, LOL!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

So what is it? AC to the back seat so the driver can stay not cool?


----------



## DaemarConst

Yes , SMH. I guess he has the driver vent for himself. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Johnson

DaemarConst said:


> Yes , SMH. I guess he has the driver vent for himself.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Was there safety glass between front and back?


----------



## Big Johnson

A&E Exteriors said:


> 11 mile in Rockford
> No clue who drew the plans,


Did you roof it? Roofing job looks good.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Big Johnson said:


> Did you roof it? Roofing job looks good.


No I'm just siding this one...if you look close the valleys are about 8" too far open


----------



## Big Johnson

A&E Exteriors said:


> No I'm just siding this one...if you look close the valleys are about 8" too far open




That's cut up 8"? Wow. Doesn't look that high in the picture. I thought it might be an inch too high but not that much, it's straight though.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Big Johnson said:


> That's cut up 8"? Wow. Doesn't look that high in the picture. I thought it might be an inch too high but not that much, it's straight though.


Yeah, the front ones are worse, I'll get a pic of those Monday and a few close ups of the drip


----------



## Big Johnson

A&E Exteriors said:


> Yeah, the front ones are worse, I'll get a pic of those Monday and a few close ups of the drip


What street is it by on 11 mile?


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Big Johnson said:


> What street is it by on 11 mile?


11 mile


----------



## Big Johnson

A&E Exteriors said:


> 11 mile


What cross street?


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Pmd you


----------



## dayexco

.......


----------



## SectorSecurity

It's all good they put up pilons to make it safe

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Thank goodness the van was there to break the fall of the deck. It might have scratched the driveway.


----------



## dayexco

that's just a photo i got off reddit, know nothing about where it's at, or what happened...looks like it just pulled off the building?


----------



## Fouthgeneration

Shouldn't there be safety tape and french doors boarded up on ALL the decks, as all decks are likely to fail?


----------



## heavy_d

Fouthgeneration said:


> Shouldn't there be safety tape and french doors boarded up on ALL the decks, as all decks are likely to fail?


The other people probably stand on their decks looking over at the failed one thinking "poor sap"

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## B.Johnson

blacktop said:


> Bottom of the food chain ! :whistling


Please tell me there was a reason for that. It doesn't have to be a good reason.


----------



## blacktop

B.Johnson said:


> Please tell me there was a reason for that. It doesn't have to be a good reason.


I'm open!!


----------



## Chipfo

What is it, a camera?

Edit - Oh electrical box, I see it now, lol


----------



## christoff

*A bit of a gap, and I ran out of wood*

A place I am painting, unbelievable


----------



## hdavis

christoff said:


> A place I am painting, unbelievable


You do know the painter is supposed to caulk that, right?


----------



## Fouthgeneration

"A 'little' putty, a 'little' bit of paint, makes a carpenter what he aint.":whistling

There isn't No Hole mortar can't fill.... 

But billions it shouldn't....


----------



## christoff

hdavis said:


> You do know the painter is supposed to caulk that, right?


Even after it was done 2 years ago :no:


----------



## hdavis

christoff said:


> Even after it was done 2 years ago :no:


LOL, maybe yes, maybe no...


----------



## Mort

Handles and fake hinges on a roll up door.


----------



## SPG

Mort said:


> Handles and fake hinges on a roll up door.


I thought you were pointing out that the house numbers weren't centered.


----------



## 91782

SPG said:


> I thought you were pointing out that the house numbers weren't centered.


Or the unfinished paint on lower right side of door jamb.

But none of these things matter. That big SOLD sign is the important bit.


----------



## Big Johnson

Mort said:


> Handles and fake hinges on a roll up door.


How is that shameful? It's just to dress up the doors. I use the magnetic ones. That way if the new owner doesn't like, he can remove.


----------



## Chipfo

hdavis said:


> You do know the painter is supposed to caulk that, right?





christoff said:


> Even after it was done 2 years ago :no:





hdavis said:


> LOL, maybe yes, maybe no...


I always bid painting to include the caulking, if told not to include caulking and it needs it, I would think twice about it. I am always afraid if someone asks "Who did this?" and then told who, they will think to themselves "Well I know who not to call." 

The same goes with anything that has my name on it, if I cannot do it right, or in this case do it to look good, I politely back out. I have told people "Sorry, I just can't do it that way"

NOT saying you don't do good work, I don't know the situation.


----------



## VinylHanger

I usually don't tell them I'll caulk and then do it. It usually blows thier mind how much better it looks.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Bush

Big Johnson said:


> How is that shameful? It's just to dress up the doors. I use the magnetic ones. That way if the new owner doesn't like, he can remove.


Pretty standard add on for more high end houses.


----------



## 91782

Big Johnson said:


> How is that shameful? It's just to dress up the doors. I use the magnetic ones. That way if the new owner doesn't like, he can remove.


Where is your next job?

I have to get some for one I'm doing. No need to pay twice....

:jester:


----------



## Big Johnson

SmallTownGuy said:


> Where is your next job?
> 
> I have to get some for one I'm doing. No need to pay twice....
> 
> :jester:


Hard to beat this price.... Legally.


https://www.amazon.com/Household-Es...sr=8-1&keywords=magnetic+garage+door+hardware


----------



## Krok

SmallTownGuy said:


> it looks like the sub-floor above is old recycled planking too, judging by the fine white plaster stripes and different colors.


I saw work handyman work like that once and the how those hacked up joists were held up was by 6" ring shank spikes nailed through the plank sheathing above.
Now if that handful of spikes didn't hold it--it didn't--nothing would have.

Remodeling at times seems to be mostly comedy.


----------



## Krok

christoff said:


> Even after it was done 2 years ago :no:


Are these pix of yours a HUD house? 

I worked for a guy who one time picked up one of those once for some infill and it seemed like a lot of the same time of work. The house was purchased by people that shouldn't have gotten a mortgage in the first place, then to 'fix it up', used the homeowners/HO's friends/relatives that didn't know anything about, well, anything and kept stacking fecal matter on top of fecal matter until they finally lost the house.
Now the bank will pay bare min to get it acceptable to HUD in order for someone to get a HUD loan (that they probably can't qualify for) and move into it again, repeating the cycle.

They key to working on these houses is don't expect to make a lot of money and do exactly as they tell you to and not one nail more. Oh, and don't laugh in front of others and don't take pictures of the fecal matter work in front of others.


----------



## Earwig

Picture says it all really at least they were easy to pull out









Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## SectorSecurity

The next house I get I'm just gonna have you guys build it for me!

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Johnson

SectorSecurity said:


> The next house I get I'm just gonna have you guys build it for me!
> 
> Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


I'd love to have you as a customer. My current ones biggest concern is whether or not I'm going to vacuum and dust before close. They got their realtor on my ass over it.


----------



## Big Johnson

SectorSecurity said:


> Easy fix only took about 10 minutes probably took him longer to spool it then to just run it
> 
> Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


In all fairness, who knows where anyone is going to want to place their tv. Above the fireplace is a no-brainier.


----------



## TxElectrician

big johnson said:


> in all fairness, who knows where anyone is going to want to place their tv. Above the fireplace is stupid as hell


fify


----------



## SectorSecurity

That's fine but the other end of that cable is terminated in a jack that end should have been run to the demarc on the other side of the house.

The good news is I'm betting all 19 houses here are like this which means I can make some quick bank

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Easy Gibson

NJGC said:


> This place was a real chit show!! We were hired to do some renovation framing and fix extensive termite damage. The hatchet work in this place was almost unbelievable and the a-hole that did all of it had the stones to tag his work with a lovely placard he attached to the multi ply 2X4 beam he left to support the Cj's he butchered and scabbed.


That is unreal.

You gotta at least tell me what town you found that place in.
What do you do there? Bulldoze?


----------



## blacktop

.....:laughing:


----------



## Big Johnson

blacktop said:


> .....:laughing:


What do the two lower screws thread into?


----------



## TxElectrician

Big Johnson said:


> What do the two lower screws thread into?


Air


----------



## B.Johnson

My guess would be into the box.


----------



## blacktop

That home was full of it! The garage door had the brick molding on the inside !


----------



## Big Johnson

B.Johnson said:


> My guess would be into the box.


I don't think it would cover the top of the box if that were so.


----------



## Big Johnson

blacktop said:


> That home was full of it! The garage door had the brick molding on the inside !


Probably to cover up a crappy drywall job.


----------



## blacktop

blacktop said:


> That home was full of it! The garage door had the brick molding on the inside !


I spent 8 days working on that flip . What a pain!


----------



## blacktop

Big Johnson said:


> Probably to cover up a crappy drywall job.


The drywall was bad!


----------



## Leo G

The doors looked worse. :laughing:


----------



## Driftweed

Ummm that don't look right...


----------



## B.Johnson

We were called to redo some trim that had been installed:








That's a carpenter's pencil stuck between the casing and the jamb.


----------



## jlhaslip

B.Johnson said:


> We were called to redo some trim that had been installed:
> View attachment 407026
> 
> 
> That's a carpenter's pencil stuck between the casing and the jamb.
> View attachment 407034


Just needs a tube of quarter inch Caulking.

:laughing:


----------



## 91782

B.Johnson said:


> That's a carpenter's pencil stuck between the casing and the jamb.


To give it room to breathe - everybody knows that.:whistling


----------



## FrankSmith

Note the mushroom room to the right of the entrance. Stuff like that all over this "house"


----------



## B.Johnson

Rio said:


> We have our own version down here in ****; this was originally going to be a small super sustainable retirement home for this woman, she got hornswaggled into acting as owner builder with her 'contractor' who gave her a raw screwing, been that way now for about 10 years, might end up getting dismantled. I particularly like the 'jolly green giant' doors to the foyer which is nothing but a screwed up stairwell.


Potential flip!


----------



## NYgutterguy

The rake on this house today needs to be here.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Bush

NYgutterguy said:


> The rake on this house today needs to be here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Must be one of them new fancy tends. :laughing: Soon every one will be wanting it done that way.


----------



## Stilla

Stair guy says,"I have been doing this before you were born". Yeah ok, end grain on a skirt board.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Stilla said:


> Stair guy says,"I have been doing this before you were born". Yeah ok, end grain on a skirt board.


Meh, all getting paint smeared on it. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Stilla said:


> Stair guy says,"I have been doing this before you were born". Yeah ok, end grain on a skirt board.


That chit will paint right in...


----------



## StrongTower

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Meh, all getting paint smeared on it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk




Just as obvious once the two start moving at different rates


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

StrongTower said:


> Just as obvious once the two start moving at different rates
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Miter would have opened up too. 

I think that board looks like the least of the concerns. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Miter would have opened up too.
> 
> I think that board looks like the least of the concerns.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


NoNoNo they only use the LockMiter router bit over there!!! 
It will paint right in.


----------



## Stilla

Yeah, over here, I always end up fixing the work of other pros. After the stair guy had been given 2 attempts at building this stair, I ripped it out and did it for him.


----------



## NYgutterguy

Customer asked me to see if I can lock panel back in place. No tar paper, no tyvek, plywood still perfect. 18 years old.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Johnson

NYgutterguy said:


> Customer asked me to see if I can lock panel back in place. No tar paper, no tyvek, plywood still perfect. 18 years old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A neighbor just resided his whole house about that same age. All the OSB looked new too. He wrapped it in housewrap prior to installing the new vinyl though.


----------



## avenge

NYgutterguy said:


> Customer asked me to see if I can lock panel back in place. No tar paper, no tyvek, plywood still perfect. 18 years old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Doesn't surprise me I've seen it a few times.


----------



## Tinstaafl

I see that a lot on townhouses and tract homes. Usually with a fair amount of rot at critical places.


----------



## Southbluff

Poor siding install, no moisture barrier, NO flashing. I was just trying to install a new floor. This OSB was NOT good as new









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Anthill

What do you do in that case? Replace everything you can reach with a sawzall blade? Just replace the sheathing? Just cover it all with peel and stick? Pretend you didn't notice it at all? 

It seems like if you try to fix it properly, you end up tearing half the house down.


----------



## Big Johnson

Anthill said:


> What do you do in that case?.


Whatever the customer is willing to pay for.


----------



## madrina

Dont yal have squatting laws up north? in texas if you find a house like that and go ahead and just move in that sucker and start making improvements on it... its yours. of course theres a little more to it but really its that easy. 




NYgutterguy said:


> Been driving by this house for at least 15 years. House wrap held up pretty well


----------



## B.Johnson

NYgutterguy said:


> Customer asked me to see if I can lock panel back in place. No tar paper, no tyvek, plywood still perfect. 18 years old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The middle of the wall is usually safe. You need to check around windows and doors, particularly if the aren't right under the eave.


----------



## NYgutterguy

B.Johnson said:


> The middle of the wall is usually safe. You need to check around windows and doors, particularly if the aren't right under the eave.




Yea I'm sure there are sections where the playwood is a little rough but this isn't the first time I've seen siding without anything behind. I used to just use that thin tarpaper with a million staples in it or fan fold. Might as well if had nothing the way it was put up lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Southbluff

Anthill said:


> What do you do in that case? Replace everything you can reach with a sawzall blade? Just replace the sheathing? Just cover it all with peel and stick? Pretend you didn't notice it at all?
> 
> It seems like if you try to fix it properly, you end up tearing half the house down.


I pulled the siding up to the corner trim, and removed the door. I replaced rotten sheathing. The bottom peice was a real pain because the concrete steps were pretty tight to the house. Cut out the bad subfloor, and replace.Then wrapped the rough opening with grace vycor. Put the door back in and used more vycor. I put the siding back as best i could with the peices available, but left off horizontally installed J-trim that was catching water. They were having siding redone at a later date. Hopefully the installers did a better job on the siding. It was originally a spec home. Built in 96 I think.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Bush

NYgutterguy said:


> Yea I'm sure there are sections where the playwood is a little rough but this isn't the first time I've seen siding without anything behind. I used to just use that thin tarpaper with a million staples in it or fan fold. Might as well if had nothing the way it was put up lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You would be amazed at how many new builds around here get nothing in the gables or garages that get nothing. And what is even worse code allows it. To me it is just crazy.


----------



## rblakes1

1/4" Luan glued and screwed, on top of 3/8" used to pack up the tile when the house was built. I'm removing it all down to the 3/4 subfloor to see what I've got to fix. 

And the tub sits on top of it all. 

There has been much mental cursing today









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## rblakes1

Forgot to add what I found under the vanity...









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kumpel

Tom Struble said:


> i think they took a left hand turn at rustic and just kept going




I know I'm A little late...but dang that was funny! LOL


----------



## NYgutterguy

Well ain't this gonna look pretty. Lmao










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morning Wood

It’s already starting to rot.


----------



## cedarboarder

NYgutterguy said:


> Well ain't this gonna look pretty. Lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


haha nice valley, #notmyjob ... little late for noticing this ***** up what a mess.


----------



## NYgutterguy

cedarboarder said:


> haha nice valley, #notmyjob ... little late for noticing this ***** up what a mess.




Exactly. Typical for this area I work in but they build some big ass houses. Think they just kind of wing it a lot of the times obviously judging by this f up and the one in the back of the house.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder

NYgutterguy said:


> Exactly. Typical for this area I work in but they build some big ass houses. Think they just kind of wing it a lot of the times obviously judging by this f up and the one in the back of the house.


they must bribe inspectors out there. haha. how can that pass inspection :whistling


----------



## NYgutterguy

cedarboarder said:


> they must bribe inspectors out there. haha. how can that pass inspection :whistling




These are very religious and powerful people due to their bloc vote in this area They follow no rules. They illegally build and put their own on all the boards. 

Just a sample of what goes on in this area http://hudsonvalley.news12.com/stor...out-water-electric-remains-closed-for-repairs
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom M

NYgutterguy said:


> These are very religious and powerful people due to their bloc vote in this area They follow no rules. They illegally build and put their own on all the boards.
> 
> Just a sample of what goes on in this area http://hudsonvalley.news12.com/stor...out-water-electric-remains-closed-for-repairs
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So they all got in the trades to too and ran out the Italians huh? I remember the builders but almost no hands on guys


----------



## NYgutterguy

Tom M said:


> So they all got in the trades to too and ran out the Italians huh? I remember the builders but almost no hands on guys




The roofing and siding guy has over 50 subs crews. Biggest account arzee has by a mile Gutter guy has 6 trucks. They have just about every trade covered. There is unlimited labor. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom M

NYgutterguy said:


> The roofing and siding guy has over 50 subs crews. Biggest account arzee has by a mile Gutter guy has 6 trucks. They have just about every trade covered. There is unlimited labor.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No ****, I saw them at ARzee today made me think about it all.

And I saw Aldo...know him?


----------



## Defenestrate

NYgutterguy said:


> Just a sample of what goes on in this area http://hudsonvalley.news12.com/stor...out-water-electric-remains-closed-for-repairs


FAKE FIRE HYDRANT?!?


----------



## NYgutterguy

Tom M said:


> No ****, I saw them at ARzee today made me think about it all.
> 
> 
> 
> And I saw Aldo...know him?




Yea. See him every few months passing eachother in the trucks. Run into eachother at arzee every few years 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYgutterguy

Defenestrate said:


> FAKE FIRE HYDRANT?!?




They had an extension cord hooked up to a house up the street and split off to all the buildings. This was last week. Been going on for years 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder

NYgutterguy said:


> They illegally build and put their own on all the boards.


Nice.. sounds like its no one's problem but home owners... 

get much rain? looks like that waters gonna go down the corner and in the door way, but only when its open :laughing:


----------



## NYgutterguy

Here's a builder I used to work for. They build illegal apartments and finally got caught. Social media helping to bring to attention
http://www.lohud.com/story/news/loc.../ramapo-developer-apartments-remove/97598352/ 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Windycity

I opened up the brick so the window company can put a bigger window in and I guess the last guys ran out of insulation so I guess you can just shove the empty Bags in there right?? written on the bags is says insulation, that should be good???










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

It probably works pretty well.


----------



## hdavis

Leo G said:


> It probably works pretty well.


No one complained.


----------



## hdavis

Leo G said:


> Or cripples.


Structural window...


----------



## Leo G

hdavis said:


> Structural window...


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## B.Johnson

NJGC said:


> Check out this expert bit of window framing. We don't need no stinking jacks!





Leo G said:


> Or cripples.


That says to me that they knew what they were doing. Without cripples there is no load on the header, and no need for jacks. :thumbsup:


----------



## B.Johnson

hdavis said:


> Structural window...


I had no idea that was meant by the DP rating. :whistling


----------



## NJGC

B.Johnson said:


> That says to me that they knew what they were doing. Without cripples there is no load on the header, and no need for jacks.


Are you serious? So that's the way you would frame an opening?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunset Designs

NJGC said:


> Are you serious? So that's the way you would frame an opening?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


🤣

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

NJGC said:


> Are you serious? So that's the way you would frame an opening?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Maybe not but it worked,, nails are very strong.:thumbsup:


----------



## Morning Wood

NJGC said:


> Check out this expert bit of window framing. We don't need no stinking jacks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk




3rd pic doesn’t look half bad, except I don’t like the single plate over the header.


----------



## ksc1

It doesn't look like a load bearing wall. Take out that "header" and put in a 2x4 for nailing. 
Advanced Framing 
https://www.energystar.gov/ia/home_improvement/home_solutions/doeframing.pdf

b Load-bearing headers are not required in interior or exterior nonbearing walls. Single flat 2-inch-by-4-inch members may be used as headers in
interior or exterior nonbearing walls for openings up to 8 feet in width if the vertical distance to the parallel nailing surface above is not more than 24
inches. For such nonbearing headers, no cripples or blocking are required above the header.


----------



## NJGC

ksc1 said:


> It doesn't look like a load bearing wall. Take out that "header" and put in a 2x4 for nailing.
> Advanced Framing
> https://www.energystar.gov/ia/home_improvement/home_solutions/doeframing.pdf
> 
> b Load-bearing headers are not required in interior or exterior nonbearing walls. Single flat 2-inch-by-4-inch members may be used as headers in
> interior or exterior nonbearing walls for openings up to 8 feet in width if the vertical distance to the parallel nailing surface above is not more than 24
> inches. For such nonbearing headers, no cripples or blocking are required above the header.


"Advanced Framing" is ****! No offense just my opinion. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## B.Johnson

NJGC said:


> Are you serious? So that's the way you would frame an opening?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


No, I definitely wasn't serious. I should have used a different emoticon. :sad:


----------



## 91782

B.Johnson said:


> No, I definitely wasn't serious. I should have used a different emoticon. :sad:


Some people have no sense of humor.:thumbsup:


----------



## NJGC

SmallTownGuy said:


> Some people have no sense of humor.


Sorry, I missed the sarcasm 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Frank Castle

SmallTownGuy said:


> Some people have no sense of humor.:thumbsup:


"Everybody thinks they have a sense of humor, but then they don't all."
:laughing:


----------



## Mordekyle

IDK if this belongs here, but there is no Wall of Intrigue thread.


If you can't see, the gate is at the top of some stairs. The meter reader couldn't see the meter base unless he's 7' tall.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frank Castle

Mordekyle said:


> IDK if this belongs here...


Right after college I shared a house and my bedroom was in the basement. I mounted a truck side mirror on the old lady neighbor's gas meter bracket so I could see the front door of my house from my bedroom window.:laughing:

Was a long time ago and you just never knew when you would have to make a hasty retreat out the back door away from someone knocking at the front.:laughing:

Meter reader never said a word about it.:laughing:


----------



## Morning Wood

Copper drip edge cut into roof to divert water away from a Door. There is a gutter below.


----------



## Leo G

Depends on how it was done. If they just cut and shoved then it's a wall of shame thing. If they shingled over it properly then they've done a good thing. And what if the gutter was put there after the diverter.

I usually see this type of thing on older houses and it's an upside down "V" over the doorway to keep the majority of the water from pouring onto the stoop below.


----------



## Big Johnson

Leo G said:


> Depends on how it was done. If they just cut and shoved then it's a wall of shame thing. If they shingled over it properly then they've done a good thing. And what if the gutter was put there after the diverter.
> 
> I usually see this type of thing on older houses and it's an upside down "V" over the doorway to keep the majority of the water from pouring onto the stoop below.
> 
> G]


That’s looks slit and slid under. If it was shingled “properly” they’d have used flashing shingles not T drip?? Either way I wouldn’t want it on my roof, I’d rather get wet.


----------



## Morning Wood

Oh, it’s slid under. The reason it was put in was the gutter wasn’t catching any water because it was running behind it. Rather than fix that problem someone did this. I fixed the gutter issue a long time ago, but haven’t touched that upside down drip edge. This place is covered with stuff like this.


----------



## Mordekyle

Morning Wood said:


> Oh, it’s slid under. The reason it was put in was the gutter wasn’t catching any water because it was running behind it. Rather than fix that problem someone did this. I fixed the gutter issue a long time ago, but haven’t touched that upside down drip edge. This place is covered with stuff like this.




Seems like they could have slipped that piece of flashing under the bottom course and over the gutter. Hmmm...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morning Wood

Mordekyle said:


> Seems like they could have slipped that piece of flashing under the bottom course and over the gutter. Hmmm...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




People are stupid.


----------



## kixnbux




----------



## avenge

kixnbux said:


>


I don't see a problem plenty of teflon tape and the elbow color coordinates with the tile. The drain was done that way so you don't step on it.


----------



## cedarboarder

that gas pipe showerhead is going to be all the rave now... hurts my feets to look at the drain... haha just need some REALLY good grout sealer.


----------



## VinylHanger

And here I was afraid they didn't us any waterproofing.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGrizz

VinylHanger said:


> And here I was afraid they didn't us any waterproofing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk




I don’t have any pics, but the worst one I ever ran across, we got the pan ripped out, and I was walking around on the plywood underneath, which looked fine, until I stepped through it. The previous HO had spray foamed the whole area underneath with great stuff themselves, which obviously trapped every single drop of moisture that was leaking through that terrible pan. Needless to say, more than just the plywood had to be replaced


----------



## Windycity

cedarboarder said:


> that gas pipe showerhead is going to be all the rave now... hurts my feets to look at the drain... haha just need some REALLY good grout sealer.




Yea but you always want the drain to be at the lowest point right?? Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VinylHanger

TheGrizz said:


> I don’t have any pics, but the worst one I ever ran across, we got the pan ripped out, and I was walking around on the plywood underneath, which looked fine, until I stepped through it. The previous HO had spray foamed the whole area underneath with great stuff themselves, which obviously trapped every single drop of moisture that was leaking through that terrible pan. Needless to say, more than just the plywood had to be replaced


This one is similar. The only reason I and the mud pan didn't fall through is that it was 2x material. I still almost stepped through it while sweeping up. I'll know more tomorrow when I open it up.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## NYgutterguy

At my moms house for last Thanksgiving at my childhood home. House is being sold. Checking out some of my fine craftsmanship on the deck I built 20+ years ago. Mike let me know if you're hiring .










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYgutterguy

Can hardly see the seam in this patch i did 30 years ago.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Good choice when you moved into gutters :whistling


----------



## NYgutterguy

Leo G said:


> Good choice when you moved into gutters :whistling




Was thinking same thing when I saw that too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 91782

NYgutterguy said:


> At my moms house for last Thanksgiving at my childhood home. House is being sold. Checking out some of my fine craftsmanship on the deck I built 20+ years ago. Mike let me know if you're hiring .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you gonna caulk it?


----------



## NYgutterguy

SmallTownGuy said:


> you gonna caulk it?




Amazingly enough she sold in two days for full price in a neighborhood of all duplexes, half of which were bought by the state and being knocked down since they are in a flood zone. Luckily they weren't too picky lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Bush

NYgutterguy said:


> At my moms house for last Thanksgiving at my childhood home. House is being sold. Checking out some of my fine craftsmanship on the deck I built 20+ years ago. Mike let me know if you're hiring .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Still standing so couldn't of been to bad of a hack job. :thumbsup:


----------



## NYgutterguy

Randy Bush said:


> Still standing so couldn't of been to bad of a hack job. :thumbsup:


Building inspector was there 2 weeks ago and passed it for her CO so the sale could go through..:laughing: Structurally was solid but definitely not pretty.:whistling


----------



## cedarboarder

Leo G said:


> Good choice when you moved into gutters :whistling


Haha no doubt... I've seen homeowners do better patch jobs :laughing:.


----------



## NYgutterguy

cedarboarder said:


> Haha no doubt... I've seen homeowners do better patch jobs :laughing:.




Was the homeowners 14 year old son 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder

NYgutterguy said:


> Was the homeowners 14 year old son
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


well for a 14 year old it's not bad. Cant even picture a 14 year old fixing anything these days haha


----------



## 91782

NYgutterguy said:


> Was the homeowners 14 year old son
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good for your Mom on getting full price. Good for that 14 year old boy for doing his best.:thumbsup:


----------



## heavy_d

Point loads? We don't need no stinking pointloads!









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## asevereid

Floor prep gone bad. New vinyl over old subfloor. Subfloor adequate (particle board over 5/8 ply), BUT the seams were all taped with masking tape. No big deal, right? Remove tape, sand and prep accordingly.

Nope.
Too hard. Just leave the tape then, it'll be fine...
It's like this all throughout the home... I've got more pics, and I'll post a couple more later.
The flooring company is going to come out and install new vinyl plank over this vinyl.









Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10

heavy_d said:


> Point loads? We don't need no stinking pointloads!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Reminds me of about 5 years ago I was on a residential site. Carpenters took out a wall and put in an LVL...without putting in any additional support underneath. So half the load was beating onto the OSB sub floor.

One guy runs over and yells "Oh Sh!t" and he gets down on his hands and knees staring at the deflecting sheathing. Damn 3/4" OSB had sunk over an inch...pretty impressive how well it held.


----------



## asevereid

More quality floor prep :









Sent from my SM-G530W using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

I assume that's a glue down vinyl.


----------



## asevereid

Leo G said:


> I assume that's a glue down vinyl.


Yep. Does not magically transfer adhesive through masking tape or masking tape residue. 
I'm playing devils advocate here...i don't actually know if the tape is still there, but I'm guessing it is. 

Sent from my SM-G530W using Tapatalk


----------



## heavy_d

Inner10 said:


> Reminds me of about 5 years ago I was on a residential site. Carpenters took out a wall and put in an LVL...without putting in any additional support underneath. So half the load was beating onto the OSB sub floor.
> 
> One guy runs over and yells "Oh Sh!t" and he gets down on his hands and knees staring at the deflecting sheathing. Damn 3/4" OSB had sunk over an inch...pretty impressive how well it held.


This wasn't a big beam but was sunk half an inch. I fixed it up.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## FrankSmith

Just drove by this


----------



## Randy Bush

FrankSmith said:


> Just drove by this


other then looking stupid , IMO, I don.t see where those add anything positive to the house. :blink:


----------



## Big Johnson

heavy_d said:


> Point loads? We don't need no stinking pointloads!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


What’s that wall supporting?


----------



## Morning Wood

FrankSmith said:


> Just drove by this




Nice downspouts


----------



## FrankSmith

Randy Bush said:


> other then looking stupid , IMO, I don.t see where those add anything positive to the house. :blink:


They look well built and expensive but the castle ranch look isn't that good. It looks even more out of place as you drive down the street of ranch houses before seeing this.


----------



## NYgutterguy

Job I looked at today. Too much work to remove a $10 downspout. Much easier to just stucco around it 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder

NYgutterguy said:


> Job I looked at today. Too much work to remove a $10 downspout. Much easier to just stucco around it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


must have forgotten the screwdriver and drill that day. you know how it goes :laughing:


----------



## NYgutterguy

Same job. "I don't care what you have to do we need that light there.!!! "










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NJGC

heavy_d said:


> Point loads? We don't need no stinking pointloads!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


That's dreadful!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## 91782

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> At my BIL’s house. Apparently the person who installed the crown didn’t know how to cope.
> 
> Kinda looks like the cabinet guy did his crown and someone added the wall crown later. It’s even the same profile...


That's just a caulk gun away from perfection.


----------



## Leo G

Come on... That's just a shadow detail :whistling


----------



## jlhaslip

A little bit of 1/2 inch latex caulk and a good painter will handle that.


----------



## Easy Gibson

Go ahead and laugh. I performed a 1/4" caulk miracle on crown in my own house this month. I did a triple layered application of my own proprietary caulk blend to fill the gap and spread it perfectly smooth with a plasterer's knife. 
I kid you not, it looks absolutely perfect. I'm almost more proud of that joint than I am the other 3 that are actually done properly.


----------



## onmywayup

Can anybody explain this to me? The tub spigot....? This one finally has me baffled.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 91782

onmywayup said:


> Can anybody explain this to me? The tub spigot....? This one finally has me baffled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Because the faucet assembly came with tub downleg and they didn't know how to blok it?

Because they liked to wash their feet a lot?

Easy fill for the dogs water dish?

Give me a few, I'll think of more.


----------



## NJGC

onmywayup said:


> Can anybody explain this to me? The tub spigot....? This one finally has me baffled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


 I sometimes see this install so water temp can be tested and adjusted with a foot. Does look very cheesy in this instance

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi

Toe tester.

Tom


----------



## avenge

onmywayup said:


> Can anybody explain this to me? The tub spigot....? This one finally has me baffled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I don't see a problem it's just a very shallow tub.


----------



## TNTRenovate




----------



## TNTRenovate




----------



## TNTRenovate




----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

tjbnwi said:


> Toe tester.
> 
> Tom


We will be doing our first shower with a toe tester in January. I'd rather just stick my hand in the water and check it but hey, that's not sophisticated enough... :laughing:


----------



## jlhaslip

TNTSERVICES said:


> View attachment 422818


Did it pass inspection? Is the black tape rated?


----------



## TNTRenovate

jlhaslip said:


> Did it pass inspection? Is the black tape rated?


I came in to replace a doorbell transformer. When I pulled the "can" that's what I found. I have a feeling that this basement was not permitted.


----------



## tjbnwi

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> We will be doing our first shower with a toe tester in January. I'd rather just stick my hand in the water and check it but hey, that's not sophisticated enough... :laughing:


Get a proper toe tester. 

Tom


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

tjbnwi said:


> Get a proper toe tester.
> 
> Tom


She also wants to be able to fill a bucket with it or something along those lines I believe. I'll have to check on it. It's not their master bathroom, just a guest bathroom.


----------



## tjbnwi

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> She also wants to be able to fill a bucket with it or something along those lines I believe. I'll have to check on it. It's not their master bathroom, just a guest bathroom.


Then go with the tub spout.

Tom


----------



## cedarboarder

TNTSERVICES said:


> View attachment 422818


they forgot to connect the ground! haha, 
umm, that's a different way to wire it up.


----------



## NYgutterguy

NYgutterguy said:


> I'm so glad they took my advice and put a nice frieze board for me above the door
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Their idea was definitely better than mine. Worked out pretty well. They put heat cables in the valley too.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hangit

took down the light in a bath i did cpl months ago.


----------



## blacktop

Lettusbee said:


> I think I would like a world where all Drywall sanding was dustless.


No matter how. It will never be dustless .

You gotta. Hang it too .


----------



## Randy Bush

hangit said:


> took down the light in a bath i did cpl months ago.


While that is not the worse job have ever seen, it at lease is not hanging loose. 

Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lettusbee

Randy Bush said:


> While that is not the worse job have ever seen, it at lease is not hanging loose.
> 
> Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


You mean like this'n I uncovered a couple weeks ago?









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dmcarnes

Today I learned that expansion joints are critical to proper ram board installation.


----------



## Mordekyle

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rblakes1

Mordekyle said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


  

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## zukinut

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zukinut

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

rblakes1 said:


> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


I have a large window in my upstairs bathroom. I have a armoire in front of it now. A cheap POS. I'm thinking of building something nice and hanging it in front of the window.

I guess I'd be a hack.


----------



## rblakes1

Leo G said:


> I have a large window in my upstairs bathroom. I have a armoire in front of it now. A cheap POS. I'm thinking of building something nice and hanging it in front of the window.
> 
> I guess I'd be a hack.


That all depends on if you design it to allow some mood lighting or not

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## 91782

zukinut said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just about every other remodel job I see has those.

The HD Special.


----------



## zukinut

SmallTownGuy said:


> Just about every other remodel job I see has those.
> 
> 
> 
> The HD Special.




The non gfi outlet directly behind faucet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 91782

zukinut said:


> The non gfi outlet directly behind faucet?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hacked to allow the backsplash. It could be tied to a gfi outlet or gfi breaker - that part I cannot know.

Yes its common as hell in low ball remods. Looking at REO listings for years, it was just a given such hackery abounded.


----------



## brickhook

NJGC said:


> Check out this scaffold the bricky showed up with! Lol homemade wooden dowels to connect the sections and all. Guy spent more time whittling them out of my scrap 2X4 then I could believe and then his men refused to use it because it was so unstable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


.....Dumbass people like this brick layer (he isnt a mason) is why our insurance rates are so high!


----------



## tjbnwi

zukinut said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why we're required EMT in Chicagoland area:clap:

Tom


----------



## TimNJ

brickhook said:


> .....Dumbass people like this brick layer (he isnt a mason) is why our insurance rates are so high!





I wouldn't have set foot on that to set up the sections let alone think of working on it.


----------



## NJGC

TimNJ said:


> I wouldn't have set foot on that to set up the sections let alone think of working on it.


Funniest part is the guy is heavy set which in my mind makes it worse 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## brickhook

NJGC said:


> Funniest part is the guy is heavy set which in my mind makes it worse
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


How is he getting to the top? I didnt see a ladder, and he cant climb the walk throughs very easy


----------



## brickhook

...on a side note, thats a framed chimney chase with brick veneer. I wonder how the original mason stepped in at the shoulders. I wonder what is carrying the upper brick load?


----------



## M.F Custom

I love this thread, I learn new techniques everyday...


----------



## Mordekyle

SmallTownGuy said:


> Just about every other remodel job I see has those.
> 
> 
> 
> The HD Special.




HD special or HO special?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VinylHanger

Mordekyle said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You win.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordekyle

Same house.

Black plastic covering a rotten corner.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordekyle

Same house. 

Looks like someone made a cut with the blade set a tad deep.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Johnson

Mordekyle said:


> Same house.
> 
> Looks like someone made a cut with the blade set a tad deep.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that laminate! Looks like they used the same plank 4 times lined up there.


----------



## Randy Bush

Big Johnson said:


> Is that laminate! Looks like they used the same plank 4 times lined up there.


For sure a cut line, but man what a messed up job with the repeating pattern inline across the floor.


----------



## cedarboarder

not so easy p trap clean. 1st-year apprentice plumber I'm guessing.


----------



## cedarboarder

blacktop said:


> No matter how. It will never be dustless .
> 
> You gotta. Hang it too .


blacktop. I use orbit sander with a vacuum, fan vent the house, and got shop air cleaner going (awesome by the way)
But still, I cant advertise "Dust-less".... What can I advertise my efforts of dust control to stand out from the don't give **** about dust. Any ideas?


----------



## jlhaslip

Well, it won't make any loud noises if it falls.

Is that picture right side up?

The Rough in plumber is the one who messed up.


----------



## madrina

Yeah. He works for me.


----------



## madrina

If that doesnt say kill yourself i dont know what does.


SmallTownGuy said:


> zukinut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Just about every other remodel job I see has those.
> 
> The HD Special.
Click to expand...


----------



## Tinstaafl

madrina said:


> If that doesnt say kill yourself i dont know what does.


I can't remember the last time I saw a vanity without an outlet right at the countertop for hair dryer, shaver, whatever. No way to tell from the pic whether that's GFCI-protected.


----------



## Defenestrate

madrina said:


> Yeah. He works for me.


I think I'd phrase that, "... he works for me until he falls. Then, 1 second before he hits the ground, he's fired..."


----------



## 91782

Tinstaafl said:


> I can't remember the last time I saw a vanity without an outlet right at the countertop for hair dryer, shaver, whatever. No way to tell from the pic whether that's GFCI-protected.





Defenestrate said:


> I think I'd phrase that, "... he works for me until he falls. Then, 1 second before he hits the ground, he's fired..."


yup.


----------



## hangit

guy on ladder made me think about this one i took few years ago.


----------



## madrina

Some of his handy work.... i got more. Oh God do i have more.


----------



## blacktop

madrina said:


> Yeah. He works for me.


Only problem I see is. That ladder needs some boots. So it doesn't Mar up the wall.


----------



## blacktop

hangit said:


> guy on ladder made me think about this one i took few years ago.


Over 100 linemen we're killed on the job since 2014. And this guy is still breathing ? 

Go figure ..


----------



## Leo G

Looks like telephone lines.


----------



## Stryker1-1

He does know they have ladder hooks to help in that situation 

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10

Stryker1-1 said:


> He does know they have ladder hooks to help in that situation
> 
> Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


Meh, I've done is many times without linesman's hooks.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## WBailey1041

Structural vinyl siding. Why did the porch light fall off?


----------



## cedarboarder

WBailey1041 said:


> Structural vinyl siding. Why did the porch light fall off?


 lol so many screw ups in one picture, snowball effect


----------



## Mordekyle

Randy Bush said:


> For sure a cut line, but man what a messed up job with the repeating pattern inline across the floor.




Not a repeating pattern!

Boards are clearly staggered 2"!













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heavy_d

Client had her roof done in the spring. I'm renovating upstairs. Water coming in through the chimney flashing we suspect. Went out and looked. Entire house is counter flashed this way. Smh.









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## hdavis

That works fine until it rains.

If you're going to goo it on, matching the goo to the flashing like that is a nice detail....


----------



## fourcornerhome

They even crimped the top to hold the goo in. That's thinking ahead!


----------



## Leo G

In the first pic I said it's fine as long as you grind a slot for the tin to slip into. I really don't like the look of the stair step flashing.

But the second pic shows the disaster much better, just goo-ed in. :blink:


----------



## heavy_d

Okay so I talked to the homeowner. Apparently they added this flashing on top of the old counter flashing that IS cut into the brick mortar. So as long as the 30 year old flashing is okay......

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Morning Wood

heavy_d said:


> Okay so I talked to the homeowner. Apparently they added this flashing on top of the old counter flashing that IS cut into the brick mortar. So as long as the 30 year old flashing is okay......
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk




Why bother adding that if the original is ok then? That looks like ****.


----------



## heavy_d

Morning Wood said:


> Why bother adding that if the original is ok then? That looks like ****.


I agree. Just another layer to trap in moisture.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## hdavis

Just paint the old flashing, it's doing all the work.


----------



## asevereid

Morning Wood said:


> Why bother adding that if the original is ok then? That looks like ****.





heavy_d said:


> I agree. Just another layer to trap in moisture.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Upsell guys... Upsell 

Sent from my SM-G530W using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Leo G said:


> In the first pic I said it's fine as long as you grind a slot for the tin to slip into. I really don't like the look of the stair step flashing.
> 
> But the second pic shows the disaster much better, just goo-ed in. :blink:


Far better looking to me


----------



## Leo G

Well for one, being copper makes it look that much better.


----------



## Fouthgeneration

@ # 6387 Above: Love the copper, But how does any water that leaked in above to the air cavity get back outside with out raining into the bay area or @ # 6378's garage party wall? My "blue line" is confused

All that beautiful copper needs to start UNDER the sheathing air barrier....

Any house built using Non-modular brick is suspect in my experience, Bottom feeding on materials = bottom feeder management/ labor.

Add to that: the tacked on gas line, sub par H. E. Furnace air piping, no caulk and no sleeve, and it rains water/ ice ALL winter on the un guttered entrance. Then the other lazy subs added barnacles of wire cables to the gas line.....

Note un flashed sill and un struck after 30 years.... And what did melt all that snow on the garage roof next to flashing, maybe solar reflection......:whistling


----------



## Big Johnson

Fouthgeneration said:


> @ # 6387 Above: Love the copper, But how does any water that leaked in above to the air cavity get back outside with out raining into the bay area or @ # 6378's garage party wall? My "blue line" is confused
> 
> All that beautiful copper needs to start UNDER the sheathing air barrier....
> 
> Any house built using Non-modular brick is suspect in my experience, Bottom feeding on materials = bottom feeder management/ labor.
> 
> Add to that: the tacked on gas line, sub par H. E. Furnace air piping, no caulk and no sleeve, and it rains water/ ice ALL winter on the un guttered entrance. Then the other lazy subs added barnacles of wire cables to the gas line.....
> 
> Note un flashed sill and un struck after 30 years.... And what did melt all that snow on the garage roof next to flashing, maybe solar reflection......:whistling



Let me preface this with.... I’m not a mason or roofer... but if I’m not mistaken Andy’s pic is brick counter flashing not the primary which would be behind the brick. Looks good to me. Please correct me if I’m wrong.


----------



## Fouthgeneration

Flashing over any opening on a vertical or tilted surface(roof) needs to START under the dry (usually tar paper/ building paper/Tyvek type products and transport all the water that penetrated and or condensed out to a (lower) & exterior point or edge. 

thus there needs to be some flashing between the inside of the veneer cavity to the visible face of the brick, preferably with a drip age to uncouple the water from the wall.

Both homes pictured appear to lack the internal flashing that would have to exit ABOVE(they could exit at the same bed joint as long as they are above the lower roof flashing) the pictured nail on counter flashing and the copper products won't stop any moisture that has penetrated the windscreen/veneer wythe of brick.

For example: where does the rain water (and condensate that dribbles back on the furnace pipe that the moooroon left the elbow/tee off?) go????

Down to dry out on the ceiling dry wall in the garage or the adjacent house room.....


----------



## A&E Exteriors

For starters that was a reroof, not new construction so I don't care about any conduit or gas lines that aren't in my way.

There is a good 6" overlap on the flags each completely sealed across the top. Hemmed front and bottom edges adhered to brick with NP solar seal and sealed on the top and front edges with the same product over step and apron flashing on the outside of the brick


----------



## A&E Exteriors

...


----------



## Inner10

A&E Exteriors said:


> Far better looking to me


I can't quite put my finger on it, but something there just looks out of proportion.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## B.Johnson

The last piece of flashing on the left is disproportionate to the vent behind it. Do you think that could be it? :laughing:


----------



## jlhaslip

Inner10 said:


> I can't quite put my finger on it, but something there just looks out of proportion.


The picture of the Bay window roof shows the left hand side having a two brick drop on the exposure of the wall and the right hand side is a single course drop per piece of counter flashing.

Is that it?

:blink:


----------



## madrina

Counterflashed twice,
Step flashed never....
Makes since. 

And i love the way they staggered the screws into the wall. 


heavy_d said:


> Client had her roof done in the spring. I'm renovating upstairs. Water coming in through the chimney flashing we suspect. Went out and looked. Entire house is counter flashed this way. Smh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## B.Johnson

There is definitely step slashing behind the counter flashing.


----------



## madrina

I swear i can see brick under that counterflashing


----------



## Stilla

A&E Exteriors said:


> Far better looking to me


Wow, look at the step flashing on the left side of that bottom image. You blocked the vent. I don't care what you were thinking, I am lmao.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Stilla said:


> Wow, look at the step flashing on the left side of that bottom image. You blocked the vent. I don't care what you were thinking, I am lmao.


You want to pay me to move the vent?because the ho sure didn't 

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Stilla said:


> Wow, look at the step flashing on the left side of that bottom image. You blocked the vent. I don't care what you were thinking, I am lmao.


Had to follow what the last guy did. Where is some pics of your counter flashing smart guy?









Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stilla

You do understand that the vent is that size for a reason? You claim to be fixing things. Obviously you, just follow the problem.


----------



## Stilla

A&E Exteriors said:


> Had to follow what the last guy did. Where is some pics of your counter flashing smart guy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


I wouldn't touch the job.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Stilla said:


> I wouldn't touch the job.


Only because you can't do it chump

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Be nice.


----------



## Stilla

A&E Exteriors said:


> Only because you can't do it chump
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


No, I won't do it. The last guy to touch it is responsible, I could be sued, claiming I am fixing things. What ever that vent is for, and you obviously don't know what it is, and don't understand air flow. Another contractor could be on that job and blame you. Have a nice day.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Stilla said:


> No, I won't do it. The last guy to touch it is responsible, I could be sued, claiming I am fixing things. What ever that vent is for, and you obviously don't know what it is, and don't understand air flow. Another contractor could be on that job and blame you. Have a nice day.


It's an intake so...not sure who the hell you think you are but you certainly seem to think you are better than others.

I'd trim circles around you as well, I'm no one trick pony pal

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## duburban

its weird in here


----------



## Leo G

Boys boys. Take it outside if you'd like to brawl. :whistling


----------



## Stilla

A&E Exteriors said:


> It's an intake so...not sure who the hell you think you are but you certainly seem to think you are better than others.
> 
> I'd trim circles around you as well, I'm no one trick pony pal
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


Don't post thing to the wall of shame, claiming you fixed the problem. I would assume you would react like anyone else who is on this wall of shame, you are aware you are getting called out. Most of the images on this thread don't have a voice to rebuttal the claims of others.


----------



## Stilla

I am done leo.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Stilla said:


> Don't post thing to the wall of shame, claiming you fixed the problem. I would assume you would react like anyone else who is on this wall of shame, you are aware you are getting called out. Most of the images on this thread don't have a voice to rebuttal the claims of others.


I just did what I was paid to do and put up new copper

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordekyle

Not everyone here works for millionaires' third houses or airplane hangars.

Sometimes we have to replace what was there in the first place.

Hence, many of the pics in this thread. 

Just last week, a rotten window sill had the grass removed from it so a piece of trim that could hold paint could be put over the top of it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlhaslip

Yup. 

Some times the Budget gets in the way.

As long as nobody gets hurt is the main thing.


----------



## Stilla

I wasn't aware every one knows I work for millionaires. At my job I have to prevent the work shone in the image. It might be true I am an ass, lots of people enjoy my leadership on the job. Maybe I am being a [email protected], maybe I am trying to teach. I think I am a good guy. Take what I say for whatever it's worth. 

Even in New Construction the vent could look like the one shown, it's not right. It's my job to catch things like that. You could say many thing about me. I am a micro manager. You might not like that, but put yourself between me an a super who has no answers.

Where would you prefer to work?


----------



## A&E Exteriors

That vent has been there for probably 50 years or more and there is more exposed free air space than there was beforehand

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

* shown

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stilla

A&E Exteriors said:


> That vent has been there for probably 50 years or more and there is more exposed free air space than there was beforehand
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


This bothers me. I said I was done with the conversation, but I am not. I feel like I have to teach. Let me describe a situations. The floor joists are rotted, been rotted for 50 years, you are aware of the problem, what do you do?


----------



## Warren

Stilla said:


> This bothers me. I said I was done with the conversation, but I am not. I feel like I have to teach. Let me describe a situations. The floor joists are rotted, been rotted for 50 years, you are aware of the problem, what do you do?


Well, if I am the roofer, I just do my job and move on. If I mention it to the owner and he declines to address it, it is on him. 

The vent was there, the owner was aware, and the job was completed with an existing condition unchanged.


----------



## 91782

Stilla said:


> This bothers me. I said I was done with the conversation, but I am not. I feel like I have to teach. Let me describe a situations. The floor joists are rotted, been rotted for 50 years, you are aware of the problem, what do you do?


What do i do? 

I would take the opportunity to remind this would be teacher he doesn't owe it to this group to teach, that in spite of his ego, the rest of us are doing quite well, thank you very much. 

And I can tell you right now that if you were saying that in person to Andy, you would find your ass laid out on the ground and I would in turn testify that you fell. TWICE.


----------



## Mordekyle

The millionaire comment wasn't so much a personal jab as it was a snarky (over) generalization.

Not every GC here builds mansions and malls. Plenty of little fish here eking out a living (or making good money) as a one-man show.

I think most of us, if we notice something dangerous or in desperate need of repair, would notify a homeowner or responsible party. No reason not to. What they do with it is on them.

The fact of the matter, though, is that there is no shortage of shoddy work, faulty materials, and even well crafted homes in need of repairs due to age and weather.

Not all owners have the means or the motivation to make things perfect, much less make them right.

We do what we can with what we've got to work with. If we can't make it perfect, we make it better. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

I first met this guy on a different forum,,, He's a finish guy:whistling


Stilla said:


> Today I have been awarded with 5 Home Builders and Remodelers Association of Connecticut awards, HOBI awards. The awards are a big deal, in my state, hundreds of people showcase their work, hoping that their jobs are selected to showcase the best talent in the state.
> 
> I have been a finish carpenter for 5 years, I am 38 years old, and this is my life of carpentry showcased in the images i capture.





next post said:


> Love the modesty.





next post said:


> Come on now, he is proud of his work.
> 
> Welcome aboard Stilla. Looking forward to seeing some more of what you do.





DWB said:


> yeah but he said that HE was awarded or was he awarded or the general contractor that he works for or the developer awarded. I have also been on many homes that has all kinds of awards from here in Hawaii like the BIA Parade of Homes but I would never say that I was awarded because I was just part of the team that put the whole thing together the guy digging the mud outside for the foundation started it and the guy putting on the gutter when we were long gone finished it so it as a team I’m just part of that and the general contractor or developer was awarded. There is a long story that goes along with this,,,,, not now.


He is all that!!! ,,,, okole puka couldn't fight his way out of a wet paper bag,,,,


Stilla said:


> Your right dirty, my boss hangs his awards on the walls of his foyer for everyone to see like a diploma display, and the lead carpenter had nothing to do with it.
> 
> Your right the guy guy who dug the hole, is the real deal, as a result we won an award. Doesn’t matter that the guy who dug the dirt, has no responsibility.
> 
> But who cares, the awards I won, or we won, are driven down to the guy who used a shovel. in your opinion.


----------



## Fouthgeneration

Ouch!

Whatever you do while you are working in the Hawaii Emergency Center. DON'T push that Red Button.....


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Fouthgeneration said:


> Ouch!
> 
> Whatever you do while you are working in the Hawaii Emergency Center. DON'T push that Red Button.....


:laughing::clap: The guy that did that is getting death threats:jester:


----------



## SPG

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> :laughing::clap: The guy that did that is getting death threats:jester:


Understandable, he did send out a big death threat to everyone on the islands!


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

After it happening I Japan two days later I’m thinking it was hackers trying to cause panic or a war 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 91782

Stunt Carpenter said:


> After it happening I Japan two days later I’m thinking it was hackers trying to cause panic or a war
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dry run. And just to show that they are on top of things, Congress has ordered 150 million wood topped metal desks with names already carved into them and gum stuck to the bottoms - to be delivered asap, along with 500 million tins of saltine crackers.


----------



## heavy_d

madrina said:


> I swear i can see brick under that counterflashing


There is step flashing. I think your seeing the shingles. 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## tang

Looks like moving that vent would be a can a worms..oh boy!!


----------



## Stilla

An air in take vent, don't know many of those in a home. i can think of a freash air intake to a central hvac system, which mixes the air inside the home with exterior air, but its more likly its a furnace fresh air intake? 

I see a problem blocking that. Starve the furnace of air. 

You had the opportunity to talk with the client about a major problem. The size of that vent is scaled to the BTUs of the furnace.


----------



## 91782

Stilla said:


> Wow, look at the step flashing on the left side of that bottom image. You blocked the vent. I don't care what you were thinking, I am lmao.





A&E Exteriors said:


> You want to pay me to move the vent?because the ho sure didn't
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk





Stilla said:


> An air in take vent, don't know many of those in a home. i can think of a freash air intake to a central hvac system, which mixes the air inside the home with exterior air, but its more likly its a furnace fresh air intake?
> 
> I see a problem blocking that. Starve the furnace of air.
> 
> You had the opportunity to talk with the client about a major problem. The size of that vent is scaled to the BTUs of the furnace.


Nothing has changed since the last time you spouted off.

I don't know what you actually the fck do for a living, but I'm damned sure it doesn't involve thinking.


----------



## Big Johnson

Stilla said:


> An air in take vent, don't know many of those in a home. i can think of a freash air intake to a central hvac system, which mixes the air inside the home with exterior air, but its more likly its a furnace fresh air intake?
> 
> I see a problem blocking that. Starve the furnace of air.
> 
> You had the opportunity to talk with the client about a major problem. The size of that vent is scaled to the BTUs of the furnace.




It’s ok to let it go.


----------



## Stilla

SmallTownGuy said:


> Nothing has changed since the last time you spouted off.
> 
> I don't know what you actually the fck do for a living, but I'm damned sure it doesn't involve thinking.


Ok. I'll give you the choice. I can post pics of what i do, the challenges of my job, claim I know more than others, playing adult day care. Tell me not to post and you get your favorite web site without me. Dirty white boy is aware can cut off my attention. What do you want?


----------



## 91782

Stilla said:


> Ok. I'll give you the choice. I can post pics of what i do, the challenges of my job, claim I know more than others, playing adult day care. Tell me not to post and you get your favorite web site without me. Dirty white boy is aware can cut off my attention. What do you want?


I hear yipping. You need to go potty again little one?


----------



## Stilla

SmallTownGuy said:


> I hear yipping. You need to go potty again little one?


Let me know when you are responsible for a 2 million interior trim job.


----------



## Morning Wood

Stilla said:


> Let me know when you are responsible for a 2 million interior trim job.




Stop investing so much energy in internet photos. It’s ok to just move along.


----------



## 91782

Stilla said:


> Let me know when you are responsible for a 2 million interior trim job.


I am what you could call "self-employed". Means I'm responsible for the whole job - not just the trim.


----------



## Leo G

You guys aren't done with this yet?


----------



## Fouthgeneration

Mine is bigger.... Mine is wider, mine is underemployed if I'm posting B. S.

Thank God for special effects and Photo shop.....

I believe the girlfriends/customers when they say someone is "Huge"/masterbuilder, not so much the braggarts.
:thumbsup:

50 % of Posts on this topic are below average......


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Stilla said:


> Ok. I'll give you the choice. I can post pics of what i do, the challenges of my job, claim I know more than others, playing adult day care. Tell me not to post and you get your favorite web site without me. Dirty white boy is aware can cut off my attention. What do you want?


The guy can pull off nice work it's just too bad he's so Fu(1<!n pompous. Thinks he the most important guy on the job and I is a one horse pony:whistling Knows more than most of us and what after working 5 or 8 years of finish work:clap:


----------



## B.Johnson

Leo G said:


> You guys aren't done with this yet?


Apparently not.


----------



## hdavis

What's the problem, eeryone likes trim.:thumbsup:


----------



## Leo G

I'm not particularly fond of trim. Looks nice. But they always want ME to put it up. I'd rather just make it an go "Here ya go"


----------



## TxElectrician

Leo G said:


> I'm not particularly fond of trim. Looks nice. But they always want ME to put it up. I'd rather just make it an go "Here ya go"


Think you and hdavis are speaking of different trim


----------



## Leo G

Nooooooo.... really? :laughing:


----------



## Lettusbee

A couple of classics.

The gas pump zipties were at perfect height and angle for eye poking.


----------



## rblakes1

Just got an email from Rockler and had to laugh when I saw this pic in it, why would you spray with the drawers in? :laughing::laughing:


----------



## rblakes1

Big Johnson said:


> It’s ok to let it go.


Made me think of this...


----------



## Leo G

rblakes1 said:


> Just got an email from Rockler and had to laugh when I saw this pic in it, why would you spray with the drawers in? :laughing::laughing:


Cause you're a home owner.


----------



## Fouthgeneration

The home/ advert prop house has faux stamped concrete and asphalt, faux carriage house garage doors panel, faux LED 'gas' lamps, faux rock veneer, and probably fake wood siding....

Who'd paint a real wood built piece of furniture, Asians or white trash?

I could actually consider using a sub 8 foot tall? wall mounted pup tent for an indoor dust barrier on egress window or door masonry cut-in...:blink:
Or an "Air lock" on a scaffold shelter in very cold weather(sub zero).


----------



## hdavis

rblakes1 said:


> Just got an email from Rockler and had to laugh when I saw this pic in it, why would you spray with the drawers in? :laughing::laughing:


Because if you spray it all seperate, all the drawers are going to stick. Same thing if you brush or roll eith the drawers in or out.


----------



## Bedfordboy116

Deck on a home in a gated community that’s up for sale to the tune of $700k+. Apparently whoever built it couldnt make these joints look any better....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stryker1-1

Can't pay the mortgage if your spending all the money on the deck 

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder

California decks competition haha :laughing:


----------



## mrcat

I just threw up in my mouth

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordekyle

It probably looked okay until all the boards reached the same temperature.

I remember cutting some Endeck boards to 17' even. The next morning they were all 1/2-3/4" short.

Glad the 17' was a wild measurement.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M.F Custom

*Custom Trim Work*

Taco & Paco custom trim work cheapest prices in emerika


----------



## Irishslave

M.F Custom said:


> Taco & Paco custom trim work cheapest prices in emerika


Splendid.


----------



## dmcarnes

Started to extend a new return wall to accommodate cabinet work, took off the end piece of drywall, and had a fun surprise: the previous 
(now fired) contractor cut down a pocket door, blocked between the 1x3 to hold up the new drywall, notched the now freehanging header and plates, and wirenutted the new switch inside the wall (now held up by two pieces of drywall).


----------



## dmcarnes

dmcarnes said:


> Started to extend a new return wall to accommodate cabinet work, took off the end piece of drywall, and had a fun surprise: the previous
> (now fired) contractor cut down a pocket door, blocked between the 1x3 to hold up the new drywall, notched the now freehanging header and plates, and wirenutted the new switch inside the wall (now held up by two pieces of drywall).


Also the entire house is rotated 90 degrees off vertical, if my uploads are correct


----------



## Big Johnson

Mordekyle said:


> It probably looked okay until all the boards reached the same temperature.
> 
> I remember cutting some Endeck boards to 17' even. The next morning they were all 1/2-3/4" short.
> 
> Glad the 17' was a wild measurement.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Does that stuff expand and contract that much? You can see the short pcs look tight.


----------



## M.F Custom

dmcarnes said:


> Started to extend a new return wall to accommodate cabinet work, took off the end piece of drywall, and had a fun surprise: the previous
> (now fired) contractor cut down a pocket door, blocked between the 1x3 to hold up the new drywall, notched the now freehanging header and plates, and wirenutted the new switch inside the wall (now held up by two pieces of drywall).


Oh yes that wiring looks very safe...


----------



## Randy Bush

M.F Custom said:


> Oh yes that wiring looks very safe...


Although it would not of been maybe real pretty a junction box could of solved that problem and been legal I believe. Dumb stuff that some guys do.


----------



## M.F Custom

Randy Bush said:


> Although it would not of been maybe real pretty a junction box could of solved that problem and been legal I believe. Dumb stuff that some guys do.


Can't bury splice boxes in a wall or ceiling without access. That is the code here in N.J. Nail plates would be required also...


----------



## blacktop

M.F Custom said:


> Oh yes that wiring looks very safe...


 that's always a joy .


----------



## blacktop

M.F Custom said:


> Can't bury splice boxes in a wall or ceiling without access. That is the code here in N.J. Nail plates would be required also...


 Nail plates that bulge the sheetrock out so it looks like a snake corner. ? I love those !! Hey !!!! Let's leave it up to the drywall guy to level that chit out !! 

Awesome !!! :thumbsup::thumbup:


----------



## blacktop

Let's talk about by hurricane hangers . 

I'm sure you don't want to know the facts on them .

They go on the outside . Not the interior ! But it's easier to do it off the floor. . And by code ? It don't matter either way. But? It creates Hell on the top plate for the drywall !


----------



## blacktop

But who gives a chit about the next guy? 


I mean .....really ? If the job isn't clean and perfect before the painters show up ? Does it really matter who was there before me?


----------



## blacktop

I got more . I don't like working in hamster cages .

If it takes you two weeks to build a deck ? Keep your deck outside ! 

Ever heard of a temp step ? (That should blow a few minds ) 

Fasten the cans up tight . So I don't have to. It will 
bulge the board. If the seam is anywhere close to it. 

A few secs .....that's all it takes to give a chit .


----------



## hdavis

Cool, I hadn't thought of storing deck materials inside...


----------



## M.F Custom

blacktop said:


> Nail plates that bulge the sheetrock out so it looks like a snake corner. ? I love those !! Hey !!!! Let's leave it up to the drywall guy to level that chit out !!
> 
> Awesome !!! :thumbsup::thumbup:


I mortise my nail plates in so they are flush with the face of the framing. Do you prefer putting a drywall screw or nail through the wire?


----------



## Big Johnson

blacktop said:


> Let's talk about by hurricane hangers .
> 
> I'm sure you don't want to know the facts on them .
> 
> They go on the outside . Not the interior ! But it's easier to do it off the floor. . And by code ? It don't matter either way. But? It creates Hell on the top plate for the drywall !


Tell your framers to start using these.


----------



## Randy Bush

M.F Custom said:


> Can't bury splice boxes in a wall or ceiling without access. That is the code here in N.J. Nail plates would be required also...


Was not talking about burying it , know better then that.


----------



## Randy Bush

Big Johnson said:


> Tell your framers to start using these.


I have used them before , easy to use.


----------



## Big Johnson

Randy Bush said:


> I have used them before , easy to use.


It’s all I use, quick, easy and about the same price as RT7 straps. 

Where I use the template and it leaves a little bulge in the wood, I smack the bulge with my framer and it’s all smooth again. Usually I can go up through the bottom of top plates right into the truss on a little angle. Only use the template if there’s a header in the way.



Edit:

$0.60 each. 


https://www.fastoolnow.com/sdwc15600-kt.html


----------



## rblakes1

hdavis said:


> Cool, I hadn't thought of storing deck materials inside...


Well, you gotta make sure they acclimate inside for at least a couple days before installing

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lettusbee

rblakes1 said:


> Well, you gotta make sure they acclimate inside for at least a couple days before installing
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


So that's why my Trex miter s always open up!:jester:


----------



## Mordekyle

Big Johnson said:


> Does that stuff expand and contract that much? You can see the short pcs look tight.




That stuff that I used sure did.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frank Castle

:blink::laughing:


----------



## 91782

Frank Castle said:


> :blink::laughing:


Frank Castle's Art Gallery. This piece is titled: "Chit You Can't Make Up"

:no::no::laughing:


----------



## J L

Didn't I see the same picture posted on the tile cut of the day thread?


----------



## RickP

Double post.


----------



## RickP

I installed a garage door the other day in a new attached garage addition. Besides the floor being out of level, the jambs were out of plumb. The one was out one inch with my 6' level. When I went there to do the measurement, the white aluminum wasn't there and I didn't expect white based on the rest of the colors and brought a different color jamb seal. When I went back a day later to install the white seal, the customer apologized for not calling me because he is having all the white aluminum on the jambs and facia and also the white soffit changed. He was never asked what color trim and soffit he wanted and they just installed white. Oops.


----------



## M.F Custom

Custom trim work


----------



## RickP

Just needed a little more Alex Plus to make it look better. :thumbup:


----------



## M.F Custom

Caulk and paint make it what it aint!


----------



## Leo G

M.F Custom said:


> Custom trim work


That is custom!


----------



## shanekw1

M.F Custom said:


> Custom trim work


Egad!


----------



## jlhaslip

Does the other side match?


----------



## JAH

A+ for effort & creativity!


----------



## rblakes1

JAH said:


> A+ for effort & creativity!


That is amazing

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## NYgutterguy

Big Johnson said:


> I think the jack is just used to wedge the 2x4’s. No one in their right mind would put a plank on that.




Pretty sure they had a 24' pick on there and another small ladder on the roof with the other ladder bracket. These guys do some crazy stuff around here 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Bush

Big Johnson said:


> I think the jack is just used to wedge the 2x4’s. No one in their right mind would put a plank on that.


I have seen some pretty dumb stuff in my time, would not put it past someone doing it. A lot of people out there not in their right mind. :laughing:


----------



## blacktop

NYgutterguy said:


> Came across this the other day at a job. Some sort of ladder stabilizer of something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Kinda hard to figure out what that's all about .:blink:
Not to mention the window sill damage .you can look at those vinyl Windows and they'll get scratched .


----------



## B.Johnson

Easy to see what they were doing. If you are going to put your ladder jack 6 rungs up from the last place the ladder touches anything then you have to brace the top of the ladder to keep it from kicking out on you.

It's in the OSHA manual... Look it up. :laughing:

Edit: They have a spotter on the ground just in case anything bad happens. Seems legit to me.


----------



## NYgutterguy

B.Johnson said:


> Easy to see what they were doing. If you are going to put your ladder jack 6 rungs up from the last place the ladder touches anything then you have to brace the top of the ladder to keep it from kicking out on you.
> 
> It's in the OSHA manual... Look it up. :laughing:
> 
> Edit: They have a spotter on the ground just in case anything bad happens. Seems legit to me.




The bottom was actually secured pretty well too but forgot to take a pic of that. OSHA will only show up to investigate an accident where there is a fatality in this area. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Johnson

B.Johnson said:


> Easy to see what they were doing. If you are going to put your ladder jack 6 rungs up from the last place the ladder touches anything then you have to brace the top of the ladder to keep it from kicking out on you.
> 
> It's in the OSHA manual... Look it up. :laughing:
> 
> Edit: They have a spotter on the ground just in case anything bad happens. Seems legit to me.


I would have took the two nails out of the end and used them where the 2x4’s cross. :whistling


----------



## blacktop

Its in the OSHA manual . LMAO! :laughing:


----------



## blacktop

I can't say nothing really...I've rigged up worse than that.:whistling


----------



## blacktop

A few years ago I was working down the street from a drywaller friend of mine. I stopped by at lunch to shoot the chit. It was one of those homes where ,When you walked in the front door . The cathedral went up over the upstairs landing and down the other side to the kitchen . He had three full buckets of mud in the foyer with a walk plank on top of two of the buckets , another walk plank running from the second step of the stairs to the third bucket. With two stages sitting on top of the planks .
Upstairs from the landing to the top of the scaffold,, he had an extension ladder running across with a strip of OSB on top of the rungs . 

I said dude! There has got be a better way,!

He said ,, F IT! They wanna build this crazy chit ? We gotta reach it somehow !!


----------



## Mordekyle

blacktop said:


> A few years ago I was working down the street from a drywaller friend of mine. I stopped by at lunch to shoot the chit. It was one of those homes where ,When you walked in the front door . The cathedral went up over the upstairs landing and down the other side to the kitchen . He had three full buckets of mud in the foyer with a walk plank on top of two of the buckets , another walk plank running from the second step of the stairs to the third bucket. With two stages sitting on top of the planks .
> 
> Upstairs from the landing to the top of the scaffold,, he had an extension ladder running across with a strip of OSB on top of the rungs .
> 
> 
> 
> I said dude! There has got be a better way,!
> 
> 
> 
> He said ,, F IT! They wanna build this crazy chit ? We gotta reach it somehow !!




I know someone that has used a 40 foot aluminum extension ladder on top of ladder jacks. With OSB strips, nonetheless.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morning Wood

I know someone that put a step ladder on his stage plank that was on extension ladders with ladder brackets. He only broke his leg. He’s back in action though.


----------



## Inner10

blacktop said:


> A few years ago I was working down the street from a drywaller friend of mine. I stopped by at lunch to shoot the chit. It was one of those homes where ,When you walked in the front door . The cathedral went up over the upstairs landing and down the other side to the kitchen . He had three full buckets of mud in the foyer with a walk plank on top of two of the buckets , another walk plank running from the second step of the stairs to the third bucket. With two stages sitting on top of the planks .
> Upstairs from the landing to the top of the scaffold,, he had an extension ladder running across with a strip of OSB on top of the rungs .
> 
> I said dude! There has got be a better way,!
> 
> He said ,, F IT! They wanna build this crazy chit ? We gotta reach it somehow !!


I borrowed scaffolding from a drywaller and was appalled at how worn out the plywood on the planks were... Guess I was being picky.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## blacktop

Inner10 said:


> I borrowed scaffolding from a drywaller and was appalled at how worn out the plywood on the planks were... Guess I was being picky.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Buy you're own damn scaffold ! :laughing:

Really tho.. my 7 footers are in good shape . But all my 10 footers need the ply replaced . And i have 10 of them. Do you have any idea how hard it is to find 10' ply? I'm kinda waiting to save enough coin to replace them with salt treat .


----------



## Fouthgeneration

BlackTop: Menards has 5' x 10' x 3/4" nominal treated plywood for only 100.00$ a sheet, the 5' width allows (3) plank infills per sheet for ~118" x 19.5" aluminum and plywood decking/ composite planking...

https://www.menards.com/main/buildi...-acx-fir-plywood/1251070/p-1444452505105.html

I think I'd go with a under deck glue and screw lap splice and save About 50%.

With thousands of miles of salt water coast on the right hand side of Virginia, surely you can find a wood boat lumberyard/ chandler?


----------



## Windycity

Damm $100 a sheet? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYgutterguy

Another Great design. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blacktop

Windycity said:


> Damm $100 a sheet?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know .. a new 10' stage plank aluminum is $170 .

I'm thinking of selling all my 10 footers and buy new.


----------



## Randy Bush

NYgutterguy said:


> Another Great design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Boy that is special. See so much dumb stuff done on houses anymore and by guys that should know better. 

Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


----------



## NYgutterguy

Randy Bush said:


> Boy that is special. See so much dumb stuff done on houses anymore and by guys that should know better.
> 
> Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk




The stuff I see on a daily basis is mind blowing. I'm just the gutter sub and I had to tell the roofers to make sure they put a kick out at least for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Bush

I hear you on that, so many guys here don't even bother with them.


----------



## cedarboarder

NYgutterguy said:


> The stuff I see on a daily basis is mind blowing. I'm just the gutter sub and I had to tell the roofers to make sure they put a kick out at least for me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


waste of shingles, that 1 inch adds up job to job.


----------



## blacktop

NYgutterguy said:


> The stuff I see on a daily basis is mind blowing. I'm just the gutter sub and I had to tell the roofers to make sure they put a kick out at least for me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


An old farm hand I grew up around as a kid recently ask me if I could take a look at his gutters . He's in his late 70s. And since I'm in construction he thinks I know how to fix anything :whistling

I drove by and set a ladder up to find there was no kick out at all. The drip edge stopped at the edge of the roof line. All the wood was rotted. And the gutters barely hanging on. The government home was only 7 years old . I felt for the old guy. But wasn't much I could do for him.


----------



## NYgutterguy

blacktop said:


> An old farm hand I grew up around as a kid recently ask me if I could take a look at his gutters . He's in his late 70s. And since I'm in construction he thinks I know how to fix anything :whistling
> 
> 
> 
> I drove by and set a ladder up to find there was no kick out at all. The drip edge stopped at the edge of the roof line. All the wood was rotted. And the gutters barely hanging on. The government home was only 7 years old . I felt for the old guy. But wasn't much I could do for him.




Sure you could have pulled it off. Ain't exactly rocket science what I do. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blacktop

NYgutterguy said:


> Sure you could have pulled it off. Ain't exactly rocket science what I do.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Even the ends of the trusses were rotted . And this old dude is poorer than me . It was out of my hands . I tried to fasten the gutters back the best I could .


----------



## madmax718

not certain a gutter without a kickout is any better with a gutter on or not on- at least not on it won't rot as bad.


----------



## WBailey1041

Customer: You wouldn’t believe the low quote I got on electrical. 

WBailey1041: Uh, yes I would.....sir. I mean good for you. 

Customer: Now I need a good drywall crew, know anyone?

WBailey1041: NOPE, good luck.


----------



## JAH

:laughing:


----------



## blacktop

WBailey1041 said:


> Customer: You wouldn’t believe the low quote I got on electrical.
> 
> WBailey1041: Uh, yes I would.....sir. I mean good for you.
> 
> Customer: Now I need a good drywall crew, know anyone?
> 
> WBailey1041: NOPE, good luck.


That's actually some clean cuts !! They didn't use a hammer to cut the holes !


----------



## rblakes1

The top of this is below waist height









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lettusbee

rblakes1 said:


> The top of this is below waist height
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Short folks gotta pee too you know

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder

rblakes1 said:


> The top of this is below waist height
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Suprised no big brown logs in it yet.... :laughing:


----------



## rblakes1

cedarboarder said:


> Suprised no big brown logs in it yet.... :laughing:


This was in a classy La Quinta!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## TxElectrician

rblakes1 said:


> The top of this is below waist height
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


That water is cold 
Yeah, and deep too.


----------



## Lettusbee

I once rented a brand new house in a brand new development. All of the light switches were noticeably lower than standard. 

The explanation I got was that the developer was of short stature, and the switches in every house were installed at the height he deemed suitable.


----------



## RichVT

One time I had a layover in Dallas on a flight out West. When I headed to the Men's Room, I figured all of the urinals would be mounted closer to the floor because, you know, everything's bigger in Texas!


----------



## B.Johnson

And...???


----------



## Diamond D.

rblakes1 said:


> The top of this is below waist height
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Probably meant to assimilate one of these.

http://www.urinal.net/park_theater/urinal_parktheater.med.jpg

D.


----------



## Mordekyle

1 1/2" at four feet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

I've seen worse. But those houses are late 1700s


----------



## Diamond D.

Mordekyle said:


> 1 1/2" at four feet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's my house. Although closer to 16', but still. :no:
They "forgot" to put a plate on the center beam. Or to keep the beam up. 

Makes for interesting renovations, especially the kitchen.

D.


----------



## NYgutterguy

Mordekyle said:


> 1 1/2" at four feet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Call tipi 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlhaslip

NYgutterguy said:


> Call tipi


He's busy becoming a slimeball realtor.


----------



## Easy Gibson

Leo G said:


> I've seen worse. But those houses are late 1700s


Pfft. My house has that over two feet.

Look at this guy with his 4 foot Shangri la over there.


----------



## Mordekyle

NYgutterguy said:


> Call tipi
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I must admit, "topographic map Tipi" and his thread did come to mind.


I think I'll pull the floor at the threshold and find a plumber to cut down the floor joists.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blacktop

Lettusbee said:


> I once rented a brand new house in a brand new development. All of the light switches were noticeably lower than standard.
> 
> The explanation I got was that the developer was of short stature, and the switches in every house were installed at the height he deemed suitable.


Wheelchair?


----------



## Lettusbee

​


blacktop said:


> Wheelchair?


Nope, simply short. Not dwarf, just short.


----------



## blacktop

Lettusbee said:


> ​
> Nope, simply short. Not dwarf, just short.


 I like it when the switches are below my seams .


----------



## cedarboarder

Some designers like the switches low... make the ceilings seem higher.


----------



## Inner10

Lettusbee said:


> I once rented a brand new house in a brand new development. All of the light switches were noticeably lower than standard.
> 
> The explanation I got was that the developer was of short stature, and the switches in every house were installed at the height he deemed suitable.





blacktop said:


> I like it when the switches are below my seams .





cedarboarder said:


> Some designers like the switches low... make the ceilings seem higher.


It's been popular here for a while, leaves more room on the wall for artwork. But to be honest it makes sense to have switches 30-35" instead of 48" because that's where your hand is. You don't have to lift your arm up.


----------



## Tinstaafl

Inner10 said:


> But to be honest it makes sense to have switches 30-35" instead of 48" because that's where your hand is. You don't have to lift your arm up.


I wouldn't be too surprised to learn that part of the original reasoning behind the more standard 4' height was to keep them out of rugrat range.


----------



## Leo G

I think it's for the drywall guys ease of install.


----------



## Tinstaafl

Light switches were around quite a while before drywall arrived on the scene.


----------



## Stryker1-1

Last tech tried then left.









Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## Golden view

Inner10 said:


> It's been popular here for a while, leaves more room on the wall for artwork. But to be honest it makes sense to have switches 30-35" instead of 48" because that's where your hand is. You don't have to lift your arm up.


When you're blindly feeling your way through the dark, your hands are closer to 48"


----------



## cedarboarder

**** Dan the tree man....

good channel.


----------



## Inner10

Tinstaafl said:


> I wouldn't be too surprised to learn that part of the original reasoning behind the more standard 4' height was to keep them out of rugrat range.


Well said.


----------



## PCI

This is in a $600 home in the "Parade of Homes".


----------



## B.Johnson

What do you expect from a $600 home? :whistling


----------



## Big Johnson

Inner10 said:


> It's been popular here for a while, leaves more room on the wall for artwork. But to be honest it makes sense to have switches 30-35" instead of 48" because that's where your hand is. You don't have to lift your arm up.


I think my elec. sets them at 40” or 42”.


----------



## blacktop

PCI said:


> This is in a $600 home in the "Parade of Homes".


Salt treat is on the concrete . Thats code !


----------



## NYgutterguy

Bull Trout said:


> you guys went out for beers, made fun of the archi all night, he became one of your best customers and life long friend?




Actually that day the uncomfortableness I felt was so bad that I haven't embarrassed myself since.(that I'm aware of lol) Was like 20 years ago at least. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay hole

Was on a job yesterday and the fairly attractive lady left to the store for a while. Going against my better judgment we proceeded to say somewhat inappropriate stuff.... like her looking pretty good for someone who has no soul(red head). 
About an hour later her husband came out of the bedroom to use the restroom! Apparently he works nights!!!! I’m not sure what all he heard but I was definitely ashamed of myself!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WBailey1041

No pictures huh? Try harder tomorrow when you hear him snoring


----------



## 91782

??? Rube Goldberg -esque


----------



## NYgutterguy

SmallTownGuy said:


> ??? Rube Goldberg -esque




Not a total hack job. At least the gutter they all feed into is a 6" one lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anthill

looks like the gutter guys should be in their own league. We just can't compete.


----------



## NYgutterguy

Anthill said:


> looks like the gutter guys should be in their own league. We just can't compete.




Job security lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYgutterguy

Anthill said:


> looks like the gutter guys should be in their own league. We just can't compete.




This hack work isn't done by gutter guys. Just Guys attempting to be gutter guys. The jack of all types


----------



## Stryker1-1

When I run into a network cable sagging down a wall because the person who installed it used 2 wire nm clips.

Guess that's all home depot had in stock

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## Anthill




----------



## Anthill

oops sideways again.


----------



## asevereid

Random **** that I come across...









Sent from my SM-G530W using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

NYgutterguy said:


> Not 100% positive but I think he's the one that put it there lol .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Learn our lesson about making such comments did we?


----------



## A&E Exteriors

smalltownguy said:


> ??? Rube goldberg -esque


wtf


----------



## BillD

I bet the person who did this thought it was brilliant


----------



## Big Johnson

It looks worse in real life.


----------



## Big Johnson

Architect should be shot.


----------



## Big Johnson

At least in the unemployment line


----------



## NYgutterguy

Big Johnson said:


> It looks worse in real life.




What the guy riding up the other guys ass in the white car? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Johnson

NYgutterguy said:


> What the guy riding up the other guys ass in the white car?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They’re in different lanes. 

I’m talking about the concrete “castle”. It looks like a prison with castle turrets.


----------



## NYgutterguy

Big Johnson said:


> They’re in different lanes. I’m talking about the concrete “castle”.




Lol i figured that out after the rest of pics 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B.Johnson

NYgutterguy said:


> What the guy riding up the other guys ass in the white car?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Some old guy not driving the speed limit. :whistling


----------



## Stryker1-1

BillD said:


> I bet the person who did this thought it was brilliant


Bet the guy who painted over it though the same thing. 

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## Morning Wood

What is that building supposed to be?


----------



## Fouthgeneration

Chinese re-education camp/ Disneyland?

A gun-Free zone "safe" school building (no entryways/Gates open during Business hours) formerly known as a "Castle"...


----------



## cedarboarder

Not sure wtf this guys is building, no trailer plate. What a peice of crap, sure his work is top notch










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Johnson

Morning Wood said:


> What is that building supposed to be?


I think it’s a hotel. It’s been under construction for a long time.


Nope:

http://www.mlive.com/business/west-michigan/index.ssf/2018/01/state_safety_inspectors_invest.html


----------



## Big Johnson

I’ll pass. 


http://www.grandcastle.com/photogallery.aspx


----------



## Easy Gibson

BillD said:


> I bet the person who did this thought it was brilliant


Thrice is nice!


----------



## Stryker1-1

cedarboarder said:


> Not sure wtf this guys is building, no trailer plate. What a peice of crap, sure his work is top notch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


The speed bump out of the parking lot is going to ruin that trailer.

That's also the nicest looking pc store I have seen

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## Fouthgeneration

It is a "Proof of skill" demonstrator....You build it, then pull it over to the GC to show him to get the job.....

Kinda of like a pre built masonry sample panel....with wheels


----------



## cedarboarder

Fouthgeneration said:


> It is a "Proof of skill" demonstrator....You build it, then pull it over to the GC to show him to get the job.....
> 
> Kinda of like a pre built masonry sample panel....with wheels


Just in case this trailer joker is reading this post " STOP BUILDING OR FIXING ANY THING YOU ARE GOING TO KILL SOME ONE" 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay hole

cedarboarder said:


> Just in case this trailer joker is reading this post " STOP BUILDING OR FIXING ANY THING YOUR GOING TO KILL SOME ONE"
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk




I thank god every day when nothing of mine is on here!!!!!


----------



## cedarboarder

Jay hole said:


> I thank god every day when nothing of mine is on here!!!!!


Least of your worries! seen the show Catch a Contractor? Haha

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinstaafl

So whaddaya do with all that water from the sump pump?


----------



## NYgutterguy

Tinstaafl said:


> So whaddaya do with all that water from the sump pump?




Wish I could say I've never been asked to do that once or 5 times lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinstaafl

NYgutterguy said:


> Wish I could say I've never been asked to do that once or 5 times lol.


Expand your business to include solar panels & sump pumps, and you could be a grillionaire by next year.


----------



## cedarboarder

how not to frame a 2-foot cantilever. It went out the distance of the "joist" in the middle. Not sure what you call it other than just F****D
Built out of scraps, most the framing went with the handrails.
No vapor barrier, one chewed up wire with a dead rat. A beehive, No cross ventilation. all started with some loose flashing 

Took an immense amount of work to leave the interior alone. one of those jobs you just want to forget about :laughing:


----------



## Mordekyle

Overspray on the grass from spraying railings, check.
Rotten fascia, check.
Rotten deck boards, check
Grass growing from both, check



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fouthgeneration

Mordekyle: How many layers of paint to reinforce the rotten deck boards...OSHA won't let me paint my scaffold plank or wooden ladders....

Maybe some carbon fiber matting embedded into the paint?:thumbsup:

Love the use of the 9" long scraps, isn't there supposed to be a little day light between the deck boards so they can dry out???

Gotta to like that zero overhang detail so the end fasteners are failing in less then a year...


----------



## StrongTower

I have never, ever seen drywall wrapped false end treads. Don’t think I’ve seen a landing newel used as a starting newel either. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asevereid

StrongTower said:


> I have never, ever seen drywall wrapped false end treads. Don’t think I’ve seen a landing newel used as a starting newel either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I gotta ask because I just don't know... What is a landing newel and what is a starting newel? 

Sent from my SM-G530W using Tapatalk


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

asevereid said:


> I gotta ask because I just don't know... What is a landing newel and what is a starting newel?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G530W using Tapatalk


I'm guessing the one is taller than the other because of having a railing go through on a pitch vs the other is only a pitch on one side with straight or not rail on the other.


----------



## WBailey1041

a Newel is a stair post. One is at the beginning, one is at the landing ( part of the stairs thats much larger than a single stair and allows the stairs to change direction.


----------



## asevereid

WBailey1041 said:


> a Newel is a stair post. One is at the beginning, one is at the landing ( part of the stairs thats much larger than a single stair and allows the stairs to change direction.


Thank you... I know what newels are... I've just never seen them distinguished as such prior to installation. 
I thought newels were newels, and they weren't designated as landing or starting until they were installed. 
But Travis explained it pretty simply... One's longer than the other to accommodate for handrail attachment and transitioning. 
I've only worked with 4x4 newels, and we always order the longest stock so that we can sink the posts in to the framing or installed blocking beneath the sub floor. 

Sent from my SM-G530W using Tapatalk


----------



## StrongTower

asevereid said:


> I gotta ask because I just don't know... What is a landing newel and what is a starting newel?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G530W using Tapatalk




Starting newel on that style post has the flat just a little larger than the handrail profile. Landing newels eliminate the need for fittings at intersections on a post to post application. Mostly used with turned posts. I’ve just honestly never seen one at the bottom of the stairs. The drywall wrap treads are what really caught my eye at first. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fouthgeneration

Just a brickie.......

Why the step up from the runner carpet to the "drywall" cluster under the posts?

Why are the upper and lower staircases two different runner lengths...

What about the old 4" ball rule on spacing posts.....

the labor spent dry walling around the posts on the lower unit, Wow.

What about the minimum run length on the lower half.....7.625" risers, 8.5" runners....

9' ceiling + 10" floor system = 118" of risers / 15 @ 7 3/4", I'd put winder in the landing.

Finally, faux Wood floor, and carpet and drywalled staircase, how classy.......


----------



## madrina

Fouthgeneration said:


> Just a brickie.......
> 
> Why the step up from the runner carpet to the "drywall" cluster under the posts?
> 
> Why are the upper and lower staircases two different runner lengths...
> 
> What about the old 4" ball rule on spacing posts.....
> 
> the labor spent dry walling around the posts on the lower unit, Wow.
> 
> What about the minimum run length on the lower half.....7.625" risers, 8.5" runners....
> 
> 9' ceiling + 10" floor system = 118" of risers / 15 @ 7 3/4", I'd put winder in the landing.
> 
> Finally, faux Wood floor, and carpet and drywalled staircase, how classy.......


You guys are so impressive with your contractor talk. I love it. seriously. I have no idea what youre talking about but it is kind of hot.

Thats weird right? I used to date this guy who was a LT in the navy and he used to give coordinates and say all this submariner stuff and then say "down Periscope" and I thought that was hot too. :laughing:

I wonder if my customers think its hot when Im like "HEY, can you toss me that roll of nails in your bushes. and that knife too please. thanks"


----------



## Fouthgeneration

The treads on the lower steps aren't deep enough to meet code anywhere in The USA....

Code requires the railing posts to be close enough a baby('s head) can't fit between them, (4" ball rule), the posts are to far apart on the second flight of steps....= dead/stupid baby....

In this case the big 4" ball = the size of a new born's head more or less...

Mathematically, You need at least 16 risers to meet code with 9' ceiling, 7 5/8" considered as the absolute Max riser height...most designers recommend 7" for old and infirm customers/family.

Just another piece of low bid illegal alien made manure, IMHO

It is sad, a well built stairway could have added value & safety for a hundred years


----------



## Big Johnson

Fouthgeneration said:


> The treads on the lower steps aren't deep enough to meet code anywhere in The USA....
> 
> Code requires the railing posts to be close enough a baby('s head) can't fit between them, (4" ball rule), the posts are to far apart on the second flight of steps....= dead/stupid baby....
> 
> In this case the big 4" ball = the size of a new born's head more or less...
> 
> Mathematically, You need at least 16 risers to meet code with 9' ceiling, 7 5/8" considered as the absolute Max riser height...most designers recommend 7" for old and infirm customers/family.
> 
> Just another piece of low bid illegal alien made manure, IMHO
> 
> It is sad, a well built stairway could have added value & safety for a hundred years



How do you know it’s a 9’ ceiling? If it is, the patio door is 8’ tall.


----------



## B.Johnson

Unless it has been changed and I missed it, maximum riser height is 8 1/4".

So far as the baluster spacing goes, they do that all the time on HGTV, I have no idea how they get away with it.


----------



## StrongTower

Fouthgeneration said:


> The treads on the lower steps aren't deep enough to meet code anywhere in The USA....
> 
> 
> 
> Code requires the railing posts to be close enough a baby('s head) can't fit between them, (4" ball rule), the posts are to far apart on the second flight of steps....= dead/stupid baby....
> 
> 
> 
> In this case the big 4" ball = the size of a new born's head more or less...
> 
> 
> 
> Mathematically, You need at least 16 risers to meet code with 9' ceiling, 7 5/8" considered as the absolute Max riser height...most designers recommend 7" for old and infirm customers/family.
> 
> 
> 
> Just another piece of low bid illegal alien made manure, IMHO
> 
> 
> 
> It is sad, a well built stairway could have added value & safety for a hundred years




This house is on the market in my area for 595k. Built in the 90s, it is a professional wide angle pic so the spacing in the balusters are not representative. I’m sure they’re not under 4” sphere. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Fouthgeneration said:


> The treads on the lower steps aren't deep enough to meet code anywhere in The USA....
> 
> Code requires the railing posts to be close enough a baby('s head) can't fit between them, (4" ball rule), the posts are to far apart on the second flight of steps....= dead/stupid baby....
> 
> In this case the big 4" ball = the size of a new born's head more or less...
> 
> Mathematically, You need at least 16 risers to meet code with 9' ceiling, 7 5/8" considered as the absolute Max riser height...most designers recommend 7" for old and infirm customers/family.
> 
> Just another piece of low bid illegal alien made manure, IMHO
> 
> It is sad, a well built stairway could have added value & safety for a hundred years


Around here 8 1/8" is max, but not recommended.


----------



## Leo G

B.Johnson said:


> Unless it has been changed and I missed it, maximum riser height is 8 1/4".
> 
> So far as the baluster spacing goes, they do that all the time on HGTV, I have no idea how they get away with it.


Code around here is the 4" ball too.


----------



## StrongTower

B.Johnson said:


> Unless it has been changed and I missed it, maximum riser height is 8 1/4".
> 
> 
> 
> So far as the baluster spacing goes, they do that all the time on HGTV, I have no idea how they get away with it.




Max riser height for my area is 7 3/4 on the new builds


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fouthgeneration

I might be wrong about the 8 foot ceiling.....

7 3/4" Max riser(s) and 3/8" max variation... on residential

Why would you cheese up an open stair on a 600K$ home:blink:

Isn't changing the angle a little tacky/ unsafe? I.E. the longer runners on the higher flight of stairs from a smaller angle then the lower unit.

The landing maybe could have been a step lower....

10" minimum runners residential... 

Commercial is 7" max and 11" run....

Maybe the rest of the house is at least Average?

Every time I heard my kids ran up and down that hot mess and the beat changed at the landing, I'd get madder I'd paid hard earned money for it.:jester: I am just a 'Little' anal....:whistling


----------



## JAH

Whats original the dormer or chimney?


----------



## madrina

Oooh oooh oooh... I know the answer!! Pick me pick me! 

I'll take the chimney is original and the dormers are fake for 100.


----------



## hdavis

That looks stupid.


----------



## B.D.R.

Just snapped this shot while at the hairdressers with my wife.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asevereid

SmallTownGuy said:


> FWIW: I've had flatwork guys do sidewalks for me that deserve to be in this thread. They passed inspections too.
> 
> Chit happens. Take a chill before you leap froggy is all I got.


Thanks... I'm currently evaluating where the boss thinks the company will go. He's currently segueaing in to a 3 way partnership with two other companies. There may be work available for months on end, but I want to see where their priorities are... Quantity or quality. 

Sent from my SM-G530W using Tapatalk


----------



## Stryker1-1

Sometimes it's not always about not caring sometimes the customer wants what the customer wants.

I've had customers ask me to put tvs in the dumbest of places or network jacks at completely odd heights .

It may feel wrong and I will advise them of better alternatives but if they want the tv in a stupid spot of the outlet out of line with the rest as long as they sign off oking it I'll do it.

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## CGreen09

Shingle sandwich. I counted six layers...


----------



## cedarboarder

Thought you guys might like the company slogan haha









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Bush

CGreen09 said:


> Shingle sandwich. I counted six layers...


That is why they make 3" roofing nails. :thumbsup:


----------



## cedarboarder

TheGrizz said:


> That’s what I’m thinking as well, either that or they just REALLY want this job done a certain way.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Quality shouldn't be expensive, it's priceless...


----------



## Snobnd

Measure twice then measure again.


----------



## Lettusbee

Looks good to me









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Isn't that great work I did there? Doors match perfectly. Just a smidge over sized. Maybe take a hand plane to it.

I built them to the size I wrote down. To bad what I wrote was off by 4" WTF :wallbash:


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

That sucks...


----------



## Leo G

A-yup. Sure does.

If I was off by 1/8" I'd be pissed. This, I actually laughed. It's so far off it's hilarious. The HO understood, she loves my work other than the slightly oversized doors


----------



## HammerSwing

Whatever works right!


----------



## jlhaslip

HammerSwing said:


> Whatever works right!


That's about as goofy a set up as one man could possibly imagine.

:jester:


----------



## Morning Wood

Looks like structural lattice with all the meat left in those stringers


----------



## StrongTower

Bought the house 1 1/2 years ago, was built in 2001. Now I’m thinking if there’s any sheeting or insulation left behind this brick.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stryker1-1

They tell me it's a fence will have to get pictures of some more sections some of the boards are on an obvious slant and their is one section if the fence that they cut everything to less than 5ft tall









Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Snobnd said:


> Measure twice then measure again.


We do it nice, cause we do it twice. Back to the drawing board...:sad:


----------



## Leo G

If you give me the post numbers of the posts I'll do it. But I'm not going to search the whole thread to make it happen. If Tin is bored he'll do it. :w00t:


----------



## VinylHanger

Once...twice...three times still crazy...

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NYgutterguy

VinylHanger said:


> Once...twice...three times still crazy...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk




I'm like it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## griz

ScipioAfricanus said:


> How do you guys know that?
> 
> Hmmm?
> 
> Andy.


sage wisdom....:whistling :laughing: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fouthgeneration

They all back into the same "pickle" park for "break" time.....

I wouldn't want the dog yakking up or blowing out 3' of pepperoni in my truck cab..... Time for an 'exit' strategy President Bush.....?:blink:


----------



## cedarboarder

you guys didn't mind it being 3 inches the other night...


----------



## VinylHanger

That's because your shoes made it seem much bigger.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jlhaslip

* waiting for someone to say: *

" I only have three inches, but some women like it that wide... "


----------



## Calidecks

jlhaslip said:


> * waiting for someone to say: *
> 
> " I only have three inches, but some women like it that wide... "




"That fat"


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Bedfordboy116

It gets even better.....
I show up this morning to find that last Friday while no one was here, the ‘painter’ painted the walls in both bathrooms that my drywall guy had just finished, without ever sanding it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bedfordboy116

And this is after he “finished the touch up” this morning....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

I think you need a new drywall guy. It shouldn't look that bad before sanding. That's DIY work when you have to sand that much.

Or maybe he's using a power sander and just doesn't care because it's going to level easy enough.


----------



## heavy_d

Yeah that's some homeowner drywall right there. Fire that drywaller immediately.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Shoe

Bedfordboy116 said:


> Working on a flip right now. These are examples of some of the ‘painters’ work. Literally everything he’s touched looks that bad. But the HO doesn’t want to pay us to paint because we are “too skilled”. Good thing they’ve got a cheap painter....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Reminds me what a lady told me once after I opened my truck up and saw all of my tools. “ I don’t want someone like you, I just wanted a handyman.”



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

Leo G said:


> I think you need a new drywall guy. It shouldn't look that bad before sanding. That's DIY work when you have to sand that much.
> 
> Or maybe he's using a power sander and just doesn't care because it's going to level easy enough.





heavy_d said:


> Yeah that's some homeowner drywall right there. Fire that drywaller immediately.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Actually he does great work. You should have seen the condition of the walls before he started... They had a bunch of patches as well as some texturey something or another all over them.

If we were GC'ing the project we would have torn out the drywall without a second thought. They wanted to "save money" and just skim them.

We always sand for our drywall guy cause we have the Festool drywall sander which is fast and contains dust quite well. So it fell into the category of, it will take us less time to power sand than it would take him to do multiple skims. We both have an understanding of what's going on here...

Oh and an update to Bedford's post, the "painter" has been fired.


----------



## heavy_d

I believe you. I just don't see how the walls could possibly look like that after a once over with a wide knife or trowel. Looks like he used his fingers.


Xtrememtnbiker said:


> Actually he does great work. You should have seen the condition of the walls before he started... They had a bunch of patches as well as some texturey something or another all over them.
> 
> If we were GC'ing the project we would have torn out the drywall without a second thought. They wanted to "save money" and just skim them.
> 
> We always sand for our drywall guy cause we have the Festool drywall sander which is fast and contains dust quite well. So it fell into the category of, it will take us less time to power sand than it would take him to do multiple skims. We both have an understanding of what's going on here...
> 
> Oh and an update to Bedford's post, the "painter" has been fired.


Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

heavy_d said:


> I believe you. I just don't see how the walls could possibly look like that after a once over with a wide knife or trowel. Looks like he used his fingers.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


I understand. But I'm just saying, you should have seen the before. They were so many raised areas it was nothing like doing a tight skim for a level 5 type of work. I'm really glad I wasn't the one skimming it. :laughing:


----------



## Leo G

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> Actually he does great work. You should have seen the condition of the walls before he started... They had a bunch of patches as well as some texturey something or another all over them.
> 
> If we were GC'ing the project we would have torn out the drywall without a second thought. They wanted to "save money" and just skim them.
> 
> We always sand for our drywall guy cause we have the Festool drywall sander which is fast and contains dust quite well. So it fell into the category of, it will take us less time to power sand than it would take him to do multiple skims. We both have an understanding of what's going on here...
> 
> Oh and an update to Bedford's post, the "painter" has been fired.


Really? That's it? He needed to be executed :laughing::jester:


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

Leo G said:


> Really? That's it? He needed to be executed :laughing::jester:


We were told his background was roofing.

IDGAF what his background was, could be IT for all I care, that work wasn't even close to acceptable.


----------



## Big Johnson

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> Oh and an update to Bedford's post, the "painter" has been fired.




Are you guys partners?


----------



## Bedfordboy116

Big Johnson said:


> Are you guys partners?




Brothers. Family business with our dad and several other friends. I’m older and better looking. He’s smarter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

Big Johnson said:


> Are you guys partners?


Brother's. Dad owns the show, I'm a PM, Taylor (Bedford) and my BIL are foreman, and we have a few other crew member's.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

Bedfordboy116 said:


> He’s smarter.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He's right you know. :thumbup: :laughing:


----------



## tjbnwi

Buy the drywall guy a Tape Tech knife or two. Have him thin the mud, roll it on and lay it down with the Tape Tech. You’ll both be happy.

If you just want to try before you buy, my set of Tape Tech’s are at home, in the basement on the southwest rack of shelves, second shelf from the top. You’re welcome to try them out...door between basement and garage is not locked. 

Tom


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

tjbnwi said:


> Buy the drywall guy a Tape Tech knife or two. Have him thin the mud, roll it on and lay it down with the Tape Tech. You’ll both be happy.
> 
> If you just want to try before you buy, my set of Tape Tech’s are at home, in the basement on the southwest rack of shelves, second shelf from the top. You’re welcome to try them out...door between basement and garage is not locked.
> 
> Tom


I've looked at them a few times since you mentioned them. But I was thinking, you don't need them anymore since you've moved on to better things. I'll take them off your hands for cheap... :whistling


----------



## tjbnwi

Told you could borrow them. I still haven’t finished our matter bedroom so I may need them back some day.

Tom


----------



## NYgutterguy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdavis

Use a pt syp 4X4 with a big knot in the middle, and bad things will happen...


----------



## Bull Trout

NYgutterguy said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


didn't want to block the view from the window :whistling


----------



## Big Johnson

hdavis said:


> Use a pt syp 4X4 with a big knot in the middle, and bad things will happen...


Looks like a 6x6. Most 4x4’s come shipped looking like that.


----------



## hdavis

Big Johnson said:


> Looks like a 6x6. Most 4x4’s come shipped looking like that.


I just assumed it was a 4X4 bolted to a 2X12 at the top. Always tough to tell from pics...


----------



## NYgutterguy

hdavis said:


> I just assumed it was a 4X4 bolted to a 2X12 at the top. Always tough to tell from pics...




4x6 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder

How to make a 2x9 rim board.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Stryker1-1

Eh when it doesn't line up just jam your klein screwdriver in to hold it in place.









Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## VinylHanger

Stryker1-1 said:


> Eh when it doesn't line up just jam your klein screwdriver in to hold it in place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


You don't want to look under my sinks...

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 91782

Stryker1-1 said:


> Eh when it doesn't line up just jam your klein screwdriver in to hold it in place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


We need another level thread. "Sh&t you can't make up".


----------



## Stryker1-1

I'm still not sure where the pipe comes from I'm thinking hot water overflow.

Must have run out of elbows 

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## sunkist

So leave it to us we will get a door in there we will open up this header so a door will fit, just so it makes sense this is the rear wall that had sliders, then the lanai was made in to a boot leg bedroom so a few more folks from south of the border had some where to sleep.


----------



## Stryker1-1

Don't worry that's a load barring door frame.

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## B.D.R.

Frank Castle said:


> When we were kids, my cousin painted his car with a push broom.
> 
> And it looked better than that.




We used a filter queen vacuum cleaner to paint a 67 mustang black. 
Seriously looked like hell. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

I remember in 1969 my sister and her husband put woodgrain shelving paper all along each side of their Mercury. I was about 5 years old. I can remember helping them chase the air bubbles out.


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Diamond D.

I guess they really wanted a Country Squire.

D.


----------



## B.Johnson

B.D.R. said:


> We used a filter queen vacuum cleaner to paint a 67 mustang black.
> Seriously looked like hell.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't know exactly what a filter queen vacuum is, but how do you paint with it?


----------



## Calidecks

No pictures for me either.


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Randy Bush

I was having problems earlier today. But now that am home is working ok again. 

Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Johnson

Maybe this one belongs in “whose job”.


----------



## rblakes1

Big Johnson said:


> Maybe this one belongs in “whose job”.


Toe kick vent? 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Johnson

rblakes1 said:


> Toe kick vent?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Yes


----------



## rblakes1

Boss, someone cut a huge hole in the floor over there. It took an entire can, but no air is getting through there now! 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordekyle

Randy Bush said:


> This is what you do to get rid of shingle scraps when done roofing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk




No, That’s what you do with the tear off to reduce the cost at the dump.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TNTRenovate

What to do?

I had a client that I have remodeled a few of their bathrooms in the past at another home invite me to bid out a few projects at their new home. Expanding their Laundry, Hall and Master Bath remodel and a deck replacement.

We bid them all out and they gave us all of the but the deck.

So we start on the laundry and hall bath while this other contractor is working on the deck. I keep my nose out of it, but eventually curiosity gets the better of me. What I found was more than just cosmetic. What should I do?


----------



## TNTRenovate

A few more...


----------



## 91782

Good God. They will want you to testify in court as an expert witness.


----------



## TNTRenovate

I didn't even mention the ledger is attached to the cedar siding. No real flashing...it's a disaster.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

Set a bucket of bolts on the deck with a quick note of how to use them...

Who pours a footer for stair stringers to land on but hacks up that other stuff??


----------



## TNTRenovate

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> Set a bucket of bolts on the deck with a quick note of how to use them...
> 
> Who pours a footer for stair stringers to land on but hacks up that other stuff??


Funny I had the same thought.

I also need to set some flashing and the code for the ledger as well as a bucket of hanger nails.


----------



## Big Johnson

TNTSERVICES said:


> I didn't even mention the ledger is attached to the cedar siding. No real flashing...it's a disaster.


It doesn’t need flashing, It’s outside the siding.:jester:


----------



## mrcat

Surely the inspector will make them fix some of that??

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

mrcat said:


> Surely the inspector will make them fix some of that??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I had kind of assumed there was no permit on this. An inspector would call them on a whole bunch of stuff if there was and Rob wouldn't be asking us what he should do.


----------



## Inner10

mrcat said:


> Surely the inspector will make them fix some of that??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Inspector?


----------



## TNTRenovate

mrcat said:


> Surely the inspector will make them fix some of that??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Lol... one of the reasons he was cheaper. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Johnson

TNTSERVICES said:


> Lol... one of the reasons he was cheaper.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Yup, don’t get involved. Customer chose lowest bidder.


----------



## TNTRenovate

They are good people. I have a problem with seeing something dangerous and not saying something. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cvtsf

I sure hope he was wearing SPF30


----------



## Youngin'

Saw this floating around the web...


----------



## Rio

VinylHanger said:


> Every time I look at that picture, I am more amazed. It is actually incredible how much monkey shines he has going all at once.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I was thinking that it looks like it's time for the ladder manufacturer to add another warning label to the huge number already festooned on any ladder bought in America, something along the lines of 'DO NOT USE LADDER ON EDGE LATERALLY AS A PLANK'; mmm, doesn't really work. 

I keep wondering how long it was until that side rail collapses, at least he has the tweaker lean build, probably cat like reflexes from being so twitchy, figures he can spring from the collapsing ladder to the window in needed.


----------



## cedarboarder

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## mrcat

cedarboarder said:


> https://youtu.be/We9SpMEHKLI
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


LOL my cousin has been trying to get me to watch that show, if that's any indication, I might have to start. :laughing:

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Youngin'

cedarboarder said:


> https://youtu.be/We9SpMEHKLI
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


This is what I wish HGTV really was.


----------



## Big Johnson

Good thing that’s not cpvc.


----------



## Big Johnson

mrcat said:


> LOL my cousin has been trying to get me to watch that show, if that's any indication, I might have to start. :laughing:
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


From what I understand you you have to be either drunk or stoned to enjoy watching that show. :whistling


----------



## mrcat

Big Johnson said:


> From what I understand you you have to be either drunk or stoned to enjoy watching that show. :whistling


Huh, that would 'splain why he likes it so much :laughing:

I don't have time to watch TV anyway, you guys are too distracting as it is lol.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chipfo

These clients of mine had a house leveled, or whatever you want to call this. In doing so it loosened the floor tile in the bathroom and they want me to replace the subfloor and re-tile it. So I went under the house to inspect the floor and see what was going on and found a disaster. Floor beams and joists cut out and nothing supporting them, you will just have to watch the video I made. 






And before anyone asks  I will screw tile backer board set in thinset to the floor before tiling.


----------



## 91782

Chipfo said:


> These clients of mine had a house leveled, or whatever you want to call this. In doing so it loosened the floor tile in the bathroom and they want me to replace the subfloor and re-tile it. So I went under the house to inspect the floor and see what was going on and found a disaster. Floor beams and joists cut out and nothing supporting them, you will just have to watch the video I made.
> 
> 
> And before anyone asks  I will screw tile backer board set in thinset to the floor before tiling.


Oh yeah, that's a piece of work alright !


----------



## cedarboarder

Stove to fridge conversion.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## 91782

cedarboarder said:


> Stove to fridge conversion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


:thumbup:
No extra charge for the ghost spider?


----------



## ConantHandyman

So we bought our house from some flippers. The house has a set of French doors between addition and house. Anyway because it goes to an addition the jamb space is about 5-6 inches so they put spacers in behind the trim. No biggie.

But they did it on the same side as the hinges so the doors have never opened correctly. They only open 2/3rds of the way.

I didn't think to take pics until after I had the trim off but put it back together real quick to snap some pics. 

I haven't decided if they were lazy or just didn't think it through & then were lazy & hoped no one would notice. 

Either way, it's fixed now.









Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordekyle

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordekyle

I guess a dozen nails wasn’t quite enough.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Bush

Mordekyle said:


> I guess a dozen nails wasn’t quite enough.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Suppose the rim board against the house is done the same way?

Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder

How not to build stairs... That would be a rough landing.


----------



## Mordekyle

Randy Bush said:


> Suppose the rim board against the house is done the same way?
> 
> Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk




Nah, I saw 1/2” lags about every third bay.

I guess $3 for a ledger lok was too much.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diamond D.

Wow, last township I did a deck, ledger was every 16" alternating high/low. 
Edit: I should say 16" high and low.

Made it tough every so often for hangers.

D.


----------



## Randy Bush

Golden view said:


> Fill dirt or gravel compacted in lifts?


Just fill dirt from the dig. Unless you want to call placement with the skidsteer compaction. Nothing but dry dirt . Just heard yesterday that as of Jan 1, 2019 county is adopting the same codes and rules as the city. Which will mean more inspection and cost for guys building in the county. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T377A using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

META said:


> New home build I lost...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


That is just sad


----------



## rblakes1

META said:


> New home build I lost...


I don't think you were the loser on this one

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder

hack!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Idothat

cedarboarder said:


> hack!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Nothing a little caulk won't fix


----------



## Calidecks

cedarboarder said:


> hack!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk




1/2 inch paint will work perfect for that. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Mordekyle

10 year old house


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 91782

Mordekyle said:


> 10 year old house
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bubble is within the lines...


----------



## cedarboarder

SmallTownGuy said:


> Bubble is within the lines...


yeah, I'm guessing the house settled... time to jack up the house or leave it alone haha.


----------



## Randy Bush

cedarboarder said:


> yeah, I'm guessing the house settled... time to jack up the house or leave it alone haha.


Or it could of been built that way too. :whistling


----------



## rblakes1

All the crown on the first floor of my wife's aunt's house is upside down. Second floor was installed correctly









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fouthgeneration

@6951: That must have been the day "Contractor Talk" started taking Questions.........:thumbsup:

Surely some mill has this side up printed in Spanish on its crown mold products....:jester:


----------



## Mordekyle

Randy Bush said:


> Or it could of been built that way too. :whistling




whatever happened, the siding matches!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stryker1-1

Not even an attempt at cable management









Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordekyle

Stryker1-1 said:


> Not even an attempt at cable management
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk




Very convenient if you need a place to hang a towel to dry.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay hole

Stryker1-1 said:


> Not even an attempt at cable management
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk




Who cleaned up the wiring underneath my desk???


----------



## madrina

Chipfo said:


> These clients of mine had a house leveled, or whatever you want to call this. In doing so it loosened the floor tile in the bathroom and they want me to replace the subfloor and re-tile it. So I went under the house to inspect the floor and see what was going on and found a disaster. Floor beams and joists cut out and nothing supporting them, you will just have to watch the video I made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And before anyone asks <img src="http://img.contractortalk.com/smilies/smile.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Smile" class="inlineimg" /> I will screw tile backer board set in thinset to the floor before tiling. <img src="http://img.contractortalk.com/smilies/smile.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Smile" class="inlineimg" />


That's awesome. I think I worked on that house in Beaumont. Or at least our customers hired the same foundation company. Lol.. anyway.. I got you beat with this gem of a video. Enjoy..it's a 2 parter.

https://photos.app.goo.gl/CuTmiuChbhj8g4Uc8

https://photos.app.goo.gl/Yhdwyvf2gkiMMuvG8


----------



## Idothat

madrina said:


> That's awesome. I think I worked on that house in Beaumont. Or at least our customers hired the same foundation company. Lol.. anyway.. I got you beat with this gem of a video. Enjoy..it's a 2 parter.
> 
> https://photos.app.goo.gl/CuTmiuChbhj8g4Uc8
> 
> https://photos.app.goo.gl/Yhdwyvf2gkiMMuvG8


A little black cat will fix that right up

Always shocks me what people get away with


----------



## asevereid

Right on! Cabinets are here... We'll just finish hanging the drywall and finishing it, and painting it around them, ok? 
Oh... Stack the flooring in the unit too? No problem! 
We got a real great deal on the drywall installation too! Saved mucho dinero! 
And the garbage isn't a big deal is it? You can just work around that, right? 
Oh... Btw... This needs to be complete in the next two weeks, ok?









Sent from my SM-G530W using Tapatalk


----------



## hdavis

I don't think I was ever that bad....


----------



## A&E Exteriors

So, my baby sister just bought a house....needs a roof


----------



## 91782

A&E Exteriors said:


> So, my baby sister just bought a house....needs a roof


That's an effin shame, and all too common.


----------



## Randy Bush

A&E Exteriors said:


> So, my baby sister just bought a house....needs a roof


New way to step flash a side wall. just turn the shingles up and tar them up real good. Works all the time, no need for metal flashing. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mordekyle

What’s the rule of thumb for that?

3”? Full tab?

Do you add sealant as you go, or wait till it rains?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 91782

I'll bet dollar to a donut, that was done because of persistent leak - caused by rain bouncing from roof thru the gable vent.


----------



## META

Looks like all you need is some more tar. ;-)


A&E Exteriors said:


> So, my baby sister just bought a house....needs a roof


Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Bush

SmallTownGuy said:


> I'll bet dollar to a donut, that was done because of persistent leak - caused by rain bouncing from roof thru the gable vent.


I have seen gable vents leak with a driving sideways rain , looked at two different houses this past year where that was the case. 

On this one I wonder it the one part of the house was added on to covering the brick there for no flashing was ever installed.


----------



## Idothat

Randy Bush said:


> I have seen gable vents leak with a driving sideways rain , looked at two different houses this past year where that was the case.
> 
> On this one I wonder it the one part of the house was added on to covering the brick there for no flashing was ever installed.


A lot of the “ roofers” around here don’t cut the counter flashing into the mortar joints any more , they just glue it down with sealant


----------



## Diamond D.

Randy Bush said:


> On this one I wonder it the one part of the house was added on to covering the brick there for no flashing was ever installed.


:detective: Only one way to find out.

D.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Randy Bush said:


> I have seen gable vents leak with a driving sideways rain , looked at two different houses this past year where that was the case.
> 
> On this one I wonder it the one part of the house was added on to covering the brick there for no flashing was ever installed.


Yeah, added on to. 

Homeowner special I'm sure.


----------



## madrina

Mordekyle said:


> What’s the rule of thumb for that?
> 
> 3”? Full tab?
> 
> Do you add sealant as you go, or wait till it rains?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


NO YOU DONT ADD SEALANT UNTIL THE CEILING FALLS IN. GAH



SmallTownGuy said:


> I'll bet dollar to a donut, that was done because of persistent leak - caused by rain bouncing from roof thru the gable vent.


YEP


META said:


> Looks like all you need is some more tar. 😉
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


And more spray paint!


----------



## Mordekyle

madrina said:


> NO YOU DONT ADD SEALANT UNTIL THE CEILING FALLS IN. GAH
> 
> 
> 
> YEP
> 
> 
> And more spray paint!



You forgot this: 

As the HO, Make sure to log into CT and ask best practices for priming your moldy and sagging ceiling before you paint it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pollydog

*Figure this 1 out. LOL!!!*

20180216085227.jpg
[WOW!


----------



## TNTRenovate

Well we got it, tore it down and are starting decking tomorrow.


----------



## Pollydog

*Figure this 1 out. LOL!!!*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10156128551556613&set=a.10150266393221613&type=3


----------



## Jay hole

TNTSERVICES said:


> Well we got it, tore it down and are starting decking tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 467613
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 467615




Were they able to get money out of the first guy?


----------



## blacktop

TNTSERVICES said:


> Well we got it, tore it down and are starting decking tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 467613
> 
> 
> View attachment 467615


Ya know that tree will continue to grow.


----------



## TNTRenovate

blacktop said:


> Ya know that tree will continue to grow.


Yep, that's why we left enough space for it to grow a bit, even though it's fully mature, There is about 4 1/2"-5" between the tree and framing. The decking will be about 1 1/2" away from the tree and another couple of inches away from framing so that it can be cut back in the years to come. It's not our first rodeo.


----------



## TNTRenovate

Jay hole said:


> Were they able to get money out of the first guy?


They are suing him.


----------



## Calidecks

TNTSERVICES said:


> Yep, that's why we left enough space for it to grow a bit, even though it's fully mature, There is about 4 1/2"-5" between the tree and framing. The decking will be about 1 1/2" away from the tree and another couple of inches away from framing so that it can be cut back in the years to come. It's not our first rodeo.




Perfect. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Fouthgeneration

100 + years of Zero maintenance on the Parapet...Use of soft brick subject to freeze thawing while damp/wet....

Fake headers, the building was crap when built...

large grain river sand mortar used on back wythes, + (different heights of brick types) forces different coursing of back up to Veneer brick, further loss of actually functional header brick as required by then current building codes and underwriters.

Why isn't OSHA arresting the building owner for allowing the desperate worker to work at a possibly deadly task? 

At least shouldn't the photographer have called some sort of authority to stop this possible manslaughter?

ICE might save this fool's/ poor persons life..... 

The cheapskate owner needs a trip to some charming 4th world bano-Nation on a slow boat freighter, with no papers....


----------



## Tom M

Some quality masonry work


----------



## Big Johnson

Soap scum.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

Concrete pad broken and sinking. No problem just pour another pad on top










Good thing recycling concrete is cheep no that I have twice and much to remove


----------



## TNTRenovate

Still have the bolts and lags to do as well as some sway bracing, but started decking today.

Can't say I am a fan of the TREX deck clips. They tend to walk and if the screws hit anything (knot or heartwood) they want to wander. Then there is the fact they are an S1 head. What a pita to install and they want to cam out and strip. Don't know how you do it Mike. Is there a trick or something I am missing. I like the Azek clips so much better.


----------



## Tom M

He uses the tiger claw gun. Those hassles are not an issue.


----------



## NYgutterguy

Stunt Carpenter said:


> Concrete pad broken and sinking. No problem just pour another pad on top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing recycling concrete is cheep no that I have twice and much to remove




Crushed the chit out that downspout lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

NYgutterguy said:


> Crushed the chit out that downspout lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




That’s what happened when the gutter guy puts the down spout between kids and a trampoline. 

That one of those free repairs that people like to tell their friends about


----------



## Randy Bush

Stunt Carpenter said:


> Concrete pad broken and sinking. No problem just pour another pad on top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing recycling concrete is cheep no that I have twice and much to remove


Nice with the slab poured over the vinyl siding with a hole in it, or so it looks. :thumbsup:


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

Randy Bush said:


> Nice with the slab poured over the vinyl siding with a hole in it, or so it looks. :thumbsup:




About a half a course under concrete. 

The hole was from the deck post. The bottom osb trim was also under concrete.


----------



## NYgutterguy

Some sort of funnel with a spade bit holding it open 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordekyle

There you go again, calling a spade a spade.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

NYgutterguy said:


> Some sort of funnel with a spade bit holding it open
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




What are you doing on my roof?


Mike.
_______________


----------



## cedarboarder

Stunt Carpenter said:


> Concrete pad broken and sinking. No problem just pour another pad on top
> 
> Good thing recycling concrete is cheep no that I have twice and much to remove


just pour another coat!


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

cedarboarder said:


> just pour another coat!




Already in the back of the dump trailer. The second layer was the easiest concrete I’ve ever demoed. I was able to pick up on one end with my machine and it broke at the relief joint. Dropped it back down and it broke into manageable size pieces. 

The homeowner slab below was a different story. Held water in the middle and looked horrible but you could have parked a crane on it. Rebar 8” o/c and some spots where 8” thick.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

This is some next level shimwork....


----------



## 91782

A&E Exteriors said:


> This is some next level shimwork....


Used or new paint stiks ? Yes, it matters.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

SmallTownGuy said:


> Used or new paint stiks ? Yes, it matters.


New


----------



## 91782

I've done worse - yes used ones !!!


----------



## META

Lowe's, let's do this!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

SmallTownGuy said:


> I've done worse - yes used ones !!!


When you need that extra 3/1,000 of an inch


----------



## rblakes1

A&E Exteriors said:


> This is some next level shimwork....


I found those shims behind the fire place surround I took down









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 91782

A&E Exteriors said:


> When you need that extra 3/1,000 of an inch


So you do understand then (STG nods wisely)


----------



## META

Break off the label and it's all professional, keep it on and people look sideways.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Donohue Const

great shingle job on the house we are putting an addition on.
lots of fun surprises on this one are we tear further into it









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Donohue Const

no need to tear off the original shingles, just fur up the overhangs and add the new layer!!









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## NYgutterguy

Been so busy I've been asking customers to take pics of their houses to save me time from running around for small chit I don't really care if I get. Customer just sent me this. Wants the gutter on the right to drain to the right . 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Warren

NYgutterguy said:


> Been so busy I've been asking customers to take pics of their houses to save me time from running around for small chit I don't really care if I get. Customer just sent me this. Wants the gutter on the right to drain to the right .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What is going on with the left side there?? Roof missing?


----------



## NYgutterguy

Warren said:


> What is going on with the left side there?? Roof missing?













I haven't even been drinking but everything looks off to me 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYgutterguy

Brand new house i did today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asevereid

NYgutterguy said:


> Brand new house i did today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah... You've seen my previous boss's work 

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordekyle

NYgutterguy said:


> Been so busy I've been asking customers to take pics of their houses to save me time from running around for small chit I don't really care if I get. Customer just sent me this. Wants the gutter on the right to drain to the right .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Looks like the perfect application for the gutter mounted sump pump.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shanewreckd

NYgutterguy said:


> Brand new house i did today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That'll buff out :vs_lol:


----------



## blacktop

NYgutterguy said:


> Been so busy I've been asking customers to take pics of their houses to save me time from running around for small chit I don't really care if I get. Customer just sent me this. Wants the gutter on the right to drain to the right .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Black door needs a roof.


----------



## Calidecks

An eyebrow.


Mike.
_______________


----------



## cedarboarder

roof nails must be holding it on.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## 91782

smh 



cedarboarder said:


> roof nails must be holding it on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewdouv

One of the first guys I worked for as a greenie was a typical 'craigslist contractor' and it took me way too long to move on. This was pretty much the final straw. I was at the beach for a long weekend and when I came back I saw he had done this in a clients basement because he was too lazy to figure out a better way... thought no one would notice if he got the ceiling up quick enough (I guess?) when I saw this I flipped out. Showed the HO. He flipped out. We got thrown off the job shortly afterward. GOOD!


----------



## andrewdouv

andrewdouv said:


> One of the first guys I worked for as a greenie was a typical 'craigslist contractor' and it took me way too long to move on. This was pretty much the final straw. I was at the beach for a long weekend and when I came back I saw he had done this in a clients basement because he was too lazy to figure out a better way... thought no one would notice if he got the ceiling up quick enough (I guess?) when I saw this I flipped out. Showed the HO. He flipped out. We got thrown off the job shortly afterward. GOOD!


In case it's not obvious.. he cut these giant windows into the beams in order to run that drain pipe through em. I cut pipe out as soon as I saw it before I started causing a commotion


----------



## Easy Gibson

cedarboarder said:


> roof nails must be holding it on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


The main valley rafter on my house is toenailed. Didn't even use a mending plate.
Shockingly, that side of the house is pushing outward as the roof sags.


----------



## rblakes1

There's just so much on this one. The front side has treated floor joists, backside is doug fir. Jersey in the 80s...









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rblakes1

Easy Gibson said:


> The main valley rafter on my house is toenailed. Didn't even use a mending plate.
> Shockingly, that side of the house is pushing outward as the roof sags.


There used to be a steel cable holding my garage together before they built some plywood trusses to keep the hip together. Pretty sure the footer between the garage doors isn't beefy enough, either. But it's lasted 50 years so far...

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder

so many f#ck ups in one corner haha









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Easy Gibson

I love finding spots in jobs like that where everybody just gives up at the same spot.


----------



## cedarboarder

Easy Gibson said:


> I love finding spots in jobs like that where everybody just gives up at the same spot.


Dating back to original baseboard being short in 1950s haha
Generations of saying screw it.


----------



## Calidecks

Make no mistake. There's always been hacks. Just because it's old, doesn't neccessarily mean it was built right. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Randy Bush

Californiadecks said:


> Make no mistake. There's always been hacks. Just because it's old, doesn't neccessarily mean it was built right.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Not as many professional hacks as now days am thinking. :laughing:


----------



## Scalawag

Randy Bush said:


> Not as many professional hacks as now days am thinking. :laughing:


A lot of it is the function of market forces. There are a lot of buildings in the world and many of the owners can't pay for what should be done.


----------



## Morning Wood

OMG. Had a glass enclosure done on my shower. Original install was fine although the whole design is a recipe for disaster. 4 years later my daughter somehow slammed the door so hard it bypassed the gasket stop. It cracked a small sliver of glass. At a miter on 2 pieces of glass. Same company came back and I wanted one of the pieces replaced. He said he could sand the other piece which I was fine with. So, came back to replace (after 3 week wait). Glass was cut to wrong size. Another 2 1/2 week wait. Came this Tuesday and replaced it. New piece has same crack. They must have dropped it installing it. It also leaks at the hardware locations. And it is such a bad fit, they stuck a gasket on the glass and then siliconed the joint to make up the space. Can you say fail. I’m blown away. We would have been better off keeping the old piece. I’ve got a couple calls into them, but they haven’t called me back. I’m pretty sure the installer knows he hacked it. I’ll give them one more try to get it right.


----------



## VinylHanger

I would have had them replace both chipped pieces. Once it is chipped, it is only a matter of time before it fails in a spectacular explosion. Or it may never fail, but you won't know.

I always wonder about mismeasuring like this. I would just call my supplier and tell them which unit it was and they would send the needed piece from their cut list.

I have heard of a few guys who design their own and make their cut list, and buy the channel, but that is just dumb. I can't imagine a reputable shower door company doing that. It is too much effort.

That is some hacked doggy doo.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fouthgeneration

Glass shower doors and children, some thing bad Will happen, thank God it wasn't a trip to the E-Room or Eye doctor...:blink:

I once had a pair of tempered work glasses implode when I jumped in to a hot shower, no eye damage, I still don't trust any glass anything in general....

I question the use of thinner panels as not lasting as nearly as long as original full depth pieces.

Maybe an upgrade on the rubber stopper length and depth?


----------



## Morning Wood

Well, after the original damage I finally set their shower curtain up. So the kids have their own spot. They know now to shut the door gently.

It’s 1/2” glass


----------



## Calidecks

The first 1/2" perimeter of glass isn't tempered. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Calidecks

I once chipped the edge of a railing infill, asked my glass guy why it didn't shatter. He said the temper isn't on the edges for the first 1/2" or so.


Mike.
_______________


----------



## rescraft

Californiadecks said:


> I once chipped the edge of a railing infill, asked my glass guy why it didn't shatter. He said the temper isn't on the edges for the first 1/2" or so.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


I wonder how that works. Each piece of glass in put in the tempering oven--how does the temper not go, or stop short of the edges?


----------



## Leo G

> Re: 2018 Drive: Marine Toys For Tots
> DIYChatroom.com 48,566
> ElectricianTalk.com 19,934
> ContractorTalk.com 12,965
> PaintTalk.com 2,102


:sad:


----------



## TNTRenovate

Wow, we are getting our asses handed to us.


----------



## VinylHanger

Californiadecks said:


> I once chipped the edge of a railing infill, asked my glass guy why it didn't shatter. He said the temper isn't on the edges for the first 1/2" or so.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


I've never heard that. I have been told you can sand up to 1/32.

I'll have to ask my supplier.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

VinylHanger said:


> I've never heard that. I have been told you can sand up to 1/32.
> 
> I'll have to ask my supplier.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk




I re-asked my glass guy. He said it was something he was told. 

In fact here's his text back to me. So he sorta back peddled. 


His text


> That’s what I have been told but I have tried to grind into the edge of a piece of tempered glass and it blew up on me so not 100% sure.



Mike.
_______________


----------



## Calidecks

I will add I believe the edges cool differently then the center.


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Fouthgeneration

Mike-B @ #7099: Until it fails again? Did you check your hoses DOM?(date of Manufacture)?

Catch pans under washers and Hot water heaters greatly reduce plumbing repair costs...

When was the last time you exercised your water stop valves indoor and kerbside?

Outlet filters??? for septic system?


----------



## Mike-B

Fouthgeneration said:


> Mike-B @ #7099: Until it fails again? Did you check your hoses DOM?(date of Manufacture)?
> 
> Catch pans under washers and Hot water heaters greatly reduce plumbing repair costs...
> 
> When was the last time you exercised your water stop valves indoor and kerbside?
> 
> Outlet filters??? for septic system?


DOM on the outlet hose? The thought hadnt crossed my mind. Its as old as the washer. 13 or 14 I'd say. Probably still be ok if it hadnt been rubbing on the corner of a CMU pilaster all this time.

I can see a drain pan being useful if it were on the main floor. My washer, hot water tank, and furnace are all in my unfinished basement right next to a drain. If anything leak, it goes right to a drain.

I have city water. The local water authority was at my house maybe 12 months ago to remove an old meter for a house that was on my property that i demo'd and to install a new remote reading device on the existing meter. We exercised the valve at the curb and in the house that day. 

Outet filters are for the new washer discharge house. Keeps lint from clogging up my utility tub. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## donerightwyo




----------



## Fouthgeneration

Mike-B @ #7102:The DOM was in regard to the two Supply hoses, a much greater threat then a 20-40 gallon leak....



If your water supply has a one way valve( anti-back flow preventor) I'd install an expansion tank for hot water heater driven over pressure cycles.

Also some cities routinely run over 60 PSI service pressures that can lead to in house plumbing failures, thus a pressure regulator is recommended...

A few correctly sized anti hammer devices can also lower wear and failure of plumbing components.


----------



## Anthill

donerightwyo said:


> View attachment 469709


not sure if the electrical issue is worse than the return air grill:laughing:


----------



## Big Johnson

Anthill said:


> not sure if the electrical issue is worse than the return air grill:laughing:


That’s a hand dryer, it dries your hands while you wash. Big time saver, gets people in and out of the bathroom faster.


----------



## 91782

Big Johnson said:


> That’s a hand dryer, it dries your hands while you wash. Big time saver, gets people in and out of the bathroom faster.


...

:laughing::laughing:


----------



## madrina

NYgutterguy said:


> Lady insisted on doing the gutters here first. We removed galvanized half round gutters that were completely deteriorated and probably older than Tinstaafl
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn, they made gutters back then? Civilization is amazing. I will say this tho, we have made leaps and bounds over all the other centuries. But couldn't have done so without all their hard work. Tinstaafl, we salute you for all your struggles.


----------



## Stryker1-1

Had a network patch panel today where the work done by the original installer was so bad the punch downs were being held down with electrical tape.

A first for me.

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10

Stryker1-1 said:


> Had a network patch panel today where the work done by the original installer was so bad the punch downs were being held down with electrical tape.
> 
> A first for me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


Pics dude pics...

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Morning Wood

Stryker1-1 said:


> Had a network patch panel today where the work done by the original installer was so bad the punch downs were being held down with electrical tape.
> 
> A first for me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk




No idea what you’re talking about. But sounds bad


----------



## Mordekyle

WOS Haiku:


Unattached ledger
Held fast with drywall screws
No flashing either


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYgutterguy

Job my brother just did. Funnel up top and downspout down around and trough railing down the deck skirt around to the front skirt and down post  🤷*♂
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stryker1-1

Inner10 said:


> Pics dude pics...
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


I will have to get some on the next visit to the site.

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder

Fail.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## TNTRenovate

Finally wrapping that dang deck up. It was a total cluster.


----------



## Mordekyle

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onmywayup

Mordekyle said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That last pic really takes the cake man. Jesus. What a mess.


----------



## META

No problem bubba, just cut the single ply header out of the way.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hdavis

At least the pipe has straps...


----------



## cedarboarder

just a bit of over spray,,, from 2 weeks ago,,,








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Bush

cedarboarder said:


> just a bit of over spray,,, from 2 weeks ago,,,
> View attachment 470435
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Home owner? One of my pet peeves is painter painting outlets.


----------



## avenge

cedarboarder said:


> just a bit of over spray,,, from 2 weeks ago,,,
> View attachment 470435
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


That's just a little faux decorating for the holidays.


----------



## cedarboarder

avenge said:


> That's just a little faux decorating for the holidays.


haha, yeah I thought same thing.


----------



## cedarboarder

Randy Bush said:


> Home owner?


I sure hope so


----------



## hdavis

I guess the shield guy had the day off.

I sprayed in a gusty 20mph wind once, it was much more artistic.


----------



## Big Johnson

Maybe they’re getting new windows.


----------



## cedarboarder

Big Johnson said:


> Maybe they’re getting new windows.


doubt it. the fence has been on the ground for 2 years :laughing:


----------



## Azekdust

Roof leaks, just tar it.


----------



## MN_general

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder

mix n match sale on shingles at lowes


----------



## Jay hole

It’s the roofers way of punishing them for not doing a re roof!!!


----------



## Diamond D.

It's the roofer's house, showcasing the shingle selection.

D.


----------



## rblakes1

That's why they always say to work from multiple stacks when installing, just in case the batch colors don't match exactly

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Easy Gibson

That is exactly what my house would look like if I were a roofer. Guy probably paid little to nothing for that!


----------



## A&E Exteriors

What i was thinking was my last job.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Didn't take long....


----------



## A&E Exteriors

NYgutterguy said:


> I don't think my dad did this intentionally. Think they just broke and he never fixed. Feet too. *I can't deal with no ropes. One broke last week on our 35' ladder and it was replaced immediately.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hate the ropes. I get my feet caught on them. Cut those bastards off before i leave the store...lol


----------



## sunkist

It seems to me us older guys are not lovers of working on ladders at height I find it very uncomfortable on the soles of my feet and calf's, hauling my ass up a ladder is bad enough but then tools and materials I am no fan.

Those service ladders on building with flat stock rails and round bars for rungs are the worst thankfully a rope and bucket will get a lot of gear on the roof.

We are doing a job now 57 x 12 deck second story with a cage that's tops out 12ft over the deck 24ft ladders get us to the top but I just do not feel good up there installing the screen and rolling that flat spline. 

So I find renting scaffolding I much better choice 5 5ft lifts 4 feet levelers 4 walk boards $100.00 for the week use my ladder to climb the outside the step on the walk board :thumbsup:.


----------



## sunkist

cedarboarder said:


> just a bit of over spray,,, from 2 weeks ago,,,
> View attachment 470435
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


 That dumb azz painter got that window frame paint all over the place the glass the house body must get the paint cheap and work cheap.


----------



## NYgutterguy

A&E Exteriors said:


> I hate the ropes. I get my feet caught on them. Cut those bastards off before i leave the store...lol




Roofers usually just set up in one spot and go up. When we do un walkable jobs it's all off ladders that we move around the house. So much easier to lower and raise with the rope and dos t require two guys. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lettusbee

NYgutterguy said:


> Roofers usually just set up in one spot and go up. When we do un walkable jobs it's all off ladders that we move around the house. So much easier to lower and raise with the rope and dos t require two guys.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Window guys move ladders all day as well. On my 16 ft an20 footer, the ropes are gone. I can handle those two just fine no ropes.

The 24 and 28, I'd be screwed without the rope. If I need more than 28, You can hire somebody else. I used to have a 32', I don't miss it.


----------



## NYgutterguy

Lettusbee said:


> Window guys move ladders all day as well. On my 16 ft an20 footer, the ropes are gone. I can handle those two just fine no ropes.
> 
> 
> 
> The 24 and 28, I'd be screwed without the rope. If I need more than 28, You can hire somebody else. I used to have a 32', I don't miss it.




I'd say our 28' footers are the most used. 32' comes off the truck pretty regularly too. 40' not very often thankfully 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Bush

NYgutterguy said:


> I'd say our 28' footers are the most used. 32' comes off the truck pretty regularly too. 40' not very often thankfully
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I need to sell my 40',orange fiberglass one, so I am never tempted to use it again. :laughing:


----------



## 91782

Randy Bush said:


> I need to sell my 40',orange fiberglass one, so I am never tempted to use it again. :laughing:


Decades ago, SIL baby bro decided he was gonna was gonna be a cable TV installer. That lasted about 6 weeks - a good run for him.

Anyway, he got hard up for cash, and I paid him about 3/4 retail for a 32 ft heavy assed fiberglass lineman's ext ladder.

When the ex and I split a decade later - I left it in her parents barn - unused. Worthless boat anchor.


----------



## Lettusbee

Randy Bush said:


> Home owner? One of my pet peeves is painter painting outlets.


How about when they paint the cobwebs, on the front entry door?









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fouthgeneration

No one likes the double wide rung to stand on for 8 hours a day the longer ladders give at partial lengths.....?

As a Fat Guy, Like the stiffer longer ladders.


----------



## Randy Bush

SmallTownGuy said:


> Decades ago, SIL baby bro decided he was gonna was gonna be a cable TV installer. That lasted about 6 weeks - a good run for him.
> 
> Anyway, he got hard up for cash, and I paid him about 3/4 retail for a 32 ft heavy assed fiberglass lineman's ext ladder.
> 
> When the ex and I split a decade later - I left it in her parents barn - unused. Worthless boat anchor.


Mine I used it one time on a job where I could not get my lift into. Heavy.


----------



## Easy Gibson

Lettusbee said:


> How about when they paint the cobwebs, on the front entry door?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


It's amazing that you'd mask off a gasket but still paint a cobweb. It's also amazing that a cobweb could take the spray.


----------



## Big Johnson

Easy Gibson said:


> It's amazing that you'd mask off a gasket but still paint a cobweb. It's also amazing that a cobweb could take the spray.


You pull the weather striping. never mask them.


----------



## sunkist

Easy Gibson said:


> It's amazing that you'd mask off a gasket but still paint a cobweb. It's also amazing that a cobweb could take the spray.


 Pound for pound a cob web is stronger than steel.


----------



## Windycity

sunkist said:


> Pound for pound a cob web is stronger than steel.




I remember reading somewhere that scientist were trying to figure out the dna of cobwebs so they could duplicate it since it would be some of the strongest material in the world for rope and such


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## madrina

hangit said:


>


What's the big deal?? His friend is holding it!


----------



## madrina

sunkist said:


> Inner10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> True but I'll take a fall from 10 over one from 60.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but from 60 feet you have just a bit more time to go over that bad choice you made.
Click to expand...

 not really. Velocity picks up the slack where distance falls short. Helicopter boy was at 300 feet when the helicopter lost power, he hit the ground in 4 seconds.. and I know u we're just making a joke .. I'm just saying, it's quicker than you might think. 

Hey what's the last thing to go through a bugs mind when he hits the windsheild? 

His arse. ..


Hardy har har


----------



## madrina

MN_general said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Might want to think about switching roofers if you're still having problems!


----------



## hdavis

madrina said:


> Might want to think about switching roofers if you're still having problems!


That's still having problems...


----------



## cedarboarder

what about that paint job,,, really ties it together 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## onmywayup

cedarboarder said:


> what about that paint job,,, really ties it together
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Looks like they woke up one day, decided to do a remodel, and said, "screw it, we'll just use whatever material we have left over from a year's worth of jobs."


----------



## tang

When your plumber is also the electrician....


----------



## cedarboarder

Easy Gibson said:


> It's amazing that you'd mask off a gasket but still paint a cobweb. It's also amazing that a cobweb could take the spray.


serves the home owners right for being filthy hahaha


----------



## cedarboarder

Stunt Carpenter said:


>


competition?


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

cedarboarder said:


> competition?




Lol it’s my wife’s car. Only have one parking spot at home for two trailers and needed to take my tool trailer to the shop. 

Had to start doing this last summer because one of my neighbors kelp calling bylaw on me


----------



## avenge

Stunt Carpenter said:


> Lol it’s my wife’s car.


So your wife is your competition.


----------



## cedarboarder

Stunt Carpenter said:


> Lol it’s my wife’s car. Only have one parking spot at home for two trailers and needed to take my tool trailer to the shop.
> 
> Had to start doing this last summer because one of my neighbors kelp calling bylaw on me


Crappy I also play the same game. But no matter what its illegal to park my trailer over night in Vancouver because of height and length too.
some notes from the city just a joke. 

Large vehicles may park on the street for up to three hours between 6:00am to 10:00pm. Large vehicles cannot park on the street between 10:00pm to 6:00am.
the City considers your vehicle to be large if it matches at least one of these criteria:
Taller than 2.2 m (7 feet and 2.61 inches)
Longer than 6.4 m (21 feet)


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

cedarboarder said:


> Crappy I also play the same game. But no matter what its illegal to park my trailer over night in Vancouver because of height and length too.
> 
> some notes from the city just a joke.
> 
> 
> 
> Large vehicles may park on the street for up to three hours between 6:00am to 10:00pm. Large vehicles cannot park on the street between 10:00pm to 6:00am.
> 
> the City considers your vehicle to be large if it matches at least one of these criteria:
> 
> Taller than 2.2 m (7 feet and 2.61 inches)
> 
> Longer than 6.4 m (21 feet)




That means an F150 super crew 6.5 ft box is to long to park on the street.


----------



## WBailey1041

25-30 year old couple, 500k house, husband told the wife he could fix it cheaper than my estimate.

She happily paid me after he “did his best”. 

I was polite as usual but I really wanted to ask her how many times he said, “how hard could it be”?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Stunt Carpenter said:


> That means an F150 super crew 6.5 ft box is to long to park on the street.


It's the same here in Honolulu, not sure if it's 20 feet or 22 feet but that is a commercial vehicle and needs to be parked in the business yard and not take up 2 parking stalls on the street. There's a lot down the road from me that people pay to park their limos and buses.


----------



## cedarboarder

Stunt Carpenter said:


> That means an F150 super crew 6.5 ft box is to long to park on the street.


I think some of the older boat Cadillacs are bigger than 21 feet haha

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Railing Guy

Started out so nice.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## META

Railing Guy said:


> Started out so nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's disgusting.....

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fouthgeneration

When did Canada become a land with out Freedom? like Honolulu Hawaii.?

the Canadians are Coveting & Hating their neighbors large vehicles, and imposing "sin" taxes out of jealousy... How sad. IMHO


----------



## Fixed

Fouthgeneration said:


> When did Canada become a land with out Freedom? like Honolulu Hawaii.?
> 
> the Canadians are Coveting & Hating their neighbors large vehicles, and imposing "sin" taxes out of jealousy... How sad. IMHO


They're definitely not hating large vehicles. It's just a byproduct of managing parking in large cities with limited supply. I'm sure that Honolulu is not the only American city who has similar restrictions! 

As for sin taxes... There is a very long and well-established history of the application of Pigovian taxes in not only the Canadian market, but the US and the majority of the rest of world as well. 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Easy Gibson

META said:


> That's disgusting.....
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Listen, that's just how the sausage is made. You want the water gone or don't ya?


----------



## hdavis

META said:


> That's disgusting.....
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


At least they didn't slop primer everywhere...


----------



## rescraft

META said:


> That's disgusting.....
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


At least he used a Fernco to keep the PVC from corroding.:thumbsup:


----------



## 91782

Not really wall class.

I admire functional, get 'er done hackery.
As I'm leaving restaurant, I see this parked next to me. I'm wondering what's up with that tailgate.


----------



## 91782

I get up alongside and peer into the bed. Ahah !


----------



## TheConstruct

Too much space in those mid size boxes from the factory...


----------



## hdavis

I took the tailgate off the gmc years ago. It just got in the way for too many things, especially if you use loading ramps.


----------



## Windycity

SmallTownGuy said:


> I'm wondering what's up with that tailgate.



Looks like the hinge is missing/rotted away.....in a typical “pure michigan” kinda way












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdavis

Windycity said:


> Looks like the hinge is missing/rotted away.....in a typical “pure michigan” kinda way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They're kind of flimsy to begin with.


----------



## rblakes1

This is at my sister in laws. 

That 1 1/2" black plastic pipe was "functioning" as the washing machine drain line. Came from the left, went up about a foot, then straight along the bottom of the joists for about 22'. No ptrap or anything

I redid everything for them the other day - all new pvc, added a trap and aav, even pitched the thing! . I realized I forgot to put a clean out in the line, so I'll add that in next time I'm over there.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 91782

Windycity said:


> Looks like the hinge is missing/rotted away.....in a typical “pure michigan” kinda way
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Michigan - we build good rust.


----------



## cedarboarder

plastic paneling for sheeting on an apartment ceiling.








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Morning Wood

Father in laws “ski house”. All in all completely disgusting. Still in the process of cleaning it so my wife feels somewhat comfortable. The toilet needs to be replaced, but he tiled it in. Sweet.
Tiled in the vanity too.


----------



## NYgutterguy

Can never be too safe










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYgutterguy

Plenty of shingle overhang at this house too 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Bush

NYgutterguy said:


> Can never be too safe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And they are probably just drywall screw too.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J327A using Tapatalk


----------



## Caleb1989

Morning Wood said:


> Father in laws “ski house”. All in all completely disgusting. Still in the process of cleaning it so my wife feels somewhat comfortable. The toilet needs to be replaced, but he tiled it in. Sweet.
> Tiled in the vanity too.




Very interesting blue and red decorations in the bathroom. That’s a nice touch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordekyle

Maybe they thought sheer numbers trumps shear strength?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JFM constr

all the screws in there .yeah we can laugh at that .though in the 80's we did alot of this .fill all the holes -inspector requires it I was told as the nails slow destroy the lumber . those are square drive ,so 99% sure not drywall screws . It hasn't destroyed the beam or the post . sure looks stupid , I wonder about alot of stuff I am required to do . 
I wonder if the installer added more hole?


----------



## TNTRenovate

Fixed said:


> They're definitely not hating large vehicles. It's just a byproduct of managing parking in large cities with limited supply. I'm sure that Honolulu is not the only American city who has similar restrictions!
> 
> As for sin taxes... There is a very long and well-established history of the application of Pigovian taxes in not only the Canadian market, but the US and the majority of the rest of world as well.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


If it can park during the day (busiest time) why not at night?

And yes, when liberal get their way the tax anything the want people to stop doing. I always found it funny when they talk about raising the tax on cigarettes to help discourage people from smoking, but don't think it has the same effect on income. :whistling


----------



## Randy Bush

JFM constr said:


> all the screws in there .yeah we can laugh at that .though in the 80's we did alot of this .fill all the holes -inspector requires it I was told as the nails slow destroy the lumber . those are square drive ,so 99% sure not drywall screws . It hasn't destroyed the beam or the post . sure looks stupid , I wonder about alot of stuff I am required to do .
> I wonder if the installer added more hole?


After making picture bigger see that along with what maybe looks like TECO nails too.


----------



## Morning Wood

Caleb1989 said:


> Very interesting blue and red decorations in the bathroom. That’s a nice touch
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Yeah. Not sure why the h20 lines are all in the room. I’m sure his “plumber” is top notch. Maybe to help prevent freezing?


----------



## darichierich

No need for tyvek or grace when you have Hefty.

Sent from my GT-N8013 using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder

darichierich said:


> No need for tyvek or grace when you have Hefty.
> 
> Sent from a funny job using Tapatalk


why didn't they just use insulation bags like the rest of them. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## darichierich

cedarboarder said:


> why didn't they just use insulation bags like the rest of them.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Guess they were trying to be cutting edge.

Sent from my GT-N8013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

Fixed said:


> They're definitely not hating large vehicles. It's just a byproduct of managing parking in large cities with limited supply. I'm sure that Honolulu is not the only American city who has similar restrictions!
> 
> As for sin taxes... There is a very long and well-established history of the application of Pigovian taxes in not only the Canadian market, but the US and the majority of the rest of world as well.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk



When we vacationed in Scotland I asked why there were apparent window openings bricked in. 

Scotland used to have a window tax. It was assumed the more windows you had the bigger the home. So Scots being as clever as they are, just bricked in the windows of their homes. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## blacktop

NYgutterguy said:


> Plenty of shingle overhang at this house too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was working on a government home and the elderly fellow next door that lived in one that another general contractor had built asked if I could bring a ladder over to his home and replace a piece of vinyl that had blown off . I told him I was just the drywall guy . But I would bring a ladder the next day. 

The roofing had no overhang at all . The facial board was all rotted and the OSB was rotted along the edge on the front and back of the house . I felt sorry for the old guy. The house was only 12 years old.


----------



## Big Johnson

NYgutterguy said:


> Plenty of shingle overhang at this house too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Needs drip edge.


----------



## NYgutterguy

Big Johnson said:


> Needs drip edge.




In this situation no doubt. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fixed

Californiadecks said:


> When we vacationed in Scotland I asked why there were apparent window openings bricked in.
> 
> Scotland used to have a window tax. It was assumed the more windows you had the bigger the home. So Scots being as clever as they are, just bricked in the windows of their homes.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


I love those examples of unintended consequences. 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Fouthgeneration said:


> When did Canada become a land with out Freedom? like Honolulu Hawaii.?
> 
> the Canadians are Coveting & Hating their neighbors large vehicles, and imposing "sin" taxes out of jealousy... How sad. IMHO


We have big trucks here:blink: Are you talking about the auto tax on it's weight? I pay about 550$ a year on my GMC 2500 Savana van.
Lots of active duty military has very larg trucks,, oh but they pay no tax on them.:whistling


----------



## JFM constr

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> We have big trucks here:blink: Are you talking about the auto tax on it's weight? I pay about 550$ a year on my GMC 2500 Savana van.
> Lots of active duty military has very larg trucks,, oh but they pay no tax on them.:whistling


is that on top of licensing ?


----------



## cedarboarder

bit of a mess up no big deal. just tin snip the cover and cut some tile to fill the hole.








Sent from a dump using Tapatalk


----------



## P42003

cedarboarder said:


> bit of a mess up no big deal. just tin snip the cover and cut some tile to fill the hole.
> View attachment 471449
> 
> 
> Sent from a dump using Tapatalk


On another recent thread here someone mentioned a minimum 6" distance between the valve and the spicket. Now we know why. Haha.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Easy Gibson

I'm posting a list of hacked things I did this week to get them off my chest.

1. I dripped paint on carpet, then used a pair of manicure scissors to artfully snip away the offending bits. I don't think anybody will notice that the hairs are 1/16th lower in one quarter sized section of the floor.

2. I was installing a really annoying shaped light fixture in my own house and it was a pain in the ass getting my arms around it, so I let it dangle from the ground wire while I attached the load and neutral. Worked.

3. I hit a fire hydrant next to my customer's driveway leaving the job yesterday. It was dark and rainy, and frankly, I thought I could clear the hydrant. I did.... except for the part where the wheelwell flairs out a little. That's gone now. Hydrant was fine though, so I'm calling that a win.


----------



## JFM constr

I made a special trip to get clear cedar [over 200$] for a gate I needed to build and I find after it is cut up that I had the wood taking up space in my shop already .


----------



## Big Johnson

Easy Gibson said:


> I'm posting a list of hacked things I did this week to get them off my chest.
> 
> 3. I hit a fire hydrant next to my customer's driveway leaving the job yesterday. It was dark and rainy, and frankly, I thought I could clear the hydrant. I did.... except for the part where the wheelwell flairs out a little. That's gone now. Hydrant was fine though, so I'm calling that a win.




Fire hydrants will take quite an impact.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

JFM constr said:


> is that on top of licensing ?


We don't pay licensing every year only registration = tax. Our drivers license is every 6 years or so. We do a safety check every year but that's cheap.


----------



## Randy Bush

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> We don't pay licensing every year only registration = tax. Our drivers license is every 6 years or so. We do a safety check every year but that's cheap.


Government = cheap that is kind of an oxymoron if there is was one. :laughing:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Randy Bush said:


> Government = cheap that is kind of an oxymoron if there is was one. :laughing:


Our safety checks are not government stations. I go to Jimmy's Upholstery and get mine done. I'm in and out of there in less than 10 min. It's the fastest 25$ he can make.


----------



## cedarboarder

Big Johnson said:


> Fire hydrants will take quite an impact.


deepest pipes in the city. haha

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## onmywayup

Easy Gibson said:


> I'm posting a list of hacked things I did this week to get them off my chest.
> 
> 1. I dripped paint on carpet, then used a pair of manicure scissors to artfully snip away the offending bits. I don't think anybody will notice that the hairs are 1/16th lower in one quarter sized section of the floor.
> 
> 2. I was installing a really annoying shaped light fixture in my own house and it was a pain in the ass getting my arms around it, so I let it dangle from the ground wire while I attached the load and neutral. Worked.
> 
> 3. I hit a fire hydrant next to my customer's driveway leaving the job yesterday. It was dark and rainy, and frankly, I thought I could clear the hydrant. I did.... except for the part where the wheelwell flairs out a little. That's gone now. Hydrant was fine though, so I'm calling that a win.


This could be the start of a very dangerous thread all on its own 

"Internet Commando"


----------



## Mort

That is bathroom plumbing ladies and gentlemen. Is using JB Weld for connections code? I’m not a plumber. 

This would be hilarious, if it weren’t MY G-D HOUSE!


----------



## Justin Rhoades

I just found these pictures on my phone from about a year ago. Higher end new home, sold for over 600k.


----------



## cedarboarder

wtf is with that corner 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

I'm guessing last board and they cut it short. At $50+ a board he'd let it slide.


----------



## sunkist

Mort said:


> That is bathroom plumbing ladies and gentlemen. Is using JB Weld for connections code? I’m not a plumber.
> 
> This would be hilarious, if it weren’t MY G-D HOUSE!


 Only the lead free JB Weld :laughing:, but if you are going to make a dogs dinner out of your work JB Weld is the best thing to use :thumbsup:


----------



## rblakes1

This kitchen has to suck to cook in









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## M.F Custom

SmallTownGuy said:


> Section 8?


No, that custom trim work is in a house with a value of about $500,000


----------



## blacktop

M.F Custom said:


> Wow!


I get the floor. But how is the trim even possible?


----------



## M.F Custom

All I know is I learn new techniques everyday...


----------



## Mort

But, but, but, the (allegedly) licensed electrician had to put it there because that’s where the hole he drilled is.


----------



## Leo G

At least it forms a trap.


----------



## WBailey1041

Mort said:


> But, but, but, the (allegedly) licensed electrician had to put it there because that’s where the hole he drilled is.


I often get really annoyed with the permitting, licensing and inspection process but this is a prime reason it exists. Hard to believe anyone would do that and sleep at night.


----------



## Big Johnson

GFCI breaker.

That flex trap wouldn’t pass here though.


----------



## Calidecks

M.F Custom said:


> Wow!




Someone got a new multitool. Lol!


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Mort

Big Johnson said:


> GFCI breaker.
> 
> That flex trap wouldn’t pass here though.




That’s still left over from the previous reno. Its getting swapped out when I buy a sink, so I get the right style.


----------



## cedarboarder

City sure loves to waste my money on stupid useless "art" projects. 
I would like to introduce the teetor-totter bench. 
Are pot holes are just embarrissing for a first world country. Yet they spent 30k on this liability.
They put a rubber pad down so you can fall over. 
30K! ****** **** ******!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## B.Johnson

It doesn't even make me feel better that you are from Canada.


----------



## cedarboarder

Ground floor button...









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## JAH

...


----------



## Easy Gibson

Leo G said:


> At least it forms a trap.


Underrated comment.


----------



## M.F Custom

Shed of doom...


----------



## Diamond D.

I've been following the continuing saga of the SOD since the outset and check in every so often for updates.

Still standing strong.:thumbup:

Too funny.
https://www.bcsportbikes.com/forum/...-Fail-Fail-to-Build-What-is-this-I-don-t-even

D.


----------



## M.F Custom




----------



## JAH

When you need to install a bathroom fan and find a heating duct in the ceiling. :laughing:


----------



## Mr_Stop

Speaking of bathroom ducts...


----------



## Calidecks

Mike.
_______________


----------



## Easy Gibson

Mr_Stop said:


> Speaking of bathroom ducts...


I've seen so many like this that were stretched across an entire attic and tied into two or three fans. Always wanted to do a smoke test to see if it even kind of worked.


----------



## Morning Wood

Easy Gibson said:


> I've seen so many like this that were stretched across an entire attic and tied into two or three fans. Always wanted to do a smoke test to see if it even kind of worked.




It doesnt


----------



## Mr_Stop

Easy Gibson said:


> I've seen so many like this that were stretched across an entire attic and tied into two or three fans. Always wanted to do a smoke test to see if it even kind of worked.


In theory, if the plastic pipe and duct tape holding it together wasn't already leaking, and it didn't have a minuscule fan, it was probably pushing humidity and stink to the other bath.

I forgot to mention, the vent discharged straight through the roof through a "plumbing" vent. There was no roof cap, hat or anything.

Here was my fix, in case you are interested (just scroll to the right).


----------



## onmywayup

Good lord, don't drip any water when you change that filter!


----------



## Calidecks

Mike.
_______________


----------



## 91782

It's close - c'mon, lighten up !
:laughing::laughing:

Clothespin award right there.


----------



## cedarboarder

Whats going on with the 2 boards in the center warping? haha


----------



## Calidecks

cedarboarder said:


> Whats going on with the 2 boards in the center warping? haha




They used plastic anchors to screw it to concrete. So it has zero room to move. Of course the pulling effect will cause that. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## B.Johnson

... . . . ...


----------



## NYgutterguy

Job I looked at today. Hate when people do this.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Windycity

NYgutterguy said:


> Job I looked at today. Hate when people do this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I have never actually seen that before....thats horrible


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Bush

NYgutterguy said:


> Job I looked at today. Hate when people do this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Kind of ugly roof design with dormers set back like that.


----------



## 91782

NYgutterguy said:


> Job I looked at today. Hate when people do this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great for hanging banners, bunting and ivy from tho, innit?


----------



## 91782

B.Johnson said:


> ... . . . ...


caulk will fix that.


----------



## NYgutterguy

Randy Bush said:


> Kind of ugly roof design with dormers set back like that.




Yea figured wall of shame worthy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M.F Custom

Love that floating continous gutter... I learn new techniques everyday!


----------



## cedarboarder

nice finish..









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## M.F Custom

All classic shameworthy stuff...


----------



## Lettusbee

Randy Bush said:


> Kind of ugly roof design with dormers set back like that.


I know right! 
They definitely shoulda put the downspout in the center so it could water the tree plant bush thing. 
Amateurs!


----------



## Randy Bush

cedarboarder said:


> nice finish..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Why is it that commercial work is a lot of times so bad. See it all the time when go into places, kind of look for it anymore.


----------



## Leo G

Looks like someone did. Proof is in the picture. LOL


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Lady Dreamer said:


> Not my pic, do you think somebody would actually do this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


It's got a ground on it!! It's fine:blink:


----------



## TheConstruct

That picture is from the magazine "Design ideas for depressed people"


----------



## Leo G

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> It's got a ground on it!! It's fine:blink:


No GFI, fail.:jester:


----------



## asevereid

Leo G said:


> No GFI, fail.:jester:


Might be further down the line... 

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordekyle

Lady Dreamer said:


> Not my pic, do you think somebody would actually do this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk




Dam, hydro electric.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordekyle

I saw this beauty today.











I couldn’t take any better pics, there was a car behind me. But 3D maps on my phone shows this:











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 91782

Mordekyle said:


> I saw this beauty today.



What in the actual...****?


----------



## B.Johnson

I think that it is the solution to adding on to your house 3 times without having a plan. We have a couple of those around town. They patch and patch and patch until finally they say fvuck it and build something like this:


----------



## Big Johnson

That aerial shot looks like some 3rd world hellhole.


----------



## hdavis

I've seen worse, but most of them have been torn down.


----------



## SPG

Lady Dreamer said:


> Not my pic, do you think somebody would actually do this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Somebody's been going around town putting up stickers that are a picture of an electrical outlet. There's one at the bar here and it's funny how many people have pulled out their phone chargers and tried to plug in over and over before realizing it's not really an outlet. 
The best one is in the urinal at the restaurant down the road. I'd get a photo but don't want to be that weirdo taking pics in the bathroom!


----------



## Big Johnson

Need to put one of these up before the next electrical inspection.


----------



## cedarboarder

Wonder why this bathroom fan is having issues.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

Someone hung a welding mask on the opening? 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## blacktop

cedarboarder said:


> Wonder why this bathroom fan is having issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


At least its clean .


----------



## hangit

cedarboarder said:


> Wonder why this bathroom fan is having issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


wow.


----------



## cedarboarder

So after some trouble shooting without ripping the ceilings apart. 
The duct line actually runs from another bath fan. haha so much fun, oh boy! 
This will be an interesting bill for a bath fan repair. $$$$ haha

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## RichVT

I had a fan in my own house that made a lot of noise and didn't really exhaust at all.

When I pulled it out to replace it, I found that the original installer screwed the duct to the fan and put the screw in exactly the right place to prevent the damper from opening.


----------



## cedarboarder

Californiadecks said:


> Someone hung a welding mask on the opening?
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


no, bad angle. the piece of tin hanging is actually 2 inchs, wire cover.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

This truck has been parked like this since Sunday. Blocking the entire sidewalk.


----------



## onmywayup

Big Johnson said:


> That aerial shot looks like some 3rd world hellhole.


That's exactly what I thought too
Hahah... I just got back from the hurricane-ravaged Virgin Islands a few weeks ago, and I probably have several pics on my phone from there that look exactly like that one.


----------



## cedarboarder

Stunt Carpenter said:


> This truck has been parked like this since Sunday. Blocking the entire sidewalk.


Go walk in the street with cars going by... what an ass. 
No way they could do that here. Would be a pile of tickets by end of the day.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Johnson

Not his fault the driveway is so short.


----------



## Mordekyle

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYgutterguy

Mordekyle said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Wall of shame ? No way. That’s fantastic. Looks like it fits well and even closes fully. Awesome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 91782

Needs those fake carriage house door hinges tho.


----------



## Big Johnson

NYgutterguy said:


> Wall of shame ? No way. That’s fantastic. Looks like it fits well and even closes fully. Awesome
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I thought it was because the handle is crooked.


----------



## SPG

Stunt Carpenter said:


> This truck has been parked like this since Sunday. Blocking the entire sidewalk.


There's one like that on every other block around here. No tickets ever.


----------



## Lettusbee

We should see if we can get Kowboy to write a scathing letter to put on their windshield. 



Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## sunkist

Lettusbee said:


> We should see if we can get Kowboy to write a scathing letter to put on their windshield.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


That is cowboy he moved from FL with his girl friend to get away from his wife.


----------



## rblakes1

Stunt Carpenter said:


> This truck has been parked like this since Sunday. Blocking the entire sidewalk.


Been there before. Not much you can do, can't park on the road if there's snow. He could've moved the garbage can and gotten about 2' closer to the house though. 

Now I've got a driveway 2 wide and 80' feet long, I never worry about that anymore lol

-Rich


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

rblakes1 said:


> Been there before. Not much you can do, can't park on the road if there's snow. He could've moved the garbage can and gotten about 2' closer to the house though.
> 
> Now I've got a driveway 2 wide and 80' feet long, I never worry about that anymore lol
> 
> -Rich




Could have parked on the road or unhooked the trailer if it needed to be on the driveway. Daily occurrence for me at a lot of job sites


----------



## cedarboarder

rblakes1 said:


> Been there before. Not much you can do, can't park on the road if there's snow. He could've moved the garbage can and gotten about 2' closer to the house though.
> 
> Now I've got a driveway 2 wide and 80' feet long, I never worry about that anymore lol
> 
> -Rich


We can park on the roads with snow :thumbup:, they don't plow secondary roads.


----------



## 91782

Lettusbee said:


> We should see if we can get Kowboy to write a scathing letter to put on their windshield.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk





sunkist said:


> That is cowboy he moved from FL with his girl friend to get away from his wife.


Prolly too distracted sniffing panties.


----------



## hangit

at least he's consistent.


----------



## hdavis

hangit said:


> at least he's consistent.


I could do that....


----------



## Randy Bush

hangit said:


> at least he's consistent.


Nothing a little caulk can't fix. :whistling


----------



## Lettusbee

Why does he have an upside down baseboard terminating to the crown?


Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## hdavis

Whimsy.


----------



## Morning Wood

One in many to come. My FIL’s ski house.


----------



## rblakes1

Maybe that happened when the bricks fell off the chimney lol

-Rich


----------



## cedarboarder

just some wires hangin out. no wire connectors. no tape. no box. no worries.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinstaafl

Did you touch them with your tongue to see if they were energized?


----------



## asevereid

Tinstaafl said:


> Did you touch them with your tongue to see if they were energized?


No, that's what hired help is for 

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder

dude safety first. I used a wet mop and some yellow dish gloves to disable the electrical current.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## skill77

Oh come on ya gotta go barrow the new guy's klines then cut all the wires at once to see if they were hot and to safely kick the breaker.


----------



## cedarboarder

skill77 said:


> Oh come on ya gotta go barrow the new guy's klines then cut all the wires at once to see if they were hot and to safely kick the breaker.


I've already done that once before, Didn't work out great and ended up with a pair of wire strippers. the mop and gloves are the way to go 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## skill77

Guy who's klines they were a little p****d about the weld spot that no longer would cut?


----------



## Morning Wood

My current job. Dealing with the sh$t framing in this house is definitely a head scratcher.


----------



## cedarboarder

Morning Wood said:


> My current job. Dealing with the sh$t framing in this house is definitely a head scratcher.


70s?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Morning Wood

Well, it’s an old barn that was moved assembled and put on a foundation. They actually cut it in 1/2 to move it. Probably moved in the 30’s. Don’t know how old the frame actually is. But it’s really been hacked over the years. Preventive maintenance is another thing. But absolutely no updating at all. Was still knob and tube where we are


----------



## Randy Bush

cedarboarder said:


> I've already done that once before, Didn't work out great and ended up with a pair of wire strippers. the mop and gloves are the way to go
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


I have done that on snips before sure does mess them up.


----------



## skill77

Morning Wood said:


> My current job. Dealing with the sh$t framing in this house is definitely a head scratcher.


I did one of these this summer all the rafter tails along the entire back side of a house were shot. So we sistered them all solid blocked it all and replaced the rim joist. Re sided the whole house and had new gutters put on. Mind you all of this was caused by a wet crawl space most likely due to rain water. Couple weeks later i get a call back telling me i need to come cut off all the downspouts because they are extending too far from the house.


----------



## Snobnd

Wow.....


----------



## Big Johnson

...


----------



## cedarboarder

dryer plug to roof top AC unit.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## NYgutterguy

Like a Gutter is gonna fit in there lmao 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Johnson

NYgutterguy said:


> Like a Gutter is gonna fit in there lmao  https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20190329/1bbe28b9a44290b287d98cec0051a103.jpg[/IMG
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/quote]
> 
> You found a house with drip edge.


----------



## NYgutterguy

Big Johnson said:


> You found a house with drip edge.




Another one today . That’s two this year










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B.Johnson

An alternative nailing method for vinyl siding.


----------



## Bull Trout

B.Johnson said:


> An alternative nailing method for vinyl siding.



was that the project we collaborated on a couple weeks back, with the wrap on the outside of the siding?


----------



## Big Johnson

onmywayup said:


> . What I need is additional people who can be provided a written scope of work, a load of materials, and have the experience and common sense to get the job done. .




You and everyone else.


----------



## META

B.Johnson said:


> An alternative nailing method for vinyl siding.


Awesome, butting and face nailing vinyl, for that new organic wavy look.


----------



## Donohue Const

clearly it's a new high wind area nail pattern 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordekyle

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Johnson

Door casing as baseboard and it’s wrapped around the tub. Probably mdf and will triple in thickness soon.


----------



## rjconstructs

The toilet doesn't look level either.


----------



## Big Johnson

rjconstructs said:


> The toilet doesn't look level either.


Pretty sure that was his catch, I was adding to it.


----------



## 91782

Turlet has a happy face.


----------



## SouthonBeach

Bought a rental duplex recently. What a handy hack mess. 2 of the 3 bathrooms were redone with the greatest of hackery... 

Shower 1 is a walk in “spa” like. No waterproofing, no pan, and best yet the floor sloped away from the drain in places! Yup water left ponding I. The shower after your done. 1/4” hardie for the wall with 2x4s on the flat. PVC 1x6 for the threshold with screws down from the top. Guess it really didn’t matter with no pan liner over the curb.


----------



## Big Johnson

SmallTownGuy said:


> Turlet has a happy face.


At least someone is happy in that room.


----------



## Mordekyle

Big Johnson said:


> Door casing as baseboard and it’s wrapped around the tub. Probably mdf and will triple in thickness soon.




I never even saw it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Easy Gibson

Hey electricians... don't do this:


----------



## hdavis

Easy Gibson said:


> Hey electricians... don't do this:


Should have had a plumber do it, at least it would gave been trenched instead.


----------



## skill77

I have even snapped the chalk lines for them before and wouldnt ya know i think i found where the kid who couldn't color inside the lines ended up.


----------



## rescraft

I hope the sparky at least saved the cutouts!!


----------



## 91782

rescraft said:


> I hope the sparky at least saved the cutouts!!


why?


----------



## cedarboarder

drywaller won't need to cut a dozen cubes.. each one is a puzzle piece

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Johnson

I can see every butt joint.


----------



## NYgutterguy

cedarboarder said:


> drywaller won't need to cut a dozen cubes.. each one is a puzzle piece
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk




Dozen ? I counted over 40. Holy tedious. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordekyle

Is this a post base or a post cap?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rblakes1

Easy Gibson said:


> Hey electricians... don't do this:


  

Sell them on those 12x12 acoustical tiles

-Rich


----------



## Mordekyle

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Golden view

Mordekyle said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So that's how you make attic trusses!


----------



## Jay hole

Not a great pic, but that’s 10 plumbing vents and they want a metal roof....


----------



## Mordekyle

Jay hole said:


> Not a great pic, but that’s 10 plumbing vents and they want a metal roof....




Punji sticks for roofers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Johnson

Jay hole said:


> Not a great pic, but that’s 10 plumbing vents and they want a metal roof....


10 vents? Looks like frame pieces to trampoline or something just being used to weigh down the tarp.


----------



## B.Johnson

Mordekyle said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That needs to be reported to the inspector.


----------



## mrcat

Big Johnson said:


> 10 vents? Looks like frame pieces to trampoline or something just being used to weigh down the tarp.


That's definitely what it looks like from here. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr_Stop

NYgutterguy said:


> Dozen ? I counted over 40. Holy tedious.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think it is a conspiracy with the drywall guy who charges piece rate...


----------



## Leo G

B.Johnson said:


> That needs to be reported to the inspector.


So what do you think the snow load limit is for a 2x4 roof?


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

Leo G said:


> So what do you think the snow load limit is for a 2x4 roof?




About a 1/4” of rain


----------



## Leo G

That would be 2 1/2" of snow on average.

Around here we call that an overnight dusting


----------



## hdavis

Treated it like centering...


----------



## Mordekyle

B.Johnson said:


> That needs to be reported to the inspector.




Ya, quite sketchy.

I got the picture from my brother who got it from whoever saw it.

I asked if it was a DIY bonus room. He heard it was more like mental illness or problems.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay hole

Big Johnson said:


> 10 vents? Looks like frame pieces to trampoline or something just being used to weigh down the tarp.




Holy crap your right!!!. Well in my defense I’m going to the city tomorrow to see an eye specialist!!! So far nobody knows what’s wrong


----------



## B.Johnson

Leo G said:


> So what do you think the snow load limit is for a 2x4 roof?


Point me to a span table for 2x4 rafters, and I will look it up for you. :whistling


----------



## Easy Gibson

I made a banquette out of 2x4 supports recently. They're good for at least 16" spans.


----------



## hdavis

B.Johnson said:


> Point me to a span table for 2x4 rafters, and I will look it up for you. :whistling


https://awc.org/codes-standards/calculators-software/spancalc


----------



## hdavis

I've run 10' spans on low slope roofs with 2X4s. Accessory structures only. Solid.

There's a little twist to the framing, it isn't standard


----------



## Jay hole

hdavis said:


> I've run 10' spans on low slope roofs with 2X4s. Accessory structures only. Solid.
> 
> There's a little twist to the framing, it isn't standard




I’ve always understood that slope doesn’t matter in span.....


----------



## Leo G

Slope will matter with load calculations. Apply the cosine of the slope to the weight to get the true load on the roof.


----------



## hdavis

Jay hole said:


> I’ve always understood that slope doesn’t matter in span.....


As long as you're talking span, it doesn't matter. Span tables and span calculators give you the right numbers.


----------



## hdavis

Jay hole said:


> I’ve always understood that slope doesn’t matter in span.....


I mentioned low slope because of how I'm framing them. It works well with low slope, but it isn't prescriptive.

Put in the ceiling joists.
Run a 2X4, 2X6, what ever peroendular to them on edge down the center.
Put rafters on top.

Ceiling joists and rafters both work to support the roof. The 2X12 on edge helps with the side thrust as well, similar to a structural ridge.


----------



## Big Johnson

Jay hole said:


> I’ve always understood that slope doesn’t matter in span.....


Steeper pitch will have a longer rafter but same span so that’s why pitch doesn’t affect span tables.


----------



## B.Johnson

hdavis said:


> https://awc.org/codes-standards/calculators-software/spancalc


6' 6" for a #2 SPF with a 30lb total load. 7' 3" for SYP. I'm thinking that the trusses without the webs are overspanned a bit.


----------



## hdavis

B.Johnson said:


> 6' 6" for a #2 SPF with a 30lb total load. 7' 3" for SYP. I'm thinking that the trusses without the webs are overspanned a bit.


LOL, ya think?


----------



## B.Johnson

It's just a suspicion. I've been wrong before.


----------



## NYgutterguy

Hate when they side around the gutter.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## META

B.Johnson said:


> 6' 6" for a #2 SPF with a 30lb total load. 7' 3" for SYP. I'm thinking that the trusses without the webs are overspanned a bit.


Maybe 1.5" on centers will work....

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## B.Johnson

META said:


> Maybe 1.5" on centers will work....
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Maybe. Find me a table with 1.5" centers and I'll look it up for you.


----------



## B.Johnson

We all know that it doesn't meet code. I've seen a lot of shoddy workmanship in this thread, but this is the first time that I said that it needed to be reported. It's too dangerous to ignore.


----------



## Big Johnson

B.Johnson said:


> We all know that it doesn't meet code. I've seen a lot of shoddy workmanship in this thread, but this is the first time that I said that it needed to be reported. It's too dangerous to ignore.


Photoshopped.

I’m really not buying that someone would actually do that. My money is on that roof coming off and someone thought it’d make a good pic. for the inter webs so they took the sawzall to it.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

Big Johnson said:


> Photoshopped.
> 
> I’m really not buying that someone would actually do that. My money is on that roof coming off and someone thought it’d make a good pic. for the inter webs so they took the sawzall to it.




I’m going to agree with this especially because the lighting is so good and it look like they cut out a plumbing stack.


----------



## Mordekyle

Big Johnson said:


> Photoshopped.
> 
> I’m really not buying that someone would actually do that. My money is on that roof coming off and someone thought it’d make a good pic. for the inter webs so they took the sawzall to it.




Photoshopped.

Ya, okay.

I think it’s a legitimate WOS piece of work.

I’ll inquire a bit perhaps, but it’s a strange day when we have to prove how inept people are.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## META

I personally wouldn't even consider that approach were I to demo out that roof. 

Pull all the sheathing, maintain some bracing, then work your way from one side to the other, as you demo or lift each truss.


----------



## TheConstruct

Great way to add some additional living space! Good luck getting all those hang nails off though... didnt think that one through did they?


----------



## SPG

B.Johnson said:


> Point me to a span table for 2x4 rafters, and I will look it up for you. :whistling


I've seen some pretty long rafters made out of 2x4 in some of the old houses around here. I did an attic to bonus room conversion on one of them and the deflection was 5" over 16'. That roof looked like a chinese pagoda with that much curve!


----------



## Big Johnson

META said:


> I personally wouldn't even consider that approach were I to demo out that roof.
> 
> Pull all the sheathing, maintain some bracing, then work your way from one side to the other, as you demo or lift each truss.


Then you don’t have an outrageous picture to get some people on the internet all riled up.


----------



## Tinstaafl

Let's hold off on soffit for now. Maybe next year...


----------



## 91782

Am I looking at a bird nest in each bay???


----------



## Tinstaafl

Yup. Same on the other side.

Neater than some developments I've seen.


----------



## Morning Wood

Bird condos


----------



## rescraft

What kind of boids?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

PETA friendly :laughing:


----------



## Big Johnson

rescraft said:


> What kind of boids?


Probably robins. This time of year is a *****.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Where are the puka blocks,, bird blocks???


----------



## META

Big Johnson said:


> rescraft said:
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of boids?
> 
> 
> 
> Probably robins. This time of year is a *****.
Click to expand...

Yep. Yesterday morning I was awoken to a robin trying to make a nest on my open awning bedroom windows...both of them.


----------



## Mordekyle

Tinstaafl said:


> Let's hold off on soffit for now. Maybe next year...




What a nice complement to the ridge vent on top!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skill77

more tenants more profit.... or would these be squatters


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

We use those blocks with the holes (pukas) in them to keep the birds out. They have screens on the inside.:thumbsup:


----------



## VinylHanger

We get starlings this time of year. Last night I heard the babies in the chimney. No biggie, they'll be out in a month or so.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinstaafl

DWB, I've never seen that puka block detail here, but similar screened holes in horizontal plywood soffit, in homes from the 70's or thereabouts.

In this case, bird-blocking was left out altogether; not sure why--probably budget. Obviously a duh decision.

I'll see if the HO has a clue as to species. I don't. It is interesting though, that all of the nests are on the east side of the bays. Don't know if that's because our prevailing winds tend to be from the west, or some other reason.


----------



## TPS BOCO

Step and handrail! Best part is I'm pretty sure a city inspector lives there. Why the hell is it sideways?!?!?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

TPS BOCO said:


> Why the hell is it sideways?!?!?


 It's Taco Tuesday:blink:


----------



## cedarboarder

some guys said **** it let go boating today?









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## 91782

TPS BOCO said:


> Step and handrail! Best part is I'm pretty sure a city inspector lives there. Why the hell is it sideways?!?!?


Mystery Spot?


----------



## hdavis

cedarboarder said:


> some guys said **** it let go boating today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Just need some long drywall screws in there.


----------



## Mordekyle

It’s tipped to keep snow away from the ledger.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrickstew

$40k full tearoff, adding 60 pc of sheathing bc was zero under original siding, framing rot repairs as a result of, full Hardie Color Plus package, I come back to see why my final CO failed. 

Short answer from learning after the fact. My bid for adding a portico over front stoop was $1400 more than he wanted to pay. His “contractor” pulled no permit, jacked up my siding, did a Busch job, took his $ and ran. After I made mention my 10 year workmanship along with James Hardies warranty were null and void, he felt pretty humble. 

See any issues?










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## M.F Custom

Wowzer some good craftsmanship going on lately eh...


----------



## rblakes1

Same house, separate areas. I did a bathroom here a year and a half ago that was sloped almost 2" from one side to the other, quality building back in 89

I'm betting that vent could've gone a couple inches one way or the other.

Improperly flashed/ not flashed at all chimney.









-Rich


----------



## rblakes1

Patrickstew said:


> $40k full tearoff, adding 60 pc of sheathing bc was zero under original siding, framing rot repairs as a result of, full Hardie Color Plus package, I come back to see why my final CO failed.
> 
> Short answer from learning after the fact. My bid for adding a portico over front stoop was $1400 more than he wanted to pay. His “contractor” pulled no permit, jacked up my siding, did a Busch job, took his $ and ran. After I made mention my 10 year workmanship along with James Hardies warranty were null and void, he felt pretty humble.
> 
> See any issues?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Fify









-Rich


----------



## Patrickstew

rblakes1 said:


> Fify
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Rich




A hahaha! I wasn’t gonna start an off track convo concerning nfl teams but this is funny. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diamond D.

rblakes1 said:


> Fify
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Rich


Must be a Giants fan.


----------



## rblakes1

Diamond D. said:


> Must be a Giants fan.


Was it that obvious? Lol

-Rich


----------



## Big Johnson

Patrickstew said:


> See any issues?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


There’s a mime on the porch.


----------



## M.F Custom

rblakes1 said:


> Same house, separate areas. I did a bathroom here a year and a half ago that was sloped almost 2" from one side to the other, quality building back in 89
> 
> I'm betting that vent could've gone a couple inches one way or the other.
> 
> Improperly flashed/ not flashed at all chimney.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Rich


Where was the building inspector? wtf


----------



## rblakes1

M.F Custom said:


> Where was the building inspector? wtf


      

-Rich


----------



## Patrickstew

rblakes1 said:


> Same house, separate areas. I did a bathroom here a year and a half ago that was sloped almost 2" from one side to the other, quality building back in 89
> 
> I'm betting that vent could've gone a couple inches one way or the other.
> 
> Improperly flashed/ not flashed at all chimney.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Rich




















Small sample of what we found behind the old siding. Even gave homeowner discount on material and labor needed to make it right. He was upset with my $5k price for 60 osb and reframing half of his bottom plates/window headers/etc. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VinylHanger

Tinstaafl said:


> Needed to run a new entrance cable to this venerable 60A service panel. Couldn't quite get my hand in beside it to reach where the old cable came in, so I removed the mounting screws to move it over a couple of inches.
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't budge. See pic 1.
> 
> 
> 
> Grabbed my linesman's pliers, bent it back & forth till it snapped. Still wouldn't budge. See pic 2.


Lordy. That was close.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rescraft

The reason those steps failed inspection was clearly the tripping hazard of those string of Xmas lights.


----------



## rescraft

Tinstaafl said:


> Needed to run a new entrance cable to this venerable 60A service panel. Couldn't quite get my hand in beside it to reach where the old cable came in, so I removed the mounting screws to move it over a couple of inches.
> 
> Wouldn't budge. See pic 1.
> 
> Grabbed my linesman's pliers, bent it back & forth till it snapped. Still wouldn't budge. See pic 2.


I like the nail penetration from the other side!


----------



## cedarboarder

A wall sits right where the joist is missing.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder

it's a townhouse complex so could be this times 12.. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Golden view

Nice underlayment, among other things. This is in store isle end signage.


----------



## B.Johnson

Reverse trap.


----------



## Big Johnson

B.Johnson said:


> Reverse trap.


Not to mention that should be the low end and it’s strapped tight to the joist.


----------



## JFM constr

B.Johnson said:


> Reverse trap.


Question .Is there any sense to this upside down trap .


----------



## VinylHanger

Golden view said:


> Nice underlayment, among other things. This is in store isle end signage.


Dufuq? What on earth is that? That must be satire.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordekyle

B.Johnson said:


> Reverse trap.




That’s a U trap.



It’s like a P trap but further down the (alphabet) stream.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheConstruct

By keeping gas in the trap it prevents the smell of the water from getting into the house.


----------



## 91782

Golden view said:


> Nice underlayment, among other things. This is in store isle end signage.


that is stupid - even for HD it's stupid.


----------



## Big Johnson

JFM constr said:


> Question .Is there any sense to this upside down trap .


If something is draining too fast it should slow it down.


----------



## B.Johnson

It's on a sump pump. I asked my plumber if there was a reason it was like that, such as if keeping water in the line would keep it from banging when the pump starts. He said that he couldn't think of a reason.


----------



## cedarboarder

16ga for deck boards...









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## TheConstruct

Unless those deck boards were soaking wet they'll swell and buckle in no time, at least the tear out will be easy!


----------



## Calidecks

cedarboarder said:


> 16ga for deck boards...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk




I pulled a 12 year old deck off made of composite installed using finish nails top screwed. They surprisingly stayed put and held up. It was about 700 s.f. too.










Mike.
_______________


----------



## cedarboarder

TheConstruct said:


> Unless those deck boards were soaking wet they'll swell and buckle in no time, at least the tear out will be easy!


would be lucky to make it the summer. the pressure treated lumber will eat up those brad nails in no time after winter. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## TheConstruct

Had a look a job to rebuild some rotting deck stairs. The deck was really showing its age but she just wanted new stairs. I told her I would be adding railings to both sides if I replaced them. She was reluctant but agreed.... Then I climbed under the deck. 

Stair stringers buried in dirt up to the first tread. Beam is a double 2x6 that is rotting/being crushed and has joints directly under joists. One of the concrete columns is poured too high and there is effectively 2x4 depth on the bea. Apparently they ran out of 2x10 so just stacked ripped 2x6 to make up the difference. So much hackery on one deck. :blink:

Anyways, I just put the order in for delivery on materials to rebuild the entire thing :clap:


----------



## rescraft

Not to semi_hi-jack this thread, but had a similar job a couple of years ago, down in Encinitas, SD.
The original guy used PT substructure, but, when installing the Trex, used 2-1/2" INTERIOR FINISH NAILS to attach the decking. No gaps. No way for moisture to escape.
You can guess what happened. All substructure was rotted; could walk over the deck in places and feel like you were on a roller coaster.
Had to remove all decking, pull all nails, new PT substructure, hangers,blocking, etc. and then reassemble W/existing Trex.
Would not be so bad, but the original install, on the trailing edge, was scribed to granite boulders on the outside perimeters!!!!
[email protected]#in pain in A$$.


----------



## NYgutterguy

I’ve seen some roofs with short shingles before but wtf happened here ?. Bottom is a full course too.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr_Stop

NYgutterguy said:


> I’ve seen some roofs with short shingles before but wtf happened here ?. Bottom is a full course too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I sure it was because the lumber expanded from moisture :jester:


----------



## cedarboarder

that's just big old mess. Did I ever mention I hate working on gutters haha. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## NYgutterguy

cedarboarder said:


> that's just big old mess. Did I ever mention I hate working on gutters haha.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk




Lady up the street. The chitty gutter cover they have is actually helping with the short shingles. We didn’t do anything yet. Was just gonna rip off all the gutter covers for her and replace one. Figured the guys would be there for 30 min. 

As soon as I saw that mess, I called out the homeowner, showed it to him and got the hell out of there lol. I have to price it for fixing the roof and changing a lot of the fascia. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYgutterguy

Mr_Stop said:


> I sure it was because the lumber expanded from moisture :jester:




Wood definitely a little spongy lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B.Johnson

For those of you who don't know, some cabinets come with these plastic pieces that help protect the cabinet during shipping. Some numb nut at the factory thought that this would be an excellent place to put a screw that was intended to be permanent.


----------



## A2Zcontracting

When the "electrician" is also the "plumber"...But really hes just the barely over minimum wage maintenance tech. 

Have seen this so many times on drains, but a 1" supply branch?! And this is like 2' from where another section of the pipe had to be repaired after a leak flooded 2 units in the building.









Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## A2Zcontracting

The day i learned one of my helpers lied when he said he knew how to use paper tape...after i had specifically asked! I was offsite when he taped the corner and sent him a text with the pic and a "WTF?, you've never done this before have you?" He actually responded "what? how did the mud come out of the corner? i know i put enough in"










Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## Stryker1-1

asevereid said:


> Dafuq?
> Is that a Streamline job?
> I guess a toenail just wasn't good enough?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


More like they couldn't figure out how to get a good toe nail into the joist.

Has to be a first to see joist hangers used like that.

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## EricBrancard

TheConstruct said:


> Doing some exterior work for a customer and went in to use the basement bathroom which is in various states of renovation. Noticed a few stud hangers which I dont see a lot of around here... also obligatory 'holes drilled to close to edge of joist' pictures. Plumbing and electrical looked pretty sketchy but that's not for me to judge.:laughing:


Is that central vac piping someone decided had to be less than 2” from the edge of a floor joist?


----------



## Mordekyle

Positively, a high doorknob keeps small children out of the workshop.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheConstruct

Mordekyle said:


> Positively, a high doorknob keeps small children out of the workshop.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have that same extra high door knob on an upside down door in my basement! Must have been the same master craftsman.


----------



## TheConstruct

EricBrancard said:


> Is that central vac piping someone decided had to be less than 2” from the edge of a floor joist?



It sure is. I'm guessing it has been there for some time. It's odd though because it appears there was a drop ceiling and there will need to be again.


----------



## cedarboarder

wtf









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Irishslave

Mordekyle said:


> Positively, a high doorknob keeps small children out of the workshop.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That picture looks upside down


----------



## Robie

Irishslave said:


> That picture looks upside down


Better?


----------



## Randy Bush

Robie said:


> Better?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 478343


:thumbsup:How much does that cost. Probably a freebe being you do it so fast.


----------



## Robie

Tree-fiddy....lol


----------



## Big Johnson

cedarboarder said:


> wtfhttps://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20190806/082ec396a02c3f6df412451204a452c8.jpg[/IMG[IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20190806/41f66c8a7d29d8187286a41c5a009972.jpg[/IMG[IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20190806/1a8517273e4d0e9d16031c54da25a03f.jpg[/IMG[IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20190806/9f501a2f2130e8245043022cfe1bf765.jpg[/IM
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk[/quote]
> 
> What’s wrong with the first picture?


----------



## cedarboarder

Big Johnson said:


> What’s wrong with the first picture?


my guess is they didn't have a tile saw to cut around the outlet. 1 foot floor tile backsplash. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Yep, the strip to get the outlet in there without having to cut a hole in a tile. If they had been smart they would have stuck a random strip in here and there to make it look like it belonged. But that would just introduce more issues with the grout lines aligning.


----------



## Big Johnson

cedarboarder said:


> my guess is they didn't have a tile saw to cut around the outlet. 1 foot floor tile backsplash.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


I just thought that was the design


----------



## Fouthgeneration

Fast, really fast , and No cracked tiles from the internal corners, Perfect ground internal radius for reduced cracking.....call backs

Downside, more grout lines to hold grease.....


----------



## Patrickstew

Previous







deck contractor decided toenailing ledgers into masonry and gluing with subfloor adhesive would do the trick. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JFM constr

Patrickstew said:


> Previous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deck contractor decided toenailing ledgers into masonry and gluing with subfloor adhesive would do the trick.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh dang the adhesive failed!!!


----------



## Diamond D.

Might have held up had he flashed it properly. :whistling

D.


----------



## Fouthgeneration

Note the future trees growing from the rotted ledger board, That is Recycling ......

Were there any creosote bushes growing under the deck?


----------



## Patrickstew

Fouthgeneration said:


> Note the future trees growing from the rotted ledger board, That is Recycling ......
> 
> 
> 
> Were there any creosote bushes growing under the deck?




Negative on the greasewood but not surprised if a well hydrated Jimmy Hoffa is close by. G-tape and drip caps for sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rblakes1

Lovely stagger on the siding in the CO Springs area









-Rich


----------



## EricBrancard

rblakes1 said:


> Lovely stagger on the siding in the CO Springs area
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Rich


All you have to do is plant 1 tree there and then the side of the house is seamless.


----------



## Leo G

Was the tree included in the bid? :w00t:


----------



## rblakes1

EricBrancard said:


> All you have to do is plant 1 tree there and then the side of the house is seamless.


If only they had done that when the house was built 13 years ago

-Rich


----------



## EricBrancard

Leo G said:


> Was the tree included in the bid? :w00t:


Scope had to be reduced due to budgetary constraints.


----------



## Leo G

How much does it cost to grab an acorn off a neighbors tree.:w00t:


----------



## EricBrancard

It's NJ, so I'm sure there's a huge permit fee and a ton of zoning regs. Most expensive acorn ever.


----------



## Fouthgeneration

Even the smart Mob guys are leaving NJ for greener pastures...

What ever happen to the fat Governor that loved to close bridges to punish his enemies and taxpayers?


----------



## Easy Gibson

He's still around and, hilarious, doesn't believe his political career is over yet.

NJ ain't so bad if you know how to navigate it. You can find your little slice of heaven here. Being close to NYC also means that I can charge whatever I want for every job and get it. The bummer about that is that then you have to travel to NYC to get that money.
Sometimes I feel like I'd rather be a greeter at a WalMart in West Virginia and enjoy the slower pace of life.


----------



## cedarboarder

idiots...









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## rblakes1

EricBrancard said:


> It's NJ, so I'm sure there's a huge permit fee and a ton of zoning regs. Most expensive acorn ever.


That's in CO, and every house with that lap siding is done like that in this area

-Rich


----------



## EricBrancard

rblakes1 said:


> That's in CO, and every house with that lap siding is done like that in this area
> 
> -Rich


Are they all missing a tree to hide it?


----------



## Irishslave

rblakes1 said:


> That's in CO, and every house with that lap siding is done like that in this area
> 
> -Rich


Same guy did em all. He's retired now.


----------



## rblakes1

Irishslave said:


> Same guy did em all. He's retired now.


Nah, business is booming here

-Rich


----------



## Mordekyle

cedarboarder said:


> idiots...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk




Sell them a Dutch door 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M.F Custom

rblakes1 said:


> Lovely stagger on the siding in the CO Springs area
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Rich


I call that a zipper


----------



## M.F Custom




----------



## hdavis

Wtf


----------



## Big Johnson

M.F Custom said:


>


At least those doors are cheap. I remember not too many years ago you could get those wg 6-panel slabs for about $20.


----------



## hdavis

Big Johnson said:


> At least those doors are cheap. I remember not too many years ago you could get those wg 6-panel slabs for about $20.


I've used a lot of those slabs. Once you put the hole in the wrong spot, trying to put the hole in the right spot (twice) doesn't help.


----------



## Easy Gibson

Yo, I did that once. Totally spaced and had the bore set at 2-3/8 instead of 2-3/4. The solution, you might ask? I bought one of those security plates that go over the lockset to help prevent the door from being kicked in and threw it in "free of charge" for "extra security." They were very happy.

I regret nothing.


----------



## Morning Wood

My kids’ school. The place needs a large excavator. Great school, but the building itself...


----------



## Mordekyle

Built by a licensed contractor in Oregon for his mother’s house.

I’m doing some subfloor repairs in the RR. Only the night before did the contact person tell me her brother the contractor was mentally not well and might be a problem.

I hope to finish soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M.F Custom

*Nice door*


----------



## Leo G

Now that's bad.


----------



## Lettusbee

View port for the resident ankle biter?

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fouthgeneration

Cat lover Four door entry?


----------



## Randy Bush

Roof on this house must of been done by Quality A Plus Roofing.
Just finished doing soffit and fascia on the house. Water runs between gutter and fascia, because they did not take the dip out nor overhang the shingles so now water runs in on the drip edge and comes out in between. point it out to customer so I not on the hook for it.


----------



## NYgutterguy

Randy Bush said:


> Roof on this house must of been done by Quality A Plus Roofing.
> Just finished doing soffit and fascia on the house. Water runs between gutter and fascia, because they did not take the dip out nor overhang the shingles so now water runs in on the drip edge and comes out in between. point it out to customer so I not on the hook for it.




Ran into same thing last week. 50’ of the 80’ was as rotten as I’ve ever seen. Some of the sub fascia was even rotted out. Had to add a gutter apron to entire house after changing it all. Was supposed to be a simple one hour gutter and leaf guard job lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M.F Custom

Must have been AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAplus roofing


----------



## cedarboarder

M.F Custom said:


>


my dogs would love that door :laughing:


----------



## Fouthgeneration

Cedarborder#7751 Let us Patent the idea, and start pedaling to upscale house pets?

Several already out there...


----------



## eastcoastjoe

Randy Bush said:


> Roof on this house must of been done by Quality A Plus Roofing.
> Just finished doing soffit and fascia on the house. Water runs between gutter and fascia, because they did not take the dip out nor overhang the shingles so now water runs in on the drip edge and comes out in between. point it out to customer so I not on the hook for it.


Why not up sell gutter apron and give them a better job? Do you do fascia and soffit without removing gutters?

We add flashing under drip and over gutter to any job we touch, cheap insurance. I get the whole different parts of the country thing. I couldn't leave a job knowing it's rotting the house. Maybe I miss understood what your saying.


----------



## Randy Bush

eastcoastjoe said:


> Why not up sell gutter apron and give them a better job? Do you do fascia and soffit without removing gutters?
> 
> We add flashing under drip and over gutter to any job we touch, cheap insurance. I get the whole different parts of the country thing. I couldn't leave a job knowing it's rotting the house. Maybe I miss understood what your saying.


Gutter apron would not solve the problem here, because of the dip right at the edge you can't get any flashing back up the roof line to do any good. Normally soffit jobs get new gutter, is an insurance job and they would not pay for it, I was not worried though because this job had aluminum fascia already on it which did not get removed and the new fascia went up plenty high enough that would not be a problem. What really needs to be done is a new roof. But that is not likely to happen seeing the roof is not in bad shape shingle wise.


----------



## cedarboarder

good enough!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Page dave

Built about 2 years ago.
12x12 hot tub deck. No center support. All 2x6 material.


----------



## 91782

Page dave said:


> Built about 2 years ago.
> 12x12 hot tub deck. No center support. All 2x6 material.


Ah. Custom work to get a deck to follow the contour of the ground under it...


----------



## Mordekyle

cedarboarder said:


> good enough!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk




That helps with drainage


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordekyle

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M.F Custom

Mordekyle said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


WOWZER!


----------



## madmax718

Stunt Carpenter said:


> I’m sure this drains just fine


other than being over loaded, put a water wheel at the end of that you'd generate some power...


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

Some days I hate my job


----------



## Idothat

Ewww


----------



## Fouthgeneration

I hope you have a fecal fee add on....:blink:


----------



## Tinstaafl

Save those shims. I have a feeling you're gonna need them.


----------



## hdavis

Tough to mess up that install.

For the right price, anything can be messed up. They guys who do it everyday charge less because they're faster at screwing up.


----------



## JFM constr

Stunt Carpenter said:


> Some days I hate my job


i want to know what failed .wax ring looks compressed .was it reused or was there some reason for pressure to push past wax ring


----------



## 91782

THat's where you go back out, buy a cheapy mini shop vac, suck that nasty stuff up, throw some bleachy water on it, then throw that shop vac away.


----------



## rrk

You should work with a plumber for a week, you will really see nasty stuff.

My plumber once asked me to help replace a CI vertical waste line, which was cracked and also clogged at next hub. He cleared out he blockage earlier in the day, told the tenants of the 4 story building not to use sinks or bathrooms and shut the water off. We came back to replace the pipe and water is shooting out of the crack and the water is turned back on. He takes a brick and throws it at the pipe from 10 feet away, pipe shatters and everything goes everywhere. 

Calls the owner and said we will be back when it all gets cleaned up.


----------



## Mordekyle

Stunt Carpenter said:


> Some days I hate my job




Smells like money 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Bush

Stunt Carpenter said:


> Some days I hate my job


gota love the paint job too. :laughing:


----------



## M.F Custom

Yikes!


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

From what I can tell the extra thick wax ring failed because the extension wasn’t enough to make up for the k3, Lino, mesh, skim coat and tile. 

They also used a full tube of silicone for the toilet install to account for the crap tile install. 

The second surprise of the day was the massive water leak on the exterior wall. The osb has separated from the studs.


----------



## JFM constr

got it .I have been using these .amazon.com/Toilet-Installation-Perfect-Wax-Free-Mounting/dp/B076JQY87L/ref=sr_1_3?crid=1OLEEG98TMQ3H&keywords=toilet+seal+ring&qid=1567650965&s=gateway&sprefix=toilet+seal%2Caps%2C204&sr=8-3 or something like for the problem installs ,like floors with tiles of many heights . Also floors higher then flange .
got pictures of the wall also .love to see what others come up against


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

JFM constr said:


> got it .I have been using these .amazon.com/Toilet-Installation-Perfect-Wax-Free-Mounting/dp/B076JQY87L/ref=sr_1_3?crid=1OLEEG98TMQ3H&keywords=toilet+seal+ring&qid=1567650965&s=gateway&sprefix=toilet+seal%2Caps%2C204&sr=8-3 or something like for the problem installs ,like floors with tiles of many heights . Also floors higher then flange .
> got pictures of the wall also .love to see what others come up against




I’ll get some in the morning. It was the throw in the towel moment at the end of the day


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

Stunt Carpenter said:


> I’ll get some in the morning. It was the throw in the towel moment at the end of the day




Still not 100% sure where the water is getting in. I think it’s the dutchy above. Roofer is coming to take a look tomorrow.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

Few more finds


----------



## M.F Custom

Is that valley terminating into the back of that fireplace chase near the leak area? I'll bet that valley chase intersection is the culprit. Also I would never use aluminum coil for an open valley.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

M.F Custom said:


> Is that valley terminating into the back of that fireplace chase near the leak area? I'll bet that valley chase intersection is the culprit. I would never use aluminum coil for an open valley.




Unfortunately that isn’t the problem area. That’s the other side of the house. 

I can’t see that not leaking with that roof and valley draining right into the fireplace


----------



## M.F Custom

Mordekyle said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's not as bad as this though...


----------



## Randy Bush

VinylHanger said:


> No good deed goes unpunished when working on your own stuff.
> 
> I always end up with no saw horses, no caulk gun, no t25 bits, no sawzall blade or even occasionally, can't find a tape measure or the right fasteners. Or a ladder.
> 
> Working on my own place tends to be more frustrating than fun.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I have the same problem. And if I go to a job and think I don't need my work trailer am always forgetting something.


----------



## Tom M

Heres what you get for $800K. Now.

Then you try to explain to people that their shoddy construction and they want to tell you how they've had somebody up there several times and said they fixed it.

Must be some of them top rated pros on the internet.


----------



## M.F Custom

Good thing they applied a tar bead at the roof line...


----------



## Tom M

I'm doing drywall work inside the house due to other shoddy work practices when she pointed a wall out she's concerned maybe moldy for a kids health.

And I said I wouldn't touch that wall unless you're prepared to redo the roof. Which is on its way out, your due I said. But when you buy an $800,000 house you probably don't have a lot of extra cash. They want to try to hold off as long as possible on that roof. 

I tried to explain it's not just the shingles that have reached their life expectancy but it's that flashing details are incorrect and have to be redone as well.

Probably thought I was just making some sales pitch.


----------



## Tom M

Double post.


----------



## Tom M

M.F Custom said:


> Good thing they applied a tar bead at the roof line...


Thats wood shake and I think they stucco'd over the shake in the other photo....ought to be an easy fix :no:


----------



## M.F Custom

Tom M said:


> Thats wood shake and I think they stucco'd over the shake in the other photo....ought to be an easy fix :no:


I meant the first pic with the brick where there is no counter flashing over the steps but someone ran a bead of tar down the roof shingles...:thumbup:


----------



## Tom M

M.F Custom said:


> I meant the first pic with the brick where there is no counter flashing over the steps but someone ran a bead of tar down the roof shingles...:thumbup:



Yeah right.....not even a clear silicone bead behind the steps. You can peak around it.

Cutting in stepped counter flashing will suck but be the easier fix for me. I cant make the stucco repair not my thing


----------



## M.F Custom

I like the tree growing out of the gutter too...


----------



## NYgutterguy

M.F Custom said:


> I like the tree growing out of the gutter too...




Did someone say tree growing out of gutter ?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdavis

I don't think I'd walk the next roof....


----------



## M.F Custom

NYgutterguy said:


> Did someone say tree growing out of gutter ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Geezers...


----------



## 91782

NYgutterguy said:


> Did someone say tree growing out of gutter ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How would a landscaper even price a job like that?


----------



## NYgutterguy

SmallTownGuy said:


> How would a landscaper even price a job like that?




I’ve been called out to
Look at jobs like that. The price to replace the gutters was cheaper than the cleaning lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom M

I feel the worst violator are the ones with the screens. I always discourage owners from using them in fear of complacency and neglect


----------



## NYgutterguy

Tom M said:


> I feel the worst violator are the ones with the screens. I always discourage owners from using them in fear of complacency and neglect




I sell a chit load of covers/ screens. 3 Different types. All depends on the house, and Every situation is different. I’m Also honest about the expectations with the homeowners. 

Have to know when to walk away from offering anything also, which I do on occasion. I never ever get call backs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYgutterguy

No idea why this gutter dosnt work  
Vent collar in fine shape too 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Gutter works fine. Roof edge on the other hand......


----------



## Randy Bush

NYgutterguy said:


> No idea why this gutter dosnt work
> Vent collar in fine shape too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great to how the shingle lines all kind of line up.


----------



## M.F Custom

Home depot roof collar. The rubber dries out and becomes brittle in a few years...


----------



## Mordekyle

I don’t know why this gutter doesn’t work. There is plenty of overhanging shingle.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYgutterguy

When the water is running over the top of the gutter nothing works better than an 8x8 tile to stop it 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

It probably actually worked pretty well :lol:


----------



## Jay hole

NYgutterguy said:


> When the water is running over the top of the gutter nothing works better than an 8x8 tile to stop it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I’m stealing this idea!!!!!!


----------



## sunkist

Which idea the stupid tile or the stupid trim job on the window


----------



## Idothat

sunkist said:


> Which idea the stupid tile or the stupid trim job on the window


I think he’s talking about the two toned gutters


----------



## Mordekyle

New construction. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder

whats with the door?


----------



## 91782

cedarboarder said:


> whats with the door?


it shrunk...


----------



## JFM constr

isn't there a door behind it,a double door? could we get a little more info regarding the what is going on .


----------



## Snobnd

Looks to me like a sliding closet door that someone forgot to get slab Only!


----------



## avenge

I don't see a problem it's an access door to the access panel.


----------



## Morning Wood

Is that a bypassing sliding door covering the crawl space hatch? Nice insulation job on the hatch too. That’s really helping.


----------



## Mordekyle

JFM constr said:


> isn't there a door behind it,a double door? could we get a little more info regarding the what is going on .




Sorry,

Bypass closet door but I already removed the guide at the bottom.

Have to remove the guide and push the doors back to pry up the hatch.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snobnd

Da Fug..


----------



## 91782

Mordekyle said:


> Sorry,
> 
> Bypass closet door but I already removed the guide at the bottom.
> 
> Have to remove the guide and push the doors back to pry up the hatch.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not like you have to do it every day. Not unless that's where you keep the dirty pictures.


----------



## Leo G

Snobnd said:


> Da Fug..


So what's wrong with that? :blink:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Snobnd said:


> Da Fug..





Leo G said:


> So what's wrong with that? :blink:


It's got another year or 2 on it:laughing:


----------



## Snobnd

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> It's got another year or 2 on it:laughing:


 At least :whistling

The house was built in 1890, they installed an 1.5 Steel pipe 34 inches to the ground sitting on top of a 2 inch thick piece of blue stone, the top of the steel pipe sunk into the 6 x 6 beam 3 1/2 inches

The last column I ran into today is going to require some head scratchingThe last column I ran into today is going to require some head scratching


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Yup we get that same kind of hack out this way:whistling


----------



## TPS BOCO

Mordekyle said:


> I really wish I had pics of the hand formed concrete moat around the foundation to shuttle water away.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That **** is awesome! As a fence contractor I'm constantly reminded how f*^%ed 'easy' stuff can get when jackasses are involved. Lots of people trying to be the cheapest on this kind of stuff; not me- funny to always see the competitions work- surprised they don't have a little '-------- fence co.' sign on it. 

I WANT MOAT PICS http://img.contractortalk.com/smilies/clap.gif


----------



## Randy Bush

TPS BOCO said:


> That **** is awesome! As a fence contractor I'm constantly reminded how f*^%ed 'easy' stuff can get when jackasses are involved. Lots of people trying to be the cheapest on this kind of stuff; not me- funny to always see the competitions work- surprised they don't have a little '-------- fence co.' sign on it.
> 
> I WANT MOAT PICS http://img.contractortalk.com/smilies/clap.gif


Could possibly be a HO hack too. lots of that going around. :whistling


----------



## Mordekyle

TPS BOCO said:


> That **** is awesome! As a fence contractor I'm constantly reminded how f*^%ed 'easy' stuff can get when jackasses are involved. Lots of people trying to be the cheapest on this kind of stuff; not me- funny to always see the competitions work- surprised they don't have a little '-------- fence co.' sign on it.
> 
> 
> 
> I WANT MOAT PICS http://img.contractortalk.com/smilies/clap.gif




A little more for you.











1/2” conduit, “let in” to the existing wood. Held like a pro, with two drywall screws at each end.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TPS BOCO

You're just screwing with me now; I feel like a gutter or roof guy.............


----------



## asevereid

Oh! They installed some aluminium railing on this deck....

Nailed it...









Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordekyle

TPS BOCO said:


> You're just screwing with me now; I feel like a gutter or roof guy.............




Maybe you can learn from these educational pictures I keep posting.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder

kharwood said:


> Saw this on f.b. for a local contractor. Stopped counting how many things I saw wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


ya that's alot of wrong. Is anything done correctly on that set of stairs lol. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## TPS BOCO

Mordekyle said:


> Maybe you can learn from these educational pictures I keep posting.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Always learning..... Just saying when you specialize in a niche,(especially a pretty simple one) you start noticing how often people screw it up. No offense intended to roofers or gutterers.


----------



## cedarboarder

Hey sparky! the fan sticks out past the drywall 3/4 of an inch. ! 
Sparky. No problem I'll smash the edges so it's flush









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## rblakes1

Header too big? Just notch it









-Rich


----------



## Mordekyle

Panic bar?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder

rblakes1 said:


> Header too big? Just notch it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Rich


Must be a 70s house haha

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Track for bipass mirror doors:blink:
:blink:How to fix it:blink:


----------



## rblakes1

cedarboarder said:


> Must be a 70s house haha
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Close! 1965

They were ahead of the times

-Rich


----------



## JFM constr

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Track for bipass mirror doors:blink:
> :blink:How to fix it:blink:


so ,how did you fix it .how did it turn out


----------



## cedarboarder

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Track for bipass mirror doors:blink:
> 
> :blink:How to fix it:blink:


4 tubes of caulking should fix that.
Also could cut out the drywall in the high spot. just don't let the inspector see you do it. haha 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

cedarboarder said:


> 4 tubes of caulking should fix that.
> Also could cut out the drywall in the high spot. just don't let the inspector see you do it. haha
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


So the track sets in the drywall?? The reveal would look like chit!


----------



## cedarboarder

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> So the track sets in the drywall?? The reveal would look like chit!


either that or tear open the drywall and fix the framing. 
That ceiling is fubar. All you can do is put lipstick on the pig lol. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

cedarboarder said:


> either that or tear open the drywall and fix the framing.
> That ceiling is fubar. All you can do is put lipstick on the pig lol.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Those are bottom cords of trusses. Can not cut, how to fix????
That is a 600,000$$$ unit and it must be fixed.


----------



## VinylHanger

Add a 2x and rock around it, get shorter doors.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

VinylHanger said:


> Add a 2x and rock around it, get shorter doors.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


The doors are glass bipass, not happening.:thumbsup:


----------



## cedarboarder

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Those are bottom cords of trusses. Can not cut, how to fix????
> That is a 600,000$$$ unit and it must be fixed.


A **** ton of drywall mud?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinstaafl

Just set it in a bit and scribe a false front to cover it.


----------



## avenge

Tinstaafl said:


> Just set it in a bit and scribe a false front to cover it.


I always put a front on those ugly things, I would shim the gap on both sides then scribe a front.


----------



## Leo G

I'd leave it like it is and tell them the ceiling guy screwed up. Where's my check?


----------



## cedarboarder

Leo G said:


> I'd leave it like it is and tell them the ceiling guy screwed up. Where's my check?


best option for sure

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken360

What do you do when setting cabinets on an uneven floor? Chop holes in it to let base of cabinets pass through.


----------



## rblakes1

Are the walls done in cement board? 

-Rich


----------



## Ken360

They did one wall in cement board. It's bulged out because the plumbing stack is proud of the framing, then they ran BATT over it. The wall in the photo is so out of plumb, that the tops of the upper cabinets are flush but the bottoms have a 2x2 spacer behind them.


----------



## Leo G

I had a wall that was 1" out of plumb before and that was crazy. All the shims went at the top because it leaned back. Luckily it was a 10' wall so we could access the backs at the top of the cabinets.

And you don't cut out the floor, you scribe the cabinet.


----------



## cedarboarder

Ken360 said:


> They did one wall in cement board. It's bulged out because the plumbing stack is proud of the framing, then they ran BATT over it. The wall in the photo is so out of plumb, that the tops of the upper cabinets are flush but the bottoms have a 2x2 spacer behind them.


Lots of room to run wires for under cabinet lighting now ...


----------



## Porterfarm

That is do cool...
Never seen that before


----------



## Ken360

Leo G said:


> And you don't cut out the floor, you scribe the cabinet.


After he cut up the floor like that he bailed on the job. Total hack.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Bump:blink:


Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Track for bipass mirror doors:blink:
> :blink:How to fix it:blink:


----------



## Morning Wood

Is that a common occurrence in that development?


----------



## Easy Gibson

Oh stop whining, that's not even that bad.

Shim the right hand side, screw it in, then get a piece of quarter round and bend that ***** up to cover the gap. 
Actually wait, that's like a mod looking place, right? 
Shim the right hand side, screw it in, then get a piece of thin square stock and bend that ***** up to cover the gap.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Morning Wood said:


> Is that a common occurrence in that development?


That was the first building and I'm doing the pickup so it hasn't happened again. We are 5 building in with drywall on them now.


----------



## Big Johnson

Pretty dumb for the designer to go with floor to ceiling closet doors. Trusses never give you a flat ceiling, you need that drop to true shlt up.


----------



## Randy Bush

Big Johnson said:


> Pretty dumb for the designer to go with floor to ceiling closet doors. Trusses never give you a flat ceiling, you need that drop to true shlt up.


Now when have you ever seen a designer worry about something being dumb or not flowing right? :laughing:


----------



## hdavis

No way to make that look right, but you can always trench the lid.


----------



## cedarboarder

Mordekyle said:


> I’ve posted this before but I happened to drive by it the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Quality like that takes time.. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## rjconstructs

Is the homeowner doing it himself?


----------



## Donohue Const

A&E Exteriors said:


> WTF


oh boy!!
kinda surprised that the new boss sells many jobs with hackery like that
better whip them into shape quick!!!!!!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Porterfarm

... will the boss buy new shingles and pay for the labor needed to fix this?


----------



## Mordekyle

From navigation in 3D


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder

looks like drone photos from the middle east haha. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Bush

New house am working on , totally stupid design, Got get some flashing and a kickout on this before the roofers shingle , because they don't do it. Also get stone on the wall part so makes it even more important for the kickout.


----------



## MN_general

Randy Bush said:


> New house am working on , totally stupid design, Got get some flashing and a kickout on this before the roofers shingle , because they don't do it. Also get stone on the wall part so makes it even more important for the kickout.




Holy stupid! Whereabouts is this located?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Bush

MN_general said:


> Holy stupid! Whereabouts is this located?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here in Montana


----------



## Morning Wood

Doesn’t really matter what you do there it will be a problem down the road.


----------



## EricBrancard

Randy Bush said:


> Here in Montana


Good thing it doesn’t snow there....


----------



## 91782

Morning Wood said:


> Doesn’t really matter what you do there it will be a problem down the road.


Naw....dry mountain air. Roofs are just cosmetic...


----------



## Randy Bush

Morning Wood said:


> Doesn’t really matter what you do there it will be a problem down the road.


Yep more then likely , but not my problem if it does. Even though it is not part of my job , soffit and fascia , I will flash it the best it can be .


----------



## Randy Bush

EricBrancard said:


> Good thing it doesn’t snow there....


Well seeing we have already had 65" since Sept and 125" for the year I would say we don't get much. It's a dry snow.:whistling 

Can you imagine all the water that funnels down there when it rains, Gutter guy is going to have to get creative.


----------



## M.F Custom

Yikes


----------



## M.F Custom

Jeezers :laughing:


----------



## M.F Custom

Tape that...


----------



## M.F Custom

mordekyle said:


> from navigation in 3d
> 
> 
> sent from my iphone using tapatalk


HOLY CRAP!


----------



## M.F Custom

Kinda reminds me of that shed build...


----------



## Tom M

Donohue Const said:


> oh boy!!
> kinda surprised that the new boss sells many jobs with hackery like that
> better whip them into shape quick!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I think that was called a tamko valley. I think from tamko themselves.

Them nail holes .........I used to slow things down and use my hammer claw to find the gaps between the boards so I can aim with the gun. Leaving missed nails will become a fish mouth later.

Slowing down and making money is a problem in roofing


----------



## Mordekyle

META said:


> And here comes the, quality: quantity struggle. Hope you can get the guys back on track and get them back up to speed Andy.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk




You forgot to mention doing 100 more roofs next year.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

The nailing issues will be corrected. I need to find us a damn shop space so I can build a training roof line.


----------



## Morning Wood

What are your feelings on that valley? I’ve never seen it done like that before, but it seems like a pretty easy and quick way to do it. Any downsides?


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Morning Wood said:


> What are your feelings on that valley? I’ve never seen it done like that before, but it seems like a pretty easy and quick way to do it. Any downsides?


The california valleys are fine and my preferred method. Issue on that valley is the installer ran it backwards in my opinion to up the sq count


----------



## Mordekyle

A&E Exteriors said:


> The california valleys are fine and my preferred method. Issue on that valley is the installer ran it backwards in my opinion to up the sq count




I prefer that way as well.

How would doing it that way up the square count?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Mordekyle said:


> I prefer that way as well.
> 
> How would doing it that way up the square count?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are paid by the sq. Uses more shingles to basically double layer a few sections like that

They used in my opinion about 4 or 5 too many sq on this job


----------



## Easy Gibson

Why not pay per the correctly performed task?


----------



## Tom M

I never liked that valley technique.

The attitude of efficiency and valued effort seems to be long gone. I use a shingle up gable ends and roofing snips to trim as I fill in the edge. Virtually no waste but if I sub out these pricks want to run wild and strike a line wasting a ton of material.


----------



## Tom M

The high side is always the cut side of the valley. BTW


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Tom M said:


> The high side is always the cut side of the valley. BTW


Not when there is more water coming the other way


----------



## Randy Bush

Randy Bush said:


> Well seeing we have already had 65" since Sept and 125" for the year I would say we don't get much. It's a dry snow.:whistling
> 
> Can you imagine all the water that funnels down there when it rains, Gutter guy is going to have to get creative.


Talking to the roofer this morning of needing a kick out on this and kind of gives me a deer in the headlights look. So I did it before he started shingling it. 

Sent from my KYOCERA-E6790 using Tapatalk


----------



## Donohue Const

must be the year of horrible decks.
just finished fixing one, now this one to tear down and re-do.
I don't think one single item was correct or even close to right
almost had to see it in person to appreciate it!!









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## EricBrancard

Why is it that 90% of DIY decks have a ledger or beam or both that run longer than the actual deck frame?


----------



## RossDesignBuild

I hope they didnt pay someone for that


Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Donohue Const

oh, they did pay him. I don't know how much
he still wants to come back and "fix" it
we tore it all down today

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## tgeb

Donohue Const said:


> must be the year of horrible decks.
> just finished fixing one, now this one to tear down and re-do.
> I don't think one single item was correct or even close to right
> almost had to see it in person to appreciate it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Did you pee around that to mark your territory? 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrcat

tgeb said:


> Did you pee around that to mark your territory?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


If he did, he'd better get that checked out, colors a bit off lol

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Donohue Const

I circled the part that was wrong!!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## EricBrancard

What are they going to do with that combustion air intake?


----------



## RossDesignBuild

I just dont get how decks can be difficult for people to build at least to code/safe and not look like a heap of garbage
It's all the extremely basics skills coming together. Decks obviously get complicated but this one was not. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## META

Probably a load issue in the basement. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rblakes1

cedarboarder said:


> Something is not right with this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


With the doorway, the wallpaper, or the light fixture? 

-Rich


----------



## rblakes1

Mordekyle said:


> “I don’t think it’s load bearing,” said the homeowner as he began to enlarge the opening.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was thinking more along "this lally column is in the way, let's move/ remove it"

-Rich


----------



## Leo G

Ceiling is toast but the door is still nice. If the lally column was removed the door would be toast too.


----------



## cedarboarder

rblakes1 said:


> With the doorway, the wallpaper, or the light fixture?
> 
> -Rich


the 4 inch drop with no ceiling cracks lol 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder

the other side is better.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

I'll be working on a house that every ceiling in the place looks like that. It just ungulates.


----------



## Big Johnson

Leo G said:


> I'll be working on a house that every ceiling in the place looks like that. It just ungulates.


You going to up your crown game or just call in tipi?


----------



## Leo G

I wouldn't even think of crowning this. Have to use that rubber stuff :lol:


----------



## hdavis

Tipi.


----------



## VinylHanger

Leo G said:


> I'll be working on a house that every ceiling in the place looks like that. It just ungulates.


You better learn to spell undulate before trying to tackle that one.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder

This guy really liked his phones. They are everywhere!










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## TheConstruct

VinylHanger said:


> You better learn to spell undulate before trying to tackle that one.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Maybe he did mean ungulate


----------



## hdavis

TheConstruct said:


> Maybe he did mean ungulate


I was thinking ungulate was the better choice for the situation....


----------



## Big Johnson

cedarboarder said:


> This guy really liked his phones. They are everywhere!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Old people hate to miss phone calls and are afraid if they run to it they might fall and get hurt. Better to have phones all over.


----------



## rblakes1

cedarboarder said:


> the 4 inch drop with no ceiling cracks lol
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


That's a skilled rocker, get his number! 

-Rich


----------



## EricBrancard

Big Johnson said:


> Old people hate to miss phone calls and are afraid if they run to it they might fall and get hurt. Better to have phones all over.


Old people are the only people who still answer land lines and telemarketers and scammers are the only ones who still call them.


----------



## Morning Wood

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rescraft

cedarboarder said:


> the other side is better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Is this an inside pic from that leaning $100k cottage from another thread?


----------



## cedarboarder

installing some flooring lol


----------



## Easy Gibson

Those two actually sound pretty good. At least you're theoretically dealing with solid starting points, pre catastrophe.


----------



## WBailey1041

Guess someone was out of zip screws or rivets.


----------



## NYgutterguy

WBailey1041 said:


> Guess someone was out of zip screws or rivets.



What’s that even bolted to ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## META

NYgutterguy said:


> What’s that even bolted to ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cured tar.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JFM constr

WBailey1041 said:


> Guess someone was out of zip screws or rivets.


besides the odd attachment , is it stupid or am missing some detail .


----------



## Randy Bush

WBailey1041 said:


> Guess someone was out of zip screws or rivets.


The whole thing is a poor job. Nice stone right down against the roof, that so called kickout does little in properly directing the water, or stopping it from getting in behind the stone.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

JFM constr said:


> besides the odd attachment , is it stupid or am missing some detail .


It's a water diverter , bolted to itself. Kicks the water away from the building.


----------



## JFM constr

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> It's a water diverter , bolted to itself. Kicks the water away from the building.


i was thinking the design just doesn't spark confidence


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

JFM constr said:


> i was thinking the design just doesn't spark confidence


No,, none at all.


----------



## A2Zcontracting

Saw this one today.... Brand new work... Anyone wanna count the issues/code violations? 









Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinstaafl

3" OD ABS to 3.5" ID coupler? No problem.


----------



## Golden view

Tinstaafl said:


> 3" OD ABS to 3.5" ID coupler? No problem.


Nice plumber's tape. Never heard of 3" OD ABS.


----------



## Tinstaafl

Me either, but that's what it measured. Thinwall; I could squish it a bit just with one hand.

Only reason I found it was they had been flushing wipes and paper towels, wound up with an enormous clog and I was retrieving fragments of duct tape when trying to snake it. 

Snake failed, BTW. Had to call in a guy with one of those waterjet thingies.


----------



## BillD

Here is s soffit I saw recently


----------



## Easy Gibson

I think the ducting looks nicer than the soffit will.


----------



## M.F Custom

Saw this setup yesterday and had to stop and snap a pic for you guys.. Safety first!


----------



## M.F Custom

I took these pics the other day on a new reside job going on that I have been watching. Figure I'd share some of these new techniques I learned from this crew...


----------



## M.F Custom

M.F Custom said:


> I took these pics the other day on a new reside job going on that I have been watching. Figure I'd share some of these new techniques I learned from this crew...


Can you believe this crap work that goes on today... and stupid people think it looks wonderful!


----------



## Calidecks

What I've noticed is the tighter your work is, the pickier they get. They are reduced to tiny imperfections so they don't hesitate to point them out. Lol


Mike.
_______________


----------



## M.F Custom

Calidecks said:


> What I've noticed is the tighter your work is, the pickier they get. They are reduced to tiny imperfections so they don't hesitate to point them out. Lol
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Hows it going Mike? yes I agree with that statement 100% It's like you set yourself up for it...


----------



## NYgutterguy

Pretty sure this is a new Record. Was able to remove the entire house of gutters by just pulling them off with my hands 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Bush

NYgutterguy said:


> Pretty sure this is a new Record. Was able to remove the entire house of gutters by just pulling them off with my hands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Have worked on some close to that, not quite that bad though.


----------



## Mordekyle

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diamond D.

What? 

The cut out or the consistent joints?

Or am I missing something? :jester:

D.

Lipage?


----------



## Mordekyle

Diamond D. said:


> What?
> 
> The cut out or the consistent joints?
> 
> Or am I missing something? :jester:
> 
> D.
> 
> Lipage?




Mostly the cutout.

But yes, the joints, lippage, and off colored tiles at the bottom.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordekyle

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheConstruct

Mordekyle said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Makes finding more of that tile easy!


Or is that Hardie backer??


----------



## NYgutterguy

Can hardly see the repair.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheConstruct

NYgutterguy said:


> Can hardly see the repair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had a sleeve of gum in my pocket yesterday. One of the pieces fell out and got smashed into my keys. Looked just like that.


----------



## Mordekyle

You have to look very closely, but the trained eye will notice a slight sheen difference.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed Corrigan

Did I dun good?

Gas company repairs nearby. All the way down the street.


----------



## tgeb

NYgutterguy said:


> Flexible Downspout extension but just as cheesy lol Think the fact that the a/c lines weren’t covered is way more hackish
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same house, I had my back to this area while digging. Backfill phase I see these two. They were kinda smashed down so maybe that slowed the water down.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Youngin'

If you built up 3/4" of mud on the drywall to make up for bad framing do you think you'd stop and reconsider what you're trying to do? Not this guy.


----------



## rblakes1

Back pitched gutter? Check! 
Hole in the siding directly underneath the gutter? Check!
Loss of sheathing behind the siding? Check!









-Rich


----------



## NYgutterguy

rblakes1 said:


> Back pitched gutter? Check!
> Hole in the siding directly underneath the gutter? Check!
> Loss of sheathing behind the siding? Check!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Rich



Those 1’ gutters are impossible to pitch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asevereid

Might as well throw something I screwed up on in here.
Severely underestimated the amount of force that would be applied to the forms on this 8"x8" column.
The ONLY saving grace is that this all gets buried in the backfill and the top 8" will be wrapped with a 16"x16" false column wrapped in cedar.








Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## griz

asevereid said:


> Might as well throw something I screwed up on in here.
> Severely underestimated the amount of force that would be applied to the forms on this 8"x8" column.
> The ONLY saving grace is that this all gets buried in the backfill and the top 8" will be wrapped with a 16"x16" false column wrapped in cedar.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


well chit happens...:laughing::whistling

at least it didn't blow all the way out...:laughing:


----------



## flummoxed

Hard to see here but toilet is sitting on a bed of caulk. And how about those Pepto-bismol tiles?


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

That's an insult to Pepto Bismol!


----------



## Snobnd

https://www.liveleak.com/view?t=CZHKU_1593803391


----------



## Randy Bush

Just love how poor some houses get flashed , siding touching roof, no lockout.









Sent from my KYOCERA-E6790 using Tapatalk


----------



## NYgutterguy

A&E. You were in NY and didn’t shoot me a text ??


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Bush

NYgutterguy said:


> A&E. You were in NY and didn’t shoot me a text ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What a mess even before the nice shingle job.


----------



## Mordekyle

NYgutterguy said:


> A&E. You were in NY and didn’t shoot me a text ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




The flexseal gave it away.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Johnson

NYgutterguy said:


> A&E. You were in NY and didn’t shoot me a text ??https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20200710/a421bb9d5f92601e22f3e9c88d2d9aa1.jpg[/IMG
> [IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20200710/a9bd35d44e5f960883a493fe145c5301.jpg[/IMG
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/quote]
> 
> Did you tell them they should consider a new roof before they worry about gutters?


----------



## NYgutterguy

Big Johnson said:


> Did you tell them they should consider a new roof before they worry about gutters?



Just as fast as you tell people that show interest in a house you build that maybe they should consider renting an apartment instead 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Bazinga!!


----------



## Youngin'

Doing T-bar. The homeowner framed the basement himself.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus

Youngin' said:


> Doing T-bar. The homeowner framed the basement himself.




Hey Youngin', your laser line is out of level.

Haha.

Andy.


----------



## shanewreckd

asevereid said:


> Might as well throw something I screwed up on in here.
> Severely underestimated the amount of force that would be applied to the forms on this 8"x8" column.
> The ONLY saving grace is that this all gets buried in the backfill and the top 8" will be wrapped with a 16"x16" false column wrapped in cedar.
> View attachment 486705
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


Chit dude that happens. Always sound advice to add an extra collar or 2 in a column. We just call that extra concrete free of charge. And the bulge helps resist any heaving lol. Here, I'll post one that's on me. Bosses ordered concrete without checking with me, and my partner was on days off. I knew I wanted to put a kicker down there but thought 'hey, this pony wall shouldn't have much pressure, I don't have the time, it'll be alright.' It bit me, but a bit of grinder work and the rest is hidden in the slab. Didn't take any pictures of the formwork itself unfortunately.









Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## SPG

NYgutterguy said:


> A&E. You were in NY and didn’t shoot me a text ??


That's pretty small for a rooftop swimming pool and total hack work on the bar...where are you going to put a drink down?


----------



## NYgutterguy

Just want you guys to know I begged and pleaded with this homeowner not to do his $2500 3 hour gutter job and please, please just do the roof 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## META

NYgutterguy said:


> Just want you guys to know I begged and pleaded with this homeowner not to do his $2500 3 hour gutter job and please, please just do the roof
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Jerk. ;-)

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

NYgutterguy said:


> A&E. You were in NY and didn’t shoot me a text ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Eat a fat one.  

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Dude that did this refuses to admit to me that he did it.   









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## hdavis

Could have been in a blackout.....


----------



## META

A&E Exteriors said:


> Dude that did this refuses to admit to me that he did it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


But where do we begin?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Bush

What happens with siding on the roof and no kickout.









Sent from my KYOCERA-E6790 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordekyle

^^^^^^

Good thing there was felt there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYgutterguy

Randy Bush said:


> What happens with siding on the roof and no kickout.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my KYOCERA-E6790 using Tapatalk



I’m amazed how rarely I see kick outs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boogc

NYgutterguy said:


> I’m amazed how rarely I see kick outs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Randy Bush said:


> I know , seems like the only ones that get put on are the ones I do. In 20 years can't recall one being on when residing a house. Rare to see a new house with them too.


I had thought previously that that lack of kickouts maybe a regional issue here. 
Glad (sad?) to see its not just here.


----------



## NYgutterguy

See some weird chit homeowners do on a daily basis 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rblakes1

Man, 12 years ago I didn't know what I didn't know  

Luckily this was at mom's, she was happy to let me learn along the way at her house

I'll put some pics up after I wrap up later today









-Rich


----------



## Tinstaafl

Nice clean tiles! :laughing:

:thumbsup:


----------



## rblakes1

Tinstaafl said:


> Nice clean tiles! :laughing:


Not all of them came up clean! 

-Rich


----------



## Snobnd

Looks like the experience roofer was on the left and the apprentice was on the right.


----------



## Contrattacker

rblakes1, you can use these tiles again. You will put the tiles more accurately and it will be a new view ))


----------



## asevereid

One of our guys lapped the sheathing.....
That's fine, we can side right over that... 

Easy enough fix (butchered with saw), but shouldn't happen to begin with.








Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

asevereid said:


> One of our guys lapped the sheathing.....
> That's fine, we can side right over that...
> 
> Easy enough fix (butchered with saw), but shouldn't happen to begin with.
> View attachment 488129
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


:laughing:Lap Shear:thumbsup:


----------



## asevereid

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> :laughing:Lap Shear




Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## Half-fast Eddie

Ok, i deserve an award. I found this thread ... and went back and started at page 1 and read every stinking one. I need to get a life.


----------



## Leo G

You read 8310 posts?


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Half-fast Eddie said:


> Ok, i deserve an award. I found this thread ... and went back and started at page 1 and read every stinking one. I need to get a life.


We have a moron of the year award... It's been mine for the last several years, but I think you may get it this year!



Leo G said:


> You read 8310 posts?


WTF! I don't know if I've read 8300 post since I've been here!


----------



## Leo G

You really think you want to give that up?


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

I'm going to fight like hell, but the guy read 8300 posts! That's a tall mountain to climb.


----------



## TheConstruct

You guys read them all too, admit it, just a bit more spread out...


----------



## Mordekyle

Half-fast Eddie said:


> Ok, i deserve an award. I found this thread ... and went back and started at page 1 and read every stinking one. I need to get a life.




You are not half assed at all.
That’s commitment.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Half-fast Eddie

So ... i didnt actually read every one, but i was on every page. Many times i saw the response had the same pictures and some snarky comment, and i tended to try to skip over the third post with the same pictures. I concentrated on posts with pictures or detailed descriptions ... one liners i skimmed.


----------



## M.F Custom

Here ya go:thumbup:


----------



## rblakes1

asevereid said:


> One of our guys lapped the sheathing.....
> That's fine, we can side right over that...
> 
> Easy enough fix (butchered with saw), but shouldn't happen to begin with.
> View attachment 488129
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


Was he framing in NJ about 30 years ago?









-Rich


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

It's all about the budget and what the GC wants.


----------



## Mordekyle

Big Johnson said:


> If all that stuff is in a beach house it gets a pass.



Winner, winner.


Wife whisked me away for the weekend.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Mordekyle said:


> Winner, winner.
> 
> 
> Wife whisked me away for the weekend.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well you're not out here or you 2 would be locked inside for 14 days:sad:


----------



## SPG

Easy Gibson said:


> I've seen worse.
> 
> What's your specific gripe, other than the over-abundance of prominent gutters?


They didn't sort their cardboard for recycling?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

SPG said:


> They didn't sort their cardboard for recycling?


My cardboard goes right in with the rest of the trash, it's all trash and it all burns at the H-power plant to make more energy:thumbsup:.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

SPG said:


> They didn't sort their cardboard for recycling?



That’s the price of leaving an open bin in a new neighbourhood. Trampoline boxes


----------



## Snobnd

Not sure how it got to this point but wow!


----------



## Randy Bush

Snobnd said:


> Not sure how it got to this point but wow!


Thats about as bad as the post where the floor run really bad out of level. So wonder what is off the building or doors. 

Sent from my SM-A115A using Tapatalk


----------



## Snobnd

It was hard to tell because the ground is on an up slope and the building looks like it’s going downhill, it’s stood out like a sore thumb driving by at 35!


----------



## Randy Bush

Snobnd said:


> It was hard to tell because the ground is on an up slope and the building looks like it’s going downhill, it’s stood out like a sore thumb driving by at 35!


I sure it did, man on a bucking horse would of noticed that.:laughing:


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

Is it this guys garage? 


https://www.contractortalk.com/f11/installing-garage-door-sloped-concrete-426983/


----------



## Randy Bush

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> Is it this guys garage?
> 
> 
> https://www.contractortalk.com/f11/installing-garage-door-sloped-concrete-426983/


My thought too. :laughing: How could you even build something that far off and think it is ok.


----------



## META

A guy supposedly built a small shed using a bad level, built it noticeably leaning. People thought it looked cute, requested more, and thus his small side business began. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hdavis

The OP's photo looks like most of the barns I've seen. The back of the barn is down hill, and the front of the barn is at grade or has a soil ramp.

Stacked stone foundation around here. 

The manure cart would go under there, and all the barn yuck went down through a trap door or just an open spot and landed in the cart. Easy hauling going down hill.

Those timber structures rot out, and get replaced with stud walls a lot.


----------



## nesc39

Snobnd said:


> Not sure how it got to this point but wow!


Can you please knock and ask for us? 😌


----------



## Snobnd

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> Is it this guys garage?
> 
> 
> https://www.contractortalk.com/f11/installing-garage-door-sloped-concrete-426983/


No, this project is in Bloomfield Connecticut I was just driving by when I noticed how bad it looked!


----------



## Easy Gibson

They matched the pitch of the wall. I love it.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus

I saw this recently at a Ganahl Lumber and of course, I had to post it.

Andy.


----------



## Half-fast Eddie

At least he didn’t have it across the back of the seat, or angled out the window.


----------



## META

I don't see the problem, properly placed for easy hand access.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## META

Yeah it's acceptable as long as sheer protection is addressed per the area code.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Bush

A.R.A Home Solutions said:


> Just started a siding project.
> Ive never seen this before and doubt that I ever will again. Who the heck sheets a house with foam board? Is this acceptable anywhere? Were tearing it all off and re-sheeting the whole house.
> View attachment 506629


double post.


----------



## Randy Bush

A.R.A Home Solutions said:


> Just started a siding project.
> Ive never seen this before and doubt that I ever will again. Who the heck sheets a house with foam board? Is this acceptable anywhere? Were tearing it all off and re-sheeting the whole house.
> View attachment 506629


Not any worst then exterior sheet rock or fiber board , both of which I hate when residing. You might as well pull the windows and doors while you are at it. Looks like a poor insulation job too.


----------



## Tinstaafl

That was all the rage a couple-three decades ago. You haven't been at this too long, have you?


----------



## A.R.A Home Solutions

Tinstaafl said:


> That was all the rage a couple-three decades ago. You haven't been at this too long, have you?


Ive never seen it straight to stud. Stupidest thing ive ever seen. No I wasn't doing this 3 decades ago. I was riding bicycles and playing nintendo with my friends.


----------



## SPG

Tinstaafl said:


> That was all the rage a couple-three decades ago. You haven't been at this too long, have you?


They're still doing it in a lot of places and like clockwork you'll see the photos of one of these houses under construction fall over in the first wind storm of the season.
Working in seismic country has it's drawbacks for sure, but at least we never have to deal with foam houses.


----------



## Mordekyle

SPG said:


> They're still doing it in a lot of places and like clockwork you'll see the photos of one of these houses under construction fall over in the first wind storm of the season.
> Working in seismic country has it's drawbacks for sure, but at least we never have to deal with foam houses.


I worked on one last summer with no sheeting.


Felt over the studs, 8” LP lap siding over that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SPG

At least it had LP on it and not vinyl.


----------



## Randy Bush

SPG said:


> At least it had LP on it and not vinyl.


I have seen that before on a double wide.


----------



## SPG

Randy Bush said:


> I have seen that before on a double wide.


At that point, why even have a lock on the door? You can just walk through the wall like a ghost. ...or the Kool Aid man.


----------



## META

We used to joke we could get into those houses with a utility knife. Better R values though.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hangit

i've seen a sittin' porch, and a sleeping porch, but never a standing porch.


----------



## Patrickstew

A.R.A Home Solutions said:


> Just started a siding project.
> Ive never seen this before and doubt that I ever will again. Who the heck sheets a house with foam board? Is this acceptable anywhere? Were tearing it all off and re-sheeting the whole house.
> View attachment 506629


My first home purchase was a Beazer track with same behind the vinyl siding. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdavis

hangit said:


> i've seen a sittin' porch, and a sleeping porch, but never a standing porch.


Marketecture.

Porch? Check.


----------



## Lettusbee

Y'all know what Thermo-Ply is? One of my first jobs in construction was framing homes for Kaufman & Broad. 
Nothing over the framing but Thermo-Ply and then the cheesy cardboard siding over that. Better shear value than the foam board houses, but my word, you could break into it with a utility knife. I always wondered what those houses felt like in extreme temps. 
K & B should be in prison for the crap they passed off as "homes".


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Most of the homes here you can break into with a utility knife. Mostly jealousy windows and screen if they want in they'll get in.


----------



## Randy Bush

Properly installed Hardi siding.  overdrive nails or underdriven leaving siding loose , wind sucks it off the walls. I did the soffit and fascia work on this. Habitat for Humanity house.









Sent from my SM-A115A using Tapatalk


----------



## rjconstructs

I've seen that before. My son-in-laws new house just a year old. Several pieces blown off. When replacing it I noticed no nails were in the studs, just the OSB sheathing.


----------



## VinylHanger

Hardie used to allow that. Never did it though. Even with vinyl, it is better to find the studs.

A lot of times, it is caused by the wind shear between houses. We had a few houses that were constantly getting the fascia coil ripped off the fascia.

Finally after two or three trips, 45 minutes to an hour one way,, we just nailed the pisswhizz out of it.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Bush

VinylHanger said:


> Hardie used to allow that. Never did it though. Even with vinyl, it is better to find the studs.
> 
> A lot of times, it is caused by the wind shear between houses. We had a few houses that were constantly getting the fascia coil ripped off the fascia.
> 
> Finally after two or three trips, 45 minutes to an hour one way,, we just nailed the pisswhizz out of it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


My steel siding all gets screwed on ,so I never worry about studs. With the way I put my soffit and fascia on don't believe I have ever had any blow off.


----------



## hdavis

ScipioAfricanus said:


> What the hell am I looking at?
> 
> Andy.


Maybe it's white paint that leaked out of a gallon can of paint and hardened in a carpet. You can see where the 5 gallon pail sat, and a couple other gallon cans.

In other words, you're looking at a carpet I'm going to be paying out of pocket for.

Or my next mixed media creation. I think I'll go with that.


----------



## Leo G

A leaking paint can stored next to other paint cans


----------



## hdavis

Must have developed the leak when I moved everything in place. Weird.


----------



## Mesilla Valley

They have goof off for carpet. I don’t have any experience with it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdavis

Mesilla Valley said:


> They have goof off for carpet. I don’t have any experience with it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If I thought it could come out acceptably, I call in a carpet guy and let him have at it.

Same problem as getting dried paint out of clothes, you can never get all the pigment back out. Even worse is getting matching carpet, I have to be done in 2 weeks, so a special order is a no go.


----------



## VinylHanger

Just buy them a nice new lazy boy... and put it right there.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## WBailey1041

ScipioAfricanus said:


> What the hell am I looking at?
> 
> Andy.


Modern art?


----------



## Leo G

ScipioAfricanus said:


> What the hell am I looking at?
> 
> Andy.


----------



## hdavis

VinylHanger said:


> Just buy them a nice new lazy boy... and put it right there.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Definitely would be cheaper. 2 halls, LR, bedroom continuous carpet. Being 12 days behind with 12 days to go means I'm not pussyfooting around with this, if I try something and it doesn't work, it just puts me even more behind. I'll do my damnedest to hit my date.


----------



## Mordekyle

I have SW match the carpet color, and paint it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordekyle

By the way, kudos for contributing some of your own shame.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdavis

Mordekyle said:


> I have SW match the carpet color, and paint it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We have a winner, LOL!


----------



## Mesilla Valley

hdavis said:


> If I thought it could come out acceptably, I call in a carpet guy and let him have at it.
> 
> Same problem as getting dried paint out of clothes, you can never get all the pigment back out. Even worse is getting matching carpet, I have to be done in 2 weeks, so a special order is a no go.


I think comparing clothes (cotton )to carpet which is usually a synthetic fiber might be a mistake. I’m always one that researches solutions and try them if possible. At this point don’t you think watching a couple of you tube videos a a $10 bottle might not be worth you or your carpet guys time? We all have different experiences, isn’t that what this forum is for if not to share them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdavis

If you don't like the clothes example, then just think about trying to make a paint brush look like new.


----------



## WBailey1041

hdavis said:


> Definitely would be cheaper. 2 halls, LR, bedroom continuous carpet. Being 12 days behind with 12 days to go means I'm not pussyfooting around with this, if I try something and it doesn't work, it just puts me even more behind. I'll do my damnedest to hit my date.


Have the carpet guy cut a piece out of a closet and swap them


----------



## Mesilla Valley

Yes it may not work. But why not try a paint remover made by a company that is especially made for carpet. If they have the resources to make a product, tested it and put it on the market don’t you think that it might have a chance to work. What do you have to lose?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdavis

WBailey1041 said:


> Have the carpet guy cut a piece out of a closet and swap them


This actually has the best chance of working.


----------



## hdavis

Mesilla Valley said:


> What do you have to lose?


Time. I can get all the carpet replaced in a day. 

Thus is exactly like any other carpet stain, you can't get the whole stain out if it goes deep enough, then it can reappear when the carpet gets cleaned.

I've cleaned carpets and removed stains professionally, if I thought it made sense, I'd call my carpet guy.


----------



## JFM constr

replacement will be a lot easier on the brain . do not have to wonder if client will like it .client will be super impressed with new carpet . you already [sounds like] have cost and installer figured out .


----------



## hdavis

JFM constr said:


> replacement will be a lot easier on the brain . do not have to wonder if client will like it .client will be super impressed with new carpet . you already [sounds like] have cost and installer figured out .


And they'd be less impressed if I came in later with a so so solution.

Carpet is almost the last thing, so I'm not getting hung up on it right now. No way am I getting to almost the finish line, then having the carpet cleaned and paint removed only to find out if had to be replaced. 8nstead of being done, I'd be scheduling a carpet install. 

I'm doing everything I can to pull in completion to hit my hard schedule date, no sense in risking pushing it out further in a maybe.

I don't really care about the money, this is going to be superior to expectations, not inferior.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus

hdavis said:


> They'll break in not checking to see if there is a radio or not. It has to be gone and signs in the Windows saying it's gone to not get broken into.
> 
> I love how all pieces of glass are now automatically capitalized once there're windows.....



I am trying like hell to diagram those sentences but not getting anywhere.

Andy.


----------



## Mordekyle

ScipioAfricanus said:


> I am trying like hell to diagram those sentences but not getting anywhere.
> 
> Andy.


Try using your painters tool.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SamM

Patrickstew said:


> Assumption correct. Yet another “lowball bid” homeowner who found this unlicensed kook on NextDoor and got hit for $11k paid in full up front. Really made me sick to my stomach seeing the look in their eyes both being retired military and the husband working for Veterans Affairs. They’re getting the hookup from me.
> 
> This was a TrexPro Preferred contractor lead to me so I had my rep meet me onsite; he used this deck as a literal “how not to “ future PowerPoint for training purposes. Agreeable to us both the worst job we had collectively ever seen.


I didn't take photos of the worst deck I'd ever seen.
I quoted a deck rebuild and garage re-roof for the local lumber yard's install group. Usually they only provide materials and add a small mark-up. I guess the girl running this one was looking to hit a sales bonus or something - she tripled my quote on the garage roof. Needless to say, we didn't land either project. 
The low bid roofer who got the roof was asked to build the deck.

They expanded the deck size, but kept the original concrete landing pad. So the stairs were steep as hell (and obviously not level)

They didn't put in ANY support beyond two 6x6 posts that they screwed to a joist. Apparently they planned to bolt a beam to it. whoops.

The railing was framed just like wall: 2x4 bottom plate, studs every 16" and a 2x4 top plate. And the thing started plumb at the house and was about 2-3 inches off plumb by the front of the deck.

I had done other projects for the homeowner, and had come back for a small warranty issue. So I didn't have a chance to really inspect the deck. But I did make sure the owner knew to stay off until it was fixed.

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## hdavis

ScipioAfricanus said:


> I am trying like hell to diagram those sentences but not getting anywhere.
> 
> Andy.


Try "The Plain English Handbook", it will make it simple for you.

I have a cheat sheet on RPN, too.


----------



## hdavis

Mordekyle said:


> Try using your painters tool.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He still uses that for making babies. 

Maybe his designer's tool....


----------



## Ed Corrigan

Mordekyle said:


> An example:
> 
> Back when I lived in the ghetto, my little Honda was broken into.
> 
> The crummy CD player with a CD stuck in it was stolen. I think I even left a note on it that said it was broken So that I would not have my window broken for it.
> 
> The brand new hundred dollar work boots in the backseat were untouched.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I haven't locked a car or truck door in I don't know how many years. I had a car broken into once that was locked. They took my couple dollars of change, left my cassette tapes (lol), and a punched door lock. Less damage to leave it unlocked.


----------



## DenverCountryBoy

Ed Corrigan said:


> Holy chit! That was my dad's line about leaving tools in the open pickup. "Who would steal that?!? They're only good for hard work and if you're stealing, you're not interested in that!" No one else ever understood that logic when I repeated that.
> 
> That being said, the only things I know of ever being stolen from me from the back of my truck are a square mouth shovel,...twice.


My old wheelbarrow has been sitting in the back of my truck in the city for two weeks. My sister asked if I was worried about someone stealing it. I said, "nah, looks to much like work."


----------



## DenverCountryBoy

Warren said:


> I get that, but we are just making light of leaving out tools that have very little resale value. I would imagine a broom and extension cord would not be hot sellers on Craigslist or pawn shops.


Broom, no. But the extension cords would go to the scrapper along with anything else metal not fastened down with security screws.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus

hdavis said:


> Try "The Plain English Handbook", it will make it simple for you.
> 
> I have a cheat sheet on RPN, too.



Well, normally you are quite clear in your posts. Very quotable, in fact.

I just didn't understand any of that **** from that post.

"It has to be gone and signs in the Windows saying it's gone to not get broken into." uh, what? signs in the Windows (I see the reference to capitalized window glass) saying it's gone to (as in toward?) or too (as in also?) not get broken into.

Maybe that this is "plain English" from Chaucer's time?

Andy.


----------



## TPS BOCO

From back in the day when knee high gutters were standard..... Only catching about 800 square feet of roof; 1.5m in Boulder. Quick glance around and and holy chit- wish I took pictures of it all, full 3" wide crack and about 6" heave on the whole garage slab, etc..... 

*1st house, 'starter' home*


----------



## Mordekyle

^^^^^

What is the purpose of those? Clean out?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TPS BOCO

Mordekyle said:


> ^^^^^
> 
> What is the purpose of those? Clean out?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Front is set up/designed so bad the whole uphill half drains to this corner- into bad french drain....


----------



## Pounder

Discovered yesterday that the place I'm working on has all of the down spouts dumping into a French drain next to the foundation. It's actually more like a leach field as there isn't an outlet.


----------



## TPS BOCO

Reminds me of a job repairing strucure and laying new trex on a porch..... they could never figure out why it was moldy right in front of the door. Turns out their sump discharge was just stubbed right there for 12 years. It was a cookie cutter subdivision with the same errors on every house.


----------



## Leo G

Got a contract sent to me from my handyman job. I'm not sure this is covered under my insurance, nor do I wish it to be. Can you find the missing "S"?


----------



## TPS BOCO

Leo G said:


> Got a contract sent to me from my handyman job. I'm not sure this is covered under my insurance, nor do I wish it to be. Can you find the missing "S"?
> 
> View attachment 510114


That's just begging for some photoshop fun to document the job- maybe there's a donkey involved.


----------



## hdavis

Pics


----------



## DenverCountryBoy

Co-ax, dryer exhaust, and gas line. Someone thought this was a better solution than going through the brick and rim joist.


----------



## Leo G

With the dryer vent I tend to agree. Gas line.... heeellllll no.


----------



## hdavis

I want one; who sells those?


----------



## Leo G

What? Plexiglass with a hole?


----------



## Diamond D.

Looks like an Anderson.
Only the best for unintended purposes'. 
D.


----------



## Randy Bush

Diamond D. said:


> Looks like an Anderson.
> Only the best for unintended purposes'.
> D.


Funny but the unit just might be an Anderson window. 

Sent from my SM-A115A using Tapatalk


----------



## ScipioAfricanus

Assess.

Andy.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

DenverCountryBoy said:


> View attachment 510938
> 
> 
> Co-ax, dryer exhaust, and gas line. Someone thought this was a better solution than going through the brick and rim joist.


I think the dryer vent still needs to be insulated.


----------



## Patrickstew

Leo G said:


> Got a contract sent to me from my handyman job. I'm not sure this is covered under my insurance, nor do I wish it to be. Can you find the missing "S"?
> 
> View attachment 510114


“Asses.”


----------



## DenverCountryBoy

Leo G said:


> What? Plexiglass with a hole?


Nope. Regular glass with holes.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

Drywall crew


----------



## Robie

Well, let's be realistic.
She didnt have a mask on.


----------



## Lettusbee

How DARE they trample the rights of female workers!? 



Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## rblakes1

...Anyone heard from Blacktop lately? 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lettusbee

Hmmm









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## JFM constr

it is odd though might work if not for the shoe ,shoe throws it off .that is my present opinion at this moment .


----------



## rblakes1

Is that casing? 

I've used that idea when running base up to tile

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lettusbee

There's just so much wrong with that. 
Yes, it's casing. 
Even though it's casing, I can think of three other ways to terminate that run. 
Maybe trim carpenter installed base before tile, and tile guy ran the shoe. 
Whatever, it's a million dollar home, but still a tract shack. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

The shoe should have been shorter. Could have returned it the normal way, vertical cut. Blame it on the carpet guy, he put the carpet inside the other room.


----------



## rblakes1

Saw this on Facebook. They are selling all the lumber from their collapsed car port...









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## META

Oops

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lettusbee

They should keep it as is. 
Has a certain je ne sais quoi vibe to it. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ScipioAfricanus

It is an excellent example of why knee braces are so important if you don't sink the posts into a footing.

I say "Bravo!" to the stupid **** that carpy'ed that one.

Andy.


----------



## rblakes1

From another photo, looked like they used PT for their rafters, too. That thing was even more to heavy than it needed to be

Definitely agree on the bracing. I'm guessing there was no plans or permits on this one

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kowboy

Why not hook a tractor up to the side and pull 'er back to plumb?


----------



## Pounder

rblakes1 said:


> Saw this on Facebook. They are selling all the lumber from their collapsed car port...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Other than it being unbraced, and the siding put on horizontally, and the dumb ass bald gable, they almost got it right.


----------



## Pounder

Kowboy said:


> Why not hook a tractor up to the side and pull 'er back to plumb?


I've actually done that, twice. One was a carport that had knee braces that didn't hold up when the owner tried to park his truck under it, the second time a box truck backed into it. Two different carports in the same development.


----------



## rblakes1

Andy, glad to see you took some time off from your porch to get this job in...











Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordekyle

rblakes1 said:


> Andy, glad to see you took some time off from your porch to get this job in...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


I have seen how that guy lays vinyl plank. Seams line up nearly perfectly.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

cable company only hires the best to provide service to the customer. Line runs 30ft to the house on the ground.


----------



## rblakes1

Stunt Carpenter said:


> View attachment 512685
> 
> cable company only hires the best to provide service to the customer. Line runs 30ft to the house on the ground.


Must be how they train them now









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## JFM constr

How do we know it is not the HO running those lines ?


----------



## WBailey1041

JFM constr said:


> How do we know it is not the HO running those lines ?


I had fiber installed by AT&T last August. Took more than a month to get a sub contractor out to bury it. This is standard operating procedure.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

JFM constr said:


> How do we know it is not the HO running those lines ?


This is my second time damaging one of these above ground lines and both times they have come out to fix them so they aren’t t people stealing cable. Not sure you can even do that now with the cable boxes at the TV.


----------



## rblakes1

I've never seen orange coax readily available, that's what the installers use

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kingcarpenter1

They sub burying the lines here, always have. Takes months sometimes, then they just throw dirt over it. Can’t have a guy do more than 1 task now. Much less pick up a shovel

Mike


----------



## Patrickstew

rblakes1 said:


> Must be how they train them now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


AT&T did this also to our street when we finally gained access to their Gigapower fiber optic 1K speed. One guy ran the line and left it exposed and then the following week a separate crew came with the trencher and buried it. Zooming in on pic says Buried CATV


----------



## rblakes1

It's my mom's neighborhood, next time we go for a walk I'll see if it's still like that. That was over a month ago

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Bush

Some cable company came and ran cable from alley pole underground my property to my meter pole with out me asking forit. Thought about pulling it up but didn't.


----------



## avenge

I had mine replaced 4 times normally laid across the road, last time it was laid across the road and 3 houses down. After having to repair it once I was pissed had to wait days ended up getting a supervisor's cell number they would arrive within 30 minutes. After the 4th time being repaired I said it's been 3 months you need to bury the line 2 days later they buried it. 

That day I see cops at the neighbor's down street he's anal guess he thought he could stop them. Found out he purposely damaged the line because it was going across his driveway and yard can't say I blame him but told him don't do it again cause you're cutting off internet to my house. He apologized but hey it got the line buried.


----------



## MN_general

My electrician sent me this today at his jobsite (NOT one of mine). The mason’s laborer pulled the supports holding it up  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Apparently those were needed.


----------



## Kingcarpenter1

Leo G said:


> Apparently those were needed.


For corners

Mike


----------



## META

I hate temporary posts. They end up getting pulled without care for keeping the structure level.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lettusbee

Naww. That would never happen. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pounder

It seems like they should have put some nails in that.


----------



## dayexco

Randy Bush said:


> Some cable company came and ran cable from alley pole underground my property to my meter pole with out me asking forit. Thought about pulling it up but didn't.


If you signed up for their service, I'm sure if you look in the fine print, you gave them an easement to install on your property. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Bush

dayexco said:


> If you signed up for their service, I'm sure if you look in the fine print, you gave them an easement to install on your property.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Thats the problem don't use their service, cable is just coiled up each end not connected.


----------



## pzeiler

As I'm reading this and viewing these... This pops up in my news feed as an "alert".

A reminder as to why we have building codes, etc.

Irony at its finest.
Actually coincidental, and not irony at all.









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

pzeiler said:


> As I'm reading this and viewing these... This pops up in my news feed as an "alert".
> 
> A reminder as to why we have building codes, etc.
> 
> Irony at its finest.
> Actually coincidental, and not irony at all.
> View attachment 513173
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Are you saying there were no inspections of the building? That it was built outside of code?

Or,

Are you hinting that inspections and building codes are useless?

I'm confused by your statement: 

*"A reminder as to why we have building codes, etc."*


----------



## Leo G

Ya, and a bridge collapsed in DC... What's the point? All these things were inspected when built. Probably overly so. But lack of maintenance is the issue when these things age. Might not even be lack of attention but lack of funds. The attention might be there but the repairs are out of reach of the owner(s) or govt.


----------



## hdavis

All engineered.....


----------



## JFM constr

I did not think a building fail like that would happen in the US . looking forward to our discussions to why it happened


----------



## pzeiler

Outside of code, poorly maintained, who knows....

My knee jerk, of the cuff guess:
Spalling concrete due to rusting rebar from the salt air caused the first floor concrete columns to fail.

A few years back, I worked up an estimate for an oceanfront home in Malibu, CA for the same thing.... it didn't fall, yet. The columns went into the sand and were subject to the ocean water every day.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## reggi

Pasted from my failed thread.

Who needs a header when you’ve got a pt 4x4 in the shed? What it lacks in depth of beam, it makes up for in nail size. Product enlarged to show texture, ear plug for scale.


----------



## reggi

Uncovered this little curiosity today. Corner, completely gone. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Leo G

You don't need that post.


----------



## Ed Corrigan

Obviously.


----------



## Leo G

Must be bowling ball storage upstairs. No matter where you put a bowling ball it'll go to that spot on the floor.


----------



## reggi

I did find what looked like an old laundry shoot that was covered over by the ceiling. Maybe the bowling ball dispenser?


----------



## Youngin'

Not sure what the hell kind of sump pump set up this is but it ain't working.

















Sent from my SM-G781W using Tapatalk


----------



## reggi

18th century mixed use building. Bit of DIY structural work.
















This last one isn’t quite so bad.


----------



## reggi

reggi said:


> 18th century mixed use building. Bit of DIY structural work.
> View attachment 514017
> View attachment 514018
> 
> 
> This last one isn’t quite so bad.
> View attachment 514019


That’s structural v-match holding up the beam in the first photo.


----------



## mrcat

Duct in the way? 

Sawzall









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lettusbee

Plumbers should NOT be allowed to have Sawzalls!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## FixItFarmer

Lettusbee said:


> Plumbers should NOT be allowed to have Sawzalls!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


We should patent Safety Sawzalls , with butter knives for blades. That way they can't cut anything except plastic.


----------



## reggi

I'm currently in the prototyping phase of a tool I call the pinepress. It's like a propress, but for joists. You would pickup spruce fittings at your local plumbing supply house. They are proprietary - $$$.

Anyway, the tool will allow plumbers to put a couple 90 degree elbows in the floor joists so they can do their thing without ruining the building.

As always, I'm open to PMs concerning venture capital.


----------



## META

reggi said:


> I'm currently in the prototyping phase of a tool I call the pinepress. It's like a propress, but for joists. You would pickup spruce fittings at your local plumbing supply house. They are proprietary - $$$.
> 
> Anyway, the tool will allow plumbers to put a couple 90 degree elbows in the floor joists so they can do their thing without ruining the building.
> 
> As always, I'm open to PMs concerning venture capital.


I have a few pinepresses on staff bending nails all day.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bambam7714

Lettusbee said:


> Plumbers should NOT be allowed to have Sawzalls!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


I was building a hospital wing 12 years ago. Unbeknownst to me the duct guy was working Sunday and I wasn't there. I came in on Monday morning and a bank of 1" copper med gas (already filled with nitrogen) was cut in half and an 8' main duct was running through it. It was 6 floors of copper filled nitrogen passed by the Texas medical gas inspector. You dont just call a State medical inspector at a whim. 

It was a 70k mistake by the tin bender because he was mad, he didn't coordinate with the med gas guys. They were very short men and he maybe thought they were pushovers. They weren't and I had to call the cops that day.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Lettusbee said:


> Plumbers should NOT be allowed to have Sawzalls!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


HVAC guys are the absolute worst 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## rrk

I once told my electrician he could not drill through a beam, his response was "sure I can I have a new bit" I knew he was sort of kidding because he never has new drill bits.


----------



## mrcat

So in true plumber fashion, the plumbing's been done for a few days, and I still haven't fixed the joist. 
I'll get to it sometime lol









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## META

mrcat said:


> So in true plumber fashion, the plumbing's been done for a few days, and I still haven't fixed the joist.
> I'll get to it sometime lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


Just cut the pipe and sister another joist.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Johnson

If that’s a tub they make a drain that stays above the floor and drops down in one 2” hole either under the overflow or under the drain. You pick. You don’t have to have a 12” x 2” (or more) hack out of the floor.


----------



## Big Johnson

I think that’s also considered a S trap which is illegal in most places.


----------



## Leo G

Got one under my kitchen sink. And yes, it violates code.


----------



## mrcat

I'm a bad plumber I guess.

What terrible things will happen with that trap?

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Water can get sucked out of it if there is a negative pressure on the line. Such as a big load of water going by the where it drains in the mail line, AKA toilet flush


----------



## mrcat

META said:


> Just cut the pipe and sister another joist.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Thats something a plumber would do if he was a framer. 
I'm not a plumber anymore, so I now have my conscience back.

I have some angle iron in the shop I'll lag to the bottom of the joist one of these days.

Of course is my house, so one of these days might take a while to get here 


Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrcat

Big Johnson said:


> If that’s a tub they make a drain that stays above the floor and drops down in one 2” hole either under the overflow or under the drain. You pick. You don’t have to have a 12” x 2” (or more) hack out of the floor.


It is a tub. 
Just in case I lose my head again and decide to be a plumber for a day , any idea what that type of drain is called?

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Johnson

mrcat said:


> It is a tub.
> Just in case I lose my head again and decide to be a plumber for a day , any idea what that type of drain is called?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


Watco pressflo is what my plumber uses, you just need to position and/or orient the sanitary T to where you want the hole in the floor. I think you can also use an elbow below the over flow then use the San t right below the drain too. Or use 2 elbows and have the San t somewhere in between.

To avoid a S trap configuration you need the trap arm to be at least 2 pipe diameters long before turning down.


----------



## TORC

You need sea legs to walk around in this house.

Upstairs bathroom.
2021 KB Home in Cedar Park TX.
Sold for $500k.


----------



## Leo G

Yea, that's my wheelhouse of work.


----------



## TPS BOCO

Saw guys working last site visit before starting my job today……


----------



## BC Rollin




----------



## Leo G

Big house on a fine hill...


----------



## Mordekyle

BC Rollin said:


> View attachment 527602


Wow, I didn’t know Rorschach membrane was a thing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BC Rollin

House went up and got wrapped, and I knew they must be waiting on windows. Wrap got beaten and blown with the weather over time and started tearing off. Thought “no problem, let it fly. They’ll fix it when the install windows.”

Came by today and see that I was mistaken. 
“Looks good from my house, rock on” I guess.

“Big time” builder/developer. Above average prices for these homes….the exterior finish details are terrible. Carpenters used framing waffle style hammers when doing siding and 1x trim details. How do I know, I followed the hammer tracks all over every piece.

Got corner trims on dormers and main walls, high viz areas and instead of using a full piece they pieced it together.


----------



## Mordekyle

BC Rollin said:


> House went up and got wrapped, and I knew they must be waiting on windows. Wrap got beaten and blown with the weather over time and started tearing off. Thought “no problem, let it fly. They’ll fix it when the install windows.”
> 
> Came by today and see that I was mistaken.
> “Looks good from my house, rock on” I guess.
> 
> “Big time” builder/developer. Above average prices for these homes….the exterior finish details are terrible. Carpenters used framing waffle style hammers when doing siding and 1x trim details. How do I know, I followed the hammer tracks all over every piece.
> 
> Got corner trims on dormers and main walls, high viz areas and instead of using a full piece they pieced it together.


Hold my beer.





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BC Rollin

Mordekyle said:


> Hold my beer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That’s so bad looking I can’t even tell what all is going on there 😳


----------



## Tom M

Drywall screws should work.
🤔


----------



## Tom M

Notice the splice in the beam was also centered, very professional.


----------



## hdavis

No inspection, right?


----------



## Tom M

I have no idea. I'm per diem carpenter on a whole house Reno.
The place is a mess.


----------



## danrush

New u shaped island with two big 4sf. dead corners. The inside fillers were to get outlets. The electrician removed my toe kick to drill holes thru the new floor and install conduit. He even put a comple of snazzy bends in the pipe to get it really centered in the toe space. 

Only problem is that the customer probably wouldn't dig the pipe set in front of the toe board. Floor guy is coming out next week to replace floor boards.


----------



## Tom M

That sucks. Spray paint it black. Fortunately it's hard piped....


----------



## Randy Bush

House I am working on . See any problems with this?


----------



## SouthonBeach

Randy Bush said:


> View attachment 529988
> House I am working on . See any problems with this?


No problems as long as you like the waterfall feature inside when it rains.


----------



## Randy Bush

Well the owner of the company had a mexican crew do this . Water was coming out behind the fascia, when I was putting new soffit and fascia on. So I got up on the roof and looked. They metaled over the shingles , didn't mess with the skylight or it would be leaking inside. Screwed the panels in the center, every screw shows up terrible. Didn't tear off the D style edging on the gables so trim doesn't lay flat. If the homeowner get the guy back to fix things it will be a miracle and I really don't want to fix someone elses mess. Total hack job.


----------



## hdavis

Randy Bush said:


> View attachment 529988
> House I am working on . See any problems with this?


Not enough goo...


----------



## TPS BOCO

Someone ‘finished’ the basement- there’s a bathroom behind this. Melamine over a broken single pane window will keep the water out…..


----------



## Willievkatz

They wanted to make sure there was ventilation for all that insulation in the wall cavities 😂😂😂


----------



## Tom M

Have to replace these steps 3 stringers 24" on center scalloped trex....aye, aye,aye. No first step adjustment either which I will have to decide if I correct it I need to redo the railing.

Already don't like the riser and projection I'm going to tweak..


----------



## Half-fast Eddie

I like the pipe coming out of the first riser.


----------



## FEW

Half-fast Eddie said:


> I like the pipe coming out of the first riser.


The trip-wire is a nice feature also.


----------



## Tom M

The pipe stays not my fight.


----------



## Half-fast Eddie

Tom M said:


> The pipe stays not my fight.


I would propose making the steps a foot narrower to avoid the pipes.


----------



## Tom M

Then crap falls in there. It's over buddy done deal


----------



## Rio

Half-fast Eddie said:


> I would propose making the steps a foot narrower to avoid the pipes.


Yes, the way it is with the pipe protruding is an accident waiting to happen.


----------



## tgeb

Can you build out a box matching the step height to cover those pipes. 
I don't know how it would work for codes, but it will look a ton better.


----------



## Tom M

The pipe wraps around the side of the house. She doesn't even want to replace the deck boards knowing the screw holes will be there. A flower pot will go in that corner on the step to steer people away


----------



## Pounder

Tom M said:


> The pipe wraps around the side of the house. She doesn't even want to replace the deck boards knowing the screw holes will be there. A flower pot will go in that corner on the step to steer people away


Contractor 101. If you can't fix it or hide it, decorate it.


----------



## cedarboarder

I made this into a reel, because this is reely bad. #painting #apartment | Mike Kerr | Mike Kerr · Оригинальная аудиодорожка


9,8 млн просмотров, 16 тыс. отметок "Нравится", 4,6 тыс. комментариев, 3,5 тыс. репостов, видео Facebook Reels от пользователя Mike Kerr: I made this into a reel, because this is reely bad. #painting...




www.facebook.com


----------



## WBailey1041

Tom M said:


> The pipe wraps around the side of the house. She doesn't even want to replace the deck boards knowing the screw holes will be there. A flower pot will go in that corner on the step to steer people away


This is exactly what I tell people when I’m forced to run a downspout through a deck.


----------



## Kowboy

Speaking of decks...


----------



## JFM constr

that is so cool . just amazing . Pretty sure worse deck build I have ever seen . Just not sure how to wrap my head around how unsecure it is . it must move when walked on . thankyou for posting .this is a real good reason for having codes and building standards .


----------



## hdavis

JFM constr said:


> that is so cool . just amazing . Pretty sure worse deck build I have ever seen . Just not sure how to wrap my head around how unsecure it is . it must move when walked on . thankyou for posting .this is a real good reason for having codes and building standards .


Or proof that codes and standards don't keep crazy stuff from happening.


----------



## avenge

JFM constr said:


> that is so cool . just amazing . Pretty sure worse deck build I have ever seen . Just not sure how to wrap my head around how unsecure it is . it must move when walked on . thankyou for posting .this is a real good reason for having codes and building standards .


But look there are supports for the stairs.


----------



## Pounder

My MIL had one of those company's come through and tune up her furnace and AC. They removed a quality stat and put in a piece of junk, pulled the blower out of the furnace, broke one of the fan mounts, then stuffed the thing back in the furnace. They totally ignored the 8 x 16 hole in the plenum. Called them to come and clean up their mess and they said they were out of grant money and couldn't do anything. Guess who got to fix the mess.


----------



## wallmaxx

A builder I work with sent me this pic from a remodel he was asked to bid work on..........where is the I'M SPEECHLESS emoji


----------



## hdavis

Probably left out the hangers and had to put them in later.

Gee, boss, they don't fit this way....


----------



## avenge

wallmaxx said:


> A builder I work with sent me this pic from a remodel he was asked to bid work on..........where is the I'M SPEECHLESS emoji
> 
> View attachment 530830


That's thinking outside the box.


----------



## WBailey1041

Can I put gutters on the inside of this? Yep!

Can you afford it is the real question.


----------



## Pounder

wallmaxx said:


> A builder I work with sent me this pic from a remodel he was asked to bid work on..........where is the I'M SPEECHLESS emoji
> 
> View attachment 530830


That has to be a joke.


----------



## Mordekyle

Pounder said:


> That has to be a joke.


Easier to install that way.

You don’t have to fill the diagonal holes with drywall screws.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom M

Sigh.....do I even bother with an estimate....they will need architect drawings for commercial.


----------



## Willievkatz

Yikes. Maybe it's special red paint that holds everything together 😂😂


----------



## Tom M

Willievkatz said:


> Yikes. Maybe it's special red paint that holds everything together 😂😂


It's scary and so is the balcony above.

A big problem I have when running into these decks are finding an architect. No one wants to do it. Residential people in general, all I encounter are commercial guys that are not cut out for decks.

This customer want to enlarge this and put a corrugated roof over this but under the balcony.


----------



## BLangley

Maryland started requiring inspections by "qualified persons" of multifamily balconies about 8-10 years ago, after notable collapses. I don't think they defined qualified person, so building maintenance staff have done them in some cases.

It definitely put upward price pressure on repairs, and several communities we managed opted to have engineers they had worked with do the inspections and create an annual report.


----------



## BC Rollin




----------



## hdavis

That makes my eyes hurt. . .


----------



## BC Rollin

hdavis said:


> That makes my eyes hurt. . .


The guy that did it thinks he does great work and is one of the best around. I can’t comprehend it.


----------



## hdavis

Probably puts a pretty signature on the back of the check. Otherwise, his work looks like he was on acid.


----------



## avenge

hdavis said:


> Probably puts a pretty signature on the back of the check. Otherwise, his work looks like he was on acid.


Did some of my best work on acid only problem was I thought I worked 8 hrs turns out it was only 30 minutes.


----------



## Willievkatz

@BC Rollin Take it you demoed the brick facade and few courses of siding...or was that gas line exposed like that 🫣🫣🫣🫣🫣


----------



## BC Rollin

Willievkatz said:


> @BC Rollin Take it you demoed the brick facade and few courses of siding...or was that gas line exposed like that 🫣🫣🫣🫣🫣


Oh I’m not involved with this project but I just know the guy who is doing the work so I’ve had to go by and check it out every so often just to see how bad it is.

It’s a church building and they tore down part of it and then added onto it. They added that gas line but I’m not sure what in the world they did with the foundation there.


----------



## BLangley

With the new wood up there, I'm guessing the home inspector said something to the current owners when they bought the place a couple years ago.


----------



## FEW

FEW said:


> "The window is really loose"


Update, it has been corrected. It is now ready for urine samples to be passed through. 

Almost 4 hrs away. I shouldn't care but, I will. Going to have to tear it all down.


----------



## Tom M

Ahhh, sigh......so due to lack of better options lately I'm on mop up duty from hack contractors.......and they want to move in by months end.

Job. Two baths poorly prepped, hardwood floor resurfacing on first floor, engineered and trim on the second.

Starting with the bathrooms. Both closet flanges are incorrectly roughed out. Then it appears the owners been buying his own product. Two matching vanities and toilets.
No bueno. The upstairs toilet is a 10 in rough. Both don't meet the 15" center rule either. Then the vanities have double bottom drawers which of course don't clear existing plumbing.


----------



## Tom M

Now if you notice they didn't add nailers to the tub edges so they ran the cement board wild. Plus the did furring but there's still a hump around the flange of the tub so it needs to be cut out in order for the 3x5 wall tile to stand a Chance of laying on the wall without 3/4 of thinset. Although they used red guard it's a waste. The tiles are enormous anyway and the holes around the penetrations are huge.

Both edges get schluter but one side is also going to need quarter round.

No one wants to tear it out either the clocking is ticking on moving in......sigh.


----------



## Tom M

Here's the upstairs floors, that's working out fine. But check out the closet support, the stair railing and new siding corner.

The crap that's out there.....
Sigh.


----------



## hdavis

Swing and a miss....


----------



## Doctor Handyman

Saw this at the D'Lin hotel in Ontario, CA. Lot of work to scribe in the vent louvers. Important to be certain they are positioned to direct the air the way it will permanently go.


----------

